# THAILAND | Railways



## hkskyline

*Thailand and Laos open first rail link: officials *
4 March 2009
Agence France Presse

Thailand and Laos on Thursday officially opened the first rail link connecting the two counties over a bridge spanning the Mekong River, a step towards a regional dream of connecting Asia by rail.

Thai Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn presided over the launch ceremony, boarding the first train from the Thai border town of Nong Khai which travels along 3.5 kilometres (2.1 miles) of track to Thanaleng in Laos.

From Thanaleng it is still another nine kilometres to the Laotian capital Vientiane but both sides hailed the inauguration as a key step towards opening up a regional route ferrying goods and passengers.

"The inauguration of this train link today (Thursday) will enhance transportation with our neighbouring country," Thai Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva said in the opening speech.

The track over the Friendship Bridge took 20 months to complete and was funded by Thailand at a cost of about 197 million baht (5.5 million dollars). Two passenger trains will run the 30-minute return trip each day.

Laos foreign affairs spokesman Khenthong Nuanthasing said the track was the first rail link connecting landlocked Laos with the outside world.

"The railway is very important for the country," he said a day ahead of the ceremony. "As a way out of the country in the past there were only trucks, which are very expensive for exports. The cost of transportation will be less."

The link is part of a plan conceived in the 1960s to connect Asia with a continuous railway stretching west to Turkey and Russia and east to Vietnam and South Korea.

Decades of conflict and poverty stalled the plan but the breakup of the Soviet Union and the opening up of China have revived the dream, and in November 2006, 18 Asian nations agreed to integrate the continent by rail.

The UN-backed Trans-Asian Railway route now has nearly 74,700 kilometres of functioning track serving 29 countries, and United Nations officials have said they hope to complete the railway in 10 to 15 years.


----------



## v_florin

Great development, and about damn time! This line has been in some stage of development for a lot more than 20 months, so happy to see it finally functional...

Though I guess it's still pretty much only useful for freight for now, still some way to go before it reaches Vientiane.


----------



## napoleon

(SRT) State Railway of Thailand 

http://www.railway.co.th/english/index.asp

wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_Railway_of_Thailand


SRT was founded as the Royal State Railways of Siam (RSR) in 1890. Construction of the Bangkok-Ayutthaya railway (71 km), the first part of the Northern Line, was started in 1891 and completed on May 23, 1892. The Thonburi-Phetchaburi line (150 km), later the Southern Line, was opened on June 19, 1903.

The Northern Line was originally built as standard gauge, but in September 1919 it was decided to standardize on meter gauge and the Northern Line was regauged during the next ten years. On July 1, 1951, RSR changed its name to the present State Railway of Thailand.

In 2005 SRT had 4,070 km of track, all of it meter gauge. Nearly all is single-track, although some important sections around Bangkok are double or triple-tracked and there are plans to extend this.


----------



## napoleon

ARL Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link ‎

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453586


The Suvarnabhumi Airport Link is an airport rail link under construction from Suvarnabhumi International Airport to the planned City Air Terminal in Makkasan, Bangkok, Thailand.

Construction of the line started in 2005. As of October 2006, the line is 44% complete and is expected to be ready for service in October 2008. A second stage, continuing along the BERTS alignment from Phayathai north to Don Muang (site of Don Muang International Airport), is also planned.

The line will be 28.6 km long and is elevated for most its length, running above existing right-of-way, with a short at-grade connection to the airport. Both non-stop Suvarnabhumi Airport Express services (known informally as the Pink Line) and stopping Suvarnabhumi Airport City Line services (the Red Line) will be operated. Siemens Desiro trainsets, capable of a speed of up to 160 km/h, will be used, with Express journeys taking 15 minutes and Commuter trips 27 minutes.

The first stage line


----------



## napoleon

Double Track Development Projects


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok's Hua Lam Pong Central Station 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=124337

Pic by thaitransit










Pics by Pansori; April 2009


----------



## napoleon

New East Central Terminal, Bangkok


Makkasan Complex


























































Chad said:


>


----------



## napoleon

New North Central Terminal, Bangkok 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536809


Source: Design Concept Co.


----------



## napoleon

CAT City Air Terminal



Source: Design Concept Co.


















Pic by ThirskUK











http://portal.rotfaithai.com/module...opic&t=2654&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=48











































Pics by trewut 2009















































Pics By TONG


Makkasan Departure Hall










Check in Counter








[/QUOTE]

Behind the security check








[/QUOTE]

Pic by Oasis-Bangkok










From Flickr By recamono 2008


----------



## napoleon

SRT Light Red Lines 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=882032


*SRT awards rail contract*

Bangkokpost 30/09/2008


The SRT board also yesterday approved the selection of the Unique-Chun Wo joint venture as the contractor for the civil engineering of its 15km Red Line railway's from Bang Sue to Taling Chan. 


Although the joint venture, which comprises SET-listed Unique Engineering and Construction Plc and Hong Kong's Chun Wo Construction & Engineering Co, was the only qualified contender, the SRT selected it because it would otherwise have to raise the median price by two billion baht in a fresh bidding contest, Mr Yuthana said. He expects the contract to be signed next month. 


Earlier, a construction operator which was disqualified from bidding filed a petition with the SRT opposing the committee's selection of the Unique-Chun Wo joint venture since there was only a single bidder for the project. 


In the meantime, the SRT board delayed consideration on the demand from Japan Bank for International Co-operation (JBIC) for the SRT to clear encroachments from the construction sites eyed for the Red Line's 26km section from Bang Sue to Rangsit before the construction commences. 


Mr Yuthana said he would ask the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning and the Finance Ministry if the lending condition was acceptable. 


The Japanese bank had never before raised such a condition, he added.

...

*SRT signs contract to construct Red Line*

Bangkokpost 15/12/2008


The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) has signed a contract for the construction of its Red Line route with a Thai-Hong Kong joint venture. 

SRT governor Yutthana Thapcharoen said the 8.7-billion-baht contract was signed with the Uniq-Chunwo joint venture on Friday for the construction of the 15-kilometre Red Line from Bang Sue to Taling Chan. 

Construction will start next year. The joint venture is made up of Uniq Engineering and Construction Plc and Hong Kong's Chunwo Construction & Engineering Co. 

The SRT also signed a contract on Friday with Central Pattana Plc (CPN) to renew the lease for the agency's 47.22-rai plot at the intersection of Phahon Yothin and Vibhavadi Rangsit roads. The SRT will receive a total of 21.2 billion baht over the 20-year lease period from Central Group. 

Meanwhile, applications for candidates to run in the election for governor of the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand (MRTA) will be accepted from today. 

Soithip Traisut, the director-general of the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning and the chairperson of the selection committee, said the panel has finished setting the qualifications for the MRTA governor's position and will accept applications from today. 

The position is open following the resignation of Prapat Chongsanguan, who quit his post to run in the election for Bangkok governor in October. However, he finished a distant second behind Apirak Kosayodhin, who resigned only weeks after securing his second term to fight corruption charges.


Pics by Napoleon, Skyscrpercity.com


























Bang Son Station















Pics by Napoleon, Skyscrpercity.com

31/05/2009






Rama 6 Bridge

Red line pillars is under construction.


----------



## napoleon

SRT Light Red Lines is underconstruction.

Pic by marut 4/04/2009


















































































*








[/QUOTE]



























































































[/QUOTE]




















































































30/04/2009










































































































































































[/QUOTE]





























































































































*


----------



## napoleon

SRT rehabilitation plan approved

By The Nation 3/06/2009


The Cabinet on Wednesday approved the State Railway of Thailand's rehabilitation plan and a framework for state-enterprise regulation.

For the SRT's rehabilitation, two wholly owned subsidiaries will be established within 30 days and begin operations within 180 days. One will operate the Airport Rail Link, while the other will seek the best deals for SRT assets, said Deputy Prime Minister Korbsak Sabhavasu.

The government will be responsible for investment in rail infrastructure and forging solutions to the SRT's mounting debts. Future revenue of the SRT and its subsidiaries will be used to repay the government for its financial assistance, he said.

With the SRT winning more private investment, the number of carriages will double within six years, as will the amount of cargo being transported. Passenger traffic will increase 25 per cent. Returns from assets will increase Bt11 billion in the next 10 years.

The SRT expects to clear all of its debts within a decade, Korbsak said.


----------



## napoleon

China may aid Thai rail development

THE NATION Beijing Published on June 26, 2009


The government will soon explore in greater detail ways to work with its Chinese counterpart in developing Thailand's rail network and connecting it to neighbouring countries.

"The Chinese government is willing to give its support for infrastructure development in Southeast Asia, but that also depends on whether they can find any opportunities. 


"Now we have such an opportunity at hand, so we don't hesitate to offer it," Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva said on Wednesday.

After his formal meeting with Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao in the Chinese capital, Abhisit told the press that both countries had agreed to boost their cooperation to develop rail transport nationwide and also connect the system with Asean members.

China's support could be in the form of technology or capital.

"It's possible to make a joint venture together. The format of public-private partnership [PPP] can be one of our choices," he said.

The National Economic and Social Development Board will be responsible for revising the regulations that are obstacles to implementing the PPP scheme.

He declined to disclose the time frame for the NESDB, but expressed confidence that the changes would not hamper negotiations with China.

Deputy Premier Suthep Thaugsuban and Transport Minister Sophon Saram are expected to go to China and follow up on the details in one or two months, he said.

Wen accepted Abhisit's invitation to join the Asean meeting in October. Wen's official visit could be scheduled before or after the Asean meeting, Abhisit said.

Shi Dahua, chairman of China Railway Group (CRG), the largest integrated construction group in China and Asia, met Abhisit yesterday to enquire about the policy on railway construction.

"I focused on two things - the rail routes and types of investment. It's good that this company showed interest in our rail-transport development projects and it's ready for any form of investment," Abhisit said.

The company showed flexibility in meeting the government's requirements, including the ratio of local employment and the transfer of railway know-how to local staff.

Abhisit also invited the company to visit Thailand to see what it can do and continue its dialogue with the government in one or two months.

CRG has built railroads in China, Vietnam and Africa.

As this firm mainly employs technology from Japan and Germany, it could develop the railway system in Thailand efficiently, he said.

Sorayut Phettakul, vice industry minister, said the Board of Investment (BoI) had released the new types of projects, including infrastructure development, that can apply for tax incentives at the year's start. The BOI plans to liaise with the Transport Ministry to hold the bidding for investors keen on the government's mega-projects.

"We might not choose the cheapest project any more. We plan to consult with Prime Minister Abhisit to give more weight to those projects using local content and creating jobs for our people, even though their projects will be more costly," he said.

This policy has already been tabled with the National Logistics Committee and the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning.

The proposal will be submitted again at the next National Logistics Committee meeting, chaired by the premier.

Abhisit said he had also talked with Wen about the baby panda issue. They agreed that the loan of the cub's parents had become a significant factor in helping tighten the relationship between the two countries.

He declined to disclose progress on this issue, but said Thailand needed to learn how to look after the growing panda, such as by establishing a research and development centre.


----------



## napoleon

First Thai-Laos rail link opens 

BBC Thursday, 5 March 2009


Laos officials say the new rail link will help cut export costs on goods 
Thai Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn has opened a rail link over the Mekong river, linking Thailand and Laos. 

Two passenger trains will run the 30-minute return trip each day, serving about 500 people daily. 

The new link adds a vital 3.5km (2.1 miles) to regional plans to link Asia by rail, ferrying goods and passengers. 

The UN-backed Trans-Asian Railway now has nearly 74,700km of working track serving 29 countries, and estimates for completion range from 10 to 15 years. 

New links 

The inauguration marked the first international rail link for Laos. 

A Laos foreign affairs spokesman said the railway was important for his country as it would greatly reduce export costs, as transport by lorry was only previously available. 


The Thai Lao Friendship Bridge now has a functioning rail link 
The ultimate aim was to "unlock" and transform a country with no direct access to the sea, Lao Railway Authority spokesman Sompong Pholsena told the Lao News Agency. 

The track over the Friendship Bridge took 20 months to complete and was funded by Thailand at a cost of about 197m baht ($5.5m; £3.8m). 

The bridge is a key part of the region's transport development, extending road links from Singapore to China's port city of Shanghai. 

The new network is part of a plan conceived in the 1960s to connect Asia with a continuous railway, stretching west to Turkey and Russia, and north and east to China, Vietnam and South Korea. 

Decades of regional conflict and poverty have delayed the plan until recent years.


----------



## napoleon

Suratthani City Railway Station


Pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

Stations: A Destination That Matches the Journey

By Jaime Cunningham | NEWSWEEK

Published Jan 10, 2009 From the magazine issue dated Jan 19, 2009


Among the many fine sights to be seen while traveling by train, few are as pleasantly surprising as the terminals one passes through. Madrid's Atocha Station, a large building with wrought-iron design built in 1892, boasts a large tropical garden complete with palm trees and terrapins. It also has a nightclub for those who feel like strutting their stuff while waiting for the train. Shopaholics will appreciate Berlin's Hauptbahnhof, which has 80 stores that sell everything from flowers and fruit to jewelry and eyeglasses. And London's recently refurbished St. Pancras Internationalfeatures the longest champagne bar in Europe and a new farmers' market set to open this year.

The Lahore Railway Station in Pakistan provides an intriguing taste of the region's military history. Built during Britain's colonial rule, it functioned as both a fort and a train station. The two clock towers were designed to withstand bombs, and holes across the façade housed guns. In case of emergency, the train sheds can be easily sealed off.

Probably Africa's most beautiful terminus, Maputo's Central Railway Station in Mozambique was designed by Gustave Eiffel in 1910 to resemble a palace, with marble pillars and wrought iron detail.

Strikingly situated in one of Japan's most picturesque historic cities, the Kyoto Stationis a dazzling, futuristic maze of glass and steel that houses a shopping mall, a department store and a hotel. Check out the view of the city from the 12th floor. You'll feel as if you've truly arrived.

Best Stations
1. St. Pancras, London
2. Grand Central Terminal, New York
3. Chhatrapati Shivaji, Mumbai
4. Central Station, Antwerp, Belgium
5. Dare des Bénédictins, Limoges, France
6. Lahore Railway Station, Pakistan
7. Central Railway Station, Maputo, Mozambique
8. Hua Hin Railway Station, Thailand
9. Atocha Station, Madrid

© 2009 http://www.newsweek.com/id/178825


Pic by thaitransport-photo

Hua Hin Station












[/QUOTE]


----------



## napoleon

Double Tracks from Siracha Station to Laem Chabang Sea Port


----------



## napoleon

EastCoast Railway Double Tracking Construction 


More pics http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852042

Pic by Marut 17/04/2009


----------



## napoleon

SRT revamp seen as vital Huge land holdings seriously neglected 

Bangkokpost Published: 6/07/2009 at 12:00 AM 


The existing structure of the State Railway of Thailand must change if it is to manage the massive new investment programmes planned by the government for the country's rail system in the future, according to Areepong Bhoocha-oom, the director-general of the State Enterprise Policy Office.


The SRT, long the country's worst-performing state enterprises, is set to undergo a sweeping restructuring that while still short of generating profits, will at least stem the flood of red ink on the organisation's balance sheet.

According to the State Enterprise Policy Office, core train operations should improve from a loss of 2.15 billion baht this year to a profit of 287 million by 2012, with profitability continuing to rise steadily afterward to reach 1.24 billion by 2018.


Areepong: 10 years for self reforms fail
Earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortisation (EBITDA) are expected to improve from -3.58 billion baht this year to -491 million by 2018.

The performance gains will come thanks to better management of the SRT's massive land holdings across the country, a revamp of its debt structure and expected revenue and efficiency gains with hundreds of billions of baht in new investment over the next several years.

Logistics improvement is one of the main pillars of the government's 1.4-trillion-baht infrastructure megaproject programme, set to start next year and aimed at helping provide a stronger foundation for the country's future economic growth.

But Dr Areepong said that managing these new investments will be impossible without organisational change.

Over the past decade, the SRT has spent an average of just 50% of the 10 to 20 billion baht budgeted annually for improvements.

Such a track record gives little confidence to policymakers, who have earmarked an investment budget of 195 billion baht for the SRT from 2010 to 2014.

"We have given the SRT 10 years already, a decade to try to revamp itself based on its existing structure. It has failed," Dr Areepong said.

As a result, the cabinet on June 3 approved a plan establishing two new subsidiaries for the SRT, one to oversee rail services and another to manage its property and assets.

The new rail operations company will be responsible for not only passenger and cargo services, but also the new Airport Link line running to Suvarnabhumi Airport as well as the planned Red Line mass-transit system.

The asset management company, meanwhile, will have responsibility for the SRT's non-core landholdings, totalling 38,604 rai nationwide with an estimated value of 202 billion baht.

But the SRT union protested strongly against the plan as a veiled effort at privatisation, and staged a two-day work stoppage that stranded 200,000 passengers nationwide.

Policy planners, however, believe that the state enterprise, which traces its history back to 1890, simply cannot manage the new investments necessary for the country under its current form.

Over the past 10 years, less than 100 kilometres in new track has been laid by the SRT to build on its aging network of 4,000 km nationwide.

Authorities want to replace the existing one-metre gauge track with a wider, standard gauge able to handle faster speeds and larger loads to help take up more of the country's logistics load, now overwhelmingly dependent on road transport.

Dr Areepong said the Red Line, currently six months overdue, was just another example of how the SRT was unable to manage its projects on time or on target.

He said the new organisational structure for the SRT actually was first conceived in 2000, but has been delayed by successive governments due to employee resistance.

Initial attempts at a restructuring sought to use the Corporatisation Act as the main legal framework, a law that underpins the privatisation of other state enterprises such as PTT Plc.

The government and union leaders later agreed to implement the reforms under the SRT Act, which will stipulate the state enterprise retains 100% shareholding control over the subsidiaries.

Dr Areepong expressed frustration over the latest protests, saying that the planned reforms represented no change from that previously accepted by the union. "I don't really understand what the SRT union is protesting against with regard to establishing the new subsidiaries, since they had accepted this concept up to now," he said.

Allegations that the government wanted to bring in the private sector to manage rail services were similarly mistaken, he said.


----------



## napoleon

Jica rejects SRT plan to carve up Red Line 

Bangkokpost Post 7/07/2009 


The Japan International Cooperation Agency has rejected the State Railway of Thailand's request to divide the Red Line railway project into five construction contracts. Jica said breaking up the project into so many parts would undermine the construction standards.

The rejection would force the SRT to return to the original agreement under which there would be three contracts - two for the civil engineering and one for the electrical and mechanical work, the SRT's governor Yuthana Thapcharoen said yesterday. The contracts are worth about 71 billion baht in total.

The State Railway of Thailand had asked Jica to approve a plan to carve up the Red Line project, a 26km railway linking Bang Sue in Bangkok and Rangsit in Pathum Thani province, to speed up the construction, as many companies were expected to bid for the contracts. But Jica was not convinced. "Its reasons were the plan would not speed up the project," the SRT governor quoted the Japanese agency as saying yesterday. "Instead, the work would not meet standards due to the many contractors."

An executive at a building company said Jica's rejection would prevent medium-sized companies from bidding because the three contracts required companies of high standard and sufficient capital. Thai companies might need to form joint ventures with Japanese firms similar to those for the 23km Purple Line from Bang Sue in Bangkok to Bang Yai in Nonthaburi province, said the executive, who requested anonymity.

Jica wants Thailand to proceed to the bidding process as soon as possible. It has given the SRT 15 months to select the contractors. Mr Yuthana expects to sign contracts with building companies in August and September next year. Bidding could start as early as January.

The Red Line is part of the new mass transit project to serve commuters in Bangkok and neighbouring provinces.The SRT's restructuring plan, agreed to in principle by the cabinet last month, calls for the electric line to be operated by a new unit under the operating division. The SRT hopes the Red Line and the Airport Rail Link will prove profitable for the agency.


----------



## napoleon

EastCoast Railway Double Tracking Construction 

Update April 2009


----------



## napoleon

High-level delegation to pursue rail talks in China

The Nation Published on July 9, 2009 


A government delegation led by Deputy Prime Minister Suthep Thaugsuban is scheduled to visit China this month to invite private investors to participate in high-speed train and double-track railway projects in the Kingdom, following the visit of Premier Abhisit Vejjajiva late last month.


A Transport Ministry source said the delegation would also comprise Transport Minister Sophon Saram and other high-ranking ministry officials, including representatives from the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP).


The source said the delegation would open talks with representatives of China's government and its largest state-owned railway construction enterprise, China Railway Engineering, in regard to Thailand's high-speed train and double-track railway projects, in which China had previously expressed investment interest.


The government will then use the results of the negotiations in drawing up a policy for the Kingdom's railway system, said the source.


"The move follows a conversation between Prime Minister Abhisit and the chairman of China Railway Engineering during his visit on June 24-27, in which the Chinese authorities said they would be pleased to support the government's mega-investment projects under the second stimulus measures," said the source.


The source said the Chinese side would study project details to determine whether investment was worthwhile.


The two projects were part of the country's strategic development for mass-transit and logistics systems initiated by the Samak Sundaravej government.


Under the plan, Samak agreed to develop and construct the 2,344-kilometre double-track railway project to connect with the logistics system in the region, expecting this to turn Thailand into a logistics hub for Indochina. The railway would have a standard-gauge size (1.435 metres wide).


The project would be developed under a budget of Bt367 million and consist of five routes: Chiang Khong-Den Chai for a distance of 326 kilometres; Den Chai-Ban Phachi junction (470km); Nong Khai-Nakhon Ratchasima-Kaeg Khoi junction-Ban Phachi junction-Nong Pladuk junction-Kanchanaburi (990km); Kaeng Khoi junction-Chachoengsao-Laem Chabang (247km); and Thanon Chira junction-Ubon Ratchathani (331km).


Samak also agreed to open it for private firms to participate in terms of constructing railways and operating lines by paying the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) concession fees. As a result, the investment will not be a burden on the government.


In addition, the Samak government agreed to develop a high-speed train project with speeds of more than 160kph from Bangkok to large cities that have tourist attractions.


The project would comprise four routes: Bangkok-Nakhon Sawan for a distance of 231km; Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima (266km); Bangkok-Hua Hin (200 km); and Bangkok-Chanthaburi (300km).


The OTP, the SRT and other agencies have been assigned to work out the construction cost.


Meanwhile, Transport Ministry deputy permanent secretary Tawalyarat Onsira, as chairman of the SRT, recently said the authority had to wait for a policy on the two projects from the government before it could take any action.


"If China is interested in the projects, it would be good for the country to link its trade and logistics between the two countries," he said.


----------



## Serm

*Airlines hope rail link ready on time*

* By: Bangkokpost.com
Published: 14/07/2009 at 08:59 PM*

International airlines urged the government to ensure that the long-delayed airport link project is up and running at its latest promised date in order to complement efforts to make Suvarnabhumi Airport an air hub.

"The sooner the system is opened, the better,'' said Jaiyavat Navaraj, chairman of the Airline Operators Committee (AOC), which represents more than 80 international airlines operating through Suvarnabhumi.

The 26-billion-baht rapid transit system that stretches 28 km from Bangkok's international airport to Makkasan has suffered multiple delays.

Current opposition by the State Railway of Thailand's union to setting up a subsidiary company to operate the line has created doubts about whether it can start operations by the second quarter of next year, the latest promised date.

The system will provide an efficient transport option between Suvarnabhumi and the city centre for some 50,000 passengers and 15,000 airline staff and airport workers who need to commute every day and endure the frustrations of long bus waits and unscrupulous taxi drivers, said Mr Jaiyavat.

But Walter Gintschel, the operation specialist for the airport link system, expressed confidence on Tuesday that the system would be ready for a trial run in early December this year, a process that takes about three months, before the line opens for public service in April.

System contractors B.Grimm, Siemens and Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction are putting the final touches on the system and the train is actually running back and forth to test the line, the German train expert said.

Many of the nearly 180 international airline staff who were given the chance to try the rail system from the airport to Makkasan on Tuesday morning said they were pleased with the train's performance and are looking forward to using it soon.

The government has tentatively fixed the airport rail link fare at 150 baht per person per trip on the express line, which does not make stops between the airport and Makkasan city terminal, a journey that takes 15 minutes.

The planned fare for the city line, which stops at the six stations along the way with a total running time of 30 minutes, is 45 baht for a single ride.


----------



## napoleon

SRT Dark Red Lines 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904602


Source: Design Concept Co. 2008


----------



## napoleon

INVITATION FOR PREQUALIFICATION 

3 July 2009

http://www.railway.co.th/auction/declare/DC/LETTER_CONSTRUCTION_OF_THE_RED_LINE.pdf


CONSTRUCTION OF THE RED LINE (BANG SUE - RANGSIT) PROJECT E&M FOR BANG SUE – RANGSIT RAILWAY SYSTEM 


Funded by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) 

Loan Aggrement No. TXXXI-1 

1. The Ministry of Finance (MOF), Kingdom of Thailand has received an ODA Loan from Japan International Cooperation Agency, hereinafter referred to as the JICA, in the amount of 63,018 (sixty three thousand and eighteen) Million Yen toward the cost of Construction of the Red Line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) Project, the Loan Agreement has been signed on March 30, 2009, and intends to apply the proceeds of the loan to payments under the contract for which this Invitation for Prequalification is issued. 

Disbursement of the ODA Loan by JICA will be subject, in all respects, to the terms and conditions of the Loan Agreement, including the disbursement procedures and the ‘Guidelines for Procurement under JICA ODA Loans’. 

No party other than the State Railway of Thailand, as the Executing Agency, shall derive any rights from the Loan Agreement or have any claim to Loan proceeds. The above Loan Agreement will cover only a part of the project cost. As for the remaining portion, the Ministry of Finance will take appropriate measures for finance. 

2. JICA requires that tenderers and contractors, as well as the State Railway of Thailand, under contracts funded with JICA ODA Loans and other Japanese ODA, observe the highest standard of ethics during the procurement and execution of such contracts. In pursuance of this policy, JICA 

(a) will reject a proposal for award if it determines that the tender recommended for award 
has engaged in corrupt or fraudulent practices in competing for the contract in question; 

(b) will recognize a contractor as ineligible, for a period determined by JICA, to be awarded a contract funded with JICA ODA Loans if it at any times determines that the contractor has engaged in corrupt or fraudulent practices in competing for, or in executing, another contract funded with JICA ODA Loans or other Japanese ODA. 

3. The State Railway of Thailand, hereinafter referred to as “the Employer”, intends to prequalify contractors, for tendering process of the E&M for Bang Sue-Rangsit Railway System of the Project. E&M for Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway System 

The construction includes design and engineering, supply and installation of railway 

Trackworks and E&M Railway System covering 

a) Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway Section comprising 

1) Trackworks in Meter Gauge, 
2) Electrification System, 
3) Train Control and 
Signalling Systems, 
4) Communication System, 
5) Ticketing System, 
6) Depot Facilities and 
Equipment, 
7) Station Security and Office Automation Systems, 
8) Bulk Sub-Station and 
Auto-Transformer, 
9) Removal, Immunisation, Modification and/or Relocation of Existing 
Track, Level Crossings and Signalling and 
10) Procurement of Rolling Stocks and the fitting of ATP to existing SRT Rolling Stocks, 

b) Bang Sue – Taling Chan Section (financed by Thai Government) comprising 

1) Electrification System, 
2) Train Control and Signalling 
Systems, 
3) Communication System, 
4) Ticket System, 
5) Station Security and Office 
Automation Systems, 
6) Auto-Transformer and 
7) Procurement of Rolling Stocks. 

4. Invitation for Prequalification will be made in July 2009, Invitation to Tender is expected in November 2009 and submission for tenders in January 2010. 

5. Prequalification is open to firms and voluntarily formed joint ventures form all countries and the contracts shall be tendered on an international competitive bidding (ICB) basis in accordance with the “Guidelines for Procurement under JICA ODA Loans”. 

6. Eligible applicants may obtain the prequalification documents by calling , writing , faxing , or by electronic mail at the address below for the Contract mentioned above on July 1, 2009 to July 15, 2009 from 09.00 – 12.00 noon and 01.00 pm – 04.00 pm on SRT’s working days. 

7. The documents are available for a nonrefundable fee of 10,000 (ten thousand) Baht including VAT per set of Prequalification Documents. The Employer will promptly dispatch the documents by registered airmail, but under no circumstances will it be held responsible for late delivery or loss of documents so mailed. The request must clearly state: Request for Prequalification Documents for E&M for Bang Sue-Rangsit Railway System. 

8. The prequalification documents shall be submitted in sealed envelopes and delivered by hand at the address described below before 12.00 noon (local time) on September 15, 2009 and clearly marked “Application to Prequalify for the Construction of the Red Line (Bang Sue – Rangsit) Project, E&M for Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway System. The application may be submitted by mail on the applicant’s own responsibilities for loss, damage, misplacement, late submission or premature opening of the application. However, the Employer does not encourage the applicant to submit his application by mail. 

The prequalification documents shall be obtained and submitted at the following address:- 

9. Only Applicants, or in the case of joint venture at least one member of the joint venture, in the Prequalification Documents purchasing list are entitled to submit the application. 

10. The State Railway of Thailand reserves the right to accept or reject late applications. 

11. Applicants will be advised, within 60 days of the date for submission of applications, of the results of their applications. Only firms and joint ventures prequalified under this procedure will be invited to tender. 

The State Railway of Thailand 

The Special Project and Construction Department 
State Railway of Thailand 
1 Rong Muang Road, Pathumwan District, Bangkok 10330 
Phone: 662 220 4772, 662 220 4774, 662 220 4776 
Fax: 662 220 4776 
Email: [email protected] 
Attn: Mr. Jaray Roongthanee 

Project Director


----------



## napoleon

INVITATION FOR PREQUALIFICATION 

9/07/2009


Contract 1 : Civil Works for Bang Sue Grand Station and Depots Contract 2 : Civil Works for Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway

http://www.railway.co.th/auction/declare/DC/CT1_CT2_LETTER_CONSTRUCTION_OF_THE_RED_LINE.pdf



THE STATE RAILWAY OF THAILAND 

MINISTRY OF TRANSPORT 

KINGDOM OF THAILAND 

INVITATION FOR PREQUALIFICATION 

CONSTRUCTION OF THE RED LINE (BANG SUE - RANGSIT) PROJECT 

Contract 1 : Civil Works for Bang Sue Grand Station and Depots 
Contract 2 : Civil Works for Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway 

Funded by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) 

Loan Agreement No. TXXXI-1 

1. The Ministry of Finance (MOF), Kingdom of Thailand has received an ODA Loan from Japan International Cooperation Agency, hereinafter referred to as the JICA, in the amount of 63,018 (sixty three thousand and eighteen) Million Yen toward the cost of Construction of the Red Line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) Project, the Loan Agreement has been signed on March 30, 2009, and intends to apply the proceeds of the loan to eligible payments under the contracts for which this Invitation for Prequalification is issued. Disbursement of the ODA Loan by JICA will be subject, in all respects, to the terms and conditions of the Loan Agreement, including the disbursement procedures and the ‘Guidelines for Procurement under JICA ODA Loans’. No party other than the State Railway of Thailand, as the Executing Agency, shall derive any rights from the Loan Agreement or have any claim to Loan proceeds. The above Loan Agreement will cover only a part of the project cost. As for the remaining portion, the Ministry of Finance will take appropriate measures for finance.

2. JICA requires that tenderers and contractors, as well as the State Railway of Thailand, under contracts funded with JICA ODA Loans and other Japanese ODA, observe the highest standard of ethics during the procurement and execution of such contracts. In pursuance of this policy, JICA 

(a) will reject a proposal for award if it determines that the tender recommended for award has engaged in corrupt or fraudulent practices in competing for the contract in question; 

(b) will recognize a contractor as ineligible, for a period determined by JICA, to be awarded a contract funded with JICA ODA Loans if it at any times determines that the contractor has engaged in corrupt or fraudulent practices in competing for, or in executing, another contract funded with JICA ODA Loans or other Japanese ODA. 

3. The State Railway of Thailand, hereinafter referred to as “the Employer”, intends to 
prequalify contractors for the following contracts under this Project: 


*Contract 1 : Civil Works for Bang Sue Grand Station and Depots *

1) Bang Sue Grand Station with building services comprising 

a) 4 platforms for Commuter Train and 8 future platforms on third floor, 
b) 12 platforms for Long Distance Train on second floor, 
c) passenger concourse with MRTA System connecting structure on first floor and 
d) car-parking area in basement, 

2) Chatuchak Station with building services along railway line, 

3) elevated railway on precast segmental box girder over concrete piers or portal frames and at-grade railway from Sta. 6+000 to Sta. 12+201.700, 

4) Commuter Train Depot, Long Distance Train Depot, Stabling Yards (excluding Trackworks) and other related train operation control building, 

5) roads, flyover and drainage system and 6) modification or removal of Hopewell Project’s structures. 

*Contract 2 : Civil Works for Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway *

Construction includes 

1) 6 stations with building services along railway line (namely; Bang Khen, 
Thung Song Hong, Lak Si, Kan Kheha, Don Muang and Rangsit), 

2) elevated railway on precast segmental box girder over concrete piers or portal frames and at-grade railway on pile foundation and on ground from Sta. 12+201.700 to Sta.32+350.000, 

3) local road and drainage system and 

4) modification or removal of Hopewell Project’s structure and basic structure for future extension of Wat Samian Nari Station and Lak Hok Station. 

4. Invitation for Prequalification will be made in July 2009, Invitation to Tender is expected in December 2009 and submission for tenders in March 2010. 

5. Prequalification is open to firms and voluntarily formed joint ventures form all countries and the contracts shall be tendered on an international competitive bidding (ICB) basis in accordance with the “Guidelines for Procurement under JICA ODA Loans”. 

6. Eligible applicants may obtain the prequalification documents by calling , writing , faxing , or by electronic mail at the address below for the Contracts mentioned above on July 16, 2009 to July 31, 2009 from 09.00 – 12.00 noon and 01.00 pm – 03.00 pm on SRT’s working days. 

7. The documents are available for a nonrefundable fee (in Thai Baht Only) of 10,000 (ten thousand) Baht including VAT per set of Prequalification Documents of each Contract. In case the applicants purchase the PQ Documents at SRT’s Office, the applicants shall pay the fee for PQ Documents at SRT’s Treasury Division, Finance and Accounting Department at the date and time mentioned above before obtaining the PQ Documents at the Special Project and Construction Department. In case the applicants purchase the PQ documents by calling, writing, faxing or by electronic mail, the Employer will promptly dispatch the documents by registered airmail after the applicants have transferred the payment for the fee of PQ Documents to SRT, but under no circumstances will it be held responsible for late delivery or loss of documents so mailed. The request must clearly state; Request for Prequalification Documents for : 

Contract 1 : Civil Works for Bang Sue Grand Station and Depots ; or 
Contract 2 : Civil Works for Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway ; or For both Contract 1 and Contract 2 

8. The application for prequalification shall be submitted in sealed envelopes and delivered by hand at the address described below and clearly marked “Application to Prequalify for the Construction of the Red Line (Bang Sue – Rangsit) Project : 

Contract 1 : Civil Works for Bang Sue Grand Station and Depots, the application for prequalification shall be submitted on October 1, 2009 before 12.00 noon (local time). 

Contract 2 : Civil Works for Bang Sue – Rangsit Railway, the application for prequalification shall be submitted on October 2, 2009 before 12.00 noon (local time). 

The application may be submitted by mail on the applicant’s own responsibilities for loss, damage, misplacement, late submission or premature opening of the application. However, the Employer does not encourage the applicant to submit his application by mail. 

The prequalification documents shall be obtained and submitted at the following address:- 

The Special Project and Construction Department State Railway of Thailand 
1 Rong Muang Road, Pathumwan District, Bangkok 10330 
Phone: 662 220 4772, 662 220 4774, 662 220 4776 
Fax: 662 220 4776 
Email: [email protected] 
Attn: Mr. Jaray Roongthanee 

Project Director 

9. Only Applicants, or in the case of joint venture at least one member of the joint venture, in the Prequalification Documents purchasing list are entitled to submit the application. 

10. The State Railway of Thailand reserves the right to accept or reject late applications. 

11. Applicants will be advised, within 60 days of the date for submission of applications, of the results of their applications. Only firms and joint ventures prequalified under this procedure will be invited to tender. 

The State Railway of Thailand


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

Very impressive! :applause:





:horse:


----------



## napoleon

Ministry insists on SRT restructuring 

Bangkokpost Published: 17/07/2009 at 12:00 AM 


The Finance Ministry expects to move forward with its restructuring plan for the State Railway of Thailand by the end of the month.

Pradit Phataraprasit, a deputy finance minister, said SRT executives would hold talks with the SRT labour union on Monday to repeat their assurances that the restructuring plan did not represent a privatisation of the state enterprise. 

"I would like to repeat that the government has never had any thoughts of privatising the SRT, not in the 10 years since this restructuring plan was first proposed," he said following a meeting with the State Enterprise Policy Office. 

The plan calls for two wholly owned companies to be set up under the SRT, one to manage train operations and a second to manage the railway's massive land holdings and properties nationwide. 

Authorities say the SRT, the country's worst-performing state enterprise, is in dire need of an organisational and strategic revamp, particularly as the government intends on committing hundreds of billions of baht in new investment in rail and logistics systems over the next several years. 

But SRT workers are adamantly against the restructuring plan, which they say represents a back-door privatisation of the state enterprise. They argue that the SRT's continual losses stem from government policies against matching fares with operating costs, with the last approved rise coming some 24 years ago. 

The railway posted a net loss of 10.14 billion baht in 2008, more than the 7.8 billion from 2007, due largely to higher fuel, interest and pension expenses. 

Mr Pradit said that without change, the government had little confidence that the SRT could implement the infrastructure investments planned for the next several years.

"Over the next five years, the government has set a budget of as much as 200 billion baht to improve the SRT, in the form of infrastructure and service improvements. So it is critical that we have efficient management, if we are to ensure maximum benefits from this money."

Responsibility for core operations, including passenger and cargo transport, will be transferred to a new subsidiary, as will oversight for the new Airport Link light-rail system connecting central Bangkok with Suvarnabhumi airport. 

The new asset management company, meanwhile, will be tasked with commercially developing the 36,600 rai of property held by the SRT unrelated to core train operations. 

The SRT will continue to maintain and invest in stations and the country's rail network. 

Areepong Bhoocha-oom, the director-general of the State Enterprise Policy Office, said the Airport Link project would hold trial runs on Dec 5, the birthday of His Majesty the King. Commercial service is expected to begin in the second quarter of 2010.


----------



## napoleon

EastCoast Railway Double Tracking 


Update June 2009


----------



## napoleon

EastCoast Railway Double Tracking Construction 


Pic by marut 07/2009


----------



## napoleon

Role sought for Thai firms 

Bangkokpost 27/07/2009 


The State Railway of Thailand will ask the Japan International Cooperation Agency to revise the terms of reference of the Red Line rail project to allow Thai firms a part in the construction.

The Public Debt Management Office (PDMO), under the Finance Ministry, would negotiate with Jica before the SRT starts seeking companies qualified for the construction, SRT board president Thawan Onsira said. The PDMO supported the revision of the terms because it would benefit the economy and labour development. The office expected to receive an answer from Jica within two weeks, said Mr Thawan, who is also deputy permanent secretary for transport.

He said the participation of Thai construction companies was important for technology transfer. He said a condition of the terms should be that Thai firms are partners in each construction contract.

The Red Line project, a 26km railway from Bang Sue to Rangsit in Pathum Thani, is divided into three contracts: two covering rail construction and one for the electrical work. The project is worth about 68 billion baht.


----------



## napoleon

Stalemate derails SRT plans Committee to decide railway restructuring 

Bangkokpost Published: 28/07/2009 at 12:00 AM 


The future of the State Railway of Thailand rests with Deputy Prime Minister Sanan Kachornprasart after the final round of negotiations with its powerful union failed to make any headway.

The main stumbling block between SRT executives and union leaders is the management model for the Airport Rail Link project connecting the city to Suvarnabhumi airport. 

The link, due to start on Dec 5, is seen as the most promising aspect of the SRT's future.

The cabinet last month agreed to the restructuring of the SRT but only if the plan was backed by the union.

It would see the SRT separated into two subsidiary firms handling asset management and services. The airport link would be under the service firm.

While existing SRT staff would be responsible for passenger and freight services under the proposed new structure, the SRT plans to recruit new staff to operate the airport link.

The SRT board yesterday held firm on the plan, saying it would offer better management and more efficiency.

The labour union rejected the plan, saying the airport link should be run as a business unit within the SRT instead of under a new subsidiary.

SRT governor Yutthana Thapcharoen said no more talks would be held with the union as it was pointless.

The union has accused the SRT of having a hidden agenda with future plans to privatise profit-making businesses. SRT executives have denied the suggestion.

The SRT will present its position and the union's argument to a committee chaired by Maj Gen Sanan for a decision.

Despite the conflict between the executives and the union, the SRT governor was confident the launch of the new railways system would go ahead.

SRT union leader Sawit Kaewwan said the union wanted the Airport Rail Link operators to come under the SRT because that would provide an assurance that business units would not be privatised in the future.

Mr Sawit insisted the union's resistance to the SRT plan to set up subsidiaries would not delay the launch of the system.

He did not say what the union would do if its proposal was rejected by the Sanan panel.

Its strike in late June in opposition to the restructuring left 200,000 passengers stranded and caused the SRT 16 million baht in losses.

The Finance Ministry yesterday warned the labour union that more strikes could badly hurt the SRT.

Passengers would become frustrated and switch to other transport services, said Areepong Bhoocha-oom, the director-general of the ministry's State Enterprise Policy Office (Sepo).

Mr Areepong said the railway system made up just 2% of the country's available transport services.

Therefore if SRT staff went on prolonged strike, the service could lose out to other kinds of services. Eventually, the SRT would lose more of its already small number of customers, he said.

The Sepo chief said the SRT restructuring must go ahead. Under the restructuring plan, the government would invest about 195 billion baht in the enterprise's business operations from 2010 to 2014. It expects to give the state railway at least 40 billion baht a year.

The investment is in the national interest as Thailand needs to improve its rail transport facilities, Mr Areepong said.

"I hope that SRT staff will agree with the investment plan. It's because the SRT's performance over the past 10 years has clearly proved to be ineffective," he said.

The country could no longer afford to delay the upgrading of the SRT, Mr Areepong said.


----------



## napoleon

Update SRT Light Red Lines Extension 


Pic by trewut


----------



## napoleon

Eastern & Oriental Express Singapore-Bangkok

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/blueplanet/topic/E8213393/E8213393.html

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/blueplanet/topic/E8214170/E8214170.html


----------



## napoleon

Old and New


Pic by ChAiNaRaI


----------



## napoleon

SRT Light Red Lines Update

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

UN sets out case for new rail system Thailand would benefit from green technology 

Bangkokpost Published: 2/09/2009 at 12:00 AM 


The government needs to modernise and expand the national rail system to cut Thailand's carbon emissions, a United Nations expert says.

"There is a chance [for the Thai government] to spend more money to achieve the shift to a low-carbon life," said Sasakazu Ichimura, environment and development chief with the UN Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (Escap).

Mr Ichimura yesterday said at the launch of a UN report, "The World Economic and Social Survey 2009: Promoting Development, Saving the Planet", that Thailand was among Asean countries in a better position than other developing or poorer countries to achieve integration of economic, livelihood and environment sustainability.

There was room for the government to stimulate the economy and reap the benefits to tackle the climate change threat, he said.

Modernising and expanding the rail system nationwide could help reduce people's dependence on cars and buses, which emit greenhouse gases and contribute to global warming.

"Currently, people living in Thailand have to take their cars and buses for travelling everywhere, especially outside Bangkok," he said.

But Thailand lacked the infrastructure to address this need.

"It is a pity when you constructed a new railway system for a link between Bangkok city and the [Suvarnabhumi] airport that you have to build everything new," he said.

The report urges more investment in low-emission, high economic growth strategies for developing countries.

Noeleen Heyzer, United Nations under-secretary-general and Escap executive secretary, said the huge financial stimulus packages which governments of Asia-Pacific countries developed in response to the financial crisis could be used to address the adverse impacts of climate change.

While rich countries needed to make a concerted effort to cut emissions, developing countries could no longer afford to take the "grow first, clean up later approach" for their economic development, Ms Heyzer said.

The region needed a new energy infrastructure to promote greater energy efficiency and a shift towards renewable energy sources and improved energy access for the poor.

"This requires governments to adjust development plans, national budgets and stimulus packages to support green growth measures," she said.

The states needed to establish new partnerships with the private sector to mobilise resources, she said.

Escap urged its member states to reduce their dependency on fossil fuels by increasing the efficiency of energy consumption. Two-thirds to three-quarters of greenhouse gas emission was from the energy sector.

Ms Heyzer said developing countries must expand electricity and transport infrastructure three to four times to provide for the entire population.

But without renewable energy, there would be more carbon emissions from these countries, she said.

The UN report says low-carbon technologies exist but are often prohibitively expensive for developing countries, and therefore a level of international support by means of a global investment programme was needed.


----------



## napoleon

EastCoast Railway Double Tracking Construction 


Update August 2009

http://tscrailway.siam2web.com//?cid=161400


----------



## napoleon

SRT Light Red Lines Extension Update


----------



## napoleon




----------



## trewut




----------



## napoleon

SRT Light Red Lines Extension Update

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

Pic by marut


----------



## yuriwon

So, Light Red Lines is not electric train right?


----------



## napoleon

Directors want quick data on SRT land plots

THE NATION Published on September 26, 2009


The State Railway of Thailand's board will ask the agency to speed up its work on providing details of its land plots, including the commercial-land development plan, with top priority given to those in the Ratchadaphisek area of Bangkok. SRT director Suphoth Sublom yesterday said the board would instruct the governor, Yutthana Thapcharoen, to this effect at the upcoming board meeting.

He said the board had ordered the state agency to speed up its work a long time ago, including how many plots are owned by SRT and how to add value to them, but it had seen no progress.

The board therefore has no details about the extent of SRT's land ownership, Suphoth said.


He said there was preliminary evidence that some parties had exploited the SRT's land for their personal interest, but he declined to elaborate.

Suphoth said the Ratchadaphisek plots would be the first for which the board wanted the state agency to come up with details, including the number of plots in the area, their current rental rates and how to add value to them.

An SRT source said that according to a preliminary survey of the SRT's nationwide land assets, 198,674 rai was being used for operations, while another 36,302 rai had commercial potential. A further 5,333 rai is for rail stations, and 3,755 rai is for the residences of SRT officials.

Another 189,586 rai is land along the agency's rail tracks.

Of the land with commercial potential, 4,952 rai is along the Eastern Seaboard, 4,306 rai in the North, 9,032 rai in the Northeast and 15,186 rai in the South.

Another 2,825 rai is in metropolitan Bangkok. Some 1,070 rai of these plots in the Phaholyothin Road area and 745 rai in Makkasan can be used for commercial development.


The Transport Ministry previously ordered Yutthana to examine which SRT land-rental contracts had already expired.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Sources state seven fatalities. Cause may be switching error.

http://news.asiaone.com/News/Latest+News/Asia/Story/A1Story20091006-172044.html


----------



## blkmage

why make a thread about it???


----------



## poshbakerloo

uh oh not another train crash...


----------



## napoleon

pic by trewut


----------



## napoleon

Update SRT Light Line 9/10/2009

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

Finance Ministry still backs SRT revamp

THE NATION Published on October 26, 2009


The Finance Ministry still backs a proposal that would separate investment in rail infrastructure from rolling stock operations and land management, despite strong opposition to the idea from the labour union of the State Railway of Thailand. 

The staff of SRT would not lose anything from the restructuring plan, which had been approved by former leaders of the workers' union, said Kulit Sombatsiri, deputy director-general of the State Enterprise Policy Office (SEPO). 


According to the restructuring plan approved by the Cabinet in June, the SRT would be responsible for investment in the rail system and depots and the government would provide financial support for these activities. 


In addition, two companies, which would be wholly owned by the SRT, would be set up: one to operate rolling stock and the other to manage land owned by the agency. 


Kulit said about 10 per cent of the SRT's plots have high potential for commercial use, including land in Lat Phrao district rented by Central Group, and plots in Makkasan and Bang Kra Jao's Chong Nonsee. 


For rolling stock, one business unit would operate the Airport Rail Link between Suvarnabhumi Airport and downtown Bangkok. 


Kulit said if SRT executives and workers could not solve their conflicts, Germany's Seimens may be asked to run the Airport Rail Link temporarily when its starts service early next year. 


The other two rolling-stock business units would operate passenger and goods transportation. 


"Workers of the SRT would be transferred to these three business units and their welfare would be protected," he added. 


The reorganisation of staff would be similar to that implemented by PTT, the country's largest energy group, he said. 


However, the business units of the SRT would not be listed on the stock exchange, according to the plan. 


The government has earmarked Bt180 billion under the second economic-stimulus package for new investment in the rail system and mass-transit projects over the next three years. Bt60 billion of this will be managed by the SRT, including buying new locomotives and carriages. 


Following the Cabinet's approval of the planned revamp earlier this year, the SRT labour union held a national strike, causing the government to delay the restructuring plan. 


The latest strike by some workers operating the southern route has forced Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva to step in, vowing to push forward SRT reform. Public sentiment was against the recent action by the union. 


Kulit said the matter was now beyond the duty of the SEPO, but the government had to take action. 


"If the government insists on the previous Cabinet's resolution, then the SEPO will consult with the Transport Ministry and other agencies about an implementation plan," he said. 


The SEPO predicts that an upgrade of the rail system would provide significantly lower costs for goods transportation when compared with road transportation. 


For example, the cost of transporting manufactured goods by road would be Bt3.39 per tonne per kilometre, while that for rail would be Bt2.70. The cost of transporting farm products by truck would be Bt2.88 per tonne per kilometre, against Bt2.19 by train. 


Overall logistics costs are currently estimated to be about 19 per cent of gross domestic product, due to the over-reliance on road transportation rather than rail.


The private sector has called for this proportion to be reduced to 10-15 per cent over the next five years. 


The SEPO estimates that the SRT will this year report a loss of about Bt10 billion, against last year's Bt8.5-billion deficit. 


In a related development, the SEPO will closely scrutinise whether several state concessions are being properly implemented.


----------



## napoleon

SRT to seek funds| for infrastructure

THE NATION Published on October 29, 2009


State Railway of Thailand chairman Tawalyarat Onsira is planning to propose a five-year investment plan, worth nearly Bt80 billion, to the Transport Ministry soon.The budget is for improving railway infrastructure.

It is believed the move will help reduce conflicts between SRT top management and the labour union as well as ensure the smooth running of services in the South.

Tawalyarat, who is also deputy permanent secretary to the Transport Ministry and chairman of a panel responsible for improving the SRT's infrastructure, revealed yesterday that of the Bt80 billion, Bt42 billion would be used to construct double-track rail routes.

In addition, about Bt17 billion would be spent on improving railways, sleepers, bridges, crossing points and signalling to ensure safety, while the remaining roughly Bt20 billion would be for improving locomotives, cargo carriages and passenger bogies.

"It is a five-year plan and is expected to be completed by 2014," Tawalyarat said.


In addition, he said there would be a 10-year railway development plan worth Bt708.86 billion for four high-speed rail projects. The high-speed trains, expected to run at 250 kilometres per hour, will be earmarked for the Bang Sue-Chiang Mai, Bang Sue-Nong Khai, Makkasan-Chanthaburi and Bang Sue-Padang Besar routes.

Tawalyarat said the private sector would be invited to invest in all projects and be granted operating concessions in return.

"Transport Minister Sophon Saram will propose this plan to investors in China who are interested in Thailand's railway," he added.


However, he said the SRT would continue with its plans |to procure additional loco-motives. Of the locomotives bought, 80 per cent will be |owned by the SRT, while the remainder will be part of a |joint venture with the private |sector. Initially, the authority expected to procure more 100 locomotives.


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by marut


----------



## napoleon

pic by trewut

Update 06/11/09


----------



## Codename B

*Govt inks 70-billion-yuan swap deal with Beijing*

The Nation December 23, 2011 1:00 am










*Chinese VP Xi on three-day visit; hails relations with Bangkok amid US moves in the region*

Thailand has signed a 70-billion-yuan swap agreement with China to strengthen trade and investment between the two nations, the highlight of a three-day official visit by Chinese Vice President Xi Jinping seen as highly significant domestically and diplomatically.

Attending the signing with Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra yesterday, Xi hailed Thailand's importance for regional peace and development. The swap agreement for 70 billion yuan, or about Bt320 billion, was signed by Bank of Thailand Governor Prasarn Trairatvorakul and Hu Xiaolian, deputy governor of the People's Bank of China.

Apart from its economic importance, the mega-deal puts an international spotlight on Thailand as a strategically important country as far as Sino-US political and economic competition is concerned.

Xi, the man expected to take over as China's top leader next year, arrived in Thailand yesterday on a three-day official visit to the Kingdom as the guest of the Thai government. Thai sources said Yingluck was paying personal attention to the details of his welcome, underlying the importance Thailand attaches to this visit.

The three-year currency-swap agreement was initially announced on Sunday. Thai exporters welcomed the agreement, saying it would help reduce costs and boost trade opportunities between Thailand and China amid slower economic growth in the United States and the European Union.

The measure will also help reduce the US dollar's influence on the global monetary market and increase the weight of other foreign currencies, since the US economy remains fragile.

More Thai exporters will trade under the yuan regime in the future, as now more than 90 per cent of the country's exports are transacted in US dollars, and that is costly for those who export to China and other Asian markets.

Experts see this as an attempt by Beijing to improve ties with its neighbours after Washington's unveiling last month of a strategic shift towards Asia, according to The Wall Street Journal.

The Chinese government has also announced that it will send 100 tablet computers for Thai students to use in a free trial. It will also grant a special loan of US$400 million (Bt12.5 billion) to the Thai government.

Xi was greeted by Yingluck at Government House and held bilateral talks there, followed by a dinner hosted by the Thai prime minister, according to MCOT online.

The discussion covered a wide range of topics including Sino-Thai cooperation, regional and international cooperation, and other issues of mutual interest to both parties.

Having already been congratulated by Washington for her election triumph, Yingluck received sweet words from Beijing. "It has been proved that the development of China-Thailand ties has brought pragmatic benefits to the two peoples and made important contributions to the regional peace and development," the Chinese vice president said.

"My visit is aimed at consolidating bilateral good-neighbourliness, enhancing strategic mutual trust and advancing pragmatic cooperation," he said.

*The two leaders witnessed the signing of memoranda of understanding on the development of a high-speed rail link between Bangkok and Chiang Mai, a railway system connecting Asean member countries,* and a complete water-management system, including cooperation on flood- and drought-prevention measures.

The vice president is the most senior representative of the Chinese government to visit Thailand since the formation of Yingluck's government. Xi is expected to visit rehabilitation centres and shelters in the aftermath of the recent flooding and will visit the Confucius Institute at Chulalongkorn University.

In a written statement delivered at the airport, Xi said China and Thailand were good neighbours, partners, friends and relatives who enjoyed a longstanding friendship, China Daily online reported.

Since the forging of diplomatic ties between China and Thailand 36 years ago, Sino-Thai relations have continued to develop in a healthy and stable manner under the aegis of the two countries' top leaders and through the concerted efforts of the two peoples, Xi said.

The two sides have gradually expanded cooperation in such areas as politics, economy and culture, and maintained close coordination in regional and international issues, he said.

During his visit, Xi will also meet with Her Royal Highness Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn and the heads of the Privy Council and the National Assembly of Thailand.

Xi had just completed an official visit to Vietnam before coming to Thailand, the last stop on his Asian tour.

http://nationmultimedia.com/business/Govt-inks-70-billion-yuan-swap-deal-with-Beijing-30172508.html


----------



## Codename B

*Govt to move on high-speed rail projects*

Published: 27/12/2011 at 12:00 AM

The Transport Ministry has vowed to press ahead with a plan to develop five high-speed railway routes as proposed by the former Democrat-led government, Transport Minister Sukumpol Suwanatat says.

The plan was approved by the previous government and endorsed by parliament.

The minister reaffirmed the current government's support for all five high-speed routes after an agreement was signed between China's Vice President Xi Jingping and Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra on Thursday for China to develop the high-speed train project to run from Bangkok to Chiang Mai.

Government spokeswoman Thitima Chaisang said other routes would be added later. That the Bangkok-Chiang Mai line was given a priority revives hopes that the other four routes would still be developed. ACM Sukumpol said no objections had been raised to the original project to build five high-speed railway routes and so relevant agencies would start detailed discussions.

According to the minister, the 745km Bangkok-Chiang Mai route will cost about 230 billion baht; the 870km Bangkok-Ubon Ratchathani route will cost about 180 billion baht, the 615km Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima-Nong Khai route will cost about 200 billion baht, the 982km Bangkok-Hua Hin-Padang Besar (Malaysia) route will cost about 300 billion baht and the 221km Bangkok-Rayong route will cost about 70 billion baht.

Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning director Soithip Traisuddhi said a committee will be set up to study the details of the projects and will present them to the cabinet for consideration.

Ms Soithip said Chinese investors are interested in backing three routes _ Bangkok-Chiang Mai, Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima-Nong Khai and Bangkok-Hua Hin-Padang Besar.

A source at the Transport Ministry said China wanted to invest in the route that will run from Bangkok to Nong Khai because just across the border from the Thai province, a Laos-China high-speed rail track is also planned to run from Vientiane to Kunming, the capital of China's Yunnan province.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/272551/govt-to-move-on-high-speed-rail-projects


----------



## napoleon

SRT west line project.



TheWestWing said:


> *Update: January 8, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## napoleon

Twin-track eastern rail link opens to connect Chachoengsao, Laem Chabang port

วันพฤหัสบดี ที่ 12 ม.ค. 2555 Photo 

CHACHOENGSAO, Jan 12 - Thailand's eastern double-track railroad linking this province with Chonburi's Laem Chabang opened Thursday, and expanding the country's road and rail logistics system with a connection to the deepwater Laem Chabang Port.

Deputy Transport Minister Pol Lt-Gen Chat Kuldilok presided over the railway's opening ceremony.

The railroad will also support the Lat Krabang Inland Container Depot (ICD) in Bangkok, as planned by the ministry and the State Railway of Thailand (SRT), the deputy transport minister said.

The Lat Krabang depot currently handles some 400,000 containers per year. After the double-track railroad's opening, it is expected to serve 800,000 containers annually in the near future and up to one million within a few years.

The ministry will speed up other double-track railway construction links with the Chachoengsao-Laem Chabang route to support the transport sector.

On the same occasion, Pol Lt-Gen Chat launched a railway passenger car for handicapped passengers and travellers with wheelchairs, considered as a development of SRT services to serve the elderly and handicapped and as a part of the government's policy to support the quality of life of such groups of people.

The Chachoengsao-Laem Chabang double-track railroad covers Chachoengsao and Chon Buri provinces. It was built with an investment of Bt5.85 billion for a 78km length. From Chachoengsao station, the route passes through Chon Buri, Bang Phra, Si Racha terminating at Laem Chabang station. (MCOT online news)

http://www.mcot.net/cfcustom/cache_page/317329.html


----------



## napoleon

napoleon said:


> Twin-track eastern rail link opens to connect Chachoengsao, Laem Chabang port
> 
> http://www.mcot.net/cfcustom/cache_page/317329.html


----------



## napoleon

New Eastern rail line gets on track

Published: 13/01/2012 at 12:00 AM 

A new 78-kilometre train line along the Eastern Seaboard linking Chachoengsao, Si Racha and Laem Chabang was opened yesterday to support the government's goal of reducing logistics costs.

Deputy Transport Minister Chatt Kuldiloke, who presided over the opening ceremony, said the new line will help to upgrade the national rail network, thereby increasing the efficiency of product distribution as well as Thailand's competitiveness.

The route can accommodate 32 trains a day, but that capacity could be doubled if more locomotives are added, he said.

In a related development, Transport Minister Sukumpol Suwanatat said the government plans to connect Chon Buri's Laem Chabang deep-sea port with Satun's Pak Bara facility in the Deep South and Dawei, Burma with dual-track trains.

The plan is aimed at promoting Laem Chabang as a regional transport hub, moving into the top 10 of ports worldwide in the next decade from 22nd place now.

Under the government's single port policy, Laem Chabang will become a regional maritime hub once the dual-track train is completed in no longer than 10 years from now, with shipments bound for Europe, Africa and the Middle East, said ACM Sukumpol.

He said Pak Bara port on the Andaman Coast will be connected with Songkhla port on the eastern side of the peninsula, allowing transport time to be cut without the need to travel indirectly via the Strait of Malacca.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/274905/new-eastern-rail-line-gets-on-track


----------



## napoleon

State railway to finally account for assets and liabilities

Published: 23/01/2012 at 12:00 AM 

The State Railway of Thailand, the country's worst-performing state enterprise financially, is finalising its first accounting of its assets and liabilities in more than a decade.

Prasong Poonthanet, the director-general of the State Enterprise Policy Office, said that while the railway operator had the greatest losses among the country's state enterprises, it was technically solvent, with assets valued at considerably more than its debt.

But the SRT's finances have suffered from the failure to properly value and manage its assets, which include large landholdings across the country.

Mr Prasong said the SRT also lacked systematic controls and accounting systems, causing lost revenues and waste.

He said the SRT had no clear system to monitor lessees of its properties, resulting in wasted time and opportunity costs in cases of disputes or failure to meet contract obligations.

For 2010, the SRT reported a preliminary loss of 7.58 billion baht, with accumulated losses of 57.3 billion baht. Assets were recorded at 124 billion baht against liabilities of 85.7 billion.

In terms of key financial ratios, the 2010 accounts show a return on assets of -6.7%, with return on equity of -19.36% and a debt-to-equity ratio of 2.19 times. Net profit margin was -56.34% for 2010.

The agency's poor finances stem in part to high operating expenses due to outdated equipment, heavy pension expenses and debt service costs.

Only half of the SRT's trains are considered usable, with an average age of 45 years for rolling stock and 34 to 37 years for its rail networks.

The SRT is also limited in its ability to price fares to match its costs, due to government policies aimed at curbing rail fares for commuters.

Efforts to restructure the agency over the past several years have made little headway, in part due to weak information databases and conflicting accounts.

The SRT's assets for instance show considerable discrepancies from its own inventory records, leading the Auditor General's Office to consistently refuse to offer an opinion on its annual financial records.

In any case, the government has earmarked 176 billion baht in funds for rail investment by the SRT through 2014.

The government also is in the process of splitting its operations into distinct business units, covering rail operations, asset management and maintenance functions.

New businesses meanwhile will be developed under 100%-owned subsidiaries, such as Airport Rail Link Co, which operates a light-rail system from inner Bangkok to Suvarnabhumi Airport, and a company set up to operate the Chatuchak Weekend Market, a popular spot located on SRT land.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...to-finally-account-for-assets-and-liabilities


----------



## napoleon

Legal changes needed to attract needed railway

The Nation February 2, 2012 1:00 am

The ambitious development strategy for the country's rail-transport system will need loans and private investment to make it work, so the government should move quickly to amend the investment law for public and private partnerships to reduce obstacles, a seminar heard yesterday.

The government should also firm up plans to attract investors to establish plants here to make parts and assemble trains to help reduce future costs.

The Senate transport committee had joined with the Krungthep Turakij newspaper and Nation Multimedia Group to host the seminar on the strategy for railway development.

Somsak Chotrattanasiri, deputy director of the Budget Bureau, said the government's master plan for the development of more than 400 kilometres of railroads would require a lot of money.

The government's mass-transport projects will need Bt900 billion, including Bt800 billion for 10 commuter lines, Bt60 billion for dual-track railroads and the rest for the high-speed rail routes.

The Budget Bureau will mainly focus on financing strategy and include regular annual expenditures, loans and private investment. The state will allocate funds for land expropriation and feasibility studies. The rest of the required funds will come from loans and private investment.

The bureau has to ensure that the budget can pay back the principal and interest of the loans for the State Railway of Thailand (SRT). This year the amount to be paid is estimated at Bt9 billion. Next year, it will be Bt11 billion plus between Bt4 billion and Bt5 billion for mass transit, which will increase in 2016 after the completion of the Purple Line.

Railway development is crucial to cutting logistics costs and raising the competitiveness of the country. About 2.2 per cent of all freight is transported by rail. This is very low compared with other countries and results in Thailand consuming more energy.

Somchai Sujjapongse, director-general of the Fiscal Policy Office, said the total investment for all transport systems, including road, rail, maritime and air, over the next 10 years would reach Bt3.6 trillion. Of that, 83 per cent will come from the annual budget and loans and 17 per cent from public-private partnerships (PPP).

The government will need to look for new fiscal innovations for financing, and not just rely on bank loans, Somchai said. It must speed up the creation of an infrastructure fund. It will need to amend the law on private investment to increase transparency and limit the obstacles that are sure to occur.

The State and Public Investment Act of 1992 needs to be amended, because it will take two or three years before the private sector will be required to invest. The Finance Ministry will propose a new bill concerning this matter or the PPP law to implement.

Prapat Chongsanguan, vice minister of the Transport Ministry, said the goal of developing commuter trains, rapid transit and parallel tracks had been discussed for 10 years, with little progress to date. This has caused Thailand to fall behind other countries in rail development.

Success depends on all parties agreeing that upgrading the rail network is beneficial for the economy and development of the country and that cooperating instead of raising objections is the way to go, Prapat said.

The private sector must be allowed to earn a return on its investments and must be reassured that the state would strictly honour its contracts.

The Transport and Energy ministers will invite the private sector to set up assembly and parts plants here so that the country can save on procurement costs, increase employment for local workers and gain from the transfer of key technologies.

Ronnachit Yamsaad, deputy governor of the Mass Rapid Transit Authority of Thailand, said that of the 10 rapid-transit routes, the SRT would take responsibility for managing six routes - the Purple, Blue, Green, Orange, Pink and Yellow lines. The Purple Line is 40 per cent complete and is expected to start running in 2015. Other lines are under construction and the remaining bids are estimated to be completed during this government's term.

The government should allow the SRT to manage at least one route to gather experience to oversee the other routes, he said.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...eeded-to-attract-needed-railway-30174978.html


----------



## napoleon

SRT aims to kickstart land use

Published: 20/02/2012 at 08:31 

The State Railway of Thailand will ask the Transport Ministry to help revive its long-delayed plan to develop its landholdings for commercial purposes.

SRT governor Yutthana Thapcharoen said the land development project has made no progress until now due to restrictions imposed by the public-private joint investment law.

He said the SRT needs to include the private sector in its land development project, but the law does not allow business partners a free hand in designing a development plan.

The agency is required to create a conceptual design and conduct an environment impact assessment under the law.

"With this restriction, a business partner will have to follow the SRT's design. But the SRT believes it will be more practical to allow a partner that has expertise in land development to submit a proposal," he said.

He said the SRT will report the problem to the Transport Ministry and ask it to lay down a policy.

Mr Yutthana said the SRT has designated three plots for commercial land development _ the land around train stations at Makkasan, Maenam and Yan Phahon Yothin.

He said a number of proposals for commercial development of Makkasan station have been floated.

The SRT has also set aside a budget of 3 billion baht to pay for relocating the maintenance depot at Makkasan station to clear the way for land development, he said.

Soithip Traisut, director of the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning, said the SRT will refer the issue to her agency for consideration.

She said the office may create a working committee to find a solution for the SRT.

Meanwhile, Mr Yutthana said the state railway is expected to finalise rental fees for its stalls at Chatuchak Market this week.

The board is scheduled to consider the proposed rental fees today.

The SRT took over the management of the market from the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration on Jan 2 and has been allowing vendors to operate for free until the end of this month.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/politics/280625/srt-aims-to-kickstart-land-use


----------



## napoleon

Northeast rail project back on track

THE NATION February 21, 2012 1:00 am 

The mobile Cabinet meeting today is expected to consider the rail project worth over Bt41 billion which will link Khon Kaen, Maha Sarakam, Roi-Et, Mukdahan and Nakhon Phanom.

Pranot Suriya, deputy director-general of the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP), said yesterday that if the proposal is approved, the Transport Ministry would begin the project design and environmental impact assessment this year.

The study on the impact on property and the estimate of the land reclamation price would run from next year to May 2014.

Construction is expected to commence in 2014. If all goes as planned, the system would undergo an operating trial and the service would be kicked off in early 2017.

This project of building a new railway in the central and upper parts of the Northeast has been studied for 20 years. The Cabinet in 1997 approved in principle the construction of the 368-kilometre Roi Et-Mukdahan-Nakhon Phanom route but the project was suspended following the economic crisis at that time.

In 2005, the Cabinet ordered the Transport Ministry to revise the project, which was divided into four possible routes, including the route to link the five provinces.

Then the ministry hired Team Consulting Engineering and Management to study the revision, which concluded that the route is the most feasible.

It is expected to serve 5.4 million passengers and carry 255,000 tonnes of cargo per year when it is opened in 2017, increasing to 7.4 million passengers and 346,000 tonnes of cargo per year in 2036.

In 20 years the route will help the country save Bt56.5 billion or Bt2.8 billion per year in logistic costs and environmental damage from car pollution.

The project is estimated to cost Bt41.36 billion for land expropriation, tracks, stations, signalling and telecommunications systems and other work.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Northeast-rail-project-back-on-track-30176300.html


----------



## napoleon

Sino-Thai high-speed rail link put on hold for now

THE NATION February 25, 2012 1:00 am

Plan calls for joint study; Chinese official told Chiang Mai/Bangkok line a priority

Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra’s government for now has derailed a plan to construct high-speed railways linking Thailand to Asean countries and China, agreed in principle by the previous government, saying it will start instead with Bangkok-Chiang Mai as the first route.

The move coincided with an official visit by Chinese Vice Commerce Minister Chen Jian to Thailand yesterday. He was scheduled to meet with a deputy transport minister, a deputy commerce minister and the prime minister.

Deputy Transport Minister Chatt Kuldiloke said after meeting with Chen that the Chinese government had asked about the progress of the Sino-Thai high-speed line from the Northeast province of Nong Khai through Bangkok and on to the South. The Nong Khai-Bangkok route is to link up with a 480-kilometre high-speed railway in Laos and be extended to the southern city of Padang Besar, for connections with Malaysia and Singapore.

According to a source, the Chinese recently sent a draft memorandum of understanding on their investment in the scheme to the Thai government after the Abhisit Vejjajiva government sent their draft to Beijing.

Chatt said he had clarified this matter with the Chinese, pointing out that the policy of the current government was to make a high-speed line between Chiang Mai and Bangkok a priority, after consulting with Virabongsa Ramangkura, chairman of the Strategic Committee for Reconstruction and Future Development.

Chatt said the Kunming-Vientiane-Nong Khai-Bangkok-Padang Besar-Malaysia-Singapore route was a cooperative project with Asean - the so-called Singapore-Kunming Railway Link. The Thai government had pointed out that it and Beijing should set up a joint working group to study the plan.

He added that Silapachai Jarukasemrattana, acting permanent secretary of the Transport Ministry, had been assigned to head the Thai government's side, while the secretary-general of China's Railways Ministry would head the Chinese side.

"We expect the working group will take about six months to complete its study," Chatt said.

However, he said the Thai government intended to start construction of a high-speed railway this year. The Transport Ministry will also set up a new operational unit to take care of the project. Civil-engineering work will most likely be divided into many contracts in a bid to get the project completed faster. "The construction period is expected to be four years," Chatt said.

He said he did not agree with the current MoU framework, proposing that each government commit to equal 15-per-cent stakes in the project, while the remaining 70 per cent is covered by loans.

"Thailand considers that is has no obligation with China in terms of government-to-government agreement on the high-speed-railway project, as the two nations have not signed any such agreement."

He added that further progress on the project would await the proposal of the new working group.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...d-rail-link-put-on-hold-for-now-30176665.html


----------



## Codename B

*Thailand Double Track Projects*

*Freight Train Speed:* 80 kmph
*Passenger Train Speed:* 120 kmph

*Current lines as of March 2012*









http://www.railway.co.th/resultproject/project_doubletrack.asp?result=13

Bangkok - Ban Phachi Junction Railway (90 km)
Rangsit - Ban Phachi Junction Railway (61 km) Triple track
Bangsue - Tallin Chan - Nakhon Pathom (56 km)
Ban Phachi Junction Railway - Lopburi (43 km)
Ban Phachi Junction Railway - Map Kabao (44 km)
Hua Mak - Chachoengsao (45 km)
Chachoengsao - Sri Racha - Lat Krabang (78 km)

Total: *417 km*

*Chachoengsao - Klongsibkao - Kang Koi (106 km) is under consideration of its environmental impact.

http://www.siamintelligence.com/double-track-train-slow-down-for-hispeed-train/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Master Plan*


http://www.scribd.com/doc/47150799/STF-14-Appendix-8C-Thailand

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









http://www.siamintelligence.com/double-track-train-slow-down-for-hispeed-train/


----------



## napoleon

SRT to reuse many pillars

Published: 8/03/2012 at 01:39 AM Newspaper section: News 0

The State Railway of Thailand will use a substantial portion of the abandoned Hopewell transit project to build its Red Line electric railway from Bang Sue in Bangkok to Pathum Thani's Rangsit area.

It will also use some of the infrastructure to extend the Airport Rail Link to link up Suvarnabhumi and Don Mueang airports.

Soithip Trisuddhi, director of the Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning, said there were about 500 concrete pillars from the Hopewell project and the SRT could use 50-60% of them in the construction of the Red Line and the extension of the existing Airport Rail Link from Phaya Thai to Don Mueang airport.

Ms Soithip said transport authorities have yet to win the consent of the National Environment Board for the construction of the extended section of the Airport Rail Link. The board has rejected the project in three rounds of environmental impact assessments.

Meanwhile, the construction of the Red Line from Bang Sue to Rangsit cannot start because the bid winner, SU Joint Venture, quoted the cost at 31 billion baht while the cabinet had allocated only 27.17 billion baht for the project.

Jamroon Tangpaisalkit, deputy permanent secretary of the Transport Ministry, said a committee would be set up to discuss the quotation.

SRT Governor Yutthana Thapcharoen said officials of the SRT, the Engineering Institute of Thailand and the Asian Institute of Technology would examine the condition of Hopewell pillars tomorrow.

He said each pillar could bear a weight of up to 1,000 tonnes.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/283364/srt-to-reuse-many-pillars


----------



## khoojyh

Codename B said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.siamintelligence.com/double-track-train-slow-down-for-hispeed-train/*


*

is this SRT passenger train for double track railway? It's fully electricfied?*


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ No, that's a diesel locomotive. 

Anyway, double track just means two tracks next to each other, one for each direction.


----------



## khoojyh

Gag Halfrunt said:


> ^^ No, that's a diesel locomotive.
> 
> Anyway, double track just means two tracks next to each other, one for each direction.


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## khoojyh

Just another question, any electricfied train in Thailand?


----------



## napoleon

Japan keen on investing in two high-speed rail ventures

Published: 26/03/2012 at 02:31 AM Newspaper section: News 0
Share 

Japan has expressed interested in building high-speed railways from Bangkok to the North and the East, Deputy Transport Minister Chatchart Sithipan says.


Mr Chatchart said a Japanese minister had informed him of Tokyo's interest in developing high-speed railways from Bangkok to Chiang Mai and Rayong. The Chiang Mai link would be 700 km long and should cost about 400 billion baht to build, while the 200km line to Rayong would cost about 170 billion baht.

He said Japan had suggested using the Airport Rail Link system that runs from inner Bangkok to Suvarnabhumi airport as part of the east-bound high-speed railway. Japanese authorities will present details of their proposal to the Transport Ministry.

"Japan is interested in high-speed railway development on the two routes, which are Bangkok to Chiang Mai and Bangkok to Rayong, and expects trains to run at 250kph," Mr Chatchart said.

"Japan will study the plan in detail to find ways to minimise the construction costs for Thailand."

Thailand already plans to build high-speed railways to the northeastern province of Nong Khai and the southern tourist destination of Hua Hin in Prachuap Khiri Khan province.

Mr Chatchart said that the high-speed railway projects would help develop Thai human resources and technology, improve Thais' quality of life, stimulate spending and expand the national economy.

"If you look only at their costs, high-speed railway projects may not be realised. But if you consider the overall benefits to the national economy, we must build them," Mr Chatchart said.

"My only concern is environmental impact assessments that may take time."

Chatt Kuldiloke, another deputy transport minister, confirmed that high-speed railways would certainly emerge in Thailand as many countries were interested in helping develop them.

He expects studies on the projects, including design, to start in six months and a bidding contest to select a contractor will be held later this year or early next year.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/tra...-on-investing-in-two-high-speed-rail-ventures


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

khoojyh said:


> Just another question, any electricfied train in Thailand?


Yes, the BTS Skytrain, the MRT and the Airport Rail Link.


----------



## napoleon

Committee pushes rail plans after $1bn loan

Published: 2/04/2012 at 02:40 AM Newspaper section: Business 0
Share 

The government is being urged to speed up rail development after securing a US$1-billion loan from the World Bank.

Rail development is the priority in an infrastructure development plan that will require 2.27 trillion baht over five years (2012-16), according to the Strategic Committee for Reconstruction and Future Development (SCRF), chaired by Virabongsa Ramangkura.

Rail development under the plan will cost 321 billion baht, and the government will allocate part of the fiscal budget for this investment.

Arkhom Termpittayapaisith, secretary-general of the National Economic and Social Development Board, said the government had already agreed to the loan but not the development of a high-speed rail system that would require another 481 billion baht under the five-year plan.

He said the Finance Ministry needed to consider other loan sources for other projects under the plan, as well as the source for its 350-billion-baht water-management plan.

Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra ordered various agencies to complete investment plans for water-management projects, along with a plan for water management during the rainy season, by April 16.

Last week, the cabinet approved an amendment to the 1992 Joint Public Private Investment Act that will cut to six months the approval process, from 1-2 years now.

Such red tape delays infrastructure development, said Mr Arkhom.

He said Thailand had not invested in megaprojects since 1997, when the financial crisis engulfed Asia.

The investment framework for the five-year plan includes 721 billion baht for projects that already have loan sources and budgets.

Another 19 projects worth 413 billion baht slated for public-private partnerships, as well as the remaining projects, still have no capital sources, he said.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/287031/committee-pushes-rail-plans-after-1bn-loan


----------



## Pansori

Article by TE

*Infrastructure spending in Thailand*
Fast train coming
Oct 12th 2013, 9:45 by T.J. | BANGKOK











IN THE grand concourse of Bangkok’s main train station, Hua Lamphong, the future is on display. Hulking billboards announce the impending arrival of high-speed trains and an age of international connectedness. For those who happen not to pass through the capital, a two-month road show called “Building the Thai Future 2020” is touring the provinces to keep people abreast of the government’s plans for the country’s railways and other infrastructure.

In the past 20 years, train passenger numbers have collapsed from 88m per year to 46m. The government, it would seem, is no longer willing to tolerate the slide.

The big idea is to spend 2 trillion baht ($64 billion) by 2020 towards upgrading the country’s creaking infrastructure. Another 3 trillion baht will come due as interest on the loans, accumulating over the next 50 years. It aims to fulfil a favourite dream of Thailand’s political class: To make the country the keystone of mainland South-East Asia. (WikiLeaks reveals that in 1973 Thai mandarins joined Edward Teller, an American nuclear nut, in the fantasy of using Hiroshima-sized bombs to blast a canal from the South China Sea to the Indian Ocean.) The “Future 2020” plan will be the first state-led push to build anything on a truly grand scale since the crash of 1997, which ended a monumental construction boom.

This will also be a stimulus programme, so large as to trigger labour migration. The new works should create 500,000 jobs—more than there are unemployed people in Thailand, the only country in Asia that enjoys an effective rate of full employment. The timing is convenient for the government, even if there are already jobs aplenty. Elections must be held by 2015 and a pot of off-budget spending worth nearly one-fifth of the country’s GDP is a nice thing for the politicians to have handy, just when well-placed allies and voters need reassurance that their loyalty is appreciated.

Yingluck Shinawatra, the prime minister, has embarked on a mission to raise the cash. A fortnight ago parliament passed a bill that permits the government to take on off-budget debt equivalent to the combined annual economic output of Vietnam, Myanmar, Laos and Cambodia.

The centrepiece of the spending plan is a network of high-speed railway lines to connect the country’s four main regions with Bangkok. (Smaller dollops of cash are to be earmarked for roads and ports.) Two of the lines are part of a broader plan to link China’s Yunnan province with Singapore. One of these runs right through Thailand’s north-east, which is the political base of Ms Yingluck’s family; the other connects the capital with Thailand’s second city, Chiang Mai, which is their actual hometown. The economic rationale is to cut transport costs everywhere, bearing in mind that almost twice as many Thais live in the countryside as in the cities; Thailand is still among the least urbanised countries in Asia. Another objective of the beefed-up rail network is to keep migrant workers in the cities connected to their roots.

The Democrat Party, at the head of the opposition, agrees with the general thrust of the bill—but not with its financing. The Democrats have come up with their own 2 trillion baht plan, which would use the annual budget (rather than emergency legislation) for less-costly trains and then leave money in the pot for education, health and irrigation. Korn Chatikavanij, an opposition politician and former finance minister, says the government’s bill violates “the main tenets of fiscal prudence”. He says his party will contest it in the constitutional court before it is sent to the palace for royal endorsement.

This call for fiscal prudence is not what the opposition needs if it is to change the electoral map in its favour. As it stands, districts are heavily tilted towards the Pheu Thai party, the third incarnation of a party founded by Ms Yingluck’s exiled brother. The close relationship between the Thai state and rural Thailand—where Ms Yingluck’s family has its base—owes more to generosity than to prudence.

Largesse and the culture of easy credit are what worry the Bank of Thailand, the central bank, and many other economists too. According to Standard Chartered, a private bank, household borrowing as a share of national income now stands at 68% of Thailand’s GDP, much higher than in bigger Asian countries, such as China (20%), India (18%) and Indonesia (17%).

But the spending bill is not likely to create either a monstrous level of public debt or a household-debt problem. The public debt, at 45% of Thailand’s GDP, is still very low. And unlike most Asian countries, Thailand has a vast stock of assets—land and property—against which people can borrow. And so looking at rising debt-to-income ratios, as everyone in the debate appears to be doing, is to miss an important part of the story. Robert Townsend, an economist at MIT, runs the Townsend Thai Project, the largest and longest-running survey of households in the developing world. He reckons that average debt-to-asset ratios in rural Thailand are relatively low and have actually been falling since 2006.

The case against the infrastructure plan, which everyone agrees is needed in principle, starts not with debt but with corruption. Thailand’s government agencies are notorious for their procurement contracts’ lack of transparency. The slipshod State Railway of Thailand, which was founded by King Rama V as a non-profit entity (and anyway run in a manner that precludes the possibility of turning a profit), is supposed to handle more than a trillion of the baht to be raised.

China has been looking for reassurances from Ms Yingluck’s government that Thailand’s future really can be expected to pull into the station by 2020. That is when China plans to connect Vientiane, the capital of Laos, to Thailand. In the meantime China plans to sink $6.2 billion into a passenger and freight railway that will run from Kunming to Vientiane, tunnelling through 196km of mountains to get there. A Swiss man based in Vientiane remarks that in his country a project on this scale would be called a Jahrhundertprojekt, “a project of the century”. China’s clock however, runs faster: they are giving it five years.

On October 12th Ms Yingluck and Li Keqiang (pictured facing one another, at the left), the prime minister of China, stood together at a press event, to gaze at a model train and then into the future of high-speed railway magic—on a large screen, in Bangkok.

(Picture credit: AFP)

_Source: http://www.economist.com/blogs/bany...ng-thailand?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/fasttraincoming_


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...d-plans-southern-track-renewal-programme.html
> 
> *State Railway of Thailand plans southern track renewal programme*
> 23 Apr 2014
> 
> THAILAND: A 6bn baht programme of track renewals and earthworks enhancement is due to begin next month, according to State Railway of Thailand Governor Prapat Chongsanguan.
> 
> The work is focused on the 1 200 km main line running south from Bangkok, with the aim of raising line speeds and improving safety on the metre-gauge network. Soil reinforcement and replacement of wooden sleepers with concrete will initially be undertaken on the 1 000 km section between Hua Hin and Sungai Kolok, close to the border on the eastern branch of the two rail corridors between Thailand and Malaysia. The programme is expected to take around three years to complete, although Chongsanguan said that he hoped ‘the southern rail route would remain open to travellers’ during most of the work.
> 
> Medium-term investment in SRT’s main line network has been in doubt after the government’s plans to introduce a 2tr baht national infrastructure programme were declared ‘unconstitutional’ in a court ruling in early March. Any revival of the ambitious proposals, which included funding for a network of four standard gauge fast passenger lines, double-tracking of the metre-gauge network and a series of urban rail projects in Bangkok, is dependent on the election of a permanent government.


----------



## 1147343

....


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...be-encouraged-under-railway-reform-plans.html
> 
> *Private operators to be encouraged under railway reform plans*
> 24 Jul 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAILAND: State Railway of Thailand is likely to be abolished under a wide-ranging reform programme planned by the interim military government.
> 
> Giving a briefing on railway investment in Bangkok on July 23, Dr Chula Sukmanop, Director-General of the Office of Transport & Traffic Policy & Planning, said the government saw restructuring of the rail sector as a prerequisite to support greater investment in the country’s main line network.
> 
> ‘We cannot use SRT as a leader any more’, Sukmanop said. Vertical separation is envisaged through the establishment of a railway authority to manage the infrastructure and oversee investment projects. An independent regulatory body would also be established, and private operators would be encouraged to enter the market.
> 
> While the administration of former Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra had planned construction of four 1 435 mm gauge fast passenger lines to link Bangkok with regional centres, the interim National Council for Peace & Order is prioritising double-tracking of the existing 1 000 mm gauge network. This would cover an initial five sections of route totalling 734 km:
> 
> Lop Buri – Paknampo, 143 km;
> Chachoengsao – Kangko, 106 km;
> Prachobrirekhan – Chumpon, 167 km;
> Mubkrabai – Jira, 134 km;
> Jira – Khon Khan, 184 km
> NCPO has not indicated a timescale or budget for the planned works, but Sukmanop said the Ministry of Finance had agreed to provide loans for land acquisition to expedite the programme. Funding would also be made available for the purchase of new locomotives, coaches and multiple-units, he added. The investment programme is being given added impetus by a desire to provide more capacity for potential international services if and when long-planned links to Vientiane and Phnom Penh become operational. Cross-border railway progress is again in focus as Thailand and its neighbours prepare for the launch of the ASEAN Economic Community free trade area at the start of 2015.
> 
> NCPO is also understood to be assessing the viability of a programme of gauge conversion, which has been discussed over several decades. The country has 4 000 km of metre gauge line, but just 29 km of 1 435 mm gauge on the newly-built link between Bangkok and Suvarnabhumi Airport.


----------



## Codename B

*Thailand Massive Double Tracking Projects & New lines*

Junta just approved the investment for mass double tracking projects from 2015 to 2022.









Phase I: Red, Phase II: Blue, Phase III: Green

*Phase I* 

887 km double tracking with at 127.472 billion Baht to be done by 2020

*1.1. Thanon Jira Juncton - Khon Kaen (185 km)* - 26.007 billion Baht construction will begin in 2015 to be done by the end of 2018 - waiting for MoF
*1.2. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn (167 km)* - 17.293 billion Baht construction will begin in 2015 to be done by the end of 2018 - waiting for EIA Approval
*1.3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (165 km)* - 20.038 billion Baht construction to begin in 2015 to be done by the end of 2018 - waiting for EIA Approval
*1.4. Lopburi - Paknam Pho (148 km)* - 24.842 billion Baht construction will begin in 2016 to be done by the end of 2020
*1.5. Map Krabao - Nakhon Ratchasima - Thanon Jira Juncton (132 km)* - 29.855 billion Baht construction will begin in 2016 to be done by the end of 2020
*1.6. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan (90 km)* - 9.437 billion Baht - construction will begin in 2016 to be done by the end of 2020 

_This will help SRT to increase the train from 288 trains a day to 800 trains a days - need 50 new locomotives + 115 aircon carriages and 308 BCFs for this matter + CTC systems.

These 6 double tracking will remain meter gauge as the extra price to pay for regauging would be at least 715 Billion Baht even though the regauging and increasing the axle load of the permanent way and the bridges would add even billions Baht more for the projects._


Furthermore, the standard gauge lines (double track) with max speed of 160 kph to allow Chinese cargo trains to go to Laem Chabang have been approved including: 









http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/423129/high-speed-train-gets-go-ahead

*1.7. Nongkhai - Khorat - Saraburi - Klong 19 - Laem Chabang - Map Ta Phut (737 km)* - 392.570 billion Baht
*1.8. Chiang Khong - Denchai - Ban Phachi - Laem Chabang (655 km)* - 348.890 billion Baht

_This one is 30% cost less than full fledged high speed train with the construction cost at 350-400 Million Baht per km while the full fledged high speed train with max speed of 200 kph cost about 550-600 Million Baht per km. Nevertheless, the standard gauge lines (double track) must be designed in the way to allow the major upgrade to full fledged high speed trains as people demand._


*Phase II* 

*2.1. Paknam Pho - Denchai* - 30 billion Baht
*2.2. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai* - 18 billion Baht
*2.3. Thanon Jira Junction - Ubon Ratchathani* - 32 billion Baht
*2.4. Chumporn - Surat Thani - Padang Besar* - 52 billion Baht (Chumporn - Surat Thani at 17 billion Baht and Surat Thani - Padang Besar - 35 billion billion Baht)
*2.5. New line: Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong* - 77 billion Baht
*2.6. New Line: Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom* - 42 billion Baht
*2.7. New Line: Surat Thani - Phuket (Ban Thung Pho - Tha Nun)*


*Phase III* 

*3.1. New Line: Mae Sod - Tak - Phitsanuloke - Phetchabun - Khon Kaen* - 
*3.2. New Line: Mukdahan - Ubon (Bung Wai) - Chong Mek*


_Credit: Thanks Khun Wisarut for the translation_
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/home/...e/20140729/595718/ª§â¤çÊÃéҧ¾×鹰ҹ2.4ÅéҹÅéҹ.html


----------



## wwc234

thai railway pic








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=488627&nseq=50








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=471516&nseq=160








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=491606








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=491116








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=481545








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=492410








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=483754








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=484344








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=479990








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=491824








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=490448&nseq=21








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=489626&nseq=33








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=488273&nseq=53








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=487423&nseq=67








http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/4/9/7/2497.1404035502.jpg








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=487564&nseq=65








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=476516&nseq=131








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=476515&nseq=132








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=476317&nseq=135








http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=474821&nseq=138
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=489156&nseq=46


----------



## MarcVD

Freight trains in Thailand still have a caboose at the rear ? Must be one of the
last railways in the world to do that, no ?


----------



## Codename B

The State Railway of Thailand is very very outdated and has been neglected for many years, more like 50 year or so. Old track, old locomotives and carriages. 

Thai people have complained about it and only recently are there big reforms and improvements to the railway. This includes rehabilitation of the existing lines, new double track lines, electrified double track lines and also buying new locomotives and new aircon carriages. So change is happening and the government finally sees the importance of railway, after neglecting it for so long.


----------



## MarcVD

Codename B said:


> The State Railway of Thailand is very very outdated and has been neglected for many years.


That I can understand, although the tracks seen on most of the pictures 
above seem in quite good shape... But does the decision to stop using rear
end vans on freight trains require changes to the infrastructure, or is it just a
question of updating the railway's operating procedures ?


----------



## Codename B

Probably both, as they're gonna update their signaling system, so railway's operating procedures should follow after that.


----------



## Codename B

*Urban and unruly Experts explain need for national development strategies, writes Kanana Katharangsiporn*
Published: 11 Aug 2014 at 06.00
Writer: Kanana Katharangsiporn 










*Late last month, the National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) approved two high-speed train routes and six dual-track routes as urgent projects under the eight-year national transport infrastructure development plan, starting this year.*

The high-speed train projects costing 741 billion baht are planned to link Nong Khai with Map Ta Phut and Chiang Khong (Chiang Rai) with Ban Phachi (Ayutthaya). The two routes are intended to serve as links between Thailand and southern China.

The maximum speed of trains on the routes will be reduced to 160 km/h from the previous plan of 200 km/h.

The Nong Khai-Map Ta Phut route will cover 737 km and cost 392.5 billion baht, while the Chiang Khong-Ban Phachi route will be 655 km and cost 348.8 billion.

Construction of the routes will begin next year and should be completed by 2021. 

Urgent projects under the 2.4-trillion-baht investment include six dual-track railways with a construction budget of 117.4 billion baht, the purchase of 106 locomotives and the renovation of highways.

The highway renovation plan covers Highway No.4 (Krabi-Huay Yot), Highway No.12 (Kalasin-Somdet), Highway No.304 (Kabin Buri-Pak Thong Chai), Highway No.314 (Bang Pakong-Chachoengsao) and Highway No.3138 (Ban Bung-Ban Khai).

Construction of four electric rail routes in Bangkok will be finished within the next three years. The 23-km Purple Line (Bang Yai-Bang Sue) should be completed by next year. The 27-km Blue Line extension (Bang Sue-Tha Phra-Bang Khae), the 12.8-km Green Line (Bearing-Samut Prakan) and the 26-km Red Line (Bang Sue-Rangsit) are all expected to be completed by 2017.

The other electric rail projects are still awaiting the bidding process or pre-bidding preparation, which includes an environmental impact assessment.

Channarong Buristrakul, president of Khon Kaen Real Estate Association, says better, faster railways will boost the province's industrial sector and logistics.

"There will be new investment in factories and warehouses that will spur new employment and raise people's incomes. This and the relocation of people from nearby or other provinces to work or do business will drive the housing market," he says.

Major industries in Khon Kaen include rice, cassava, sugar and sugar cane. The province is also one of the Northeast's largest logistics centres for retail business.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/finance/426102/urban-and-unruly


----------



## Codename B

*Projects set to boost construction sector*
Published: 14 Aug 2014 at 07.00
Writer: Phusadee Arunmas 

*The military regime's infrastructure development plan worth 2.4 trillion baht is expected to give a push to new business registrations, particularly for construction. *

Pongpun Gearaviriyapun, director-general of the Business Development Department, said the number of new registrations is expected to top 65,000 this year, with at least 7,000 expected for construction to cash in on the junta's economic stimulus and massive infrastructure development.

According to the department's latest report, 35,058 juristic persons sought registration in the first seven months of 2014, down 18% from the same period last year. Their total registered capital fell by 46% to 135.83 billion baht.

The drop was attributed mainly to the department's tighter controls on new registrations for lottery business.

Last year, the number of new registrations reached 67,302 with a combined registered capital of 379 billion baht.

The National Council for Peace and Order last month approved an eight-year infrastructure scheme through 2022 that features the construction of two high-speed train routes and six dual-track routes as urgent projects starting this year.

The two high-speed rail routes, estimated to cost 741 billion baht, will link Thailand and southern China.

The Nong Khai-Map Ta Phut route will cover 737 kilometres and cost 393 billion baht, while the Chiang Khong-Ban Phachi route will be 655 km and cost 349 billion.

Construction of the routes should be completed by 2021.

*The Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning has been tasked with conducting a feasibility study for the development of three additional dual-track rail routes using a 1.435-metre standard gauge at a top speed of 160 km/h.

The new routes are 
Ayutthaya (Ban Phachi)-Padang Besar, 
Nong Khai-Ubon Ratchathani and 
Tak (Mae Sot)-Phitsanulok-Khon Kaen (Ban Phai).*

By 2020, there will be six dual-track projects covering 887 km — Nakhon Ratchasima-Khon Kaen, Prachuap Khiri Khan-Chumphon, Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin, Saraburi-Nakhon Ratchasima, Lop Buri-Nakhon Sawan, and Hua Hin-Muang district in Prachuap Khiri Khan.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/426649/projects-set-to-boost-construction-sector


----------



## Codename B

Plan for Thailand High Speed Train is up.

Electrified Dual-track rail routes using a 1.435-metre standard gauge at a top speed of 160 km/h.
The High Speed Lines will be constructed to be able to handle a speed of 250-300 km/h. Much of the system will match high speed trains except for the speed and for the first phase (for the two high speed lines) the speed will be lowered to 160 km/h. 

The first phase is expected to finish in 2022, while the second phase in 2029.

Published on Aug 20, 2014


----------



## SgWay

So, is it true that China will provide the HSR technilogy with a loan to boot?


----------



## Pansori

It's a little tricky to understand the speed bit. It is clear that the speed will be limited to 160km/h. However the news articles keep mentioning 'high-speed' which implies that the railway should be built to specs of at least 200km/h. 

Are they planning to upgrade it later to handle higher speeds? If so what are the major points which fall short of achieving at least 200km/h straight away? Signalling? Rolling stock? Track geometry?

Or are they calling a 160km/h line 'hi-speed' just because this is faster than any existing railway in Thailand at the moment (except Airport Express) and is a cool thing to say?


----------



## Codename B

Much of the system will match high speed trains except for the speed to reduce cost. They're not setting up the signal of a HSR system and no need to buy expensive trains that can go 300 km/h, but 160 km/h instead. It is possible to upgrade to a speed of 250/300 km/h after further investment, which they will do in the second phase.

They have until the end of this year to do a feasible study, so things should be clearer by then.


----------



## SgWay

Codename B said:


> *Projects set to boost construction sector*
> Published: 14 Aug 2014 at 07.00
> Writer: Phusadee Arunmas
> 
> *The military regime's infrastructure development plan worth 2.4 trillion baht is expected to give a push to new business registrations, particularly for construction. *
> 
> Pongpun Gearaviriyapun, director-general of the Business Development Department, said the number of new registrations is expected to top 65,000 this year, with at least 7,000 expected for construction to cash in on the junta's economic stimulus and massive infrastructure development.
> 
> According to the department's latest report, 35,058 juristic persons sought registration in the first seven months of 2014, down 18% from the same period last year. Their total registered capital fell by 46% to 135.83 billion baht.
> 
> The drop was attributed mainly to the department's tighter controls on new registrations for lottery business.
> 
> Last year, the number of new registrations reached 67,302 with a combined registered capital of 379 billion baht.
> 
> The National Council for Peace and Order last month approved an eight-year infrastructure scheme through 2022 that features the construction of two high-speed train routes and six dual-track routes as urgent projects starting this year.
> 
> The two high-speed rail routes, estimated to cost 741 billion baht, will link Thailand and southern China.
> 
> The Nong Khai-Map Ta Phut route will cover 737 kilometres and cost 393 billion baht, while the Chiang Khong-Ban Phachi route will be 655 km and cost 349 billion.
> 
> Construction of the routes should be completed by 2021.
> 
> *The Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning has been tasked with conducting a feasibility study for the development of three additional dual-track rail routes using a 1.435-metre standard gauge at a top speed of 160 km/h.
> 
> The new routes are
> Ayutthaya (Ban Phachi)-Padang Besar,
> Nong Khai-Ubon Ratchathani and
> Tak (Mae Sot)-Phitsanulok-Khon Kaen (Ban Phai).*
> 
> By 2020, there will be six dual-track projects covering 887 km — Nakhon Ratchasima-Khon Kaen, Prachuap Khiri Khan-Chumphon, Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin, Saraburi-Nakhon Ratchasima, Lop Buri-Nakhon Sawan, and Hua Hin-Muang district in Prachuap Khiri Khan.
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/426649/projects-set-to-boost-construction-sector


1435mm gauge to Padang Besar.?Would not do well for cross border freight movement if the gauges between the two countries dont match.


----------



## Pansori

Codename B said:


> Much of the system will match high speed trains except for the speed to reduce cost. They're not setting up the signal of a HSR system and no need to buy expensive trains that can go 300 km/h, but 160 km/h instead. It is possible to upgrade to a speed of 250/300 km/h after further investment, which they will do in the second phase.
> 
> They have until the end of this year to do a feasible study, so things should be clearer by then.


Ok this clarifies the question. SO track geometry (and perhaps tracks themselves) will be up to HSR standard but signalling and other attributes (which are fairly easy to upgrade) will stick to conventional rail standard of 160km/h.


----------



## Codename B

SgWay said:


> 1435mm gauge to Padang Besar.?Would not do well for cross border freight movement if the gauges between the two countries dont match.


It is still not decided yet what track gauge they will use for the Hat Yai-Padang Besar section, which is also getting a priority. However every new lines in Thailand now will be standard gauge to accommodate future High Speed Rail, so they will have to find a way to work that out somehow. The plan should be clearer at the end of the year.


----------



## Pansori

Codename B said:


> It is still not decided yet what track gauge they will use for the Hat Yai-Padang Besar section, which is also getting a priority. However every new lines in Thailand now will be standard gauge to accommodate future High Speed Rail, so they will have to find a way to work that out somehow. The plan should be clearer at the end of the year.


My understanding is that they would probably build some kind of railway logistics terminal in order to load cargo from one gauge to another.

Standard gauge also means that Thailand would be able to use Chinese-made rolling stock which is probably a good thing given that China builds huge amounts of all kinds of rolling stock and other related railway products for standard gauge.


----------



## tonii

Pansori said:


> My understanding is that they would probably build some kind of railway logistics terminal in order to load cargo from one gauge to another.
> 
> Standard gauge also means that Thailand would be able to use Chinese-made rolling stock which is probably a good thing given that China builds huge amounts of all kinds of rolling stock and other related railway products for standard gauge.


Besides the technology. China is the biggest reason for choosing standard guage. Thailand clearly wants to connect with China. The first 2 route go straight to the north and north eastern which is part of China plan to build the new line down to SE asia. At lease they have been negotiating with Loas government for one which will connect with northeastern route for quite some time already. 

Regarding to other neighbor. It is already connected with existing 1 meter guage single track. So i dont see much of the problem (besides the fact that it is just single track). And since Malaysia also have the plan to extend their standard guage line up north after finish first KL-Sg link. The timeline would be quite similar.


----------



## Codename B

The speed for the two standard gauge lines has been raised to 180 km/h and OTP will hire a consulting firm to study the economic impact.



Wisarut said:


> For the case of the standard gauge train from Nong Khai to Laem Chabang deep sea port and Map Taphut deep sea port (737 km at 392,570 Million Baht) along with the line from Chiang Khon to Ban Phachi and Kaeng Khoi (655 km at 348,890 Million Baht), the max speed has been raised to 180 kph to satisfy both cargo train and passenger trains - and this line is going to be designed to allow upgrading to become full fledged High speed train later with the minimum cost. and the line will follow much the same track as the existing railway line and the future double tracking for the difficult section through Dong Phraya Yen
> http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000098120


----------



## Codename B

*Dual-track railway study gets go ahead*
Published: 28 Aug 2014 at 08.30
Writer: Amornrat Mahitthirook 

*The Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning (OTP) will launch a feasibility study into two dual-track railway projects in October.* 

The study will be carried out by a consulting firm and cover two urgent projects, OTP deputy director-general Chaiwat Thongkamkoon said.

The routes are a 737-kilometre stretch linking Nong Khai, Khorat, Saraburi, Laem Chabang and Mab Ta Phut at a cost of 392.5 billion baht, and a 655km stretch from Chiang Khong and Den Chai to Ban Phachi at a cost of 348.8 billion baht.

The two routes are pilot projects for wider 1.43 metre tracks.

The selected consulting firm will sign a contract in October and the study is expected to take about one year, Mr Chaiwat said, adding the construction of the two rail routes should be complete by 2021.

According to Mr Chaiwat, a new government railways agency will be responsible for the investment and will have to work with other state agencies to finance the scheme, either from the budget, a loan or an infrastructure fund.

The State Railway of Thailand will handle the practical operation of the trains. It will either run the train service itself or privatise it, he said.

Mr Chaiwat said a Chinese commercial attache met transport permanent secretary Soithip Traisuth last week and has confirmed China is interested in jointly investing in the rail construction projects.

The attache also asked that a previous deal made between Thailand and China on the formation of a joint venture to invest in the project be reconsidered. Mr Chaiwat said the military government will decide whether to revisit the venture, which was set to include the Thai government and Thai and Chinese private companies.

“China is interested in investing as it has a mutual economic dependence with Thailand,” Mr Chaiwat said. “The two electric rail routes would be a gateway to commercial links with China.”

He added that China is about to construct high-speed railways linking Laos and Thailand.

Deputy permanent secretary for transport, Chanchai Suwisuthakul, said the two routes will support speeds of up to 180km per hour and focus on the shipment of goods between Thailand, Laos and China.

He said the second phase of double-track rail development, which will be carried out between 2022 and 2029, includes three routes between Tak-Phitsanulok-Ban Phai, Nong Khai-Ubon Ratchathani, and Ban Phachi-Bangkok-Padang Besar.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/429139/dual-track-railway-study-gets-go-ahead


----------



## Codename B

Two out of 20 new locomotives from CSR Qishuyan that will handle cargo will be delivered by the end of October 2014.



Wisarut said:


> Here the face of the first 2 new locomotives from CSR Qishuyan (CSR-U20) using Caterpillar C175 ACERT diesel engine with max power of 3755 HP - getting the running number of 5101-5102 -> this batch of loco got the running number of 5101 - 5120 though - to be delivered by the end of October 2014 after receiving the Letters of Credit from Thanachard Bank PCL. This type of loco is for Lad Krabang ICD - Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port and Cargo train from Nong Khai to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port
> https://www.facebook.com/Rotfaithai/posts/10152379399509426
> https://www.facebook.com/Rotfaithai/photos/pcb.10152379399509426/10152379399174426/?type=1
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.817284284982872.1073741928.335256146519024&type=1
> http://www.catpower.lt/upload/694/files/LEHR4835-03 C175-16.pdf











https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.817284284982872.1073741928.335256146519024&type=1


----------



## Codename B

*SRT (State Railway of Thailand) reform plan to modernise the railway*



*50 new locomotives to replace GE locomotives 6,563 million baht*
- 30 new Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons
- 20 new locomotives with axle load of 20 tons + spare parts


*423 new Passenger car & Tank wagon*
- 308 new tank wagon 770 million baht
- 115 new passenger car 4,668 million baht

TOR will be announced in October

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1409309278


----------



## Codename B

http://www.realist.co.th/blog/รถไฟทางคู่ใหม่-8-สาย/


----------



## SgWay

Codename B said:


> It is still not decided yet what track gauge they will use for the Hat Yai-Padang Besar section, which is also getting a priority. However every new lines in Thailand now will be standard gauge to accommodate future High Speed Rail, so they will have to find a way to work that out somehow. The plan should be clearer at the end of the year.


Malaysia maintained the meter gauge because
1.itd be damn expensive convert the meter gaige network to standard gauge and the rolling stocks.
2. Taking note that connectivity to the Thailand rail network is by meter gauge and for trade purposes.

Itd be more viable if thailand double track its meter gauge network and apply electrification which could have fast trains reach 160km/h.

The standard gauge HSR meanwhile should be built on a new alignment and separate from the current meter gauge network.


----------



## Codename B

*Electrified dual-track rail routes using a 1.435-metre standard gauge*

*Phase 1: 2015-2021* 
*Phase 2: 2022-2029*









http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1409911392



Wisarut said:


> Chinese Government asking for Junta about the pledge for standard gauge lines with total price tag of 741,460 Million Baht from
> 
> 1. Nong Khai - Khorat - Saraburi - Map Taphut - 737 km at 392,570 Million Baht - comparing to the route from Nong Khai to Bangsue Central at 180,000 Million Baht
> 2. Chiang Khong - Denchai - Ban Phachi - Saraburi - 655 km at 348,890 Million Baht
> 
> 
> to allow cargo trains and passenger trains to reach both Laem Chabang and Map Taphut and justification for loan to construct Lao - China railway with a promise for technology transfers. Furthermore, China want to revive the MOU of 2010 to set up the company to run this standard gauge service with 51% Thai government and private sector and 49% Chinese government and private sector with registered capital of 100 billion Baht to meet the Chinese strategy -
> already pass the Article 190 debate but Khun Mark government dissolved in 2011 ... Next on the line will be the line to Bangsue Central before heading Padang Besar ...
> 
> For the MOU of 2012, PT men demand High Speed train to Chaing Mai First before High Speed train to Nong Khai with 250 kph and technology transfer of 100 Thai railway men
> 
> However, this will need EIA clearance which is to be done in 2015 using the data from the studies on Bangsue Central - Chiang Mai and Bangsue Central - Nong Khai along with Airport Link to Rayong - with max speed reduced to 160 kph and follow much of the existing railway line.
> 
> For passenger train from Chiang Khong and Nong Khai, they will meet at Ban Phachi as Ban Phachi has been assigned as a transfer point, OTP has been compelled to deal with the transfer.
> 
> For the cargo train from Nong Khai, it will follow the route before heading along the line to Klong 19 Bypass before heading to Laem Chabang and Map Ta Phut ... Same thing can be said to cargo train from Chiang Khong - which is going to follow the double tracking of Klong 19 bypass.
> 
> Chinese Government also show serious attention to massive double tracking on 6 line with the price tag of 127,472 Million Baht.
> Ministry of Transport asking Big Too and his new cabinet to approve Nong Khai - Map Ta Phut first - with the construction started in 2015 and done in 2022. This has to be done with Thai - Chinese Joint Committee
> 
> 
> However, Khun Chatchart said just 160 kph for cargo will make Thailand as just a passing route, not the real destination as the speed is not competitive to Low Cost Airline - need at least 200 kph but he never mention how much we have to pay more for this matter,
> 
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1409911392


----------



## Codename B

...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/srt-plans-multimodal-hub-at-bang-sue.html
> 
> *SRT plans multimodal hub at Bang Sue*
> 02 Oct 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAILAND: State Railway of Thailand has reactivated long-standing plans to develop land around Bang Sue station on the northern edge of Bangkok under a property deal aimed at reducing the company’s debt pile.
> 
> Three plots of land have been identified by SRT, and these would be developed for mixed commercial and retail use. But the national railway also envisages Bang Sue as the location for a multimodal hub combining main line, suburban and metro services.
> 
> Bang Sue is already served by a station on SRT’s metre-gauge main line network and by metro authority MRTA’s Blue Line. SRT is also leading construction of the Red Line, a metre gauge high-density suburban line which already runs west from Bang Sue to Taling Chan, a distance of 15 km. This would be extended through the city to an interchange with the standard gauge Suvarnabhumi airport line at Makkasan
> 
> ...


----------



## archstudent

Railway plan proposed for deep sea port in Songkhla

BANGKOK, 13 October 2014 (NNT) –* The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) has proposed to the Transport Ministry a construction plan for the first electric railway route between a deep sea port in Songkhla province and Malaysia. *

According to the SRT, 
 The new route will be about 100 kilometers long. 

The route will connect 3 major destinations including Malaysia, Hat Yai, and Songkhla’s Deep Sea Port. If the plan is approved, a higher number of Malaysian tourist arrivals will be expected and the amount of time it takes for sea shipments will be significantly reduced. 

As of now, the current system requires that all shipments be transported on a circuitous route through Malaysia and Singapore, which requires 7 days to reach the destination. The new railway, however, will assure swift arrivals of commodities. 

Both the SRT and the Transport Ministry are currently studying the possibility on whether the plan could be implemented, as previously there have been problems where locals have encroached on railway land between the Hat Yai and Songkhla stations. Properties have been built illegally on a 70 kilometer stretch of the land and local residents have refused to move away. -

See more at: http://thainews.prd.go.th/centerweb...ewsID=WNECO5710130010009#sthash.N95OMgI1.dpuf


----------



## Codename B

The signing ceremony of the agreement to buy 115 new passenger coach set on Friday, October 17, 2014, at the the Hall of the Ministry of Transport.



mosdelta said:


> นางสร้อยทิพย์ ไตรสุทธิ์ ปลัดกระทรวงคมนาคม เป็นประธานในพิธีลงนามสัญญาซื้อรถโดยสารรุ่นใหม่สำหรับบริการเชิงพาณิชย์ ( Passenger Coach Set ) จำนวน 115 คัน ระหว่างการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย กับ กิจการร่วมค้า บีบีซี ในวันศุกร์ที่ 17 ตุลาคม 2557 ณ อาคารสโมสรและหอประชุมกระทรวงคมนาคม
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sod.mot/media_set?set=a.849186981768931.1073742624.100000329121882&type=1





Wisarut said:


> Here is the official notes for signing the contract - after we have not sign the contract to purchase new carriages since 1995.
> 
> 115 carriages with the total price is 4,668,891,500 Baht (Cheaper than the specified price of 4,668,891,500 Baht - taken from investment fund of 176.81628 billion Baht approved on 27 April 2010) to be listed as follows:
> - 9 Units Air conditioned power vans with facility compartments (APVC)
> - 88 Units Air conditioned second class day & night coaches Consisting of
> 1) 79 Air conditioned second class day & night coaches (ANS) and
> 2) 9 Air conditioned second class day & night coaches with handicap facility (ANSH)
> - 9 Units Air conditioned first class day & night coaches (ANF)
> - 9 Units Air conditioned restaurant cars (ARC)
> 
> The way to arrange the trains will be:
> Departure train:
> DL/EL+APVC+ANS+ANS+ANS+ANS+ANSH+ARC+ANS+ANS+ANS+ANS+A NS+ANF
> 
> Arrive train:
> APVC+ANS+ANS+ANS+ANS+ANSH+ARC+ANS+ANS+ANS+ANS+ANS+ ANF+DL/EL
> 
> All to be used for SP 1/2 (to Chiang Mai), SP 13/14 (to Chiang Mai) IE 35/36 (up to Hat Yai), SP 37/38 (Up to Hat Yai), EXP 67/68 (to Ubon), EXP 69/70 (to Nong Khai) - delivered from CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles Co. Ltd. (中国北车长春轨道客车股份有限公司 ) in October 2016 - even though the first 2 sets (13 carriages per set) will be delivered in August 2015 to be used for SP 1/2 and IE 35/36 while the rest will be delivered in August 2016. If those 115 carriages works so well, 250 more aircon carriages will be the next - to be used in the lucrative routes such as Trang express 83/84, Nakhon Srithammaraj express 85/86, and to be used in SP 3/4 (BKK - Sawankhaloke - Sila At) to replace the aging BREL Sprinter ... with a hope to use those carriages to revive some defunct rapid by upgrading to expresses.
> 
> the price to pay for the new carriages with goodies such as aircon sleepers with aircon restaurant car and the lavatory with tanks to carry excretion, VIP room for the first class with CCTV, carriages for the handicapped with max speed of 120 kph to speed up to the destination by 3 hours is to hike the 1st class and 2nd class aircon by 15% within 3 year to pay off the debts even though they have to fight against Low cost airline to gain 1.5 million passengers more passengers - and revenue of 1250 million Baht a year
> 
> Now, SRT hope to make a settlement with State enterprise committee about 50 new loco with axle load of 16 ton and a price tag of 6562 million Baht within 2 months with the explanation that these locomotives have been for these 115 new aircon set with the max speed is 120 kph to explain that these type of loco require max speed of 120 kph and need to be lighter to be able to run nationwide without causing a trouble with the track and to have something the 20-ton axle loan loco (CSR Qishuyan) would not have.
> 
> For the new 20 locos from CSR Qishuyan for Laem Chabang route at 3.3 billion Baht, the first 2 (No. 5101-5102) will be delivered in December 2014 after the custom clearance and some corrections on the shortcomings ... the other 8 (No. 5103-5110) will be delivered in April 2015 and the last 10 (No. 5111-5120) will be delivered in June 2015.
> 
> Kinsmen of Fatso Praphat said CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles Co. Ltd. (中国北车长春轨道客车股份有限公司 ) can produce high speed train carriage at the rate of 5000 carriages a year so they are qualified.
> http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9570000119792
> https://www.facebook.com/sod.mot/media_set?set=a.849186981768931.1073742624.100000329121882&type=1
> http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=573019
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...931.1073742624.100000329121882&type=3&theater


----------



## Codename B

https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway...9946050353608/951638168184388/?type=1&theater

*115 sleeper carriages with a total price of 4,668,891,500 Baht*

- 9 Units Air conditioned power vans with facility compartments (APVC)
- 79 Air conditioned second class day & night coaches (ANS) and
- 9 Air conditioned second class day & night coaches with handicap facility (ANSH) 
- 9 Units Air conditioned first class day & night coaches (ANF)
- 9 Units Air conditioned restaurant cars (ARC) 

The 115 carriages will have the following features:
- Close Toilet System 
- Direct link between all the carriages, except for electric power and first class carriage, which has a connecting door on one side only. 
- Passenger Information System 
- Facilities for the disabled of international standard
- Use Power Car system for air conditioning and for generating power, which will be more energy efficient.

The carriages can handle a max speed of 120 km/h, but operational speed will be 90-100 km/h. 
These are to be delivered from CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles Co. Ltd. in October 2016.

- Under the plan, the SRT will also purchase 50 new locomotives to replace the old GE locomotives.
- 250 more aircon carriages (regular set) will be purchased, which is still under study.


----------



## hmmwv

Those are some very nice 25T passenger carriages, since they are rated at a continuous operating speed of 160km/h, the potential is there for Thailand to speed up their conventional rail network a bit.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

hmmwv said:


> Those are some very nice 25T passenger carriages, since they are rated at a continuous operating speed of 160km/h, the potential is there for Thailand to speed up their conventional rail network a bit.


Yes, but the Chinese carriages mainly run on 1435 mm tracks. How fast are Chinese trains now on their 1000 mm line, Kunming-Hanoi?


----------



## itfcfan

chornedsnorkack said:


> Yes, but the Chinese carriages mainly run on 1435 mm tracks. How fast are Chinese trains now on their 1000 mm line, Kunming-Hanoi?


Trains haven't run from Kunming to Hanoi on the metre-gauge line for several years. On the Chinese side, the last reports I read said trains ran into the outskirts of Kunming only.


----------



## MeLohuse

Hi, does anyone know what cause the fire ? Old age loco, engine etc ?

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/438400/train-catches-fire-near-don-mueang


----------



## Codename B

*Thailand Rail Infrastructure Plan*

The cabinet has just approved the strategic plan to develop transportation infrastructure of Thailand for the year 2015-2022.

The development of intercity rail network, which will be performed in three cases are:

*1.* Improve rail infrastructure and development of six double track railway routes with a distance of about 900 km.
The routes are:

Thanon Jira Juncton - Khon Kaen (185 km)
Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn (167 km)
Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (165 km)
Lopburi - Paknam Pho (148 km)
Map Krabao - Nakhon Ratchasima - Thanon Jira Juncton (132 km)
Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan (90 km)

*2.* Eight more double-track railway routes in the second phase with a distance of about 1,600 km. 

*3.* The development of electrified double track with standard gauge of 1.435m (High Speed Train) with a distance of 1,060 km. 
The routes are: 

Bangkok - Nakhon Ratchasima and Nakhon Rachasima - Map Ta Put (512 km). 
Bangkok - Rayong (193 km).
Nakhon Ratchasima - Nong Khai (355 km).

http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...e&id=251239&catid=176&Itemid=524#.VEY5d9zoR74


----------



## Codename B

*Phase I double track*


Chachoengsao - Klong 19 - Kaeng Koi (106 km) : ready for construction, 2014-2018
Thanon Jira Juncton - Khon Kaen (185 km) : waiting for approval, 2015-2018
Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn (167 km) : waiting for approval, 2014-2018
Lopburi - Paknam Pho (148 km) : waiting for EIA, 2014-2018
Map Krabao - Nakhon Ratchasima - Thanon Jira Juncton (132 km) : waiting for EIA, 2014-2018
Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (165 km) : waiting for EIA, 2014-2018

*Phase II double track*


Hua Hin - Prachuab Kiri Khan (90 km) : 2015-2019
Pak Nampho - Denchai (285 km) : 2015-2020
Thanon Jira Junction - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km) : 2015-2020
Khon Kaen - Nongkhai (174 km) : 2015-2020
Chumphon - Surat Thani (167 km) : 2015-2020
Surat Thani - Songkhla (339 km) : 2015-2020
Hat Yai - Padang Besar (45 km) : 2015-2020
Denchai - Chiang Mai (217 km) : 2015-2020


----------



## Codename B




----------



## Codename B

http://www.thairailtech.or.th/assets/Uploads/Chaiwat-ThongkamkoonOTPPwp-Eng.pdf


----------



## chornedsnorkack

So the triple track railways shall be demolished?


----------



## Codename B

They are still there, they just won't build more of it


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ked-standard-gauge-project-edges-forward.html
> 
> *Chinese-backed standard gauge project edges forward*
> 04 Dec 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAILAND: The National Legislative Assembly voted on December 4 by a majority of 187 in favour of approving a memorandum of understanding between the Thai and Chinese governments over the construction of a north-south standard gauge main line corridor.
> 
> According to the 2015-22 Thai infrastructure development plan, the corridor would comprise a 734 km spine from Nong Khai in the north to the port of Map Ta Phut near Rayong in the south, with a 133 km spur linking Kaeng Khoi with central Bangkok. Funding for the railway would be covered by a bi-lateral agreement between the two governments.
> 
> Successive Thai administrations have had ambitions to build up to four 1 435 mm gauge lines for use both by fast passenger services and freight. Chinese officials have been supportive, seeing the plans as a means to overcome the break of gauge issues which have stymied development of an effective trans-ASEAN rail corridor from Kunming, a railway hub for southwestern China
> 
> ...


----------



## napoleon

NLA passes MOU for dual-track railway routes

BANGKOK, 4 December 2014 (NNT) - The National Legislative Assembly (NLA) has approved a memorandum of understanding (MOU) between Thailand and China to construct two dual-track railway routes. 

The project is part of Thailand’s infrastructure development plan of 2015-2022 in cooperation with the Chinese government which includes the standard gauge dual-track railways on the 734-kilometer Nong Khai-Korat-Kaeng Khoi-Map Ta Phut Port route and the 133-kilometer Kaeng Khoi-Bangkok route. 

Transport Minister ACM Prajin Juntong presented the project, saying it would give rise to Thailand’s first standard gauge dual-track routes and would be jointly executed by Thailand and China in the form of a government-to-government project. 

During the debate, several NLA members voiced their support for the MOU, believing the project would decrease logistical costs, reduce accidents and pollution and provide convenience for travelers. However, they noted that the project should take into account the effects on communities and the participation of the private sector while involving specialists to ensure the project’s transparency, timeliness and efficiency. Furthermore, they hoped that a summary of benefits and repercussions would also be presented to the NLA for consideration. 

Before concluding his presentation, ACM Prajin added that the MOU was brought to the NLA’s floor for approval in order to demonstrate the project’s transparency and hoped that the project would set a new standard in domestic transportation. Subsequently, the NLA voted 187 in favor of the MOU with 7 abstentions and no objections.

http://thainews.prd.go.th/CenterWeb/NewsEN/NewsDetail?NT01_NewsID=WNPOL5712040010013


----------



## Codename B

New 20 ton axle load locomotives to be used for cargo.



Wisarut said:


> This is the new 20 ton axle load locomotives for SRT to be used on Laem Chabang cargo as well as Cement trains - oil train and Natural gas train - So far 2 locos out of 20 locos are done as you can see here.
> 
> Now, SRT men are now working to build the new locomotive depot at Kaeng Khoi Junction and Kaeng Khoi Junction to handle this new locomotives.





Wisarut said:


> Now, CSR Qishuyan just wrapped up the new Locomotive No. 5101 - 5102 to be delivered by boat to reach Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port very soon
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=806755469382983&id=222323771159492
> https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/photos/pcb.806755469382983/806755446049652/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/photos/pcb.806755469382983/806755456049651/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/photos/pcb.806755469382983/806755419382988/?type=1&theater


----------



## foxmulder

It is finally signed.









> China and Thailand signed railway and rice agreements on Friday, witnessed by visiting Chinese Premier Li Keqiang and Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha. China will build Thailand two railways, spanning *a combined length of over 860 kilometers, costing an estimated 10.6 billion dollars*. Construction could start in 2016 and be completed in 2022. The two sides also agreed on Friday on an agricultural deal that will see China double its purchase of Thai farm products from last year.


----------



## Codename B

*Transport mega-projects set to stimulate urbanisation nationwide*
Sasithorn Ongdee
The Nation December 26, 2014 1:00 am

*The upcoming transport-system mega-projects will reshape the Kingdom's urbanisation, with major cities a factor in the country's economic growth.*

After seizing power in May from the elected government that had set out a far-reaching plan for upgrading the country's transport networks, the military regime announced a similar eight-year (2015-2022) transport investment plan worth as much as Bt3 trillion. 

Railways have been highlighted as the backbone of the infrastructure project, accounting for more than half of the total budget. Other modes such as roads and inland water transport will be feeders for the rail network, while, air transport can be an alternative. 

Eight double-track rail routes are planned. If things go according to plan, the first of these should be seen in 2019. By 2022, the total length of the nationwide 1-metre-gauge rail network should be doubled to 8,000 kilometres. Rail will account for 5 per cent of total transport in 2022, up from 2.5 per cent currently, Transport Minister Air Chief Marshal Prajin Juntong has said. 

Meanwhile in Greater Bangkok, the mass-transit train network will cover roughly 260km, compared with 90km currently.

In the new year, some of the planned projects will be put out for tender, while others will enter the study stage.

The country will use two rail gauges. Routes using the 1.435-metre "standard" gauge will connect with other Asean countries plus China, while Thailand's existing 1-metre-gauge trains will continue to be used for intercity transport within the Kingdom. 

China is to cooperate with Thailand on the construction of two standard-gauge double-track routes worth Bt400 billion, a preliminary agreement on which was signed early this month. The two projects will be the 737km Nong Khai-Korat-Kaeng Khoi-Laem Chang-Map Ta Phut route and the 133km Kaeng Khoi-Bangkok route. The electric trains will be capable of speeds of 180km/h and used primarily for cargo. The construction period will be 2016 to 2021.

Japan has also expressed interest in cooperating with Thailand on three other routes. The first of these will run from Tak to Mukdahan, the second from Punamron in Kanchanaburi to Rayong via Bangkok, and the third from Bangkok to Chiang Khong, Chiang Rai province, via Chiang Mai. Talks between the two governments are to begin soon.

*Booming properties*

The expansion of the transport network will not only make travel more convenient and save logistics costs, it will stimulate urbanisation and wealth distribution. New business hubs will create more jobs, and affordable housing will be offered.

Land prices in many parts of such provinces as Khon Kaen, Udon Thani and Chon Buri, as well as Hua Hin in Prachuap Khiri Khan province, have ballooned by at least 30 per cent in the past few years on speculation surrounding the new transport network. Residential projects and shopping and building complexes have been mushrooming in those areas. 

Khon Kaen is expected to become a new transport hub in the Northeast. The province along with the private sector is planning to raise billions of baht to construct a mass-transit light rail system powered by electricity as a feeder to the intercity railway network to reduce urban congestion.

Meanwhile, many residential projects are popping up in suburban areas in a 20km radius of central Bangkok along the planned electric train lines. Taling Chan will become a sub-centre in the west, Lum Luk Ka (Rangsit) in the north, Lat Krabang in the east, and Bang Khun Thian in the south.

Connected with a light-rail Bang Na-Suvarnabhumi route linked to the Skytrain, Bang Na will become a new commercial centre in the east of Bangkok. 

Many more condominium projects in the Bang Na area will be launched, while the Bt20-billion Bangkok Mall shopping complex will be developed on 100 rai (16 hectares). Some existing condo projects could jack up their prices by more than 10 per cent, while land prices within 500 metres of the complex are expected to rise by 30-50 per cent.

Other areas along Ratchaphruek Road, 20km west of Bangkok, which will be served by the Green and Purple lines, have seen new launches of residential properties, community malls, markets and modern shops.

"Urban sprawl with an appropriate expansion of infrastructure development on a transit-oriented development basis will result in effective city expansion and usage of space with value for money," Panit Pujinda, assistant professor at Chulalongkorn University's architecture faculty, suggested to the government previously. 










http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...ects-set-to-stimulate-urbanisat-30250678.html


----------



## Codename B

The first 2 out of 20 new 20 ton axle load locomotives has arrived in Thailand. They are to be used for cargo.



Wisarut said:


> Finally, the first 2 Loco of 20 ton axle load (Loco Number 5101 - 5102) has arrived to Laem Chabang Deep sea Port on 4 Jan 2015 but it needs a custom clearance and then they will be sent to Sri Racha locomotive depot at Sri Racha Junction for system testing before the press conference on 22 Jan 2015
> 
> http://www.manager.co.th/Home/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000000844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/8989_999692660045605_6696701920029447204_n.jpg?oh=9e3827579ab33d7acca014469d3c0173&oe=55225C8F&__gda__=1429726550_fe84f0fee798fbcc337f92505a065d69บฝรทเล
> [img]
> [img]https://scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10896927_999692563378948_8779124340317167981_n.jpg?oh=bc7a304afd8b237a651302f51b510421&oe=552E1B12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the photographs of the unloading of 2 new SRT locos from China at Laem Chabang Deep sea Port on 4 Jan 2015
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway...9946050353608/999692563378948/?type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.999693313378873.1073741962.129946050353608&type=1
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway...9946050353608/999692660045605/?type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway...9946050353608/999692583378946/?type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway...9946050353608/999692466712291/?type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway...9946050353608/999692283378976/?type=3&theater


----------



## Codename B

Northern line track strengthening



Appleich said:


> *Northern Line Track Strengthening : Ban Dara Junction - Sawankhaoke (Sawankhaloke Branch line)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-g.ak/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10423770_998106320204239_6528372215140565331_n.jpg?oh=82740b8a1791cf05a44e83482fe7ce5a&oe=5538048F&__gda__=1429471550_8c57680f55e3959c8b50bc9035eee4a5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1483396_998106340204237_1585414355707255150_n.jpg?oh=76b36acf7dcf21957972151b9ba379d5&oe=554766EC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10881891_998106363537568_2602752399419468857_n.jpg?oh=56243986c80162ca2d31eac3271847f3&oe=553BCE12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10672321_998106403537564_7611590301809952660_n.jpg?oh=c32158be4b5ba8709d06a6a8aa92a03c&oe=553F66C4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-h.ak/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10882289_998106423537562_1632069013718269166_n.jpg?oh=4061dbc79b5dd1b5cbcacd98f0624edb&oe=5543FDE5&__gda__=1429407801_0a616ca7575ace908d671c859ff02604
> 
> Source : SRT Public Relations Facebook Page





Appleich said:


> Special express train no.13 (Bangkok-Chiangmai) running on the rehabilitated track of the northern line. Filmed on 10 Nov. 2014 by SUVARNABHUMI58


----------



## Wisarut

chornedsnorkack said:


> Yes, but the Chinese carriages mainly run on 1435 mm tracks. How fast are Chinese trains now on their 1000 mm line, Kunming-Hanoi?


120 kph max speed - taking 6 hour from Kunming to Hekoubei (North Hekou) on 400 kph track.


----------



## Codename B

Appleich said:


> SRT Eastern Line : Makkasan - Chachernsao


..


----------



## Wisarut

Q & A about CSR Qishuyan Locomotive 
https://www.facebook.com/6176858916...17685891692993/618043981657184?type=1&fref=nf
http://pantip.com/topic/33081731


Facts about CSR Diesel electric Locomotive No. 5101 - 5120 
Traction AC - DC - AC 
Gauge 1,000 mm.
Engine CAT C175-16 ACERT with regular power at 2,380 KW and maximum power at 2,800 KW. (3755 HP)
Axle load 20 ton 
max speed 100 km/h 
Twin caps with internal pathway inside loco
AC Traction Motors 
Controller: Microcomputer Control System 
Break: WABTEC 26-LA Air Brake System 
Wheel arrangement: co-co 
Wheel diameter: 1067 mm solid wheels 
Working order wage: 120 tons
Dimension: Length x Width x Height : 20,490 mm. x 2,836 mm. x 4,000 mm.
Diesel Fuel tank capacity: 5,500 Liters
Engine lubrication capacity: 530 Liters
Capacity of water coolant 705 Liters
Anti wheel slip Sand capacity 240 Liters
Height of couple from the rails: 850 +/-10 mm.
minimum curve radius 130 meter.
Force 460 KN./360 KN.
https://www.facebook.com/2223237711...2323771159492/822600097798520/?type=1&theater


----------



## Shane1997

Has anyone try ride a train with the new rail yet? 

how is it? 

can you still feel bumping or shaking ?


----------



## oslogospelchoir

Wonder why Thailand does not consider electrification on metre gauge, as this is what Malaysia is doing.


----------



## Wisarut

oslogospelchoir said:


> Wonder why Thailand does not consider electrification on metre gauge, as this is what Malaysia is doing.


The energy consumption have left little electric power for electrified traction ... 
For the massive electrification, the energy surplus is in need ... esp the hydroelectric sources ... In such a case, more power plant and the contracts for energy supplies from neighbors paid in hard currency are in need.


----------



## Wisarut

Beware of Chinese bearing 'gifts'
EDITORIAL
The Nation January 13, 2015 1:00 am
The China-backed railway project offers many benefits for Thailand, but there are dangers too

Recent incidents in Myanmar and Vietnam offer lessons for the Thai government under Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha on how to deal with China over development projects. 

Thailand and China have signed a memorandum of understanding for joint construction of a rail link from Nong Khai to Bangkok and Map Ta Phut on the eastern seaboard. China will provide financial and technical support for the project.

The Transport Ministry will this month begin work on a feasibility study and the design of the network with its Chinese counterpart.

Asking for China's help in developing infrastructure is not a mistake, but the host country must have a strong strategy for investment and development if any joint project is to succeed.

Countries in this region have much experience in dealing with Chinese project developers, and not all of it has yielded good results.

Last week Vietnam publicly reprimanded a Chinese rail company over accidents on a key elevated railway construction project in the capital, Hanoi. Vietnam's transport minister Dinh La Thang was pictured jabbing his finger and shouting at a representative of the China Railway Sixth Group, during television news report of a meeting.

"Each time an accident happens, you accept responsibility, but things have not changed," he said. "This time, even if you use the excuse that we have loaned the money [for the project from China], I can ask our government to replace you. We cannot trade [Chinese] loans for Vietnamese lives."

Thang's loss of patience came after a scaffolding collapse nearly killed a taxi driver and his passengers, and a month after an incident involving a crane left one person dead.

The project to build Hanoi's first urban railway, with a preferential loan from the Chinese government, has faced repeated delays that have cost Vietnam approximately $300 million in total, according to the Voice of America.

More warning signs flashed in Myanmar last month when a 56-year-old woman was shot dead and others injured during a protest against a Chinese-run copper mine. The dispute between local residents and the Chinese enterprise is a long-running one, and Myanmar authorities seem powerless to resolve it.

Angry locals say thousands of acres their land has been confiscated to make way for the Letpadaung mine in Monywa, about 100 kilometres west of Mandalay. In November 2012, more than 100 protesters, including at least 67 monks, were injured in a violent crackdown by riot police at the mine.

Chinese enterprises - both state-run and private - have been involved in large foreign development projects for many years, but their social and environmental practices are not internationally accepted.

Often complicating things further are the host country's bilateral relations with China. In the case of Vietnam, ties between Hanoi and Beijing are currently strained by a territorial conflict in the South China Sea. Anti-Chinese sentiment came to the boil last year amid a stand-off over a Chinese oil rig in disputed waters. Vietnamese protesters rioted and damaged Chinese-owned businesses across Vietnam.

In this climate of tension, the Vietnamese government and public have little patience for "irregularities" in domestic projects backed by the Chinese. 

The case of Myanmar is a little different, as leaders in Nay Pyi Taw remain politically and economically reliant on Beijing. The so-called reform era ushered in by Thein Sein's government has not yet steered Myanmar far away from Chinese influence. Though President Thein Sein suspended the $3.6-billion, Chinese-backed Myitsone Dam project in 2011, similar projects are going ahead, and several face protests from local residents that the authorities are as yet unable to resolve.

The Thai government can avoid the pitfalls of China-backed projects, but only if it learns from the experience of its regional neighbours and finds ways solve the obstacles posed by Chinese investment .


----------



## Codename B

wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85558319.21919.100004615544034&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/...5256146519024/896287747082525/?type=1&theater
> วันนี้บรรดาคนรักรถไฟ "รถไฟลิซึ่ม" ได้รวมพลกันไปเก็บภาพ อัดคลิบบรรยากาศการทดสอบระบบเจ้าแพนด้ายักษ์ CSR Quisuyen มาแชร์ให้เพื่อนๆ ได้ชมกัน ทีมงานขอนำเสนอให้ชมอย่างจุใจกันประหนึ่งว่าได้ไปสัมผัสจริง kiki emoticon
> 
> รถจักรดีเซลไฟฟ้ารถจักรดีเซลไฟฟ้า CSR Quisuyen (CSR.) หมายเลข 5101 ขบวนรถพิเศษทดลองที่ 1101 ไอซีดีลาดกระบัง - ท่าเรือแหลมฉบัง
> 
> ผ่านหลักกิโลเมตรที่ 32 ในเส้นทางสายตะวันออก
> 
> 16/01/2015 13:02 GMT +7
> ขอขอบคุณคลิบจากคนรักรถไฟ สมาชิกรถไฟลิซึ่ม
> Nakarin Somwandee
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896274143750552&set=vb.335256146519024&type=2&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...544034.-2207520000.1421404132.&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...544034.-2207520000.1421404132.&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...370.1073741864.100004615544034&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...544034.-2207520000.1421404497.&type=3&theater


..


----------



## Wisarut

Investment plan for Thai - China railway to be concluded on 1 March 2015 after the meeting on 25-27 February 2015 

The construction will be 2 phases
1. BKK (Bangsue Central) - kaen Khoi - 133 km and Kaeng Khoi - Maptaphut (246.5 km) - construction started on 1 September 2015 and opened in December 2017 - preferably 5 Dec 2017 for a good reason
2. Kaeng Khoi - Nakhon Ratchasima (138.5 km) and Nakhon Ratchasima - Nong Khai (355 km) - construction started on 1 December 2015 and opened in March 2018 

Thai contractors need to make a contract with Chinese contractors who have technology to speed up the construction to be done at such a high speed - at least 15 Chinese companies are qualified according to Thai contractors while Chinese section has 5 railway companies and subsidiary to handle contraction - signal and EMUs 

There are many choice of investment - 100% loan in Yuan denomination, Joint venture or Chinese investment first and Thai government paying back - which section Thai government can invest and the relating budgets and loan + mutual funds to finance the project will be discussed later even though it is a big must to use Chinese signals and EMUs but it has to deal with Dong Phraya Yen section [Kaeng Khoi - Pakchong - 55 km] when they are going to construct the line to Khorat while the traffic has to be handled by Thai Railway men of SRT 

However, TDRI raising a concern that there is no proper bidding and the way to construct the line within short period of time is quite expensive - to measure to handle the cost overrun issue - need to reveal all investment plans including the loan and string attached - no bidding means no bargaining
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/home/...0150116/628991/เคาะงบรถไฟไทย-จีน4แสนล้าน.html
http://news.voicetv.co.th/thailand/155424.html
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1421385220
http://www.dailynews.co.th/Content/economic/294173/_ประจิน_ฟุ้งรถไฟเร็วสูงไทย-จีนเสร็จปี61
http://manager.co.th/iBizchannel/viewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000005524









Even Chinese correspondents starting to pay attention to such a sudden plan of Junta by Big Jin:
Thailand to build railway project with China in September (泰交通部长预计中泰铁路9月动工 计划两年半内完工)
Locomotive Co. [Photo/Xinhua]
BANGKOK -- Thailand has tentatively decided to begin building its first standard-gauge railways in cooperation with China in September, Transport Minister Prajin Juntong said on Thursday.
Two dual-track rail lines, with a total length of more than 800 km, will be built to connect northeast Thailand's Nong Khai province, Bangkok and eastern Rayong province.
The entire project is divided into four sections, and work on the first two sections, which span 133 km and 246 km respectively, will start in September and conclude in December 2017, Prajin was quoted by Bangkok Post as saying.
The third and fourth sections, totaling 493 km, are expected to commence in December this year and ends in March 2018, he added.
Thai and Chinese officials will meet to talk about details of the plan and other issues, according to the minister.
The first round of meetings between the two sides will take place next week and center on plans to survey the route and related studies.
The second round, scheduled for early February, will focus on financial and investment issues, while the third in late February will discuss the partnership between Thai and Chinese companies, Prajin said.
http://www.guancha.cn/Industry/2015_01_16_306475.shtml
http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2015-01/16/content_19337985.htm

this news is on CCTV
http://news.qq.com/a/20150116/001920.htm


----------



## Codename B

Next ->


----------



## Wisarut

Even though the 80 km new railway line line from Ubon [Bung Wai] to Chong Mek checkpoint has better prospect due to AEC, but Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong may be cancelled as Big Jin wants the line from Chiang Mai to Chiang Khong via Chiang Rai with the possibility to pass Phayao as Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong does not attract Chinese investors along with those Chiang Mai people who keep pressing the demands for Chiang Mai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong route at the expense of those in Phrae province. 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1430114268


----------



## Wisarut

Still working on Track strengthen with BS100 rails and monoblock concrete sleepers with thicker ballast on the following sections:
① Phitsanuloke - Chiang Mai [Done]
② Ban Dara Junction - Sawankhaloke terminus 
③ Ban Phachi Junction- Lopburi [Done]
④ Klong Rangsit - Ban Phachi Junction
⑤ Ban Phachi Junction – Map Krabao 
⑥ Map Krabao - Klong Phai 
⑦ Klong Phai - Ubon Ratchathani
⑧ Klong 19 Junction - Klong Luek [Thai - Cambodia border]
⑨ Chachoengsao Junction - Laem Chabang 
⑩ Sri Racha Junction - Sattahip
⑪ Kho Chee Jan Junction - Map Ta Phut
⑫ Ban Laem - Mae Klong
⑬ Nong Pladuk Junction - Suphanburi
⑭ Nong Pladuk Junction - Nam Tok
⑮ Nong Pladuk Junction - Hua Hin
⑯ Ban Thung Pho Junction - Khirirat Nikhom
⑰ Khao Chum Thong Junction - Nakhon Srithammaraj terminus
⑱ Thung Song Junction - Kantang terminus
⑲ Thung Song Junction - Padang Besar
⑳ Hatyai Junction - Sugei Golok
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1071324839549053
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/pcb.1071324839549053/1071318639549673/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/pcb.1071324839549053/1071318619549675/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/pcb.1071324839549053/1071318366216367/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/pcb.1071324839549053/1071318346216369/?type=1&theater


----------



## Wisarut

On the issue of double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai - during the meeting at Aiyaret room, Nakhon Phrae Tower Hotel on 29 April 2015:

There are 3 choices for double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai 
1. Following the existing route with max speed at 90 kph - 217 km
2. Following much of existing route with land exappropriation for curve widening and strength track with max speed at 120 kph - 206 km
3. Almost the new route with heavy land exappropriation to allow the max speed at 160 kph - 170 km

this double tracking will meet the Lopburi - Paknam Pho - Denchai double tracking 

There will be second meeting double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai - at Imperial Ballroom, the Empress Hotel in Chiang Mai city on 30 April 2015
http://thainews.prd.go.th/centerweb/News/NewsDetail?NT01_NewsID=WNSOC5804280010016
http://lampang.prdnorth.in.th/ct/news/viewnews.php?ID=150429180843
https://www.facebook.com/denchaichiangmaidoubletrack?fref=ts 
http://www.denchai-chiangmai-doubletrack.com/ ห
http://www.denchai-chiangmai-doubletrack.com/file/doc1.pdf



Wisarut said:


> Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Postponed as Big Jun want the extension of the line from Chiang Mai to Chiang Rai despite of the fact that the construction cost per km is 6 times the construction cost per km from Denchai to Chiang Khong via Chiang Rai (326 km) at 77,486 Million Baht (3808 Million Baht land exappropriation for 10000 rai of land and 4 tunnels with the total length of 13 km + 71000 Million Baht construction). Big Jin has come up after Chinese government has rejected the line from Bangsue Central to Chiang Mai as it has no direct connection to the 4th Friendship Bridge in Chiang Khong via Chiang Rai [now, the business hub for Chinese investor].
> 
> the 326 km from Denchai to Chiang Khong consisted of the following sections
> 1. Section in Prae [77.20 km] with 6 station including Denchai [New building], Soong Men, Phrae, Mae Khammee, Nong Siaw and Song
> 2. Section in Lampang [52.40 km] with 3 stations including Mae Teeb - Ngao and Pong Tao
> 3. section in Phayao [54.10 km] with 6 stations including Phayao university. Thok Kwak, Phayao, Dong Jenm Ban Rong and Ban Mai
> 4. section in Chiang Rai [139.40] with 11 stations including Pa Daen, pa Ngae, Ban Pong Kluea, San Pa Hiang, Chiang Rai, Thung Kor, Wiang Chiang Rung, Pa Sang Junction, Ban Kiang, Sri Don Chai and Chiang Khon
> 
> the strip width would be 50 meter for meter gauge
> 
> Furthermore, OTP is going to deal with the double tracking from Denchai to Chiang mai to increase track capacity that pass 4 provinces [Phra, Lampang, Lamphun, Chiang Mai], 10 district and 30 communes - which can be done byeither
> 
> 1. sticking with the same old 217 km route
> 2. sticking much the same route but with curve correction to shorten to 206 km
> 3. almost the new route to Lampang before following the same highspeed route to Chiang Mai - 170 km
> 
> There will be 27 stations along this double track
> 1. Denchai
> 2. Pak Pan
> 3. kaeng Luang
> 4. Ban Pin
> 5. Pha khan
> 6. Pha Khor
> 7. Pang Puay
> 8. Mae Jang
> 9. Mae Moh,
> 10. Huay Rak Mai
> 11. Sala Phalad
> 12. Mae Tha
> 13. Nong Wua Thao
> 14. Nakhon Lampang
> 15. Bo Haew
> 16. Hang Chat
> 17. Pang Muang
> 18. Huay Rian
> 19. Mae Tan Noy
> 20. Khun tan
> 21. Tha Chompoo
> 22. Sala Mae Tha
> 23. Nong Lom
> 24. Lamphun
> 25. Pa Sao
> 26. Saraphee
> 27. Chiang Mai
> 
> Note: I thought that the line would go from Chiang Mai to Phayao before following the same route to Chiang Khong via Chiang Rai - at least it is going to connect with Mueang district of Chiang Mai and Phayao in addition to Chiang Rai
> Note 2: There is a political motivation to come up with the route from Chiang Mai to Chiang Rai. At least, this is a measure to quell those angry voices of UDD men as well as other local people in Chiang Mai (UDD hotbed) to be more reconcile with Junta.
> Note 3: This measure is also to attract more investment from either China or Japan
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1428482734


----------



## Wisarut

During the second meeting double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai - at Imperial Ballroom, the Empress Hotel in Chiang Mai city on 30 April 2015, many Chiang Mai and Lamphun people said the project is really good for them without doubts. 

However, those local people of Chiang Mai and Lamphun have complained that OTP - SRT and consultant company have FAILED to do the PR job about this project - they should tell those local people to come to make their opinions with long time ago instead of the meeting with such a short notice so there will be much more local people to come to have a meeting to make their voice heard.

The most serious bone of contention of all is the issue of land exappropriation if they want 160 kph max speed version with much shorter route (170 km) that the existing route of 217 km. SRT, OTP and consultants companies have FAILED to send their men to make a field survey on the proposed track - especially the 3rd choice with the max speed at 160 kph and the length of 170 km - worse, the section in question also passes through several national parks, wildlife sanctuary and reserved forests which will make this route flunk the EIA unless the consultant companies have address this issue accordingly. Sending just the legal officers from SRT is no longer enough as local people press the great demands for serious survey and environmental impact assessment (EIA). EIA also include the noise issue in urban areas around major stations. 

Another bone of contention is the 8 level crossings between Chiang Mai terminus to Lamphun (22 km) - need to deal accordingly. 

There are 3 choices for double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai 
1. Following the existing route with max speed at 90 kph - 217 km
2. Following much of existing route with land exappropriation for curve widening and strength track with max speed at 120 kph - 206 km
3. Almost the new route with heavy land exappropriation to allow the max speed at 160 kph - 170 km

this double tracking will meet the Lopburi - Paknam Pho - Denchai double tracking - at the time being, ONLY 32% of existing railway lines of 4000 km are double track.

http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000049501
https://www.facebook.com/denchaichiangmaidoubletrack/posts/1590877217851478
https://www.facebook.com/denchaichi...877217851478/1590877121184821/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/denchaichi...877217851478/1590877157851484/?type=1&theater









Deputy governor of Chiang Mai coming to participate the public hearing on Denchai - Chiang Mai double tracking 
https://www.facebook.com/denchaichi...828.1577495482522985/1590871857852014/?type=1


----------



## Wisarut

After 329 km Ipoh - Padang Besar electrified double tracking is almost done, it has pressured MoT and OTP to come up with 48 km Hatyai - Padang besar electrified double tracking with the following schedules:
1. Study to be done in December 2015
2. Survey and Design to come up with EIA in 2016
3. Construction Started in 2017 and done in 2019

the max speed is 160 kph with average speed of 110 kph due to the stops en route while cargo trains can run at 90 kph 

This is the first step for massive 4000 km electrified double tracking other than red line commuter to phase out Diesel electric locos and DMU in 2032.
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1430903865
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK62ZKhYrB8


Here is the list of stations and stops when there used to be Hat Yai - Padang besar mixed trains
Hatyai Junction km 928.54 from Thonburi 
Ban Phru stop km 934.68 from Thonburi 
Sala Thung Lung Station km 945.15 from Thonburi 
Klong Ngae station km 952.49 from Thonburi - still opened for traffic control and the local demands
Klong Ram station km 961.14 from Thonburi 
Ban Tha Khoi station km 967.79 from Thonburi 
Thai side of Padang Besar (AKA km 973 stop - for immigration control) km 973.316 from Thonburi 
Border km 973.541 from Thonburi 
Padang Besar station km 973.84 

http://portal.rotfaithai.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2665


Here are documents you need to take a look
http://www.hatyai-padangdoubletrack.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/PRESSRELEASE-25-มีนาคม-2558.pdf
http://www.hatyai-padangdoubletrack.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/แผ่นพับ-25-มีนาคม-2558.pdf
http://www.hatyai-padangdoubletrack...5/04/รายละเอียดในการประชุม-25-มีนาคม-2558.pdf
http://www.hatyai-padangdoubletrack...2015/04/เอกสารประกอบหาดใหญ่-ปาดัง-22-3-15.pdf


----------



## Codename B

*Cabinet approves Chira-Khon Kaen railway project*
Erich Parpart
The Nation May 8, 2015 1:00 am

*The Cabinet yesterday approved the 1-metre-gauge dual-track rail route from Chira junction in Nakhon Ratchasima to Khon Kaen, which is part of the Transport Ministry's infrastructure development scheme that kicks off this year.*

"The Cabinet has approved the construction of the Chira-Khon Kaen rail route and instructed the ministry to commence with the investment plan while following up with the route from Map Kabao [in Saraburi province] to Chira, which is next in line" for approval, Transport Minister Prajin Juntong said.

The ministry plans to allocate Bt1.9 trillion over eight years to fund the infrastructure projects.

The highlights are the two high-speed dual-track railway projects worth Bt741 billion and six standard-gauge dual-track rail projects covering 887 kilometres worth Bt127 billion.

The 187km stretch approved yesterday is expected to cost Bt26 billion to build. Construction is expected to commence midyear, with operations starting by 2018.

The Chira-Khon Kaen route passed its environment impact assessment last year but the Map Kabao-Chira EIA has yet to gain approval. A Government House source said the EIA was expected to clear before the next Cabinet meeting. 

The construction of all six standard-gauge dual-track rail routes, including the one approved yesterday, is expected to cost Bt117.4 billion. The other five routes are Prachuap Khiri Khan-Chumphon (167km), Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin (165km), Map Kabao-Chira (132km), Lop Buri-Pak Nam Pho (148km) and Hua Hin-Prachuap Khiri Khan (90km).

The source also said the Cabinet discussed the possibility of extending a Bt4.5-billion official development assistance (ODA) loan to Myanmar to fund the construction of the 138km two-lane road between the Dawei Special Economic Zone in Myanmar's Tanintharyi region and Phunumron checkpoint in Thailand's Kanchanaburi province.

The discussion focused on a suitable interest rate.

The most likely outcome is to provide a three-year ODA loan with a zero-per-cent interest rate instead of the 1-2 per cent proposed earlier in exchange for the Thai side being able to build a storage tank for liquefied natural gas and a coal-fired power plant in Myanmar.

Myanmar has 30 years to pay the loan back. The ODA will be given in three tranches with a Bt1.5-billion budget each year, the source said. 

Maj-General Sunsern Kaewkumnerd Sansern Kaewkamnerd, deputy government spokesman, said the law to govern the setting up of special economic zones in the border areas of Thailand would probably take the form of an executive decree rather than an act, whose approval process takes much longer.

The deadline for the ruling junta's political road map is approaching and the prime minister along with the Cabinet believes that this is an urgent economic measure that needs to be in place within this government's term, he said. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...Chira-Khon-Kaen-railway-project-30259562.html


----------



## Codename B

> New locomotive by TPI polene (Thailand's third largest cement manufacturer) that will arrive soon and is to be used for cement transport.


รถไฟลิซึ่ม



> CSR Ziyang SDA4
> 
> จัดวางล้อ Co-Co ระบบขับเคลื่อนดีเซลไฟฟ้า AC-DC-AC ควบคุมการทำงานด้วยไมโครโปรเซสเซอร์ มีจอมอนิเตอร์ LCD แสดงผลการทำงาน
> น้ำหนักกดเพลา 16 ตัน
> เย็นฉ่ำสบายด้วยแอร์คอนดิชั่นทั้ง 2 ห้องขับ
> 
> แต่ยังมาไม่ถึงไทยนะ รอกันต่อไป
> 
> Cr.http://qiye.51grb.com/qiye/2015/03/31/1434170.shtml


----------



## Codename B

New Locomotives from CSR Qishuya with axle load of 20 tons
To be used for freight transport



















https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism?fref=photo


----------



## Codename B

*Trainlism*

DAEWOO diesel passenger car with air conditioning










Sprinter diesel passenger car with air conditioning










Express train - Bangkok - Chiang Mai


----------



## Wisarut

5 Choices for the Thai - Japan railway routes from Ban Phu Namron checkpoint to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port - which one is the best deal as Japanese investors want to invest in Dawei deep sea port

1. 342 km Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - Nong Pladuk Junction - Bangsue Junction - Chachoengsao Junction - Laem Chabang deep sea port line which is following the existing route with the exception for
1.1 Phu Namron checkpoint - Tha Kilen station - 36 km - new route to Border
1.2. Wang Yen station - Tha Ruea Noy station - 29 km - new bypass route to avoid sensitive area in downtown Kanchanaburi

The crux is the section that passed into BKK definitely the construction headaches so this choice has to be rejected. 

2. 401 km Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - Nong Pladuk Junction - Nong Fak station (a station on Suphanburi line near a mountain of garbage) - Ongkharak station (klong 19 Bypass) - Chachoengsao Junction - Laem Chabang deep sea port line
Need the land exappropriation from Nong Fak station (a station on Suphanburi line near a mountain of garbage) to Ongkharak station (klong 19 Bypass) via Klong Phutsa station of the Northern line along with the chord line at Thanon Songphon (Ban Pong 2) to go to Suphanburi line 
without going to Nong Pladuk junction before following Klong 19 Bypass and Aranyaprathet line to Chachoengsao and then following Sattahip line to Sriracha ranch line to Laem Chabang 

3. 447 km Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - Nong Pladuk Junction - Nong Phak Chee station (a station on Suphanburi line) - Map Phrachan station - Chachoengsao Junction - Laem Chabang deep sea port line
Need the land exappropriation from Nong Fak station (a station on Suphanburi line) all the way to Ban Map P{hracham sta 
before following the Northern line toi Ban Phachi before following Khorat line to Kaeng Khoi and heading to Kpong 19 bypass to Chachoengsao and passingg 
Sattahip line to Laem Chabang - even though the there is less land exappropriation than choice 2 but this route is longest route.


4. The best deal - 332 km Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - Nong Pladuk Junction - Tha Chalaeb station - Phan Thong station - Laem Chabang deep sea port line

Ban Phu Namron checkpoint to Tha Kilen station (dropping point to Mueang Sing stone castle) until it has reached Wang Yen station and then the new route from Wang Yen to Tha Ruea Noy station - to bypass Kanchanaburi city 
and then following the existing Nam Tok line to Nong Pladuk and going all the way to Tha Chalaeb station and then the new route from Tha Chalaeb station all the way to the northern end of Phan Thong station - 
with 2 giant bridges across the mouth of Chao Phraya river and Bang Pakong river while passing Nakhon Chaisri district, Sam Phran district of Nakhon Pathom, Krathum Baen and Mueang district of Samut Sakhon, 
Bang Khun Thian district of BKK, Phra Samut Chedi and Mueang district, Bang Plee and Bang Bo district of Samut Prakarn along with Bang Pakong district of Chachoengsao and Phanthong district of 
Chonburi before following the existing Sattahip line from Phan Thong all the way to Laem Chabang Deep Sea port 

Here is the breakdown for 7 sections of this line
4.1. Phu Namron checkpoint - Tha Kilen station - 36 km - new route to Border
4.2. Tha Kilen station - Wang Yen station - 23 km 
4.3. Wang Yen station - Tha Ruea Noy station - 29 km - new bypass route for Kanchanaburi
4.4. Tha Ruea Noy station - Nong Pladuk Junction - 30 km 
4.5. Nong Pladuk Junction - Tha Chalaeb station - 27 km 

4.6. Tha Chalaeb station - Phan Thong station - 118.5 km - the toughest section of all due to 2 giant bridges and across the mouth of Chao Phraya river and Bang Pakong river while while passing Nakhon Chaisri district, Sam Phran district of Nakhon Pathom, Krathum Baen and Mueang district of Samut Sakhon, Bang Khun Thian district of BKK, Phra Samut Chedi and Mueang district, Bang Plee and Bang Bo district of Samut Prakarn along with Bang Pakong district of Chachoengsao and Phanthong district of Chonburi

4.7. Phan Thong station - Laem Chabang deep sea port station - 58.5 km 

the shortest route without passing through Bangkok city center while allowing the connection of Mahachai line with the rest of Thai railway at Thung see thong station - 
Need investment of 98000 Million Baht for the distance of 322 km along with 70000 million Baht investment for the route from Phu namron checkpoint station all the way to Dawei deep sea port

5. 404 km Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - Nong Pladuk Junction - Nakhon Chaisri station - Ongkharak station (klong 19 Bypass) - Chachoengsao Junction - Laem Chabang deep sea port line

Such the enormous investment require full commitment on the project in both Thai side and Burmese side as it is the land bridge line 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56997990&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=like_tagged
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/646153
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56997990&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=like_tagged
http://bit.ly/1zMpUfw
http://www.mfa.go.th/business/th/ne...อมรถไฟแหลมฉบัง-ทวาย-พาไทยศูนย์กลางเศรษฐก.html














Let's hope that the line will be branch from Phan Thong or Chachoengsao all the way to Aranyaprathet before paying 125 million Dollars for rehabilitating the northern section from Poipet all the way to Phnom Penh and then constructing the new 257 km line from Phnom Penh to Vietnamese border at Snoul with the price tag of 33 billion Baht (1 billion US Dollar)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vviq3HEQJCQ
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1431324472


----------



## Wisarut

Mae Klong railway before 6 month closure 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQp8JRlu_84&feature=youtu.be

























Way to arrange the feeder mini buses to pick up the passenger on Ban Laem - mae Klong section during 6 month closure
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=885451021513427&id=222323771159492
https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/photos/pcb.885451021513427/885450321513497/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/photos/pcb.885451021513427/885450368180159/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/222323771159492/photos/pcb.885451021513427/885450324846830/?type=1&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Change on the schedules for Northern line - effectively 1 July 2015 - 
Chiang Mai - BKK
Rapid 102: Depart Chiang Mai 06.30 arrived BKK 21.30
SP 8 (Sprinter): Depart Chiang Mai 08.50 arrived BKK 19.25
Express 52: Depart Chiang Mai 15.30 arrived BKK 05.25 
SP 14 (Northern Express): Depart Chiang Mai 17.00 arrived BKK 06.15 
SP 2 (Nakhon Phing):	Depart Chiang Mai 18.00 arrived BKK 06.50 

BKK - Chiang Mai
SP 7 (Sprinter): Depart BKK 08.30 arrived Chiang Mai 19.30
Rapid 109: Depart BKK 13.45 arrived Chiang Mai 04.05
SP 1 (Nakhon Phing):	Depart BKK 18.10 arrived Chiang Mai 07.15
SP 13 (Northern Express): Depart BKK 19.35 arrived Chiang Mai 08.40
Express 51: Depart BKK 22.00 arrived Chiang Mai 12.10
Note: SP 9 changed the code number of SP 7 and SP 12 has changed the code to SP 8
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1090993790915890&set=gm.830298263726554&type=1&theater


----------



## Wisarut

After the first 10 CSR loco has been delivered, SRT has to dust off the project to construct the new locomotive depot to handle these new iron horses from China at Sri Racha junction and Ladkrabang ICD as well as the new railway factory at Kaeng Khoi to handle the maintenance of these new locos with aircon in the cockpits along with computer control system along with the new 115 aircon carriages with power car in each set which is to be delivered in April 2016 to be commissioned in July 2016

Furthermore, there will be a leasing of the new locomotives by Siam Cement, TPI Polene cement and Thai Bev to carry the cargo before fully transferred to SRT

Furthermore, SRT has to set up the new business unit to handle red line commuter as SRT has to allow the concession of Airport Link to private firms and review with the plan for new ICDs and CYs - including the new ICD in Ongkharak, ICD 2 lad krabang and Thub Yao (definitely at km 35 Eastern line which also has railway apartments which have not been done yet) 

For the 26.007 billion Baht double tracking, it will be domestic loan and they have to learn not to run afoul with Auditing General for the TOR of bidding 
http://www.thanonline.com/index.php...9:2009-02-08-11-47-38&Itemid=479#.VVdLmY7tmko


----------



## Codename B

115 Sleeper Coach Sets ordered from CNR Changchun due to arrive next year









https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism?fref=photo









https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism?fref=photo


----------



## Wisarut

Speed up the Paknam Pho - Denchai via Phitsanuloke and Sila At double tracking project to function as a feeder for High Speed train to Chiang Mai
http://region3.prd.go.th/ct/news/viewnews.php?ID=150519151721
http://www.phitsanulokhotnews.com/2015/05/12/67839


----------



## Codename B

Two new locomotive ordered from CSR for TPI polene (Thailand's third largest cement manufacturer) has now arrived in Thailand









*รถไฟลิซึ่ม*


----------



## Wisarut

Seems to me that the second choice for double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai with max speed of 120 kph is the choice local people of Chiang Mai and Phrae prefer as first choice with the max speed of 90 kph is too slow while the 3rd choice with the max speed of 160 kph require major chopping down the forest - they have seen more than enough bald head mountains and hills done by those who have grown maize for CP All. 
http://www.denchai-chiangmai-doubletrack.com/file/doc4.pdf





Now, there is a discussion for 48-km Hatyai - Padang Besar double tracking as shown here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ydu9adXDzGQ


----------



## Wisarut

those 300 local people in Ban Nong Waeng Nang (Mahasarakham northern suburb) and real estate owners asking SRT and consultant company to move the line form Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom - esp Mahasarakham station out of their communities - by claiming the noise pollution - flood by construction blocking of the canals to the point that the developer of Mooban Piam Suk village have seen their customers cancel the house purchasing 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1432117886


----------



## Wisarut

For the case of 48 km electrified double tracking of Hatyai - Padang besar, Consultant company said it has become necessary to do the land exappropriation at the following places to widen the curve:

1. km 954.00-955.50 just before reaching Ban Tha Pho, need 20-meter wide strip of land in red which is the land about 9 Rai (3.6 acres)
2. km 966.30-967.42 just before reaching Ban Tha Khoi stop, need 20-meter wide strip of land in red which is the land about 23 Rai (9.2 acres) 

Fortunately, the land to be exappropriated in red are those para rubber estate, so it is less troublesome.

BTW, Thung Lung stop in Pha Tong municipal is under consideration to revive as a station with passing loop while the area around Klong Ngae station (which is to be downgraded to stop) need to be elevated track to deal with level crossing. 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=857445824328236&id=820331644706321
https://www.facebook.com/820331644706321/photos/pcb.857445824328236/857443770995108/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/820331644706321/photos/pcb.857445824328236/857443667661785/?type=1&theater

























Discussion on 48 km electrified double tracking of Hatyai - Padang besar with Governor of Songkla on 24 March 2015
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=857556507650501&id=820331644706321
https://www.facebook.com/820331644706321/photos/pcb.857556507650501/857552290984256/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/820331644706321/photos/pcb.857556507650501/857552294317589/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/820331644706321/photos/pcb.857556507650501/857552297650922/?type=1&theater

During the talk with consultant on Hatyai - Padang Besar electrified double tracking project, they said that they will allow KTMB's EMU sets. to extend their service to Hatyai first before SRT purchasing their own EMU sets. In fact, some sections have to be elevated tracks


----------



## Wisarut

Nong Pladuk - Kanchanaburi section of Nam Tok Line closed for major repair from 1 June to 31 July 2015 - report from SRT PR Department - Thonburi - Nong Pladuk and Kanchanaburi - Namtok still run as usual https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway...5332.129946050353608/1085640338117503/?type=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....213819491965457.68088.100000122231436&type=1


----------



## Codename B

*Meter Gauge Double Track Projects (2.316km)*
_15/11/2015_



> *First Phase*
> 
> 1. *Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao (106 km)* - _Contractor is expected to be announced on 19 November_
> 2. *Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen (185 km)* - _Contractor is expected to be announced 8-9 December_
> 3. *Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn (167 km )* - _Will be up for bidding and contractor is expected to be announced in June 2016_
> 4. *Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho (148 km)* - _Will be up for bidding and contractor is expected to be announced in June 2016_
> 5. *Map Krabao - Thanon Jira (132 km)* - _Will be up for bidding and contractor is expected to be announced in June 2016_
> 6. *Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (165 km)* - _Will be up for bidding and contractor is expected to be announced in June 2016_





> *Second Phase*
> 
> _Following 6 double tracking projects with a total distance of 1349 km are on the list to be on bidding.
> Construction for these lines will begin in 2017 and done in 2021._
> 
> 1. *Pak Nampho - Denchai (258 km)*
> 2. *Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (174 km)*
> 3. *Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan (90 km)*
> 4. *Thanon Jira - Ubon (309 km)*
> 5. *Chumporn - Surat Thani (167 km)*
> 6. *Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla (324 km)*


http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1445838101









http://bangsue-aseanhub.com/media.php


*SRT Trains Procurements Plan*
_06/11/2015_



> *50 GE Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons*
> 
> To be used for passenger transport
> 
> Will be up for bidding soon





> *250 Passenger Coach*
> 
> To be used for mid-distance travel





> *186 Diesel-Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU)*
> 
> Preparing for Cabinet approval
> 
> To replace Daewoo Diesel Railcar





> *20 Locomotives from CSR Qishuya with axle load of 20 tons + spare parts (All arrived)*
> 
> Used for freight transport for the north, northeastern and eastern lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/timeline?ref=page_internal





> *2 locomotives from CSR for TPI polene (All arrived)*
> 
> Used for freight transport for TPI polene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/timeline?ref=page_internal





> *115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set from CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles (Arriving in May 2016)*
> 
> To be used for long-distance travel
> 
> The carriages can handle a max speed of 120 km/h.
> 
> The first two batch of 26 Passenger Coach Set (13 each) will be delivered in May 2016
> 
> All to be delivered and used in October 2016 for the following lines:
> Bangkok - Chiang Mai
> Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani
> Bangkok - Nong Khai
> Bangkok - Hat Yai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เครดิตข้อมูลและรูปภาพจาก Facebook : Pichet Chamneam


----------



## Wisarut

Thanon Jira - ubon double tracking - 305 km - started at km 270+000 and EOL at km 575 + 056.199 with container yards at Ban Tako (for Buriram), Bu Ruesee (for Surin), Nong Waeng (for Sisaket), and Bung Wai (for Ubon)
160 kph max outside urban areas (minimum curve radius at 1600 meters) and 120 kph within urban areas (minimum curve radius at 900 meters) with steepest sloop at 10 in 1000 (12 in 1000 for special cases)
http://www.chira-ubonrailway.com/file/media3.pdf


























































305 km Thanon Jira - Ubon double tracking to cut down the travel time from 5 hours and 30 minutes to 3 hours and 15 minutes to be constructed in 2017 and done in 2021
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/TNSOC5811020010073
http://manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000122216





305 km Thanon Jira - Ubon double tracking video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iWs-0SM9g_U


----------



## Wisarut

the progress report on new rolling stocks
1. 20 Diesel electric locos at 1155 million Baht from CSR Qushuyan - 20 delivered but 12 have got the clearance to run Ladkrabang ICD - Laem Chabang cargo along with cargo to Nong Khai, Gas trains to Samran and Oil trains to Bueng Phra
2. refurbishing 56 Alsthom loco at 3360 million Baht - Junta asking to cancel - to be replaced with 30 new locos at 3360 million Baht
3. 115 aircon passenger carriages at 4981 million Baht - signed in October 2014 - to get the first delivery of 26 carriages (2 sets) in May 2016
4. 50 new Diesel electric loco of 16 ton axle load to replace GEK at 6562 million Baht - issuing TOR
5. 7 new Diesel electric loco of 15 ton axle load at 833 million Baht - review - may need to merge with 30 new locos at 3360 million Baht
6. New railway factory at Kaeng Khoi to replace Makkasan at 13000 million Baht - to be signed the contract in June 2016
7. 308 BCF at 770 million Baht - first 150 BCFs from Siam Bogie to be delivered in August 2016
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1446441333


----------



## Wisarut

even though Hat yai - Padang Besar electrified double tracking has not been started yet, the construction of Padang Besar 2 station is 90% done - almost done indeed ... 
Padang Besar 2 station is to allow those who live on Thai side of Padang Besar to board the train to Hatyai as an alternative route to the familiar red bus and van once the Hatyai - Padang Besar shuttle by Sprinter has become operated 
https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/posts/832500996867416
https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/photos/pcb.832500996867416/832500806867435/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/photos/pcb.832500996867416/832500893534093/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/photos/pcb.832500996867416/832500743534108/?type=3&theater


----------



## prophecus1

Wisarut, when is the Hat Yai - Padang Besar shuttle operational?


----------



## Wisarut

prophecus1 said:


> Wisarut, when is the Hat Yai - Padang Besar shuttle operational?


When SRt has assigned those diesel railcar driver along with BREL Sprinter or Daewoo sprinter DMU to Hatyai Loco Depot and trained those loco driver of Hatyai to know how to run DMU.


----------



## tonii

Wisarut said:


> When SRt has assigned those diesel railcar driver along with BREL Sprinter or Daewoo sprinter DMU to Hatyai Loco Depot and trained those loco driver of Hatyai to know how to run DMU.


I guess he want to know the date na krub


----------



## Wisarut

More details on Bangsue Central development plan is here
http://bangsue-aseanhub.com/vdo.php
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h9gO3CdYm0
http://bangsue-aseanhub.com/file/brochure.pdf
http://bangsue-aseanhub.com/file/Board.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Narathiwat Chamber of Commerce pressing the demands for reviving the cross border train service from Sugei Golok to Kelantan - at least to Pasir Mas junction which is 20 km away from Sugei Golok station as the way to support Narathiwat Special Economic Zone and as a measure to start 219 km Hatyai - Sugei Golok double tracking project to create more jobs for the local people to end any further need to cross the border to work in Kelantan or so as well as to allow the alternative route for cargo trains to go along KTMB eastern coast route. 
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/aec/399019


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the development plan for Bangkok terminus at Hua Lamphong after opening Bangsue Central


CNXWORLD said:


> Development plant for Bangkok terminus at Hua Lamphong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Development plant for Bangkok terminus at Hua Lamphong after opening Bangsue Central
> http://km.mrta.co.th/MRTA_KM/downlo...E6075B666_02_MRTA_Sustainable_Development.pdf


----------



## George W. Bush

Is this for real or as "ethereal" as the decade-old Makkasan railyard redevelopment dreams?


----------



## Codename B

Makkasan project will begin mid 2016 next year, the delay was due to extending the leasing period to 99 years, which is now settled and will be signed Jan-Feb 2016.

Another problem was relocating SRT railyard to Kaeng Khoi first, before the area can be used for development. This is also settled now.


----------



## Codename B

*Bangkok, Tokyo to sign MoU on joint railway deal*
17 Nov 2015 at 07:25
NEWSPAPER SECTION: NEWS	| WRITER: AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK

*Thailand and Japan will sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) next week on the joint double-track railway development.*

The MoU is part of three railway projects scheduled for discussion during a visit by Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak to Japan between Nov 25 and 28, permanent secretary for transport Chatchai Thipsunawi said yesterday.

The meeting with the Japanese delegation will push ahead the construction of a 547km rail route from Ban Phu Nam Ron at the border in the western province of Kanchanaburi to Sa Kaeo's Aranyaprathet district in the East, which is expected to start early next year.

A new railway will be built to link Kanchanaburi and the planned deep-sea port in Dawei of Myanmar.

Meanwhile, Thailand's existing one-metre gauge will be improved, for transportation from Kanchanaburi to Laem Chabang, the country's major sea port and industrial complex in Chon Buri, and Sa Kaeo, which borders Cambodia, according to the construction plan.

Thailand and Japan will also work on a joint investment plan in the railway operation.

Transport development and improvement of the tracks are key to realising the Kanchanaburi-Sa Kaeo route, said Mr Chatchai.

Mr Somkid, head of the government's economic team, also plans to talk to his Japanese counterpart on possible joint investments in two other railway projects.

They are the 715km Bangkok-Chiang Mai high-speed train and the 718km rail route from Mae Sot border district of Tak to Mukdahan, the border province opposite Laos. Japanese experts are studying both projects.

The study of the Tak-Mukdahan line, also known as the upper East-West corridor, has proceeded to a point where the experts are considering whether the tracks should be one metre or 1.435-metre gauge.

As for the Bangkok-Chiang Mai line, a site survey is being carried out and the project may be approved in June next year, Mr Chatchai said.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/767136/bangkok-tokyo-to-sign-mou-on-joint-railway-deal


----------



## Wisarut

After signing ceremony for the loan to finance Lao - China Railway in Beijing on 13 November 2015, Cabinet has approved the Thai China railway in the afternoon of 17 November 2015 with the control station at Chiang Rak Noy to get the foundation laying on 19 December 2015 and the construction will be started in May 2016 - there are 4 sections:

Section 1 Bangkok (Bangsue central) - Kaeng Khoi - 133 km 
Section 2 Kaeng Khoi - Map Ta Phut - 246.5 km - to be done later
Section 3 Kaeng Khoi - Khorat - 138.5 km - need massive tunnelings and via duct across Dong Phraya Yen and Lam Takhong reservoir 
Section 4 Khorat - Nong Khai - 355 km 

CREC (China Railway Group Limited) and CRCC (China Railway Construction Corporation Limited) will take responsibilities on Section 1 and Section 3

All in Engineering Procurement and Construction(EPC) with SPV company - with loan from China EXIM Bank (CEXIM) with the rate that everybody is happy with 
http://manager.co.th/Daily/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=958000012780
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2300694


----------



## Wisarut

public hearing on 22 km Airport link extension to Donmueang which include Bangsue central to Donmueang (14 km) and Phayathai to Bangsue central (8 km) on 24 Nov 2015 by Asia Engineering along with the extension from Rangsit to Thammasart rangsit (8.65 km) and Thammasart Rangsit to Ban Phachi (51 km) - Consultant wish to make a transfer station with red line commuter at Bang Khen and Lak Si but need to take Thai - China and Thai Japan railway into account but the 8 km section Phyathai to Bangsue Central can be proceeded first - need 22 billion Baht to be done along with airport city of 7-10 car formation for 2500 passengers per trip and airport express with max speed of 160 kph 

http://www.thansettakij.com/2015/11/18/18141
_________________


----------



## Wisarut

Mitsui (Japanese trading company - distributor of Mikado loco, Hitachi loco, Nippon Sharyou DMUs and carriages) showing strong interest in Thai - Japan railway from Ban Phu Namron all the way to Laem Chabang all the way to Aranyaprathet with electrified double tracking by going into 3 steps
1. inspect the way SRT has rehab the track to Aranyaprathet as well as the line to Nam Tok and Suphanburi along with Southern line and Mahachai line 
2. set up Thai - Japan railway Co. Ltd.
3. Massive double tracking and electrification 
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=660636


----------



## Wisarut

Mitsui (Japanese trading company - distributor of Mikado loco, Hitachi loco, Nippon Sharyou DMUs and carriages) showing strong interest in Thai - Japan railway from Ban Phu Namron all the way to Laem Chabang all the way to Aranyaprathet with electrified double tracking by going into 3 steps
1. inspect the way SRT has rehab the track to Aranyaprathet as well as the line to Nam Tok and Suphanburi along with Southern line and Mahachai line 
2. set up Thai - Japan railway Co. Ltd.
3. Massive double tracking and electrification 
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=660636

Results after E-Auction for Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao double tracking:
1. Contract 1 - Chord line and the line excepted Wiharn Daeng tunnel - STECON won at 9,825.81 Million Baht, below the mean price of 9,926,288,000 Baht by 100.47 million Baht

2. Contract 2 - Wiharn Daeng - Bu Yai including Phra Phutthachai tunnel - Right Tunnelling Co Ltd won at 407,049,596.00 Baht, below the mean price of 598,602,000 Baht by 191,552,404.00 Baht

Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking and Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn double tracking will be on bidding in December 2015 while the rest will have to be waited until 2016
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizchannel/viewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000128578

Public hearing on Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan double tracking with the distance of 90 km
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1194969033851299


----------



## atmapgnew

Any plans to 'link' properly the railway systems of Thailand & Myanmar (not just to Dawei port) - then all the 'mainland' of south-east asia railways will be finally linked (with the anticipated completion of Phnom Penh-Ho Chi Min link) eh ???


----------



## Wisarut

atmapgnew said:


> Any plans to 'link' properly the railway systems of Thailand & Myanmar (not just to Dawei port) - then all the 'mainland' of south-east asia railways will be finally linked (with the anticipated completion of Phnom Penh-Ho Chi Min link) eh ???


Not yet - let Myanmar do the job at Dawei - Phu Namron first before the revival of the Burmese section of Thai - Burma railway first - after that, SRT will have to find the way to deal with alternative routes across Kwae Yai to avoid the bridge as well as alternative route at Arrow Hill (Lum Sum) to avoid the trestle ... Other than that, Let Myanmar railway deals with the route from Dawei to Myike (mergui) as the way to justify the revival of the plan for rail link between Myike (mergui) to Prachuab Khirikhan - but border clearance along with Border dispute around Singkhon checkpoint must be cleared up first.


----------



## Wisarut

4 contractor giants (Italian Thai Development PCL [ITD], Sino-Thai construction PCL [STECON], Unique Engineering PCL [UNIQ], Ch. Karnchang - Chor Thawee [CK-CH]) qualified for 172 km Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking project with the mean price of 23,622,003,000 Baht - the final results will be declared on 8 December 2015 while TOR for Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn double tracking with the mean price of 17,000 Million Baht will be issued in December 2015 to be on bidding by the end of January 2016.

Sadly, Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking with the mean price of 20,000 Million Baht, Lopburi - Pak Nampho double tracking with the mean price of 25,000 Million Baht and Map Krabao - Thanon Jira Junction double tracking with the mean price of 29,800 Million Baht still pending for EIA even though EIA for Map Krabao - Thanon Jira Junction double tracking has passed the clearance by the EIA committee but it needs final approval from Environment Bureau ... with a hope that all 3 double tracking projects will be on bidding by the end of June 2016.

Specifications for 172 km Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking project 

1. the new 187 km track on the right (the eastern track in parallel with the existing tracks with the 6 meter space between the new tracks and the existing track - all at grade with the exception at 5.4 km elevated track at the area around Khon Kaen station which has to be built as the new elevated station. 84 new bridges have to be erected

2. Building the new station buildings for 18 railways stations and 7 stops + the new elevated station for Khon Kaen station.

3. Container Yard at Ban Kradone, Bua Yai Junction and Tha Phra 

4. the new drainage - pedestrian flyovers and fencing along the tracks 
5. the new overpass, Elevated Two Way U-Turn, Box Culvert and elevated tracks at the level crossings.
6. meter gauge track laying
7. new signal and telecom system along the track to replace the good old semaphores with traffic lights 
8. the demolition of the slums along the railway tracks + compensations as needed 

Note: the issue of slum dwellers along the along the railway tracks will have to get the coordination and cooperation from municipals along the railway tracks as well as National Housing Authority to set up both new home and jobs for slum dwellers.
http://www.kaohoon.com/online/conte...ณสมบัติชิงรถไฟทางคู่จิระขอนแก่นเสนอราคา8ธคนี้
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq05/2306944
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000130557


----------



## Wisarut

็Here is the 2nd MOU for 574 km Thai - Japan Lower East – West Corridor railways [Phu Namron - Kanchanaburi - BKK and BKK - Laem Chabang and BKK - Aranyaprathet] to be signed during the Japan visit by deputy PM Somkid and MoT Arkhom on 25-28 Nov 2015


this MOU is about the construction of the new rails as well as the development of the existing rails to get the medium term done in 2nd quarter of 2016 - there will a test of cargo traffic by the end of early 2016 which SRT will have to set up SPV company with Japanese partners to construct the new 30 km track from Ban Khao Stop to Phu Namron checkpoint and the new 6 km track from Aranyaprathet to the Border Bridge across Phrom Hode canal at Klong Luek commune, Aranyraprathet district of Sa kaew .. at the time being, the existing track will have to be rehabilitated or strengthened to allow heavy cargo train before building the new tracks for the missing links and the final bypass routes to avoid city center areas for cargo trains. Once traffics for both cargo train and passenger trains have been built up, massive double tracking and electrification will be applied. 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1448363441
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2306326


----------



## Wisarut

the results from the public hearing on 22 km Airport link extension to Donmueang which include Bangsue central to Donmueang (14 km) has shown that
1. ONLY Donmueang station of Airport Link will be built due to the issue about Thai - China Railway and Thai - Japanese railway which have to be settled by building the separated tracks while Bang Central will reserve a few necessary platform for Airport Link (both Express line and City Line 
2. Red line commuter will function as a feeder from Donmueang station to Bangsue Central at the time being so the passengers can take a ride from the stations between Donmueang station and Bangsue Central before taking a ride to Airport Link
3. Construction will start in 2017 with a hope to open the service in 2022
4. Ticket rate will be 13 + 2 x No. of travelling distance in km.
5. For those who take Airport city line between Donmueang to Suvannabhum, the ticket will be 80 Baht
6. For those who take Airport Express between Donmueang to Suvannabhum, the ticket will be 100 Baht 
7. the targeted amount of passengers will be 222300 passengers a day in 2022 and 355000 passengers a day in 2052
8. For the case of Airport City Line, the travel time from Suvannabhum International Airport to Donmueang International Airport is 41 minutes while the travel time from Suvannabhum International Airport to Bangsue Central is 32 minutes - However, Airport City Line service generally terminates at Bangsue Central - will run to Donmueang International Airport during the Morning and Evening Rush Hour ONLY
9. For the case of Airport Express, it will run from Suvannabhum International Airport to Donmueang International Airport in 33 Minutes 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....308821225800778.95307.100000187083196&type=3
http://www.dailynews.co.th/bangkok/363069

Need to install 42 benches at 4 stations of airport link 
(22 benches for Makkasan station, 6 benches for Ram Khamhaeng station, 8 benches for Hua Mark station and 6 benches for Lad Krabang station) to deal with rising demands - reaching 75,351 passengers on 13 Nov 2015
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/541927


----------



## Wisarut

Hope to open the 44.5 km electrified double tracking from Hatyai to Padang Besar with a price tag of 12,169 million Baht by the end of 2021 according to the plan with 6 pairs of passenger trains and 4 pairs of cargo trains in year 2021 and 16 pairs of passenger trains and 7 pairs of cargo trains in year 2051 - 3.5 million Passengers a year + 1.5 million tons of cargo a year - take 26 minutes from Hatyai to Padang Besar though - due the way to deal with 33 level crossings along the routes - going to use 25 KVC electric power for electric traction 

Just need land exappropriation around 22 Rai (9 acres) at km 967 at Thung Moh commune, Sadao district of Songkla for curve correcting 
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/photos/pcb.1007202719337670/1007202702671005/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/photos/pcb.1007202719337670/1007202666004342/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/photos/pcb.1007202719337670/1007202636004345/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/photos/pcb.1007202719337670/1007202552671020/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/photos/pcb.1007202719337670/1007202572671018/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/photos/pcb.1007202719337670/1007202596004349/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/photos/pcb.1007202719337670/1007202636004345/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Gimyongdotcom/posts/1007202719337670
http://manager.co.th/South/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9580000131097
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_tvyt-4S1Q


----------



## Wisarut

50 Complete Units Diesel Electric Locomotives (AC – AC) for Metre Gauge Track as per SRT Specification No.SD – 29/2555 Revision 7 and Appendix 1 Drawings & Appendix 2 Air Conditioning & Appendix 3 Technical Description of Supplies for Locomotive Simulator & Appendix 4 Customer Satisfaction Statement Form and Tender Schedule, Appendix 5 Spare parts, consumables and special tools List with the mean price of 6,151,000,000.00 Baht to replace the good old GEK locos
http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/Declaration.asp?NumDC=26605


----------



## Wisarut

For the issue of reviving 29 km Hatyai - Songkla line, the new Songkla railway terminus is at km 958 + 100 whcih will be an elevated station - just before reaching the old Songkla railway terminus at km 958 + 293 which has become museum. 

There will be Khao Roob Chang station at km 953+900 not far from Rajaphat University and Thaksin University - There will be 7 station along 29 km route and there will be a chord line to connect with the Southern line following the old chord line which has been removed since 1922.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625655&page=7
https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/915297341885592
http://biochem.flas.kps.ku.ac.th/rft/huapomnok27nov58.pdf


----------



## Codename B

The status now for SRT Trains Procurement plan.

The procurement for 50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons had been announced and will be up for bidding in March 14, 2016

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Passenger Transport*

*50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons* _*(Bidding in March 14, 2016)*_
- For regular passenger transport

*115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set from CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles (Arriving in May 2016)*
- For long-distance travel
- The carriages can handle a max speed of 120 km/h. 
- The first two batch of 26 Passenger Coach Set (13 each) will be delivered in May 2016
- All to be delivered and used in October 2016 for the following lines: Bangkok - Chiang Mai, Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani, Bangkok - Nong Khai and Bangkok - Hat Yai


เครดิตข้อมูลและรูปภาพจาก Facebook : Pichet Chamneam

*250 Passenger Coach* _(To be announced)_
- For mid-distance travel

*186 Diesel-Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU)* _(To be announced)_
- To replace Daewoo rail car


*Freight Transport*

*20 Locomotives from CSR Qishuya with axle load of 20 tons + spare parts (All arrived)*









https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/timeline?ref=page_internal

*2 locomotives from CSR for TPI polene (All arrived)*
- Used for freight transport for TPI polene









https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## Wisarut

Need private sector to run 574 km Thai - Japan railway from Phu Namron all the way to Laem Chabang and Aranyaprathet - Thai government 49% - Japanese government 49% - Mitsui 1% and Thai partner 1%

Hope to conclude the Bank loan with China to finance Thai - China railway project in early 2016
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/676600

Next on the line is Mae Sod - Phetchabun - Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with the distance of 910 km - after taking Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom into account 
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2311313
http://www.naewna.com/business/190994


----------



## Codename B

Correction in the news: The Thai-Chinese rail operation speed will be 200 km/h and not 180km/h and will be able to handle 300 km/h in the future. 

The double tracking meter gauge railway speed will be 120-160 km/h (Depending on the curve and section).

----------------------------------------------------

*Thai cabinet approves $US 50bn transport plan*
Written by David Briginshaw

*THE Thai cabinet approved on December 1 a Baht 1.8 trillion ($US 50.3bn) investment plan comprising 20 transport projects drawn up by the Ministry of Transport and designed to kick-start the country's economy.*

The programme includes road, rail, airport and port schemes, and the transport minister Mr Arkhom Termpittayapaisith says the first six projects worth Baht 186bn will be ready to go out to tender before the end of the first quarter of 2016, while tenders will be invited for the remaining 14 by 2017.

There are two rail projects in the first wave: a double-track standard-gauge line from Khon Kaen to Nakhon Ratchasima, which will form the first section of a new 873km line from Nong Khai near the border with Laos to Rayong on the Gulf of Thailand with a branch from Kaeng Khoi to Bangkok. The government will sign an MoU with China on December 19 to build the 180km/h railway at an estimated cost of Baht 400bn. The other railway project entails the construction of a freight depot at Laem Chabang.

The second wave of projects includes a number of track-doubling schemes: Nakhon Ratchasima – Map Kabao (132km), Nakhon Pathom – Hua Hin (165km), Lop Buri – Pak Nampho (118km), and Prachuap Khiri Khan – Chumphon (167km).

The second wave also includes five rapid transit projects in Bangkok: the Orange Line heavy metro from Thailand Cultural Centre east to Min Buri, the Pink Line monorail from Min Buri west to Kae Rai, the Yellow Line monorail from Lat Phrao to Samrong, the State Railway of Thailand Red Line from Bang Sue south via Hua Mak to Hua Lamphong main line station, and the Purple Line metro from Tao Pun to Ratburana.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...es-dolus-50bn-transport-plan.html?channel=540


----------



## George W. Bush

^^
This is good news. 
It will take a bit more time than I thought for work on Bangkok's new rapid transit lines to start. And seems like the Airport Link extension is out of the game in the foreseeable future. But ok, that would have been the least useful project anyway (the Red Line is enough to connect the airports).


----------



## tonii

George W. Bush said:


> ^^
> This is good news.
> It will take a bit more time than I thought for work on Bangkok's new rapid transit lines to start. And seems like the Airport Link extension is out of the game in the foreseeable future. But ok, that would have been the least useful project anyway (the Red Line is enough to connect the airports).


Not sure what do u mean by out of the game? ARL extension is still progress according to the plan.


----------



## Wisarut

George W. Bush said:


> ^^
> This is good news.
> It will take a bit more time than I thought for work on Bangkok's new rapid transit lines to start. And seems like the Airport Link extension is out of the game in the foreseeable future. But ok, that would have been the least useful project anyway (the Red Line is enough to connect the airports).


Well, Airport Link extension to Donmueang will go as planned except 
1. no station between Bangsue Central and Donmueang 
2. Airport City Line will be allowed to run all the way to Donmueang ONLY during morning rush hour or evening rush hour (80 Baht per trip from Suvannabhum to Donmueang with all stops)... the rest of the day will be covered by Airport Express (100 Baht - Suvannabhum - Makkasan Central - Bangsue Central - Donmueang)


----------



## George W. Bush

tonii said:


> Not sure what do u mean by out of the game? ARL extension is still progress according to the plan.





Wisarut said:


> Well, Airport Link extension to Donmueang will go as planned except


I didn't see it being mentioned above. Or can SRT do it all on its own next year?


----------



## Codename B

George W. Bush said:


> I didn't see it being mentioned above. Or can SRT do it all on its own next year?


Those are lines that are included as "Urgent phase" for 2016 to fast track them. Several lines are not included in that list, but are doing their own thing, they are: ARL extension, grey line monorail, gold line light rail, dark red line extension and orange line extension.

SRT had also recently held a public hearing for the ARL extension.



> Brochure from the public hearings of Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link extension (Don Mueang Airport - Bang Sue section)
> 
> This line will be presented to the cabinet for approval early next year, and bidding will begin mid 2016.
> 
> _Dark red: Existing Airport Rail Link line
> Purple: Airport Rail Link extension (Don Mueang - Bang Sue section)
> Red: SRT Dark Red line
> Blue: High Speed Rail line_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Showing where the Airport Rail link tracks will be located in Bang Sue Central Station and Don Mueang Station_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: _Khun Phumin Sutthiyam_


----------



## Codename B

20 infrastructure projects under the Action Plan for 2016 (Urgent Phase)









http://www.otp.go.th/index.php/pr-news/6241.html?task=view


----------



## George W. Bush

Codename B said:


> Those are lines that are included as "Urgent phase" for 2016 to fast track them. Several lines are not included in that list, but are doing their own thing, they are: ARL extension, grey line monorail, gold line light rail, dark red line extension and orange line extension.
> 
> SRT had also recently held a public hearing for the ARL extension.


Yes ok, they can go on preparing the Airport Link project (the same like the other rapid transit projects mentioned in the budget have been in “preparation phase” for many years now, the actual implementation having been delayed again and again – now we know there is a financial commitment so implementation can start in 2017 or maybe 2018). My guess would be, given the huge size of this infrastructure budget, that this would be the money available to do “real things” besides paperwork for at least the next 5 years. I’m not saying that the Airport Link project has been scrapped, only that there will probably be no construction in the “foreseeable future”, i.e. maybe 2020 or later (just guessing, of course). Nonetheless I would be more than happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Wisarut

CodeNameB said:


>


OTP has merged the following new projects to form Upper East - West Corridor (Mae Sod - Tak - Nakhon Sawan- - Phetechabun - Ban Phai - Mukdahan) even though it has effectively increased the distance from 770 km to 910 km to meet the domestic demand 
1. Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom 
2. Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Maesod and Lam Narai - Phetchabun 

This has effectively caused the need to construction of Ban Phai to Chaturat via Chaiyaphum along with the new line from Watabaek to Nakhon Sawan via Phetchabun
double tracking from Watabaek to Chaturat

http://www.otp.go.th/index.php/pr-news/6241.html?task=view 
http://www.otp.go.th/images/stories/PDF/2558/12_December/actionplan59TH.pdf


----------



## Codename B

George W. Bush said:


> Yes ok, they can go on preparing the Airport Link project (the same like the other rapid transit projects mentioned in the budget have been in “preparation phase” for many years now, the actual implementation having been delayed again and again – now we know there is a financial commitment so implementation can start in 2017 or maybe 2018). My guess would be, given the huge size of this infrastructure budget, that this would be the money available to do “real things” besides paperwork for at least the next 5 years. I’m not saying that the Airport Link project has been scrapped, only that there will probably be no construction in the “foreseeable future”, i.e. maybe 2020 or later (just guessing, of course). Nonetheless I would be more than happy to be proven wrong.


Preparation phase means conducting at least 3 public hearings, designing and getting EIA approval, which usually takes 1-2 years. Then the lines have to be approved by the Transport Ministry and then given to the Cabinet for approval, which takes 6 month to 1 year. 

The lines that are included in the Action Plan (urgent phase) will get their EIA approval time shorten to 6-8 months and Cabinet approval and such will also be fast tracked. 

Actually ARL extension is in the urgent phase, since the section Phaya Thai to Bang Sue is confirmed to be built at the same time as the Red line that is in the urgent phase, since they use the same structure. While the ARL section Bang Sue to Don Mueang Airport needs to revise the design, since the track will now be shared with the Thai-Chinese and Thai-Japanese HSR.

The news for the simultaneous construction with the red line (missing link) is here: 


> “ตามแผน ทางกระทรวงคมนาคมพยายามเร่งให้ช่วงพญาไท-บางซื่อ สามารถเข้าพื้นที่ดำเนินการก่อสร้างพร้อมกับโครงการรถไฟสายสีแดง ช่วงมิสซิ่งลิงก์ เมื่อแล้วเสร็จจะทำให้วงจรการเดินทางครอบคลุมรัศมีได้มากขึ้น โดยมีสถานีบางซื่อเป็นฮับของการเดินทาง”
> 
> http://www.thansettakij.com/2015/09/05/9677
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065047&page=15


----------



## George W. Bush

Codename B said:


> Actually ARL extension is in the urgent phase, since the section Phaya Thai to Bang Sue is confirmed to be built at the same time as the Red line that is in the urgent phase, since they use the same structure. While the ARL section Bang Sue to Don Mueang Airport needs to revise the design, since the track will now be shared with the Thai-Chinese and Thai-Japanese HSR.


Yeah, but without financial commitment this is still nothing more than talk. Last time I read about the ARL extension end of October a budget approval was expected by December. Now we got the budget and the ARL extension doesn't figure in it - I suppose the enumeration of projects is not open-ended. If the ARL extension isn't mentioned then the first thing one would think is that it has lower priority than the projects listed and that it won't be implemented before the listed projects. Which seems understandable to me, as all other rapid transit lines are likely to benefit more people than the rather special-purpose ARL extension (the Red Line will close the connection gap between the airports anyway).


----------



## tonii

ARL always get excluded from the news and I don't know why, despise having a good progression according to the plan.

Anyway, it seems to be that the extension project is now split into 2 phases. The first phase which stretch from Makkansan to Bangsue will be done first. As it need to share the infrastructure with red line missing link (Bangsue - Hualumpong - Ram). And since red line missing link is part of the urgent plan , it's unavoidable that phase1 will have to happen at the same time.

BTW Bangsue - Donmueang is different story , and you might be right. As it might take longer to before construction can start due to several reasons

* The track/station need redesign to support sharing with Chinese HSR. This is the main bottleneck which could drag the timeline further, as there is still no concrete plan on Chinese HSR part regarding to the link between China rak noi - Bangsue.

* Redline train will make the completion of that extension a lot less urgent. As people can use it to commute from both direction to Don mueang airport. Surely it's a bit inconvinient where you have to change at Bangsue station coming from Suvannabhumi, but at least it's already linked once the station is opened.

Anyway, there is still a chance, if Chinese HSR is finalized and this phase can just piggy back without having to wait for normal process/approval cycle, then we might see it a bit earlier.


----------



## Wisarut

tonii said:


> ARL always get excluded from the news and I don't know why, despise having a good progression according to the plan.
> 
> Anyway, it seems to be that the extension project is now split into 2 phases. The first phase which stretch from Makkansan to Bangsue will be done first. As it need to share the infrastructure with red line missing link (Bangsue - Hualumpong - Ram). And since red line missing link is part of the urgent plan , it's unavoidable that phase1 will have to happen at the same time.
> 
> BTW Bangsue - Donmueang is different story , and you might be right. As it might take longer to before construction can start due to several reasons
> 
> * The track/station need redesign to support sharing with Chinese HSR. This is the main bottleneck which could drag the timeline further, as there is still no concrete plan on Chinese HSR part regarding to the link between China rak noi - Bangsue.
> 
> * Redline train will make the completion of that extension a lot less urgent. As people can use it to commute from both direction to Don mueang airport. Surely it's a bit inconvinient where you have to change at Bangsue station coming from Suvannabhumi, but at least it's already linked once the station is opened.
> 
> Anyway, there is still a chance, if Chinese HSR is finalized and this phase can just piggy back without having to wait for normal process/approval cycle, then we might see it a bit earlier.


the thing that makes Thai-Chinese HSR not finalized yet is due to the dispute on the issue annual interests on Loan from Chinese EXIM Bak.

Chinese government insisting Thailand to accept 2.5% per annum rate using Chinese way to calculate interest rates. However, Bank of Thailand and Ministry of Finance insist that the loan interest can be cut down to 2% per year or less if People Bank of China is willing to accept the way Bank of Thailand and Ministry of Finance have calculated the interest rates for Thai - Chinese railway. This is very critical issue as there is a cost overrun that make the budget for Thai - Chinese railway balloon up from 400 billion Baht to 560 billion Baht due to the additional stations as well as *the political animosity of Thai-Chinese railway vs Thai - Japanese railways on the shared 82 km section from Bangsue Central to Ban Phachi Junction* ... Japanese government never allows Chinese government to build the traffic control station at Bangsue Central which finance by JICA loan. 

http://www.matichon.co.th/news_detail.php?newsid=1449199886


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Hatyai - Padang besar is quite popular 90% occupation - need more pairs of hayai - Padang besar
> https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/posts/855538987896950


Now, SRT getting serious to add 2 more pairs to hatyai - padang Besar to meet popular demands - 4 pairs a day in early 2016 but need to make a settlement and compromise with KTMB so those in Hatyai will be able to catch the first EMU service departs from Padang besar
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13764127.37374.100003657272307&type=3&theater


----------



## SgWay

^^Is it possible to provide an hourly/2-hourly service along the Padang Besar-Hatyai single track?


----------



## Wisarut

SgWay said:


> ^^Is it possible to provide an hourly/2-hourly service along the Padang Besar-Hatyai single track?


According to the existing track capacity on Hatyai - Padang Besar route, 

Hatyai - Padang Besar route - measure at Hatyai - Klong Ngae section (24 km) 
Maximum 35 trains a day (24 hours) 
Special express 2 trains
regular cargo 4 trains
cargo on demand 6 trains 
used 12 
left: 23

After 4 trains of Hatyai Padang Besar shuttle have been added, the leftover track capacity is now 19 ... and there will be at least 4 more trains of Hatyai Padang Besar shuttle - the track capacity will be 15 trains left ... 

For 2 hourly train from 5 AM to 5 PM, it means 6 pairs of train - 12 trains, this one is possible - any more trains means better wait until electrified double tracking.

http://portal.rotfaithai.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1570


----------



## Codename B

*Railway x-ray container inspection system*



atom said:


> *Asean's 1st rail-freight x-ray terminal opens in Chon Buri*
> _31 Dec 2015 at 15:08
> WRITER: ONLINE REPORTERS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chon Buri_
> 
> The new rail freight X-ray terminal of the Customs Department at the Laem Chabang port in Si Racha district of Chon Buri province. The opening ceremony was witnessed by chiefs of the department, the State Railway of Thailand, the Laem Chabang port and Si Racha district on Wednesday.
> 
> The terminal is intended to speed customs clearance boost efforts to screen for smuggled and undesired cargo, said Customs director-general Kulit Sombatsiri. "The scanning system is modern, efficient and internationally recognised. The World Customs Organization recommended customs agencies worldwide use it," he said.
> 
> Please credit and share this article with others using this link:http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/812552/?. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Post Publishing PCL. All rights reserved.







































http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1451449495
https://th-th.facebook.com/Trainlism
​


----------



## Bhuwarin_F

We suggest whole had synchonous with local transportation in lines of logistics co-ordinate with whole junction places between
Road and Railway Regardless to mapping communication whole onshore and offshore participatedly with any logistic - sites . This is supports the Asian communities so have done for foriegns with rises the new orientation Asian Societies .Hopefully, this effort will have been probably arrangement in this Asian developement. Thank you for acception this comment.


----------



## Wisarut

even without 42 km missing link (36 km from Ban Kao to Phu Namron checkpoint and 6 km from Aranyaprathet to Klong Luek), the experiment with Thai-Japan cargo trains loaded with sugar and rice flour in 12 feet container boxes will be started on Nong Pladuk Junction - Laem Chabang deep sea port on 27 Jan 2016
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000000641


----------



## Wisarut

More details about the serious dilemma for Thai – China railway vs Thai – Japan railway since the future High speed train since both Thai – China and Thai – Japan are gobbing the space to the point it is not possible to construct Airport Link all the way to Donmueang as both belligerent parties will never want to do track sharing on 81.8 km from Bangsue Central to Ban Phachi Junction using European signal system as the central standard of signal. This has given a big headache for MoT to deal with.

Japanese government and Japanese private sectors have made a clear point that section from Bangsue Central to Ban Phachi must use signals from Shinkansen system as the way to force Chinese firms and European firm to import Shinkansen system to be attached to their electric locomotives and EMUs.

Thai – China railway vs Thai – Japan railway struggle is the ultimate goal of Japanese and Chinese government so they can take a firm root in Thailand and there are 2 Junctions which are the crux - Ban Phachi and Chachoengsao. Initially, MOT wants to use ETCS to prevent monopoly but Japanese want to use their own system.

Another crux is the width of railway land strips - For the 81.8 km Bangsue - Ban Phachi section, the land strip is 60-80 meter wide - could fill up with 8 tracks at the maximum but both Chinese and Japanese government pressing the demands to reach the point that 10 tracks are in need as both refuse to do the track sharing scheme. There are 2 choices to deal with the limited space on the 81.8 km Bangsue - Ban Phachi section including:
1. Cancelling Bangsue - Donmueang extension of Airport link - need to change the trains with red line commuter at Bangsue central
2. track sharing with Thai - China railway 

For the southern line from Bangsue to Nong Pladuk, there are 80 meter wide land strip - could add 4 tracks as part of railway land has been gobbled by expressway ... However, the demands are 6 tracks for 3 projects - need a solution for Thai Japan railway with the land exappropriation 

For the eastern line to Map Taphut, there are 50 meter land strip for 4 tracks but there are demands for 10 tracks for 5 projects
Solution for this project is to do the land exapropriation for Thai - Japan railway while Thai - China railway, High Speed train and extension of Airport Link to connect with U-Tapao airport will have track sharing while cancelling the existing double tracks

For the solution of the 81.8 km Bangsue - Ban Phachi section and Eastern railway, Thai government is going to negotiate with Chinese government to allow Airport Link to share the tracks and Airport link is going to pay the fee in the ticket as so many parties would never allow the cancelling of Airport Link extension to Donmueang and U-Tapao at all.

Even though Big Jin want to starting point for Thai - China railway at Chiang Rak noy near Pratoo Nam Phra In (the signal station) to allow Thai - Japan railway to Chiang Mai to be constructed, Deputy Minister Omsin said he will do the best to make a starting point for both Thai - China railway and Thai- Japan railway to be at Bangsue Central to maximize the benefit of people. 

For the issue of constrained land strip, MoT now asking SRT for the best solution in details to be done in March 2016. 

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1452491558

the serious dilemma for Thai – China vs Thai – Japan railway since the future High speed train since both Thai – China and Thai – Japan are gobbing the space to the point it is not possible to construct Airport Link all the way to Donmueang as both belligerent parties will never want to do track sharing – The only way to realize Airport link extension with through service to Donmueang is to share the track with Thai – China railway as the separated service of Donmueang – Bangsue by red line commuter and Airport link extension fron Bangsue Central to Suvannabhum …
Note: if SRTET decided to purchase CNR Changchun EMU for Airport link both expressway and Airport city line, the scheme of track sharing on Thai – China railway is possible

Similar dilemma also happened to Eastern railway to pataya and map taphut
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1452182796
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000001729
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/408711


----------



## tjrgx

Wisarut said:


> Japanese government and Japanese private sectors have made a clear point that section from Bangsue Central to Ban Phachi must use signals from Shinkansen system as the way to force Chinese firms and European firm to import Shinkansen system to be attached to their electric locomotives and EMUs.
> 
> Thai – China railway vs Thai – Japan railway struggle is the ultimate goal of Japanese and Chinese government so they can take a firm root in Thailand and there are 2 Junctions which are the crux - Ban Phachi and Chachoengsao. Initially, MOT wants to use ETCS to prevent monopoly but Japanese want to use their own system.
> 
> Another crux is the width of railway land strips - For the 81.8 km Bangsue - Ban Phachi section, the land strip is 60-80 meter wide - could fill up with 8 tracks at the maximum but both Chinese and Japanese government pressing the demands to reach the point that 10 tracks are in need as both refuse to do the track sharing scheme. There are 2 choices to deal with the limited space on the 81.8 km Bangsue - Ban Phachi section including:
> 1. Cancelling Bangsue - Donmueang extension of Airport link - need to change the trains with red line commuter at Bangsue central
> 2. track sharing with Thai - China railway


No parties should have monopoly over the railway. Tracking sharing is critical and they will also need more options of vendors in the future. I happen to believe signaling system with international UIC standard, which is largely European. They should ask for signaling system compatible with UIC standard, and that is what Taiwan HSR has done


----------



## Wisarut

Cabinet approval for the construction of Airport link extension from Phayathai to Bangsue central along with the construction of red line commuter from 
Bangsue Central to Hua Mark and from Bangsue to Hua Lamphong in Feb 2016 - while Airport Link will run as Joint venture with Private section - the final divorce from SRT
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=671741 

MoT is going to let SRT running red line commuter as SRTET now making a final divorce from SRT - to get the new sets of rolling stocks of EMUs
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/682542

Finally, Chinese agree with Thai government to cut down the loan interest to 2% per year
However, the issue on Airport link track sharing scheme remain - either sharing track with Thai - Japan railway or Thai - Chian Chinese will be the one who allow Airport Link extension to Donmuang via track sharing scheme. 

Note: Yah, What a Quixotic approach MoT is doing! MoT and OTP have UNDERESTIMATED the animosity of China vs Japan. So, they have to negotiate with either chinese or Japanese to allow the extension from Bangsue central to Donmueang to go through due to the space constrain 
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=671707
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000004754 

MoT going to solve the issue of the ones who are going to run red line commuter by letting SRT run the system since it will take another 9 months to get private sectors to run the red line commuter 
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/682542 


Public hearing for Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla double tracking - with partially elevated stations and tracks on Hatyai - Songkla line due to the space constrain - all to be done in 5 years 
http://talung.gimyong.com/index.php/topic,420405.0.html
http://manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000004654

Finally Thai - Japan railway (Cargo section) starting to take shape with 12 feet cargo boxes from Japan to encourage more SME to use cargo services - 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1046467582082693&id=1037987836264001

More details on Surat Thani - Hatyai double tracking
https://www.facebook.com/marut28/posts/10207352838591982 

More details on Hatyai - Songkla double tracking
https://www.facebook.com/marut28/posts/10207352831471804


----------



## Wisarut

Now, Chinese Embassy going to explain those Thai nettizens as well as Thai Journalists who claimed that Thai - China railway is very expensive due to the cost overrun from 400 billion Baht to 560 billion Baht along with the issue of interest rates for Chinese loan in US Dollar denomination which has been finally cut down to 2% 
http://prachatai.org/journal/2016/01/63497

SRT is going to run Red line commuter for 5 years - if it does not work, the private concession will be handled as SRTET will be dissolved to make the way for JV to run Airport link
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/563029
http://www.khaosod.co.th/view_newsonline.php?newsid=1452782391 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1452838369 

Let's Superboard decide who is going to run red line commuter - as now it is 54.61% done to be opened in 2018 along with the track sharing issue to allow the through service between Thai China railway vs Thai Japan railways
http://m.posttoday.com/biz/gov/410310 

Tough job to make more money for Railway line to pay 100 billion Baht of debts
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1452666136


----------



## Wisarut

Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla double tracking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diFr7eik8F8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T4zvB9iXSg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVvHcsU-qvE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZcfKHxJXcM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_pcleRztg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn-eC9jIU8E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUpNPNxA8_w

the design of Songkla terminus without ruining the restored the historical Songkla railway terminus
https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNe...41828.887847737963886/939602169455109/?type=3

the design of Klong Hae station, Ban Koh Mee station, Nam noy station and Khao Roob Chang station on Hatyai - Sonbgkla line 
https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNe...7847737963886/939602159455110/?type=3&theater

the desing of station at grade on Hatyai - Songhkla line - Nam Noy and Ban Koh Mee
https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNe...7847737963886/939602132788446/?type=3&theater

station desing along Surat Thani - Hatyai double tracking 
https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/939602309455095
https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/939601856121807

According to the latest news - Hatyai city Monorail has been shorten to 12.54 km with 20 Baht flat rate ticket rate with the list of the following station

- Klong Wah station
- Hatyai Bus terminal 1 station
- Klong Rian station
- Prince Mahidol Songkla University
- Kho Hong station before turning left to Phetkasem road at Koh Hong intersection to
- Rat Yindee station
- hatyai Witthaya station
- Fountain Circle station
- Kimyong market station
- Hatyai railway station
- Hatyai nai station 
- Talad Kaset van station 
http://news.gimyong.com/article/257


----------



## Codename B

Bidding for *50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons* will now begin in March 14. 

These locomotives will be used for passenger service and replace the old locomotives. 

_Note: the locomotive on the picture is just a placeholder image of CNR Dalian locomotive._









https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/...256146519024/1084240668287231/?type=3&theater


----------



## nanth_abc

Anyone could suggest me textbooks about railway or tramway in Thailand or its neighboring countries. Thank you.


----------



## Dave B

> Anyone could suggest me textbooks about railway or tramway in Thailand or its neighboring countries. Thank you


=====================

Rails of the Kingdom The History of Thai Railways
Ichiro Kalizaki • 2012 • White Lotus Press • Bangkok, Thailand

The Locomotives of Thailand
R. Ramaer • 1984 • Schmidts Boktryckeri, AB • Helsingborg, Sweden

The Railway Atlas of Thailand, Laos and Cambodia
B. R. Whyte • 2010 • White Lotus Press • Bangkok, Thailand

The Railways of Thailand 
R. Ramaer • 1994 • White Lotus Press • Bangkok, Thailand

The Railways of Thailand (Second Edition)
R. Ramaer • 2009 • White Lotus Press • Bangkok, Thailand

Dave B.
Thai Railway Guide


----------



## tjrgx

*Thailand Plans New Train Lines Where ‘Death Railway’ Stood*

http://www.wsj.com/articles/thailand-plans-new-train-lines-where-death-railway-stood-1453431093

HELLFIRE PASS, Thailand—Seventy years after the end of World War II, plans are again being laid to build a railway through the thick jungle separating Thailand from what was then Burma.

More than 100,000 laborers and Allied prisoners of war died building the original line from Bangkok to Yangon to supply Japan’s imperial army. It became known as the Death Railway. Descendants of those who died still make their way to visit the graves of prisoners who succumbed to starvation, beatings and disease at sites such as Hellfire Pass near the border with modern-day Myanmar. Only remnants of the line exist after it fell into disuse after the war.

This time, Thailand is trying to entice China and Japan to compete to build a railroad on a different route to Myanmar’s coast, in one of the most vivid examples yet of how Asia’s mania for railroads could open up the continent, much as trains transformed the economy and landscape of North America in the 19th century.

“It would save a lot of time in moving goods across Southeast Asia,” Thailand’s economic planning chief, Somkid Jatusripitak, said from his office in Bangkok.

For emphasis, he sketched out a line linking Myanmar’s deep-sea port project at Dawei on the Indian Ocean all the way across Thailand and Cambodia to the industrial hub of Da Nang, on Vietnam’s coast on the South China Sea—a distance of some 750 miles.

“We can build up industry all around our country instead of just around Bangkok,” he said.

This might seem at first glance to be a case of fanciful, back-of-the-envelope economics. But north of here, companies such as HP and Foxconn have for several years shipped laptops and smartphones from factories in China across Kazakhstan and Central Asia to Europe on recently upgraded railways, replicating old Silk Road trade routes that connected China to Europe before the Middle Kingdom turned inward and colonial powers like Britain focused trade on its eastern seaboard.

Now the idea is taking off in Southeast Asia and South Asia. China and Japan are vying to build a new network of train lines from Laos and Thailand all the way down to Malaysia and Singapore.

Some academics say that extending China’s railways deep into Southeast Asia would support Beijing’s diplomatic and economic ties to the bulk of peninsula, offsetting some of the animosity it faces in Vietnam and the Philippines over competing territorial claims in the South China Sea.










“The world is likely to see a new but somewhat different surge of Chinese influence in the region,” said Yun Sun, a senior associate with the Stimson Center think tank.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang recently offered the countries of Southeast Asia $10 billion in infrastructure financing, after spending billions on its own rail network in recent years.

Japan also senses the commercial opportunities in Asia’s rail boom. Senior Japanese diplomats say their government is smarting over China’s coup in securing a long-discussed high-speed train line in Indonesia, over a rival bid from Japan in September.

The two countries are now competing for a contract to build a proposed high-speed rail link between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore that would cut ground travel time between the two cities to 90 minutes, from four hours at present.

Cai Zemin, head of the Malaysian unit of China Railways, recently told a press briefing that the company would do whatever it takes to secure the contract. Japan’s government, meanwhile, has said it would provide as much support as it can to help Japanese companies bag the deal. Industry experts say Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s personal intervention recently helped Japanese companies land a $15 billion train project in India, running from Mumbai to Ahmedabad, the capital of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s home state of Gujarat.










Thailand is shaping up as another battleground. Mr. Somkid, who was recently appointed by Thailand’s ruling military junta to coax some life into its flagging economy, said a network of new railways would be a potential turning point for the country.

Its generals are negotiating a deal with China to build a new $14 billion north-south train line linking Bangkok’s industrial sprawl to Thailand’s northern border with Laos, where work already has begun on a railroad stretching northward to Kunming in southern China.

The proposed west-to-east railroad for the peninsula—cutting across Thailand from Dawei in Myanmar to Vietnam’s Pacific coast—is at the early planning stage, and Mr. Somkid said he would like to draw both Japan and China into the equation.

There are some early flutterings of interest; Tokyo last month agreed to invest in the Dawei port and industrial project, along with Myanmar and Thailand. Before that decision, Japan said a detailed development plan for the project needed to be settled before considering plans for a train link.

Local businesses say they are looking forward to the outcome. Teerachai Chutimant, president of the chamber of commerce in Kanchanaburi, the Thai province bordering Myanmar, says a new train link would help farmers and manufacturers ship their products faster and diversify an economy that largely revolves around hosting visitors to the Death Railway.

“Things are really going to change if the train comes,” he said.

—Wilawan Watcharasakwet in Bangkok and Mitsuru Obe in Tokyo contributed to this article.


----------



## Codename B

^^

It's this line here: Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge (574 km) with speed of 160 km/h.

Works will begin on January 27.










Clip of the project released today (in thai)

Jan 22, 2016


----------



## tjrgx

*Thailand Looks to Ride on Asia's Railway Boom*


----------



## kunming tiger

Codename B said:


> ^^
> 
> It's this line here: Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge (574 km) with speed of 160 km/h.
> 
> Works will begin on January 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clip of the project released today (in thai)
> 
> Jan 22, 2016


est time of completion ?


----------



## kunming tiger

if it's going to connect to Danang then it would have to turn north into Laos before heading east?


----------



## Codename B

Bidding submission for *50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons* to replace old locomotives begins today. 










https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/...256146519024/1093089310735700/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> Bidding submission for *50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons* to replace old locomotives begins today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/...256146519024/1093089310735700/?type=3&theater


With CRRC Qishuyan as the ONLY one who purchase bidding form at the time being, it is vulnerable to be cancelled by the government due to the collusion by TOR.


----------



## Wisarut

Finally, Chinese government agree to cut down the expenditure on Thai - China railway in the following manners:




1. Setting up SUV company as the substitute to the controversial land strip leasing along Thai - China railways 
2. Double tracks from Bangsue Central to Khorat and Single track from Khorat to Nong Khai while cancelling the section from Kaeng Khoi to Map Taphut - just use the double tracking from Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chacheongsao to run regular cargo service from the existing Nong Khai to Laem Chabang while SRT must ensure that there will always available locomotives for Thai - china cargo with loading gantry (AKA T-Rex) to transfer cargoes from Chinese train to Thai train in either Natha or Nong Khai while reviving locomotive depots at Udonthani and Nong Khai will help to ensure the available locomitces.
3. trying to use local content of Thailand as much as possible 

As Chinese government and private sectors are not allowed to use land strips as it covers almost all railway line from bangkok to Nong kHai, Thai government has to find the new sources of revenue for land development - industrial estates and industrial parks along with the new cities near railway stations connecting with the existing cities where Thai - China railway stations situate will do the jobs. However, the investment on mines in Isan region are too controversial to allow Chinese investors to deal with. 

Thai government is now asking Chinese government to invest more on Thai - China railway to reach at least 60% as the way to relief the financial burden 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000011826
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YUQNfYp0Drw

Thai Columnist said Thai - China railway should follow Chengdu - Europe cargo train model though
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/571544


----------



## Codename B

Kickoff of *Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge* (574 km) with speed of 160 km/h.

First phase is the inauguration for the trial run of small container transport.





































https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> Kickoff of *Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge* (574 km) with speed of 160 km/h.
> 
> First phase is the inauguration for the trial run of small container transport.
> https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/posts/876055475845301


Here is the detail of the project in question.

Kickoff of Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge (574 km) at 2 PM of 5 February 2016 at Nong Pladuk Junction, Nong Kob commune, Ban Pong district of Rajburi, Thai Minister of transport and the vice permanent secretariat of Japan Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, transport and tourism to start the container service using 15 container boxes of 12-feet types used by JR Freight from Nong Pladuk junction to Phahonyothin Freight yard in Bangsue as the first step for Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge (574 km) [Kanchanaburi - Bangsue central, Bangsue central - Chachoenngsao - Aranyaprathet, Bangsue central - Chachoengsao - Laem Chabang]

this is the way to improve rail transport in Thailand with the technology transfer from Japan through their expertise - as Japan Freight has run 500 cargo trains a day at 70 kph with 90% on time - and cut down the logistic cost and reduction of energy bills with faster services. 

this Nong Pladuk - Bangsue freight train is going to be a basic backbone for the future freight services to connect Dawei Deep Sea Port with Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port as well as freight to the neighbor countries. 

Furthermore, Thai government want to apply the proven Shinkansen technology for the High Speed train from Bangsue Central to Chiang Mai - after using Japanese rolling stocks for Purple line MRT

According to MOC (Memorandum of Cooperation) with Japan on 26 Nov 2015, it consisted for the following plans.

1) rail system for Southern economic corridor -> Kanchanaburi - Bangkok, Bangkok - Chachoengsao - Aranyaprathet, Bangkok - Chachoengsao - Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port.

2) Human development to train SRT Railway men to deal with administration of the train along with signal, telecom and maintenance 

3) the exchange of personals between Thailand and Japan to deal with rail services - with Japanese rail experts to help SRT railway men.

4) rail cargo services as - using container boxes of 12-feet types used by JR Freight as to support Japanese investments in Thailand - to encourage more SMEs to use rail cargo service since these small container boxes can be loaded into the existing 4 wheel trucks. 

At the time being, SRT is going to run this cargo train services using container boxes of 12-feet types in the following routes:

1. Bangsue <-> Lamphun as SRT has designated Lamphun as the cargo distribution center for the Northern region - running from 8 to 12 Feb 2016

2. Bangsue <-> Kud Jik <-> Tha Phra as SRT has designated Kud Jik as the cargo distribution center for Nakhon Ratchasima while assiging Tha Pha as the cargo distribution center for Khon Kaen - both stations have container yards ready for such a service. 

The result will be concluded in Mid 2016.

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1454652432

Up to date news about Kickoff of Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge (574 km) on 5 February 2016 at Nong Pladuk Junction by Pichet Chamneam 
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1260269533987109
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1260254667321929
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1260193737328022

Exhibition of Thai-Japanese Electrified Double Track Meter Gauge (574 km) on 5 February 2016 at Nong Pladuk Junction by Pichet Chamneam 
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1260288300651899


----------



## Codename B

More pictures from the kickoff event

-----------------------------------------









































































https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/


----------



## Wisarut

Now, the cabinet has approved the extra budget for 26 km red line commuter (Bangsue central - Rangsit) by 18402 Million Baht - boosting the budget up from 75548 million baht to 93,950.58 Million Baht including the extra budget for the contract 3 (electro-mechanic) from 25,656.57 million baht to 32,399.99 million baht after the negotiation with MHSC (Mitsubishi Heavy Industry - Hitachi - Sumitomo) in the afternoon of 9 Feb 2016 - expect the 3rd contract to be signed in the next 2 weeks 

the extra budget also cover the case of adding the 4th tracks at 8,104 Million Baht

Contract 1: Bangsue Central - Chatuchak station + maintenance center got 4,315 Million Baht from 29,826 Million Baht to STECON and UNIQ Engineer 

Contract 2: Section from Samian Naree all the way to Rangsit got 3,352 Million Baht from 21,235 Million Baht to ITD

Contract 3: Electrification and signal - 473 million Baht from 32,399 Million Baht to MHSC (Mitsubishi Heavy Industry - Hitachi - Sumitomo) 

this extra budget will be covered by JICA loan (5,897.22 Million Baht) and the rest from domestic source - this will include the electrification and EMU sets for Bangsue - Taling Chan section 

Big Too also asking MoT to do the following thing in favor
1. the establishment of Rail Transport Dept to deal with mass transit nationwide as well as SRT

2. the commercialization along the railway land strip 

3. Find the way to help local people of Lak Hok and Rangsit as the construction of red line commuter have effectively blocked the access of the villagers and slum dwellers around the mentioned areas. 

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1455010691


----------



## Codename B

Construction begins for _*2. Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen (185 km) double track Meter Gauge*_. Construction is expected to take 3 years and be completed in 2018.

_Passenger max train speed: 160 km/h
Freight max train speed: 90 km/h_

Five other urgent double track lines will also begin construction in the coming months.




































https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/









https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> Construction begins for _*2. Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen (185 km) double track Meter Gauge*_. Construction is expected to take 3 years and be completed in 2018.
> 
> _Passenger max train speed: 160 km/h
> Freight max train speed: 90 km/h_
> 
> Five other urgent double track lines will also begin construction in the coming months.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/






Ceremony of inaugurating the construction of double tracking from Thanon Jira Junction to Khon Kaen with 19 stations and stops and 3 container yards, the distance of 187 km and a price tag of 26000 Million Baht to be done in early 2019
http://nwnt.prd.go.th/centerweb/news/NewsDetail?NT01_NewsID=TNECO5902100010007
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/686311
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/575453
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DDmr1EVKFxQ
http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000014752


----------



## horlick97

Seem like there isn't any converted plan amongst existing meter gauge users (ie. Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam, Myanmar) to convert to standard gauge. 

That being the case, meter gauge will still be around for a long time. This can be used for freight as well as local traffic or regional commuter traffic. 

The meter gauge will therefore coexist with HSR if and when HSR comes about do not know when.


----------



## kunming tiger

correct assumption


----------



## Wisarut

horlick97 said:


> Seem like there isn't any converted plan amongst existing meter gauge users (ie. Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam, Myanmar) to convert to standard gauge.
> 
> That being the case, meter gauge will still be around for a long time. This can be used for freight as well as local traffic or regional commuter traffic.
> 
> The meter gauge will therefore coexist with HSR if and when HSR comes about do not know when.


such a conversion would mean astronomical price tags - due to the following reasons

1. the need for widening railway land strip to allow standard gauge rolling stock with the width of 3.2 meter to pass with a safety margin of 5 meter for the case of double tracking - this will be a great issue in the urban areas as the price of land in urban zones have already costly ... not to mention about the railway yard and platform modification to accommodate the wider trains - and the reinstalling of the new signal systems will be in need as well. 

2. the need to increase the axle load from the existing 15-20 to 25 ton axle load to allow heavy loco to pass through - need new bridges of 25 ton axle load type nationwide including concrete bridges, galvanized steel bridge

3. curve widening to ensure that even the minimum curve on the hill section must be 1000 meter radius even though 5000 meter radius preferred - and the maximum steepness will have to be cut from 26 in 1000 to 10-12 in 1000 on the hill section --- many hill sections now become a part of national parks so the long and bitter negotiation is in need - not to mention about the case of land exappropriation --- there are cement factories in hill sections around Dong Phraya yen ... so negotiation to get the right prices will be another bitterness.


----------



## Wisarut

Thai - Japan railway will have both high speed to Chiang Mai and cargo on the existing lines - and so, the case of Thai China railway, the old Thai - China High Speed train of 250 kph will be revived with cargo to be handled by existing meter gauge lines so as to use existing stations without need to need for extra stations to handle cargoes - this is a solution to cut down the cost 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1455097471


----------



## horlick97

It will insightful to put 'high speed' into perspective. 

Malaysia has started the ESL for a few years now. Metre gauge. Max speed is 160km/hr. 
So, in actual fact, the actual average speed for direct non-stop between Ipoh and KL is only about 100km/hr (200km/2hrs). 
With intermediate stops, the overall actual average speed is about 85km/hr. 

As you can see, it is not every high. Even though the train set can go at 160km/hr, during to various reasons, the proportion of the journey that is done at this max speed may actually be very low. 

For a lot of the developing countries, say Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Myanmar, before they have to resort to HSR, there are a lot can be done with much cheaper cost to improve the quality of service (i.e. actual average speed, punctuality, cleanliness, safety, overcrowding, service frequency and timing, environment at the stations, etc) with the existing metre gauge.

If the metre gauge can stabilised at max speed of 160km, and achieve an actual average service speed of 120km/hr, this will be a substantial improvement already.


----------



## Wisarut

horlick97 said:


> It will insightful to put 'high speed' into perspective.
> 
> Malaysia has started the ESL for a few years now. Metre gauge. Max speed is 160km/hr.
> So, in actual fact, the actual average speed for direct non-stop between Ipoh and KL is only about 100km/hr (200km/2hrs).
> With intermediate stops, the overall actual average speed is about 85km/hr.
> 
> As you can see, it is not every high. Even though the train set can go at 160km/hr, during to various reasons, the proportion of the journey that is done at this max speed may actually be very low.
> 
> For a lot of the developing countries, say Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Myanmar, before they have to resort to HSR, there are a lot can be done with much cheaper cost to improve the quality of service (i.e. actual average speed, punctuality, cleanliness, safety, overcrowding, service frequency and timing, environment at the stations, etc) with the existing metre gauge.
> 
> If the metre gauge can stabilised at max speed of 160km, and achieve an actual average service speed of 120km/hr, this will be a substantial improvement already.


that's exactly what SRT is doing on massive double tracking nationwide even though the electrification will be done for red line commuter networks and Hatyai - Padang Besar with a possible application for the revived Hatyai - Songkla line


----------



## Codename B

Second double track line _*1. Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao (106 km) double track Meter Gauge*_ is now under construction. Construction is expected to take 4 years and be completed in 2019.

_Passenger max train speed: 160 km/h
Freight max train speed: 90 km/h_

First Phase
1. Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao (106 km) - *U/C*
2. Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen (185 km) - *U/C*
3. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn (167 km) - _Construction in July_
4. Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho (148 km) - _Construction in October_
5. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira (132 km) - _Construction in October_
6. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (165 km) - _Construction in October_

Second Phase (_Fast Track_)
7. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan (90 km) - _Construction in July_




























https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1259291950752340


----------



## Wisarut

those in Klong San area reject Gold Line Monorail that connect to Icon Siam as it is to please private sectors at the expense of local people - what a lunatic idea they are - NIMBY at the purest form indeed 
http://www.dailynews.co.th/bangkok/380531

















starting the double tracking from Thanon jira - Khon Kaen on 10 Feb 2016 to be done in 2018
http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewN...=9590000014752
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2358649
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=677715
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/686311
http://www.thairath.co.th/clip/39481
http://sports.ch7.com/detail/160456/รายงานพิเศษ_ปักหมุดรถไฟทางคู่_จิระ_ขอนแก่น.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BPa1wDxXLas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2gnCX3wldI4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f1EfXzrRHg0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_2LOxfquPRY










Starting Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao Double tracking on 17 Feb 2016
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1259291950752340
http://pantip.com/topic/34809499


----------



## Wisarut

Speeding up 5 double tracking projects with 90 km Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan added after the suggestion by NESDB to prevent the rail traffick bottleneck

there will be 4 biddings for 4 massive double tracking with a price tag of 92 billion Baht around April - May 2016 with contract signing in September - October 2016 
after EIA clearance with approval from NESDB to boost economic at the 4th quarter of 2016 while clearing the 500 level crossing and the 5th bidding for 90 km Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan has been added 
after the suggestion by NESDB to prevent the rail traffick bottleneck.



Now, SRTsaid that the hired consultant to draft the TOR for the 4 massive double tracking projects are done, based on 106 km Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao route and Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen routes.
The bidding will be started ONLY after EIA clearance and approval from NESDB to be done in April 2016 - allowing the contractors to start bidding in May 2016

There will be one contract for each project to ensure the standardized contruction for 4 double tracking project with the distance of 612 km and a price tag of 92,289 Million Baht to be constructed by the end of 2016 to be done in 2019

Here is the list of 4 double tracking project
1. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn with the new station building for Chumporn - 167 km at 17290 Million Baht - Now get EIA clearance - waiting for NESDB approval by the end of Feb 2016 to get cabinet approval so as to sign the contract in July 2016
2. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira with the new station building for Nakhon Ratchasima and 4 tunnels across Dong Phraya yen and Lam Takhong reservior - 132 km at 29,853 Million Baht - Now get EIA clearance - pending for details to get approval from MoT and NESDB by the end of March 2016 so as to sign the contract in October 2016

3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - 165 km at 20,306 Million Baht - waiting for EIA clearance to be done by the end of Feb 2016 before getting cabinet approval in April 2016 before bidding in May - September 2016 to sign the contract in October 2016

4. Lopburi - Pak Nampho - 148 km at 24,840 Million Baht - waiting for EIA clearance to be done by the end of Feb 2016 before getting cabinet approval in April 2016 before bidding in May - September 2016 to sign the contract in October 2016

Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan double tracking with the distance of 90 km at 9437 million Baht has gotten the first priority to get done at the same time as Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn to prevent the bottleneck as suggested by NESDB - still pending for EIA clearance - need another 6 months get done but will try the best to get the construction started
at the same time as Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking and Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn double tracking as this section will get done in 2 years and a half (30 months) which is likely to get cabinet approval as it has cleared 500 level crossings to cut down the level crossing accidents - let Highway Dept and rural highway Dept to deal with 
flyovers across railway tracks 

these 905 km double tracking is to boost economic and improve efficiency and safety of railway - So far, the construction of 106 km Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachongsao and 185 km Thanon Jira - 
Khon Kaen have been started - with a hope to get Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachongsao done in 2018 and Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen done in 2019

Ch. Karnchang PCL is going to form a consortium with Ch. Thawee PCL to rival against ITD, Naowarat Phatthanakarn, Unique Engieering and Construction, and STECON for sure as there is going to be those big contractor to deal with
the projects - and Ch. Thawee PCL has set up concrete sleeper factory in Ayutthaya on 20 rai of land

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1455695990


----------



## Wisarut

Middle speed train to connect with China would be fine
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/44402


New Bangkok's CBD is being planed by State Railway of Thailand inside Bang Sue Grand Station area - ASEAN's largest rail hub in 2019 consisting of business zone, international convention centres zone, international medical centres zone, high-rise residences zone and government offices zone.
https://www.facebook.com/ThailandSk...41828.485891468219119/678892888918975/?type=3
http://www.prop2morrow.com/p2m/home/news/274

the cost overrun of red line commuter has been gone up from 59888 million Baht in 2009 to 93,950 million Baht in 2016 due to the delays and endless demands for changes 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1455695687







Plan for double trackings
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p3XsFCi4xwk


----------



## dida888

How truly confuse I am!!
Thai Japanese double track is able to gear up high speed with 160 km/hrs with electric power system and such a lower cost. 
While high speed or mid high speed plan to 180 kh/hrs with more tremendous cost of construction than double track train.
It double invest? not kind of worth of money use.

Did I understand this thing correctly?


----------



## Wisarut

All about Thai - China railways
http://www.home.co.th/hometips/detail/83610

the talks about Thai China railway along with double tracking from Map Karabao to Thanon jira in Khorat
http://manager.co.th/QOL/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000022041 

Thai - China railway has become a controversy after Chinese government has asked Thai government to allow the investment along the land strip of Thai - China railway in exchange for more Chinese Investment - This controversy has ignited the anti foreigner sentiment of Thai people - as they think that Chinese government is going to turn Thailand into either the new colony or even the new Province of Mainland China as the following article has shown : 
http://newsupdate.sayhibeauty.com/2016/03/blog-post_24.html

Chinese ambassador has a talk about Thai - China railway in Chiang Rai to insist fair and square deal on investment 
http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000021651





latest negotiation on Thai - China railway
https://www.youtube.com/v/pphrP3lkdCk


----------



## sdery

I thought the request to develop the land strip along the Thai-Chinese rail line had been dropped? Given the ongoing problems with the project (land strip requests, interest rates on loans, technology transfer, etc.), would Thailand be better to quietly drop this project?


----------



## Wisarut

sdery said:


> I thought the request to develop the land strip along the Thai-Chinese rail line had been dropped? Given the ongoing problems with the project (land strip requests, interest rates on loans, technology transfer, etc.), would Thailand be better to quietly drop this project?


Nope - This is Junta goal as well as What Chinese want but need to address on the issue on land development - it would be a lot better to set designated quarters of the town and city for Chinese settlement and land development - should not far away from the stations which is mostly in the urban zones ... to prevent the conflicts with the local people.

Japanese representative is asking for the 24 km extension from Map Taphut industrial estate to downtown Rayong as the way to get right for the way for the future high speed train to Rayong
http://manager.co.th/Politics/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000023325

















SRT governor talk about Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong to those from Wiang Chiang Rung district of Chiang rai that it will make a connection with Laos
http://manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000023272


----------



## dida888

I wll wait for this conclusion. If this project still running with high cost and the issue of both side of rail still remaining..I thought this proj. Will not occure because of anti . If win win situation, it will award ti Chn train.


----------



## Wisarut

Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line with the distance of 323.1 km and a price tag of 77,275 million Baht will start the construction in 2017 at the same time as Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway line - just need EIA clearance as Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line is passing through mountain areas - a long waiting from the first proposal in 1960 even though the idea has come up since 1918.
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1457341547


----------



## Wisarut

Now, TPI cannot stand with the loco shortage so they have to pay 1,600 million Baht for 12 SDA-4 Diesel electric locomotives from China at 135 Million Baht per locos -- the first 8 locos have been commissioned while the other 4 will be assembled while PTT is going to purchase 6 new locomotives with a price tag of 810 million Baht to run crude oil trains, refined oil trains and natural gas trains ...while SRT is going to build the new cement Silo for TPI while the existing silo at Nong Khon Kwang, Huay Khayung, Lamphun will be expanded - the new Cement silo will be built at Bueng Phra (not far from Bueng Phra Oi Depot.

furthermore UNIQ Engineer PCL is purchasing 2 new locos + 120 wagons for the transport of concrete chunks to be assembled for the construction of Bangsue Central.

SRT is going to speed up the bidding of 50 new Diesel electric locos despite of the strong objection by Democrat men since ONLY CSR Qishuyan purchase the bidding form on Phahonyothin Fright yard - on the section not far from Bangsue Central. 
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1283263691687693

Transferring the land of Makkasan factory to pay off 60 billion Baht of Debts and the final divorce of Airport Link from SRT will get another 27 billion Baht to cut off the debts 
http://www.thairath.co.th/content/586312 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1283349095012486

MOT felt bullish that SRT can run red line commuter networks and manage to make money from red line commuter without private sector - not just 5 year - but need to clear up 87 billion Baht debts first
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1283268071687255


----------



## kunming tiger

Wisarut said:


> Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line with the distance of 323.1 km and a price tag of 77,275 million Baht will start the construction in 2017 at the same time as Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway line - just need EIA clearance as Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line is passing through mountain areas - a long waiting from the first proposal in 1960 even though the idea has come up since 1918.
> http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1457341547


 Are there any plans to link the end of this railway to one across the border?


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> Are there any plans to link the end of this railway to one across the border?


the EOL is on Thai side of the 4th Friendship Bridge at Chiang Khong district of Chiang Rai - need to build the parallel railway bridge though but this will be in consideration after the opening of Lao - China railway


----------



## kunming tiger

In other words this could be a secondary link across the river into Laos then linking to the Kunming to Bangkok line?


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> In other words this could be a secondary link across the river into Laos then linking to the Kunming to Bangkok line?


this is exactly the reason why Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong has to be revived with the right of the ways to allow the construction the line to connect with Bangsue Central - Phitsanuloke - Chiang Mai by making an interchange at Phitsanuloke as Phitsanuloke - Chiang Mai section is going to use Sukhothai route.


----------



## Wisarut

Chinese making a firm grip on Thai railways

1. 20 new AC-AC Diesel electric locos at 2020 Million Baht by CSR Qishuyan + SANFOCO (Santi Forest)
2. 115 new aircon carriages at 4668 million Baht from CNR Chang Chun Railway Vehicle + Khao Lak Bamboo Orchid, Ruam Mitr Mine + China Railway construction - to be ready in May 2016
3. 308 new BCFs from CSR Meishan via Siam Bogie 
4. the 50 new 16 ton axle load locomotives - likely Chinese loco mkaere - expect CSR Qishuyan + SANFOCO (Santi Forest) to get this deal as there is no rival but is still up to cabinet.

Even TPI now purchasing 12 new AC-AC Diesel Electric locomotives from CSR with 16 ton axle load to run Cement trains while PTT is following the suit 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1457331028


----------



## kunming tiger

Wisarut said:


> this is exactly the reason why Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong has to be revived with the right of the ways to allow the construction the line to connect with Bangsue Central - Phitsanuloke - Chiang Mai by making an interchange at Phitsanuloke as Phitsanuloke - Chiang Mai section is going to use Sukhothai route.


possible time frame?


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> possible time frame?


For Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong, should be started the construction in 2017 after speeding up the EIA clearance ... However, I would like to see whether Thai - Japan railway have started the construction ...


----------



## kunming tiger

DO believe the Chinese will link this railway to their own network?


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> DO believe the Chinese will link this railway to their own network?


They will as many Chinese businessmen have already set up the business in Chiang Rai, so it is their interests do the EXIM business between Thailand and China thanks to the 4th Friendship Bridge across Mekhong at Chiang Khong


----------



## kunming tiger

linked to jing hong in yunnan via laos?


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> linked to jing hong in yunnan via laos?


Definitely - the route will follow much the same as Highway No. 3 (Huay Xai - Vieng Phu Kha - Nateuy (the station before passing to the Friendship Railway tunnel to Mohan) as shown here
https://www.google.co.th/maps/dir/C...6d3aede083d811!2m2!1d101.6413776!2d21.0579779


----------



## wwc234

barth said:


> This morning...


*Bang Sue Grand Station*

plan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129379565&postcount=1193
update
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131351796#post131351796

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kunming tiger

Wisarut said:


> Definitely - the route will follow much the same as Highway No. 3 (Huay Xai - Vieng Phu Kha - Nateuy (the station before passing to the Friendship Railway tunnel to Mohan) as shown here
> https://www.google.co.th/maps/dir/C...6d3aede083d811!2m2!1d101.6413776!2d21.0579779



how good is highway three? Is it divided expressway all the way from China to Thailand?


----------



## Wisarut

kunming tiger said:


> how good is highway three? Is it divided expressway all the way from China to Thailand?


Definitely NOT express and it depended on the sections of highway 3 but Many Chinese tourists manage to drive from Kunming all the way to cross the 4th Friendship bridge to Chiang Mai city including the mobile home trucks ....


----------



## kunming tiger

exactly my intention


----------



## Codename B

*Thailand Double Track Railway Projects*

Max passenger train speed: 160 km/h
Max freight train speed: 90 km/h

*Under Construction*

Double track railway : Jira Junction - Khon Kaen (185 km)
Double track railway : Kaeng Khoi - Khlong Sip Kao - Chachoengsao (106 km)

*Approved by Board of Directors*

Double track railway : Map Kabao - Thanon Chira Junction (132 km) - Construction in October
Double track railway : Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho (148 km) - Construction in October
Double track railway : Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon (167 km) - Construction in July
New double track railway : Den Chai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (326 km)
New double track railway : Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom (347 km)

*Under Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA)*

Double track railway : Hua Hin - Prachuab Khiri khan (90 km) - Construction in July
Double track railway : Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (165 km)
Double track railway : Jira Junction - Ubon Ratchathani - (309 km)
Double track railway : Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - (174 km)
Double track railway : Chumporn - Surat Thani - (167 km)
Double track railway : Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - (339 km)
Double track railway : Pak Nam Pho - Denchai - (285 km)
Double track railway : Denchai - Chiang Mai - (217 km)
Electrified Double track railway : Hatyai - Padang besar - (45 km)

*Proposed*

Double track railway : Ban Pachi - Nakhon Luang - (15 km)
Electrified Double track railway : Khon Kaen - Laem Chabang - (500 km)





























*SRT Train Procurements Plan*

Passenger Transport

- 50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons - Bidding in August

- 115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set - Arriving end of June










- 186 Diesel-Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU) - Bidding in September


Freight Transport

- 20 Locomotives with axle load of 20 tons + spare parts - _In Service_










- 2 locomotives TPI polene - _In Service_









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.960000274044605.1073741951.335256146519024&type=3

- 308 Cargo carriages - Arriving in October









https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1336531456361722


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*




















By Khun Olykeeman Omd Camomdee


----------



## Wisarut

Thai-Sino railway project: Neither side can afford a derailment by Khun Sutthichai Yoon
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/opi...roject-Neither-side-can-afford--30286240.html


----------



## Codename B

Skylight being set up in Hua Lam Phong Station.



Th_jung said:


> 18 / 05 / 2016
> 
> 
> ในสถานี มีการติดตั้ง Guiding Block แล้ว
> แต่บางแผ่นก็หลุดแล้ว เพราะใช้วิธีแปะทับพื้นเดิม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เพิ่มหลังคาผ้าใบ ระหว่างชาน 7-8 ครับ


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai - using the 4th choice 189 km - passing 4 provinces, 10 districts, 30 communes with 18 stations
> the at grade section 128.35 km
> the elevated section 45.68 km through national park, and reserved forests
> tunnel 14.97 km
> total cost 61,220 Million Baht
> 
> Denchai - Lampang - Hang Chai will follow the same old route with the curve correcting to ensure max speed of 120 kph
> Hang Chat - Chiang Mai will follow the new route until it reaches Sala Phalat with max speed of 160 kph
> 
> the list of 18 stations
> 1. Pak Pan station - renovated and expanded as small station
> 2. Kaeng Luang station - Built anew as small station
> 3. Huay Mae Ta halt
> 4. Ban Pin station - Built anew as a Large station
> 5. Pha Khan station - Built anew as small and elevated station as it is within forest area
> 6. Pang Puay station - Built anew as small station
> 7. Mae Chang - renovated and expanded as small station
> 8. mae Moh station - built anew at the new place - Mid size station
> 9. Sala Pha Lad station - Built anew as small station
> 10. Mae Tha station - renovated and expanded as small station
> 11. Nong Wua Thao station - Southern suburb of Lampang city - Built anew as small station
> 12. Nakhon Lampang - Specially Large station - by Major renovation to accommodate both existing railway and High Speed train
> 13. Hang Chat station - Built anew as small station Container Yard near Highway 1039
> 14. Sala Mae Tha station - Built anew as small and elevated station
> 15. Lam Phun station - Built anew as a Large station to accommodate both existing railway and High Speed train
> 16. Pa Sao station - Built anew as small and elevated station since it is flood prone area
> 17. Saraphi station - Southern Suburb of Chiang Mai city - renovated and expanded as small station - with Container yard near Highway 121 with access to Hgih way 11 to reach Northern Industrial estate in Lamphun - Locomotive depot and maintainance center
> 18. Chiang Mai station - terminus - Specially Large station - by Major renovation to accommodate both existing railway and High Speed train
> 
> Those station are more of the renovated stations rather than built anew
> 
> There will be no station between Hang Chat station - Sala Mae Tha station and Sala Mae Tha station - Lamphun station since it has been built on the new route
> 
> the old route is for tourists
> 
> Locotive Depot and maintainace center at Saraphi
> Container yard at Hang Chat (Northern suburb of Lampang City) and Saraphi (Southern Suburb of Chiang mai city)
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1691709245359.94540.1016592051&type=3&theater
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY-YxSnuYIc



Double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai - using the 4th choice 189 km - passing 4 provinces, 10 districts, 30 communes with 18 stations 
the at grade section 130 km 
the elevated via duct section 44 km through national park, and reserved forests
Short Span Bridge Short span bridge 25 km
tunnel 14.97 km 
total cost 61,068 Million Baht - construction cost 60,312 Million Baht and Land exappropriation 756 Million Baht while EIRR at 12.06% with B/C Ratio at 1.01% with economic benefit of 4,298.39 Million Baht with number of passengers at 3,963,535 passengers a year with annual cargo 910,000 tons

Since the route from Hang Chat station to Sala Mae Tha station must pass through Doi Khun Tan National Park in Lampang and Doi Pha Mueang Wild Life Sanctuary in Lamphun, the new double track tunnel must be dug:

1. New Khun Tan tunnel at Doi Khun Tan National Park with the total distance of 3910 meter 
2. Pha Muang tunnel at Doi Pha Mueang Wild Life Sanctuary with the total distance of 1060 meter 

Furthermore, the new 1200 meter via duct across Doi Pha Mueang Wild Life Sanctuary must be erected 


http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1464162470
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000052572


----------



## Wisarut

Need to speed up 993 km double tracking with the total price tag of 136,931 Million Baht to be done in 2019-2020

Furthermore, the 516 km JV in form of PPP for the electrified double tracking with focus on electrification and electric locomotives with total price tag of 50,000 Million still goes on - this JV is to run cargo trains from Khon Kaen all the way to Laem Chabang Port via Klong 19 bypass 

Well, the high speed train to Hua Hin and Rayong still on going 

Now, 20 SDA-4 locos for cargo trains with total price tag of 3300 million Baht has been delivered, 115 aircon carriages with a price tag of 4,981.05 Million Bahtto be delivered at Laem Chabang in June 2016 and the first 150 BCFs out of 308 BCFs with a price tag of 770 million baht will be delivered soon .. 


However, the pending projects are the bidding for the 50 New Diesel electric loco to replace the good old GEK locos at 6,562.5 Million Baht to get the contract signed in August 2016 while the new 186 Aircon DMUs with the price tag of 13,505 Million Baht still pending for cabinet approvals to be signed in September 2016 and the plan to repower and repair 56 Alsthom locos at 3,360 Million Baht are likely to be changed to the purchase of 30 new Diesel electric loco with the same specification to 50 Diesel electric locos 

Still have a bone of contention about the land development on Makkasan factory as SRT need a new factory along with locomotive depot at Kaeng Khoi before moving out
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1464163797


----------



## Codename B

*115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set* ready to be loaded and shipped to Laem Chabang Port. They are expected to arrive in 3 weeks time.



CNXWORLD said:


> ชุดรถโดยสารชนิดรถนั่งและนอนปรับอากาศชุดใหม่ จากโรงงาน CRRC (CNR) Changchun ประเทศจีน
> ในภาพชุดนี้ กำลังจะรอลงเรือสินค้าเพื่อจะมาขึ้นที่ท่าเรือแหลมฉบัง ประเทศไทยแล้ว
> นับจากนี้ไม่เกิน 3 สัปดาห์ น่าจะได้อวดโฉมในประเทศไทยแน่นอน
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/...256146519024/1172473516130612/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

From what I know right now is that the first set of CNR Changchun aircon carriage (13 carriage) now about shipped from Dalian Port along with the new BCF from CNR Erqie - Depart on 29 May 2016 and it is expected to reach Laem Chabang on 12 June 2016
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1085532194838641&id=222323771159492


----------



## Wisarut

Find the way to purchase 50 new locomotives of 16 ton type at 6151 Million Baht
http://pantip.com/topic/35225303
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/435162

Land development around Bangsue Central, km 11 (Chatuchak station) and Mae Nam station with 50 year leasing 
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/06/02/57923
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000054765

CNR Changchun will reach Thailand in June 2016 - and ready for the new special express in August 2016
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/700171
Finally, Government has made a serious consideration for Airport Link extension from Phyathai to Donmueang which is to be built along red line commuter extension from Bangsue Central to Hua Lamphong and Bangsue Central to Hua Mark 
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/153827


----------



## Wisarut

Map Krabao - Thanon Jira has passed the approvals from NESDB - while Airport Link extension will start at Phayathai - Bangsue First not to mention about 44,157 Million Baht red line commuter extension from Bangsue central to Hua Lamphong along with Bangsue Central to Hua Mark via Phayathai
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000056450

Map Krabao - Thanon Jira has passed the approvals from NESDB as electrified double tracking 
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/06/06/59001
Phahonyothin Transportation center including Bangsue central have attracted Thai and Japanese investors 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000056739

the first batch of new CNR Changchun aircon carriages (13 carriages) will be delivered on 12 June 2016 at Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port -these aircon carriages will be used to run special express to Chiang Mai, Ubon, Nong Khai and Hat Yai for sure - but need to pass the first test for the route to Chiang Mai first - there will be 115 aircon carriages with total price tags of 4,668.89 Million Baht - all sets will be delivered in November 2016 and all the sets will be commissioned by September 2017
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1465202946
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1355661287782072 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000056637

EMAS of Malaysia who run KLIA Airport Link got a contract for major maintenance of Airport Link to be done in Jan 2018 after contract has been signed in July 2016 - the daily passenger of Airport Link has reached 60000 passengers a day while the conversion of Airport Express to run Airport Link will get the first train done in August 2016 and all 4 will be done in Dec 2016 with budget of 24 million Baht to allow the daily passenger service from 61500 passengers a day to 72000 passengers a day and allow 2 more years until the procurement of 7 new sets will be implemented - Now the total number of elevators has been up from 40 elevators to 52 elevators and there are 80 escalators 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizchannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000056233

Dealing with all level crossings across the railway lines nationwide until it is done by the end of 2017
http://www.banmuang.co.th/news/economy/51131


----------



## Codename B

Sneak peak of the *115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set* before they arrive end of June.









http://www.thairath.co.th/gallery/14030









https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13415542_1181461148565182_714348051385549541_o.jpg









http://www.thairath.co.th/gallery/14030


----------



## Codename B

*Bang Sue Grand Station*


















































































Credit: Khun Chuthaphong Saetang


----------



## Wisarut

Reason behind the cost overrun from Bangsue Central to Chiang Mai (669 km) from 450,000 Million Baht according to OTP to 546,000 Million Baht according to Japan is that Japanese government making a clear point to construct the separated tracks from Bangsue Central to Ban Phachi (82.8 km)

Therefore, Japanese has given the following suggestion to deal with cost overrun issue:
1. Making the construction into 3 phases which Thailand has agreed with this idea as it has postponed some of unnecessary expenditure. 
2. First phase started from Bangsue Central to Lopburi (the Northern limit of SRT commuter) as Japanese government have pointed out that Thailand will become full blown aging society on 2025 so the long travels are no longer necessary ... However, Thailand making a clear point that the first phase of High Speed train system must be about 200-250 km long. 
3. the daily number of passenger during the first phase is still in dispute. Japanese said 45000 passengers a day on the first phase according to the study by OTP is too much due to the fact that Thailand will become full blown aging society on 2025 so the long travels are no longer necessary. However, Thailand has insisted this daily number of passenger at 45000 passengers a day due to the increasing internal migration of those new generations by High sped train and the set up of SMES in regional areas. 

4. Japanese making a clear point to Thailand that Thai government MUST come up with the workable urban planning to set up mass transits to feed the High Speed train stations to increase the coverage of passengers along with commercial development around station areas as well as along the high speed trains to increase the number of passengers by more migration as well as the encouragement to set up more stations. 

Furthermore, Thai government must invest on infrastructure while letting JV company with Private sector to run the train if state enterprise is not capable to run this high speed train.

MoT deputy permanent secretariat told Japanese partners that MoT is drafting the master plan on commercial development around 12 stations of High Speed train from Bangsue Central to Chiang Mai as Japanese partners have made such a request. 

On the issue of cargo service along the existing line from Nong Pladuk to Laem CHabang along with the Northern line and North eastern line, there are still lots of issue that failed to meet the market demands [Read : Japanese investors and Japanese Industries in Thailand]. Therefore, the further studies are in need before setting up SPV to run cargo train from Kanchanaburi to Aranyaphrathet with a branch line to Laem Chabang deep sea port with a total distance of 574 km. At the time being, Thailand and Japan has set up the surveying and development of cargo rail transports at Toyota Tuso (Thailand) on 2 June 2016.

Furthermore, Japanese partners have pointed out that there are many ship from Cambodia are using Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port instead of Sihanukville Deep Sea Port but they want to ship their cargo to Poipet checkpoint via cargo rails. 

Even more still, Japanese partners making a clear point that Thailand must improve the traffic on existing railway networks to be much more efficiency before setting up the traffic zoning along with connection and the access of under constructed red line commuters and Airport link before ever come up with bypass sections. 

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1465793259


----------



## Wisarut

the delivery of the first set of air con carriages from CNR Changchun has to be postponed to 26 June 2016 due to the storm at South China Sea
http://www.naewna.com/business/220363


----------



## Codename B

Double Track Railway : Kaeng Khoi - Khlong Sip Kao - Chachoengsao (106 km)

More Pics by Khun Marut here: SRT Double Track Railway - Chachoengsao to Saraburi



marut said:


> *Update รถไฟทางคู่ฉะเชิงเทรา-คลอง 19 18/06/2559*
> 
> ช่วงฉะเชิงเทรา-โพรงอากาศ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ทางช่วงคลอง 19 - แก่งคอย ไม่มีรถโดยสารวิ่ง เลยเข้าไป update แบบละเอียดไม่ได้


----------



## Codename B

Electrified Meter Gauge - 160kph

The commuter train ordered from Hitachi consisting of 25 trains: 10 4-car trains and 15 6-car trains.












Appleich said:


> SRT Dark Red Line (Bang Sue - Rangsit) Update
> 
> by Khun Asurada Kak


----------



## Wisarut

100 Year Anniversary for Bangkok terminus at Hua Lamphong on Saturday 25 June 2016
http://www.bangkokpost.com/lifestyle/social-and-lifestyle/1014873/happy-100th-birthday-hua-lamphong
http://www.khaosodenglish.com/life/arts/2016/06/22/aboard-celebrate-century-hua-lamphong-saturday/
http://www.bangkokpost.com/learning/advanced/1015097/hua-lamphong-turns-100-on-saturday





red line commuter extension from Bangsue Central to Hua Lamphong and Bangsue Central to Hua Mark heading to cabinet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XCx7EuJnu3g


----------



## Appleich

*Today, Bangkok's main railway station turns 100:*



> Hua Lamphong to celebrate 100 years this weekend
> 
> By Monruedee Jansuttipan, BK Magazine | Jun 22, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit : Hachim.Pi via Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Bangkok Train Station, known to many as Hua Lamphong, opened on Jun 25, 1916. It was built following the orders of King Rama V, who had admired the beauty of Frankfurt Train Station on a trip to Germany in 1907. It's most iconic feature is the classical curved roof with stained glass designed by Mario Tamagno, an Italian architect who also designed Ananta Samakhom Throne Hall and Neilson Hays Library.
> 
> See more at: http://bk.asia-city.com/city-living...ion-celebrates-100-years#sthash.NRzvEIgY.dpuf


*ฺBangkok Railway Station in the past*:









by Wachalife.com









by ไข่เจียวยัดไส้ on Pantip.com









by ไข่เจียวยัดไส้ on Pantip.com


----------



## Codename B

39 out of *115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set* have now arrived in Laem Chabang Port. 























































https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1371378176210383


----------



## Wisarut

Next on the line is 186 Diesel Railcars as sets of carriages


----------



## Codename B

Wisarut said:


> Next on the line is 186 Diesel Railcars as sets of carriages


And I think *50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with axle load of 16 tons* too in August 

*186 Diesel-Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU)* may be up for bidding in September.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*39 out of 115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set* 
All 115 sets will arrive by the end of the year.



















https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1104572826267911&id=222323771159492


----------



## Wisarut

^^^
Need to be on the test run through Mae Tan Noy - Khun Tan route on BKK - Chiang Mai route first


----------



## Codename B

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1194300517281245.1073741974.335256146519024&type=3




























Credit: Khun Teppakorn Tongboonto


----------



## Codename B

Credit: Khun Teppakorn Tongboonto









Credit: Khun Teppakorn Tongboonto

















































































https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1195102500534380


















https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1106289682762892&id=222323771159492


----------



## Wisarut

308 BCFs for container trains will be delivered on 15 July 2016
https://www.facebook.com/mech.srt/posts/897802033681098

Progress on Double tracking from Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen - 2 July 2016


Section Thanon Jira (km 266) - Nong Ma Khuea (km 370): Contractors coming almost all - now the base section is almost done - no need for support pillars due to the stone ground 

Nong Ma Khuea (km 370) - Ban Haed (km 423) - just making a survey for a local road along the railway line

Ban Haed (km 423) - Khon Kaen (km 445) now contractors are coming

the elevated section starting to erect supporting pillar - 

Khon Kaen elevated station at km 449 not started yet

Not yet to erect pillars on the northern section of Khon Kaen (km 449 - 451) starting to clear the land but the pillars not erected yet 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1047729028642422.1073741876.887847737963886&type=3


----------



## Codename B

https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/...256146519024/1196748427036454/?type=3&theater


SRT , BREL E-158 Class Sprinter , Chong Khae station , Nakhon Sawan , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


SRT , BREL E-158Class Sprinter , Bangkok station , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


State Railway of Thailand 2510, Bangkok by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


SRT , NKF 1242 , Phrachom Klao , Latkrabang , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


SRT , HID 4520 , Pra Chomklao , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


SRT , ALS 4136 at Hua takhe station , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


State Railway of Thailand , CSR 5114 by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


HID 4519 with Train 1 Bangkok to Chiangmai by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


SRT , General Electric , CM22-7i GEA 4540, Bang Sue Station , Bangkok , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


SRT , GEK 4007 , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


SRT , CSR 5108 , Hua Thakae , Thailand by Master Tong Apollo, on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

OTOP Train - Sightseeing Train














































https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1369034543111413


----------



## Wisarut

SRT PR telling the press that the news about the cracks on the bodies and bogies of the new carriages is a blatant lie
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1380142492000618

Inspecting track from Natha - Tha Nalaeng for cross border cargo service
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/205049 

Inspect the double tracking project from Thanon Jira to Khon kaen along with the case of demands by those citizens in Ban Phai city who keep pressing demands for elevated station at all cost even it means cost overrun
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/205049


----------



## Wisarut

Third Public Hearing on Surat Thani - Hat Yai - Songkla double tracking
http://songkhlastation.com/pdf/surathatyaisongkhla/conclusion-3.pdf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=snOGSXH13qM 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=P1g5nwKvtMQ

194,986 Million Baht massive double tracking along with red line commuter extension from Rangsit to Thammasart University Rangsit Campus for the Budget year of BE 2560 (2017)

Double tracking: 191,100 Milion Baht
1. Pak Nampho - Denchai (285 km)
2. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km)
3. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (174 km)
4. Chumporn - Surat Thani (167 km)
5. Surat Thani - Hatyai and Hatyai - Songkla (339 km)

Red line commuter extension from Rangsit to Thammasart Rangsit 10 km at 3,886 Milion Baht

For the case of Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking (185 km), it is going on quite well even though some sections to be exappropriated have not been done yet.
If some sections are done, they will be opened including the case of Thanon Jira - Bua Yai or even Ban Koh - Ban Don Yai (50 km) to give some rail relief

OTP Hoping that the 5 double tracking projects mentioned above as well as 90 km Prachuab Khirikhan - Hua Hin, and Denchai - Chiang Mai double tracking will be opened in 2021 - adding 1626 km of new double tracking sections
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/442268
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1468210413


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for development of Bangsue central
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000067329
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=k2_qq0WmNJo


----------



## MPF08

OHO... The best.


----------



## Codename B

*115 Sleeper Passenger Coach Set* 









































































https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/?fref=ts














































Credit: Khun Kittapas Khunbua









https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/


----------



## Wisarut

^^^
KHun SOngklod Bangyeekhan of A Day magazine now talking about the new CNR Changchun carriages which just passing the ceremony today
http://www.adaymagazine.com/articles/going-5





Deputy Minister of Transport (KHun Omsin) coming to perform ceremony for the new 39 carriages out of 115 carriages from CRRC Corporation Limited (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) - He is going to invite Big Too (PM Prayut) to test the first train of the new carriage from Bangkok to Chiang Mai in this August 2016. More will be delivered in October 2016 and December 2016 to be tested as assigned for the route to Ubon and then Nong Khai and Hat Yai, in addition to Chiang Mai - During Ceremony - HID 4507 has been assigned to run this train with CRRC carriages 

Even the old carriages will be refurbished to be in line with the new Carriages from CRRC Corporation Limited - with USB Ports and LCD Monitors along with the application of power cars in all express trains 
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1383942481620619
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ4iuv_Q770
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000070160


----------



## Wisarut

Outside the CRRC Corporation Limited (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) aircon 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...28373947613.1073741873.100000313856391&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/ThairathFan/posts/10154551658557439

Inside the CRRC Corporation Limited (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation) aircon carriages - Impressive indeed - Better try when they are commissioned to run to Chiang Mai though
https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/posts/979991612118353
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1004942602959728&id=100003319942346


----------



## Codename B

Walkthrough of the Sleeper Coach both 1st class and 2nd class.











Dining Car




























https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1004942602959728&id=100003319942346


----------



## tjrgx

*What a train ride can tell you about Thailand*

http://asia.nikkei.com/Viewpoints/Viewpoints/What-a-train-ride-can-tell-you-about-Thailand



By the time Paul Theroux arrived in Thailand on his transcontinental rail journey from London to Osaka in the early 1970s, Bangkok's main railway station had fallen off the tourism map. "[It] is not on any of the tours, which is a shame," he observed in "The Great Railway Bazaar," his engaging travelogue of his overland, four-month adventure that began in September 1973. The American was impressed by its "neat cool structure, with the shape and Ionic columns of a memorial gym at a wealthy American college."

The fate of Hua Lamphong station, the capital's once-elegant central rail hub, has worsened since then, with little reason to toot during the celebrations marking the station's 100th anniversary on June 25. The country's planners are building a new terminal north of the city to handle railway traffic that has increased dramatically since Theroux hopped on board the International Express to Malaysia 43 years ago. In the future, the neglected station will serve shorter routes, standing as an incongruous edifice of European architecture on the edge of a lively Chinatown district.

Road vs. rail

If you enjoy trains and the sensations rail travel evokes, it is a reason to feel nostalgic. Some have even lamented the marginalization of this storied icon. It had stood for progress in Thai transportation ever since King Rama V, a 19th-century monarch, was inspired to build a railway line in his kingdom after his father was presented with a model train by Britain's Queen Victoria.

But the lack of appreciation suggests more: a peek into a shift in Thai culture that has kept pace with rising prosperity and changing government transport policies. As the country moved away from an agrarian society to embrace the trappings of modernity, its trains fell victim to the new, cosmopolitan attitudes, with well-heeled Bangkokians looking down on trains as symbols of the old, slow pace of rural life.

Foreign direct investment in the automotive industry pushed trains further off the rails, placing locally produced cars, vans and pickup trucks at the top of the pile for Thai travelers. They were aided by a 400,000km network of highways. By contrast, railway lines only cover 4,035km, reducing trains to a poor second ever since the government decided in 1951 to focus investment on the road network. That shift froze another trait of Thai trains -- 93% of its remaining network is single track, meaning only one-way traffic and meandering journeys.

This parting of ways has made Thailand's railways a useful platform for understanding the country's pecking order. The cavernous waiting area at Hua Lamphong breathes with rural color and life from the passengers drawn to Bangkok to work as maids, gardeners and security guards. Some are from poorer rice-farming families in the northeast, others from rubber growers in the south, and still others the kin of small-time traders near the Cambodian border. The only outsiders who mingle in their midst are other interlopers in Bangkok -- tourists in disheveled clothes and backpacks.

The trains offer a further snapshot of the underclass, as they fill up the stiff seats in the third-class carriages and struggle to stay cool with the help of overhead fans and open windows. But some, for a higher price, settle into the cushioned seats of the air-conditioned second-class compartments. One of the pleasures of traveling either way is the ease with which such Thais living on the margins open up with their commentaries on the passing landscape of green fields and clumps of trees broken up by small houses and winding byways -- as if belonging to another age when compared with Bangkok's opulence. From there, it is only a matter of time before talk turns to politics.

At times, these journeys can be grueling. In 2011, for instance, I stepped into a packed third-class carriage two nights before the general elections. I ended up standing for eight hours during a journey to the northeast, laughing with the other passengers and cursing at our discomfort, but getting valuable insights about their political sensibilities. Three years later, a rail trip from the Cambodian border felt as if I was stuck in the midst of a mobile "fresh market," as passengers hauled their produce to Bangkok.

Perhaps policymakers who want to improve the lot of rural Thais should take the train to Nong Khai. Even more so the executives of the State Railway of Thailand, the moribund state-owned enterprise pilloried for running an inefficient and debt-ridden service. For those who want to understand the lives of those on the other side of the tracks, it will always be a useful journey.

Marwaan Macan-Markar is an Asia regional correspondent for the Nikkei Asian Review.


----------



## Codename B

Illustrations of different trains running up north-west from Bang Sue Grand station as well as the newly completed Sirat Expressway.

By Render Thailand


----------



## Wisarut

10 Things You Did Not Know About Bangkok Train Station

#1 The station is more than a century old.
#2 The architect who designed the train station is from Turin, Italy.
#3 There is no proper signage of the station
#4 There was a classic hotel at the station
#5 The giant clock in the main hall is made in Germany.
#6 Steam locomotives still operate from the station on special occasions.
#7 Thai Railway Museum is in the station and admission is FREE.
#8 A bomb shelter is right in front of the station.
#9 The first state railway line was opened 20 years before the station was completed.
#10 Platform 9 is the best photo spot.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH8DrGJim2U


----------



## Wisarut

the new aircon carriages of SRT - planning to be on test with Big Too (Prime Minister Prayut) and cabinet in August 2016 before the commission to run BKK - Chiang Mai in this October 2016
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioBq43_5TfI&feature=share


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Red line commuter - June 2016
Contract 1 (Bangsue Central - Chatuchak station) - 45.54% (targeted 77.61%) - delayed from the planned by 32.07%
Contract 2 (Samian Naree station - Rangsit station) - 64.27% (targeted 67.30%) - delayed from the planned by 3.03% 
http://www.bangsue-rangsitredline.com/update-06-59.php

SRT Governor coming to inspect the trains before the long weekend at Bangkok terminus at Hua Lamphong as there are 10000 more passengers than usual
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1385011958180338
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1384892431525624


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Thai version of the news about the improvement of bogie third class carriages for 120th anniversary of Thai Railway on 26 March 2017 including:
> Rapid 109/102: BKK - Chiang Mai
> Rapid 171/170: BKK - Sugei Golok
> Rapid 133/134: BKK - Nong Khai
> Rapid 145/146: BKK - Ubon
> 
> 164 commuter train trains (82 pairs)
> 
> http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000091673











the total number of bogie third class carriages to be refurbished is 149 carriages at 2 Million Baht per carriage - totally 298 Million Baht
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

CNRChangchun has reached Ubon Ratchathani - but there are a lot of internet trolls who demand 3rd class to be refurbished and worse they even ask for free ride of air con carriages - SHAME on them
https://www.facebook.com/kenjiogatakung/posts/1455862317763845


----------



## Wisarut

Finally, cabinet approval for the 132 km Map Krabao - Thanon Jira double tracking including 4 new tunnels, via ducts, new lines to deal with the sharp curves and steepness of Dong Phraya Yen section (Map Krabao - Pak Chong) the new station building for Nakhon Ratchasima with a total price tag of 29,853 Million Baht - to be started in December 2016 and done in 2020 - However, TOR must be changed according to the cabinet decision, not the decision of SRT Board 0 so SRT must explain why they insist the TOR according to SRT practices which are in contrary to the cabinet decision
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2518322 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000097447
http://www.tnnthailand.com/news_detail.php?id=114998&t=news
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYtBVr5jFpk

Approving 166 billion Yen loan for third contract for red line commuter - the purchase of EMUs along with the electric system installation for red line commuter
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/09/27/101672


----------



## Wisarut

Princess Sirindhorn has given the name of the new special express trains using CRRC Changchun carriages:
1. Uttaravithi for SP 9/10 (BKK - Chiang Mai) - to be run on 1 November 2016
2. Isan Wattthana for SP 23/24 (BKK - Ubon Ratchathani) - to be run on 11 November 2016
3. Isan Marakkha for SP 25/26 (BKK - Nong Khai) - to be run on 5 December 2016
4. Thaksinaratthaya for SP 45/45 (BKK - Hatyai) - to be run on 5 December 2016
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/526862


----------



## Wisarut

Deputy PM Somkid telling the railway men about the double tracking project before telling railway men to spend for double tracking project to boost economy with the condition that TOR for contractor bidding must be according to the cabinet - allowing the smaller contractors to make a consortium with foreign contractors to compete with those contractor giants.

Here is the list of 7 routes for the first phase double tracking with total distance of 995 km and the price tag of 129,703 Million Baht


1. Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen - 187 km at 26,007 Million Baht - 8.6% done
2. Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao
2.1 Contract 1 (Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao with exception at Phra Phutthachai tunnel and Bu Yai station) at 11,348 Million Baht 12.08% done
2.2 Contract 2 (Phra Phutthachai tunnel and Bu Yai station) 16.43% done

3. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira including 4 new tunnels and via duct and the new Nakhon Ratchaisima station building 132 km at 29,853 Million Baht - cabinet approved
4. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn -167 km at 17,249 Million Baht including the new Chumporn station building- cabinet approved

Both will be on bidding in November 2016 - the delay is due to TOR readjust to allow the smaller contractors to make a consortium with foreign contractors to compete with those contractor giants.

the other 3 including:
5. Lopburi - Pak Nampho - 148 km at 24,940 Million Baht - waiting for cabinet approval by the end of December 2016
6. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - 165 km at 20,306 Million Baht - waiting for cabinet approval by the end of December 2016
7. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan- 90 km at 10,301.95 Million Baht - waiting for cabinet approval by the end of December 2016 

For the second phase double tracking - 7 routes - 1493 km at 292,342.58 Million Baht + 2 new routes at 137,333.73 Million Baht - totally 9 routes at 429,676.31 Million Baht - all to be approved in 2017 will be as followed:

1. Denchai - Chiang Mai - 189 km at 63,353 Million Baht
2. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai -174 km at 23,727 Million Baht
3. Pak Nampho - Denchai - 285 km at .57,094.74 Million Baht
4. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - 309 km at 36,015.35 Million Baht
5. Chumporn - Surat Thani - 167 km at 23,402.70 Million Baht
6. Hatyai - Padang besar electrified double tracking 45 km at 13,271 Million Baht
7. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla 324 km at 74,985.00 Million Baht

New routes:
8. Denchai - Chiang rai - Chiang Khong - 326 km at 76,980.32 Million Baht
9. Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - 354 km at 60,353.41 Million Baht
http://www.brighttv.co.th/th/node/525774
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000098127
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/527101


----------



## Wisarut

Signing JICA loan for installing electro mechanic system from Bangsue Central to Taling Chan and Bangsue Central to Rangsit and purchasing EMUs for red line commuter at 166,860 Million Yen or 53,479 Million Baht
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1475216661


----------



## Appleich

*Rehabilitation work on Eastern Line to Aranyaprathet is almost complete :*

Sa Kaeo Station :



Hugo. said:


> Cr.Daewoo Sprinter


----------



## Wisarut

dixiadetie said:


> Another question of mine. Are there 4 tracks of dark red line from Bangsue to Rangsit ? But the introduction in the official page said there are 3 tracks .


You had better use the revised version that show 4 tracks instead as shown here:
http://www.bangsue-rangsitredline.com/file/Brochure Red-2.pdf

Intercity train use track 2,3 (the inner pair) 
red line commuter use track 1,4 (the outer pair)


----------



## Wisarut

15-year Leasing 50 locomotives at 13,344,042,437 Baht while revising TOR for 50 first hand locomotives at 6,562.5 Million Baht to replace GEK to deal with shortage of serviceable locomotives and the retirement of GEK + Leasing 200 BCFs at 2,323.22 Million Baht 

In Year 2016 will have 160 serviceable loco to meet the demands of 136 locos - 
In Year 2017 will have 152 serviceable loco to meet the demands of 144 locos - 
In Year 2018 will have 90 serviceable loco to meet the demands of 154 locos - so the leasing is critical
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000099194


----------



## Wisarut

Planning to call for bidding on 5 double tracking projects with total price tag of 101,878.23 Million Baht - once those project have gotten cabinet approval

1. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira including 4 new tunnels and via duct and the new Nakhon Ratchaisima station building 132 km at 29,449.31 Million Baht - cabinet approved - but waiting for TOR Approval by the submission on 18 October 2016 - hope to be ready for bidding by the end of October 2016

2. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn -167 km at 17,249.90 Million Baht including the new Chumporn station building- cabinet approved - but waiting for TOR Approval by the submission on 18 October 2016 - hope to be ready for bidding by the end of October 2016

The delay is due to TOR readjust to allow the smaller contractors to make a consortium with foreign contractors to compete with those contractor giants.

3. Lopburi - Pak Nampho - 148 km at 24,840.54 Million Baht - waiting for cabinet approval by the end of December 2016 after EIA Clearance on 30 km bypass via Tha Wung and 2 bridges across Lopburi river has been approved - hope to be ready for cabinet approval by the end of October 2016 and bidding by the end of November 2016

4. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - 165 km at 20,036.53 Million Baht - waiting for cabinet approval by the end of December 2016 after EIA Clearance on Nakhon Pathom station or so as the line has to pass through urban areas along with the way to deal with slum dwellers - hope to be ready for cabinet approval by the end of October 2016 and bidding by the end of November 2016

5. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan- 90 km at 10,301.95 Million Baht - waiting for cabinet approval by the end of December 2016 - waiting for EIA Clearance as it has involved in Sam Roy Yod National Park and Wildlife Sanctuary in Kuiburi district of Prachuab Khirikhan - to submit the EIA on 7 October 2016 - hope to be ready for cabinet approval by the end of October 2016 and bidding by the end of November 2016
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/721444


----------



## Wisarut

Clear Point for BTS Logistics - 60 year concession and the line from 516 km Laem Chabang to Khon Kaen route with 160 km extension to Nong Khai while they are thinking about the feeder from Thanon Jira to Ubon (309 km) and Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom (354 km) - Nevertheless, the investment on this system need new signals and electric supply to run electric cargo trains at least about 48 billion Baht so the private sector can invest on new electric locos, new BCFs -system maintenance center at 2 billion Baht
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000099932
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/721257
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2523584
http://www.tnnthailand.com/news_detail.php?id=115859&t=news


----------



## Wisarut

Big Too talking with Hun Sen on the issue of cross border railway service to Poipet - ready to provide Thai locomotives and carriage and cargo trains to do the job along with the new permanent checkpoint at Ban Nong Ian - Stueng Bo to give a relief for Klong Luek - Poipet checkpoint to be opened in 2018 
http://manager.co.th/Politics/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000101638


----------



## Codename B

115 New Train Carriages


















By Khun Panuwat Sittekun



























































































https://www.facebook.com/โรงเรียนวิ...2/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1190873894304470


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> 115 New Train Carriages
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/โรงเรียนวิ...2/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1190873894304470


Hope that Chiang Mai Special Express 9/10 will be able to start on 11 November 2016, it not 2 Dec 2016


----------



## Wisarut

3 Double tracking to get cabinet approval by the end of October 2016 - all have EIA clearance 
Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho - 148 km including 30 km Tha Wung bypass at 24,840.54 Million Baht
Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - 165 km at 20,036.53 Million Baht
Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikan 90 km at 10,301.95 Million Baht
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000103237


----------



## The Polwoman

Is the train traffic being disrupted by the passing away of king Bhumibol and to what degree?


----------



## Wisarut

The Polman said:


> Is the train traffic being disrupted by the passing away of king Bhumibol and to what degree?


the trains still running as usual - with extra trains to allow those rural folks to pay the last respect to our departed father.

BTW, where in the hxxx that you get this kind of information at the first place?


----------



## Wisarut

The Polman said:


> Is the train traffic being disrupted by the passing away of king Bhumibol and to what degree?


Lining up for Southern train tickets - up by 30% from regular period - so the 3rd class carriages must be added in all Southern rapids and Southern expresses as those Southerners coming to BKK to pay the last respect to our departed father at the Grand Palace. 
http://breakingnews.nationtv.tv/home/read.php?newsid=796222

free train to pay the last respect to our father
http://www.thairath.co.th/clip/79812


----------



## maptaphut

Wisarut said:


> Hope that Chiang Mai Special Express 9/10 will be able to start on 11 November 2016, it not 2 Dec 2016


Before we have been told that the trains will run from 1.november to Chiang Mai. Has this changed ?


----------



## Wisarut

maptaphut said:


> Before we have been told that the trains will run from 1.november to Chiang Mai. Has this changed ?


Let's see the announcement from SRT Traffic Dept as well as SRT PR Dept who has to relay the message from SRT Traffic Dept.


----------



## Wisarut

Taking a close look on 2 pending double tracking to get bidding by the end of November 2016 before signing the contract in Feb 2017

1. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn -167 km at 17,249.90 Million Baht including the new Chumporn station building- cabinet approved - but bidding will be started in November 2016 before starting the construction in Feb 2017

2. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira including 4 new tunnels and via duct and the new Nakhon Ratchaisima station building 132 km at 29,449.31 Million Baht - cabinet approved - but bidding will be started in November 2016 before contract signing in Feb 2017

Taking a close look on the other 3 pending double tracking to get cabinet approvals by the end of November 2016 before bidding by the end of December 2016 before signing the contract in March 2017

3. Lopburi - Pak Nampho - 148 km at 24,840.54 Million Baht - 

4. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - 165 km at 20,036.53 Million Baht -

5. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan- 90 km at 10,301.95 Million Baht - 

//-------------
7 more double tracking projects are in phase 2
1. Pak Nampho - Denchai - 285 km at 56 billion Baht
2. Thanon Jira- Ubon - 309 km at 35 billion Baht 
3. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 174 km at 26 billion Baht 
4. Chumporn - Surat Thani - 167 km at 23 billion Baht
5. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - 324 km at 51 billion Baht
6. Denchai - Chiang Mai - 189 km at 59 billion Baht including the new Khun Tan tunnel and the new routes for better speed
7. Hatyai - Padang besar electrified double tracking 45 km at 7937 Million Baht (for track construction alone) 

//--------
the new lines also on waiting list of EIA clearance before submitting to MoT in December 2016
1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 326 km at 77,000 Million Baht
2. Bang Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 60,000 Million Baht


http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/10/25/107585


----------



## Wisarut

It has been confirmed by correspondents from INN Newss that BKK - Chiang Mai special express 9/10 and BKK - Ubon Special express 23/24 using CNR Changchun carriages will start on 11 Nov 2016 while BKK - Nong Khai special express 25/26 and BKK - Hatyai special express 31/32 will be ready on 2 Dec 2016 - 

Now you can make a reservation for BKK - Chiang Mai special express 9/10 and BKK - Ubon Special express 23/24 while BKK - Nong Khai special express 25/26 and BKK - Hatyai special express 31/32 will need to wait until 29 October 2016 to make such a reservation
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=738823
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Special Express 09 BKK - Chiang Mai - Depart BKK 18.10 Arrive Chiang Mai 07.15 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 25 October 2016 for the first train on 11 November 2016
Special Express 10 Chiang Mai - BKK - Depart Chiang Mai 18.00 Arrive BKK 06.50 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 25 October 2016 for the first train on 12 November 2016
Special Express 23 BKK - Ubon Ratchathani - Depart BKK 20.30 Arrive Ubon Ratchathani 06.35 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 25 October 2016 for the first train on 11 November 2016
Special Express 24 Ubon Ratchathani - BKK - Depart Ubon Ratchathani 19.00 Arrive BKK 05.16 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 25 October 2016 for the first train on 12 November 2016
Special Express 25 BKK - Nong Khai - Depart BKK 20.00 Arrive Nong Khai 06.45 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 29 October 2016 for the first train on 2 December 2016
Special Express 26 Nong Khai - BKK - Depart Nong Khai 19.10 Arrive BKK 06.00 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 29 October 2016 for the first train on 3 December 2016
Special Express 31 BKK - Hatyai - Depart BKK 14.45 Arrive Hatyai 06.35 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 29 October 2016 for the first train on 2 December 2016
Special Express 32 Hatyai - BKK - Depart Hatyai 18.45 Arrive BKK 10.30 AM (Next Day) => Reservation started on 29 October 2016 for the first train on 3 December 2016


Special Express 09/10 BKK <-> Chiang Mai 
Second Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 791 Baht - Lower Bed 881 Baht 
First Class Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 1,253 บาทBaht - Lower Bed 1,453 Baht 

Special Express 23/24 BKK <-> Ubon Ratchathani
Second Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 731 Baht - Lower Bed 821 Baht 
First Class Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 1,120 บาทBaht - Lower Bed 1,320 Baht 

Special Express 25/26 BKK <-> Nong Khai 
Second Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 748 Baht - Lower Bed 838 Baht 
First Class Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 1,157 บาทBaht - Lower Bed 1,357 Baht 

Special Express 31/32 BKK <-> Hatyai
Second Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 855 Baht - Lower Bed 945 Baht 
First Class Class Aircon Sleeper - Upper Bed 1,394 บาทBaht - Lower Bed 1,594 Baht 

After New year 2017, there will be fare hike by 200 - 300 Baht for this new express though

REF: https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1484367521578114


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the schedule for Train 23/24 - started on 11 November 2016
SP 23 Isan Watana








Bangkok Departure 20.30 
Samsen Departure 20.43
Bangsue Junction Departure 20.49
Bang Khen Departure 20.58
Lak Si Departure 21.04
Donmueang Departure 21.11
Rangsit Departure 21.21
Ayutthaya Departure 21.53
Nakhon Ratchasima	Departure 01.46 (New Day)
Lam Plaimat Departure 03.03 (New Day)
Buriram Departure 03.34 (New Day)
Surin Departure 04.14 (New Day)
Sikhoraphum Departure 04.43 (New Day)
Uthumpornphisai Departure 05.20 (New Day)
Sisaket Departure 05.39 (New Day)
Kanthararom Departure 06.06 (New Day)
Ubon Ratchathani Arrive 06.35 (New Day)

SP 24 Isan Watana - started on 12 November 2016








Ubon Ratchathani Departure 19.00
Kanthararom Departure 19.29
Sisaket Departure 19.55
Uthumpornphisai Departure 20.15
Sikhoraphum Departure 20.52
Surin Departure 21.22
Buriram Departure 22.01
Lam Plaimat Departure 22.31 
Nakhon Ratchasima	Departure 23.44
Ayutthaya Departure 03.41 (New Day)
Rangsit Departure 04.15 (New Day)
Donmueang Departure 04.25 (New Day)
Lak Si Departure 04.33 (New Day)
Bang Khen Departure 04.40 (New Day)
Bangsue Junction Departure 04.52 (New Day)
Samsen Departure 04.59 (New Day)
Bangkok Arrive 05.15 (New Day)

Upper bed for second class aircon sleeper 731 Baht - 
Lower Bed for second class aircon sleeper 821 Baht
Upper bed for first class aircon sleeper 1120 Baht - 
Lower Bed for first class aircon sleeper 1320 Baht
the whole room for first class aircon sleeper 1820 Baht - for those who travel alone


https://www.facebook.com/สถานีรถไฟอ...1/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1168484553239168


----------



## Wisarut

For the issue related to the replacement of SP35/36, here is what I got from fellow railway men:

1. From Friday 2 December 2016, SP37/38 (BKK <-> Sugei Golok) and SP 45/46 (BKK <-> Padang besar - 2 carriages coupling with SP37/38) will be running the following fashion

SP45+SP37 Depart from BKK 15.10 Arrive Hatyai Junction 0720 (New day) - decoupling SP45 (2 carriages) from SP37


2. From Saturday 3 December 2016, SP45/46 (2 carriages) will run in the following manners from Hatyai to Padang Besar
SP 45
Hatyai Depart 0758
Klong Ngae Arrive 0825 Depart 0826
Padang besar (Thai) Arrive 0847 Depart 0850
Padang Besar (Malaysia) Arrive 0853 

SP46
Padang Besar (Malaysia) Depart 1700
Padang besar (Thai) Arrive 1703 Depart 0706
Klong Ngae Arrive 1729 Depart 1730
Hatyai Arrive 1755 - Coupling with SP38 to become SP46 + 38 to Depart Hatyai 1810
Arrive BKK 1010 (New Day)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater

After running SP 31/32, IE35/36 will have to be cancelled 
SP31 Departed BKK 1445 Arrived Hatyai 0635 (New day) effective 2 December 2016
SP32 Departed Hatyai 1845 Arrived BKK 1030 (New day) effective 3 December 2016
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater


----------



## Appleich

*Double-track railway projects are being presented for cabinet's approval tomorrow :*



> *Dual-track routes go to cabinet Tuesday*
> 
> Bangkok Post | 30 Oct 2016 at 16:52
> 
> *Three dual-track rail routes costing more than 55 billion baht will be submitted to the cabinet for consideration on Nov 1, Deputy Transport Minister Ormsin Chivapruck says.*
> 
> The three rail lines will be proposed to the cabinet along with the draft amendment of the rail transport department act, Mr Omsin said on Sunday. The lines – the 148km Lop Buri-Pak Nam Pho, the 165km Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin and the 90km Hua Hin-Prachuap Khiri Khan routes – will be the first to go before the cabinet, with the investment costs estimated at 24.8 billion, 20 billion and 10 billion baht respectively. They are among seven double-track inter-provincial railway projects planned by the State Railway of Thailand after Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha issued an order under Section 44 of the interim constitution to fast-track the projects.
> 
> ...
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1122908/dual-track-routes-go-to-cabinet-tuesday


*Thailand's current double-track railway projects :*



Code:


[B]#[/B]     [B]Route[/B]                             [B]Length[/B]      [B]Cost[/B]                  [B]Main line[/B]

[U]Construction[/U]

1.    Thanon Jira  - Khon Kean          185 km.     THB 23.44 billion     Northeastern
2.    Chacheongsao - Kaeng Khoi         106 km.     THB 11.35 billion     Eastern

[U]Tender process[/U]

3.    Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumpon     167 km.     THB 17.25 billion     Southern
4.    Map Kabao - Thanon Jira           132 km.     THB 29.67 billion     Northeastern

[U]Recently approved[/U]

5.    Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho            148 km.     THB 24.80 billion     Northern
6.    Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin           165 km.     THB 20.00 billion     Southern
7.    Hua Hin - Prachuap Khiri Khan      90 km.     THB 10.00 billion     Southern










_Note: I use Thailand map template from Ginkgo Maps under the CC-BY-3.0 license._


----------



## dida888

double track with speed ranged 160- 180 km , electrified system installation is enough for Thailand


----------



## Codename B

*4 high speed rail projects in FY 2017 investment plan*
November 01, 2016 01:00 By THE NATION

*FOUR high-speed-rail projects will be included in the government’s 2017 investment plan, while three routes of the double-tracking project will be proposed to the Cabinet today, said Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith.*

He said most of the ministry’s investments in fiscal 2017 would be continuations of projects from fiscal 2016 and those that were unable to attain their targets this fiscal year. Next week, the ministry will report such problems to the Cabinet, he said.

The four high-speed-rail projects that are not expected to achieve their targets this fiscal year will be included in the 2017 plan. These are 

the Bt179-billion 252.5-kilometre Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima route, 
the Bt224-billion 382km Bangkok-Phitsanulok route, 
the Bt152-billion 193.5km Bangkok-Rayong route, and 
the Bt94.6-billion 165km Bangkok-Hua Hin route.

The ministry will today (Nov 1) propose to the Cabinet three double-tracking projects, Arkhom said. They are 

the Bt24.84-billion 148km Lop Buri-Pak Nampho route, 
the Bt20.04-billion 165km Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin route, and 
the Bt10.30-billion 190km Hua Hin-Prachuap Khiri Khan route.

Also included in the 2017 plan are nine double-tracking projects. They are the

90km Hua Hin-Prachuap Khiri Khan route, 
309km Chira Junction-Ubon Ratchathani route, 
174km Khon Kaen-Nong Khai route, 
167km Chumphon-Surat Thani route, 
339km Surat Thani-Songkhla route, 
45km Hat Yai-Padang Besar route, 
217km Denchai-Chiang Mai route, 
326km Denchai-Chiang Rai-Chiang Khong route, and 
335km Ban Phai-Nakhon Phanom route.

Other projects are two extensions for the Skytrain Green Line – the

Bt11.99-billion 7km Khu Khot-Lamlukka route and 
Bt13.70-billion 7km Samut Prakarn-Bangpoo route – and 
one motorway project, the Bt80-billion 119km Nakhon Pathom-Cha-am route.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/news/business/macroeconomics/30298825

115 New Train Carriages

















https://www.facebook.com/Trainlism/?fref=ts


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> The ministry will today (Nov 1) propose to the Cabinet three double-tracking projects, Arkhom said. They are
> 
> the Bt24.84-billion 148km Lop Buri-Pak Nampho route,
> the Bt20.04-billion 165km Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin route, and
> the Bt10.30-billion 190km Hua Hin-Prachuap Khiri Khan route.


Now, three double tracking project just has been approved:

1) 148km Lop Buri-Pak Nampho route at 24,722.28 Million Baht including 30 km Tha Wung bypass on 371 Rai of land - Bidding in December 2016 and done in 2021 - with improved station buildings as well as new station buildings along with the new level crossings and fences along the route
2) 165km Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin route with 27 stations at 20,046.41 Million Baht - Bidding in March 2017 and done in March 2020 - with improved station buildings as well as new station buildings along with the new level crossings and fences along the route
3) 90km Hua Hin-Prachuap Khiri Khan route with 13 stations at 10,239.58 Million Baht - Bidding in May 2017 and done in early 2020 - with improved station buildings as well as new station buildings along with the new level crossings and fences along the route


The following sections are double tracked 
BKK - Rangsit 29.7 km 
Ban Phachi - Lopburi 44 km
Ban Phachi - Map Krabao 44 km
Bangsue - Nakhon Pathom 56.2 km 
Chachoengsao - Laem Chabang 78.7 km
Triple track is from Rangsit to Ban Phachai - 60 km
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1521485504532176
http://www.tnnthailand.com/news_detail.php?id=118348&t=news


----------



## Appleich

*Progress on Thanon Jira - Khon Kean Line (185 km.) :*

_Photographs by Khun Marut, July 2, 2016._


























Source : https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThaiRailNews/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1047729028642422

*Progress on Khlong Sip Kao - Kaeng Khoi Line (106 km.) :*

_Photographs by Khun Marut, October 1, 2016._


























Source : https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThaiRailNews/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1119941491421175


----------



## Wisarut

Now, all 7 double tracking projects got cabinet approvals - 2 have been under construction (Chachoengsao - Klong 19 - Kaeng Khoi and Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen) while the other 2 routes are pending for bidding (Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn and Map Krabao - Thanon Jira including 4 new tunnels) while the other 3 routes [Lop Buri-Pak Nampho route (148km) including 30 km Tha Wung bypass Nakhon Pathom-Hua Hin (165 km) and Hua Hin-Prachuap Khiri (90 km)] just got cabinet approval:

In year 2017, the following 9 double tracking projects must be implemented with total distance of 2174 km - separated into 2 section

1. the existing routes with the designs are done with total distance of 1493 km including
1.1 Paknam Pho - Denchai (285 km)
1.2 Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km)
1.3 Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (174 km)
1.4 Chumporn - Surat Thani (167 km)
1.5 Surat Thani - Hat Yai and Hat Yai - Songkla (324 km)
1.6 Denchai - Chiang Mai (189 km)
1.7 Hat Yai - Padang besar electrified double tracking (45 km)

2. New routes with total distance of 681 km
2.1 Bai Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (355 km)
2.2 Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (326 km)
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_79105


----------



## Wisarut

Details on 166,860 Million Yen loan for purchasing EMUs + eletrification which is equal to 57,907.26 Million Baht - using the rate of 34.7041 Baht per 100 Yen
Annual interest rate: 0.30% with consultant fee with the rate of 0.01% a year + Front-End Fee at 0.2% of loan 
the interests and principal payment will be executed on 20 January and 20 July every years started from 20 July 2021 to 20 July 2031
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/725261


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line need 4 tunnels
> 1. Khao Poon tunnel at Song district of Phra - 1100 meters between km 606 + 200 - km 607 + 300
> 2. Mae teeb tunnel at Ngao district of Lampang - 6300 meters between km 609 + 100 - km 615 + 400
> 3. Mae sa tunnel at Mueang district of Phayao - South of Phayao university with the length of 2800 meters between km 663 + 400 - km 666 + 200
> 4. Doi luang tunnel at Chiang Saen in Chiang rai with the distance 3400 meters between km816 + 600 - km 820 + 000
> http://denchai-chiangrairailway.com/PDF/[email protected]


Seems to me that ONLY the following tunnels have been actually constructed as the way to cut down the cost
1. Mae teeb tunnel at Ngao district of Lampang - 6400 meters between km 609 + 100 - km 615 + 500 
2. Mae sa tunnel at Mueang district of Phayao - South of Phayao university with the length of 2800 meters between km 663 + 400 - km 666 + 200 
3. Doi luang tunnel at Chiang Saen in Chiang rai with the distance 3600 meters between km 816 + 600 - km 820 + 200


So, the list of 26 stations of Denchai - chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with total price tag of 76,980 Million Baht including construction and consultant fee at 73172 Million Baht + land exappropriation of 9661 Rai of 7292 land plots at 3808 Million Baht and distance of 323 km will be as follows:


0 Denchai (เด่นชัย) - Major station - km 533 + 532 - replacing the existing Denchai Station building dated 1957 by the new station building built as a part of Pak Nampho - Denchai double tracking
1 Soong Men (สูงเม่น) - Minor station - km 547 + 750
2 Phrae (แพร่) - Major station - km 560 + 500
3 Mae Kham Mee (แม่คำมี) -a minor station - dropping point for Nong Muang Khai - km 572 + 250
4 Nong Siaw (หนองเสี้ยว) - stopping place - km 584 + 200
5 Song (สอง) - minor station - km 590 + 900

Passing through 6400-meter Mae Teeb tunnel in Ngao district of Lampang (km 609+100 - km 615+500)

6 Mae Teeb (แม่ตีบ) - stopping place - km 617 + 925
7 Ngao (งาว) - minor station - km 636 + 975 
8 Pong Tao (ปงเตา) - stopping place - km 642 + 300
passing the 2800-meter Mae Ka tunnel in Mueang District (km 663+400 - km 666+200) 

9 Phayao University - (มหาวิทยาลัยพะเยา) minor station - km 670 + 700
10 Ban Thok Kwak - (บ้านโทกหวาก) stopping place - km 677 + 600
11 Phayao station (พะเยา) - major station - km 683 + 600
12 Dong Jen (ดงเจน) - stopping place - km 689 + 800
13 Ban Raung (บ้านร้อง) - stopping place - km 696 + 600
14 Ban Mai (บ้านใหม่) - stopping place - km 709 + 900
15 Pa Daed (ป่าแดด) - minor station - km 724 + 500
16 Pa Ngae (ป่าแงะ) - stopping place - km 732 + 715
17 Ban Pong Kluea (บ้านโป่งเกลือ) - stopping place - km 743 + 025
18 San Pa Heang (สันป่าเหียง) - stopping place - km 756 + 600
19 Chiang Rai (เชียงราย) - Major station - km 771 + 800
20 Thung Kor (ทุ่งก่อ) - stopping placs - km 785 + 500
21 Wiang Chiang Rung (เวียงเชียงรุ้ง) - minor station - km 796 + 425
22 Ban Pa Sang junction (ชุมทางบ้านป่าซาง) - minor station - km 756 + 600

passing the 3600-meter Doi Luang tunnel in Chiang Saen district of Chiang Rai (km 816+600 - km 820+200)

23 Bang Kiang (บ้านเกี๋ยง) - stopping place - km 829 + 300
24 Sri Don Chai (ศรีดอนชัย) - Stopping place - km 839 + 300
25 Chiang Khong (เชียงของ) - near the foot of the 4th Friendship Bridge - Minor station (km 852 + 750)
Branch line to Chiang Saen 
26. Chiang Saen (เชียงแสน) - EOL of branch line - 24.252 km from Ban Pa Sang junction => km 780 + 852

Bidding started in 2017 and done in 2020
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/347283
http://www.chiangmainews.co.th/page/business/เริ่มเดินหน้าสร้างทางร/


----------



## Wisarut

Summary of massive double tracking
Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen - 185 km Need to construct the new elevated station at KHon Kaen - 5.4 km elevated track - 
new container yard at Ban Kradone, Bua Yai Junction and Tha Phra - moved the old CY out of Ban Kho which has become growing suburb of Khorat city - UIC 54 (BS 105) rail monoblock 
at 26,152.70 Million Baht 

0. Thanon Jira Junction km. 266 + 285.00 (Starting point of the project is at km 267+373 at the turnout near the main track - with a new station building - main dropping point for Fort Suranaree - Expanding the existing container yard 
1. Ban Koh km. 272 + 500.00 - Expanding the existing container yard from just milled rice from Jia Meng rice - the owner of Hong Thong (Golden Phoenix) rice - to get maize, sugar cane, tapioca, and industrial products around Khorat 
2. Ban Kradone Halt km. 284 + 680.00 (Ban Nong Gan Nga crossed out) - the new container yard + new station building 
3. Ban Nong Kan-Nga stop 
4. Nong Maew km. 289 + 845.00 - station that bring the local food products to be sold in Khorat City. 
5. None Soong km. 295 + 111.00 
6. Ban Dong Plong km. 302 + 230.00 
7. Ban Makha km. 308 + 300.00 (Noen Thua Paeb Halt has been crossed out) 
9. Phon Songkram km 315 + 775.00 
10. Ban Don Yai km. 320 + 405.00 
11. Ban Rai stop 
12. Mueang Khong km. 326 + 952.00 
13. None Thong Lang km. 335 + 855.00 (Ban Rai Halt has been crossed out) 
14. Huay rahat Halt km. 342 + 518.50 
15. Bua Yai Junction km. 345 + 650.00 - Dropping Point to Chaiyaphum with the new container yard - for the future line to Nakhon Phanom via Roy Ed and Mukdaharn 
16. Noen Sawat Halt km. 351 + 137.00 
17. Nong Bua Lai km. 357 + 445.00 
18. Saladin Halt km. 362 + 525.00 
19. Nong Makhea km. 370 + 140.00 
20. Mueang Phol km. 377 + 810.00 
21. Ban Han km. 396 + 940.00 
22. Ban Phai km. 407 + 853.00 
23. Ban Haed km. 423 + 755.00 
24. Nong Mek Halt km. 431+ 608.00 
25. Tha Phra km. 439 + 550.00 => expanding to accept products from Khon Kaen Brewery (subsidiary of Boon Rawd Brewery - beer, drinking water, soda, malt) 
26. Khon Kaen km. 449 + 962.00 (End of the project at km.454+000 - usign hte turn out of Samran station? 

Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - 26 stations with elevated station at Hua Hin at 9,270,000,000.00 Baht
started at km 47 + 700 (Nakhon Pahtom yard) all the way to km 217+700 (4 km south of Hua Hin - near Nong Kae - using UIC 54 rails mopnoblock 
with elevated track between km 211+582.900 and km 215+872.900 (total 4.290 km) for Hua Hin city with a price tag of 20,145.59 Million Baht 
4.1 Nakhon Pathom 
4.2 Sanam Chandra Palace - dropping point for Silapakorn University Sanam Chan campus - just 1 km from Nakhon Pathom - even after Silapakorn University has transferred Sanam Chandra Palace back to Royal Household Bureau a few years ago 
4.3 Phrong Madua 
4.4 Khlong Bang Tan 
4.5 Nong Pla Duk Junction 
4.6 Ban Pong 
4.7 Nakhon Chum 
4.8 Khlong Ta Khot 
4.9 Photharam 
4.10 Chet Samian 
4.11 Ban Kluai 
4.12 Chulalongkorn Bridge 
4.13 Rachaburi 
4.14 Ban Khu Bua 
4.15 Bo Takhro 
4.16 Ban Pa Kai 
4.17 Pak Tho 
4.18 Huai Rong 
4.19 Bang Khem - station in mangrove forest 
4.20 Khao Yoi 
4.21 Nong Pla Lai 
4.22 Bang Chak 
4.23 Phetchaburi 
4.24 Khao Thamon 
4.25 Nong Mai Luang 
4.26 Nong Chok 
4.27 Nong Sala 
4.28 Ban Cha-am 
4.29 Huai Sai Nua 
4.30 Huai Sai Tai 
4.31 Hua Hin - the new elevated building on Hua Hin station yard 

Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan at 9,990,000,000.00 Baht - 12 station with 1 halt - container yard at Sam Roy Yod and Thung Mamao
More info about 90 km Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan double tracking 
Starting Point: km 217+005.328 (EOL for Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin Double tracking), about 4 km from the new Hua Hin station building at km 213+110.400) 
EOL: km 301+100.00 (Starting point for Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn station), about 1 km before reaching Prachuab Khirikhan station at km 302+339.000 
this line passing through 5 districts and 15 communes in Prachuab Khirikhan - 2 communes of Hua Hin (Hua hin, Nong Khae - at Nong Kae station, 
Suan Sone Pradiphat halt, Khao Tao station), 2 communes of Pranburi (Wangphongse and Pranburi - Wang Phongse station for Infantry Center - Fort Thanarat, and Pranburi station) 4 communes of Sam Roy Yod (Sila Loy, Salalai, Rai Kao, Rai Mai - Huay Kwang stop, Nong Khang station Sam Roy Yod station) 3 commune of Kuiburi (Sam Krathai, Kui Nuea and Kui Buri, - Sam Krathai station and Kuiburi station) and 4 communes of Meuang Prachuab Khirikhan (Bo Nok, Ao Noy, Koh Lak and Prachuab Khirikhan - Bo Nok station, Thung Mamao station, Khan Kradai station and Prachuab Khirikhan station) 
0. Hua Hin station
1. Nong Kae station, 
2. Suan Sone Pradiphat halt
3. Khao Tao station
4. Wang Phongse station for Infantry Center - Fort Thanarat,
5. Pranburi station
6. Huay Kwang station, 
7. Nong Khang station 
8. Sam Roy Yod station
9. Sam Krathai station 
10. Kuiburi station 
11. Bo Nok station, 
12. Thung Mamao station, 
13. Khan Kradai station 
14. Prachuab Khirikhan station - not included

Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn - 20 stations () + 7 stops + 1 halt at 16,500,000,000.00 Baht
including Prachuab Khirikahn and Chumporn - 5 new stopping place with the demolition of the old 14 stations buildings in 6 districts of 2 province 
wiht price tag of 17,452.53 Million Baht
5.1 Prachuap Khiri Khan 
5.1A Nong Hin - the station which may be crossed out after double tracking 
5.2 Whagor - halt upgraded to station 
5.3 Wang Duan 
5.4 Huai Yang 
5.4A Thung Pradu - the station which is to be downgraded to stop
5.5 Thap Sakae 
5.5A Don Sai - the station which is to be downgraded to stop
5.6 Khok Ta Hom - halt upgraded to station 
5.7 Ban Krut 
5.7A Nong Mongkhon - the station which may be crossed out after double tracking 
5.8 Na Phak Khuang 
5.9 Bang Saphan Yai 
5.9A Hin Gong - the station which may be crossed out after double tracking 
5.10 Cha Muang 
5.11 Bang Saphan Noi 
5.12 Huai Sak 
5.12A Ban Sai Thong - the station which may be crossed out after double tracking 
5.13 Khao Chaiyarat 
5.14 Map Ammarit 
5.14A Ban Sap Somboon - the station which may be crossed out after double tracking 
5.15 Khlong Wang Chang 
5.16 Pathiu 
5.17 Ban Khok Ma 
5.18 Saphli 
5.18A Nong Nian - the station which may be crossed out after double tracking 
5.19 Na Cha-ang 
5.20 Chumphon 

Map Krabao - Thanon Jira double tracking at 29,968.62 Million Baht consisted of 2 sections - to allow 160 kph max speed consisted of 2 sections: 

1. Map Krabao - Lad bua Khao (77 km) - need land exapporpriation with the width of 40 meter for tunnels and elevated track while the old route will be preserved for local trains - ONLY the section with 
the wide curve and level section will need just second track on the left - this section consisted of the followign stations 

1.1 Map Krabao station (remain the same) at km 134+300 with the starting point of double tracking at km 134+250 

The elevated double track from km. 147+800 - km. 152+650 
1.2 New Muak Lek station (elevated) at km. 147+878 - - the station on the new route to supersede the old one - with container yard to boot 
1.3 Pang Asok station at km. 161+080 
1.4 Bun Dai Mah station at km. 169+375 - highest point on Dong Phraya yen section 
1.5 Pak Chong station at km. 175+397 
1.6 Sub Muang station at km. 183+367 
1.7 Chanthuek station at km. 191+195 
1.8 Klong Khannan Jit station at km. 197+753 
1.9 Klong Phai station at km. 208+400 
1.10 Lad bua Khao station at km. 211+210 

2.Lad bua Khao - Thanon Jira Junction - just put the second track in parallel with the existing track to increase the railway strip zone to become 80 meter wide with the following stations 
2.1 Ban Mai Samrong at km. 216+700 
2.2 Nong Namkhun at km. 220+175 
2.3 Si Kiaw station at km. 225+715 
2.4 Khok Sa-Ad station at km. 230+984 
2.5 Soong Noen station at km. 235+765.000 
2.6 Kud Jik station and Container Yard at km. 243+008.610 
2.7 Khok Kruat station at km. 251+860.000 
2.8 Phoo Khao Lad station at km. 259+350.000 
2.9 Nakhon Ratchasima stationat km. 265+600.000 
2.10 Thanon Jira Junction at km. 268+375.300 -> End of Double track at km 270 + 000 

The section from Map Krabao - Pha Sadej [km. 138 + 958.900] - Hin Lap [km. 144 + 296.240] - Muak Lek (Old) [km. 152+199.700] - Klang Dong [km. 160+030.060] and Pang Asok [km. 165 + 199.420] 
remains the same - just for local trains and the tourist trains. 

The elevated double track from km 147+800 - km. 152+650 

4 New double tunnels 
1. Map Krabao tunnel from km 136+255 to km 141+815 in Saraburi 
2. Hin Lap tunnel from km 144+840 to km 145+100 in Saraburi 
3. Muak Lek tunnel from km 145+627 to km 145+747 in Saraburi 
4. Klong Khanan Jit tunnel from km 198+400 to km 199+550 in Nakhon Ratchasima 

New station buildings: 
1. Small type stations (less than 2000 passengers a day) at the following places 
1.1 Bundai Mah [the old Bun Dai Mah station at km. 173.649.920 while the new Bundai Mah at km. 169+375] 
1.2 Klong Khanan Jit [the old Klong Khanan Jit station at km. 202.200.000 while the new Klong Khanan Jit at km. 197+753] 
1.3 Kud Jik [the old Kud Jik station at km. 241+158.480 while the new Kud Jik at km. 243+008.610 ] 
1.4 Khok Kruat [the old Khok Kruat station at km. 249+949.20 while the new Khok Kruat station at km. 251+860.000] 

2. Middle type stations (2000-5000 passengers a day) at the following places 
2.1 New Muak Lak 
2.2 Pak Chong 
2.3 Klong Phai 
2.4 Si kiaw at km. 225+715 
2.5 Thanon Jira Junction at km. 268+375.300 [the concrete station buiding at km. 266+292.20 preserved as SRT office] 
3. Large type stations (More than 5000 passengers a day) at the following places 
3.1 Nakhon Ratchasima at km 265+600.000 [the concrete station buiding at km. 263 + 653.00 opened on 24 June 1955 is preserved as SRT Office] 

Preserved station buildings - just improving the existing parking lots to allow buses and motorcycles to park: 
1. Pang Asok [the old position is at km 160+030.060 - the new position is 1.3 Pang Asok station at km. 161+080] 
2. Chan Thuek 
3. Lad bua Khao at km. 211+210 
4. Ban Mai Samrong at km. 216+700 
5. Nong Nam Khun at km. 225+715 
6. Khok Sa-ad 
7. Soong Noen 
8. Phoo Khao Lad at km 257 + 445 

Maximum Length: 
1. Cargo trains: 580 meter 
2. Intercity trains: 450 meter 


3. Local trains: 200 meter 
4. High Speed EMU on meter gauge with the max speed of 160 kph: 300 meter 

//----------------
Lop buri - Pak Nampho double tracking - 2 sections
1. Tha Wung bypass started at km 121+250 at Ban Klab station before following Highway 3196 before crossing Lopburi river at the opposite bank to 
Wat Thammikkaram (thus getting the name as "Wat Thammikkaram station") all the way to Highway 311 (Lopburi - Tha Wung) opposite to Pho Ngoen Roasted fish 
(New Lopburi station) before meeting the existing Northern line at km 141+100 North of Tha Khae station 

2. double tracking from Tha Kae station at km 136 + 500 all the way to Pak Nam Pho station before ending up at km 252 + 150. 


Section 1 - Tha Wung Bypass route 
1. Wat Thammikkaram station - small station - However - may consider that this one should be New Lopburi station 
2. New Lopburi station - large station - However - may consider that this one should be Tha Wung station since it is near Tha Wung district

Section 2 - station along existing Northern line 
0. Ban Klab station - small station 
1. Ban Pa Wai station - dropping point to Special Warfare command [the 5th Army] - small station - will be upgraded to large station once High Speed railway to Phitsanuloke has become a reality since the New Lopburi station is at Ban Pa Wai station 
2. Lopburi station - large station dropping point for Singburi province and fort King Narai the Great - small station 
3. Tha Khae station - small station 
4. Khok Krathiam station - dropping point for Army Aviation Center and Artillery center - small station 
5. Nong Tao station - small station - used to have branch line to Iron mine at Khao Thub Kwai 
6. Nong Sai Khao station - small station 
7. Ban Mee - middle level station - used to have a branch line to Ban Mee Quarry until 2010 and branch line to Marl mine 
8. Huay Kaew station - small station 
9. Phai Yai stop 
10. Rong Rian Chansen stop 
11. Chan Sen station - middle level station 
12. Ban Kok Kwao stop 
13. Chon Khae station - middle level station - used to have quarry pit 
14. Thale Wa stop 
15. Phone Thong station - small station - used to have branch line to Jalaprathan Cement 
16. Ban Takli station - middle level station - dropping point to Chai Nart province via Phahonyothin road [Highway 1] 
17. Dong Mangku station - small station 
18. Hua Wai station - old water station - small station 
19. Nong Pho station - small station 
20. Hua Ngiw station - small station 
21. Noen makok station - small station 
22. Khao Thong station - used to be a dropping point to Uthai Thani until Nakhon Sawan station has taken over due to more stops - small station 
23. Nakhon sawan station - Large station - dropping point for Fort Chiraprawat and the bus to Uthai Thani - Container yard for rice as PTT is going to close down the natural gas depot at Nakhon Sawan Station 
24. Pak Nam pho station - small station 

Hatyai Padang besar electrified double tracking

Hope to open the 44.5 km electrified double tracking from Hatyai to Padang Besar with a price tag of 12,169 million Baht by the end of 2021 according to the plan with 6 pairs of passenger trains and 4 pairs of cargo trains in year 2021 and 16 pairs of passenger trains and 7 pairs of cargo trains in year 2051 - 3.5 million Passengers a year + 1.5 million tons of cargo a year - take 26 minutes from Hatyai to Padang Besar though - due the way to deal with 33 level crossings along the routes - going to use 25 KVC electric power for electric traction 

Just need land exappropriation around 22 Rai (9 acres) at km 967 at Thung Moh commune, Sadao district of Songkla for curve correcting 
The starting point km 928+750 (hat Yai station yard) 
the Ending Point km 973+345 (border Pole) 

Curve correcting from km 966+000 – km.967+300 - the old section closed once this curve correcting section has been opened. 

3 elevated tracks section 
1) km. 932 + 200 (before the level crossing with Highway 4) to km 935+500 (Ban Phru Halt) 
2) km. 951+300 (before reaching Klong Ngae station) to km. 953+000 
3) km. 954+500 – km.955+200 
List of stations and stops: 
The starting point km 928+860 (Southern section of Hat Yai station yard) 
1. Hatyai Junction km 928+580 
2. Ban Phru stop km 935+925
3. Sala Thunglung stop - km 944+87
4. Klong Ngae station - elevated station km 952 + 625
5. Klong Ram stop km 961 + 100
6. Ban Tha Khoi stop km 968 + 450
7. Padang Besar 2 station at km 972 + 900
the Ending Point km 973+306.550 (border Pole) 

total price tag 13,341 Million Baht 
Economic Internal Rate of Return : EIRR) 18.78% 
Financial Inter Rate of Return : FIRR 0.30% 

Need to construct 6 elevated U-turns + 15 road tunnels at the level crossing + 10 railway bridge across the level crossing. 
Daily passenger in 2021 (first year of opening the electrified line) 4,732 passengers a day 

Need land exappropriation : 21 Rai 3 Ngan 91 Sq. Wah (3.5164 hectares) 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205533650694970&set=pcb.805586312864416&type=3&theater

//-------------

Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Postponed as Big Jun want the extension of the line from Chiang Mai to Chiang Rai despite of the fact that the construction cost per km is 6 times the construction cost per km from Denchai to Chiang Khong via Chiang Rai (326 km) at 77,486 Million Baht (3808 Million Baht land exappropriation for 10000 rai of land and 4 tunnels with the total length of 13 km + 71000 Million Baht construction). Big Jin has come up after Chinese government has rejected the line from Bangsue Central to Chiang Mai as it has no direct connection to the 4th Friendship Bridge in Chiang Khong via Chiang Rai [now, the business hub for Chinese investor]. 

the 326 km from Denchai to Chiang Khong consisted of the following sections 
1. Section in Prae [77.20 km] with 6 station including Denchai [New building], Soong Men, Phrae, Mae Khammee, Nong Siaw and Song 
2. Section in Lampang [52.40 km] with 3 stations including Mae Teeb - Ngao and Pong Tao 
3. section in Phayao [54.10 km] with 6 stations including Phayao university. Thok Kwak, Phayao, Dong Jenm Ban Rong and Ban Mai 
4. section in Chiang Rai [139.40] with 11 stations including Pa Daen, pa Ngae, Ban Pong Kluea, San Pa Hiang, Chiang Rai, Thung Kor, Wiang Chiang Rung, Pa Sang Junction, Ban Kiang, Sri Don Chai and Chiang Khon 

the strip width would be 50 meter for meter gauge 

Furthermore, OTP is going to deal with the double tracking from Denchai to Chiang mai to increase track capacity that pass 4 provinces [Phra, Lampang, Lamphun, Chiang Mai], 10 district and 30 communes - which can be done byeither 

1. sticking with the same old 217 km route 
2. sticking much the same route but with curve correction to shorten to 206 km 
3. almost the new route to Lampang before following the same highspeed route to Chiang Mai - 170 km 
4. the mixed of Choice 2 and 3
4.1 Denchai - Lampang - sticking with the existing route but with curve correction to allow max speed of 120 kph 
4.2 Lampang - Chiang Mai - new route to allow 160 kph max speed 

Double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai - using the 4th choice 189 km - passing 4 provinces, 10 districts, 30 communes with 18 stations 
the at grade section 128.35 km 
the elevated section 45.68 km through national park, and reserved forests 
tunnel 14.97 km 
total cost 61,220 Million Baht
There will be 18 stations along this double track - according to Choice 4 - Denchai excluded since it is a partof Pak Nampho - Denchai
1. Pak Pan station - renovated and expanded as small station 
2. Kaeng Luang station - Built anew as small station 
3. Huay Mae Ta halt 
4. Ban Pin station - Built anew as a Large station 
5. Pha Khan station - Built anew as small and elevated station as it is within forest area 
6. Pang Puay station - Built anew as small station 
7. Mae Chang - renovated and expanded as small station 
8. mae Moh station - built anew at the new place - Mid size station 
9. Sala Pha Lad station - Built anew as small station 
10. Mae Tha station - renovated and expanded as small station 
11. Nong Wua Thao station - Southern suburb of Lampang city - Built anew as small station 
12. Nakhon Lampang - Specially Large station - by Major renovation to accommodate both existing railway and High Speed train 
13. Hang Chat station - Built anew as small station Container Yard near Highway 1039 
14. Sala Mae Tha station - Built anew as small and elevated station 
15. Lam Phun station - Built anew as a Large station to accommodate both existing railway and High Speed train 
16. Pa Sao station - Built anew as small and elevated station since it is flood prone area 
17. Saraphi station - Southern Suburb of Chiang Mai city - renovated and expanded as small station - with Container yard near Highway 121 with access to Hgih way 11 to reach Northern Industrial estate in Lamphun - Locomotive depot and maintainance center 
18. Chiang Mai station - terminus - Specially Large station - by Major renovation to accommodate both existing railway and High Speed train 


Denchai - Lampang - Hang Chai will follow the same old route with the curve correcting to ensure max speed of 120 kph 
Hang Chat - Chiang Mai will follow the new route until it reaches Sala Phalat with max speed of 160 kph 
Those station are more of the renovated stations rather than built anew 

There will be no station between Hang Chat station - Sala Mae Tha station and Sala Mae Tha station - Lamphun station since it has been built on the new route 

the old route is for tourists 
the 4th choice (the selected one) will be as follows:
1. Denchai at km 533 + 947 to Pak Pan at km 538 + 447 - remain the same
2. the track startingto deviated fromt the existing line and curve correcting to allow 120 max speed to Kaeng Luang station at km 544+947 at Mae Pan commune, 
Long district of Phrae with 2 tunnels at km 543+627 (288 meter) and km 544+469 (690 meter) 
3. From Kaeng Luang station at km 554 + 612 will follow the same track with curve correction to pass tunnel at km 555+704 (500 meter) until it has rach km 557 + 550 
in Ban Pin commune, Long district of Phrae before heading downward with steepness of 12 in 1000 to Ban Pin station at km 562 + 516

From Ban Pin to Pang Puay will climb the hill with curve correcting and steepness of 10 in 1000 passing 2 tunnel at km 571+603 (200 meter) km.574+647 (270 meter)
to Pha Khan at km 576 + 229 and then passing tunnel at km 577+743 (250 meter) and km 582+485 (3500 meter - the way to deal with Hill at km 588 issue) before ending up at Pang Puay at km 587+788 

From Pang Puay station, the train will go downward at the steepness of 12 in 1000 with curve correctings to Mae Chang before reaching Mae Moh at km 605+747
From Mae Moh station to Sala Phalard station, it will climb the hill at the steepness of 12 in 1000 with the peak at km 613+605
From Sala Phalard station to Nakhon Lampang station, the track will go downward with the steepness at 7-12 in 1000 
From Hang Chat station, the line deviate from existing track from Hang Chat district of Lampang to Mae Tha of Lamphun - passing tunnel around km 645 + 447 to 652 + 947
before crossing Mae Tha at km 659 + 173 before reaching the existing track at km 659 + 627 at Tha Sobsao commune, mae Tha district of Lamphun
before deviate once agan to Sri Bua Ban commune before passing the tunnel at km 660 + 721 (600 meter) and km 660+879 (540 meter)before heacving back to 
the existing track at km 671 + 947 before heading to Lamphun, Saraphee and Chiang Mai terminus at Wat Ket
http://www.denchai-chiangmai-doubletrack.com/about3.1.php
http://www.denchai-chiangmai-doubletrack.com/about3.php


Double tracking from Denchai to Chiang Mai - using the 4th choice 189 km - passing 4 provinces, 10 districts, 30 communes with 18 stations 
the at grade section 130 km 
the elevated via duct section 44 km through national park, and reserved forests 
Short Span Bridge Short span bridge 25 km 
tunnel 14.97 km 
total cost 61,068 Million Baht - construction cost 60,312 Million Baht and Land exappropriation 756 Million Baht while EIRR at 12.06% with B/C Ratio at 1.01% with economic benefit of 4,298.39 Million Baht with number of passengers at 3,963,535 passengers a year with annual cargo 910,000 tons 

Since the route from Hang Chat station to Sala Mae Tha station must pass through Doi Khun Tan National Park in Lampang and Doi Pha Mueang Wild Life Sanctuary in Lamphun, the new double track tunnel must be dug: 

1. New Khun Tan tunnel at Doi Khun Tan National Park with the total distance of 3910 meter 
2. Pha Muang tunnel at Doi Pha Mueang Wild Life Sanctuary with the total distance of 1060 meter 

Furthermore, the new 1200 meter via duct across Doi Pha Mueang Wild Life Sanctuary must be erected 


http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1464162470 
http://www.manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000052572
//--------
Plan for double tracking from Chumporn station at km 468 + 354 to Surat Thani station at km 635 + 106.46 with 21 stations 
No. Station Name Position (km.) Class 
1 Chumphon 468+534.00 1 
2 Saeng Daet 472+548.90 3 
3 Thung Kha 480+912.36 3 
4 Wisai 489+978.35 3 
5 Sawi 500+769.40 2 
6 Khao Suan Thurian 508+517.62 3 
7 Khuan Hin Mui 526+088.69 3 
8 Lang Suan 533+300.00 1 
9 Khlong Khanan 541+032.22 3 
10 Lamae 553+700.00 2 
11 Ban Duat 560+149.60 3 
12 Khan Thuli 566+374.62 3 
13 Don Thup 570+057.04 3 
14 Tha Chana 577+789.68 2 
15 Khao Phanom Baek 588+401.90 3 
16 ไชยา Chaiya 597+719.88 1 
17 Tha Chang 610+538.40 2 
18 Khlong Sai 618+877.85 3 
19 Maluan 623+929.90 3 
20 Ban Thung Pho Junction 631+000.00 2 
21 Surat Thani 635+106.46 1 

on the issue of Chumporn - Surat Thani double tracking, here is the way the stations building must be changed: 
1. Renovating 9 Small stations 
1.1 Changing the structure and material for the single floor station building (Saeng Daed, Thung Kha, Klong Khanan, Khanthulee, Maluan, and Ban Thung Pho Junction) 
1.2 Changing the structure and material for the double floor station building (Khao Suan Thurian) 
1.3 Repainting - Lamae and Tha Chang) 
2. rebuilding the new station buildings for small stations - Wisai, Thung Tako, Pak Tako, Kuan Hin Mui, Ban Duad, Don Thoob, Khao Phanom Baek, Klong Sai 
3. rebuilding the new station buildings for middle size stations - Sawee station and Tha Chana station 
4. rebuilding the new station buildings for Large stations at grade - Lang Suan station 
5. rebuilding the new station buildings for Large stations as elevated station - Chaiya station 
6. partial renovating and partial rebuilding of Large station - Surat Thani station 
http://www.chumphon-suratrailway.com/about3.php 


List of stations along 285 km double tracking from Pak Nampho to Denchai - 42 stations and stops 
0 Pak Nampho station 
Starting point - km 252+255
1. Beung Boraphet station 
2. Thub Krit 
3. Klong Pla Kot 
4. Chum Saeng 
5. Wang Krang 
6. Bang Mun Nak 
7. Hor Krai 
8. Dong Takhob 
9. Taphan Hin - dropping point for Phetchabun 
10. Huay Ket 
11. Hua Dong 
12. Wang Krot 
13. Phichit 
14. Tha Lor 
15. Bang Krathum 
16. Mae Thiab 
17. Ban Mai 
18. Bueng Phra 
19. Phitsanuloke - the ONLY major station
20. Ban Teng Nam 
21. Ban Toom 
22. Kwae Noy 
23. Phrom Phiram 
24. Nong Tome 
25. Ban Bung 
26. Ban Khone 
27. Phichai 
28. Rai Oy 
29. Ban Dara Junction 
30. Tha Sak 
31. Tron 
32. Wang Kraphee 
33. Uttaradit 
34. Sila At 
35. Tha Sao - revived as station once more. 
36. Ban Dan - tourist station
37. Pang Tone Phueng - tourist station
38. Khao Plueng 
39. Huay Rai - tourist station
40. Mae Phuak - revived as station once more. 
41. Rai Kled Dao halt
42. Denchai - New station building of Lannstyle - ready for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong line
EOL at km 536 + 000 
Need a new tunnel to replace Pang Toob Khob and Khao Plueng tunnel
34 small station (12 new building, 17 renovated + 5 local station)
8 middle level station (2 station at greade, 1 elevated station 5 renovated station with improvement of platforms)
1 station 
The stations will follow the model from Sila At station 
Need to exappropriate 1674 rai of land + 180 houses


http://paknampho-denchairailway.com/images/content_document/20160418090345_0.pdf

Plan for public hearings on Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla double tracking - totally 323 km: + 60 stations and stops 
Starting Point km 636+000 (the Southern limit of Surat Thani station yard) 
Ending Point 
1. km 929 + 000 (Southeastern end of Hatyai Junction yard - heading to Sugei Golok) 
2. km 945 + 000 (Songkla terminus) 

List of stations and stops 
1. Surat Thani station km 635.02 
2. Khao Hua Khwai	station km 641.51	
3.	Bo Krang	stop km 647.23 
4. Khao Phlu	stop km 652.46	
5.	Khlong Ya	stop km 657.76	
6. Ban Na	station km 662.34	2	
7. Huai Mut	4249	km 669.68	
8.	Na San	station km 673.70	
9.	Khlong Prap	station km 679.90 
10.	Phruphi	station km 684.03	4 
11.	Khlong Sun	stop km 687.72	
12.	Ban Song	station km 692.73	
13.	Ban Phru Krachaeng	station km 699.78	
14.	Huai Prik	station km 704.61	
15.	Krabiat	station km 709.87	
16. Tranpho	station km 716.66	
17. Chawang	station km 722.41	
18. Khlong Chan Di	station km 727.95	
19. Lak Chang	station km 734.71	
20. Khlong Kui	stop km 730.98	
21. Na Bon	station km 743.10	
22. Khlong Chang	station km 747.03	
23. Ban Ko Pring	Stop km	751.03	
24. Thung Song Junction km757.08	1 
25. Sai Yai	station km 762.00	
26. Chong Khao	station km 767.78	3	
Chong Khao tunnel with the length of 335.90 meter between km 769.82-770.05 
27. Ron Phibun	station km 776.33	2	
28. Khao Chum Thong Junction	km 781.01	
29.	Khuan Nong Khwa	4310	789.38	
30.	Ban Tun	station km 794.94	
31.	Ban Thung Khai stop km 800.62 
32. Cha-uat	station km 806.06	
33. Nong Jik station km 810.69	
34.	Ban Nang Long station km 813.47	
35. Ban Trok Kea	stop km	816.35	
36.	Ban Khon Hat	station km	818.95	
37. Laem Tanot	station km 824.06	
38.	Ban Suntara	stop km 828.03	
39.	Pak Khlong	stop 4321	833.11	
40.	Ban Makok Tai	stop 837.05	
41.	Chai Buri	stop km	839.97	
42. Phattalung	station km.	846.01	
43.	Na Pru	stop	km 847.07	
44.	Ban Khai Thai	stop km 853.19	
45. Ban Ton Don	station km 856.28	
46. Ban Huai Tan	stop km	859.25	
47. Khao Chaison	station km 865.01	
48. Bang Kaeo	station km 870.17	
49.	Khuan Phra	stop 876.50	
50.	Khuan Khiam	station km 881.15	
51.	Han Kong	stop km 885.35	
52.	Hanthao	4336	station km 888.68	
53. Wat Khuan Phayer	stop	893.49	
54. Khok Sai	station km 896.24	
55. Kuan Niang station km 902.97	
56. Ban Ko Yai	station km 909.50	
57. Bang Klam	station km 917.02	
58. Ban Din Lan	station km 921.84	
59. Hat Yai Junction km 928.58	
60. Songkla station km 945.00 
http://nwnt.prd.go.th/centerweb/news/NewsDetail?NT01_NewsID=WNPBH5809020010007

Thanon Jira - ubon double tracking - 305 km - started at km 270+000 and EOL at km 575 + 056.199 with container yards at Ban Tako (for Buriram), 
Bu Ruesee (for Surin), Nong Waeng (for Sisaket), and Bung Wai (for Ubon) 
307.7 km Double Thanon Jira - Ubon double tracking with a price tag of 48,480.93 Million Baht with 34 stations excluding Thanon Jira Junction - This will cut the travel time from 5 hours 30 Minutes to 3 hours and 15 minutes as it has to deal with 131 level crossings to allow 160 kph 

There will be 4 container yards 

Ban Tako Stop in Buriram at km 382 + 152.401 
Bu Rusee station in Surin (a station after Surin) at km 430 + 619.238 
Nong Waeng station in Sisaket (a station after Sisaket) at km 529 + 213.415 
Bung Wai station in Ubon (a station before reaching Ubon terminus) at km 568 + 302.340 

Starting point at km 270 + 000 
EOL at km 577 + 700 
land exappropriation will be at Nong Waeng station for constructing the access roads to Container Yard to connect with Highway 226 

Economic benefit of 6122.8 Million baht a year in 2022 with expected number of passenger at 7.22 million Baht a year and 860,200 tons of cargo a year - EIRR is at 14.22% 

Station designs 

Specially large stations (Station class 1 with status as provincial stations) - 4 stations - Buriram, Surin Sisaket (elevated station) and Ubon terminus 
large stations (Station class 1 at district stations) - 3 stations - Lam Plaimas, Sikhoraphum - Uthumpornphisai 
middle stations (station class 2) - 8 stations Chakkarat, Hin Dat, Huay Thalaeng, Huay Rat, Krasang, Samrongthab, Huay Thubthan, Kanthararom 
small stations (station class 3), Ban Phanao, Tha Chang, Nong Manorom, Ban Hin Khone, Nong Kating, Thamenchai, Ban Salaengphan, Ban Nongtat, Nong Teng, Lamchee, Bu Ruesee, Mueang Thee, Kradon Klaw, Ban Kalan, Ban Niam, Nong Waeng, Ban Klow, Huay Khayung, Bung Wai 
Halts - 7 halts Ban Phra Phut, ban Tako, Nong Khaen, Ban Tae, Chaloem Karn Collage, Ban None Phueng, Ban Thon 
http://manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000029879

160 kph max outside urban areas (minimum curve radius at 1600 meters) and 120 kph within urban areas (minimum curve radius at 900 meters) with steepest sloop at 10 in 1000 (12 in 1000 for special cases) 
http://www.chira-ubonrailway.com/file/media3.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Express 67 : Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani - the replacement for Express 73 which has been cancelled - effectively 11 November 2016
1	Bangkok 21:30
2	Sam Sen 21:42
3	Bang Sue Junction 21:48
4	Bang Khen 21:57
5	Lak Si 22:03
6	Don Muang 22:09
7	Rangsit 22:19
8	Ayutthaya 22:51
9	Saraburi 23:33
10	Kaeng Khoi Junction 23:46
11	Pak Chong 01:02
12	Nakhon Ratchasima	02:36
13	Thanon Chira Junction	02:50
14	Lam Plai Mat 03:58
15	Buri Ram 04:26
16	Krasang 04:48
17	Surin 05:08
18	Sikhoraphum 05:38
19	Samrong Thap 05:55
20	Huai Thap Than 06:05
21	Uthumphon Phisai 06:17
22	Si Sa Ket 06:41
23	Kanthararom 07:09
24	Ubon Ratchathani 07:50
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445071583738/?type=3&theater
Note: this train would please those from Surin all the way to Ubon as it allowed to catch motorcycle taxi arond the station - 5 AM in the morning is the time for Morning market

Express 68: Ubon Ratchathani - Bangkok - effectively 11 November 2016
1	Ubon Ratchathani 19:30
2	Kanthararom 20:00
3	Si Sa Ket 20.28
4	Uthumphon Phisai 20.46
5	Huai Thap Than 20:59
6	Samrong Thap 21:10
7	Sikhoraphum 21.28
8	Surin 22:01
9	Krasang 22:23
10	Buri Ram 22:45
11	Lam Plai Mat 23:12
12	Thanon Chira Junction	00:02
13	Nakhon Ratchasima	00:36
14	Pak Chong 02:17
15	Kaeng Khoi Junction	03:34
16	Saraburi 03:53
17	Ayutthaya 04:57
18	Rangsit 05:37
19	Don Muang 05:48
20	Lak Si 05:56
21	Bang Khen 06:03
22	Bang Sue Junction 06:14
23	Sam Sen 06.23
24	Bangkok 06:40
Note: this train would please those Isan folks who head to BKK as well as those who want to commute from Ayutthaya to BKK - BMTA buses and van already started around 5AM
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445074917071/?type=3&theater

Express 71 : Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani - extension of Sisket express that please those who live in Ubon a lot - effectively 11 November 2016
1	Bangkok 10:05
2	Sam Sen 10:19
3	Bang Sue Junction 10:27
4	Nikhom Rotphai Khomo Sip-et	10:32
5	Bang Khen 10:37
6	Lak Si 10:44
7	Don Muang 10:51
8	Rangsit 10:58
9	Ayutthaya 11:25
10	Ban Phachi Junction 11:44
11	Saraburi 12:04
12	Kaeng Khoi Junction 12:16
13	Pak Chong 13:25	
14	Nakhon Ratchasima 14:27	
15	Thanon Chira Junction 14:47	
16	Chakkarat 15:13	
17	Huai Thalaeng 15:34	
18	Lam Plai Mat 15:50	
19	Buri Ram 16:14
20	Huai Rat 16:25
21	Krasang 16:36
22	Surin 17:08
23	Sikhoraphum 17:38
24	Samrong Thap 17:56
25	Huai Thap Than 18:07
26	Uthumphon Phisai 18:18
27	Si Sa Ket 18:40	
28	Kanthararom 19:07
29	Ubon Ratchathani 19:50
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445121583733/?type=3&theater

Express 74 : Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani - extension of Sikhoraphum express that please those who live in Ubon a lot - effectively 12 November 2016
1	Ubon Ratchathani 05.40
2	Kanthararom 06:07
3	Si Sa Ket 06.27
4	Uthumphon Phisai 06.44
5	Huai Thap Than 06:55
6	Samrong Thap 07:04
7	Sikhoraphum 07:20
8	Surin 07:49
9	Krasang 08:11
10	Huai Rat 08:23
11	Buri Ram 08:35
12	Lam Plai Mat 08:57
13	Huai Thalaeng 09:11
14	Chakkarat 09:32
15	Thanon Chira Junction 09:58
16	Nakhon Ratchasima 10:18
17	Pak Chong 11:27
18	Kaeng Khoi Junction 12:28
19	Saraburi 12:41
20	Ban Phachi Junction 12:57
21	Ayutthaya 13:16
22	Rangsit 13:53
23	Don Muang 14:02
24	Lak Si 14:10	
25	Bang Khen 14:18
26	Nikhom Rotphai Khomo Sip-et	14:23	
27	Bang Sue Junction 14:27
28	Sam Sen 14:36
29	Bangkok 14:55
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445141583731/?type=3&theater

Type : Express 
Train No. 77 : Bangkok - Nong Khai - effectively 2 December 2016
1	Bangkok 18:35
2	Sam Sen 18:50
3	Bang Sue Junction 18:58
4	Bang Khen 19:09
5	Lak Si 19:17
6	Don Muang 19:25
7	Rangsit 19:34
8	Ayutthaya 20:04
9	Saraburi 20:42
10	Kaeng Khoi Junction	20:53
11	Pak Chong 22:07
12	Nakhon Ratchasima	23:18
13	Thanon Chira Junction	23:32
14	Muang Khong 00:17
16	Bua Yai Junction 00:33
17	Muang Phon 01:06
18	Ban Phai 01:29
19	Khon Kaen 02:00
20	Nam Phong 02:26
21	Kumphawapi 03:01
22	Udon Thani 03:30
23	Nong Khai 04:15 - allowing those who want to connect with shuttle to Tha Nalaeng or crossing the border to Viengchan
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445224917056/?type=3&theater

Train No. 78 : Nong Khai - Bangkok effectively 3 December 2016
1	Nong Khai 18.15
2	Udon Thani 18:52
3	Kumphawapi 19:18
4	Nam Phong 19:52
5	Khon Kaen 20:19
6	Ban Phai	20:48 20:49
7	Muang Phon 21:11
8	Bua Yai Junction 21:36
9	Muang Khong 21:50
10	Thanon Chira Junction	22:34
11	Nakhon Ratchasima	22:53
12	Sikhiu 23.37
13	Pak Chong 00:31
14	Kaeng Khoi Junction	01:57
15	Saraburi 02:10
16	Ayutthaya 02:48
17	Rangsit 03:24
18	Don Muang 03:34
19	Lak Si 03:44
20	Bang Khen 03:54
21	Bang Sue Junction 04:07
22	Sam Sen 04:17
23	Bangkok 04:35
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445248250387/?type=3&theater


Rapid Train 140 : Ubon Ratchathani - Bangkok - effectively 12 November 2016
1	Ubon Ratchathani 20:30
2	Kanthararom 20:58
3	Si Sa Ket 21:24
4	Uthumphon Phisai 21:43
5	Huai Thap Than 21:56
6	Samrong Thap 22:07
7	Sikhoraphum 22:25
8	Surin 22:56
9	Lam Chi 23:07
10	Krasang 23:20
11	Buri Ram 23:44
12	Lam Plai Mat 00:11
13	Huai Thalaeng 00:29
14	Thanon Chira Junction 01:26
15	Nakhon Ratchasima 01:42
16	Pak Chong 03:03
17	Kaeng Khoi Junction 04:25
18	Saraburi 04:41
19	Ban Phachi Junction 05:07
20	Ayutthaya 05:30
21	Bang Pa-in 05:45
21	Rangsit 06:12
22	Don Muang 06:23
23	Lak Si 06:31
24	Bang Khen 06:41
25	Nikhom Rotphai Khomo Sip-et	06:49
26	Bang Sue Junction 06:55
27	Sam Sen 07:04	
28	Bangkok 07:20
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445284917050/?type=3&theater

Type : Rapid Train 141 : Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani - effectively 11 November 2016
1	Bangkok 22:45
2	Sam Sen 22:55
3	Bang Sue Junction 23:02
4	Nikhom Rotphai Khomo Sip-et	23:07
5	Bang Khen 23:13
6	Lak Si 23:04
7	Don Muang 23:26
8	Rangsit 23:36
9	Bang Pa-in 00:02
10	Ayutthaya 00:16
11	Ban Phachi Junction 00:35
12	Saraburi 00:58
13	Kaeng Khoi Junction 01:10
14	Muak Lek	01:38 02:01
15	Pak Chong 02:54
16	Sikhiu 03:38
17	Sung Noen 03:48
18	Kut Chik 03:57
19	Nakhon Ratchasima 04:19 -> connecting with local train from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai departed at 06:10 AM
20	Thanon Chira Junction 04:34
21	Chakkarat 05:05
22	Huai Thalaeng 05:30
23	Lam Plai Mat 05:53
24	Thamen Chai 06:02
25	Buri Ram 06:30
26	Huai Rat 06:45
27	Krasang 06:59
28	Nong Teng 07.08
29	Lam Chi 07.17
30	Surin 07:26
31	Sikhoraphum 08:05
32	Samrong Thap 08:23
33	Huai Thap Than 08:34
34	Uthumphon Phisai 08:47
35	Si Sa Ket 09:06
36	Kanthararom 09:38
37	Huai Khayung 09:52
38	Ubon Ratchathani 10:20

Rapid Train 142 : Ubon Ratchathani - Bangkok - effectively 12 November 2016 - as a replacement for Express 74
1	Ubon Ratchathani 17:35
2	Kanthararom 18:14
3	Si Sa Ket 18:41
4	Uthumphon Phisai 19:02
5	Huai Thap Than 19:17
6	Samrong Thap 19:29
7	Sikhoraphum 19:49
8	Surin 20:22
9	Lam Chi 20:31
10	Nong Teng 20:39
11	Krasang 20:48
12	Huai Rat 21:02
13	Buri Ram 21:17
14	Lam Plai Mat 21:45
15	Huai Thalaeng 22:05
16	Chakkarat 22:34
17	Thanon Chira Junction 23:09
18	Nakhon Ratchasima 23:25
19	Kut Chik 23:46
20	Sikhiu 23:54
21	Sung Noen 00:06
22	Pak Chong 01:03
23	Kaeng Khoi Junction 01:35
24	Saraburi 02:16
25	Ban Phachi Junction 02:32
26	Ayutthaya 03:12
27	Bang Pa-in 03:25
28	Rangsit 03:52
29	Don Muang 04:02
30	Lak Si 04:11
32	Bang Khen 04:18
33	Bang Sue Junction 04:31
34	Sam Sen 04:42
35	Bangkok 05:00
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445374917041/?type=3&theater

Type : Rapid Train 
Train No. 146 : Ubon Ratchathani - Bangkok - Free ride for Thai people - effectively 12 November 2016
1	Ubon Ratchathani 09:30
2	Huai Khayung 09:53
3	Kanthararom 10:07
4	Ban Khlo 10:17
5	Si Sa Ket 10:38
6	Ban Niam 10:50
7	Uthumphon Phisai 11:01
8	Huai Thap Than 11:15
9	Samrong Thap 11:25
10	Ban Kalan 11:37
11	Sikhoraphum 11:46
12	Muang Thi 12:00
13	Surin 12.17
14	Lam Chi 12.26
15	Krasang 12.39
16	Huai Rat 12.53
17	Buri Ram 13:08
18	Ban Nong Tat 13:20
19	Ban Salaeng Phan 13:26
20	Thamen Chai 13:35
21	Lam Plai Mat 13:45
22	Huai Thalaeng 14:04
23	Hin Dat 14:14
24	Chakkarat 14:30
25	Tha Chang 14:46
26	Thanon Chira Junction 15:08
27	Nakhon Ratchasima 15:23
28	Sung Noen 15:52
29	Sikhiu 16:05
30	Ban Mai Samrong 16:15
31	Khlong Phai 16:26	
32	Pak Chong 16:56
33	Muak Lek 17:29
34	Hin Lap 17:42	
35	Kaeng Khoi Junction 18:13
36	Saraburi 18:26	
37	Ban Pokpaek 18:34
38	Nong Sida 18:40
39	Nong Saeng 18:47
40	Nong Kuai 18:52
41	Ban Phachi Junction 19:00
42	Ayutthaya 19:24
43	Bang Pa-in 19:37
44	Chiang Rak 19:57
45	Rangsit 20:06
46	Don Muang 20:16
47	Lak Si 20:24
48	Bang Khen 20:32
49	Nikhom Rotphai Khomo Sip-et	20:39
50	Bang Sue Junction 20:44
51	Sam Sen 20:54
52	Bangkok 21:10
http://www.railway.co.th/Ticket/list_station_stop.asp?IdTrain=146&Leg=en

Type : Special Express Train 
Train No. 45: Bangkok - Padang Besar - attach with SP37 (BKK -Sugei Golok all the way to Hat Yai) - effectively 2 December 2016
1	Bangkok 15.10
2	Sam Sen 15.25
3	Bang Sue Junction 15.34
4	Bang Bamru 15.51
5	Sala Ya 16.09
6	Nakhon Pathom 16.38
7	Ban Pong 16.58
8	Rachaburi 17.30
9	Phetchaburi 18.15
10	Hua Hin 19.10
11	Wang Phong 19.31
12	Prachuap Khiri Khan	20.35
13	Bang Saphan Yai 21.42
14	Chumphon 23.15
15	Surat Thani 02.00
16	Thung Song Junction	03.50
17	Cha-uat 05.03
18	Phatthalung 05.46
19	Bang Kaeo 06.16
20	Hat Yai Junction 07.20 - Depart 0758 
21	Klong Ngae 08.25
22	Padang Besar (Thai)	08.47
23	Padang Besar (Malaysia)	09.53 (GMT+8)
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445411583704/?type=3&theater

Train No. 46: Padang Besar - Bangkok attached with SP38 (Sugei Golok - BKK at Hat Yai) - effectively 3 December 2016
23	Padang Besar (Malaysia)	18.00 (GMT+8)
22	Padang Besar (Thai)	17.06
21	Klong Ngae 17.30
8	Hat Yai Junction 17.55	Depart 1810 
9	Bang Kaeo 19.16
10	Phatthalung 19.47
11	Cha-uat 20.30
12	Thung Song Junction	21.38
13	Surat Thani 23.28
14	Chumphon 02.06
15	Bang Saphan Yai 03.36
16	Prachuap Khiri Khan	04.43
17	Hua Hin	6.02 06.05
18	Phetchaburi 07.03
19	Rachaburi 07.49
20	Ban Pong 08.20
21	Nakhon Pathom 08.40
22	Sala Ya 09.09	
23	Bang Bamru 09.28
24	Bang Sue Junction 09.45
25	Sam Sen 09.54
26	Bangkok 10.10	
https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrains...7685891692993/985445428250369/?type=3&theater

REF: https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrainstory/photos/?tab=album&album_id=985444548250457


----------



## Wisarut

the first trip of Special Express 9/10 (BKK - Chiang Mai) using CRRC Changchun is fully booked. Need to attach extra carriages for correspondents who are going to write the new about the new express train to Chiang Mai - Special express 9 is going to depart BKK at 18.10 (6.10 PM) on 11 Nov 2016 to reach Chiang Mai at 07.15 AM though.

the first trip of Special Express 23/24 (BKK - Ubon) is now almost fully booked (300 passengers out of 420 passengers). The new express train 23 is going to depart BKK at 20.30 (8.30 PM) on 11 Nov 2016 to reach Ubon at 06.35 AM though.

the train to Nong Khai (SP 25/26) and the train to Hat Yai (SP 31/32) will be started on 2 December 2016 though
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/535449


----------



## Wisarut

The first trip of Special Express 9/10 (BKK - Chiang Mai) using CRRC Changchun is fully booked all the way to Mid Jan 2017. Need to attach extra carriages for correspondents who are going to write the new about the new express train to Chiang Mai - Special express 9 is going to depart BKK at 18.10 (6.10 PM) on 11 Nov 2016 to reach Chiang Mai at 07.15 AM though. This is very positive feedback indeed 

the first trip of Special Express 23/24 (BKK - Ubon) is now almost fully booked (300 passengers out of 420 passengers). The new express train 23 is going to depart BKK at 20.30 (8.30 PM) on 11 Nov 2016 to reach Ubon at 06.35 AM though.

the train to Nong Khai (SP 25/26) and the train to Hat Yai (SP 31/32) will be started on 2 December 2016 though.

This will make a hope for 1.073 Million passengers a year and average revenue for 1250 Million Baht a year
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/535449*
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_95479
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfs1UwDE5v0


----------



## Appleich

*Special Express no. 9 "Uttra Vidhi" (Bangkok - Chiang Mai) on the first night of service :*

_Don Mueang Station, Bangkok, November 11, 2016._






*Special Express no. 24 "Isan Watana" (Ubon Ratchatani - Bangkok) on the first night of service :*

_Ban Nong Tat Station, Buriram Province, November 12, 2016._






*Trial-run train no. 1009 (Bangkok - Phitsanulok) for "Uttra Vidhi" services :*

_Chiang Rak Station, Pathum Thani Province, October 21, 2016._






*Other special express services that will be commenced later on December 2, 2016 are* :


Special Express no. 25/26 "Isan Marka" (Bangkok - Nong Khai - Bangkok)
Special Express no. 31/32 "Thaksinarat" (Bangkok - Hat Yai - Bangkok)


----------



## Wisarut

Comment on SP23/24 (BKK - Ubon) using CRRC Changchun - very positive responses - much better design that the old generation made in Japan and South Korea but how long will be last is another issue
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow1jL41o7jw
http://feelthai.blogspot.com/2016/11/new-thai-train-railroad-to-ubon.html?m=1


----------



## Wisarut

Bidding for Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn double tracking (167 km. at 16,500 Million Baht - including the new station building for Prachuab Khirikhan and Chumporn) - TOR Sold 26 Nov - 2 Dec 2016 - Prequalification submission - 3 Dec 2016 - 17 Jan 2017 Bidding 3 Feb 2017 and contract signing 27 Feb 2017
Bidding for Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking (165 km. at 19,270 Million Baht - including the new elevated station building at Hua Hin) - TOR Sold 26 Nov - 2 Dec 2016 - Prequalification submission - 3 Dec 2016 - 17 Jan 2017 Bidding 3 Feb 2017 and contract signing 27 Feb 2017
Bidding for Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan double tracking (90 km at 9,990 Million Baht) - TOR Sold 26 Nov - 2 Dec 2016 - Prequalification submission - 3 Dec 2016 - 17 Jan 2017 Bidding 3 Feb 2017 and contract signing 27 Feb 2017
Map krabao - Thanon Jira (132 km. at 28,500 Million Baht including the new elevated station building at Nakhon Ratchasima along with 4 new tunnels and elevated tracks and New Muak Lek station) - TOR Sold 3 - 9 Dec 2016 - Prequalification submission - 10 Dec 2016 - 24 Jan 2017 Bidding 10 Feb 2017 and contract signing 6 Mar 2017
Lopburi - Pak Nampho (148 km. at 23,900 Million Baht - including the new 32 km Tha Wung bypass route) - TOR Sold 3 - 9 Dec 2016 - Prequalification submission - 10 Dec 2016 - 24 Jan 2017 Bidding 10 Feb 2017 and contract signing 6 Mar 2017

Each route will take 3 years to be done and ready to be opened in 2020
STECON said the company is going to bid for all 5 double tracking as the company have been qualified according to TOR - as the company already handled Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao double tracking which is now more than 10% done

UNIQ Engineer said the company is investing on Prefabrication Factory on 20 rai of land near Nonthaburi Birdge (Nuan Chawee Bridge) along with the new prefabrication factory on 1700 rai of estate at Nong Done in Saraburi at 2000 Million Baht to support the state infrastructure projects 
Next on the line is the new concrete sleeper factory in Saraburi at 300 Million Baht which can be produced at 200000 sleepers a year for both electric train lines and massive double tracking.

UNIQ Engineer going to form a consortium with Sino Hydroand China Railway for Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn double tracking along with Lopburi - Pak Nampho which is closed to the prefab factory of the company

CK PCL said the company is going to bid for all 5 double tracking as the company have been qualified according to TOR - ONLY to form consortium with alliance (most are Japanese contractors and other local contractors) ONLY in case the company has no expertise to deal with - 
the alliance in question is Cho Thawee Construction which is now investing on the new concrete sleeper factory on 20-rai of land around Ayutthaya with capacity to produce 1000 concrete sleepers a day for Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking which CK PCL and Cho Thawee Construction are working

Insider said ONLY Construction Giants like ITD PCL, CK PCL + Cho Thawee Construction + Soem Sanguan Construction which are working on Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double track + STECON + UNIQUE are the likely candidates for getting this construction deals.
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1479300303









Plan on the development Bangsue Central and km 11 area which are to be opened along with red line commuter in 2020 - while the bidding for Airport Link extension from Phayathai to Donmueang via Bangsue central along with red line commuter extension from 
Bangsue to Hua Lamphong and Bangsue to Hua Mark will be started in December 2017 and done in 2022 as it is required the underground section at Chitladda Royal station and Chitladda triangle
Now Transport Co.Ltd. is back to Mochit 2 with the reduced side of land from 70 Rai to 20-30 Rai since they cannot find any suitable place 
Chatuchak Weekend market need to be reformed 
http://www.thansettakij.com/2016/11/17/113758

Need to extend the 3rd platform of Denchai station - 64 meter for the Northern section and 16 meter for the Southern section to accommodate CRRC Changchun set for SP9/10 (BKK - Chiang Mai)
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1542762902404436



To enable to use the land at Makkasan Factory for commercial development, the new Railway factory for heavy repair of carriage will be near Sakae Yang Moo stop on Suphaburi line - the line which is very obsecure as there are so few commuter line so it is an ideal place for the new factory 
for CRRC Changchun carriages as well as other aircon carriages which require specialized design - at preliminary design at 24656010 Baht
http://suphanburinews.blogspot.com/2016/11/blog-post_96.html 
http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/download/2558/N201512136261.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

New Eastern Economic Corridor - with 48 projects at 6,992.67 Million Baht including 
1. Speeding up Chacheongsao - Klong 19 - Kaeng Khoi
2. High Speed train from BKK (Lad Krabang) to Rayong (Maptaphut)
3. the issue with U-Tapao railway station 
4. study on double tracking from Sri Racha Khao Chee Jan - Maptaphut - Rayong - Chathaburi - Trat
http://manager.co.th/Politics/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000115008


----------



## tjrgx

*China supplies Thailand with new trains*


----------



## Wisarut

tjrgx said:


> CRRC Changchun carriages as reported by CCTV
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFf8OpMwccU


Even those who did not travel by train very often are praising the new CRRC Changchun carriages used in Special Express No. 9/10 (BKK <-> Chiang Mai)
http://www.hashcorner.com/travel/รถไฟ-กรุงเทพ-เชียงใหม่/


----------



## Appleich

Bidding set for five rail projects next month

AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK | Bangkok Post | 26 Nov 2016 at 11:24

*Bidding is set to open for five double-track rail route construction projects worth more than 100 billion baht next month, the Transport Ministry says.*

Peerapol Thawornsuphacharoen, deputy permanent secretary for transport, said the State Railway of Thailand is now gathering feedback on the draft bidding terms for the double-track rail projects worth 101.5 billion baht. Bidding will be called for all five projects between Dec 13-20, and then bidders will be allowed to submit their proposals between January-February. Contracts will be signed on March 21, next year, Mr Peerapol said.

The five double-track rail projects, which were approved by the cabinet earlier, cover a total of 702 kilometres. They comprise of

the 167-km Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon route worth 17.2 billion baht;
the 132-km Map Kabao - Thanon Chira Junction line valued at 29.4 billion baht;
the 148-km Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho route estimated at 24.7 billion baht;
the 165-km Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin route worth 20 billion baht; and
the 90-km Hua Hin - Prachuap Khiri Khan route valued at 10.2 billion baht.
More details : http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1144653/bidding-set-for-five-rail-projects-next-month


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> Bidding set for five rail projects next month
> 
> AMORNRAT MAHITTHIROOK | Bangkok Post | 26 Nov 2016 at 11:24
> month"


Thai version is here:
The five double-track rail projects, which were approved by the cabinet earlier, cover a total of 702 kilometres and the total price tag of 101,707.48 Million Baht. They comprise of

the 167-km Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon route worth 17,249.90 Million baht - including the new station buildings for Prachuap Khiri Khan and Chumphon;
the 132-km Map Kabao - Thanon Chira Junction line valued at 29,449.31 Million baht - including 4 new tunnels and elevated tracks across Dong Phraya Yen and Lam takhong reservoir;
the 148-km Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho route estimated at 24,722.28 Million baht - including 32 km Tha Wung bypass;
the 165-km Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin route worth 20,046.41 Million baht - including the new elevated station building for Hua Hin; and
the 90-km Hua Hin - Prachuap Khiri Khan route valued at 10,239.58 Million baht;

The bidding started in Jan - Feb 2017 and the contract signed on 21 March 2017
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/729128


----------



## Bhuwarin_F

Governing Modulated offshore bid prices for Thailand 's Railway.


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Inspectors coming to inspect first 10 Blue train carriages from JR Hokkaido has been delivered a few days ago but the other 14 sleeper carriages will be delivered in March 2017 
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/social/378525289/
http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000118323

Good impression on the first 10 Blue train carriages from JR Hokkaido 
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/social/378525289/ 
http://chanelnews.sayhibeauty.com/เหนือความคาดหมาย-ขบวนร/ 
http://pantip.com/topic/35849584 
https://www.facebook.com/gon.kfc/media_set?set=a.1225330204226349.1073741953.100002481426511&type=3

No strangers for second handed carriages but need to make further research from second handed carriages to improve the existing carriages or even building the new carriages on their own
http://www.matichon.co.th/news/374465

Even Indonesian railfans have mentioned about the first 10 Blue train carriages from JR Hokkaido has been delivered to Thailand at Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port
http://www.re-digest.web.id/2016/11/thailand-kedatangan-24-unit-kereta.html?spref=fb


----------



## maptaphut

More used JR Blue Train waggons? What lines and trains are they planned for. I suppose they need a expensive refurbishment...


----------



## Wisarut

maptaphut said:


> More used JR Blue Train waggons? What lines and trains are they planned for. I suppose they need a expensive refurbishment...


At least, the external refurbishment is going on while the internal refurbishment is relatively cheaper ... and regauging process which can be done by those Makkasan factory workers


----------



## Wisarut

the new special express using CRRC Changchun carriages such as Utaravithi (BKK - Chiang Mai) and Isan Watana (BKK - Ubon) are really popular so Isan Marakha (BKK - Nong Khai) and Thaksinarat (BKK - Hatyai) special express using CRRC Changchun carriages will be introduced on 2 Dec 2016
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1521704011177798


----------



## Wisarut

First day of Thaksinarat special express 31 (BKK - Hatyai) by pichet chamneam
https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/1561917003822359
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1524387137576152

Even though Special train 9/10 has been in business for a while, a lot of people still enjoy the train ride - as this mother, her hubby and her sons do 
http://baby.kapook.com/แม่-ลูกดารา-161858.html


----------



## Wisarut

daeng_jal said:


> how much for 300km/h? because if both governments are talking bout 6 hours journey from kl to bangkok. wouldn't that mean 250km/h is the average speed and not the max speed?
> 
> also it seem the fastest service for the 1300km journey from shanghai to beijing took nearly 5 hours with 1stop in between while is limited to max speed of 300km/h despite being designed for 380km/h
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing–Shanghai_High-Speed_Railway
> 
> i really thinks this line needs to go to phuket/krabi area if we wanted a higher speed. it's has a huge demand from both thai and malaysian/singaporean while being a good midways points for the 1500km lines. 3 hours++ from phuket to bangkok or KL seems very competitive to flights.


Something *a trillion Baht or two* to implement the high speed train from Bangsue Central all the way to Padang Besar at 300 - 350 kph which is not going to please Isan folks and Northerner who also pressing the demands for High Speed train for their region to the bitter end - a real tug of war without doubt.

for the line to Phuket, Just revive the line to Tha Nun (the gateway to Phuket) near the foot of Sarasin Bridge across Strait of Pak Phra ... 

Even though SRT as well as Phuket people want the train to go across Strait of Pak Phra from Tha Nun to Tha Chatchai, the main obstructive elements are 
1) those Muslim folks Strait of Pak Phra and Tha Chatchai 
2) the big bone of contention at Srinart National park near Mai Khao beach and Mai Khao airport (AKA Phuket International Airport)

Muslim folks Strait of Pak Phra and Tha Chatchai have their point that why the have to be obstructive elements to the bitter end - with support form Southern NGOs of course.
http://manager.co.th/Travel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000120081 

Krabi definitely on the list to use the right of the way along Highway 44 from Khao Ploo though but Get the line from Ban Thung Pho to Khirirat Nikhom to become double tracking and realizing the line from Khirirat Nikhom to Tha nun first! We have waited since 1956 though! 

Here is the list of stations from Surat Thani to Tha Nun to be implemented in 2018 













1. On the existing route (4 km from Surat Thani to Ban Thung Pho Junction & 31 km from Ban Thung Pho Junction to Khirirat Nikhom)

1.1. Surat Thani at km 635 + 050 (at Tha Kham city, Phun Phin district of Surat Thani - 10 km from downtown Surat Thani city)
1.2. Ban Thung Pho Junction at km 631 + 000 (Container yard for para rubber product - palm oil production from plantation along the route to Khirirat Nikhom can be added later)
1.3. Ban Don Rak km 634 + 350 - main dropping point to Surat Thani airport at Hua Toei
1.4. Ban Thung Luang stop at km .640 + 750 - 
1.5. Ban Khanai stop at km 644 + 550 
1.6. Ban Don Riab stop at km 649 + 350 
1.7. Klong Yan stop at km 652 + 600 - should be upgraded to station if necessary
1.8. Khao Lung stop at km 655 + 580 - quarry site
1.9. Ban Yang stop at km 658 + 000
1.10. Khirirat Nikhom - the original terminus at km 662 + 000 

2. New line to be constructed on the land which SRT had exappropriated since 1945 
2.1 Ban Takhun - main dropping point for Ratchaprapha Dam (AKA Chiaw Larn dam) at km 675 + 200 
2.2 Phanom - the hill section - have a Catholic community at Ban Kuan Christ where those Catholic from Bang Nok Kwaek in Samut Songkram (Mae Klong) have been settled - at km 693 + 100
2.3 Ban Benja - the last station in Surat Thani at km 675 + 200 
2.4 Bang Riang - the first station of Phang Nga at km 721 + 600 
2.5 Thup Put - district in Phang Nga at km 730 + 600 - to become a junction to Krabi
2.6 Bo Saen - km 737 + 400
2.7 Phang Nga - provincial station km 752 + 500 
2.8 Takua Thung - major district at km 763 + 350 
2.9 Tha Yoo km 779 + 000 
2.10 Tha nun terminus at the foot of Sarasin Bridge across the Strait of Pak Phra at km 791 + 000 - End of the line at km 796+091.670 

http://portal.rotfaithai.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=961&start=260 
http://suratphuket-railtransit.com/Dowload/Sum_M1.pdf 
http://suratphuket-railtransit.com/Dowload/SUM_M2.pdf 
http://suratphuket-railtransit.com/Dowload/Board_M3_Surat.pdf 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1436650217
http://dailynews.co.th/economic/379994
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alLiaJ5KqoM









Once the line to Tha Nun has been implemented, the branch line to krabi can be implemented as showne here

2. Khao Ploo - Donsak - 77 km 
2.1. Khao ploo junction (upgraded from stop)- km. 0+000 
2.2. Wat Pradoo station km. 21+500 
2.3. Khun Thale coo.27+300 
2.4. Ban Hua Mark lang halt km. 30+800 
2.5. Bamn Wang Wai halt กม. 37+100 กม. 41+000 
2.7. Ban Bo Namron km. 44+500 
2.8. Kanchanadit sttoom. 48+500 
2.9. Thong Samakkhi halt- กม. 56+800 
2.10. Chaiyakram km. 64+000 
2.11. ทWat Singkhorn halt - กม. 70+000 
2.12. Don Sak station - กม. 76+700 

3. Thup Put - Krabi - 68 km
3.1.Thup Put junction - major station with loco depot km 0+000 
3.2. Na Nuea stop km. 6+800 
3.3. Khao Yai stop km 14+000 
3.4. Ao Luek station km 21+700 
3.5. Ban Klang stop km. 29+600 
3.6. Klong Hin stop km. 35+200 
3.7. Khao Kram stop km .43+000 
3.8. Thub Phrik stop 55+000 
3.9. Krabi staion km 62+000 
3.10. Krabi airport. 67+500 
http://www.phuketgazette.net/phuket...ransportation-study-underway/22569#ad-image-0

What I have written down here is the viewpoints of Thai people which are quite different from what Malaysian people want to be


----------



## Appleich

*Special Express no. 25 "Isan Marka" arrived at Udon Thani Station for the first time :*
_December 3, 2016._






*Special Express no. 31 "Thaksinarat" arrived at Hat Yai Station for the first time :*
_December 3, 2016._


----------



## Appleich

*State Railway of Thailand (SRT) released bidding documents regarding the civil works of 5 double-track railway projects :*



> Double-track railway between Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho (148 km.)
> 
> 
> Construction of a new railway track at grade level parallel to the existing railway track with the total length of 116 kilometers and the construction of a new double-track railway at grade level (9 kilometers) and on elevated viaducts (23 kilometers) that bypass Lopburi City.
> Construction of new stations (10 stations) and renovation of existing stations (10 stations).
> Construction of a container yard (CY) at Nakhon Sawan Station.
> Construction of other civil works including drainage system, footbridges and fencing.
> Construction of flyovers, U-turn overpasses, underpasses and box underpasses to replace all railway crossings along the route.
> The meter gauge rail works.
> Installation of the telecommunication and signaling system along the route.
> Construction of Central Traffic Control (CTC) building at Nakhon Sawan Station.
> Demolition/relocation works of building or hindrance (if any) in project's area with the contractor's own appropriate judgement.
> 
> Median price of 23,921,710,000.00 Baht
> Announced on December 13, 2016.
> Source document (Thai): http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/Declaration.asp?NumDC=30056





> Double-track railway between Map Kabao - Thanon Chira Junction (132 km.)
> 
> 
> Construction of a new double-track railway at grade level (50 kilometers), a new railway track at grade level parallel to the existing railway track (70 kilometers) and a new elevated double-track railway (5 kilometers) including 3 railway tunnels (7 kilometers). Total length of the project is 132 kilometers.
> Renovation of existing stations (9 stations) and construction of new railway stations (9 stations) and a new elevated station. Total work of 19 stations.
> Construction of a container yard (CY) at Kut Chik Station.
> Construction of other civil works including drainage system, footbridges and fencing.
> Construction of flyovers, U-turn overpasses, underpasses and box underpasses to replace all railway crossings along the route.
> The meter gauge rail works.
> Construction of Central Traffic Control (LACC) building at Nakhon Ratchasima Station.
> Installation of the telecommunication and signaling system along the route.
> Demolition/relocation works of building or hindrance (if any) in project's area with the contractor's own appropriate judgement.
> 
> Median price of 28,505,030,000.00 Baht
> Announced on December 13, 2016.
> Source document (Thai): http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/Declaration.asp?NumDC=30057





> Double-track railway between Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (169 km.)
> 
> 
> Construction of a new railway track at grade level parallel to the existing railway track, 158 concrete bridges, a steel bridge and an elevated viaduct. Total length of the project is 169 kilometers.
> Construction of 26 stations at grade level and an elevated station.
> Construction of other civil works including drainage system, footbridges and fencing.
> Construction of flyovers, U-turn overpasses, underpasses and box underpasses to replace all railway crossings along the route.
> The meter gauge rail works.
> Installation of the telecommunication and signaling system along the route.
> Demolition/relocation works of building or hindrance (if any) in project's area with the contractor's own appropriate judgement.
> 
> Median price of 19,269,890,000.00 Baht
> Announced on December 13, 2016.
> Source document (Thai): http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/Declaration.asp?NumDC=30055





> Double-track railway between Hua Hin - Prachuap Khiri Khan (84 km.)
> 
> 
> Construction of a new railway track at grade level parallel to the existing railway track and 80 railway bridges. Total length of the project is 84 kilometers.
> Construction of 12 stations and a train stop at grade level.
> Construction of 2 container yards (CY) at Sam Roi Yot Station and Thung Mamao Station.
> Construction of other civil works including drainage system, footbridges and fencing.
> Construction of flyovers, U-turn overpasses, underpasses and box underpasses to replace all railway crossings along the route.
> The meter gauge rail works.
> Installation of the telecommunication and signaling system along the route.
> Demolition/relocation works of building or hindrance (if any) in project's area with the contractor's own appropriate judgement.
> 
> Median price of 9,853,080,000.00 Baht
> Announced on December 13, 2016.
> Source document (Thai): http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/Declaration.asp?NumDC=30058





> Double-track railway between Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon (167 km.)
> 
> 
> Construction of a new railway track at grade level parallel to the existing railway track including 115 railway bridges and realignment of 3 sections of the existing railway. Total length of the project is 167 kilometers.
> Construction of 20 stations and 8 train stops at grade level.
> Construction of 4 container yards (CY) at Waghor Station (upgraded from train stop), Na Phak Khuang Station, Map Ammarit Station and Saphli Station.
> Construction of other civil works including drainage system, footbridges and fencing.
> Construction of flyovers, U-turn overpasses, underpasses and box underpasses to replace all railway crossings along the route.
> The meter gauge rail works.
> Installation of the telecommunication and signaling system along the route.
> Demolition/relocation works of building or hindrance (if any) in project's area with the contractor's own appropriate judgement.
> 
> Median price of 16,234,640,000.00 Baht
> Announced on December 13, 2016.
> Source document (Thai): http://www.railway.co.th/auction/system/Declaration.asp?NumDC=30059


Qualified bidders will be announced on February 20, 2017.
Bids will be offered on March 1, 2017.​


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> *State Railway of Thailand (SRT) released bidding documents regarding the civil works of 5 double-track railway projects :*
> Qualified bidders will be announced on February 20, 2017.
> Bids will be offered on March 1, 2017.​


Note 1: Double-track railway between Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho (148 km.) => the construction of a new double-track railway at grade level (9 kilometers) and on elevated viaducts (23 kilometers) that bypass Lopburi City. => this is referring to 32 km Tha Wung bypass on the western suburb of Lopburi city including 2 new bridges across Lopburi river

Note 2: Construction of a container yard (CY) at Nakhon Sawan Station - the way to convert the old Natural gas depot at Nakhon Sawan station on railway land once PTT has ended their lease term with SRT

Note 3: Double-track railway between Map Kabao - Thanon Chira Junction (132 km.) => Construction of a new double-track railway at grade level (50 kilometers) this is the new route to supersede the existing railway line through Dong Phraya Yen pass along with 3 new tunnels (total distance of 7 m) as the way to allow much higher max speed 

Note 4: Construction of Central Traffic Control (CTC) building at Nakhon Ratchasima Station. This should be at either the existing Nakhon Ratchasima station building or the new Nakhon Ratchasima station building

Note 5: Double-track railway between Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon (167 km.) - this will include the new station buildings for Prachuab Khirikhan and Chumporn


----------



## Wisarut

Special Train 9/10 is fully booked until 12 Jan 2017 - a clear sign of popularity of this new special express
http://www.manager.co.th/UpToDate/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9590000125704


----------



## Appleich

*Progress of Thanon Jira Juction - Khon Kaen double-track railway project:*

Photographs as of December 3, 2016 by Khun Marut (Thai Rail News)























































*New Khon Kaen Station (elevated):*

Photographs as of December 3, 2016 by Khun Marut (Thai Rail News)




























Render by SQ Architectures & Planners Co. Ltd




























More photographs from Thai Rail News: https://web.facebook.com/pg/ThaiRailNews/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1181339301948060​


----------



## Wisarut

5 new double tracking projects (Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin, Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan, Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn, Map Krabao - Thanon Jira, Lopburi - Pak Nampho) with total distance of 668 km at 95.8 billion Baht is now on bidding form selling from 14 Dec 2016 to 5 Jan 2017 - E Auction will be held in March 2017

After bidding of the first 5 new double tracking, the next 9 double tracking projects which will have to get cabinet approvals for budgets and biddings - the first 2 will get cabinet approval by the end of March 2017
1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong at 76,978.82 Million Baht
2. Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom at 60,351.91 Million Baht

The other 7 new double tracking projects will get SRT Board approval in Jan - Feb 2017 and submit to the cabinet between June 2017 once the NESDB clearnace and EIA clearance have been met

Here is the other 7 new double tracking
1. Chumporn - Surat Thani at 23,384.91 Million Baht
2. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla at 51,823.83 Million Baht
3. Hatyai - Padang besar at 7,941.80 Million Baht - definitely, the electrification will be done by concession though since they need another 6 billion Baht for electrificatrion 
4. Pak Nampho - Denchai at 56,066.25 Million Baht
5. Denchai - Chiang Mai at 59,924.24 Million Baht
6. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai at 26,065.75 Million Baht
7. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani at 35,839.74 Million Baht


http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2572939
http://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/543993 
https://economic.kachon.com/108610 
http://truecdn1.thairath.co.th/content/818002 
https://economic.kachon.com/108721


----------



## Wisarut

REF : SRT PR Team




























Big Too inaugurating the 20 refurbished 3rd class carriages for free trains
Rapid 109/102 BKK <-> Chiang Mai
Rapid 171/172 BKK <-> Sugei Golok
Rapid 133/134 BKK <-> Nong Khai
Rapid 145/146 BKK <-> Ubon
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1551559718192227
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/732757


----------



## Appleich

*Bidding of 5 double-track railway projects are now in the pipeline:*


> 36 firms vying for 5 dual-track rail route contracts
> 
> Bangkok Post | 9 Jan 2017 at 12:42
> 
> *Thirty-six private firms have shown interest in bidding for the construction of five dual-track rail routes worth altogether 95.8 billion baht through an e-auction, according to an informed State Railway of Thailand (SRT) source.*
> 
> The 36 firms purchased bidding envelopes which were put on sale from Dec 14 - Jan 5. The SRT will take representatives of the firms to see the construction sites and hold a meeting to explain the projects to them in detail. After that the firms will be given 15 days to prepare and submit technical proposals for consideration. A list of the firms qualified to bid for the projects will be announced on Feb 20. Bidding will be by e-auction on March 1-2. The names of those with the lowest bids will be forwarded to the SRT board and the cabinet for final approval. Contracts were expected to be signed by the end of March, after which construction could begin right away, the source said.
> 
> Source: http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1176948/36-firms-vying-for-5-dual-track-rail-route-contracts





> Infrastructure work to gather steam
> From motorways to mass transit to double-track rail, 2017 promises movement on long-delayed projects that will stimulate economic activity
> 
> CHATRUDEE THEPARAT | Bangkok Post | 4 Jan 2017 at 04:00
> 
> *With the current government committed to calling the general election sometime in 2017, big-ticket infrastructure development is expected to speed up.*
> 
> According to the Transport Ministry's action plan approved by the cabinet on Dec 13, 36 infrastructure projects worth 896 billion baht are scheduled for investment in 2017.
> 
> The second stage of seven double-track rail projects spanning 1,439 kilometres worth 292 billion baht are also set to be put forward for cabinet approval in early 2017. The seven routes are from Pak Nam Pho in Nakhon Sawan to Den Chai in Phrae; Jira in Nakhon Ratchasima to Ubon Ratchathani; Khon Kaen-Nong Khai, Chumphon-Surat Thani; Surat Thani-Songkhla; Hat Yai-Padang Besar; and Den Chai-Chiang Mai.
> 
> More details: http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1174109/infrastructure-work-to-gather-steam


*Thailand's double-track railway projects as of January 2017:*


















_Note: I use Thailand map template from Ginkgo Maps under the CC-BY-3.0 license._


----------



## tjrgx

*S44 fast-track mulled for Thai-Sino rail*

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/1263915/s44-fast-track-mulled-for-thai-sino-rail

The government is considering invoking Section 44 of the interim charter to tackle stumbling blocks for the long-delayed Thai-Chinese high-speed railway project linking Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima to enable construction to start this year.

Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak said the Thai-Chinese high-speed train project has been long-delayed thanks to a spate of technical problems and legal issues.

"The government may need to ask for the National Council for Peace and Order's permission to invoke Section 44 to speed up the project's construction," he said. "And Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha himself has ordered that construction on the project commence this year."

Mr Somkid said the issues hindering the Thai-Chinese rail project must be addressed before Gen Prayut visits China in September to attend the 9th BRICS summit. BRICS is an acronym for the combined economies of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith said the ministry is consulting Deputy Prime Minister Wissanu Krea-ngam about which aspects of the rail project should be sped up with Section 44.

He said the ministry will finalise details of the project before asking for the cabinet's approval next month.

After the 18th meeting of a Thai-Sino panel recently held in Bangkok, Mr Arkhom said pending the cabinet's approval, the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) in July will hire a party from China to design the 252.5km rail track and subsequently call bidding for the 179-billion-baht project.

Almost all of the details of the joint development were worked out at that meeting, attended by Wang Xiaotao, vice-chairman of China's National Development and Reform Commission, the minister said.

The Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima route is part of a scheme which will, upon its completion, be extended with a 354km rail line from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai, which borders Laos. Looking closer at the Bangkok-Nakhon Ratchasima project, the SRT has agreed to divide it into four sections.

The ministry has finished drafting the terms of reference of the first 3.5km section linking Klang Dong and Pang Asok in Pak Chong district, Nakhon Ratchasima. The SRT expects to call bidding for this section between July and August.

Another three sections are an 11km route from Pak Chong to Sikhiu district; an 119km section between Nakhon Ratchasima and Kaeng Khoi district, Saraburi; and the 119km section from Kaeng Khoi to Bangkok.

Meanwhile, Mr Arkhom said Thailand and Japan are now studying the feasibility of the Tak-Mukdahan line, known as the upper East-West corridor.

He said the State Railways of Thailand has already completed a feasibility study for the Ban Phai (Khon Kaen)-Nakhon Phanom section and Nakhon Sawan-Maesot section of the plan. Japan has reported the feasibility study for a high-speed rail project linking Bangkok and Chiang Mai is expected to go to the Transport Ministry by the end of this year. But Mr Arkhom said the study has found the investment costs to be relatively high.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, the government said they are going to speed up Denchai - Chiang Mai double tracking with a price tag of 61,220 Million Baht - 60,464 Million Baht for construction and 756 milion Baht for land exappropriation to be started in 2018 and done in 2021 - after getting a clearance from NESDB and cabinet to get the budget to do so.


There will be 2 major sections -
1. Denchai - Lampang - 104 km following much the same routes as the existing one with curve corrections for the max speed of 120 kph
2. Lampang - Chiang Mai - 85 km following the new route with exception of Lamphun - Chiang Mai with max speed of 160 kph

from Denchai (km 535 + 500) to Chiang Mai (km 723+185) with total distance of 189 km - 141 km at grade, 32 km of elevated tracks and 16 km of tunnels and 18 stations and one stop listed as follows:

the list of stations along 
0. Den Chai Station Class 1 - dropping point for Phrae province (20 km from station) with new station building to replace the old one concrete one dated 1957
1. Pak Pan Station Class 3
2. Kaeng Luang Station Class 3
3. Huai Mae Ta Stop
4. Ban Pin Station Class 1 - dropping point for Long district of Phrae
5. Pha Khan Station Class 3
6. New Pang Puai Station Class 3
7. Mae Chang Station Class 3
8. New Mae Mo Station Class 2
9. Sala Pha Lat Station Class 3
10. Mae Tha Station Class 3
11. Nong Wua Thao Station Class 3 - Southern Suburb of Lampang city
12. Nakhon Lampang station Class 1 - Dropping point to Chiang Rai and Tak / Thoen due to connection with Phahonyothin road (Highway 1)
13. Hang Chat Station Class 3 with Container yard
14. new Sala Mae Tha Station Class 3
15. Lam Phun Station Class 1
16. Pa Sao Station Class 3
17. Saraphi Station Class 3 with container yard and locomotive depot & maintenance center
18. Chiang Mai station Class 1

the axle load is 20 ton while following the standard of American Railway Engineering and maintenance – of – Way Association (AREMA). EIRR for this route is 12.06%

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1496833454


----------



## Wisarut

napoleon said:


> http://www.donsaksurat-railtransit.com/


77 km railway line from Surat Thani to Donsak along existing railway line and right of the way of Highway 44 (Kanchanadit - Krabi) - the existing line started from Surat Thani to Bo Krang and then the line will turn left to reach Highway 44 all the way Kanchanadit and then the new line from Kanchanadit to Donsak 

1. List of stations - the first 3 stations on the existing Southern line - There will be 11 stations to serve the local needs as well as to serve the tourists
1.1 Surat thani 
1.2 Khao Hua Kwai station
1.3 Bo Krang station - used as km zero for the new line
2. the list of stations on the line line
2.1 Wat Pradoo station
2.2 Khun Thale station
2.3 Ban Thung Hua Mark Lang stop 
2.4 Ban Wang Wai stop
2.5 Thung Kong station 
2.6 Ban Boh Namron stop 
2.7. Kanchanadit station 
2.8. Wang Thong Samakkhi stop 
2.9. Chaikram station 
2.10. Wat Singkhon stop
2.11. Donsak station

EOL at km 76 + 964 near Sea Trans Ferry - Donsak district of Surat Thani - but still have another choice at Racha ferry (highest ferry traffic due to the fact that it served both ferry to Samui and Pha Ngan) and Lom Phraya ferry at Laem Thuad even though r Sea Trans Ferry is the most likely candidate for EOL

BTW, it has to clarify on how to handle the line near 4 reserved forests and a wildlife sanctuary 
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2662251
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detailSub/WNECO6006050010006
https://www.facebook.com/richard.thailand/posts/1377812438921274
http://manager.co.th/iBizChannel/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000058770


----------



## Wisarut

Deputy PM Somkid telling the EEC board to speed up 100 projects to support EECs with the total price tags of 590 billion Baht including 

Furthermore, Deputy PM Somkid also asking to speed up the second phase of massive double tracking after SRT telling him and MoT that they are gong to call the bidding for the first 5 massive double tracking in July - September 2017 including

1. Lopburi - Paknam Pho 148 km (including 32 km Lopburi - Tha Wung bypass) with the price tags of 23,920 Million Baht
2. Mapo Krabao - Thanon Jira including 4 tunnels across Dong Phraya Yen and Lam takhong reservior 132 km at 28,104.31 Million Baht
3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin including the elevated station at Hua Hin - 165 km at 19,269.89 Million Baht 
4. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan 90 km at 9,853 Million Baht
5. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn including the new station building at Chumporn and Prachuab Khirkhan 167 km at 16,234.64 Million Baht

For the second phase of massive double tracking which are pending for cabinet approval in August 2017, here is the list 
1. Paknam Pho 285 km at 64,921 Million Baht
2. Thanon Jira - Ubon ratchathani 309 km at 49,951 Million Baht
3. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai 174 km at 23,727 Million Baht
4. Chumporn - Surat Thani 167 km at 34,726 Million Baht
5. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla 324 km at 51,065 Million Baht
6. Padang Besar - Hatyai electrified double tracking 45 km at 23,727 Million Baht
7. Denchai - Chiang Mai 189 km (including the new line, curve correcting and new tunnels) at 63,353 Million Baht

After the Section 44 application to break the deadlock, BKK - Khorat high speed train - 252 km at 179,412 Million Baht can be started further

For the case of Thai - Japan railway along with the railways that connect 3 airports, it is still under further study to accommodate Shinkansen carriages and if Japanese government and Keidanren (Japanese business Association) badly want the extension to Ayutthaya, Thai - Japan high speed train first phase should be started as well even though this means only about 70 km section from Bangsue Central to Ayutthaya via Donmueang will have to be built first.

For the railway to support Eastern Economic Corridor with the price tags of 171,380 Million Baht, it has to be studied in 2017 so as to start the construction around 2019-2020, here are the list:

1. Boosting the efficiency of Hua Mark - Chachoengsao - Sri Racha (125 km) at 8000 Million Baht - CTC already been in place but more are to be done 
2. Thai - Cambodian cargo train services including Container Yard at Klong Luek station (km 259) at 3000 million Baht 
3. Sri Racha - Maptaphut double tracking - 70 km at 15400 million Bahgt
4. ICD Kaeng Khoi as cargo distribution center for EXIM business in Isan area as well as Laos at 10000 Million Baht 
5. Double tracking from Sri Racha - Sattahip (79 km) and Maptaphut - rayong (22 km) at 22220 million Baht
6. Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat railway line to Cambodian border - 150 km at 22500 million Baht
7. Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat double tracking to Cambodian border - 150 km at 18860 million Baht
8. Klong 19 - Aranyaprathet double tracking at 26100 million Baht
9. Tha Chalaeb - Phanthong bypass line - 120 km at 40800 million baht
10. ICD Nong Pladuk at 4500 million Baht
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1497431422


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla double tracking including the revival of Hatyai - Songkla railway line which has been closed on 1 July 1978 - the revival is due to the rising traffic jam though
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjZ9p8jKA1Q


----------



## Wisarut

Mayor ofd Khorat raising the issue on double tracking project that pass through Khorat city - (Thanon Jira - Khon kaen / Map krabao - Thanon Jira) - asking for elevated tracks within Khorat city after Khon Kaen city got elevated station
http://manager.co.th/UpToDate/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000064384
https://www.facebook.com/KoratNextStep/posts/1928192153888520:0?hc_location=ufi 
http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1498271408

SRT Governor Explaining why the section within Khorat city has to be at grade rather than elevated tracks 
https://www.facebook.com/KoratNextStep/posts/1931314746909594:0
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1771435049538025
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/WNECO6006260010009


----------



## Wisarut

Now, those from Khorat city Hall, Khorat chamber of commerce and so on appealing to the 2ndf Army region commander for the elevated tracks within Khorat city - just like what those Khon Kaen city has gotten ... However, they no longer tolerate those who disagree with them by erasing all the posts of dissent voices despite of the fact that the elevated tracks will add at least 10 billion Baht more and years of delays
https://www.matichon.co.th/news/590145
http://www.koratstartup.com/68908-2/
http://www.manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000065440


----------



## DBSchrott

*Railroad Rayong Chanthaburi Trat*



Wisarut said:


> For the railway projects to support EEC (eastern economic corridor - the updated version of Eastern Seaboard) which have to be executed between 2017 to 2027 to be approved by Big Too (PM) on 16 June 2017, here are the list
> 
> 1. Short term projects
> 1.1 the enhancment of railway traffic on Hua Mark - Chachoengsao - Sri Racha (125 km) at 8000 Million Baht - definitely the updated version of CTC to allow even the extension of red line commuter all the way to Chachoengsao
> 1.2 Thai - Cambodian cargo services once the cross broder traffic have been inaugurated
> 1.3 Sri Racha - Sattahip double tracking - 70 km at 15000 Million Baht - allowing more cargo train to reinvigorate Sattahip Deep Sea Port of Navy
> 1.4 New ICD at Chachoengsao to allow cargo load from the industrial estates around Eastern Sea board including cargo trains between Thailand and Cambodia at 10000 Million Baht
> 
> 2. Middle term project to support industrial estates -
> 2.1 Sri Racha - Maptaput double tracking - 79 km and Maptaphut - Rayong double tracking 22 km - with total price tag of 22220 Million Baht
> 2.2 New railway line - Rayong - Chathaburi - Trat with the total distance of 150 km with the price tag of 18860 Million Baht - allowing cargo carrrying fruit from Rayong - Chathaburi - Trat to feed Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port, and industrial products to Maptaphut deep sea port
> 
> 3. Long term project
> 3.1 Rayong - Chathaburi - Trat with the distance of 188 km with a price tag of 22500 Million Baht
> 3.2 Klong 19 - Prachinburi - Aranyaprathet with the distance of 174 km to support industrial estates in Prachinburi, Kabinburi and of course cargo trains to and from Cambodia
> 3.3 New Line - double tracking from Tha Chalaeb (Eastern suburb of Nakhon Pathom) - Phan Thong (district of Chonburi) with the distance of 120 km - AKA Thai - Japan railway to connect Dawei Deep Sea Port with Laem Chabang deep sea port through the bypass route to avoid going through BKK.
> 3.4 New ICD at Nong Pladuk - as a part of Thai - Japan railway to connect Dawei Deep Sea Port with Laem Chabang deep sea port
> 
> http://www.thansettakij.com/content/155557
> http://www.thansettakij.com/content/146940


Has got anyone here any closer information about the railroad tracks and stations for the rail-project along the east coast? Starting from Rayong and going through Chanthaburi with Trat and probably the Cambodian border as target? A map with a rail-route would be nice? Anyone any information about this? Thanks!


----------



## Wisarut

DBSchrott said:


> Has got anyone here any closer information about the railroad tracks and stations for the rail-project along the east coast? Starting from Rayong and going through Chanthaburi with Trat and probably the Cambodian border as target? A map with a rail-route would be nice? Anyone any information about this? Thanks!


At least, the first section will follow the existing railway lines (Sattahip line and maptaphut line) - but other lines will need land exappropriation but the most controversial one is the bypass route from Sri Racha to Maptaphut though Pluak Daeng which follow much of Highway 331 which already pass through jungle and para rubber estates 

BTW, EEC Board has just approved in principal on massive double tracking to support Eastern Economic Corridor - connecting Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port with Sattahip Port and Maptaphut Port - effectively allow double tracking to Pataya - but need private sector to help this massive double tracking though.
http://www.komchadluek.net/news/economic/286344

Issue of Slum dwellers living on the old permanent way of the defunct Hatyai - Songkla railway line
http://news.thaipbs.or.th/content/264126





Progress on Thanon Jira - Khon kaen double tracking 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgcavAtp3U


----------



## Wisarut

13 bidders for 84-km Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan double tracking with the distance of 84 km and a price tag of 9,990.26 Million Baht including

1. Unique Engineering and Construction PCL
2. Italian Thai Development PCL
3. TBTC JV 
4. Ch Karnchang PCL
5. KSS JV (unregistered joint Venture) 
6. Ch Tawee Construction Co. Ltd.
7. Soem Sanguan Civil 
8. Thai P-Con Civil (unregistered joint Venture) 
9. Power Construction Technology Co Ltd.
10. SHPS Joint Venture (unregistered joint Venture) 
11. Sinothai Engineering and Construction PCL 
12. PPD-EMRAIL JV (unregistered joint Venture) 
13. AAS Associate Engineering 1964 Co. Ltd.

the qualified bidders will be announced on 17 July 2017 and the final results will be on 27 July 2017
https://www.prachachat.net/hilight-prachachat/news-2616
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1787343404613856


----------



## narakjung




----------



## Wisarut

Cabinet approving the land expropriation around Ban Phachi and Kaeng Khoi with land strip of 100 meter wide so as to create the chord lines to allow cargo trains to run without the need to make a stop for shunting the locomotives at Ban Phachi and Kaeng Khoi
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2680835
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-7071
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/586119


----------



## Wisarut

After the issue for elevated track have become heated up, SRT will have to find the way to come up with compromise - as SRT has found out that SRT need 6-7 km of elevated tracks within Khorat city - effectively have to rebuild Nakhon Ratchasima station and Thanon Jira Junction as elevated station just to please those Lumpen proletariat who happen to be voting banks for the Mayor of Khorat city - effectively a big cost overrun - and now even Governor of Nakhon Ratchasima have raised this issue in line with Mayor of Khorat city - decision will be held next week - but we need to know how to finance the extra work of 7 km elevated track along with the modification of Nakhon Ratchasima station and Thanon Jira Junction
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/765462
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2681946
http://www.thaipost.net/?q=node/32865
www.google.co.th/advanced_search
https://www.facebook.com/KoratForumSkyscrapercity/posts/1433434626735172


----------



## Wisarut

On the issue of massive electrification - started from 2017 and done in 2066 - started with the first 5 years by red line commuter networks in 2017 to 2021 - next on the line is electrification on the high potential lines including Hatyai -Padang Besar from 2022 to 2026 - next on the line is the electrification commuter networks within 150 - 200 km radius from 2027 to 2031 all the way to Nakhon Sawan, Pataya, Khorat, Hua Hin or so - Next are the intercity electrification within 400 km radius from 2032 to 2036 with the goal of nationwide electrification in 2066
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...05172718.1073741839.1668776543&type=3&theater

Cabinet approving the land expropriation around Ban Phachi and Kaeng Khoi with land strip of 100 meter wide so as to create the chord lines to allow cargo trains to run without the need to make a stop for shunting the locomotives at Ban Phachi and Kaeng Khoi
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2680835
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/182445
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-7071
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/586119


----------



## Wisarut

on the issue oif Airtport link extenasion from Phaythai to Donmueang via bang sue central

1. tunnel and ramps on the section from phyathai to Bangsue central 97.8 km)
2. elevated section from Bangsue central to Donmueang nonstop (14 km)

http://www.thansettakij.com/content/181964


----------



## Wisarut

SRT have to deal with those overbearing Khorat people who keep pressing the demands for elevated tracks - 7 - 12 km within Khorat city along with Thanon Jira junction and the other 15 km around Si Kiew near Lam Takhong reservoir - another cost overrun and project delays for sure - Human being should never be such an overbearing like this one though. The conclusion will be delivered before the bidding for the second contract on 1 September 2017 though - Human being should never be such an overbearing like this one though.
https://www.facebook.com/KoratNextS...588091115602/1977582802282788/?type=3&theater
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=799296
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_452260
http://www.komchadluek.net/news/economic/289231
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/184841


----------



## Wisarut

In addition to the massive double tracking, SRT is going to do the bidding for the new 186 DEMU (Diesel Electric Multiple Unit) carriages to supersede the Sprinter DMU services, 100 New Locomotives for cargoes and intercity as SRT is going to retire those GEK locomotives and the leasing of 50 locomotives before massive electrification have started as the way to gain additional 5,453 Million Baht Baht revenue from 6 million new passengers (493 million Baht) and 20.9 million tons of cargoes (1500 million Baht from container service, 1309 million Baht steel products, 825 million Baht Potash ore, 1309 million Baht of lignite and coal ) in 2025
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/590370


----------



## Wisarut

AS Associated and STECON won the double tracking project on Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin section - 
Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai 93 km - AS Associated won the bidding at 8,198 Million Baht from the mean price of 8,390 Million Baht - 2.28% lower

Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin 76 km - STECON won the bidding at 7,520 Million Baht from the mean price of 7,676 Million Baht - 2.03% Lower
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/768336


----------



## Wisarut

No more free ride after 1 October 2017 after the implementation of EDC system to read the welfare cards for those who are below the poverty line and senior citizens
http://news.ch7.com/detail/242846?refid=line
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/591574

SRT needs 100 locomotives (50 new Diesel electric locomotives with axle load of 16 tons + 50 leasing Diesel electrict locomotives with lease term of 15 + 5 years) at 19500 Million Baht and 186 DEMU carriages at 13000 million Baht which are to be purchased in 2018 - 2025 in response to the massive double tracking in 16 sections with total distance of 3169 km 
as the way to earn more revenue at least 5453 million Baht a year due to 6 million more passengers with expect revenue of 493 million Baht and 20.9 million ton more cargoes [1500 million Baht from containers, 1309 million Baht from Iron ore, and 1325 million Baht from coal, and 
825 million Baht from Potash]. So far SRT has 140 locomotives but ONLY 50-60% (70-84 locomotives) are actually in use while the rest are so old - need to be decomissioned due to the lack of spare parts that suit to the old locomotives -
Those DEMU carriages are for those relatively short distance of 300 - 400 km though 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/591669
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/590370
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/economy-business/378561885/
https://economic.kachon.com/186756









Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan along with Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin will be get the real contractors by the end of 2017
Contract 1 Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai (km 47 + 700 - km 140+700) with 17 stations to be done in 36 months: mean price at 8,390.09 Million Baht, the lowest bidder (AS Associated and Engineering 1964 PCL) got 8,198 Million Baht - with a hope to sign the contract on 8 September 2017
Contract 2 Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin (km 147 + 700 - km 217 + 008) with 9 at grade stations and 1 elevated station at Hua Hin [elevated section from km 211 + 407 - 215 + 893]: mean price at 7,676.93 Million Baht, the lowest bidder (STECON PCL) got 7,520 Million Baht - with a hope to sign the contract on 8 September 2017









Double tracking from Prachuab Khirikahn to Chumporn will be 2 contracts
Contract 1 Prachuab Khirkhan - Cha Muang (km 301 + 000 - 389+300) with 10 stations including 2 container yards at Wah Koh (km 313 + 900) and Na Phak Kwang at (km 370 + 940) , 4 stops 1 halt - 88 km at 6579.91 Million Baht and it takes 33 months to be done:
Contract 2 Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn (km 389 + 300 - 468 + 800) with 10 stations including 2 container yards at Map Amarit (km 420 + 670) and Sa Plee (km 453 + 675) ,3 stops 79 km along with curve correcting at 6071.50 Million Baht and it takes 36 months to be done:









Hua Hin - Prachuab Kirikhan - 84 km at 8305.26 million Baht with 12 station and 1 halt with 2 container yard at Sam Roy Yod and Thung Mamao and it takes 30 months to be done - ITD won the bidding but it has to wait until EIA clearance to be done - with a hope to sign the contract on 25 August 2017









Lopburi - Paknampho double tracking - 2 contracts
Contract 1 : Lopburi Bypass route at 10147.05 million Baht - 27.64 km from km 121+000 on the Northern line to km 141+000 on the main Northern line - with 5.04 km at grade + 22.60 km elevated with 3 stations [Ban Klab - New Lopburi 1 station near Lpopburi river and Highway 3196 and New Lopburi 2 station at Tha Wung, - to be done in 48 months
Contract 2 : Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho (km 136 + 341 - km 252 + 225) at 8813.30 million Baht with 1 container yard at Nakhon Sawan (on the old Gas depot of PTT after PTT has terminated the leasing of SRT Railway land at Nakhon Sawan station) and CTC system at Nakhon Sawan station and it take 36 months to be done:









Map Krabao - Thanon Jira consists of 3 contracts:

Contract 1: Map Krabao - Klong Khanant Jit (km 134 + 250 - km 198 + 200 at 7721.13 million Baht - 58 km with 7 stations and it takes 48 months to be done including new elevated track at Muak Lek and the new elevated station at the Northern end of Muak Lek town
Contract 2: Klong Khanant Jit - Thanon Jira Junction [km 199 + 600 - km 268 + 135.681] - at km 7060.58 Million with the distance of 69 km - 12 stations including 1 container yard at Kud jik and LACC for traffic control at Nakhon Ratchasima while it takes 42 months to be done. The real bone of contetion is the 15 km elevated track by the request from Mayor of Khorat city and those voting banks - since 15 km of elevated track mean about 5000 - 6000 Million Baht cost overrun along with the issue of space constrain at Thanon Jira and Nakhon Ratchasima Locomotive Depot and the demolition of flyovers across Railway yards 
Contract 3: 3 tunnels with total distance of 8 km and the price tag of 9399.46 Million Baht and it takes 42 months to be done including
Tunnel 1 at Pha Sadet [km 136 + 000 - km 141 + 850] 
Tunnel 2 at Hin Lap [km 144 + 400 - km 145 + 050]
Tunnel 3 at Klong Khanant Jit [km 198 + 200 - km 199 + 600] - transition point between contract 1 and contract 2
http://www.ryt9.com/s/nnd/2693936
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/193530
http://www.krobkruakao.com/rerun/10/104217


----------



## Wisarut

Need 8114 Million Baht More for the elevated tracks in both Sikiw Municipal and Khorat City Municipal as demanded by mayor of Khorat city and Governor of Nakhon Ratchasima as a part of 132 km Map krabao - Thanon Jira with a price tag of 24,115 Million Baht

There are three options
1. staying the same which not pleasing mayor of Khorat city and Governor of Nakhon Ratchasima

2. 4.8 km elevated track with the price tag of 2133 million Baht extra cost for both elevated tracks and New station Building for Nakhon ratchasima along with 17 more months for the construction - not to mention about the new EIA for both 4.8 km elevated track and New station Building for Nakhon Ratchasima which have to enable to handle the existing railway service and the future High Speed train - the starting point for elevated tracks are at km 261+637 and the ending point for elevated track is at km 265+919 - SRT still concern about the cargo trains which may not be able to climb the elevated tracks though - even though it has eliminated the need to demolish Hua Thale flyover - but no more level crossing at Chai Narong road behind Panja Data hotel and Benjrong road near the gate to Fort Suranareee - and the gate to Fort Suranaree will be maximum at 3 meter height - effectively prevent military truck with full load of ammunition to pass through - so Mayor of Khorat asking for higher elevated track to allow the military trucks from Fort Suranaree to pass through without problem - not to mention about level crossing at Chainarong road and Benjarong road - This is a compromise choice which every party can agree with even though it require the demolition of flyover near sima Thanee Hotel

3. 12 km elevated track with the price tag of 8114 Million Baht extra cost for both elevated tracks and new station building for both Nakhon Ratchasima which have to enable to handle the existing railway service and the future High Speed train and the new station building for Thanon Jira - not to mention about 46 more months for the construction and new EIA to handle 12 km of elevated track, new station buildings at Nakhon Ratchasima and Thanon Jira 
https://www.matichon.co.th/news/630524
http://www.77jowo.com/contents/28123

Now, we have learnt that governor of Khorat begging for 3000 Milion Baht budget for 4.8 km elevated track at Nakhon Ratchasima station with a price tag of 2133 million Baht and 800 million Baht for elevated track at Si Kiw station 
https://www.prachachat.net/politics/news-22839


----------



## Wisarut

cabinet going to approve Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway project with the price tag of 65,738 Million Baht in October 2017. This line has passes through 6 Isan province including Khon Kaen, mahasarakham, Roy Ed, Yasothon, Mukdahan and nakhon Phanom with 
32 stations and stops with 3 container yard, and the container center near 2nd friendship bridge and thrid Friendship bridge - even though the actual construction will be in early 2018 and done in 2024 - the delay is the limit of land exappropriation of be 80 meter wide along with request for the study 
on land development along the route including the Treasury Dept land - not to mention about the route design to prevent from obstructing the water flow including the Bridge across Chee river as the Isan Flood of 2017 has given really hard lesson - the main cargo will be tapioca product, rice, sugar, and para rubber along with cement along with consumer goods with EIRR of 12.05%
the expected daily number of passengers will be 12365 passengers a day in 2023-4 and 26931 passengers a day in 2053

EIA on Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway project is not done yet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grXyZoAHDcM
http://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/509855
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_478332
http://www.thaipost.net/?q=node/34152
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/economy-business/378563305/


----------



## Wisarut

ITD, CKC, and STECON are bidding for both 3 tunnels for Map Krabao - Thanon Jira double tracking with total length of 7.9 km (5.85 km + 0.65 km + 1.40 km) and the price tag of 9,399.46 Million Baht along with Contract 1 of Lopburi - Pak Nampho double tracking (32 km bypass from Ban Klab to Khok Krathiam with elevated tracks) with the price tag of 10,145.05 Million Baht.

Those who are qualified will be declared on 7 September 2017 at GPO in Bang Rak while the result of bidding will be held on 18-20 September 2017
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-24740 
http://www.manager.co.th/Business/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000084804
http://www.siamrath.co.th/n/21707
https://kaohoon.com/content/185496

the winner of Map Krabao - Thanon Jira will be held on September 2017 with a hope to get it done in 2021 - unless the extra works at Khorat city has dragged this project down by 18 months. 
http://www.innnews.co.th/shownews/show?newscode=804746









84 km Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan with a price tag of 7,305.26 Million Baht to improve logistics down South by container yard at Sam Roy yod and Thung Mamao
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/195515





Inspecting the progress on Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking including the new container yard at Ban Kradone, Bua Yai and Tha Phra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_z88W2CbwM
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/TNECO6008200010015

After the shenanigan by Mayor of Khorat city and voting banks who press the demand for elevated tracks within Khorat city (at least 4.8 km) which is going to delay Map Krabao - Thanon Jira by at least 18 months or worse, those hotel businessmen of Khorat now vent their angry voices against Mayor of Khorat city and voting banks along with the media who are the mouthpieces of Mayor of Khorat city and voting banks who create this delay and chaos at the first place 
http://www.tnews.co.th/contents/349493


----------



## Wisarut

Double tracking from Khon Kaen to Thanon jira is 35% done - and MoT seems to agree with the ideas from mayor of Khorat city and Governor of Khorat that they need 4.8 km elevated tracks within Khorat city along with the new station building in response to the 4.8 km elevated tracks even it means 3000 Million Baht cost overrun during the inspection of Container yard along with the new station building at Ban Kradone station, Nong Khai Nam commune, Mueang district of Nakhon Ratrchasima.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNlqGx1psvo
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-25144
https://www.prachachat.net/round-up/news-25149
http://manager.co.th/Local/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000085287
http://www.workpointtv.com/news/47685

the latest progress on Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking









Phgonsongkram station 

















temporary station of Muang Khong
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1816749531673243


----------



## Wisarut

Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom for cargo trains and passenger services
Than Setthajij
20 August 2017









Bidding for Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - nakhon Phanom project is now waiting for EIA clearance which takes 6 months to be done before asking cabinet approvals for budget by the end of 2017 or early 2018 - most section passing empty land, paddy field, sugar plantation, tapioca plantation without passing reserved forests so it is relatively easy to get land exappropriation for 8-0 meter wide landstrip - - with container station at the foot of 2nd Friendship bridge and 3rd Friendship bridge - stations are in suburbs though

the total distance is 354.783 km in 5 provinces including Khon Kaen, Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Yasothon Mukdahan - nakhon Phanom - EIRR 12.3% passing Ban Phai, Kud Rang, Borabue, mahasarakham, Roy Ed, Chiang Kwan, Phone ^Thong, Nong Phok, Nikhom Khamsoy, Loeng Noktha, Mukdahan, Warn Yai, That Phanom, Renu Nakhon, and Nakhon Phanom 

http://www.thansettakij.com/content/197034


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for double tracking from Lopburi to Pak Nampho - with 10 stations renovated and 10 stations rebuilt - 2 contracts
1. Lopburi bypass with the total distance of 27.64 km (22.60 km elevated + 5.04 km at grade at 10147 million Baht - from 121+000 to km 141+000 with 3 station buildings including Lopburi 2 station at Tha Wung - 48 months to be done
2. Tha Khae - Pak nam Pho (km 136+341 - 252+225) - Container yard and CTC at Nakhon Sawan - 36 months to be done
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/200099
http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2558/A/106/16.PDF


----------



## Wisarut

We just have learnt that the railway service to Poipet has to be postponed to 2018 since Cambodian Railways has just started to renovate Poipet station along with station yard
http://www.chaoprayanews.com/2017/08/29/คมนาคม-เผยพร้อมเปิดเดิน/
https://www.prachachat.net/local-economy/news-29690


----------



## Wisarut

OTP has come up with Surat Thani - Donsak railway line using the right of the way of Highway 44 which passes through para rubber plantation as well as palm oil plantation with total distance of 77 km to cut down the land acquisition cost instead of shorter route (62.5 km) which is much closer to downtown Surat Thani (Ban Don) - Donsak is a terminus for ferry to Samui Island (favorite place for German and European tourists to have sunbath) though.
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/594972


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom for cargo trains and passenger services
> Than Setthajij
> 20 August 2017


Cabinet is going to push 354 km Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom Railway line with a price tag of 65,738 Million Baht in October 2017 after clearing 3 controversies

1. Land Exappropriation to the minimum while taking the flood flow into account 
2. Improving the database on economic benefits to meet the current situation 
3. the real estate development along this new railway line since it has to set the sample for any new lines to follow

This will be pushed into the cabinet in October 2017 to start the construction in December 2018 and done in 2025-2026
http://www.innnews.co.th/show/807815/รฟท.ชงครม.รถไฟทางคู่บ้านไผ่-นครพนม+ตค

Italian Thai Development PCL is the winner for 58-km Map Krabao - Klong Khanan Jit section of Map Krabao - Thanon Jira Junction double tracking with a price tag of 7,650 Million Baht, 160 Million Baht lower than the mean price after winning Hua hin - Prachuab Khirikhan double tracking with a price tag of 5807 million Baht and Nong Pla lai - Hua Hin section of Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking with a price tag of 7520 million Baht while AS Associated 1964 PCL won the section from Nakhon Pathom to Nong Pla Lai 

However, the second section from Klong Khanan Jit to Thanon Jira Junction (70 km at 6,869.61 Million Baht) has to be postponed due to the controversies on 4.8-5.1 km elevated track within Khorat city area which requires the remodeling of Nakhon Ratchasima station to enable to accommodate both regular trains and High Speed train as Nakhon Ratchasima has been assigned as the terminus for the first section and of course about 4000 million Baht cost overrun 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-32500


----------



## Wisarut

Krungthon Engineering - 11th Bureau of China Railway won the bidding for 88-km Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy double tracking at 6,465 Million Baht, 114 Million Baht below the mean price 
STECON - Thai P-Con won the bidding for 80-km Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn double tracking at 5,992 Million Baht, 74 Million Baht below the mean price 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-34102

the issue of 5.1 km elevated tracks within Khorat city from km 256+900 to km 266+000 with the price tag of 2992 Million Baht and take 19 months to be done 
This has started from Phoo Khao Lard to create 8 meter height elevated track + and the new design of Nakhon Ratchasima railway station with elevated platform
while Thanon Jira Junction will have 2 meter height elevated track - need to demolish the flyover at Sima Thani Hotel and construct 2 U-turn bridges 

For the case of Si Kiw station, 2 elevated track with 93 million Baht budget and 17 month extra time - need cabinet approval for funds to handle this extra work
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-31477


Unique Engineering PCL won the bidding for Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho double tracking at 8,649 Million Baht, 164 Million Baht below the mean price 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-33550


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> Yes, Thailand also have nationwide double tracking projects for the existing metre gauge going on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first phase (green lines). Two double tracking lines are currently under contruction (nr. 1 & nr. 2), while the rest recently got their construction contractor and will begin construction soon.
> 
> Phase two (orange & blue lines) will begin the bidding process in 2018.


Big Too and Hun Sen talking about the resuming of cross border railway traffic all the way to Phnom Penh
https://mgronline.com/politics/detail/9600000091900

Conclusion of bidding for massive double tracking - with ONLY the section from Klong Khananjit to Thanon Jira has to be postponed due to the issue with 5.1 km elevated track within Khorat city 


1. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - ITD won at 5,807 Million Baht 
2. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin Section 1 (Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai) - AS Associate Engineering (1964) won at 8,198 Million Baht 
3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin Section 2 (Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin with the new elevated station at Hua Hin) - STECON won at 7,520 Million Baht 
4. Map Krabao - Thanon Jita Section 1 (Map Krabao - Klong Khanant Jit) - ITD Won at 7,560 Million Baht 

5. Lopburi - Pak Nampho Section 3 (Tha Khae - Pak Nampho) - Unique Engineering and Construction (UNIQ) PCL won at 8,649 Million Baht 
6. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn Section 1 (Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the new station building at Prachuab Khirikhan) - Krung Thonburi - China Railway 11th Bureau won at 6,465 Million Baht 
7. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn Section 2 (Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building at Chumporn) - STECON - Thai P-Con (Producers of concrete sleepers in Saraburi) won at 5,992 Million Baht 
8. Map Krabao - Thanon Jita Section 3 (Tunnel Section) - ITD - and Right Tunneling won at 9,290 Million Baht 
9. Lopburi - Pak Nampho Section 1 (Ban Klub - Kho Krathiam - elevated track for bypass) - Unique Engineering and Construction (UNIQ) PCL - Sino Hydro Consortium won at 10,050 illion Baht 

Conclusions: 
1. ITD getting 3 contracts 
2. CK PCL failed to win the contract at all
3. Chinese contractors have learnt that the only way they can get the contracts in Thailand is to form a partnership with the local contractors - unless the projects have been financed by Chinese loan.

Need Super Board approvals on 11 September 2017 though

Next on the line is 50 new loco of 16 ton axle load to replace GEKs and the leasing of 50 locomotives
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/economy-business/378567707/ 
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9600000092178
https://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/513636
https://mgronline.com/uptodate/detail/9600000092380

Next on the lines in Year 2018 are
1. Chumporn - Surat Thani (167 km) at 23,384.91 Million Baht - expected to be 2 - 3 contracts 
2. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla(339 km) at 51,823.83 Million Baht - expected to be 5- 6 contracts including the parallel tunnel at Chong Khao and the new station building at Hatyai and elevated station at Songkla railway terminus 
3. Hatyai - Padang Besar (45 km) at 7,941.80 Million Baht - ONE Contract including the elevated station at Klong Ngae
4. Pak Nampho - Denchai (285 km) at 56,066.25 Million Baht - expected to be 5- 6 contracts including the new tunnels to supersede Pang Toob Khob tunnel, and Khao Plueng Tunnel 
5. Denchai - Chiang Mai (217 km) at 59,924.24 Million Baht - expected to be 5- 6 contracts including the new route and the new tunnels to supersede Khun Tan tunnel
6. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (174 km) at 26,065.75 Million Baht - expected to be 3 contracts with a bone of contention on Container yard at Nong Takai vs the new branch line to Udonthani Industrial estate as requested by Industrial Estate of Thailand 
7. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km) at 35,839.74 Million Baht - expected to be 3-4 contracts 

New Lines
1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 326 km at 76,978.82 Million Baht - expected to be 7-8 contracts
2. Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 60,351.91 Million Baht - expected to be 6-7 contracts
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/772075


----------



## Wisarut

Signing the contract for Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking including the new elevated station at Hua Hin to supersede the existing Hua Hin station in September 2017 so the contractor could start working by the end of 2017 and it takes 36 months to be done in December 2020 or early 2021 - using 60 meter wide landstrip - EIRR at 23.41% - max speed at 160 kph and boost number of cargo from 24 million metric ton to 8 million metric ton with expect number of passenger is going up to 24 million passengers within 20 years

Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km (km 47+700 - km 140 + 700) with 17 stations at grade - AS Associated Engineering (1964) won at 8,198 million Baht
Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin - 76 km (km 140 + 700 - km 217 + 008 including elevated track from km 211 + 407 - km 215 + 893 [some said km 211 + 582.9 - km 215+872.9 - 4.29 km]) - 9 stations at grade and 1 elevated station at Hua Hin - Sino Thai Engineering and Construction won at 7520 Million Baht

http://www.thansettakij.com/content/204774


----------



## Wisarut

^^^
Once Hua Hin High Speed train station near Hua Hin Airport at Bo fai has been opened, the revival of Bo fai station (closed in 1994) has to be realized to function as feeder to High Speed train system - while using existing Ban Khoo Bua station as station for feeder to Ratburi station of High speed train - Phetburi is a special case as it is not within the existing Southern railway line, so mass transit to connect the existing Phetburi station and Phetburi station of high speed train are in need.


----------



## Wisarut

MoT inspecting the progress on Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking which has been separated into 2 contracts

Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km (km 47+700 - km 140 + 700) with 17 stations at grade along with 80 Concrete bridge and Steel Bridge across Meklong river in parallel with existing Chulalongkorn Bridge - AS Associated Engineering (1964) won at 8,198 million Baht

Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin - 76 km (km 140 + 700 - km 217 + 008 including elevated track from km 211 + 407 - km 215 + 893 [some said km 211 + 582.9 - km 215+872.9 - 4.29 km]) - 9 stations at grade and 1 elevated station at Hua Hin along with 92 concrete bridges - Sino Thai Engineering and Construction won at 7520 Million Baht

This double tracking is using UIC54 (AKA BS110) welded steel rails with monoblock concrete sleepers and thick ballast to allow 160 kph max 

MoT telling SRT and contractors to work on improving the access roads to the stations and stops - First is to give him information about the existing access roads as well as the plan to improve the access roads to stations and stops during the construction and after the construction - with cooperation from Highway Dept, Rural Highway Dept, and local administrations - all to be done within a month so as to start the real construction in December 2017

Furthermore, SRT must come up with the plan to preserve the old station buildings in addition the facilities to allow better connection to and from the stations and the way to design the station using the famous local items - case to point is Jars of Ratburi, Nang Yai and so on

Governor of Ratburi also glad for this double tracking project as his province is going to get full benefits from this project and 
http://www.naewna.com/business/292609
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/WNPOL6009160010006
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z7peFSOgZ0 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h83rZQMLFJU
http://www.tnamcot.com/view/59bdeeb0e3f8e4a395380523
http://www.nationtv.tv/main/content/social/378569633/









SRT Board going to submit the results from bidding for 5 double trackings with a bone of contention on the section through Khorat city which is to be elevated double tracks along with the issue of borrowing money to finance the project after the procurement Board has ordered the split of 5 projects into 13 contracts to cut down the cost as well as to allow more participants for biddings - but SRT needs to secure loans before signing the contracts
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/208928









For the bidding of the constructions on 5 routes with 9 contracts, it has saved the government treasury by 2573 million Baht (the mean price is 72,104 Million Baht but the actual bidding is 69,531 Million Baht. If we take 5000 Million Baht saving of the reduced mean price into account the saving will be 7573 million Baht - so the contract will be signed in this September 2017 so as to start the construction in October - November 2017 and the constructions are expected to be done in 2020 -2021.

Expect the controversial section (Klong Khanantjit - Thanon Jira) that requires 5.1-km elevated tracks within Khorat city to have the contract split into 2 sections since the elevated section expect the cost overrun around 2 - 3000 million from the mean price of 7,060 Million Baht. This is due to the fact that the 5.1-km elevated track requires the NEW EIA to deal with but we need to get the work started immediately so the contract splitting has become necessary to solve this dilemma - but how to split the contract will need another 2 months to make a settlement so that all the contracts (other than 5.1 km elevated track within Khorat city) can be sign by the end of 2017 and started the construction in 2018.

On the issue of Signal Installation contracts - which to be on bidding in early 2018, right after the construction of massive double tracking has been started. These Signal Installation contracts - will be international bidding for CTC system of 5 contracts with total price tag of 12,921 Million Baht. 

Here are 5 contracts which the winners would start their work 6-7 months after the construction has been started

1. Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho - 3 contracts along 145 km route at at 7,384 Million Baht
2. Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn - 1 contract along 421 km route at 7,384 Million Baht
3. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira - 1 contract along 128 km route at 2,549 Million Baht

Expect the fight to the bitter end from Siemens from Germany, Bombardier from Canada, LG from South Korea, Al Sado from Spain and Hitachi from Japan and China Railway from mainland China to get the contracts to install CTC. Bombardier has their systems installed along Ban Phachi - Lopburi, Ban Phachi - Map Krabao, and Makkasan - Chachoengsao. Siemens already won the bidding for CTC installation from Thanon Jira to Khon Kaen and LG already won the bidding for CTC installation from Kaeng Khoi to Chachoengsoa via Klong 19 Junction 

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-40954


----------



## Wisarut

38 Projects in Railway Masterplan
1. Urgent from 2017 to 2021 - the ongoing 13 projects 
2. Mid range project from 2022 to 2026 - the next 13 projects 
3. Long term project from 2027 to 2036 - the further 12 projects

1. Massive double trackings on existing lines - 16 projects with total distances of 2,777 km 
1.1 the ongoing urgent 7 projects with total distance of 993 km (2017 - 2021) 
- Chachoengsao - Klong 19 - Kaeng Khoi
- Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen
- Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn - bidding done - waiting the contract signing 
- Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho - bidding done - waiting the contract signing 
- Map Krabao - Thanon Jira - Bidding almost done with exception on Klong Khananjit - Thanon Jira
- Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - Bidding Done
- Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - Bidding Done

1.2 Mid range 7 projects with total distance of 1,392 km (2022 - 2026) 
- Pak Nam Pho - Denchai - pending
- Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - pending
- Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - pending
- Chumporn - Surat Thani - pending
- Surat Thani - Hat Yai - Songkla - pending
- Hat Yai - Padang Besar - pending
- Sri Racha - Sattahip, Khao Chee Jan - Map Ta Phut - pending

1.3 Long term - 2 projects with total distance of 392 km (2027 - 2036) 
- Denchai - Chiang Mai - pending
- Klong 19 - Aranyaprathet - pending - with connection to Cambodia

2. Meter gauge New lines - 14 projects with total distances of 2,352 km including 
2.1 Urgent on 3 lines with total distance of 839 km (2017 - 2021) 
- Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong
- Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom
- Surat Thani - Thanun

2.2 Mid range on 4 lines with total distance of 642 km (2022 - 2026) 
- Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Mae Sod
- Kanchanaburi - Ban Phachi - 
- Songkla - Pak Bara
- Ban Phachi - Nakhon Luang - to the pier of CP in Nakhon Luang

2.3 long term on 7 lines with total distance of 871 km (2027 - 2036) 
- Map Taphut - Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat - to support Eastern Economic Corridor with connect to Cambodia around Pailin or so
- Ubon Ratchathani - Chong Mek (connect to Pakse - Champasak of Laos)
- Kanchanaburi - Ban Phu Namron (connect to Dawei of Burma)
- Nakhon Sawan - Ban Phai
- Thub Put - Krabi
- Surat Thani - Donsak
- Chumporn - Ranong


3. High Speed train networks (8 projects with the total distance of 2,457 km including
3.1 Urgent with 3 projects with total distances of 675 km (2017 - 2021) 
- Bangsue Central - Rayong
- Bangsue Central - Nakhon Ratchasima
- Bangsue Central - Hua Hin

3.2 Mid term with 2 projects with total distance of 735 km (2022 - 2026) 
- Bangsue Central - Phitsanuloke
- Nakhon Ratchgasima - Nong Khai

3.3 Long term with 3 projects with total distance of 1,047 km (2027 - 2036) 
- Phitsanuloke - Chiang Mai 
- Hua Hin - Surat Thani
- Surat Thani - Padang Besar


4. Construction of Container Yards (CY)
4.1 Urgent at 8 stations (2017 - 2021) 
- Klong Luek at km 259.00
- Na Muang 
- Ban Kradone
- Wah Koh
- Na Phak Kwuang
- Map Amarit
- Ban Sa Plee
- Nong Pla Duk Junction 

4.2 Mid term at 9 stations (2022 - 2026) 
- Container yard and Collection and Distribution Center at Natha (km 618)
- Ban Tako
- Bu Ruesee
- Nong Waeng
- Bung Wai 
- Bang Krathum
- Wang Kraphi
- Bang Klam
- Sugei Golok

4.3 Long Term at 3 stations (2027 - 2036) 
- Hang Chat
- Saraphee
- Nong Sang

5. Electrification of double track
5.1 Mid range on 2 lines with total distance of 307 km (2022 - 2026) 
- Hatyai - Padang Besar - allowing KTMB to run cross border train to Hatyai
- Bangsue Central - Ban Phachi - Kaeng Khoi - Thanon Jira - after waiting since 1929 - basically Red line commuter extension 

5.2 Long term 6 lines with total distance of 1,098 km (2027 - 2036) 
- Bangsue Central - Nong Pladuk - Hua Hin - after waiting since 1929 - basically Red line commuter extension 
- Ban Phachi - Pak Nampho - after waiting since 1929 - basically Red line commuter extension 
- Bangsue Central - Makkasan - Chachoengsao - Pataya - to support Eastern Economic Corridor - basically Red line commuter extension 
- Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen
- Pak Nam Pho - Phitsanuloke
- Hua Hin - Chumporn

The total cost for this master plan is 2,702,934 Million Baht including 
1. Public Investment 1,973,851 Million Baht 
2. Private Investment 729,083 Million Baht 

the average annual investment 135,147 Million Baht including Public Investment 98,693 Million Baht Private Investment 36,454 Million Baht 
Urgent Investment (2017 - 2021) 829,802 Million Baht including public investment of 642,802 Million Baht Private Investment 187,000 Million Baht 
Mid Range investment (2022 - 2026) 897,568 Million Baht including public investment of 692,128 Million Baht Private Investment 205,441 Million Baht 
Long term Investment (2027 - 2036) 975,564 Million Baht including public investment of 6638,922 Million Baht Private Investment 336,642 Million Baht 

Economic benefit after the masterplan realized in 2037 is at 408,008.64 Million Baht a year including 
saving for transportation cost at 158,138.90 Million Baht a year 
Saving for cutting down the transportation time at 94,35160 Million Baht a year 
Saving for cutting down the accident loss for land transport 17,258.41 Million Baht a year 
Saving for cutting down the pollution and Green House Gases 138,259.73 Million Baht a year 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/211415
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5JGfscqBag
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_523301
http://www.publicreport.opm.go.th/uploading/uploadfile/project_file/20179718527070960_02.pdf 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/600035


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> 38 Projects in Railway Masterplan
> http://www.thansettakij.com/content/211415
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5JGfscqBag
> https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_523301
> http://www.publicreport.opm.go.th/uploading/uploadfile/project_file/20179718527070960_02.pdf
> https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/600035


Further details on this 20 year masterplan

1. Urgent from 2017 to 2021 - the ongoing 13 projects 
2. Mid range project from 2022 to 2026 - the next 13 projects 
3. Long term project from 2027 to 2036 - the further 12 projects

1. Massive double trackings on existing lines - 16 projects with total distances of 2,777 km 
1.1 the ongoing urgent 7 projects with total distance of 993 km (2017 - 2021) at 136,462 Million Baht including 
- Chachoengsao - Klong 19 - Kaeng Khoi
- Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen
- Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn - bidding done - waiting the contract signing 
- Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho - bidding done - waiting the contract signing 
- Map Krabao - Thanon Jira - Bidding almost done with exception on Klong Khananjit - Thanon Jira
- Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - Bidding Done
- Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - Bidding Done

1.2 Mid range 7 projects with total distance of 1,392 km (2022 - 2026) at 209,256 Milllion Baht including 
- Pak Nam Pho - Denchai - pending
- Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - pending
- Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - pending
- Chumporn - Surat Thani - pending
- Surat Thani - Hat Yai - Songkla - pending
- Hat Yai - Padang Besar - pending
- Sri Racha - Sattahip, Khao Chee Jan - Map Ta Phut - pending

1.3 Long term - 2 projects with total distance of 392 km (2027 - 2036) at 80,343 Milllion Baht including 
- Denchai - Chiang Mai - pending
- Klong 19 - Aranyaprathet - pending - with connection to Cambodia

2. Meter gauge New lines - 14 projects with total distances of 2,352 km at 501,690 Milllion Baht including 
2.1 Urgent (2017 - 2021) on 3 lines with total distance of 839 km at 167,761 Milllion Baht including 
- Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong
- Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom
- Surat Thani - Thanun

2.2 Mid range (2022 - 2026) on 4 lines with total distance of 642 km at 184,746 Milllion Baht including
- Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Mae Sod
- Kanchanaburi - Ban Phachi - 
- Songkla - Pak Bara
- Ban Phachi - Nakhon Luang - to the pier of CP in Nakhon Luang

2.3 long term (2027 - 2036) on 7 lines with total distance of 871 km at 149,183 Milllion Baht including
- Map Taphut - Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat - to support Eastern Economic Corridor with connect to Cambodia around Pailin or so
- Ubon Ratchathani - Chong Mek (connect to Pakse - Champasak of Laos)
- Kanchanaburi - Ban Phu Namron (connect to Dawei of Burma) - part of East - West corridor
- Nakhon Sawan - Ban Phai - part of East - West corridor
- Thub Put - Krabi
- Surat Thani - Donsak
- Chumporn - Ranong

3. High Speed train networks (8 projects with the total distance of 2,457 km at 1,497,554 Million Baht including
3.1 Urgent (2017 - 2021) with 3 projects with total distances of 675 km at 429,437 Milllion Baht including
- Bangsue Central - Rayong -
- Bangsue Central - Nakhon Ratchasima
- Bangsue Central - Hua Hin

3.2 Mid term (2022 - 2026) with 2 projects with total distance of 735 km at 421,783 Milllion Baht including
- Bangsue Central - Phitsanuloke
- Nakhon Ratchgasima - Nong Khai

3.3 Long term with 3 projects (2027 - 2036) with total distance of 1,047 km at 646,334 Milllion Baht including
- Phitsanuloke - Chiang Mai 
- Hua Hin - Surat Thani
- Surat Thani - Padang Besar


4. Construction of Container Yards (CY)
4.1 Urgent at 8 stations (2017 - 2021) 
- Klong Luek at km 259.00
- Na Muang 
- Ban Kradone
- Wah Koh
- Na Phak Kwuang
- Map Amarit
- Ban Sa Plee
- Nong Pla Duk Junction 

4.2 Mid term at 9 stations (2022 - 2026) 
- Container yard and Collection and Distribution Center at Natha (km 618)
- Ban Tako
- Bu Ruesee
- Nong Waeng
- Bung Wai 
- Bang Krathum
- Wang Kraphi
- Bang Klam
- Sugei Golok

4.3 Long Term at 3 stations (2027 - 2036) 
- Hang Chat
- Saraphee
- Nong Sang

5. Electrification of double track at 87,152 Million Baht including 
5.1 Urgent (2017 - 2021) - the studies on the route which should get electrification 
5.1 Mid range (2022 - 2026) on 2 lines with total distance of 307 km at 31,999 Million Baht including
- Hatyai - Padang Besar - allowing KTMB to run cross border train to Hatyai
- Bangsue Central - Ban Phachi - Kaeng Khoi - Thanon Jira - after waiting since 1929 - basically Red line commuter extension 

5.2 Long term (2027 - 2036) 6 lines with total distance of 1,098 km at 55,153 Million Baht including
- Bangsue Central - Nong Pladuk - Hua Hin - after waiting since 1929 - basically Red line commuter extension 
- Ban Phachi - Pak Nampho - after waiting since 1929 - basically Red line commuter extension 
- Bangsue Central - Makkasan - Chachoengsao - Pataya - to support Eastern Economic Corridor - basically Red line commuter extension 
- Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen
- Pak Nam Pho - Phitsanuloke
- Hua Hin - Chumporn

6. New Locomotives and rolling stocks at 181,233 Million Baht including
6.1 416 new locomotives
6.2 1215 EMU/DMU carraiges
6.3 1242 new passenger carriages
6.4 3890 new cargo wagons
Expenditure on the Urgent period (2017-2021) is at 86,958 Million Baht

The total cost for this master plan is 2,702,934 Million Baht including 
1. Public Investment 1,973,851 Million Baht 
2. Private Investment 729,083 Million Baht 

the average annual investment 135,147 Million Baht including Public Investment 98,693 Million Baht Private Investment 36,454 Million Baht 
Urgent Investment (2017 - 2021) 829,802 Million Baht including public investment of 642,802 Million Baht Private Investment 187,000 Million Baht 
Mid Range investment (2022 - 2026) 897,568 Million Baht including public investment of 692,128 Million Baht Private Investment 205,441 Million Baht 
Long term Investment (2027 - 2036) 975,564 Million Baht including public investment of 6638,922 Million Baht Private Investment 336,642 Million Baht 

According to the masterplan, Private sectors are the one who supply the new locomotives, carriages and rolling stock - with the expenditure of 178,172 Million Baht 
Furthermore, private sector will be allowed to run electric trains by concession - and private sector are allowed to run High Speed train

Economic benefit after the masterplan realized in 2037 is at 408,008.64 Million Baht a year including 
saving for transportation cost at 158,138.90 Million Baht a year 
Saving for cutting down the transportation time at 94,35160 Million Baht a year 
Saving for cutting down the accident loss for land transport 17,258.41 Million Baht a year 
Saving for cutting down the pollution and Green House Gases 138,259.73 Million Baht a year 

Further goals are to expand the railway network from 4,043 km that covers 47 provinces to 8,852 km with almost 90% as double tracking that covers 62 provinces along with High Speed train network of 2000 km and boost the competitiveness from 42nd to 37th

After the preliminary draft of 20-year masterplan has been issued, private sectors have their own viewpoints as follows:
1. Speed up High Speed train to Nong Khai as Lao - China Railway is now under construction which is to be done in 2021 by changing to the priority to First Priority (2017 to 2021) instead of Mid term (2022 - 2026)
2. Speed up East - West Corridor including Nakhon Sawan - Tak - Mae Sod along with Nakhon Sawan - Ban Phai and Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom by changing to the priority to First Priority (2017 to 2021) instead of Mid term (2022 - 2026)
3. ICD at Tak along with Mukdahan, Hatyai and Sugei Golok as the first priorities according to regional demands
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-44782


----------



## Wisarut

4 Choices for Chumporn - Ranong Deep Sea Port to be decided on 11 October 2017 and the preliminary study is to be done in Feb 2018
Choice 1: Branching out at 2.3 km South of Chumporn station (km. 468.53) at the Northern end of Saeng Daed station (km 472.54) - Ranong Deep Sea port with total distance of 102.50 km with 9 stations including

1. Saeng Daed station - Chumporn
2. Khun Krathing station - Chumporn
3. Ban Na station - Chumporn
4. Wang Mai station - Chumporn
5. Pak Chan station - Kraburi district of Ranong
6. Kraburi station - Kraburi district of Ranong
7. Bang Yai station - Kraburi district of Ranong
8. La Un station - La Un district of Ranong
9. Ranong Deep Sea Port - Khao Nang Hong commune - Muang district of Ranong

Choice 2: Branching out at 0.4 km South of Wisai station (km 489.97) - Ranong Deep Sea port with total distance of 74.154 km with 5 stations including
1. Kron station at Kron Hong commune - Sawee district of Chumporn
2. Thung Raya at Sawee district of Chumporn
3. Khao Thalu at Khao Thalu commune Sawee district of Chumporn
4. La Un station - La Un district of Ranong
5. Ranong Deep Sea Port - Khao Nang Hong commune - Muang district of Ranong

Choice 3: Branching out at 1.5 km South of Khao Suan Thurian station (km . 508.51) - Ranong Deep Sea port with total distance of 74.706 km with 6 stations including

1. Khao Suan Thurian station - Na Pho commune, Sawee district of Chumporn 
2. Na Sak station - Na Sak commune, Sawee district of Chumporn 
3. Khao Khai station - Khao Khai commune, Sawee district of Chumporn 
4. La Un Tai station - La Un Tai commune, La Un district of Ranong
5. La Un station - La Un district of Ranong
6. Ranong Deep Sea Port - Khao Nang Hong commune - Muang district of Ranong

Choice 4:Branching of Khun Hin Mui station (km. 526.08) Ranong Deep Sea port with total distance of 108.982 km with 6 stations including
1. Khun Hin Mui station - Na Kha commune Lang Suan district of Chumporn
2. Hard Yay station - Hard Yay commune Lang Suan district of Chumporn
3. Pha Toh station - Pha Toh district of Chumporn
4. Ranong Airport station - Muang district of Ranong
5. Ranong station - Muang district of Ranong
6. Ranong Deep Sea Port - Khao Nang Hong commune - Muang district of Ranong

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2006182739395781&set=p.2006182739395781&type=3&theater

Chumporn - Ranong railway project is here
http://chumphon-ranongrailway.com/

So far local people prefer Choice 1 (Saeng Daed - Ranong Deep Sea Port) and Choice 2 (Wisai - Ranong Deep Sea Port) over other choice
http://chumphon-ranongrailway.com/PDF/Sum_M1.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Signing the contracts to construct double tracking (9 sections at 70,104 Million Baht) by the end of October 2017 but the section from Klong Khanantchit to Thanon Jira including 5.1 km elevated track will call the bidding by the end of 2018 along with the bidding for CTC at 12,921 Million Baht
http://www.naewna.com/business/295206
https://www.posttoday.com/biz/gov/516873

Wider TOR for new 50 Diesel electric locomotives of 16 ton axle load with the mean price of 6240 Million Baht + the leasing of 50 locomotives for 15 years at 48,721 Baht a day per locomotive as the old TOR has allowed only one bidder which is totally unacceptable
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9600000100460


----------



## Appleich

Jira - Khon Kaen Double-track Railway Update
Photographs by Thairailnews | September 30, 2017

*Ban Kradon Station in Nakhon Ratchasima:*





































*Section between Nong Kan Nga and Nong Maew:*










*Section between Non Sung and Ban Dong Plong:*



















Source and more pics: https://www.facebook.com/pg/ThaiRailNews/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1472765766138744​


----------



## Wisarut

Thai - Japan railway cooperation according to MoT
1. the preliminary on High Speed train from Bangsue Central to Phitsanuloke with the total distance of 380 km will be under preliminary design by JICA using the OTP design as a base 
in November 2017 to be submitted to the cabinet in December 2017 and the detail design will be handled in 2018 so as to start the construction in 2019 and done in 2022

2. according to MoT, we have learnt that after Thai - Japan High Speed train from Bangsue Central to Phitsanuloke are getting EIA clearance, JICA has given the preliminary assessement
on the budget for such a project => 
2.1 Bangsue Central to Phitsanuloke is now 276,225 Million Baht, up from the result from OTP and Thai consultant at 233,771 Million Baht by 42,454 Million Baht.
2.2 Phitsanuloke to Chiang Mai via Sukhothai is now 269,338Million Baht, up from the result from OTP and Thai consultant at 216,656 Million Baht by 52,682 Million Baht.

3. For the issue of Phunamron (Kanchanaburi) to Laem Chabang along with the route to Aranyaprathet with total distance of 574 km as meter gauge rail, still under studying
4. For the issue of Maesod (Tak) to Mukdahan, still under studying - and it will create another bone of contention if SRT badly wants Nakhon Sawan - Tak - Mae Sod along with Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom as a part of Maesod (Tak) to Mukdahan - how to connect these 2 new lines with the shortest distance is the real bone of contention 
5. After testrun to carry 12 feet container boxes to please the small customers who use pickups, both Thai and Japanese government have learnt very hard way that the customers have not appreciated 
with small container box carrying at all as they still prefer the more familiar 20 feet container boxes and 40 feet long container boxes. This also has compelled to set up Thai - Japan cargo transportation
by rails as SPV to be implemented in 2018 

6. Japan has sold 21 sets of Three-car MRT carriages for Purple line produced by J-TREC via Marubeni-Toshiba which are to be under 10-year maintainace of JR-East and Japan is goign to supply 25 set of 4-car and 6-car EMUs from Mitsubishi - Sumitomo - Hitachi for red line commuter networks at 32399 million Baht

https://www.prachachat.net/facebook-instant-article/news-49518


----------



## Wisarut

The massive double tracking can be started the construction in December 2017 - but the section from Klong Khanjit to Thanon Jira delayed by 12 months with 3000 Million Baht extra for 5.1 km elevated tracks 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/602636


----------



## Wisarut

New ticket prices after the end of Free ride - after erecting EDCs. however, there are the big problems for those
who have to ride at the stopping places instead of stations since there is no stationmaster at the stopping places

Welfare card have 500 baht quota for free rides
https://www.prachachat.net/general/news-63363


----------



## Wisarut

Executive Summary Report of Detailed Design For the Construction of Double Track Railway on Surat Thani – Hat Yai Junction – Songkhla
Surat Thani – Hatyai Junction
1 Surat Thani km km 635.025 
2 Khao Hua Kwai km 641.478 
3 Bor Krang km 647.175 - interchange for the future line to Don Sak via Highway 44 
4 Khao Ploo km 652.382 
5 Khlong Ya km 657.675 
6 Ban Na km 662.317 
7 Huay Moot km 669.432 
8 Na Sarn km 673.805 
9 Khlong Prab km 680.005 
10 Pru Pee km 683.985 
11 Khlong Soon km 687.620 
12 Ban Song km 692.635 => main dropping point for Wiang Sa district 
13 Ban Pru Kra Cheang km 699.708 
14 Huay Prig km 704.532 
15 Kra Biat km 709.725 
16 Tarn Por km 716.680 
17 Chawang km 722.670 
18 Khlong Jaan Dee km 727.575 - dropping point to Nakhon Srithammarat for those who don't want to go through Nakhon Srithammarat line
19 Lak Chang km 734.675 - dropping point for Chang Klang district 
20 Khlong Kui km 738.780 
21 Na Born km 742.930 
22 Khlong Jang km 746.997 
23 Ban Koh Pring km 751.062 
24 Thung Song Junction km 757.105 - branch line to Kantang 
25 Sai Yai km 761.996 
26 Chong Khao km 767.756 
27 Ron Piboon km 776.390 
28 Khao Chum Thong Junction km 780.989 - branch line to Nakhon Srithammarat
29 Kwan Nong Khwa km 789.360 
30 Ban Toon km 794.875 
31 Ban Thung Khai km 802.800 
32 Cha Oaud km 805.925 - used to connect with Pak Phanang via Cha uad river 
33 Nong Jik km 810.600 
34 Ban Nang Long km 813.437 
35 Ban Trok Khea km 816.340 
36 Ban Khon Hart km 818.983 
37 Leam Tanode km 824.095 
38 Ban Soon Tra km 827.825 
39 Pak Khlong km 833.135 => main dropping point for Khuan Khanun district
40 Ban Makok Tai km 837.050 
41 Chai Buri km 839.970 
42 Pathalung km 845.870 
43 Ban Na Prue km 849.250 
44 Ban Khai Thai km 853.665 
45 Ban Ton Done km 856.255 
46 Ban Huay Tan km 859.175 
47 Khao Chai Son km 865.080 
48 Bang Keaw km 870.150 
49 Kwan Pra km 876.575 
50 Kwan Kiam km 881.140 => main dropping point to Pa Bon district and Tamode districtg 
51 Harn Kong km 885.310 
52 Harn Thao km 888.775 => main dropping point to Pak Phayoon district 
53 Wat Kwan Payer km 893.670 4.895 x
54 Kok Sai km 896.245 2.575 x x
55 Kwan Niang km 903.070 6.825 x x
56 Ban Koh Yai km 909.505 6.435 x
57 Bang Klum km 917.100 
58 Ban Din Larn km 921.870 - suburb of Hatyai city
59 Hatyai Junction km 928.515 

Hatyai Junction – Songkhla
1 Hatyai Junction km 928.515 
2 Khlong Hae km 932.100 - suburb of Hatyai city 
3 Ban Ko Mi km 936.200 - subrub of Hatyai city 
4 Thung Yai km 939.653 
6 Tarad Pa Wong km 945.200 
5 Nam Kra Jai km 948.800 
7 Khao Roop Chang km 954.000 - Suburb of Songkla city
8 Songkhla km km 957.674 - terminus - just about 200 meter from the old Songkla terminus which has been declared as Ancient building due to the fact that it has been finished in 1913 before opening on 1 Jan 1914

http://www.songkhlastation.com/pdf/surathatyaisongkhla/ExecutiveSummaryReportofDetailedDesign.pdf

Anual report of SRT in BE2559
http://backup.wecandev.com/srt-03/SRT_AR2016.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Trans-Asian Railway Network presented in the 5th Meeting of the Working Group on the Trans - Asian Railway Network, Busan, Republic of Korea on 13 – 14 June 2017 
http://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/Thailand country report-TAR WGM-5.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Weekend Sunflower Train excursion to Pasak Jolasit on 18-19 / 25-26 / Nov 2017 and 2-3 / 9-10 / 16 - 17 / 23 - 24 December 2017 and 13 - 14 / 20 - 21 / 27 - 28 January 2018 - Depart BKK at 0710 AM to pick the passengers at Samsen, Bangsue, Bang Khen, Laksi, Donmueang, Rangsit, Ayutthaya, Saraburi, Kaeng Khoi, Kaeng Suea Ten to arrive at Pasak Jolasit at 10.40 AM with the local show along with OTPO and the visit of Pasak Jolasit - aquarium, goat and sheep farms, and sunflower garden - the return trip at 03.30 PM to stop at Kaeng Suea Ten, Kaeng Khoi, Saraburi, Aytthaya, Rangsit, Donmueang, Laksi, Bang Khen, Bangsue, Samsen before arriving BKK at 06.30 PM - the round trip ticket is just 270 Baht on third class carriages non aircon - need to make a reservation in advance though
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1916485418366320
https://mgronline.com/uptodate/detail/9600000113514


Need to deal with land exappropriation for Denchai - Chiang Mai double tracking since some parts of the track esp the section from Lampang - Chiang Mai must be the new line to avoid Khun Tan 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/227783


----------



## Wisarut

Here the TV news about the excursion train to Pasak Jolasit dam 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPXhRFnBa3w


----------



## Wisarut

Contractors are waiting on the decisions for the Phase 2 massive double tracking on 9 routes as it is expected there will be 30 contracts or more with total price tags of 398,377 Million Baht so that there will be more participants on bidding and workings - economic stimulation after all - after the successful bidding for 5 routes with 13 contracts (10 civil work contracts + 3 signal installation contracts) - Here is the list of 9 routes:

Chumporn - Surat Thani - 23,384 Million Baht - expect 2-3 contracts
Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla 51823 million Baht - expect 5 - 6 contracts including the new tunnel in parallel with the existing Chong Khao tunnel and Hatyai - Songkla section 
Hatyai - Padang Besar - 7941 million - Just 1 contracts - another contract is for signal installation and the other contract will be electrification 
Pak Nampho - Denchai - 56066 million Baht - expect 5-6 contracts including the new tunnel in parallel with Pang Toob Khob tunnel and Khao Plueng tunnel 
Denchai - Chiang Mai - 59924 million Baht - expect 6 contracts including the construction of Huay Mae Larn tunnel along with the contracts to handle Denchai - Lampang while the section from Lampang to Chiang Mai expect to follow the new routes and the new long tunnel
Thanon Jira Junction - Ubon - 35839 million Baht - expect 4 contracts 
Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 26065 million Baht - expect 3 contracts
Denchai -Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 77000 million Baht - expect at least 8 contracts including the contract to handle tunnels
Bang Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom - 60351 million Baht - expect at least 7 contracts 


For the first 10 contracts as parts of massive double tracks on 5 routes, the official signing will be in December 2017

the criteria for each contract is 8-10000 Million Baht per contract - with even further distance which has to take into account while contracts on signal must be under reconsideration 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/229061


----------



## Wisarut

Seem to me that people pick Choice 1 for Chumporn - Ranong line

Choice 1: Branching out at 2.3 km South of Chumporn station (km. 468.53) at the Northern end of Saeng Daed station (km 472.54) - Ranong Deep Sea port with total distance of 102.50 km with 9 stations including

1. Saeng Daed station - Chumporn
2. Khun Krathing station - Chumporn
3. Ban Na station - Chumporn
4. Wang Mai station - Chumporn
5. Pak Chan station - Kraburi district of Ranong
6. Kraburi station - Kraburi district of Ranong
7. Bang Yai station - Kraburi district of Ranong
8. La Un station - La Un district of Ranong
9. Ranong Deep Sea Port - Khao Nang Hong commune - Muang district of Ranong

However, there will be a 4-km branch line to downtown Ranong for Choice 1 by popular demands
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/WNSOC6011090010108
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9600000113858


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Seem to me that people pick Choice 1 for Chumporn - Ranong line
> 
> Choice 1: Branching out at 2.3 km South of Chumporn station (km. 468.53) at the Northern end of Saeng Daed station (km 472.54) - Ranong Deep Sea port with total distance of 102.50 km with 9 stations including
> 
> 1. Saeng Daed station - Chumporn
> 2. Khun Krathing station - Chumporn
> 3. Ban Na station - Chumporn
> 4. Wang Mai station - Chumporn
> 5. Pak Chan station - Kraburi district of Ranong
> 6. Kraburi station - Kraburi district of Ranong
> 7. Bang Yai station - Kraburi district of Ranong
> 8. La Un station - La Un district of Ranong
> 9. Ranong Deep Sea Port - Khao Nang Hong commune - Muang district of Ranong
> 
> However, there will be a 4-km branch line to downtown Ranong for Choice 1 by popular demands
> http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/WNSOC6011090010108
> https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9600000113858


Even though those local people of Ranong and Chumporn strongly support this Chumporn - Ranong railway project, there is a serious concern on the line that pass Mangrove forest and well as the line that pass schools, temples along with flood drainage since the Southern region have perennial flash flood so the railway line should not have any flood flow obstruction - need further public hearing before submitting the final results to the cabinet along with EIA clearance 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/609918


----------



## Wisarut

SRT railway men training those Cambodian railway men to drive and handle the good old renovated Hitachi Diesel Railcars which function as cross border service from Aranyaprathet to Poipet at Kaeng Khoi Locomotive Depot
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/233438


----------



## Wisarut

this 45 km Hatyai - Padang Besar electrified double tracking - 120 kph max for passenger trains and 90 kph for cargo trains and it will take 26 minutes to run from Hatyai to Padang Besar - with capacity to handle annual number of passengers at 3.5 million persons a year and 1.5 million tons of cargo trains to Port of Penang, Port Klang and Padang Besar container yard
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/238062?ts


----------



## Wisarut

Cabinet approving the mean prices of 13 contracts (10 construction contracts + 3 signal installation contracts) for 5 double tracking routes with total price tag of 95,494.27 Million Baht including :

1. Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho at 21,948.92 Million Baht - 2 contracts including Tha Wung bypass 
2. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira Junction at 30,136.82 Million Baht - 3 construction contracts 
3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin at 19,271.74 Million Baht - 2 construction contracts including elevated station at Hua Hin 
4. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan at 9,990.26 Million Baht - 1 construction contract
5. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn at 16,704.70 Million Baht - 2 construction contracts 

Contract for the first 9 construction contracts will be signed on 28 Dec 2017 after waiting for 4 months - when the mean prices have been cut down from 101,748 million Baht to 98,984 million Baht including construction and signal installation at 95,494 million Baht consultant fee for construction control at 2,625 million Baht, the consultant fee at 57.26 million Baht, land exappropriation at 745 million Baht, and consultant fee for dealing with the readjustment on Si Kiw - Nakhon Ratchasima section after the demands of the locals for 7-km elevated tracks + elevated station at Nakhon Ratchasima at 119.87 million Baht and the price tag for 7-km elevated tracks and elevated station at Nakhon Ratchasima is 10,466 million Baht which take 8 months for design along with EIA - the construction for first 9 contracts will be started in first quarter of 2018

Next on the line for bidding are 3 contracts for signal installations - Lopburi - Paknampho with the distance of 145 km at 2988 million Baht, Southern line from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn with the distance of 421 km at 7,384 million Baht and Northeastern line from Map Krabao to Thanon Jira with the distance of 128 km at 2,549 million Baht 

There will be bidding for massive double trackings on the following routes to be submitted to the cabinet in Feb - March 2018:

1 Pak Nam Pho - Denchai with the distance of 285 km at 56,056.80 million Baht 

2 Thanon Jira - Ubon with the distance of 309 km at 35,836 million Baht 

3 Khon Kaen - Nong Khai with the distance of 174 km at 26,057 million Baht 

4 Chumporn - Surat Thani with the distance of 167 km at 23,379.05 million Baht 

5 Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla with the distance of 339 km at 51,818 million Baht 

6 Hatyai - Padang Besar with the distance of 45 km at 7,940 million Baht 

7 Denchai - Chiang Mai with the distance of 217 km at 59,916.79 million Baht 

8 New Line: Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with the distance of 217 km at 76,980 million Baht 

9 New Line: Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with the distance of 355 km at 60,353 million Baht 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-89689
http://www.naewna.com/business/309813
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-89639
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKg7kzxwDuE


----------



## Appleich

Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen Double-track Railway

*Ban Kradon Station*
Photograph by Thevee Everest




























*Ban Koh Station*
Photograph by สุรเสียง พลับพลาสวรรค์










*Non Sung Station*
Photograph by ส. การภาพ

















​


----------



## Appleich

Chacheongsao - Klong Sip Kao - Kaeng Khoi Double-track Railway

*Phra Phutthachai Tunnel*
Photograph by สมพงศ์ โสมทอง












































​


----------



## Codename B

https://www.facebook.com/csditd/photos/pcb.1327499287355595/1327498694022321/?type=3&theater&ifg=1

Today (December 28), the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) has signed construction contracts to build five double track rail projects with a total length of 702 km. The construction is expected to commence during the first quarter of 2018.

1. Map Ka Bao - Jira Road junction, 136 km.
2. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin, 169 km.
3. Hua Hin - Prachuapkhirikhan, 84 km.
4. Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon, 168 km.
5. Lop Buri - Paknam Po, 145 km.









https://www.facebook.com/RenderThai...054742121415/1936763213250565/?type=3&theater

Dark Grey = Existing double track line
Red = Double track line u/c
Blue = Double track line u/c in Q1/2018 (construction contract signed)
Grey = Single track line


----------



## Wisarut

^^^





















Today (December 28), the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) has signed construction contracts at Royal Princess Hotel to build five double track rail projects with a total length of 702 km and total price tags of 
69,531 Million Baht. The construction is expected to commence during the first quarter of 2018 and done in 2022.

1. Map Ka Bao - Thanon Jira junction, 136 km.
1.1 Contract 1 - Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit at 7,560 Million Baht to be done in 48 months - ITD got the job
1.2 Contract 3 tunnels with total distance of 8 km within the section Mak Krabao - Klong Khanant Jit at 9,290 Million Baht to be done in 42 months - ITD - Right Tunnel got the job

Sadly, Contract 2 from Klong Khanantjit to Thanon Jira has to be postponed due to 7 km elevated track issue within Khorat city, and the new station building at Nakhon Ratchasima and elevated track at Si Kiw with a price tag of วงเงิน 10,466 Million Baht which cause the delay by 24 months but the bidding for this section must be called and done by the end of 2018 

2. Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon, 168 km.
2.1. Contract 1 - Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy at 6,465 Million Baht to be done in 33 months - KS-C (KS Ruamkha - China Railway) got the job
2.2. Contract 2 - Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn at 5,992 Million Baht to be done in 36 months - STTP (STECON - Thai P-Con and Industry) got the job

3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin, 169 km.
3.1 Contract 1 - Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai at 8,198 Million Baht to be done in 36 months - AS Associated Engineering 1964 got the job
3.2 Contract 2 - Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the new elevated station at Hua Hin at 7,520 Million Baht to be done in 36 months - STECON PCL got the job

4. Lop Buri - Paknam Pho 145 km. 
4.1 Ban Klab - Tha Wung - Khok Krathiam (AKA Tha Wung Bypass) at 10,050 Million Baht to be done in 48 months - Unique Engineering and Construction PCL and Sino-Hydro got the job
4.2 Tha Khae - Pak Nampho at 8,649 Million Baht to be done in 36 months - Unique Engineering and Construction PCL got the job

5. Hua Hin - Prachuapkhirikhan, 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht to be done in 30 months - ITD got the job


Next on the line in 2018 is Signal (CTC) installation 
1. Lopburi - Pak Nampho - 145 km at 2,988 Million Baht - with CTC center at Nakhon Sawan
2. Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn - 421 km at 7,384 Million Baht with CTC center at Chumporn
3. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira - 128 km at 2,549 Million Baht with CTC Center at Nakhon Ratchasima

Hope that it will be done section by section in 2020 and all to be opened in 2021 - 2022

Furthermore, 9 more double track routes alogn with red line commuter extension from Talingchan to Salaya, Talingchan to Siriraj, and Rangsit to Thammasart University with total price tags of 400,000 Million Baht including:

9 more double track routes are including
1. Southern line
1.1. Chumporn - Surat Thani (167 km) at 23,384.91 Million Baht. 
1.2. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla (339 km) at 51,823.28 Million Baht
1.3. Hatyai - Padang Besar electrified double tracking (75 km - definitely including the electrification on Hatyai station yard as well as electrification of Hatyai - Songkla line) at 7,941.80 Million Baht. 

2. Northern line
2.1 Pak Nampho - Denchai (285 km) at 56,066.25 Million Baht. 
2.2 Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - New Line (326 km) at 76,978.82 Million Baht
2.3 Denchai - Chiang Mai (217 km) at 59,924.24 Million Baht. 

3. Northeastern line 
3.1 Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (174 km) at 26,065.75 Million Baht. 
3.2 Thanon Jira Junction - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km) at 35,839.74 Million Baht. 
3.3 Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - New Line (355 km) at 60,351.91 Million Baht. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acd2zdJe7o4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=637poRx0Bhs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YB6fgihlpE 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs2PHsxR9Vg 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAX3YF4TLb4#t=100s
http://www.krobkruakao.com/economy/59572
http://www.tnamcot.com/view/5a4470d5e3f8e420a6433fcb
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/618498
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-93992
https://www.pptvhd36.com/news/ประเด็นร้อน/72662
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9600000130697
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_686633
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/245918 
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2761187
http://www.tnamcot.com/view/5a4470d5e3f8e420a6433fcb
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/TNECO6012280010012
https://www.facebook.com/RenderThai...054742121415/1936763213250565/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/csditd/photos/pcb.1327499287355595/1327498694022321/?type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Appleich

> SRT inks contracts for the construction of five dual-track train projects
> 
> Thai PBS | December 28, 2017
> 
> *The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) on Thursday (Dec 28) signed nine contracts with eight companies for the construction of the first phase of dual-track train project at an estimated cost of 69 billion baht.*
> 
> The first phase of the dual-track train project covers five routes as follows: from Lop Buri to Paknam Po; from Mab Kabao to Thanon Chira junction; from Nakhon Pathom to Hua Hin; from Hua Hin to Prachuab Khiri Khan and from Prachuab Khiri Khan to Chumphon. The entire length of the dual track for the five routes is 702 kilometres.
> 
> The Mab Kabao - Thanon Chira junction route which is 136 kilometres long is divided into two contracts; from Mab Kabao to Klong Khananchit whose construction will take 48 months and the construction of a train tunnel which will take 42 months. Itallian-Thai and ITD-RT Joint Venture will undertake the construction.
> 
> The Prachuab Khiri Khan - Chumphon route covers a distance of 168 km. There are two contracts for this route: from Prachuab Khiri Khan to Bang Saphan Noi whose construction will take 33 months and from Bang Saphan Noi to Chumphon which will take 36 months of construction.
> 
> Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin route cover a distance of 169 km. It is divided into two sections; from Nakhon Pathom to Nong Plalai and from Nong Plalai to Hua Hin. Construction of the two sections will take 36 months.
> 
> Lop Buri - Paknam Po route which is 145 km long is divided into two sections: from Ban Klub to Khok Krathiam and from Tha Kae to Paknam Po. Construction will take 48 months and 36 months respectively.
> 
> Hua Hin - Prachuab Khiri Khan route is 84 km long and construction will take 30 months.
> 
> More details: http://englishnews.thaipbs.or.th/srt-inks-contracts-construction-five-dual-track-train-projects/


SRT to proceed with 2nd-phase projects early next year:


> Wave of rail links to slash logistics costs
> 
> Bangkok Post | December 29, 2017 at 06:00
> 
> *Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak has announced the government plans to shift the country's main transport mode from road and air links to trains following the signing of contracts for five double-track railways.*
> 
> Mr Somkid presided over the signing ceremony for nine contracts between the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) and private contractors on Thursday.
> 
> Most of Thailand's 4,000km of railways are single-track. The government will initially add an additional 1,000km of double-track railways to enable the shift away from roads and air, said Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith.
> 
> The second phase double-track project is worth 398 billion baht. This will cover nine routes running a combined 2,217km. Cabinet approval is scheduled to be sought later this month or early next year.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1387318/wave-of-rail-links-to-slash-logistics-costs


----------



## Wisarut

Paolonutini98 said:


> Might not be that accurate but forecast spending vs realized spending must be taken into account too.
> https://aseanup.com/asean-infrastructure-building-materials-opportunities/


Here is Thai government plan on expenditure on mass transit projects or so









The total number of project is 51 projects including 43 continuing projects at 2.290 trillion Baht and the other 8 new projects at 103,285 Million Baht - totally 2.39 trillion Baht

MoT projects to be invested in 2018:
1. Motorways
1.1 Nakhon Pathom - Cha Am at 80600 Million Baht
1.2 Hatyai - Padang besar at 30,500 Million Baht
1.3 BKK (Rama 2) - Mahachai at 40,000 Million Baht
1.4 Tollway extension from Rangsit (Royal Mint) to Bang Pa In at 25,000 Million Baht 
2. Expressways
2.1 Rama3 - Dao Khanong - Kanchanaphisek ring (West - Rama 2) - 31,244 million Baht
2.2 Kratoo - Patong in Phuket 13916.97 Million Baht
2.3 Third stage expressways (N2 section) to Kanchanaphisek ring (East) - 14382 million Baht
3. Bus terminals
3.1 Bus terminal at 3rd Friendship Bridge at 1053.62 million Baht
3.2 9 cargo transportation terminals at the border at 8065.84 million Baht
3.3 cargo transport at 8 major cities at 9438.02 million Baht
3.4 cargo resting place in Buriram and Khon Kaen at 550 million Baht
4. bus purchases
4.1 35 New electric buses at 385 million Baht
4.2 489 NGV buses at 4260 million Baht
4.3 Joint ticket system 1355.34 million Baht
5. massive double trackings
5.1 Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn at 33975 million Baht
5.2 Lopburi - Paknam Pho including Tha Wung bypass at 18699 million Baht
5.3 Pak Nampho - Denchai at 56066.25 million Baht
5.3 Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani at 35839.74 million Baht
5.4 Khon Kaen - NongKhai at 26065.75 million Baht
5.5 Chumporn - Surat Thani at 23384.91 million Baht
5.6 Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla at 51,823.28 million Baht
5.7 Hatyai - Padang Besar 7941.80 million Baht
5.8 Denchai - Chiang Mai at 59,924.24 million Baht
5.9 Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (new line) at 76.978.82 million Baht
5.10 Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (new line) at 60,351.91 million Baht
6. Urban electric trains
6.1 Red line commuter (light red) Bangsue Central - Hua Mark and Bangsue Central - Hua Lamphong as the way to make the final shift of all eastern railways to Bangsue Central at 44157 million Baht
6.2 Red line commuter (dark red) Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit campus at 7596.94 million Baht
6.3 Red line commuter (light red) Talingchan - Salaya and Talingchan - Siriraj (Thonburi railway terminus) at 17671.61 million Baht
6.4 Purple line MRT (Southern extension) - Tao Poon -Ratboorana - Kurunai at 101,112 million Baht
6.5 Orange line MRT (Western extension) - Thailand Cultural Center - Bang Khun Nont at 90271 million Baht
6.6 Phuket LRT from Phuket International Airport to Chalong intersection in downtown Phuket city - 39406 million Baht
6.7 Chiang Mai LRT (red line) at 28419 million Baht - full system requires tunneling on the section within city wall (Wiang) will be about 100,000 million Baht
6.8 Khorat LRT at 32600 million Baht - still need to settle with those local who oppose Khorat LRT by keep blaiming LRT as the way to deprive the parking space on the street in front of their shophouses 
6.9 Khon Kaen LRT - Samran to Tha Phra via Friendship Highway at 15000 million Baht - hope that the second line will connect Khon Kaen airport with downtown Khon Kaen city and red line

7. High Speed train networks
7.1 Bangsue Central - Nakhon Ratchasima at 179412 million Baht
7.2 Bangsue Central - Phitsanuloke at 276,225 million Baht - even though Japanese has pointed out that the actual expenditure will need 420,000 million Baht
7.3 Bangsue Central - Hua Hin at 94673 million Baht
7.4 Donmuang - Bangsue Central - Makkasan Central - Suvannabhum - Pataya - U-Tapao at 226000 million Baht using existing Airport link along with planned extension

8. Marintime transport
8.1 Laem Chabang Phase 3 at 35099.54 Million Baht including the railway cargo terminal
8.2 the Dry Port at Khon Kaen to bring Isan products including rice, tapioca, sugar, and para rubber to cargo trains to Laem Chabang at 3000 million Baht
9. Aviation trainsport
9.1 parking places and electric system for Krabi airport at 243 milllion Baht
9.2 New Aircraft maintainance center at U-Tapao at 11000 Million Baht - JV with Airbus

https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-95203
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-95203


----------



## Wisarut

Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen is 48% done (2% delay from the target) with 60 km platlaying since Thanon Jira - Muang Khong is 80-90% done - still need to paint the station buildings and installing aircon 

Structure of elevated station at Khon Kaen done - need platelaying while the permanent way from Muang Khong to Khon Kaen done - ready for platelaying - 
the elevated station at Ban Phai is now showing pillars - next is the elevated station building 
Despite of some problem at level crossing at Kudkwang, this project will be done in Feb 2019
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/620003


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for Hatyai - Sugei Golok double tracking with the distance of 219 km so as to realize massive double tracking of Southern line from Thonburi to Sugei Golok with the total distance of 1144.29 km - with the issue of security since the last trains should arrive at Yala or Sugei Golok not later than 6PM due to the issue with Southern insurgency 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/620071


----------



## Wisarut

Thai tourist business in Hatyai now pressing the demands to Thai government to pressure SRT to run Hatyai - Padang Besar shuttle more frequency from 2 pairs a day to 4 pairs a day
https://www.posttoday.com/local/south/534615


----------



## Wisarut

In the upcoming Feb 2018, SRT decide to run ORD 283/284 (BKK <-> Plootaluang) via Pataya on weekends (Saturdays and Sundays) by popular demands 
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1992488374099357


----------



## Codename B

*First phase of double-track rail projects*

Under Construction
1. Chacheongsao - Kaeng Khoi (106 km)
2. Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen (185 km)

Construction to commence during the first quarter of 2018
3. Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon (167 km)
4. Lop Buri - Paknam Po (148 km)
5. Map Ka Bao - Jira Road junction (132 km)
6. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin (165 km)
7. Hua Hin - Prachuapkhirikhan (90 km)

*Electrified double-track commuter*

Bangkok and Vicinities - Under Construction
1. Bang Sue - Taling Chan (15 km electrified)
2. Bang Sue - Rangsit (26 km electrified)

*Second phase of double-track rail projects*

Cabinet approval early this year
8. Chumpon - Surat Thani (167 km)
9. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla (339 km)
10. Hatyai - Padang Besar (45 km electrified)
11. Pak Nampho - Denchai (285 km)
12. Denchai - Chiang Mai (217 km)
13. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (174 km)
14. Thanon Jira Junction - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km)

New lines
15. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (326 km)
16. Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - (355 km)

-------------------------------------------------------------

Chacheongsao - Kaeng Khoi double-track railway (106 km) - U/C



Appleich said:


> by Prakawan Disk
> ​


----------



## Wisarut

MoT Akhom making a clear point that Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with the distance of 323.10 km at 76,978 Million Baht will be constructed with cabinet approval in March 2018 with 26 stations in 4 provinces

1. Phrae (77.20 km) 
1.1 Denchai (new station building)
1.2 Soong Men
1.3 Phrae
1.4 Mae Kham mee
1.5 Nong Siaw
1.6 Song
2 Lampang (52.40 km)
2.1 Ma Teeb
2.2 Ngao
2.3 pong Tao
3 Phayao (54.10 km)
3.1 Phayao University
3.2 Ban Thok Kwak
3.3 Phayao
3.4 Dong Jen
3.5 Ban Rong
3.6 Ban Mai
4. Chiang Rai (139.4 km)
4.1 Pah Daed
4.2 Pah Ngae
4.3 Ban Pong Kluea
4.4 San Pah Hiang
4.5 Chiang Rai
4.6 Thung Kor
4.7 Wiang Chiang Rung
4.8 Pa Sang Junction
4.9 Ban Kiang 
4.10 Sidonchai 
4.11 Chiang Khong 

Land Strip will be 50 meter with 10000 rai of land expropriation with 4 tunnels with total length of 13 km and the average construction cost is 1500 Million Baht
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1180785
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-103319


----------



## maptaphut

Wisarut said:


> In the upcoming Feb 2018, SRT decide to run ORD 283/284 (BKK <-> Plootaluang) via Pataya on weekends (Saturdays and Sundays) by popular demands
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1992488374099357


A missing link for years ! But it is possible to speed the link up, specially in weekends: on 2.January we travelled in ORD 284 Pattaya - Bangkok with Tokyu dieselrailcar, and it was _very _long spending time on the stations.


----------



## Paul Bigland

Anyone travelling Thailand by rail may be interested in my review of the new Chinese built sleeping cars that have appeared on some services. Are they better or worse than the old SRT models. 

As a regular traveller on Thai railways over the years, this was my impression. 

https://paulbigland.blog/2017/02/25/thailands-new-sleeper-trains-good-but-no-cigar/


----------



## Appleich

^^ Thank so much for sharing your opinion. I, too, found it hard to get a decent sleep on those new coaches even if I book the lower bunk bed. The lights were glaring bright and the curtain didn't do that much to block the light. In some occasions, the attendant of my coach turn off or dim some of the lights after 10pm but in most occasions they just leave the lights glaring all night. This is quite disappointing as it should be a standard practice to dim the lights on every coaches in every sleeper train service. Anyway, for me, I prefer the newer coaches way better than the old ones since I found them to be cleaner, more comfortable and run a bit smoother than older coaches.


----------



## Wisarut

Transferring Railway land to contractors to start the construction of 688 km double tracking on 1 Feb 2018

SRT is Transferring Railway land to contractors to start the construction of 688 km double tracking with 7 contracts on 1 Feb 2018 with the price tag of 
70,104 Million Baht with a hope to get done within 30-36 months - after letting the contractors recruit more machines and workers for a month

Here is 7 contracts
1. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan
2. Nakhon Pathom - Hua hin section 1 - Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai
3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua hin section 2 - Nong Pla Lai - Hua hin 
4. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira section 1 - Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit
5. Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho section 2 - Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho
6. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn section 1 - Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy
7. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn section 2 - Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn 

the other 2 sections have to be postponed due to the following issues:
1. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira section 2 - Tunnel section along Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit - need to negotiate with Dept of National Park since those tunnels are within National park area - with expectation for clearance by the end of April 2018
2. Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho section 1 - Tha Wung Bypass - need to negotiate with Highway Dept since some section are encroaching Highway Dept land - with expectation for clearance by the end of April 2018

Hope that this double tracking will be done in 2022. However, there is the serious delay on Map Krabao - Thanon Jira section 2 from Klong Khananjit to Thanon Jira since it has to be redesigned for elevated tracks within Khorat city with take 2 months to be done and EIA on elevated section within 4 months or by the end of 2018 - Therefore, Map Krabao - Thanon Jira section 2 has to be split into Map Krabao - Thanon Jira section 2A (at grade section without the issue of EIA) and Map Krabao - Thanon Jira section 2B (elevated section which require new EIA) - who are going to pay for this extra cost?
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/624061


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for the new line from Mae Sod to Ban Phai to connect with Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom

1. Option 1 => Maesod - Tak - Sukhothai - Phitsanuloke - Bueng Sam Phan (Phetchabun) - Ban Phai - 565 km (499 km at grade + 15 km elevated track + 51 km tunnels with 39 stations at 3640 Million US Dollars or 116,000 Million Baht IRR at 11.38% with economic benefit of 14.08% - max speed for local train is 80 kph and the max speed for express train is 110 kph => Preferred choice

2. Option 2 => Maesod - Tak - Kamphaeng Phet - Nakhon Sawan - Bueng Sam Phan (Phetchabun) - Ban Phai - 579 km (514 km at grade + 16 km elevated track + 49 km tunnels with 39 stations at 3731 Million US Dollars or 119,000 Million Baht IRR at 11.21% with economic benefit of 13.8% - max speed for local train is 80 kph and the max speed for express train is 110 kph

This is going to upset those folks in Nakhon Sawan and Kamphaeng Phet for sure 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2181634008517319&set=a.213819491965457.68088.100000122231436
http://daily.bangkokbiznews.com/detail/321460


----------



## cheehg

Thailand should not spend money on the meter gauge railways any more. It is time to change the system to standard gauge. Nowhere in the world is building new MG except south east Asia. The upgrade should be just turn the system to 200 km/h SG and they don’t need pure HSR for now. It’s moeny burning project for Thailand.


----------



## Wisarut

cheehg said:


> Thailand should not spend money on the meter gauge railways any more. It is time to change the system to standard gauge. Nowhere in the world is building new MG except south east Asia. The upgrade should be just turn the system to 200 km/h SG and they don’t need pure HSR for now. It’s moeny burning project for Thailand.


*This is none of your business to meddle into our own internal affairs* though and we have our own idea on this matter. Internal needs matters first!

Land Acquisition to do such a thing (regauguing + curve widening to meet High Speed train specification) as you mention is the most serious issue in my country that it would not worth to do so. I have not mentioned about the bridge replacement to be either galvanized steel bridges and ferroconcrete bridges with axle load of 20-22.5 ton axle load - If regauging, the bridge replacement will be such a massive investment since those new bridge have to be at least 25 ton axle load - not just 20-22.5 ton axle load though

Well, you idea is not much different from those in Kampung who want high speed train that stop at every stations and stops like local trains though


----------



## Appleich

cheehg said:


> Thailand should not spend money on the meter gauge railways any more. It is time to change the system to standard gauge. Nowhere in the world is building new MG except south east Asia. The upgrade should be just turn the system to 200 km/h SG and they don’t need pure HSR for now. It’s moeny burning project for Thailand.


It's not money burning project. It's an pivotal upgrade, a development we badly need to support regional economic growth and provide better public transport in rural areas. People just overrate the European standard gauge sometimes. Even in Japan, they got shiny Shinkansen trains running on 1.435 m. gauge all over the country, they've never abandoned the original 1.067 m. gauge system. I think it doesn't make any senses at all to abandon the meter gauge which sprawl thousands of kilometers nationwide.


----------



## cheehg

Wisarut said:


> *This is none of your business to meddle into our own internal affairs* though and we have our own idea on this matter. Internal needs matters first!
> 
> Land Acquisition to do such a thing (regauguing + curve widening to meet High Speed train specification) as you mention is the most serious issue in my country that it would not worth to do so. I have not mentioned about the bridge replacement to be either galvanized steel bridges and ferroconcrete bridges with axle load of 20-22.5 ton axle load - If regauging, the bridge replacement will be such a massive investment since those new bridge have to be at least 25 ton axle load - not just 20-22.5 ton axle load though
> 
> Well, you idea is not much different from those in Kampung who want high speed train that stop at every stations and stops like local trains though


nobody try to meddle your business or Thailand's business. So relax!
if land is the issue build another system of HSR would be even bigger issue? instead of use the existing railway land? You have to re-build those bridges and tunnels even if it is still MG to increase the speed.


----------



## cheehg

Appleich said:


> It's not money burning project. It's an pivotal upgrade, a development we badly need to support regional economic growth and provide better public transport in rural areas. People just overrate the European standard gauge sometimes. Even in Japan, they got shiny Shinkansen trains running on 1.435 m. gauge all over the country, they've never abandoned the original 1.067 m. gauge system. I think it doesn't make any senses at all to abandon the meter gauge which sprawl thousands of kilometers nationwide.


Japan is a different story. They would change the narrow gauge system if their railway mileage is small. and also Japan doesn't have to connect to any other country. they have very small freight portion. So keep the narrow gauge for short distance commuter trains to feed the HSR is ok. even that they have problem when they try to extend the Shinkansen service to cities not on the Shinkansen lines. so they have to invent a lot of money to upgrade narrow gauge line by adding a third rail to mini-Shinkansen. They even develop gauge change trains so they don't need to build new Shinkansen and run Shinkansen trains to the smaller cities. Because if they build a new Shinkansen line but only run less than 20 pairs of trains a day is not economical. 

those problems are not existing in the countries with standard gauge system for HSR and conventional railways. Korea can run KTX to any cities. so do Germany, China, Italy and France etc. Trains can run on same HSR lines and then extend to different cities. 

If Thailand already has a good and well used MG system i won't say something like that to change the Gauge. but the reality is Thailand still need to spend a lot of money to upgrade the MG system by doubling and electrifying. If they think Thailand has the money and traffic volume to keep both systems like Japan, this is also ok. 
I am here to discuss from a railfun point of view, nothing personal. either this is going to change the reality.


----------



## Wisarut

cheehg said:


> Japan is a different story. They would change the narrow gauge system if their railway mileage is small. and also Japan doesn't have to connect to any other country. they have very small freight portion. So keep the narrow gauge for short distance commuter trains to feed the HSR is ok. even that they have problem when they try to extend the Shinkansen service to cities not on the Shinkansen lines. so they have to invent a lot of money to upgrade narrow gauge line by adding a third rail to mini-Shinkansen. They even develop gauge change trains so they don't need to build new Shinkansen and run Shinkansen trains to the smaller cities. Because if they build a new Shinkansen line but only run less than 20 pairs of trains a day is not economical.
> 
> those problems are not existing in the countries with standard gauge system for HSR and conventional railways. Korea can run KTX to any cities. so do Germany, China, Italy and France etc. Trains can run on same HSR lines and then extend to different cities.
> 
> If Thailand already has a good and well used MG system i won't say something like that to change the Gauge. but the reality is Thailand still need to spend a lot of money to upgrade the MG system by doubling and electrifying. If they think Thailand has the money and traffic volume to keep both systems like Japan, this is also ok.
> I am here to discuss from a railfun point of view, nothing personal. either this is going to change the reality.


While Laos has no choice due to the Chinese faction within Lao politburo, Vietnam has animosity with China that prevent further mix gauges to go along the Unification line (Hanoi - Saigon) and Myanmar is showing deep distrust toward China that stalls further connection with China ... Think about this.

Even the mixed gauge section in Vietnam has max speed at 70 kph after recent rehabilitaiton though - just like the branch line (Nam Tok like) which has speed limited of 65 kph even though it is in plateau section, not the hill section, while the main line of Thai railway will be as follows:

Loco driven Passenger trains: 100 kph
DMU passenger trains: 105-120 kph
Cargo train: 70kph for air brake cargo and 55 kph for vacuum break cargo

ONLY the hill section (with inclination of 20 - 26 in 1000) has speed limit of 45 kph


----------



## cheehg

Wisarut said:


> While Laos has no choice due to the Chinese faction within Lao politburo, Vietnam has animosity with China that prevent further mix gauges to go along the Unification line (Hanoi - Saigon) and Myanmar is showing deep distrust toward China that stalls further connection with China ... Think about this.
> 
> Even the mixed gauge section in Vietnam has max speed at 70 kph after recent rehabilitaiton though - just like the branch line (Nam Tok like) which has speed limited of 65 kph even though it is in plateau section, not the hill section, while the main line of Thai railway will be as follows:
> 
> Loco driven Passenger trains: 100 kph
> DMU passenger trains: 105-120 kph
> Cargo train: 70kph for air brake cargo and 55 kph for vacuum break cargo
> 
> ONLY the hill section (with inclination of 20 - 26 in 1000) has speed limit of 45 kph


It is totally fine to stay within one region or country with MG railways. It's nothing to do with China pushing SG in the region. It is just SG is much better in speed and hence capacity. 80-100Km/H railway cannot compete with express highway. 

Keep in mind when Japan occupied Korea and Northeast China back before 1945, Japanese built SG railways there instead of narrow gauge like at home. 
Thailand will have SG HSR lines. keeping two systems in one country is pain in the ass. soon or later they will find out. Spain is change their system to SG after they built so many SG HSR lines even they have Talgo Gauge change trains. They will have dual-system for many years but the goal is to covert all to SG in 2030.


----------



## Wisarut

During the discussion on Chumporn - Ranong Deep Sea Port - Ranong railway at Nana Buri hotel in downtown Chumporn with OTP, deputy Governor of Chumporn along with consultants and concerning parties, we have learnt that 

1. Chumporn - Ranong Deep Sea Port - Ranong railway will be a single track with total distance of 108 km including the 103 km main line (102.5 km to be more exact) 
from from Chumporn to Ranong Deep Sea Port and 5 km branch line for passenger service to downtown Ranong
2. Chumporn - Ranong Deep Sea Port - Ranong railway will consist of 9 stations - branch off at Northern end of y Saeng Daed station (Station in Southern suburb of Chumporn) yard
2.1. Khun Krathing station - Chumporn
2.2. Ban Na station - Chumporn
2.3. Wang Mai station - Chumporn
2.4. Pak Chan station - Kraburi district of Ranong
2.5. Kraburi station - Kraburi district of Ranong
2.6. Bang Yai station - Kraburi district of Ranong
2.7. La Un station - La Un district of Ranong
2.8. Ranong Deep Sea Port - Khao Nang Hong commune - Muang district of Ranong
2.9. Ranong - Muang district of Ranong 

3. the price tag of this project is 45,300 Million Baht including 
3.1. Survey and Design at 300 Million Baht
3.2 Land Expropriation, Civil Works and Platelaying at 31,000 Moillion Baht
3.3 30-year concession to run from Chumporn to Ranong as well as cargo service from Chumporn to Ranong Deep Sea Port to get DMUs, locomotives, carriages and BCFs along with maintainance at 14,000 Million Baht

4. EIRR for this project is 12.20% 
4.1 First year passengers are 5742 men a day to up to 11710 passenger a day at the 30th year 
4.2 EXIM cargo to and from Ranong Deep Sea port is 33116 TEUs in the first year and 85502 TEUs in 30th year - most are steel product, agricuture products, consumer products, construction materials, and industrial products

5. For the issue with EIA including 
5.1. Kraburi River National Park on 12 km section 
5.2. mangrove forests along Pak Chan river on 17 km section
5.3. Major canals includign Chumporn canal, Nagaraj canal, and Mamucanal
5.4 10 temples, 6 Government Community Hospitals, 14 schools, 44 villages and communities within 500 meter radius 

the final reports will be submitted to OTP by the end of Feb 2018 before sending to MoT and SRT to come up with EIA along with area for land expropriation 

This project has effectively upgrade Chumporn from just gateway of the South to become the Transportation of Upper Southern region in addtion to the massive double tracking of the main line to Chumporn and further South.
Fruthermore, tourist spots around Chumporn and Ranong will get promotion - just like Surat Thani and major agriculture processing will have the way to export through Ranong Deep sea port - also the land bridge connecting 
Andaman and Gulf of Thailand

Even though most of Chumporn people approve this project but some of those folks have raised the concern including those from Ban Na commune near Ban Na railway station
since many of them have NO land deeds or any land documents while they have become dwellers of forests and national parks for generations. Need to find the new place for 
those landless dwellers or some real jobs to make a living instead of welfare doles. 

https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/624905


----------



## Appleich

Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen Double-track Railway

Taken on February 1, 2018 by Surasiang Plubplasawan























































https://scontent.fbkk7-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/27072911_2010345228980338_2191824416496157449_n.jpg?
oh=b47461e25f37b75cbbb46b50243c43db&oe=5ADB30C6

Source: https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/2010345412313653​


----------



## daeng_jal

Wisarut said:


> Well, you idea is not much different from those in Kampung who want high speed train that stop at every stations and stops like local trains though


Thai called their Kampung, a kampung too?


----------



## Wisarut

daeng_jal said:


> Thai called their Kampung, a kampung too?


Kampong for those Khmer but for our folks we call as "those Ban Nok Khok Nah" (those villagers near the paddy fields or the animal pens outside the city walls).


----------



## Wisarut

Implementing 14 new railway lines at 501,455 Million Baht to cover almost all 77 provinces nationwide once the first massive double tracking on 7 routes with total distance of 993 km at 113,660.20 Million Baht with a hope to get it done in October 2022 along with the cabinet pending second massive double tracking on 7 routes with the 2 New Lines (Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom and Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong) with total distance of 2,174 km at 427,012.03 Million Baht with a hope to be done between July 2023 - August 2024. 

These 2 double tracking will ensure that SRT will have the railway route of 4832 km with quadruple track capacity that cover 53 provinces - with 3,157 km of double track (65.33%) and 1,568 km of single track (32.41%)

Now, SRT have to come up with 14 new routes with total price tags of 501,455 Million Baht to ensure that SRT will cover 61 provinces to support nationwide tourism as well as the nationwide logistics with the new route to function as bypass routes or so 

Here is the list 
+++ Isan region +++ 
Ubon Ratchathani - Chong Mek checkpoint - 87 km at 9,197 Million Baht
Sisaket - Yasothon - Roy Ed (162 km) at 20,435 Million Baht - the alternative route is Sisaket - Yasothon - Loeng Nok Tha to connect with Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom

+++ East - West Corridor (Lower Section)+++ 
Kanchanaburi - Suphanburi - Ban Phachi via CP port at Nakhon Luang - this one is also North - South bypass route - 221 km at 41,771 Million Baht
Kanchanaburi - Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - 36 km. at 6,497 Million Baht
Sri Racha - Rayong - 70 km at 13,357 Million Baht - this one may become a controversy since it needs to pass through national parks, wildlife sanctuary along Route 331 for cargo transport
Maptaphut - Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat - 197 km at 34,649 Million Baht - this one just need proper EIA at Map Taphut industrial estate along with EIA to get cabinet approvals. 

+++ Southern lines +++ 
Chumporn - Ranong - 116 km at 18,748 Million Baht - even though the actual construction will be 108 km) - excluding 30 year concession to connect with Ranong Deep Sea Port along with downtown Ranong 
Surat Thani - Donsak -76 km at 17,147 Million Baht - going along Highway 44 - to support tourism to Samui via Donsak Ferry pier along with para rubber, palm oil and fruit business
Surat Thani - Phang Nga - Tha Nun - 158 km at 34,237 Million Baht - finally, the old Khirirat Nikhom line will reach the new terminus at Tha Nun - after almost 7 decades of waiting 
Thupput - Krabi - 68 km at 15,223 Million Baht - Branch line from Surat Thani - Phang Nga - Tha Nun line to support tourism in Krabi

+++ East - West Corridor (Upper Section)+++ 
Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 60,352 Million Baht - this one will have terminus at the 3rd Friendship Bridge even though there is also a station at 2nd Friendship Bridge
Maesod - Tak - Kamphaeng Phet - Nakhon Sawan - 256 km at 96,785 Million Baht - need budget for designing 
Nakhon Sawan - Ban Phai - 291 km at 47,712 Million Baht

+++ Northern line +++ 
Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 326 km at 85,345 Million Baht - EIA approved - connecting with the 4th Friendship Bridge at Chiang Khong 

So far, SRT has signed the contracts on the 1st phase double tracking with contractors in December 2017 while phase 2 will have contractors signed in December 2018 and TOR for 50 new 16-ton axle load Diesel electric locomotives at 6240 Million Baht will be done in Feb 2018 for the bidding in June 2018 
Leasing of 50 locomotives along with the new 34 Diesel electric locomotives along with 429 new aircon carriages, 524 new Diesel railcars to replace the aging BREL Sprinter which are due for retirements after heavy uses and abuses to serve along the new double tracking to get MoT consideration in June 2018

For the issue of SRT Asset management, the company will be registered in March 2018 and the asset transfers will be handled in September 2018 while the new subsidiary to run red line commuter will get cabinet approval in July 2018 to be registered in August 2018 - using the existing SRTET to run red line commuter since Airport Link will be handled by private sectors who are going to run High Speed trains to connect 3 airports 

there is a bone of contention on the land development on Bangsue Central - PPP Board want to SRT to offer the big chunk of land (Plot A + Plot B + Plot C + Plot D) to attract the real estate giants to get better dividends but SRT insisting the separated package due to the fact that the big chuck of land will attract so few bidders who have very little credit lines to fight against the real estate giants 
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000011673
http://daily.bangkokbiznews.com/detail/322205


----------



## Paul Bigland

Hi Wisarut , when are the old BREL Sprinters due for retirement? Has a date been set?


----------



## Wisarut

Paul Bigland said:


> Hi Wisarut , when are the old BREL Sprinters due for retirement? Has a date been set?


Well, those who have been assigned to run Hatyai - Padang Besar should the the last to be remain in service other than those for SP3/4 since only 7 out of 20 carriages of BREL sprinter are in serviceable condition


----------



## Wisarut

those local people of Phrae raising the voice against the plan to offer the concession for Basalt Quarry mines in Sai Yoy commune in Muang district of Phrae as the way to support Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong due to their NIMBY attitude. 
Note: SRT is looking for the old extinct volcano as the sources of quarry since they no longer want to use the good old limestone as the source of quarry for ballast which have found that it cause the troubles once those limestone ballast has been crushed by the train wheels to become mud in every rainy season
https://mgronline.com/local/detail/9610000011885


----------



## Wisarut

Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with the distance of 323.10 km at 76,978 Million Baht will be constructed with cabinet approval in March 2018 with 26 stations in 4 provinces










1. Phrae (77.20 km) 
1.1 Denchai (new station building) - Major station 
1.2 Soong Men
1.3 Phrae - Major station 
1.4 Mae Kham mee
1.5 Nong Siaw
1.6 Song
2 Lampang (52.40 km)
2.1 Ma Teeb
2.2 Ngao
2.3 pong Tao
3 Phayao (54.10 km)
3.1 Phayao University
3.2 Ban Thok Kwak
3.3 Phayao - Major station 
3.4 Dong Jen
3.5 Ban Rong
3.6 Ban Mai
4. Chiang Rai (139.4 km)
4.1 Pah Daed
4.2 Pah Ngae
4.3 Ban Pong Kluea
4.4 San Pah Hiang
4.5 Chiang Rai - Major station 
4.6 Thung Kor
4.7 Wiang Chiang Rung
4.8 Pa Sang Junction
4.9 Ban Kiang 
4.10 Sidonchai 
4.11 Chiang Khong 

There will be 4 major stations (Denchai, Phrae, Phayao and Chiang Rai - provincial stations) along with 9 minor station and 13 railway halts - this line will cover 59 communes, 17 districts within 4 provinces (Phrae, Lampang, Phayao, Chiang Rai)

There will be elevated tracks, at grade, and tunnel including the 1st tunnel in Song district of Phrae with a distance of 1.1 km, 2nd tunnel in Song district of Phrae with a distance of 6.4 km, 
tunnel in Muang district of Phayao with a distance of 2.8 km, and tunnel in Doi Luang district of Chiang Rai with the distance of 3.6 km

the annual passenger will be 1.7 million passengers a year along with cargo at 313,000 tons a year (excluding cargoes from China) and 1,600,000 tons a year (including Chinese cargoes)

It would take 4 years for construction and there will be 3 contracts for this line. EIA for this line has been approved on 16 Match 2017

This line have to connect Chiang Khong Special Economic Zone (Chiang Khong, Chiang Saen, Mae Sai district of Chiang Rai) along with Chiang Khong cargo transfer center to allow trucks to unload cargoes to the train or unload cargoes from trains to trucks


http://www.thansettakij.com/content/256330


----------



## Wisarut

Deputy PM Somkid and deputy Minister of Transport have to deal with hot potato in SRT to improve the marketing and services as the way to deal with 100,000 Million Baht Debts along with the twilight zone within SRT Organization (SRT Board and SRT Union)

Now, the permanent way for Thai - China High Speed train in Klang Dong - Pang Asok section has been started along with the signing of 9 contracts for the construction of massive double tracking at 70,000 million Baht.

Next on the line in budget year of BE2562 (1 October 2018 - 30 September 2019) is the massive double tracking and new lines on 14 routes for connecting with neighbor and tourist spots nationwide along with High Speed train which function as airport link extension connecting 3 airports (Donmueang, Suvannabhum, U-Tapao).

Need to improve services to justify the fare hikes 

MoT also has to speed up phase 2 of massive double tracking to get approval in 2018 along with the new route - After Thai - China railway to Khorat is done, the next on the line is Khorat - Nong Khai route to connect with Lao - China Railway and Thai - Japan railway to Chiang Mai 

SRT Asset management company will be realized in September 2018 

For the list of new routes to increase the coverage, take a look here

1. Upper East - West corridor
1.1 Bang Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 60352 million Baht to cover Khon Kaen, Mahasarakham, Roy Ed, Yasothon, Mukdahan and Nakhon Phanom
1.2 Mae Sod - Tak - Kamphaeng Phet - Nakhon Sawan - 256 km at 96785 million Baht to cover Tak, Kamphaengphet, and Nakhon Sawan
1.3 Nakhon Sawan - Ban Phai - 291 km at 47712 million Baht to cover Nakhon Sawan, Phetchabun, Chaiyaphum and Khon Kaen
2. Lower East - West corridor
2.1 Sri Racha - Rayong - 70km at 13357 million Baht double tracking up to Map Ta Phut before becoming single track from Map Ta Phut to Rayong (24 km)
2.2 Map Ta Phut- Rayong - Chathaburi - Trat - 197 km at 34649 million Baht - double tracking on Map Taphut to Rayong section and the new line from Rayong to Trat - realizing the dream in 1941
2.3 Kanchanaburi - Ban Phu Namron - 36km at 6497 million Baht - This one is likely Ban kao - Ban Phu Namron line - the shortest route to Burmese border - heading to Dawei as the alternative to the revival of Death Railway section
2.4 Kanchanaburi - Suphanburi - Ban Phachi - 221 km at 41771 million Baht - including the Kanchanaburi bypass to avoid Tha Makham Bridge which cannot accept heavy cargo trains along with the revival of Suphanburi line as the North - Souty Bypass route to connect with Northern line at Ban Phachi - covering Kanchaburi - Suphanburi and Ayutthaya
3 Isan routes
3.1 Ubon Rathchathani - Chong Mek - 87 km at 9197 Million Baht connecting with Pakxe and Champasak of Laos 
3.2 Sisaket - Yasothon - Roy Ed - 162 km at 20435.50 Million Baht connecting Ubon Ratchathani line with Bang Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom line since Bang Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom just pass Yasothon at Loeng Nok Tha district 
4. Northern line
4.1 Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 326 km at 85345 million Baht to cover Phrae, Lampang, Phayao and Chiang Rai
4.2 Chumporn - Ranong - 116 km at 18748 million Baht to cover Chumporn and Ranong 
4.3 Surat Thani - Donsak - 76 km at 17147 million Baht to connect with Donsak ferry pier to Samui
4.4 Surat Thani - Phang Nga - Thanun - 158 km at 34237 million Baht for Surat Thani and Phang Nga
4.5 Thuppud - Krabi - 68 km at 15223 million Baht to cover Phang Nga and Krabi
total 2419 km at 501455 million Baht to allow railway to increase the coverage from 47 provinces to 61 provinces.


https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-114641


----------



## Wisarut

Sprinter DMU Special express service from Bangkok to Aranyaprathet - Thai Stop near Klong Luek Checkpoint in this June 2018 due to the cabinet approval. it will take 3 hours and a half from Bangkok to Aranyaprathet / Klong Luek checkpoint with stop at 7 station (Bangkok, Makkasan, Lad Krabang, Chacheongsao, Prachinburi, Kabinburi, Aranyaprathet, Klong Luek) - with a return trip within a day 
http://www.naewna.com/local/320013


----------



## Wisarut

Weekend tourist DMU Aircon excursion train from BKK to Pataya and Plutaluang will become a reality on 16 March 2018 while there will be Special express to Klong Luek in June 2018

For the tourist packages, it will be ad follows:
1. Sri Racha - arrived at 8.30 AM to visit Nezha shrine, Ang Sila, Metal Art, lunch with Padthai with crab roe, Yentafo with seafood and fish dimsum at Ohn Padthai Kai Poo Chao Kao, trip to Sri Racha tiget park, J-Park Japanese shopping mall

2. Pataya - arrived at 09.30 AM - Stone park, Crocodile park of Pataya, Sajjadham wooden shrine, Teddy bear museum, Tuxedo magician, Scenic Bali high cape - 800 Baht for Thai tourist and 1050 Baht for foreign tourists

3. Pataya floating market - arrived at 10.00 AM with 3 options to choose
3.1 Pataya floating market + Cartoon Network water park, Amazone water park Pataya + boat ride around Pataya floating market, Ganesha shrine, and Buddha relics at the main ship hall within Pataya floating market
Thai tourists: 830 Baht for adult and 690 Baht for children
Foreign tourists: 1,150 Baht for adult and 750 Baht for children

3.2 Amphibian ride before heating to Ethnic villages, Ganesha shrine, and Buddha relics at the main ship hall within Pataya floating market - lunch at Lake view chinese resturant and Mike shipping mall in Pataya Beach
Thai tourists: 300 Baht for adult and 250 Baht for children
Foreign tourists: 550 Baht for adult and 350 Baht for children

3.3 Ethnic villages, Ganesha shrine, and Buddha relics at the main ship hall within Pataya floating market - lunch at Papaya Prime, Education center on Thai Artisans from Palace collage - 300 Baht for adult and 250 Baht for children - suitable for school and collage trips

4. Yanasangwararam station - Bang Sareh beach , Ban Klub Hua, Khao Cheejan, Ramayana water park 
Thai tourists: 690 Baht for adult and 590 Baht for children
Foreign tourists: 990 Baht for adult and 790 Baht for children

5. Nongnuch garden station - with Thai cultural and elephant show along with the flower garden, Dinosaur valley, lunch with International Buffet before taking a ride to go around the gardet - 770 Baht for Thai tourist and 1200 Baht for foreign tourists

6. Ploo Ta Luang - 4 option to choose - 1200 Baht payment
6.1 HTMS Chakkri Naruebet copter carrier before swimming at Nang Ram beach
6.2 Luang Pho Dam of Sattahip, Wat Samaesan, Nemo fish farm, HTMS Chakkri Naruebet copter carrier and Sea turtle conservation
6.3 HTMS Chakkri Naruebet copter carrier and Sea turtle conservation along with air plane grave yard, herbal garden Porn Udom, the stucco for the ancestor of Siam
6.4 Samaesan Island to see the coral before coming to Thai sea and Island museum
https://mgronline.com/local/detail/9610000012885
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000015015
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/257762
http://www.pattayanews.com/content/23643


----------



## Wisarut

After Bangsue Central has become a reality, the massive electrification on 4 routes with total distance of 885 km and the price tag of 100,907.57 Million Baht have to be in serious consideration 
due to the alarming level of PM2.5 particles (AKA 2.5 micron dust) are plaging Greater Bangkok along with Central region.

1. Bangsue Central - Ban Phachi - Paknam Pho (243 km) - with 57 stations and stop
2. Ban Phachi - Kaeng Khoi - Nakhon Ratchasima - Thanon Jira (176 km) - with 31 stations and stops
3. Bangsue Central - Nong Pladuk - Hua Hin (184 km) - 46 stations and stop
4. Bangsue Central - Makkasan - Chacheongsao - Pataya (159 km) - 37 stations and stop

the massive purchase of EMUs along with electric locomotives along with the new CTC and the new maintainace center to handle electric locomotives and EMUs are in need

With the economic benefit of 13.84%, it is necessary to put the proper priority for the route to get massive electrification
1. Bangsue Central - Nong Pladuk - Hua Hin - 13.64% -> First priority - effectively creating the Southern section of red line commuter network by replacing the existing commuter with EMUs
2. Ban Phachi - Kaeng Khoi - Nakhon Ratchasima - Thanon Jira -> second priority effectively creating Northeast section of red line commuter network by replacing the existing commuter with EMUs
3. Bangsue Central - Makkasan - Chacheongsao - Pataya -> 10.55% -> third priority - effectively create Eastern section of red line commuter network by replacing the existing commuter with EMUs - only section from Chacheongsao to Prachinburi will remain a non electrified section 
4. Bangsue Central - Ban Phachi - Paknam Pho -> 7.01% lowest priority but the Bangsue Central - Ban Phachi section along with Ban Phachi to Lopburi are too vital to ignore so this section will have to be electrified first to allow replacement of the existing commuter with EMUs - effectively create the Northern extension of red line commuter.

SRT Governor also working on Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (326km at 85,345 Million Baht) which got EIA clearance and Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom (355 km at 67965.93 Million Baht) which need EIA revision due to the bone of contentions with total price tag of 153310.93 Million Baht Baht to get cabinet approval in March 2018 as the first prority for Phase 2 massive double tracking - even though these 2 new lines may not be the real double track for sure

the other 7 routes would be delivered for cabinet approval in April - May 2018 including 
1) Pak Nampho - Denchai - 285 km at 62,883.55 Million Baht including route readjustment and at least 2 tunnels - need to revise EIA 
2) Denchai - Chiang Mai - 217 km at 56,837.78 Million Baht including new route. curve widening - need to revise EIA 
3) Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - 309 km at 37,527.10 Million Baht - need to revise EIA 
4) Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 174 km at 26,663.36 Million Baht - need to revise EIA 
5) Chumporn - Surat Thani - 167 km at 24,294.36 Million Baht - need to revise EIA 
6) Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - 339 km at 57,375.43 Million Baht - EIA just submitted 
7) Hatyai - Padang Besar - 45 km at 8,120.12 Million Baht - electrification will need 5000 million Baht more - already get EIA Clearance - waiting for cabinet apprival around April - May 2018

For Phase 3, there will be a lot of new lines to be done with total price tag of 501,455 Million Baht including
1, Mae Sod -Tak - Kamphaengphet - Nakhon Sawan 
2. Nakhon Sawan - Ban Phai
3. Sri Racha - Rayong - (new line on Map Taphut - Rayong)
4. Map Taphut - Rayong
5. Rayong - Chathaburi - Trat
6. Kanchanaburi (Ban Khao) - Phu Namron
7. Ubon - Chong Mek
8. Sisaket - Yasothon - Roy Ed - to connect with Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom 
9. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - the real double track after the first track has become a reailty
10. Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - the real double track after the first track has become a reailty
11. Chumporn - Ranong
12. Surat Thani - Donsak along Highway 44
13. Surat Thani - Phang Nga - Tha Nun - finally the project which has been in moribund since 1956 has been revived 
14. Thupput - Krabi - branch line from Surat Thani - Phang Nga - Tha Nun -

the design to be done in 2019 so as to get EIA clearance in 2020 and construction started in 2021

For the improvement of service, it will be as follows:

1.Premium Train to be done by High Speed train from Bangsue Central to Chiang Mai with the travel time of 3 hours along with High Speed train connecting with 3 airports and High Speed train to Khorat and Nong Khai
2.Overnight Train to be done by existing special express through massive double tracking from Bangkok to Chiang Mai within 12 hours by track rehabilitation to allow 80-90 kph average speed and the travel time can be cut to 7 hours if massive double tracking nationwide are done 
3. Intercity trains including exisiting Rapid or ordinary trains / local trains upgraded to rapid such as Bangkok - Nakhon Sawan, Khorat - Surin, Surin - Ubon, Khorat - Nong Khai, Khorat - Ubon, or even the new line like Khon Kaen - Nong Khai 
4. Commuter Train like red line commuter networks with Ordinary class (3rd class) and Business Class (2nd Class) and even local trains which does not cross provincial border such as Khorat - Bua Yai 
https://mgronline.com/uptodate/detail/9610000016268
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_757998
http://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/792756
https://mgronline.com/uptodate/detail/9610000016268
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2784165

Progress on massive double tracking phase 1 and massive double tracking phase 2 including the new line to Chiang Khong and the way to revise 16000 SRT land leasing contracts to gain more revenue

1) Ongoing construction since 2016
1.1 Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao including 3 chord lines with total distance of 106km - Contract 1 is 66% done to be finished in Feb 2019 - Contract 2 is 98% done - finished in Feb 2018 and returned to SRT in March 2018
1.2 Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen including the elevated station at Khon Kaen - 52% done to be finished in Feb 2019

2) Just get contract signed - 5 routes 9 contracts with distance of 702 km and price tags of 69,531 Million Baht to be constructed in 2018-2019

1) Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho (145 km with Tha Wung bypass) 
1.1 Ban Klub - Khok Krathiam (AKA Tha Wung bypass) - Unique Engineer - Sino Hydro - 10050 million Baht to be done in 48 month - 1 May 2018 to 30 April 2022
1.2 Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho - Unique Engineer - Sino Hydro - 8649 million Baht to be done in 48 month - 1 Feb 2018 to 31 Jan 2022

2) Map Krabao - Thanon Jira - 136 km with new station building at Nakhon Ratchasima
2.1 Map Krabao - Klong Khanant Jit - ITD 7560 million Baht to be done in 48 month - 1 Feb 2018 to 31 Jan 2022
2.2 Klong Khanant Jit - Thanon Jira - 10466.34 million Baht - Pending for elevated section within Khorat city and Si Kiw - expect overrun and 24 month extension for this extra work - to be done in 2024 rather than 2022
2.3 Railway tunnels within Map Krabao - Klong Khanant Jit section - at 9290 million Baht by ITD - Right Tunneling to be done in 42 month from 1 April 2019 - 30 September 2021

3) Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - 169 km with the new elevated station building at Hua Hin
3.1) Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - AS Associate at 8198 million Baht - 36 months - 1 Feb 2018 to 31 Jan 2021
3.2) Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin - STECON at 7520 million Baht - 36 months - 1 Feb 2018 to 31 Jan 2021

4) Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km - ITD at 5807 million Baht to be done in 30 month - 1 Feb 2018 to 31 July 2020

5) Prachuab Khirkhan - Chum Porn - 168 km including new station building at Chumporn
5.1) Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy - to be done in 33 month - 1 Feb 2018 to 31 Oct 2021
5.2) Bang Saphan Noy - Chum Porn - to be done in 36 months - 1 Feb 2018 to 31 Jan 2021

Phase 2 double tracking on 9 routes with total distance of 2,217 km and a price tag of 398000 million Baht - still pending for EIA with a few exceptions 

Existing lines:
1) Pak Nampho - Denchai - 285 km at 62,883.55 Million Baht including route readjustment and at least 2 tunnels - need to revise EIA 
2) Denchai - Chiang Mai - 217 km at 56,837.78 Million Baht including new route. curve widening - need to revise EIA 
3) Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - 309 km at 37,527.10 Million Baht - need to revise EIA 
4) Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 174 km at 26,663.36 Million Baht - need to revise EIA 
5) Chumporn - Surat Thani - 167 km at 24,294.36 Million Baht - need to revise EIA 
6) Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - 339 km at 57,375.43 Million Baht - EIA just submitted 
7) Hatyai - Padang Besar - 45 km at 8,120.12 Million Baht - electrification will need 5000 million Baht more - already get EIA Clearance - waiting for cabinet apprival around April - May 2018

New Lines 
1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 326km at 85,345 Million Baht) - the most serious attention
2. Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 67965.93 Million Baht) - the other most serious attention 


Need to create SRT asset management to deal with viable railway land of 38,469 Rai including 15,199 Rai with 16000 contract - need to negotiate with the new prices and empty land of 23,270 Rai. 

the most serious SRT land for development are
1. km 11 behind PTT HQ of 350 Rai
2. Mae Nam station of 277 Rai
3. Plot A of Bangsue central of 32 Rai to boost up the revenue from 2,800 Million Baht in this year to 9000 million Baht in 2020 and 15000 Million Baht in 2021 
http://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2784165
https://mgronline.com/specialscoop/detail/9610000015148

Calling a bidding for CTC installation for the ongoing double tracking - 3 contracts at 12700 million Baht
1. Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho 20 stations at 2.9 billion Baht - 47 months including Tha Wung bypass
2. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira - 20 stations at 2.5 billion Baht - 43 months or more 
3. Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn - 59 stations at 7.3 billion Baht - 36months 

It has to be opened system rather than Japanese system which would not allow other companies to use 
http://daily.bangkokbiznews.com/detail/323440

Phra Phutthachai double tunnel is almost done - ready to be returned to SRT in March 2018
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/627516


----------



## Wisarut

Thanon Jira - Ubon Double tracking at 307.7 km from km 270.00 to km 577.70

There will be 34 stations and stops in this project without Thanon Jira junction with 4 container yards at Ban Tako in Buriram, Bu Ruesee in Surin, Nong Waeng station in Sisaket and Bung Wai in Ubon - all constructed within SRT land with land expropriation for Nong Waeng to construct the access road - 12 meter wide and 650 meter long. 

the 131 level crossings will have to be eliminated with flyovers, the U-turn, the tunnels across railway line and elevated stations and tracks within Buriram town, Surin town, Sisaket town.
the Economic Internal Rate of Return (EIRR) for this project is 14.25% with investment of 48 billion Baht - economic benefit in 2022 is 6,122 Million Baht a year by cutting vehicle expenditure by 3,490 Million Baht a year, travel time cut at 1,224 Million Baht a year and pollution cut at 1,407 Million Baht a year

this project will be started in 2019 and done in 2022 even though the full services will be done in 2023 - 2024 with a hope to get number of passengers at 7.22 million Passenger a year, with 860000 tons of cargo a year and the travel time reduction from 5 hours and 30 minutes to 3 hours 15 minutes. 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/264048

Page for Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn double tracking
https://www.facebook.com/โครงการก่อสร้างรถไฟทางคู่-นครปฐม-ชุมพร-2011798835741529/

Explanation for Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn double tracking
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2028081894113223&id=2011798835741529


Start the double tracking from Prachuab Khirikan - Bang Saphan Noy section 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2027587890829290&id=2011798835741529


----------



## Wisarut

Schedule and fares for BKK - Pataya - Ploo Taluang weekend special express 997/998 - at 80-170 Baht effective 17 March 2018 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39.43526.100000917950812&type=3&theater&ifg=1
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9610000021935
https://mgronline.com/columnist/detail/9610000021505


----------



## Wisarut

Clear point from the cabinet - massive double tracking must go beyond Chumporn as the double track from Nakhon Pathom to Chumport has just started - better aim to Hatyai with the revival of Hatyai - Songkla branch line which has been closed on 1 July 1978
http://www.naewna.com/business/324575/preview


----------



## maptaphut

Wisarut said:


> Schedule and fares for BKK - Pataya - Ploo Taluang weekend special express 997/998 - at 80-170 Baht effective 17 March 2018
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39.43526.100000917950812&type=3&theater&ifg=1
> https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9610000021935
> https://mgronline.com/columnist/detail/9610000021505


 Best news for years for us on the Eastern seabord !


----------



## Appleich

*New locomotives and rolling stocks procurement planned:*



> Making trains locally 'could save B100bn'
> Buy domestic for new rail projects, govt told
> 
> Thodsapol Hongtong and Om Jotikasthira | Bangkok Post | 8 Mar 2018 at 6:41
> 
> ...
> 
> State Railway of Thailand (SRT) deputy governor Thanongsak Pongprasert said the country needs to procure 81 locomotives, 949 passenger carriages and 988 diesel trains to replace the old fleet that will gradually decommissioned by 2027. To do this the SRT would need to spend 65 billion baht importing them, he said.
> 
> ...
> 
> More on the story: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1424226/making-trains-locally-could-save-b100bn


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> *New locomotives and rolling stocks procurement planned:*
> Making trains locally 'could save B100bn'
> Buy domestic for new rail projects, govt told
> 
> Thodsapol Hongtong and Om Jotikasthira | Bangkok Post | 8 Mar 2018 at 6:41
> 
> ...
> 
> State Railway of Thailand (SRT) deputy governor Thanongsak Pongprasert said the country needs to procure 81 locomotives, 949 passenger carriages and 988 diesel trains to replace the old fleet that will gradually decommissioned by 2027. To do this the SRT would need to spend 65 billion baht importing them, he said.


Thai version:
แนะรัฐต่อยอดงานวิจัยการผลิตชิ้นส่วน หนุนอุตฯ ในประเทศผลิตเองลดต้นทุนระบบราง
โดย: MGR Online
เผยแพร่: วันพุธที่ 7 มีนาคม พ.ศ. 2561 17:01: 
ปรับปรุง: วันพุธที่ 7 มีนาคม พ.ศ. 2561 17:12:


----------



## Wisarut

Let's see if we can realize the local assembly of Thai loco, carriages, DMUs as well as EMUs


----------



## Wisarut

Massive Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn via Hua Hin









1. Section 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai (93 km) at 8198 Million Baht to be done in 36 months 
https://www.facebook.com/2011798835...798835741529/2030183870569692/?type=3&theater









2. Section 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin (76 km including the elevated station at Hua Hin) at 7520 Million Baht) to be done in 36 months 
https://www.facebook.com/2011798835...798835741529/2030184073903005/?type=3&theater









3. Section 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5807 million Baht to be done in 30 months
https://www.facebook.com/2011798835...798835741529/2030184737236272/?type=3&theater









4. Section 4: Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy (88 km) at 6465 Million Baht to be done in 33 months
https://www.facebook.com/2011798835...798835741529/2030185197236226/?type=3&theater









5. Section 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn (79 km) at 5992 million Baht to be done in 36 months
https://www.facebook.com/2011798835...798835741529/2030185450569534/?type=3&theater


----------



## The Polwoman

Wisarut said:


> Let's see if we can realize the local assembly of Thai loco, carriages, DMUs as well as EMUs


I think the idea is realistic, looking at how Indonesia has its own industry that has gradually expanded over the years. Of course it will have to start at a basic level and foreign experts/businesses will still have to take a look in the early years but with the right business plan, the industry can be money-saving. This can be done by being a branch of a foreign company (either those from developed or developing countries), but it can also become a profitable business to bring the complete train-building process to Thailand. By doing the latter they can eventually export to other countries as well. The Thai railways can bypass expensive units from developed countries and other countries can purchase reasonable trains for a lower price as well (like Bangladesh did from Indonesia).

As I know, PT Inka (as the Indonesian train builder is called) already exported trains to Thailand as well. Companies that have experience in Thailand could also be able to assemble the trains locally if the market has a sufficient size to operate continuously. This indeed could be so, as Thailand is located quite central within the northern ASEAN such a company can easily export to other countries (but Malaysia will require electric trains of course and connections to other countries, safe for Laos and Malaysia, have yet to be made. Good thing is that the Thai market on itself is growing already). There also have to be solid agreements about the ownership, which may be a point that favors ASEAN companies over Chinese or Japanese builders (besides budget).


----------



## Appleich

As far as I know, SRT doesn't have plan to buy Indonesian trains recently. They might just send their men to speculate models at PT Inka but procurement plan haven't yet materialized. By the way, their train doesn't look bad at all judging by the model used in Jakarta airport rail link.

*Anyway, latest update on Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen double tracking:*

Photographs by Surasiang Plabplasawan




























Source: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006085021713&ref=br_rs&lst=1507219021%3A100006085021713%3A1520932677&sk=photos

*Drone footage by CK:*


wwc234 said:


>


----------



## Wisarut

The Polman said:


> I think the idea is realistic, looking at how Indonesia has its own industry that has gradually expanded over the years. Of course it will have to start at a basic level and foreign experts/businesses will still have to take a look in the early years but with the right business plan, the industry can be money-saving. This can be done by being a branch of a foreign company (either those from developed or developing countries), but it can also become a profitable business to bring the complete train-building process to Thailand. By doing the latter they can eventually export to other countries as well. The Thai railways can bypass expensive units from developed countries and other countries can purchase reasonable trains for a lower price as well (like Bangladesh did from Indonesia).
> 
> As I know, PT Inka (as the Indonesian train builder is called) already exported trains to Thailand as well. Companies that have experience in Thailand could also be able to assemble the trains locally if the market has a sufficient size to operate continuously. This indeed could be so, as Thailand is located quite central within the northern ASEAN such a company can easily export to other countries (but Malaysia will require electric trains of course and connections to other countries, safe for Laos and Malaysia, have yet to be made. Good thing is that the Thai market on itself is growing already). There also have to be solid agreements about the ownership, which may be a point that favors ASEAN companies over Chinese or Japanese builders (besides budget).


They have export hopper wagons with the brand "Nippon Sharyou" - clearly Japanese wagons assembled in Indonesia as a part of track rehabilitation 

However, PT Inka need to learn a lot from the way CRRC Changchun have exported the new 115 aircon carriages to SRT (commissioned in 2016) - need to install WIFI system as the demands for internet connection via smart phones have grown enormously - Furthermore, the new aircon restaurant cars should not for just for the microwaved food as CRRC Changchun have supplied ... Carriages for those in wheelchairs and their valets would be in need due to the rising number of senior citizens.


----------



## Wisarut

Appleich said:


> *Anyway, latest update on Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking:*











Cabinet has approved the 913.5 million Baht extra budget for 2.058 km elevated tracks and an elevated station at Ban Phai as a part of Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking but it has a price tag of 11 month delay on Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking, to be done by the end of 2019 instead of 18 Feb 2019 -> 896 million Baht for changing the design and 17.50 million Baht for control consultant fees - not to mention about the additional EIA for the 2.058 km elevated tracks and an elevated station at Ban Phai - SRT has already submitted the EIA for the 2.058 km elevated tracks and an elevated station at Ban Phai to Environmental Board but Environmental Board wants additional information so SRT has to submit the extra information next week - 

SRT also has to submit another EIA on the elevated track at Sikiw and downtown Khorat city due to the demands from the Mayor of Khorat city and his voting banks but need to take into account for the Nakhon Ratchasima High Speed train station which has to share the same space as existing Nakhon Ratchasima station along with the elevated Nakhon Ratchasima station building - this new design will be ready for the cabinet to get the extra budget in August 2018 though.
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000025313
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-129537
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/632222

Speed up the first phase of massive double tracking so as to reduce the travel time from Bangkok to Chiang Mai (the most popular route) from 14 hours to 12 hours and Denchai - Chiang Mai double tracking along with Paknampho - Denchai double tracking will even cut down the travel time from Bangkok to Chiang Mai to 9-10 hours

First phase double tracking will increase the double track section to 33%
Second phase double tracking will increase the double track section to 67%
Third phase double tracking will make the rail coverage to 61 provinces out of 77 provinces 
https://www.posttoday.com/economy/544348


----------



## Appleich

Thailand Double-track Railway Projects
As of March, 2018

















_Note I: I use Thailand map template from Ginkgo Maps under CC-BY-3.0 license.
Note II: Section between Thonburi - Taling Chan on Southern Line and Maeklong Railway are not included.
Note III: Section between Khlong Khanan Chit - Thanon Chira of Map Kabao - Thanon Chira Double-tracking is currently under design revision and re-bidding process, shall be ready for construction within this year.
_








​


----------



## Appleich

Chacheongsao - Kaeng Khoi Double-tracking
Update as of January, 2018 | Photographs by Thai Rail News














































Source: https://www.facebook.com/887847737963886/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1575844735830846​


----------



## Appleich

Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin Double-tracking
Update as of February, 2018 | Photographs by Thai Rail News














































Source: https://www.facebook.com/887847737963886/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1595528680529118​


----------



## Appleich

Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen Double-tracking
Update as of February, 2018 | Photographs by Thai Rail News














































Source: https://www.facebook.com/887847737963886/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1591619394253380​


----------



## Appleich

Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho Double-tracking
Update as of March, 2018 | Photographs by Thai Rail News














































Source: https://www.facebook.com/887847737963886/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1625755854173067​


----------



## Appleich

Map Kabao - Thanon Chira Double-tracking
Update as of March, 2018 | Photographs by Thai Rail News




































_Note: Construction of Thai - Chinese High-speed Railway (left) and Map Kabao - Thanon Chira double-tracking (right)_



















Source: https://www.facebook.com/887847737963886/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1635667193181933​


----------



## Wisarut

Cabinet agree to put the following railway projects into NSTDB in May 2018 for approval of budgets

1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (New Line) - 323.10 km at 76,978 Million Baht

2. Red line commuter extensions including
2.1 Talingchan - Siriraj (Thonburi terminus) and Talingchan - Salaya - 20 km at 19,042.13 Million Baht
2.2 Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit - 10 km at 7596 million Baht 

After NSTDB and Cabinet approvals, the bidding for contractors ensued
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-136137


----------



## Wisarut

In addition to Phase 2 double tracking which include Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom Line at 54684 Million Baht and Denchai - Chiang Rai -
Chiang Khong at 71969 Million Baht, Phase 3 new line and double tracking are including



1. Upper East - West Corridor 
1.1 Maesod - Tak - Nakhon Sawan - now under preliminary studies - need budget for detailed design in 2020
1.2 Nakhon Sawan - Bueng Samphan - Bumnet Narong, Chaturat, Chaiyaphum - Ban Phai (including double tracking at Bumnet Narong - Chaturat) - need budget for preliminary studies in 2020

2. Lower East - West Corridor 
2.1 Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - Tha Kilen - Tha Ruea Noi - Nong Pladuk (118 km) - need budget for preliminary studies in 2020 including
2.1.1. Ban Phu Namron checkpoint - Tha Kilen (36 km of New line)
2.1.2. Tha Kilen - Wang Yen (23 km) - double tracking
2.1.3. Wang Yen - Tha Ruea Noy (29 km - new line as bypass route and the new Bridge across Mae Klong river)
2.1.4. Tha Ruea Noy - Nong Pla Duk (30 km) - just double tracking
2.2 Nong Pla Duk - Suphanburi - Ban Phachi (157.6 km) - need budget for preliminary studies in 2020 for the following routes
2.2.1 Nong Pla Duk - Nakhon Luang - Ban Phachi (79.6km) - new line including the bridge across Tha Chin river and Chao Phraya

2.3 Map Taphut - Rayong - Chanthaburi Trat 172 km- got budget for preliminary studies in 2019
2.4 Sri Racha - Bo Win - Pluak Daeng - Rayong (77 km) - need budget for preliminary studies in 2019

3. Chumporn - Ranong - 107 km - got budget for detailed design in 2019
4. Ubon - Chong Mek - 80 km - got budget for detailed design in 2019 - started from Bung Wai station - 10 km west of Ubon terminus 
and go all the way Chong Mek
5. tourist trains 
5.1 SUrat Thani - Phang Nga - Tha Nun (158 km) - detailed design handled by OTP
5.2 Thupput - Krabi ( 68 km )- need budget for preliminary studies in 2020 
5.3 Surat Thani - Khao Ploo Donsak (77 km) - need to study about Donsak terminus
6. Sisaket - Yasothorn - Roy Ed - need budget for preliminary studies in 2020 

Currently, there are 3,764 km of Single Track, 174 km of Double track and 105 km of triple track within 4,043 km railway route 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/271752
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater


----------



## Appleich

> SRT eyes October launch for Chira- Khon Kaen double-track route
> 
> Om Jotikasthira | Bangkok Post | 1 Apr 2018 at 07:30
> 
> *The first section of a northeastern double-track railway expansion project from Nakhon Ratchasima to Khon Kaen could be open for public use by October, during test runs, State Railway of Thailand (SRT) officials say.*
> 
> Stretching 187km from Thanon Chira Junction railway station in Nakhon Ratchasima to Khon Kaen railway station, the complete route will have 19 stations. According to Wannop Paisalpong, the project's director, nine of the stations, all of which are in Nakhon Ratchasima, could be open by October, during scheduled testing phases for the double-track railway system.
> 
> "Each of the nine stations is over 90% complete now, in terms of construction and renovations in the stations and placing new railways along the single-track areas, to establish a dual-track system for the route," he said. The entire route is scheduled to be open by February, Mr Wannop added. The Chira-Khon Kaen route, valued at around 23.4 billion baht, is part of the SRT's first phase of double-track development projects across the country.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/1438503/srt-eyes-october-launch-for-chira-khon-kaen-double-track-route


Ban Kradon Railway Station in Nakhon Ratchasima Province:























































ที่มา: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1849277298468159&id=426629864066250​


----------



## AsHalt

it doesn't seem to have electrification provisioned in the station. Are there no plans for electrification along the main line down to Padang Besar from Bangkok and elsewhere...
or the only electrified line would be the planned HSRs, for now to China and Pattaya


----------



## Wisarut

AsHalt said:


> it doesn't seem to have electrification provisioned in the station. Are there no plans for electrification along the main line down to Padang Besar from Bangkok and elsewhere...or the only electrified line would be the planned HSRs, for now to China and Pattaya


Cost of massive electrification nationwide would double the price tags of existing projects which MoF and Budget bureau would not allow to happen. Electrification also involved with foreigners - unless this has been supported by Foreign loans as the string attached, this is not going to happen since budget are supposed to support the domestic contractors









352494 million Baht megaprojects down South including new motorways - expressways, massive double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Hatyai along with electrified double tracking from Hatyai to Padang besar and high speed train to improve logistics 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/273382


----------



## Appleich

AsHalt said:


> it doesn't seem to have electrification provisioned in the station. Are there no plans for electrification along the main line down to Padang Besar from Bangkok and elsewhere...
> or the only electrified line would be the planned HSRs, for now to China and Pattaya


It may seems that way, but actually SRT and Ministry of Transport are planning on network electrifications which can be implemented in the near future. There seem to be little mentions on the project in English news but the minister has revealed some details with Thai press:


> Thailand unveils $US 81bn rail development plan
> 
> Kevin Smith | International Railway Journal | September 25, 2017
> 
> *Thailand’s Office of Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning has released a 20-year masterplan for rail development worth more than Baht 2.7 trillion ($US 81.57bn).*
> 
> The plan is set to be divided into three periods: a short-term plan from 2017 to 2021, followed by a medium-term plan between 2022 and 2026, and a long-term plan from 2027 to 2036. Prospective projects range from 2,777km of double-track work; the construction of 2,457km of standard-gauge lines for high-speed trains; network electrification; and development of intermodal rail freight terminals.
> 
> More details: https://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/thailand-unveils-dolus-81bn-rail-development-plan.html


Project details from this news (in Thai) by Khaosod (16 Feb 2018):


> SRT has been given tasks of implementing railway electrification in 4 routes, 885 kilometers in total, with overall economic rate of return (ERR) at 13.84%.
> Northern: Bangkok - Pak Nam Pho (Bang Sue Central - Ban Phachi - Pak Nam Pho), 243 km; 7.01% ERR.
> Northeastern: Bangkok - Nakhon Ratchasima (Ban Phachi - Kaeng Khoi - Thanon Chira), 176 km; 13.91% ERR.
> Southern: Bangkok - Hua Hin (Bang Sue Central - Nong Pladuk - Hua Hin), 148 km; 13.64% ERR.
> Eastern: Bangkok - Pattaya (Bang Sue Central - Chacheongsao - Pattaya), 159 km; 10.55% ERR.
> These plans and figures obtained from feasibility study, the ministry and SRT need to further seek budget approval from the cabinet in order to design and implement these projects (will cost around THB 100 - 200 million).
> Network electrifications are part of SRT corporate plan between 2017 - 2021.
> It is estimated to cost SRT around THB 100.91 billion (100,907.57 million to be exact) including electric locomotive (EL) and multiple unit (EMU) procurement, train control system upgrade, electrification (of course), signalling system upgrade and construction of a new depot.
> Since these projects are really expensive, both entities are likely to pick only one of these routes to be implemented first, then the rest would follow.


Here is a leaked presentation video of the feasibility study in late 2016 which revealed some specifications and details:


> Network electrification in 4 routes
> New services by ELs and EMUs
> Alternating current electricity (AC) at 25 kV. with overhead contact system (OCS)
> Computer-based interlocking (CBI) with European Train Control System (ETCS)
> Replacement of copper-wire communication system with fiber-optic communication system
> Coherent operation between systems such as train detection (TD), CBI, point machines and electric switch motors (preventing interferance with OCS)
> New depot between Phra Kaew Station and Ban Phachi Junction


For Hat Yai - Padang Besar double-tracking, electrification has already been included in the project. It's the only double-tracking project to include electrification right away to allow KTM's ETS services into Hat Yai. Probably going to be SRT's electric-train service to be rolled out besides Red Line projects in Greater Bangkok area.


----------



## MerynnTrant

why doesnt Thailand buy more trains from Japan? I thought the relationship is very good


----------



## Wisarut

MerynnTrant said:


> why doesnt Thailand buy more trains from Japan? I thought the relationship is very good


Prices does matter. Unless it is Japanese loan, it is unlikely that SRT will be able to purchase new locomotives or DMUs from Japanese companies


----------



## Sunfuns

What benefit does the Thai government expect from these double tracking projects? Is it more for freight or will there be a massive increase of passenger traffic?


----------



## UbonTrakarn

Both.

Government need to boost freight also increase passenger traffic as they plan to oder more than 150 locomotives and 2000 DMU/passenger carriages.


----------



## Wisarut

Sunfuns said:


> What benefit does the Thai government expect from these double tracking projects? Is it more for freight or will there be a massive increase of passenger traffic?


Why did you raise this question at the first places? Here are our own reasons.

1. Doubling track capacity to allow adding more trains including oil trains, natural gas trains, cement trains, and of course container trains to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port which is the main port for Thailand. 

All cargo trains are paid in cash so there are incentive to add more cargo trains. 

2. cutting down the waiting period at the passing loops to cut down the travel periods of all trains

3. with higher track capacities, more trains can be added, esp when we purchase more locomotives and DMUs for both intercity trains and local trains to allow the real retirement for those old GE locomotives date 1964-66 and the old DMUs dated 1971. These DMUs also superseded those Henchel (dated 1964 - all retired), and Krupp (dated 1969 - only a few still running) and some first batch of Alsthom (dated 1974 - 1975)

4. these double tracking will eventually get electrification of the main lines though.


----------



## Appleich

I guess he's just curious? so he asked, nothing's wrong.

These double-tracking projects are part of government plan to boost the economy and revitalize Thai railways after long negligence. The government is also shifting emphasis from road to rail because it's:
- cheaper
- more efficient
- more environmentally friendly

Over past several decades, we followed the American model where road is the most superrior mode of transport and it failed. It caused so many problems ie. traffic jams, pollutions or road safety (road accidents are very prevalent). So now they've realized that railways are a better choice for the future.

Here's a remark by deputy prime minister in charge of economy explaining why these railways needed to be done:


> *Wave of rail links to slash logistics costs *
> 
> Bangkok Post | 29 Dec 2017 at 06:00
> 
> The head of the government's economic team said these will serve as a springboard to shift Thailand's main transport modes for both logistics and travel. Thailand's rail links have traditionally been considered substandard because this sector received less investment support from previous governments than road and air transport infrastructure, Mr Somkid said. "This government sees the shifting over to rail as being very important," he said. "As a result, it has been pressing ahead with the development of double-track rail systems to cover all main cities," he added.
> 
> In the future, improved rail links will be expanded to connect key double-track railways to second-tier cities to help tourism and goods transport. The Transport Ministry said road transport costs 1.72 baht per tonne per kilometre on average while rail costs just 0.93 baht. Thailand is now 86% reliant on road transport and just 2% on rail, causing logistical costs nationwide to spike to 1.75 trillion baht, the government said.
> 
> Read more: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1387318/wave-of-rail-links-to-slash-logistics-costs


----------



## Sunfuns

Don't worry, I have no particularly nefarious agenda 

I haven't been to Thailand yet and thus not familiar with your rail system, but thanks to this and Bangkok threads I'm aware of lots being invested. Was just wondering about emphasis on double tracking. Elsewhere it usually means that capacity is at limits.


----------



## Wisarut

Sunfuns said:


> Don't worry, I have no particularly nefarious agenda
> 
> I haven't been to Thailand yet and thus not familiar with your rail system, but thanks to this and Bangkok threads I'm aware of lots being invested. Was just wondering about emphasis on double tracking. Elsewhere it usually means that capacity is at limits.


For the first priority like the line from Chachoengsao to Laem Chabang and Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chachoengsao, it is due to the net negative track capacity which justify double tracking at the first place.


----------



## Appleich

Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho Double-tracking
Progress near Khok Kathiam Railway Station


----------



## wwc234

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147328711&postcount=2440


----------



## AsHalt

^^ Any news of the airport line extension down to bang sue? on Gmaps, there's a stub off the station but nothing more thereafter


----------



## Wisarut

AsHalt said:


> ^^ Any news of the airport line extension down to bang sue? on Gmaps, there's a stub off the station but nothing more thereafter


It has become a part of High Speed train connecting 3 airports, so it has to be postponed for a while until we can get concession holders to deal with this Airport Link extension


----------



## Wisarut

Surat Thani - Thanun as a part of improving Logistic in Andaman Sea coast while reviving the old Kirirat Nikhom Line to fulfill the goal after the original initiation in 1938, the land exappropriation in 1945 and the opening of Khirirat Nikhom line on SOngkran day of 1956. Once this line has been opened, the next on the line is the branch line from Thub Lamu to connect with Krabi
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/276413


----------



## Wisarut

After the successful implantation of Weekend Railway excursion along Sattahip line to the point that 90% of seats are fully booked, next on the line is weekend excursion trains to Aranyaprathet - Klong Luek - Rongkluea market in August 2018. Furthermore, this successful experiments have justified to make SP997/998 (BKK - Plutaluang) permanent in Mid September 2018. Even existing BKK - Hua Hin - Suan Son excursion train (SP 911/912) will have to be extended to Pranburi and Samroy Yod in October 2018.
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-152402


----------



## Wisarut

NESDB approving the construction of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway with the distance of 323.1 km to facilitate the connection with Laos via the 4th Friendship Bridge with a price tag of 76,978 million Baht. 

There will be 6-10 contracts for this project including the contracts to handle the tunnels with total length of 26.9 km. However, it will take 4 months to draft TOR for bidding as the first step for the construction of this Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway. 

Here is the list of 26 stations:

1. Phrae with the distance of 77.20 km with 6 stations
Denchai station (New station Building), 
Soong Men station 
Phrae station - major station with Container Yard (CY) 
Mae Kham Mee station 
Nong Siaw station 
Song station 
2. Lampang with the distance of 52.40 km with 3 stations
Mae Teeb station 
Ngao station 
Pong Tao station 
3. Phayao with the distance of 54.10 km with 6 stations
Phayao University station 
Thok Wark station
Phayao - major station with Container Yard (CY) 
Dong Jen 
Ban Rong 
Ban Mai
4.Chiang Rai with the distance of 139.40 km with 11 stations
Pa Daed - mid size station with Container Yard (CY) 
Pa Ngae
Ban Pong Kluea
San Pa Hiang
Chiang Rai, - major station with Container Yard (CY) 
Thung Koh
Wiang Chiang Rung 
Pa Sang junction 
Ban Kiang 
Sri Don Chai 
Chiang Khong - EOL major station with Container Yard (CY) 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/642558
https://www.posttoday.com/economy/550739


----------



## Wisarut

Now, Land expropriation for Three Bypass along Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chacheongsao have been published in Royal Gazette

Ban Phachi Bypass - allowing cargo train up North to reach Laem Chabang without making a stop for reversing the direction at Ban Phachi
http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2561/A/033/123.PDF

Kaeng Khoi Bypass - allowing cargo train up North to reach Laem Chabang without making another stop for reversing direction at Kaeng Khoi 
http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2561/A/033/126.PDF

Chacheongsao Bypass - allowing cargo trains from the North and Isan to reach Laem Chabang without making another stop for reversing direction at Chacheongsao
http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2561/A/033/129.PDF

http://www.thansettakij.com/content/280801


----------



## Wisarut

Clear Point from Japanese government and investor via JICA: they want the route connect to Myanmar via Mae Sod to support Japanese investors in Tilawa industrial estate in Yangon city. This has effectively dashed the hope for the Lower section of East West Corridor while it has given a boost to the Upper Section of East West corridor

There is a bone of contention though since JICA also make a clear point that they prefer Upper East - West Corridor in parallel with Highway 12 (Mae Sod - Tak - Sukhothai - Phitsanuloke - Lomsak (Phetchabun) - Chumphae (Khon Kaen) - Khon Kaen - Yang Talad (Kalasin) - Kalasin - Mukdahan. 

SRT said they have already worked so hard on Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom so East west corridor should follow Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom so the route from Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom with total distance of 358 km and a price tag of 67 billion Baht should be a a part of Upper East - West Corridor with slightly longer distance and it is possible to add the 3rd track from Khon Kaen city to Ban Phai if JICA insists to have a connection with downtown Khon Kaen city.

Nevertheless, SRT said would be better to serve the domestic needs, not just international needs, if it also follow the route along Ping river from Mae Sod to Nakhon Sawan via Tak and Kamphaeng Phet with total distance of 256 km and then the route from Nakhon Sawan to Ban Phai via the new routes and existing route including the Northern line and Kaeng Khoi - Lam Narai - Bua Yai bypass. 

ADB already shows strong interests to grant loan for Thailand to support railway connection between Mae Sod and Mukdahan/Nakhon Phanom while SRT is going to call a bidding for Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway line and Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line by the end of 2018 as the way to start such connections to neighbor countries. 

http://www.thansettakij.com/content/281178


----------



## Wisarut

Ongoing negotiation to allow cross border rail traffic from Aranyaprathet to Phnom Penh with a hope to get the settlement on the cross border rail traffic agreement signed in July 2018

MoT Akhom discuss with representatives from Ministry of Transport on the issues cross border logistics including the cross border rail traffic from Aranyaprathet to Phnom Penn via Poipet, Sisophon, Battambang after learning that they have started the rail traffic to Sisophon and next on the line is Battambang, Pursat, Batdueng all the way to Phnom Penh.

There are three bone of contentions which need to find the settlements before coming up with cross border rail traffic agreement which SRT has to find the conclusion for this issues to be submitted to the cabinet:

1. The issue of rolling stock repairs and maintenance in cases of rolling stocks gone out of order while running cross border services 

2. Revenue sharing

3. International station just like Padang Besar

These bones of contention have to be settled by the end of June - July so as to start the cross border rail traffic before the ceremony of transferring a set of DMU with 3 car formation at Thai stop near the border bridge for the convenience of immigration 

Cambodian representatives also learn the way to operate the cargo center at Phutthamonthon, Rom Klao and Rangsit Klong 5 as the way to reduce truck traffic in the cities. 

There is also a negotiation for GMS Cross-Border Transport Agreement (CBTA) to allow traffic to third countries including the issue of Temporary Admission Document. However, Thai government has to give some route restrictions on Cambodian trucks instead of running inside Thailand nationwide. There is national security issue which have given route restriction. 

For the new cargo bypass route across the border checkpointat Ban Nong Ian / Stueng bot with total distance of 29.28 km including 4.7 km bridge, it is 50% done. 

https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_1099916


----------



## Wisarut

MoT would ask SRT to open the extension from Aranyaprathet to Rong Kluea market and Poipet by the end of July 2018 as the first step for resuming cross border service ot Cambodia and SRT is going to deliver 4 carriages of renovated Hitachi Diesel Railcars dated 1971 to Cambodian railway to allow extra services, after SRT has trained Cambodian railway men how to handle the old horses. 

for the truck service across the border, Thai government would give 400 truck a day as a quota to Cambodia but only limited routes since it is impossible to allow Cambodian trucks to run nationwide since some route is in 
security zone
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000049040


----------



## Wisarut

NESDB approving the construction of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway with the distance of 323.1 km to facilitate the connection with Laos via the 4th Friendship Bridge with a price tag of 76,978 million Baht with the 50-60 meter wide land strips- even though the actual investment would be 85 billion Baht - construction alone consume 72 billion Baht along with 3500 million Baht consultant, land expropriation on 7035 land plots with total size of 9661 rai with a price tag of 10 billion Baht (6,048 Million Baht in 2020 and 4,032 Million Baht in 2021 - consultant fee for land expropriation in 2019 at 72.5 million Baht and at 72.5 million in 2020)

There will be 6-10 contracts for this project including the contracts to handle the tunnels with total length of 26.9 km. However, it will take 4 months to draft TOR for bidding as the first step for the construction of this Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway. 









Here is the list of 26 stations:

1. Phrae with the distance of 77.20 km with 6 stations
Denchai station (New station Building - Major station), 
Soong Men station 
Phrae station - major station with Container Yard (CY) 
Mae Kham Mee station 
Nong Siaw station 
Song station 

Two tunnel between Song station and Mae teeb station - one with the distance of 1100 meters and the other is 6400 meters

2. Lampang with the distance of 52.40 km with 3 stations
Mae Teeb station 
Ngao station 
Pong Tao station 

One tunnel between Pong Tao station and Phayao University station - one with the distance of 2800 meter

3. Phayao with the distance of 54.10 km with 6 stations
Phayao University station 
Thok Wark station
Phayao - major station with Container Yard (CY - Major station) 
Dong Jen 
Ban Rong 
Ban Mai
4.Chiang Rai with the distance of 139.40 km with 11 stations
Pa Daed - mid size station with Container Yard (CY) 
Pa Ngae
Ban Pong Kluea
San Pa Hiang
Chiang Rai, - major station with Container Yard (CY - Major station) 
Thung Koh
Wiang Chiang Rung 
Pa Sang junction 
Tunnel at Doi Luang district between Pa Sang junction and Ban Kiang with the distance of 3600 meter
Ban Kiang 
Sri Don Chai 
Chiang Khong - EOL major station with Container Yard (CY) 
Branch line to Chiang Saen from Pasang Junction
1. Chokechai 
2. Chiang Saen near Chiang Saen port 

EIRR for this line is 12.05% while FIRR -4.81% - need better scheme to make more money to pay off the loan - need better boost number of passengers from 2 million passengers and 1.5 million ton of cargo

After cabinet approval, it is possible to call bidding in mid 2018
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/642558
https://www.posttoday.com/economy/550739
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/281957


----------



## Wisarut

Approving 145,301,100 Baht on eastern line track capacity enhancement including the new track - causing section from Hua Mark to Chachoengsao to become quadruple track, section from Chachoengsao to Sri Racha to become triple track and effectively double track from Sri Racha to Maptaphut and from Ploo Taluang to Sattahip port - really important when red line commuter has been extended to Hua Mark
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000050734 
https://mgronline.com/uptodate/detail/9610000050873

the weekend train excursion to Ploo Taluang has become so popular that it has been under consideration for extension or making it permanent

However, Government asking SRT to offer the train excursion service - by running BKK - Samroyyod with the total distance of 280 km using Sprinter DMU - 2 sets with 6 carriages per set with modification to create First class and Business class - with the budget at 240 million Baht

Furthermore, there will be major improvement of Ratburi and Phetburi station as the way to support Thailand Riviera project - this train can be either running the down train on every Saturday and up train on every Sunday or running down train in the early morning and up train in late evening. However, this will take another 2-3 years to be ready for services. 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/644942
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000050866


----------



## Wisarut

MoT submitting and asking the cabinet and NESDB to approve the budget for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway as the way to start economic boom in the Northern Border region on
28 May 2018. Furthermore, the phase 2 massive double tracking will be submitted for cabinet approval along with red line commuter extension to Salaya and Thammasart Rangsit 
with total price tags of 425,009 million Baht which have to be implemented as follows:

1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (323.10 km) at 76978 million Baht - to be approved by the cabinet and NESDB on 28 may 2018 - hope to get approved so it can be done in 2023
2. Denchai - Chiang Mai - 217 km on both the old route and the new route at 59,924 million Baht - to be submitted in June 2018
3. Paknam Pho - Denchai - 285 km 56,066 million Baht - most on the old route - still has an issue with the hill section form Sila At to Denchai - to be submitted in June 2018
4. Rangsit - Thammasart rangsit, 10 km at 7596 million Baht - to be submitted in June 2018
5. Talingchan - Siriraj (Thonburi) and Talingchan - Salaya, 20.5 km at 19042 million Baht - to be submitted in June 2018
6. Chumporn - Surat Thani - 167 km at 23384 million Baht to be submitted in July 2018
7. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - 339 km at 51823 million Baht to be submitted in July 2018
8. Hatyai - Padang besar - 45 km at 7941 million Baht to be submitted in July 2018
9. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 174 km at 26065 million Baht to be submitted in July 2018
10. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - 309 km at 35839 million Baht to be submitted in July 2018
11. Banphai - Nakhon Pathom - 355 km at 60351 million Baht to be submitted in July 2018

Hope that red line commuter extension along with massive double tracking Phase 2 projects will be approved by the end of July 2018
After that, Superboard will scrutinize on TOR befoe giving the final approval before calling the bidding.
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-165371


----------



## Wisarut

During the inspection of Container yard at Thung Song Junction for cargo trains heading to Port of Penang, the SRT Region 4 Traffic Manager has told PR Dept that SRT is working on the design of electrification from Hatyai to Padang besar to allow KTMB ETS to cross the border to Hatyai and give a boost for tourist business in Hatyai city which is now in doldrums. 

Even though double tracking from Hatyai to Padang Besar has been approved with total price tag of about 7 billion Baht, the electrification has not been approved yet. The electrification has been estimated that it will cost about 5 billion Baht - EMUs would be another matter - but need to get design done before submitting to get cabinet approval for budgets 
http://thainews.prd.go.th/website_th/news/news_detail/TNSOC6106030010052


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Clear Point from Japanese government and investor via JICA: they want the route connect to Myanmar via Mae Sod to support Japanese investors in Tilawa industrial estate in Yangon city. This has effectively dashed the hope for the Lower section of East West Corridor while it has given a boost to the Upper Section of East West corridor
> 
> There is a bone of contention though since JICA also make a clear point that they prefer Upper East - West Corridor in parallel with Highway 12 (Mae Sod - Tak - Sukhothai - Phitsanuloke - Lomsak (Phetchabun) - Chumphae (Khon Kaen) - Khon Kaen - Yang Talad (Kalasin) - Kalasin - Mukdahan.
> 
> SRT said they have already worked so hard on Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom so East west corridor should follow Ban Phai - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom so the route from Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom with total distance of 358 km and a price tag of 67 billion Baht should be a a part of Upper East - West Corridor with slightly longer distance and it is possible to add the 3rd track from Khon Kaen city to Ban Phai if JICA insists to have a connection with downtown Khon Kaen city.
> 
> Nevertheless, SRT said would be better to serve the domestic needs, not just international needs, if it also follow the route along Ping river from Mae Sod to Nakhon Sawan via Tak and Kamphaeng Phet with total distance of 256 km and then the route from Nakhon Sawan to Ban Phai via the new routes and existing route including the Northern line and Kaeng Khoi - Lam Narai - Bua Yai bypass.
> 
> ADB already shows strong interests to grant loan for Thailand to support railway connection between Mae Sod and Mukdahan/Nakhon Phanom while SRT is going to call a bidding for Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway line and Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line by the end of 2018 as the way to start such connections to neighbor countries.
> 
> http://www.thansettakij.com/content/281178


Cabinet agree that the the East - West corridor should follow the following route








1. 256 km from Mae Sod -Tak - Kamphaeng Phet - Nakhon Sawan with a price tag of 96,785 Million Baht
2. 355 km from Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with a price tag of 60,352 Million Baht
3. the future section from Nakhon Sawan to Ban Phai including double tracking of some section of Kaeng Khoi - Bua Yai Bypass with total distance of 291 km - with a price tag of 47,712 Million Baht - need further study in 2019

This has given a real shock to JICA who prefer to go along with the existing Highway 12 which require more tunneling, a higher cost which the cabinet would NOT accept. Furthermore, the 256 km route from Nakhon Sawan to Mae Sod and 355 km route from Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom allow the real centralization in full function along with the 291 km bypass.

Furthermore, High Speed train to Chiang Mai will pass Sukhothai so Sukhothai will have a rail link.
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000058491
https://www.posttoday.com/economy/554246
http://daily.bangkokbiznews.com/detail/335107
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1306367
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....213819491965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3


Prime Minister raising a concern on land expropriation for massive double tracking projects along with the new lines including









1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong - 323.10 km with a price tag of 76,978 - 85,345 Million Baht









2. 355 km from Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with a price tag of 60,352 - 65,738.91 Million Baht
https://economic.kachon.com/286498
https://www.facebook.com/335212983275936/photos/pcb.537878686342697/537878489676050/?type=3&theater
http://www.esarntoday.com/?p=2080
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-165371
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/281957


----------



## Wisarut

the design for the elevated Nakhon Ratchasima station along with 5,1 km elevated tracks has been revealed with a price tag of 5600million Baht - to be done in 2019
https://77kaoded.com/ผู้ว่าโคราช-ประธานประชุ/
https://www.innnews.co.th/regional-news/news_118130/


----------



## Wisarut

List of under construction of the massive double tracking line nationwide with total price tag of 126,583.50 Million Baht - the only thing which has not been started yet is the bidding for installing CTC as a part of massive double tracking https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater









Plan for phase 1 - phase 2 massive double tracking including the new line with a hope that 
Phase 1 double tracking will be done in October 2022
Phase 2 double tracking will be done in October 2023
New line will be done in October 2025
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater









the current status of Thai railway track
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater

















the need to make Thai railway meet the future
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04647&set=pcb.2416427495037968&type=3&theater









Speeding up Khon Kaen - Laem Chabang electric train for cargo service from Isan region and Vietnam to laem Chabang 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Lopburi - Paknampho double tracking with total distance of 145 km with total price tag of 18699 million Baht (10,050+8649) including Tha Wung bypass and container yard at Nakhon Sawan
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater









Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen with total distance of 187 km and total price tag of 24064 million Baht including new container yard at Tha Phra, Bua Yai and Ban Kradone
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater









Map Krabao - Thanon Jira double tracking with total price tag of 27316.34 Million Baht (7560+10466.34+9290) with container yard at Kudjik and Muak Lek mai station and 3 tunnels with total distance of 8 km - we have not included 5.1 km elevated track at Khorat city along with Khorat elevated station yet.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater


Even though Office of Financial and Economic Advisers have warned about financial stress and strain against the limit by Financial Discipline Act of BE2561 which limit the project to not more than 30% of annual budget due to 

1. massive double tracking of 9 lines with total price tag of 427,012 million Baht including 

1.1 Denchai - Chiang Mai - 217 km at 59,992.44 Million Baht - need to be speed uo
1.2 Paknam Pho - Denchai 285 km at 56,066.25 Million Baht - need to be speed up
1.3 Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with total distance of 323.10 km with total price tag of 76978 million Baht including 72921 million Baht on infrastructure and the rest for land expropriation since it is the new line
1.4 Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - 174 km at 26,000 Million Baht
1.5 Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom - 355 km at 60,351.91 Million Baht 
1.6 Chumporn - Surat Thani - 167 km at 23,384.91 Million Baht 
1.7 Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla - 339 km at 51,823.83 Million Baht 
1.8 Hatyai - Padang Besar - 45 km at 7,941.80 Million Baht (electrification need at least 5,000 million Baht more)
1.9 Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani - 309 km at 35,839.74 Million Baht 

2. Western extension of Orange Line MRT (Thailand cultural center - Bang Khun Nont) at 120,000 million Baht - 90,000 million Baht infrastructure + 30,000 million Baht private investment on rolling stocks and traffic
3. Southern extension of Purple line (23.6 km - Tao Poo - Kurunai) - 101,000 million Baht including 10,100 million Baht of ADB Loan 
4. Red line commuyter extensions (Talingchan - Salaya, Talingchan - Siriraj, Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit) with total price tag of 24,241 Million Baht
http://news1live.com/detail.aspx?NewsID=9610000065400
https://www.prachachat.net/prachachat-top-story/news-181552


----------



## Wisarut

Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin Double tracking - 169 km including elevated station at Hua Hin - with total price tag of 15,718 Million Baht (8198 Million Baht + 7520 Million Baht)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater









Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan double tracking - 87 km at 5807 million Baht
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater









Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn double tracking - 167 km at 1245 (6465 + 5992 million) Baht
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91965457.68088.100000122231436&type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Bidding for 50 New Diesel electric Locomotives of 16 ton axle load with a price tag of 6500 Million Baht and 15 year leasing of 50 Diesel Electric Locomotives with a price tag of 13 billion Baht resumed - for bidding in 2019 
Weekend BKK - Pataya - Plutaluang excursion trains have been a proven success, so projects continued - Next on the line is weekend excursion train to Aranyaprathet before starting the cross border service once both Thailand and Cambodia have signed the cross border traffic agreement along with the training of Cambodian railwaymen to handle Thai locomotives, carriages, wagons and DMUs before delivering a set of DMUs for Poipet - Sisophon service or so.
https://www.thaipost.net/main/detail/16757


----------



## Wisarut

Update for the new elevated Khon Kaen Railway station building to be opened in March 2019 from Si Ri Wat Channel 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czwn3JiVLVU
https://www.facebook.com/KKT97/posts/483458142131283


----------



## Wisarut

Starting the section 2 of Thai - China Railway - 11 km from Sikiw to Kudjik with a price tag of 4000 million Baht -bidding in November 2018 and contract will be signed by the end of January 2019

the revenue of SRT is now 9000 million Baht - 4000 million Baht from Passenger services, 2000 million Baht from cargo services and 3000 million Baht from asset managements - hope that the nunber of passengers will be up from 11 million passengers to 22 million passengers in 2027 after massive double tracking phase 2 are done - but still far from the golden day of 87 million passengers though 
Note: CRRC Changchun carriages have been proven money makers or even cash cows - not to mention about the weekend excursion train along Sattahip line which have fully loaded with passengers (90% occupation)
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_1580916


----------



## Wisarut

Thanon Jira - Khon kaen double tracking with a price tag of 23,430 Million Baht and total distance of 184 km is 80% done and the double track through the first 5 stations (Ban Koh, Ban Kradone, Nong Maew, None Soong, Ban Dong Plong) with the distance of 35.92 km will be opened in October 2018 while the platelaying is 70% done while the elevated station at Khon Kaen is now 70% done and CTC will be installed Khon Kaen station soon. 7 month extension has to be approved due to the extra work on elevated track at Ban Phai, so the whole double track will be opened in August 2019 instead of February 2019.
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/666711


----------



## Wisarut

During the cabinet meeting in Phetchabun, we have learnt that
Paknam Pho - Denchai with a distance of 285 km with a price tag of 59399 Million Baht will be started in 2019 and done in 2023
Khon Kaen - Nong Khai with a distance of 174 km with a price tag of 25842 Million Baht will be started in 2019 and done in 2023

For High Speed train from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai, the construction can be started around 2019 and opened in 2027 while Thailand and Laos are negotiating for the connection with Lao - China Railway through the new Railway Bridge in parallel with existing the first Friendship Bridge 

Furthermore, MoT still need to study for the railway for East - West Corridor inclduing Nakhon Sawan - Mae Sod with a branch line to Tak with a distance of 256 km 

For the railway that related to Phetchabun, it is Lam Narai - Phetchabun - Loei - Nong Bua Lamphu with a distance of 392 km and 110,000 Million Baht for investment - the shorter and cheaper alternative is Chaturat - Chaiyaphum - Nong Bua Lamphu - Loei with a distance of 333 km.
https://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2888496


----------



## Wisarut

Structure of red line commuter is almost done. - waiting for platelayings and electrification - ready for service in Mid 2020
Contract 1 (Bangsue Central + Depot and maintainance center + Chautchak station) is 60% done
Contract 2 (Samian Naree - Rangsit) is 99% done
Contract 3 (Platelaying - Electrification - EMUs) is 30% - the first set of EMU from Hitachi will be delivered in Mid 2019 for test run and full test run will start in early 2020 before opening service in mid 2020.

For Thai - CHina High Speed train, first contract is 30% done - Phase 2 from Sikiw to Khok Sa-ad still under TOR Drafting by the end of September 2018 - to get the contractor in early 2019. 

http://news.ch3thailand.com/economy/78126


----------



## Wisarut

Stress and strain now hitting the budget to the point that it has become necessary to postpone Phase 2 double tracking projects which include 7 double tracking for existing line and 1 new line which has to be on bidding in early 2019 so the contract can be signed in first quarter of 2019

SRT pointing out that the first priority of phase 2 double tracking of SRT are 
1. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - (169 km at 26,663.26 Million Baht to ensure regular cargo from Nong Khai to feed Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port) 
2. Chumporn - SUrat Thani - (168 km at 24,294.36 Million Baht to boost more tourist business down South) 
3. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla (324 km at 57,375.43 Million Baht to boost more tourist business and cargo business down South)
4. Hatyai - Padang Besar - (45 km at 8,120.12 Million Baht to boost more cross border service - even without electrification - Electrification need more than just erecting power lines, it needs to include EMUs and depot to handle EMUs or MoT would not approve such electrificaiton to let only KTMB EMUs to make a cross border service)
5. Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (355 km at 67,965.33 Million Baht - New Line - to boost more cross border service as well as increase the number of passengers) 

the following double tracking can be postponed

1. Paknam Pho - Denchai (285 km at 62,883.55 Million Baht - due to the issue with the hill section from Ban Dan to Denchai - whether it has become necessary to come up with the new line to keep steepness to be within 10 - 12 in 1000 and wider curve for better speed)

2. Denchai - Chiang Mai - due to the issue of land expropriation to ensure 160 kph section and wider curve for section that have 120 kph max speed.

3. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani (308 km at 37,527.10 Million Baht - popular route but have little cargo including cross border cargo for better priority 
https://www.posttoday.com/economy/565387
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_1607295


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter project suffering from delays and cost overrun by 4 rounds of readjustment from 59,888 Million Baht to 93,950 Million Baht - 
along with endless daily problems including the removal of the old mess, and the delivery of first EMU set for test run to be delivered in August 2019 and the agreement and permission from Highway Dept to erect SKywalk across Vibhavadee Rangsit Highway
the overall is 60% done - from the starting in Feb 2013 - and the service of red line commuter can be started only Jan 2021 rather than Mid 2020

Bangsue Central - Chatuchak station has been started by ITD on 10 Feb 2013 by STECON and UInisue Engineere - 65% done - delayed by 1% to be done in November 2019
Samian Naree to Rangsit also started from 10 Feb 2013, now 99.99% done delayed on the land transfer for erecting Skywalk across Vibhavadee Rangsit highway -
now being extended from May 2018 to September 2019

Electromechanic and EMU along with erecting electric traction started on 28 June 2016 - 25% done delayed from the plan by 25% - hope to get done in June 2020 but expected the delay and cost overrun 

Delay on contract 1 and2 has added 1000 - 2000 million Baht of extra cost due to the new cargo office to replace the demolished one - and need cabinet approval for dealing with this cost overrun issue.
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-226801


----------



## Wisarut

the local assembly of passenger carriages for Thai railways to be done by the local private sector such as Pinphet Marine rather than the good old Makkasan by using the old main structure of JR West carriages to build the Power Car carriages as the measure to safe fuel cost for running generators to feed the aircondition system of Express trains - taking 3 years to gain the learning curve but a few more years to learn how to make the carriages using 100% local contents 
http://www.thansettakij.com/content/325127


----------



## Appleich

Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen Double-tracking

*Khon Kaen Railway Station*






*Ban Phai Railway Station*






*Bua Yai Junction*






Hua Hin - Prachuap Khiri Khan Double-tracking

*Nong Kae - Khan Kradai Section*


----------



## Wisarut

SP 997/998 (Bangkok - Pataya - Ban Ploo Ta Luang) has become so successful that it has become permanently run on weekends - ready for service on Saturday 6 October 2018

SP997 
depart BKK at 06.45 AM, 
Makkasan 06.59 AM, 
Klong Tan – 07.07 AM, 
Hua Mark – 07.15 AM, .
Lad Krabang – 07.28 AM, 
Hua Takhe – 07.33 AM, 
Chacheongsao Junction – 08.01 AM, 
CHonburi 08.36 AM, 
Sri Racha Junction at 0854 AM.
Pataya – 0913 AM
Pataya Floating Market – 09.24 AM, 
Yanasangwararam – 09.33 AM, 
Suan Nongnut – 09.38 AM, 
Ploo Ta Luang at 0950 AM
taking about 3 hours to be done.

SP998 will depart from 
Ploo Ta Luang at 3.50 PM, 
Suan Nongnut – 4.00 PM
Yanasangwararam – 4.05 PM
Pataya Floating market – 4.15 PM
Arrive pataya at 4.26 PM
Sri Racha Junction at 4.454 PM
Chonburi at 5.03 PM
Chacheongsao Junction at 5.37 PM
Hua Takhe at 6.05 PM
Lad Krabang – 6.11 PM
Hua Mark – 6.25 PM
Klong Tan – 6.32 PM
Makkasan – 6.38 PM
BKK at 6.55 PM

Ticket rate from Bangkok to Ploo Ta Luang 170 Baht per head (those who take a train from Chacheongsao to Ploo Ta Luang will pay just 90 Baht while those who take a train from Sri Racha to Ploo Ta Luang will pay just 80 Baht while those who take train from Chachoengsao to BKK will pay just 80 Baht)
https://amp.mgronline.com/onlinesection/9610000097592.html
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/2334910289857162


----------



## Wisarut

In response to the Stress and strain now hitting the budget, MoT had made the first second, and third priority for Phase 2 double tracking projects which include 7 double tracking for existing line and 1 new line with the total distance of 1,851 km and the total price tag of 354,091.03 Million Baht have to be made bidding in early 2019 so the contract can be signed in first quarter of 2019 in the following manner :


First Priority - Northeastern Lines:

1. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai - (174 km at 26,663.26 Million Baht to ensure regular cargo from Nong Khai to feed Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port) 
2. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km at 35,839.74 Million Baht - popular route but have little cargo including cross border cargo for better priority 
3. Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (New Line 355 km at 60,351.91 Million Baht - New Line - to boost more cross border service as well as increase the number of passengers) 

Second Priority - Northern lines:
4. Paknam Pho - Denchai (285 km at 56,066.25 Million Baht - due to the popularity of Bangkok - Chiang Mai trains along with the issue with the hill section from Ban Dan to Denchai - whether it has become necessary to come up with the new line to keep steepness to be within 10 - 12 in 1000 and wider curve for better speed)

5. Denchai - Chiang Mai (217 km at 59,992.44 Million Baht - due to the popularity of Bangkok - Chiang Mai trains and the issue of land expropriation to ensure 160 kph section and wider curve for section that have 120 kph max speed.

Third Priority - Southern lines:

6. Chumporn - SUrat Thani - (167 km at 23,384.91 Million Baht to boost more tourist business down South) 
7. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla (324 km at 51,823.83 Million Baht to boost more tourist business and cargo business down South)
8. Hatyai - Padang Besar - (45 km at 7,941.80 Million Baht to boost more cross border service - even without electrification - Electrification need more than just erecting power lines, it needs to include EMUs and depot to handle EMUs or MoT would not approve such electrificaiton to let only KTMB EMUs to make a cross border service)

Note: this may have a lot to do with upcoming election when Junta need popular votes from Northerners and Northeasterners to ensure the status as the new government after the general election in early 2019
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000097849


----------



## Wisarut

Priority for Phase 2 double tracking to be submitted to the cabinet according to the decision of deputy PM Somkid
To be submitted to the cabinet in December 2018 
--- Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani 308 km at 37,527.10 Million Baht - popular route - and the political motivation to secure Isan voting banks 
--- Khon Kaen - Nong Khai 169 km at 26,663.26 Million Baht - the line to border should get the high priority - and the political motivation to secure Isan voting banks 
--- Hatyai - Padang Besar 45 km at 8,120.12 Million Baht - cross border cargo along with passengers are money maker
--- Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom 355 km at 67,965.33 Million Baht - new line to the border should get the priority - and the political motivation to secure Isan voting banks 

To be submitted to the cabinet in January 2019
--- Pak Nampho - Denchai 285 km at 62,883.55 Million Baht - due to the issue of land expropriaiton for curve correctings on the hill section from Ban Dan to Denchai
--- Chumporn - Surat Thani 168 km at 24,294.36 Million Baht
--- Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla 324 km at 57,375.43 Million Baht
--- Denchai - Chiang Mai 189 km at 56,887.78 Million Baht - due to the issue of land expropriaiton for curve correctings and new line to optimize the speed 

https://www.ryt9.com/s/iq03/2897593


----------



## Wisarut

Deputy PM Somkid, OTP and SRT are going to push the 45 billion Baht Landbridge railway line from Chumporn to Ranong with the distance of 108 km as a part of Southern Economic Corridor (SEC) - this line would be single track at the time being until more trades expansion to justify double tracking. 

- the main line will go to Ranong port for land bridge cargo while the passenger train will go to downtown Ranong - hope to open the line in 2025 though. EIRR for this project is 12.20% and the daily number of passengers would go up from 5,724 men a day in 2025 to 11,710 men a day in 2055 while the cargo will go up from 33,116 TEUs to 85,502 TEUs

9 stations would be on this line including:
Khun Krathing
Ban Na
Wang Mai
Pak Chan
Kraburi
Bang Yai
La Un
Ranong Port with the 5 km branch line to downtown Ranong. 

Next on the line is to find the Port of Chumporn to connect with this railway line and complete the landbridge -
Note: this is a cheaper option than Kra canal and allow Navy to install the new Naval stations at Ranong and Chumporn (with at least a Marine battalion for each naval station) for security purposes
https://www.naewna.com/business/370754
https://www.thaipost.net/main/detail/20078


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is going to move the facilities for locomotive, carriage and wagon repairs and maintainance out of Bangsue Locomotive Depot and Makkasan Factory along with the plan for electrification so as to replace the existing 
Diesel Electric locomotives to Electric Locomotives and replacing DMUs with EMUs and the plan will be submitted to SRT Board soon.

For electric traction the main focus would be 100 - 200 km radius from Bangsue Central first as the way to run commuter networks with electric traction including
1. Southern line : Nakhon Pathom, Ratburi
2. Eastern line : Chachoengsao and Pataya
3. Northern line : Lopburi and Nakhon Sawan
4. Northeastern line : Kaeng Khoi and Pakchong

Further radius (300 - 500 km from Bangsue Central) which are the intercity service would be
1. Northern line: Phitsanuloke 
2. Nakhon Ratchasima - Khon Kaen - Surin => First on the line is Bangsue Central to Nakhon Rachasima as the response to elevated station at Nakhon Ratchasima and the request by Mayor of Khorat city to run LRT on elevated track.
3. Southern line : Hua Hin, Chumporn and Surat Thani 

Sadly, the further distance beyond 500 km is no longer the main focus of railway as there are low cost airline as the main rival and only tourists along with senior citizens are the main customers 


For the new factory, at least the machines and other facilities will have to move to Sila At, Kaeng Khoi and Thung Song for the new Diesel and electric locomotives maintainance center
Chiang Rak Noy also beign assigned to handle EMUs of red line commuter along with High Speed train once red line commuter have been extended all the way to Ayutthaya by popular demands

For the case of electric traction on Bangsue Central to Nakhon Ratchasima, the frequency would be at least 80 trains a day (40 pairs) as a part of national strategy - 
Note: well electric traction is still on demands for local trains - cases to point are
1. Revival of Thungsong - Kantang, Thungsong - Surat Thani, Thung song - Phatthalung
2. Hatyai - Songkla, Hatyai Padang Besar, Hatyai - Phatthalung, Hatyai - Yala (for psychological warfares)
3. Nakhon Ratchasima - Khon Kaen, Khon Kaen - Udonthani - Nongkhai, Nakhon Ratchasima - Surin, Surin - Ubon Ratchathani
4. Lampang - Chiang Mai, Lampang - Phitsanuloke

Note 2: This electrification project is the way to tell Mayor of Khorat city that SRT railway men are going to run electric trains on SRT own track rather than let Mayor of Khorat city run LRT - and to complement with 24 hour intercity bus service between Mochit 2 to Nakhon Ratchasima.

https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9610000105289


----------



## Wisarut

No settlement on the elevated track in Khorat city due to the endless demands from Khorat Mayor and the mouthpieces of propaganda owned by Khorat Mayor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCJQkbbdtqw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1VsjZ40qAU
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9610000105770
https://www.mgronline.com/local/detail/9610000106422


Fed up with Mouthpiece of Khorat mayor on the issue of elevated tracks that pass Khorat city since they keep lyingthe public myriad times to turn a lie into the truth in Khorat Mayor's favors
https://www.facebook.com/KoratNextStep/posts/2748328531874874
https://www.facebook.com/FocusKoratNews/posts/1984142281883951

the issue of double tracking from Surat Thani to Hatyai and Songkla - to be implemented in 2019 and done in 2023 - but 63 communities of slum dwellers have to go
http://songkhlatoday.com/paper/117386

Postponing the opening of first 5 stations on 35.92 km of the double tracking to Khonkaen from October 2018 to August 2019 due to the issue with signal and turnout installation and Elevated track at Ban Phai 
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/673183


Lopburi - Nakhon Sawan double tracking including 28 km bypass track from Ban Klub to Khok Krathiam as bypass route - 
Section 1: existing line from Tha Khae to Pak Nampho from km 136+341.106 (Southern yard of Tha Khae station) to km 252+225.000 (Northern end of Pak Nampho station - total 115.88 km with 21 stations and stops

1. Ban Klub at km 121 + 720
2. Ban Pa Wai (Southern suburb) at km 127 + 440 
3. Lopburi at km 132 + 810
4. Tha Khae at km 137 + 551 - just renovated
5. Khok Krathiam at km 144 + 238 - just renovated
6. Nong Tao - at km 150 + 082 - just renovated - used to have a rail link to iron mine at Khao Thub Kwai
7. Nong Sai Khao at km 154 + 931 - building anew 
8. Ban Mee - at km 161 + 226 - building anew - used to have a rail link to the old quarry site -
8A Huay Kaew station - at km 165 + 940 - downgraded to stop due to the lack of demands
9. Phai Yai at km 170 + 330 - building anew
10. Chansen at km 173 + 864 - building anew
11. Chong Khae - at km 185 + 315 the old quarry - building anew
12. Phone Thong - at km 188 + 650 used to have rail link to Jalaprathan cement - just renovated
13. Ban Takli - Major station at km 193 + 020 - building anew main dropping point to Chainart 
14. Dong Mangku at km 198 + 850 - just renovated
15. Hua Wai at km 204 + 200 - just renovated
16. Nong Pho at km 211 + 676 - just renovated
17. Hua Ngiw at km 217 + 214 - building anew
18. Noen Makok at km 225 + 000 - just renovated
19. Khao Thong at km 235 +493 - just renovated
20. Nakhon Sawan at km 245 + 922 - dropping point for Fort Jiraprawat - building anew to replace the old building dated 1956
21. Pak Nampho at km 250 + 811 - the old dropping point for Nakhon Sawan - used to have ferry across Nan river to downtown Nakhon Sawan - just renovated - Locomotive depot with round house


Section 2 bypass track from Ban Klub to Khok Krathiam with total distance of 28 km - following Highway 366 for 13 km while passing Highway 3196 and Highsay 311 and land expropriation for 8 km - started at km 120+206.400 (Southern end of Ban Klub station to reach the Southern end of Khok Krathiam at km 141+000 with 22.60 km elevated track and at grade for 5.32 km with 2 new stations - 
1. Lopburi 1 station near Lopburi river at10.06 km from Southern end of Ban Klub station [AKA km 130 + 266.4] (will be constructed later) and 
2. Lopburi 2 station at Tha Wung at 21.546 km from Southern end of Ban Klub station [AKA km 141 + 752.4] 
http://www.doubletrack-lopburipaknampho.com/Routes_and_stations.html


----------



## Wisarut

Ban Klong Luk Border Station near Rong Kluea market Gate at km 260 + 230 as the Internation station with immigration office like Padang Besar station will be done next month but the existing railway services will be extended to Ban Klong Luk Border Station in early 2019 - Furthermore, Sprinter DMU will be in use for this station to compliment with existing trains to Aranyaprathet.

Sadly, the cross border service cannot be opened until both Thai railway and Cambodian railway have signed the cross border traffic agreement since there is an issue on Cambodian side 
Note: Poipet station would be km 261 + 255.254 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong
https://www.naewna.com/local/373178


----------



## Wisarut

Now, the information about Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khon Railway Project has been released to public - construction started in January 2020 and done in December 2023 to be opened in early 2024 after successful testrun - However, it would take Year 2019 for drafting TORs for bidding since it is going to be 3 contracts including 
Contract 1: Denchai - Ngao (104 km) 
Contract 2: Ngao - Chiang Rai (135 km) 
Contract 3: Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (84 km) 

The price tag for this line is 85345 Million Baht with a distance of 323.10 km with 26 stations, passing 59 communes, 17 districts in 4 provinces

Note: the prospect of Chiang Mai - Chiang Rai railway has been dashed since the day of Prussian Director General Louis Weiler (1905 - 1917) after considering the steep tracks and the need for long tunnel 
Note 2: Need Break of the Gauge at Chiang Khong if Lao - China Railway started the branch line from Boten to Luang Namtha before reaching Bo Keo side of the 4th Friendship Bridge
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/2385463211468536 
https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/2500988563250689
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/pcb.2385463211468536/2385457074802483/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/pcb.2385463211468536/2385459084802282/?type=3&theater
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zm...y9QlldVP6DhvytcezLCjyBMbptALQbnYtdoVnB-4xGjlE


----------



## Wisarut

After the comment from Thai Nettizens on the sorry state of Third Class Carriages along with the comment by Khun Chatchart, Channel One (Channel 31) has come to raise the issue on how to improve Third Class Carriages in the optimal to the passenger demands due to the conflicting demands from passengers. Cases to point are that many passengers are in conflicts - since Bangkokians want MORE airconditioned third class carriages while those rural folks who carry fruits and vegetables along with confectioneries to sell in the markets in the cities want just improvement of third class carriages without aircondition while those Animal lovers badly want to bring their cats and dogs into the passenger carriages (airconditioned included) but SRT would not allow to put animals into airconditioned carriages 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbSlVAe0RIw


----------



## Appleich

Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen Railway Double-tracking
185 km. | November 2018 | Photographs by Thai Rail News









































































Source and more pics: https://web.facebook.com/887847737963886/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1959711970777452​


> Thailand’s Ongoing Railway Double-tracking Projects
> 993 km. | November - December 2018 | Updates by Thai Rail News
> 
> *Northern Line: Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho (148 km.)*
> ● [11-Nov-18] | Lop Buri - Pak Nam Pho
> 
> *Northeastern Line: Map Kabao - Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen (132 + 185 km.)*
> ● [24-Nov-18] | Map Kabao - Thanon Chira
> ● [24-Nov-18] | Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen
> 
> *Southern Line: Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin - Prachuap Khiri Khan - Chumphon (165 + 90 + 167 km.)*
> ● [25-Nov-18] | Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai
> ● [25-Nov-18] | Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin
> ● [25-Nov-18] | Hua Hin - Prachuap Khiri Khan
> ● [25-Nov-18] | Prachuap Khiri Khan - Bang Saphan Noi
> ● [25-Nov-18] | Bang Saphan Noi - Chumphon
> 
> *Eastern Line: Chacheongsao - Kaeng Khoi (106 km.)*
> ● [1-Dec-18] | Chacheongsao - Khlong Sip Kao


----------



## napoleon

BoI to focus on rail and cruise ship port investment

_Economy January 11, 2019 15:19 By PHUWIT LIMVIPHUWAT 
THE NATION_


Thailand Board of Investment (BoI) has developed two strategies to attract investment, including the development of the Kingdom's rail system and the construction of a tourist port for cruise tourism.

“Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha stated that he wants the BoI to support both foreign and domestic investment into the country’s rail system,” BoI secretary-general, Duangjai Asawachintachit, said at a press conference after a BoI meeting with the Prime Minister. Under the BoI investment package, business projects concerning the rail system and related sectors that apply for BoI promotions by December, 2021, will receive a tax reduction of 50 per cent for three to five years, she said. Projects that are located in the northeastern region of Thailand such as Korat and Khonkaen province and surrounding areas, will receive the tax reduction for five years, she said. 

Duangjai also said that the BoI is looking to encourage investment in the construction of Thailand’s own train assembly factory as it will help reduce the burden on the country’s imports. “Research suggests that in order to make the construction of a train factory financially sound, there needs to be sufficient demand in the country and the factory will have to assemble at least 300 trains per year,” she said. “Seeing that the demand for rail transport is projected to increase significantly throughout all regions in the country, the BoI is looking to support the construction of a train assembly factory.” There are currently 3,600 trains in the Kingdom, including double and single track trains, mass transit trains in Bangkok and high-speed trains. To meet rising demands, Thailand will need to have up to 10,000 trains in the next 20 years, Duangjai said. Foreign investors are interested in our rail system, she said. Recently, the Prime Minister met with the various German investors in the rail sector during his visit to Germany, Duangjai said. The second BoI initiative to attract investment is through the tourism industry. “Another initiative which the BoI will be looking at in 2019 is the potential to introduce cruise tourism businesses into the country,” she said. “In order to develop cruise tourism, we will first have to invest in constructing a tourist port which will welcome tourist cruises. “Cruise tourism is a promising industry for Thailand as it brings in high-quality tourists that come in large volume. “We have set a criteria for projects to invest in the construction of a tourist port to have a value of at least Bt100 million,” she said.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/detail/Economy/30362056


----------



## daeng_jal

Appleich said:


> Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen Railway Double-tracking
> 185 km. | November 2018 | Photographs by Thai Rail News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source and more pics: https://web.facebook.com/887847737963886/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1959711970777452​


So another +/- 170km to Laos border and +/- 500km to the Malaysian border?


----------



## The Polwoman

Wisarut said:


> After the comment from Thai Nettizens on the sorry state of Third Class Carriages along with the comment by Khun Chatchart, Channel One (Channel 31) has come to raise the issue on how to improve Third Class Carriages in the optimal to the passenger demands due to the conflicting demands from passengers. Cases to point are that many passengers are in conflicts - since Bangkokians want MORE airconditioned third class carriages while those rural folks who carry fruits and vegetables along with confectioneries to sell in the markets in the cities want just improvement of third class carriages without aircondition while those Animal lovers badly want to bring their cats and dogs into the passenger carriages (airconditioned included) but SRT would not allow to put animals into airconditioned carriages
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbSlVAe0RIw



Strange to let not any animal into a train carriage, instead, why not opting for animal-free zones for people that take such a nuisance for it, or maybe let passengers pay for dogs like we in the Netherlands do (on a long-distance or suburban train, non-MRT, once they cannot be contained in a compact cage)? Btw, carrying a lot of fruit and more than a few cats or dogs would be strange, it's not a cargo train.


----------



## Appleich

daeng_jal said:


> So another +/- 170km to Laos border and +/- 500km to the Malaysian border?



















by me.

*2nd-phase double-tracking projects:*


> Northern | 285 km. | ~ THB 56.10 billion | Pak Nam Pho - Den Chai
> Northern | 217 km. | ~ THB 59.90 billion | Den Chai - Chiang Mai
> Northeastern | 309 km. | ~ THB 35.80 billion | Thanon Chira - Ubon Ratchathani
> Northeastern | 174 km. | ~ THB 26.10 billion | Khon Kaen - Nong Khai
> Southern | 167 km. | ~ THB 23.40 billion | Chumpon - Surat Thani
> Southern | 339 km. | ~ THB 51.80 billion | Surat Thani - Hat Yai
> Southern | 45 km. | ~ THB 7.94 billion | Hat Yai - Padang Besar*


*New railways also included in 2nd-phase:*


> Northern | 326 km. | ~ THB 77.00 billion | Den Chai - Chiang Khong**
> Northeastern | 335 km. | ~ THB 60.40 billion | Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom


_*Unlike other projects, Hat Yai - Padang Besar double-tracking will also include electrification of the line.
**Den Chai - Chiang Khong line has been approved by the cabinet last year, currently awaits bidding._

However, these projects have been delayed and SRT now focusing on these northeastern lines:

Thanon Chira - Ubon Ratchathani
Khon Kaen - Nong Khai
Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom
SRT expects the projects to win approval from National Economic and Social Development Board (NESDB) before it went through the cabinet and then the bidding process. The remaining projects are expected to be push through later on. Still a long way to go.


----------



## Slagathor

Awesome map, thanks!

When is the Chiang Mai - Pak Nam Pho 2nd phase double-tracking scheduled to be built? On the previous page of this topic it says the contract should be signed in Q1 of this year.


----------



## Appleich

Other lines besides northeastern lines are facing delays. NESDB is clearly not happy if 2nd-phase double-tracking projects will be approved and get built all at once since this would cause huge burden on national budget and public debt management. NESDB wants SRT to strictly follow Ministry of Finance's policy on maintaining financial discipline. SRT now has to rearrange their priority for the moment and chooses to focus on northeastern lines instead. My guess is double-tracking projects from Pak Nam Pho all the way up to Chiang Mai are likely to get built later, after northeastern and southern lines.


----------



## Appleich

*Plan for electrifications rolled out:*


> Rail agency's electric dreams
> SRT launches push for network revamp
> 
> Bangkok Post | 11 Feb 2019 at 07:04
> 
> *The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) is pushing ahead with an investment plan to turn railroads within 500 kilometres of Bangkok into an electric system, according to SRT's acting governor Voravuth Mala.*
> 
> He said the plan for the the rail system around Bangkok to go electric, which is estimated to cost about 30 million baht per km, is divided into two phases involving changes of the signalling system to ETCS (European Train Control System) level 1. The first phase involves 250km of routes around Bangkok and the second involves the next 250km of rail routes. Mr Voravuth said the SRT will have to replace diesel locomotives with electric engines and diesel multiple unit trains with Electric Multiple Unit rail cars and procurement plans will be drafted in line with the transition.
> 
> The plan to electrify the railroad is in line with the development of the Red Line's electric commuter rail network being developed by the SRT. The 26km Bang Sue-Rangsit route with 10 stations will be opened along with the Bang Sue Central Station in early 2021. Valued at about 30 billion baht, the station is part of the Red Line's 80-billion-baht network. According to Mr Voravuth, the project is expected to break even in two or three years after the commercial launch when the total of daily passengers is estimated to rise to 80,000.
> 
> A subsidiary to operate the Red Line network is likely to be set up within two months. Bidding for the planned extension of the Red Line from Rangsit to Thammasat University's Rangsit campus is expected to take place this year and the SRT has a plan to extend the route north to Ban Phachi in Ayutthaya. However, he said when the Bang Sue Central Station first opens in 2021, it will serve only the Red Line route while all long-haul and suburban trains running on diesel engines will go to Hua Lamphong station.
> 
> The SRT will speed up switching from diesel-powered to electric-powered trains and when all routes are transferred to the Bang Sue Central station, Hua Lamphong will be developed into a depot for the Red Line system, he said, adding that the property will be turned into a railway museum or a hotel. Commenting on the SRT's financial heath, Mr Voravuth, who is also deputy governor in charge of asset management, said the rail agency's earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortisation are expected to reach zero in 2023. He said the debt-ridden SRT has rolled out revival plans, debt servicing, and new railway projects to turn the situation.
> 
> Source: https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/tourism-and-transport/1627014/rail-agencys-electric-dreams


----------



## Appleich

*Newly created regulatory body to oversee Thailand's rail transportation. The government also eyes local production of train parts and rolling stocks in the near future.*


> Rail overseer gets NLA nod
> 
> Chatrudee Theparat | Bangkok Post | 13 Feb 2019 at 06:44
> 
> *The Rail Department, a newly created body tasked with regulating rail management, is set to begin operations in April. *
> 
> Nathporn Chatusripitak, a spokesman for Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak, who oversees the government’s economic affairs, said the National Legislative Assembly (NLA) approved a draft bill on the Rail Department and it is pending royal endorsement. advertising Under the draft bill, the existing Rail Project Development Office under the Transport and Traffic Policy and Planning Office will be upgraded to the Rail Department. The department will function as a policymaker and regulator for overall rail management. “The Rail Department has duties to propose rail-related policy, strategy and development plans for the complete rail network, not only at home but also connectivity with neighbouring countries,” Mr Nathporn said. The department is also tasked with supervising electric rail, double-track rail and high-speed rail to ensure development lives up to international and safety standards; setting fair ticket prices; and upgrading rail services.
> 
> Mr Nathporn said the State Railway of Thailand and the National Science and Technology Development Agency have reached an agreement to improve Thailand’s parts-making industry for the rail system so that it meets international standards. He said the government will later establish the Institute of Rail Technology Development as a public organisation to conduct research, training and human resource development. The government is encouraging the private sector to manufacture trains, signalling systems and equipment in Thailand, with the goal of increasing competitiveness in the rail industry and reducing train imports. The Board of Investment (BoI) earlier on Jan 11 approved special measures to promote investment in rail and rail-related industries, projecting demand to top 10,000 trains over the next 20 years.
> 
> Over the next 10 years, plans call for developing a 6,000km network with double-track, electric and high-speed rail. The BoI’s special measures will be offered for making train cars, significant parts of the operator’s cab, signalling and braking systems, couplers, rails and power supply. Under the special measures, investment in train cars with domestic engineering designs will be entitled to a corporate income tax exemption for eight years. Interested parties who submit applications to the BoI by Dec 30, 2021 will be granted a 50% reduction in corporate income tax for three to five years. The measure aims to accelerate investment within three years. Projects with factories in Khon Kaen and Nakhon Ratchasima will be afforded a 50% reduction in corporate income tax for five years.
> 
> Source: https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/tourism-and-transport/1628286/rail-overseer-gets-nla-nod


----------



## Nexis

Any plans to electrify down to the Malaysian border?


----------



## Appleich

^^ Yes, there is. Hat Yai - Padang Besar will be the first section to be electrified.

Thanon Chira - Khon Kaen Double-tracking

*Section between Phon Songkhram - Nong Maeo:*






*Elevated section through Khon Kaen:*






*Elevated section through Ban Phai:*


----------



## Appleich

Nakhon Ratchasima Railway Station
*Latest renders:*









































































*Cross section diagram:*










Source: https://web.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/629142004190949​


----------



## Appleich

*New Khon Kaen Railway Station Inaugurated:*


> SRT banks on new dual track lifting passenger numbers
> 
> Chakrapan Nathanri | Bangkok Post | 13 Mar 2019 at 14:28
> 
> *The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) is banking on the opening of new parallel tracks between Nakhon Ratchasima and Khon Kaen attracting more passengers and lifting revenue.*
> 
> The 187 kilometre dual track between Jira Junction in Muang district of Nakhon Ratchasima and Khon Kaen city was opened on Wednesday. It was marked by the opening of the new Khon Kaen station, the first elevated railway station in the northeastern region, celebrating the completion of construction of the dual track on this sector.
> 
> Work started in 2016, with total investment of 23 billion baht. It slashes travelling time between the two cities by more than half - from three hours to one hour and 20 minutes. It ends delays caused by trains having to wait at stations for another one travelling in the opposition direction to pass on the single track. Freight trains running on this sector of the northeastern line will also benefit, with travel time shortened from six hours to two hours and 30 minutes. "The opening of the dual track service from Jira Junction to Khon Kaen will serve 10 million passengers a year, up from two million at present," SRT deputy governor Worawut Mala predicted at the opening ceremony.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/1643920/srt-banks-on-new-dual-track-lifting-passenger-numbers





>





> Source: https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/a.708007162547491/2588418594506329/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=401104410451010&id=180742249153895


----------



## Sunfuns

Slashing travel time by half is really impressive, but how was that accomplished? Just by eliminating delays? Sounds a lot. Perhaps line speed was increased too.


----------



## The Polwoman

The average speed with 1:20 on 187km is a whopping 130kph, it seems highly unlikely to me for metre gauge, even with a max speed of 140kph that's totally unlikely (even the Thalys in my country barely drives at that average speed, which is an HST). The single-track was 60kph, still very high for single-track metre gauge but still likely with a good planning and straight lines. Likely something went wrong with counting the kilometers and travel times.


----------



## Appleich

Sunfuns said:


> Slashing travel time by half is really impressive, but how was that accomplished? Just by eliminating delays? Sounds a lot. Perhaps line speed was increased too.


Currently, lack of adequate track capacity is a major issue in Thai railway system where most of the tracks is single-track. Doubling the track and increasing its capacity helps reducing travel time as trains no longer required to wait at several stations along the journey for another train to pass.

These double-tracking projects also reinforce existing tracks, improve signaling system (replacing token block signaling with light/automatic block signaling), fence up the right of way and eliminate all level crossing so that trains can operate at higher speed with no interruptions from cars, commuters, pedestrians, livestock etc.

Realignment of curves also allows trains to operate at higher speed as well.


----------



## Appleich

*Train Assembly Plants in the Talks:*


> Plan to construct own trains in Northeast gathers steam
> 
> Thodsapol Hongthong | Bangkok Post | 27 Mar 2019 at 07:10
> 
> *The Transport Ministry is planning to set up train assembly plants in the Northeast to ease Thailand's heavy dependence on train imports in a move to slash government spending on new rolling stock 10-fold.*
> 
> If the ambitious plan is realised, the cost of procuring new trains, which is currently estimated around 70 billion baht, will fall to between 6 and 7 billion baht, Deputy Transport Minister Pailin Chuchottaworn said on Tuesday. The Transport Ministry is working with the Industry Ministry and the Board of Investment to kick start the plan next year. The government expects to build three plants with a yearly production volume of 900 carriages by 2027, Mr Pailin said.
> 
> More details: https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/1651548/plan-to-construct-own-trains-in-northeast-gathers-steam


----------



## George W. Bush

Does anybody know something about a train service connecting Trat province? Will there be an extension of the Eastern line beyond Rayong?



> Within a few years, he said, double-track and high-speed railways would be able to connect with those in Laos, with *a train service operating across the border between Trat in Thailand and Siem Reap and Battambang in Cambodia.*


https://www.bangkokpost.com/busines...ain-assembly-hub-of-asean-now-a-coveted-title


----------



## Appleich

George W. Bush said:


> Does anybody know something about a train service connecting Trat province? Will there be an extension of the Eastern line beyond Rayong?
> 
> 
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/busines...ain-assembly-hub-of-asean-now-a-coveted-title


It's still a plan, haven't conducted any feasibility study or preliminary design yet, still a long way to go.

Anyway, new governmental body to oversee rail development in Thailand established today:

*Rail Department established after royal endorsement*


----------



## Appleich

*Thai - Cambodian rail link to be officially revived tomorrow (April 22):*
The ceremony will be jointly presided over by Prime Minister of Cambodia and Prime Minister of Thailand.


> Thailand – Cambodia railway to open this month
> 
> Railway Gazette | 08 Apr 2019
> 
> *The 1.3 km cross-border rail link between Arayaprathet in Thailand and Poipot in Cambodia which was completed last year is to be opened on April 22, Thailand’s Transport Minister Arkhom Termpittayapaisith told the ASEAN PPP Summit in Bangkok on April 4.*
> 
> Speaking to Railway Gazette International on the sidelines of the event, the minister said an agreement on the procedures for the operation of cross-border rail services would be signed on the same day as the opening ceremony. The launch of through rail services to Phnom Penh ‘will take some time’, he added, as ‘we need to work on the agreement.’ In his speech to the summit, Termpittayapaisith said the cross-border link could be followed by other routes in the region. He mentioned the Chinese-backed rail project in Laos as being part of a broader plan for more rail connections between Thailand and its neighbors.
> 
> The minister also emphasized that the private sector was welcome to use public-private partnerships to develop transport infrastructure in Thailand. As examples, he cited Bangkok’s Orange Line project which is under construction and plans to extend the proposed Pink Line monorail to the Impact convention centre at Muang Thong Thani.
> 
> Source: https://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/thailand-cambodia-railway-to-open-this-month.html


*Thai train crossed into Cambodia for the first time in decades:*
The cross-border rail services has been permanently suspended since 1974. The first rail service between the two countries was inaugurated in 1955.


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1096598780524461&type=3


*Ban Klong Luk Border Station on Thai side:*
Ban Klong Luk Border Station (formerly Thai Railway Stop) is SRT's 445th railway station, briefly served as the last stop on Eastern Line between 1992 - 1994 before the 6 km. section between Aranyaprathet to the border stop has been abandoned ever since.


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/Thaitrainstory/posts/1959542940840608


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

I know the Chinese are building a railway line between Kunming and Vientiane....Between Cambodia and Laos no connection...so only via Bangkok and Nong Khai.


----------



## maptaphut

Yes, there is a main railwayroute which bypass Bangkok from Chachoensao via Klong 19 to Kaeng Koi. The line is used by cargotrains.


----------



## Wisarut

List of stations along the Sri Racha / Bang Lamung - Rayong railway line along with Ban Chang - Rayong line and Rayong - Klong Yai railway line


1. Sri Racha / Bang Lamung - Rayong
1.0 Bang Lamung - small station at km 144 + 080 - the bifurcation point is at km 142 + 600 - so it is technically within Sri Racha area
1.1 Bowin - small station at km 160 + 150 near Tesco Lotus Bowin - with container yard at Amata city Industrial estate Rayong and Highway 331 near Khao Mai Kaew - all industrial products from industrial estates around Bowin heading to this container yard for export through Laem chabang Deep sea port - the only station whose station yard is on 2 provinces.

1.2 Phana Nikhom - small station at km 172 + 850 near Ruean Manee Resort

1.3 Nikhom Phathana - small station at km 180 + 325 neat Phana Nikhom TAO

1.4 Nong Lalok - small station at km 188 + 300 near KMUTT Rayong Campus andf Ban Khai Technical Collage - consider changing to Ban Khai station since it is in Ban Khai district of Rayong

1.5 Nong Taphan - small station at km 193 + 500 at Ban Klong Chang Tai

1.6 Rayong station at km 218 + 800 near Koh Kloy Floating market, Central Plaza Rayong, Wat Kho Kloy and Wat Koh Kloy school

2. Ban Chang - Rayong
2.0 Ban Chang - small station at km 192.25 with the Bifurcation at km 193 + 000

2.1 Huay Pong - small station at km 203 + 700 near HRH Princess Sirindhorn Herbal Garden

2.2 Thub Ma - mid size station at km 208 + 700 near Wat Thub Ma and Rayong Pronvincial Hall

2.3 Rayong station at km 218 + 800 near Koh Kloy Floating market, Central Plaza Rayong, Wat Kho Kloy and Wat Koh Kloy school

3. Rayong - Na Yai Arm
3.0 Rayong station at km 218 + 800 near Koh Kloy Floating market, Central Plaza Rayong, Wat Kho Kloy and Wat Koh Kloy school
3.1 Taphong - small station at km 228 + 500 at Tone Takian canal
3.2 Phe station - small station at km 238 + 000 - the main dropping point to the ferry to Samet Island - should call as Ban Phe would be more appropriate - neat Tamnan Pah resort
3.3 Klaeng Kachet - small station at km 248 + 175 - main dropping point to Suan Son beach - should be called as Suan Sone Beach would be more appropriate
3.4 Chak Don - small station at km 259 + 975 Near Som Thawin restaurant

3.5 Klaeng station - mid size station at km กม. 271 + 100 near Klaeng Bypass Intersection (Sukhumvit intersecting with Highway 344)
3.6 Thung Kin Kwai - small station at km 284 + 000 at Ban CHum Num Soong
3.7 Na Yai Arm - Small station at km 293 + 600 first station in CHanthaburi near Sub Manee Chan village

4. Na Yai Arm - Trat
4.0 Na Yai Arm - Small station at km 293 + 600 first station in CHanthaburi near Sub Manee Chan village
4.1 Wang Tanode - small station at km 305 + 075 - near Sala Pracha Phatthana Ban Nong Nam Sai
4.2 Thung Benja - mid size station at km 312 + 500 - container yard will be at km 313 + 600 near Thung Benja olice Kiosk
4.3 Khao Rai Ya - small station at km 329 + 800 near the route to wAT Khao Sukim for pilgrim
4.4 Chanthaburi - large statuib at km 338 + 000 - near Plub Pla Agriculture
4.5 Klong Narai - small station at km 343 + 475 - near Klong Narai TAO
4.6 Pliw - small station at km 352 + 450 - the way to Pliw waterfall neat Wat Mungkorn Bubpharam
4.7 Klung - small station at km 362 + 950 near Keerati Agriculture
4.8 Nong rahan - small station at km 369 + 750 behind Wat Nong rahan
4.9 Saen Tung - small station at km 382 + 650 near Phanom Prik intersection
4.10 Khao Saming Halt at km 389 + 000 at Highway No 3159 near Khao Saming bus terminal
4.11 Trat station at km 401 + 050 at Ban Phrong Takhe, Noen Sai commune, 10 km from Trat provincial Hall

5. Trat - Klong Yai

5.0 Trat station at km 401 + 050 at Ban Phrong Takhe, Noen Sai commune, 10 km from Trat provincial Hall
5.1 Tha Kum - small station at km 410+ 000 near Kroo Suwit shop - with container yard at km 410 + 500
5.2 Cham rak Halt at km 418 + 475 near Jeh Kamon shop near Nong Yang
5.3 Tha Sen Halt at km 429 + 000 not far from Tha Sen Government Clinic in Laem Klad commune
5.4 Laem Klad Halt at km 439 + 500 Not far from Cape Klad
5.3 Khao Larn Halt at km 450 + 400 Near rajakarun at Thai Red Cross center at Khao Larn
5.4 Mai rood Halt at km 456 + 700 near Wat Nong Muang and Bubpha Sawan waterfall
5.5 Klong Yai railway terminus - small station at km 464 + 600 at Klong Tai Custom House

Something to ponder is the old proposed Rayong station at IRPCL Industrial Park, Choengnoen Commune, Muang district of Rayong. It seems to be Rayong High Speed train station has become the magnet to construct Rayong station of regular railway. IRPC has better lobby for the construction of Choeng Noen station so as to serve Petrochemical industry to ship the product to Laem Chabang as well as refined oil and petrochemical distribution to other regions.

Width of Track Strip = 50 meters
Railway Stops - using the land of 800 x 400 meter [3.2 Hectares]
Small station - using the land of 120 x 400 meter [4.8 Hectares]
Mid size station - using the land of 140 x 600 meter [6.4 Hectares]
Large size station (Provincial station) - using the land of 200 x 800 meter [16 Hectares]

Full report can be seen here:
https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/734727850299030

The new eastern railway double track networks (Sri Racha - Rayong / Maptaphut - Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat - Klong Yai)

The new eastern railway networks are to support EEC as well as the fruit orchards along with para rubber plantation in the Eastern Seaboard along with potential broder trades.
It will help to shift the transpotation to rail transport including the trades with China by rail from Chanthaburi to China via Tha Nalaeng within 3 days instead of a few week.

the railway land strip for this new eastern railway double track networks will be 50 meter wide with 4.5 meter space between the meter gauge double track
Max Speed for passenger train will be 160 kph
Max speed for cargo train will be 120 kph

Section from Sri Racha to Rayong is 45 minutes
Section from Ban Chang - Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat - Klong Yai is 3 hours and 12 minutes
Travelling time from Bangkok to Klong Yai will be 6 hours

the fence will be erected along the track along with flyovers, underpasses, overpasses


Section from Sri Racha to Rayong (60.68 km) will have 5 stations and station from Maptaphut to Klong Yai via Rayong, Chanthaburi and Trat (271.91 km) will have 29 stations

There will be 4 forms of stations

1. Large stations (Provincial Stations - Station Class 1): Rayong - Chanthaburi and Trat with the station yard along with space for High Speed train station - with special design as follows:
1.1 Rayong is going to follow the Cozy style using Phra Chudadhutrajsathat (the old Summer palace at Ko Seechang) with light green color and curve windows
1.2 Chanthaburi is going to use Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception as a model with twin towers along with the roof, gates and windows
1.3 Trat is going to use colonial style from the old Trat Provincial Hall (now Trat national museum) with pillats that resemble to Mangrove forests with red roof and red - yellow color 

2. Mid size stations (Station Class 2): Huay Pong, Klaeng, Thung Benja even though it is orginally designated Huay Pong and Thing Benja as small - going to use Cozy style with green color but not so large at Rayong station 
3. Small stations:16 station
4. Halts: 6 Halts

Container yard will be at the following stations:
1. Amata City at Highway 331 next to Amata City Industrial estate to get all industrial products from Amata city and other industrial estates in Pluak Daeng district of Rayong to get the direct delivery to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port
2. Thung Benja in Tha Mai district of Chanthaburi for fruit and other agriculture products including para rubbers which can go either Laem Chabang deep Sea Port or China via Tha Nalaeng
3. Trat in Tha Kum commune, Mueang district of Trat

New Locomotive will be in Trat
Three tunnels on the routes including the long tunnel with he distance of 3650 meters in Klong Yai

Ticket rate:
First Class: 1.96 Baht per km
Second Class: 1.16 Baht per km
Third Class: 0.40 Baht per km

Expected number of passenger in year 2031 (first year): 15000 passenger a day (if stop short at Chanthaburi) or 18000 passengers a day (if all the sections opened)
Expected cargo volume in year 2031 (first year): 653000 tons per year

Investment without the cost for new locomotives. carriages and wagons: 93500 Million Baht (22400 Million Baht for Land Expropriation + 71,000 Million Baht for Civil Works)

Economic Assessments:

Case 1: all of networks are done in 2031

EIRR = 7.5% - not so good
NPV = -27,000 Million Baht - Not so good
B/C = 0.5

Case 2: If stop short at Ban Chang - Rayong - Chanthaburi in 2031

EIRR = 12.12% - Acceptable
NPV = 338 Million Baht - also acceptable
B/C = 1.02

This implication means Ban Chang - Rayong - Chanthaburi got the first priority

The planned opening year will be 2031
https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/734727850299030
http://doubletracktotrat.com/files/pr/printing_media/printing_media2.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

On the issue of Railway line from Nakhon Sawan to Ban Phai to connect Nakhon Sawan - mae sod line with Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom line

Section 1: Nakhon Sawan - Tha Tako
0. Nakhon Sawan (existing station) in Nong Pling
1. Wang Mahakorn near Wutthiphongse Used Car
2. Tha Tako station at Ban Hua Thanon

//-------------------------------------------
Section 2: Tha Tako - Chaiyaphum - Thee Choices with various bones of contentions

1. Tha Tako - Phai Salee - Bueng Samphan - Sai Thong national park - Nong Bua raweh, to Ban Kwao district of Chaiyaphum with the following list of station

0. Tha Tako station at Ban Hua Thanon
1. Phaisalee near Thaweesak Karnkaset and Dai Tan intersection
2. Wang Phikhun
3. Bueng Sam Phan near Bueng Samphan Paint
4. Phakdee Chumphon near Ban Huay Ruam school
5. Ban Wang Takhe
6. Nong Bua raweh
7. None Daeng
8. Ban Kwao

2. Thai Tako - Vesalee old city - Wichianburi - Sri Thep - Thep Prathan waterfall - Lam Khan Choo reservior - Sub Yai - Ban Kwao

0. Tha Tako station at Ban Hua Thanon
1. Phai Salee near Samrongchai Commune, the old Vesalee old cityand Phaisalee Phitthaya 
2. Wichian Buri station near Phu Kham Krut Manee Uthit
3. ฺBan Nong Bua
4. Sri Thep near Wat Na Sanun
5. Ban Yang Tia Khok Rang near Thepprathan Waterfall
6. Lam Khan Choo Reservior in Khok Phet Phatthana Commune, Bumnet Narong district of Chaiyaphum - can connecti with Kaeng Khoi - Bua Yai bypass at Nong Chim
7. Sub Yai
8. Ban SOm Poy
9. Ban Kwao

3. From Tha Tako, Khok Charoen, Kud Ta Phet to meet Kaeng Khoi - Bua Yai Bypass at Ban Watabaek (Thepsathit), After that, the line will be double track all the way to Chaturat
0. Tha Tako station at Ban Hua Thanon
1. Phai Salee near Kamnan Chor Intersection
2. Ta Khraw
3. Pradoo Ngam
4. Sti Thep near Wat Moh Dindaeng
5. Nong Yang Thoy
6. Kud Tah Phet
7. Ban Watabaek km 263 +148
8. Huay Yai Jiw km 273 +131
9. Ban Pak Chab km 279 +979.50
10. Bumnet Narong km 290 +532.17
11. None Khraw stop km 302 +100
12. Chaturat km 310 +394.73

//------------------------------

Section 3: Chaiyaphum - Ban Phai - Three choices

1. From Ban Kwao district, Mueang District and Khn Sawan district of Chaiyaphum, Waeng Yai district, Chonnabut district and None Sila district before reaching Ban Phai at Ban Phai station (more likely at Nong Waeng rai (3 km North of Ban Phai station) which is the exact Junction for the line to Nakhon Phanom with the distance of 92 km. This choice contain the list of station as follows

0. Ban Kwao
1. Chaiyaphum near Nong Ta Dam (Southern suburb) - can connect to Phon district via Kaeng Sanam Nang district
2. Rong Tome - intersection on Chaiyaphum Bypass
3. Huay Bong
4. Kon Sawan near Chong Sam Moh
5. Non Sawan
6. Waeng Yai
7. Chonnabut
8. None Sila
9. Ban Nong Waeng Rai

2. Starting from Nong chim Railway station in Chaturat district of Chaiyaphum passing Noen Sa-nga, Mueang district, Kaeng Sanam Nang, Waeng Noy district to reach Mueng Phon Railway station in Phon district of Khon Keng - with total distance of 81 km

0. Nong chim railway station km 322 +858.50
1. Ban Nong Dindam
2. Bueng Lahan Look Nok
3. Wat Don Phai
4. Kaeng Sanam nang
5. Ban Tha Nang Naew
6. Waeng Noy
7. Lom Khom
8. Mueang Phon

3. Double tracking from Chaturat Railway station all the way to Bua Yai Junction with total distance of 60 km including

0. Chaturat station km 310 +394.73
1. Nong Chim km 322 +858.50
2. ฺBan Ta Noen stop km 330 + 150
3. Ban Nong Kham Stop km 334 + 050
4. Ban Lueam km 341 +183
5. Khok Krabueang Stop km 346 + 160
6. Ban Nong Prue Prong stop km 351 + 830
7. Nong pluang km. 355 +192.50
8. Ban Kraphee Stop km 358 + 200
9. Ban Kao Ngiw stop km 360 + 170
10. Ban Sa Krok stop km 362 +142
11. Ban Sok Rang stop 366 + 500
12. Bua Yai Junction km 375 +904.43
https://region1.prd.go.th/ewt_news.php?nid=94897


----------



## Wisarut

The major improvement of Hua Mark - Chachoengsao section and double tracking of Sri racha - Maptaphut and Khao Chee Jan - Sattahip with total distance of 208 km consists of 4 sections:

1. Improvement of Hua mark - Chachoengsao section (46 km) due to the fact that Track 3 (Old Track) cannot be used in full efficiency due to the fact that Track 3 has not been fully rehabilitated
Therefore, 3rd track of this section must be rehabilitated with pillars to prevent soil erosion while the 4th track has to be constructed to allow Track 1 and Track 2 to be electrified for red line commuter extension
from Hua Mark to Chachoengsao while all cargo train must use rehabilitated Track 3 and Track 4. 

Here is the list stations and halts after rehabilitated 3rd track and the new 4th track have become a reality

1.1. Hua Mark - moved from km 15 + 450 to km 15 + 900 for the convenient connection with Hua Mark station of Airport Link and it has to be elevated station with 4 tracks and 2 passing loops for red line commuter. The elevated track ends at km 17 + 700 km while the 2nd improvement starts at km 19 + 100 
1.2. Ban Thub Chang km 20 + 650
1.3. Soi Wat Lan Boon km 2x + xxx
1.4. Lad Krabang on km 26 + 650
1.5. Hua Takhe on km 30 + 800
1.6. Klong Luang Phaeng km 3x + xxx
1.7. Klong Udom Chonlachon km xx + xxx
1.8. Preng km xx + xxx
1.9. Klong Kwaeng Klan km xx + xxx
1.10. Klong Bang Phra km xx + xxx
1.11. Bang Toei km xx + xxx
1.12. Chachoegsao Junction on km 60 + 900

2. Major improvement on Chacheongsao - Phanthong section - After opening double track section from Chachoengsao to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port on 12 January 2012, this section
has been in fully uses so the 3rd track should be added in response to the growing cargo traffic from Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chacheongsao route and the bearing units on the old track have to be added.

Here is the list of station

2.1. Paet Rio Halt at km 62+xxx
2.2. Don Si Non at km xx + xxx
2.3. Phan Thong station at km 91 + 600


3. the way to deal with level crossings issue from Phanthong to Sri racha including and the bearing units on the old track have to be added - Work No. 2 and Work No. 3 will have total distance of 69 km

Here is the list of station

3.1. Chonburi at km xxx + xxx
3.2. Saen Suk Halt at km xxx + xxx
3.3. Bang Phra at km xxx + xxx
3.4. Khao Phra bat Halt at km xxx + xxx
3.5. Sri Racha Junction at km 130 + 800


4. Double tracking from Sri Racha to Maptaphut and Khao Chee Jan - Satthip with total distance of 85 km including the new chord line at Sri Racha Junction and Khao Chee Jan Junction to allow the trains from Map Taphut to access Sattahip Port and Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port without the locomotive switchings

Here is the list of station

4.1. Bang Lamung at km km 1xx + xxx - to function as Junction for the line to Rayong via Amata Industrial Estate
4.2 Pattaya at km 155 + 250 - will have raised platforms
4.3 South Pattaya at km xxx + xxx - will have elevated halt
4.4. Pattaya Floating Market at km xxx + xxx - will have elevated halt
4.5. Ban Huai Kwang at km xxx + xxx
4.6. Yanasangwararam at km xxx + xxx
4.7. Nong Nooch Garden Halt at km xxx + xxx
4.8. Khao Chee Jan Junction at km 180 + 000
4.9. Ban Ploo Ta Luang at km xxx + xxx
4.10. Samaesan Halt at km xxx + xxx
4.11. Chuk Samet terminus (including Sattahip Commercial Port) km 195 + xxx
4.12. Ban Chang station at km 19x+xxx - to function as Junction for the line to Rayong and Chanthaburi
4.13 Maptaphut terminus at km 200 + 600

Furthermore, Overpasses, Underpasses, Elevated U-Turn along with fenses along the tracks will have to be added from Hua Mark to Map Ta Phut.

However, there is a popular demands for the new stations for the following places:

1. Phanat Nikhom even though Phan Thong station can function as the main dropping point for Phanat Nikhom but that's not good enough since it is 12.5 km away
However, I still have some doubts on the postion at the place where Highway 315 has passed Stattahip Railway line since such a section will be 16 km awat from Phanat Nikhom even though it is the direct route.
If it is a fact that there area a lot more local minibuses running along Highway 315 which allows more stop at that place, this would be a serious consideration.

2. Suksamart station Near Tem Phung Moo Kratha which is 2.1 km from Wat Thong Khung - really closed to Wat Thong Khung which is about 8.1 km from Chonburi staiton - suitable for Halt for local trains

3. Ban Suan station / Bypass Chonburi station - something to ponder since the existing Chonburi station is 5.7 km from Pronvincial Hall while the proposed Ban Suan station / Bypass Chonburi station is 4.4 km from Pronvincial Hall

4. Khao Lam station which is to replace the defunction Saen Suk Halt which is 7.6 km away from Bang Saen Beach while the proposed Khao Lam station on Khao Lam road is 6.9 km from Bang Saen Beach - quite a serious consideration
due to the fact that this one is direct route.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vtBPnyW0l0
https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/736951786743303
https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/736408250130990
https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/586069965164820
http://www.doubletracktomaptaphut.com/files/download/เอกสารประกอบการประชุมกลุ่มย่อย.pdf
https://www.facebook.com/pao.rotsunthonkitti/posts/2412271845487358?hc_location=ufi
http://www.doubletracktomaptaphut.com/files/06032562/2.PR2.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

By Popular Demands, SP 31/32 (BKK - Hatyai) is going to make a stop at Ban Pong (main dropping point to Kanchanaburi) according to the following schedule for 6 Months from 1 September 2019 to 29 February 2020.
SP31 - Ban Pong arrived 16.28 depart 16.29
SP32 - Ban Pong arrived 08.42 depart 08.43
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9620000082920
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/a.708007162547491/2886053618076157/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Minister of Transport making a clear point that railway need to handle at least 30% of logistics to cut down the cost.
Therefore, the new lines and Phase 2 of massive double tracking projects with total price tag of 388900 Million Baht have to be implemented within 3 years

1. Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom at 679000 Million Baht (New Line)
2. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong at 85000 Million Baht (New Line)
3. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani at 36000 Million Baht (Double tracking with popular demands)
4. Hatyai - Padang Besar at 8000 Million Baht (Double tracking with popular demands - Need another 5000 Million Baht for electrification and New EMUs)
5. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai at 26000 Million Baht (Double tracking with popular demands - with the elevated station at Udonthani)
6. Pak Nampho - Denchai at 56000 Million Baht (Double track with lesser priority)
7. Chumporn - Surat Thani at 23000 Million Baht (Double track with lesser priority)
8. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla at 57000 Million Baht (Double track with lesser priority)
9. Ranong - Chumporn at 30000 Million Baht (New Line)

Sadly the section from Denchai to Chiang Mai got the lowest priority due to the issue for the new section to replace the hill section in Khun Tan - not to mention about the long tunnel sections
https://news.thaipbs.or.th/content/284037
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-368980


----------



## Wisarut

TWK90 said:


> *Bangkok railway electrification scheme (SRT, metre and standard gauges)*


That's just Red line commuter networks in full which can be considered as the first phase electrification. However, Thailand needs to go further electrification along with the new EMUs and New Electric Locomotives on the existing double track in the following manners:














Bangsue Central - Paknampho (243 km at 33,626.73 Million Baht with travel time of 2 hours and 20 minutes - the cost directly related to Electrification alone will be 28,720,240,462 Baht - EIRR at 7.01% - Not quite good

Bangsue Central - Nakhon Ratchasima - Thanon Jita (257 km at 34,956.42 Million Baht with travel time of 2 hours and 30 minutes - the cost directly related to Electrification alone will be 23,682,122,249 Baht - EIIR at 13.19% - good - EIRR at 13.19% - good and even JICA consider this route for electric cargo service.

Bangsue Central - Pataya 155 km at 14,932.78 Million Baht with travel time of 1 hours and 30 minutes - the cost directly related to Electrification alone will be 10,127,296,374 Baht - EIRR at 10.55% - not quite good

Bangsue Central - Hua Hin 222 km at 35,377.91Million Baht with travel time of 2 hours and 15 minutes - the cost directly related to Electrification alone will be 33,572,420,609 Baht - EIRR at 13.64% - good

Max Speed is 140 kph with EIRR 13.84 - NESDB would take a serious consideration to implement the second electrification

After the first and second electrification, the third electrification to Phitsanuloke, Khon Kaen and Chumporn are in need
https://www.facebook.com/491766874595130/posts/609857459452737?sfns=mo
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9620000074895
https://www.banmuang.co.th/news/economy/159309
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2446025745444356&set=a.1969348579778744&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210914274007380&set=a.1226096467069&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/619278628510620
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LKGjQfVoXw
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...ck_reaction_generic&notif_id=1529233465509670
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_757998
https://www.thairath.co.th/content/1353321
http://daily.bangkokbiznews.com/detail/323538
https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/2043571695689765
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-290027

Since the route of Paknampho is not good enough, the electrification of the Northern line should reach Phitsanuloke so as to pick the money maker crude oil train service, since just carrying rice from Paknam Pho is not enough

Expect the new locomotive depot at Kaeng Khoi, Chiang Rak and Pataya - while Bangkok Diesel Railcar depot and Bangsue Locomotive Depot will have to handle electric trains (EMUs and Electric Locomotives) instead) 

to make electric train service to be money makers, at least 80 trips a day is in need
https://www.dailynews.co.th/economic/680255
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2735179213162793&set=a.213819491965457&type=3&theater

for the case of smooth transition from Diesel traction to electric traction, 30% extra expenditure is in need - the issue of PM2.5 smog has become serious reason for switching to electric traction 
http://www.hitachi-rail.com/products/rolling_stock/bi_mode/
https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/2054511957929072
https://www.facebook.com/singhakarn/posts/10210711857227087

Need to focus on Bangsue Central - Thanon Jira line for electrification first - to be on bidding by the end of 2021
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_2191823
https://www.thebangkokinsight.com/101649/
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_2194458


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> First 2 set of EMUs for red line commuter from Hitachi factory in Yamaguchi delivered to Thailand - departure on 25 September 2019 to reach Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port around 10 - 19 October 2019. Red line commuter will use 25 sets of EMUs with total number of 130 carriages
> http://www.hitachi.com/New/cnews/month/2019/09/190925.html
> http://www.hitachi.co.jp/New/cnews/month/2019/09/0925.html











































the ceremony of transfer held in Kasado factory of Hitachi, Yamaguchi prefecture of Japan at 2.30 PM of 25 September 2019 and
the actual shipping date is 27 September 2019 and it will be at Lam Chabang Deep Sea Port in 15 October 2019. It consists of 1 set of six car formation and 1 set of four car formation - the last set will be delivered in June 2020 - to be on test run with passengers in December 2020 and revenue service in January 2021
https://www.naewna.com/business/443354
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-375040


----------



## Wisarut

After Rector of Thammasart University, Rangsit Campus has raised the issue on the progress of Red line commuter extension to Thammasart University Rangsit campus, Minister of Transport has given the answer that the bidding for this 8.8 km extension with a price tag of 6,570.40 Million Baht will be held in December 2019 and the construction can be started in June 2020 before opening in April 2023. BTW, the construction of Bangsue Central and the track to Chatuchak station is now 86.01% done while the section from Samian Naree to Rangsit is now 99.56% done and the electrification and new EMUs are 45.06% done to be opened in January 2021. LRT along Rangsit canal to connect Rangsit station with SWU Ongkharak campus is under consideration even it means to have a friction with the local don of Pathum Thani https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9620000093424


----------



## Wisarut

How Hua Hin station area would become after finishing the double tracking project. Furthermore, we have learnt from the news that the existing Hua Hin Railway station will become a museum to record the story of Hua Hin Railway station from the opening on 25 Novembere 1911 
https://www.facebook.com/southtwintrain/posts/2414505045470904?__tn__=H-R 
https://www.banmuang.co.th/news/region/165081


----------



## Wisarut

the first 2 sets of EMUs from Hitachi have reached Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port on 12 October 2019 - now being stored at the depot in Bangsue before the ceremony of delivery on 1 November 2019 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVfF70boStk 
https://www.thansettakij.com/content/411949 
https://www.thebangkokinsight.com/222587/ 
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9620000098623
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/2981257641889087


----------



## jp1032

*Ayutthaya Station*


----------



## Wisarut

Steam Excursion from Bangkok to Ayutthaya on 23 October 2019
https://www.facebook.com/narathip.sangnoi/videos/2486945428026902/


----------



## Wisarut

Representatives from SRT, Myanmar Railways, Royal Cambodian Railway, Lao Railway Authority, Vietnam Railway, KTMB, Keteta Api Indonesia, PNR have come to see Bangsue Central - the new station to supersede Bangkok Railway Terminus at Hua Lamphong 

https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/3022946954386822

https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/photos/a.708007162547491/3022946394386878/?type=3&theater


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> 1 November 2019 at 4 PM - welcome the first two Red Line Commuter EMU sets from Hitachi - a set of 4 car formation and a set of 6 car formation at Bangsue Central
> 
> Four car formation being assigned for Talingchan line with Capacity of 1120 passengers per set
> Six car formation being assigned for Rangsit line with Capacity of 1710 passengers per set
> Max Speed: 160 kph
> Cruising Speed: 110 kph (Talingchan line) / 145 kph (Rangsit Line)
> Power: Overhead Caternary at 25000 VAC
> Gauge: Meter
> Signal: ETCS Level 1 - same as the intercity trains
> Air condition: 2 sets per carriage
> Body and main structure: Aluminum Double Skin
> Glass: color glass to tone doen sun rays
> Gates: 3 pairs per carriage
> There will have express service from Bangsue to Thammasart Rangsit with a stop at Donmueang and Rangsit once the line being extended to Thammasart and Salaya.
> 
> Minimum interval 180 seconds (3 minutes) per train
> 
> Progress on red line commuter networks on 31 October 2019:
> Contract 1: (Bangsue Central - Depot and Maintainance Center) by STECON and Unique Engineer - 91.11% done
> Contract 2: (Bangsue - Rangsit construction) by Italian Thai Development - Finished
> Contract 3: Electrification on Bangsue - Talingchan and Bangsue - Rangsit, EMUs handled by MHSC - 62.40% done
> 
> 
> There will be trial run in 2020 before starting the revenue service in Jan 2021
> 
> Red line commuter can handle at least 306,608 passengers a day on Bangsue - Rangsit route in Year 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/3026020020746182
> https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/777809572657524
> https://www.facebook.com/onenews31/videos/797518024013378/


----------



## maptaphut

Very interesting ! I did not know the Red Lines was meter gauge !


----------



## Wisarut

maptaphut said:


> Very interesting ! I did not know the Red Lines was meter gauge !


To justify the electrification on the sections in need and the demands for EMUs to justify the local assembly of EMUs


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is drafting TOR for the Single package for extensions of red line commuter 
1. Dark Red line commuter from Rangsit to Thammasart University Rangsit Campus - 8,84 km at 6,570.40 Million Baht
2. Light Red line commuter from Talingchan to Salaya - 14.8 km at 10,202.18 Million Baht
3. Light Red line commuter from Talingchan to Siriraj - 4.3 km at 6,645.03 Million Baht

The TOR and mean prices will be done by the end of December 2019
Next is to call E-bidding in early 2020 and contractors will be picked from the bidding winners in mid 2020.


There will be 3 contracts for red line commuter extensions in the single package
1. construction and platelaying
2. electromechanic and new EMUs - need 4 new sets of EMU of 4-car formation for light red line commuter
3. signal installation of European Train Control System (ETCS) level 1

This is quite a long wating after cabinet approval for extension from Rangsit to Thammasart University Rangsit Campus and extension from Talingchan to Salaya on 26 Feb 2019,
and approval of red line commuter from Talingchan to Siriraj on 5 March 2019. It will take 5 years for the construction to be done in 2025.

Let's see when they are going to call a bidding for red line commuter to Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong and Hua Mark 
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9620000106110


----------



## Wisarut

Investing 38500 Million Baht for Eastern Railway networks as the way to support EEC by double tracking connecting 3 major ports (Laem Chabang - Sattahip - Map Taphut):
1. Increasing track capacity by rehabilitating the 3rd track and adding the 4th track from Hua Mark to Chachoengsao (45 km) along with eliminating level crossings all the way from Hua Mark to Sri Racha (115 km) - need to take time for public hearings - esp those who live in Rom Klao road and Lad Krabang area along with students of KMITL as well as those local of Hua Takhe 

2. Double tracking from Sri Racha Junction - Khao Chee Jan Junction - Maptaphut (70 km) and Khao Chee Jan Junction - Sattahip Port (15 km) - got the first priority
3. Constructing 2 km bypass route at Sri Racha Junction and Khao Chee Jan Junction - got the second priority

This project will be done in 5 years ... and it takes 2 years for land expropriation. This project will take the flash flood issues into account with the new management of the pumps and drainages. 

This project has EIRR of 14% while boosting up the productivities by 100,000 million Baht and increasing employment by 11,000 million Baht investment and boosting up 29,000 Million Baht of GDP.

This project will boost up the average speed of cargo trains form 40-50 kph to 80-90 kph (definitely for those BCFs with double air brakes like the one from KTMB since the existing BCFs with single Air Brake have max speed at 70 kph) - allowing the cargo train between Lad Krabang ICD to Laem Chabang within 2 hours 
This project will boost up the average speed of passenger trains from 60-70 kph to 100 kph
This project will boost up the number of passengers from 2.3 million passengers a year to 5.9 million Passengers a year in 2055.
This project will boost up the cargo volume from 83 million tons a year to 250 million tons in 2055. 

This project will be started in 2021.
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9620000113960
https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_3093261
https://www.thairath.co.th/news/business/market-business/1713623


----------



## maptaphut

Wisarut said:


> Investing 38500 Million Baht for Eastern Railway networks as the way to support EEC by double tracking connecting 3 major ports (Laem Chabang - Sattahip - Map Taphut):
> 1. Increasing track capacity by rehabilitating the 3rd track and adding the 4th track from Hua Mark to Chachoengsao (45 km) along with eliminating level crossings all the way from Hua Mark to Sri Racha (115 km) - need to take time for public hearings - esp those who live in Rom Klao road and Lad Krabang area along with students of KMITL as well as those local of Hua Takhe
> 
> 2. Double tracking from Sri Racha Junction - Khao Chee Jan Junction - Maptaphut (70 km) and Khao Chee Jan Junction - Sattahip Port (15 km) - got the first priority
> 3. Constructing 2 km bypass route at Sri Racha Junction and Khao Chee Jan Junction - got the second priority
> 
> This project will be done in 5 years ... and it takes 2 years for land expropriation. This project will take the flash flood issues into account with the new management of the pumps and drainages.
> 
> This project has EIRR of 14% while boosting up the productivities by 100,000 million Baht and increasing employment by 11,000 million Baht investment and boosting up 29,000 Million Baht of GDP.
> 
> This project will boost up the average speed of cargo trains form 40-50 kph to 80-90 kph (definitely for those BCFs with double air brakes like the one from KTMB since the existing BCFs with single Air Brake have max speed at 70 kph) - allowing the cargo train between Lad Krabang ICD to Laem Chabang within 2 hours
> This project will boost up the average speed of passenger trains from 60-70 kph to 100 kph
> This project will boost up the number of passengers from 2.3 million passengers a year to 5.9 million Passengers a year in 2055.
> This project will boost up the cargo volume from 83 million tons a year to 250 million tons in 2055.
> 
> This project will be started in 2021.
> https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9620000113960
> https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_3093261
> https://www.thairath.co.th/news/business/market-business/1713623


Not to belive ! Fantastic news, but sad to say it should be done 20 years ago. The highways on the Eastern seabord is a caotic nightmare, a reliable railconnection will make a better quality of life to us living here.


----------



## Wisarut

Preparing to order 184 carriages of airconditioned DMU for intercity services in either 4 car formation or 6 car formation with the distance not more than 500 km per trip including 

1. Bangkok - Nakhon Ratchasima (263 km) - temporary measure until opening of Thai - China High Speed train and cutting down the travel time from 5 hours and 30 minutes - 6 hours to 3 hours

2. BKK - Phitsanuloke (389 km) and cutting down the travel time from 5 hours and 30 minutes to 4 hours and 30 minutes - it is quite possible to extend to Sila At since the distance from BKK to Sila At is 487 km but another 1 hours and 30 minutes will be added even though the additional 29 km on Sawankhaloke Branch line need to think twice. 

3. BKK - Chumporn [468 km] and cutting down the travel time from 6 hours and 30 minutes to 5 hours and 30 minutes

The bidding will be started in 2020 so as to be ready for services in December 2023 - when massive double tracking phase 1 is done. This set will definitely have second class airconditioned seats but the additional first class seats are more likely the option.

Next on the line is 216 new third class airconditined DMUs to allow the retirement of the good old Diesel railcars for local trains and commuter trains outside red line commuter networks.
http://songkhlastation.com/pdf/C-200304035034.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Oil train 640 / 639 (Bueang Phra - Maenam) is back to Mae Nam Line to feed Bangchak refinery with crude oil from Larn Krabue via Bueng Phra Oil Depot by the end of March 2020 after Maenam Line has to be shut down for major rehabilitation for 3 years. Cargo trains to feed Klong Toei Port will follow the suit. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnmKSoIlOBI https://www.trjournalnews.com/16319 https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9630000021528 https://www.thansettakij.com/content/Macro_econ/423375


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on 132-km Map Krabao - Thanon Jira double tracking with a price tag of 29,968.62 Million Baht in February 2020 - 
Overall progress: 
the expected goal is 40.23 % done with the realized goal of 41.42 % - quite an impressive progress indeed . 

First contract from Map Krabao to Klong Khanjit with a price tag of 7,560 Million Baht to be done in 48 months by ITD PCL:
the expected goal is 56.71 % done with the realized goal of 59.35 % - very encouraging sign indeed. 

Third contract on the three tunnels with total distance of 8 km on Map Krabao - Klong Khanjit section with a price tag of 9,290 Million Baht to be done in 42 months by ITD PCL and RT:
the expected goal is 33.598 % done with the realized goal of 31.969 % - delayed but not so much 

Sadly, the second contract on the double tracking from Klong Khanjit to Thanon Jira Junction has been postponed due to the issue to elevated tracks in downtown Khorat city that needs extra budget approved by the government. There is still some hope to get this 132 km double tracking done by the end of 2022 even though the elevated tracks in downtown Khorat city is going to be fully done in 2023.

https://www.thebangkokinsight.com/302257/
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2884904128223180&set=a.2805255826188011&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/129946050353608/posts/3319589711389210/?d=n


----------



## Wisarut

Allocation plan for Using the New 184 EDMU [Diesel electric Multiple Units of Bi Mode type]

1. 40 carriages [10 sets] Replacing the existing Intercity Airconditioned DMU services for the competition against low cost airline -
ONLY 8 sets are for actual usages with 2 sets for standby sets including

1.1 SP 7/8 [Bangkok - Chiang Mai] -
1.2 SP 21/22 [Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani] -
1.3 SP 39/40 and SP 43/44 [Bangkok - Surat Thani] -
1.3 SP 41/42 [Bangkok - Yala] - competition against low cost airline up to Hatyai

However, proper schedules to allow longer and better resting period to ensure healthy engines are in need.

2. 88 carriages [22 sets] for the new mid range Intercity Airconditioned DMU services - 40 trains a day
ONLY 19 sets are for actual usages with 3 sets for standby sets
2.1 BKK - Phitsanuloke - 10 trains a day [5 pairs] - competition against low cost airline
2.2 BKK - Nakhon Ratchasima - 10 trains a day [5 pairs]
2.3 Nakhon Ratchasima - Ban Ploo Ta Luang - 4 trains a day [2 pairs] - competition against low cost airline and to please the rising demands from Isan folks
2.4 BKK - Hua Hin - 2 trains a day [1 pair] -
2.5 BKK - Chumporn - 4 trains a day [2 pairs] - competition against low cost airline
2.6 BKK - Surat Thani -4 trains a day [2 pairs] - competition against low cost airline


3. 56 carriages [14 sets] for the new long distance Intercity Airconditioned DMU services - ONLY 12 sets are for actual usages with 2 sets for standby sets even though it is more likely the revival of defunct services - 12 trains a day

3.1 Bangkok - Chiang Mai - 2 trains a day [1 pair] - revived SP 11/12 - competition against low cost airline
3.2 Bangkok - Nong Khai - 2 trains a day [1 pair] - revived Special Express which has been defunct since 1992 - possibly superseding Express 75/78 and Express 77/76 - competition against low cost airline up to Udonthani
3.3 Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani - 2 trains a day [1 pair] - superseding Rapid 135/136 (?) - competition against low cost airline
3.4 Bangkok - Nakhon Srithammarat - 2 trains a day [1 pair] - superseding Express 85/86 (?) - competition against low cost airline
3.5 Bangkok - Hatyai - 2 trains a day [1 pair] - superseding Rapid 169/170 (?) - competition against low cost airline
3.6 Bangkok - Kantang - 2 trains a day [1 pair] - superseding Rapid 167/168 (?) - competition against low cost airline up to Trang

Note: I have some serious concern about the way to set up the schedules for those trains so they will get some proper rest and maintenance to ensure proper performance without being overworking that cause frequent engine breakdown.

https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/878086735963140


----------



## Wisarut

Renovated former JR Blue trains to be attached with 10 power cars and used in Bangsue Grand Central next year - 11 carriages being renovated at Makkasan Factory and the other 5 being renovated at Bangkok Diesel railcar depot 

https://www.facebook.com/siriphong.preutthipan/posts/1640032092802630


----------



## Wisarut

Progress report on massive double tracking with total distance of about 700 km at 89,514 million Baht - February 2020

1. Map Krabao - Thanon Jira - 132 km - 41.42% done - faster than the expected goal of 40.23% done by 1.19% to be done by the end of 2022
1.1 Contract 1: Map Krabao - Klong Khanan Jit at 7560 million Baht by ITD - 59.35% done - faster than the expected goal of 56.71% done by 2.64%
1.2 Contract 3: Three tunnels on Map Krabao - Klong Khanan Jit section with the total distance of 7 km by ITD - RT - 31.96% done - delayed from expected foal of 33.59% by 1.629%
the ONLY section still not to be started: Klong Khanan Jit - Thanon Jira due to the issue of 8 km elevated tracks in Khorat city - and the cost overrun from 7000 million Baht to 10,000 million Baht ensued 

2. Double tracking from Lopburi to Paknam Pho 
2.1 Contract 1: Ban Klab - Khok Krathiam (bypass route) - started 15 June 2018 - to be done in June 2022 - 6.87% done
2.2 Contract 2: Tha Khae - Paknam Pho - started 1 February 2018 - 40.99% done to be done in January 2021 

3. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin to be done in January 2021
3.1 Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - started 1 February 2018 - 44% done
3.2 Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin - started 1 February 2018 - 57% done

4. Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - started 1 February 2018 - 40% done with a hope to be done in July 2020 

5. Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn - started 1 February 2018 
5.1 Contract 1 Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy - 30% done to be done in October 2020
5.2 Contract 2 Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn - 30% done to be done in January 2021


https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-430401


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> CP All vs. BTSC once again for the 30-50 year PPP concession for electrification to run cargo train service from Nong Khai to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port via Khon Kaen, Bua Yai, Nakhon Ratchasima, Kaeng Khoi, Klong 19, with total distance of 676 km and price tag of 26000 Million Baht with government subsidies for installing electric traction of 21000 million Baht .
> https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-422730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRT has hired Kasetsart University to work as consultant for the proposed PPP Project on railway cargo service by electric train from Nong Khai to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port with total distance of 683 km and investment of 30000 Million Baht [26400 million Baht investment for the first phase investment though] - to be on bidding in early 2021 so as to start the cargo service by electric train in 2026.
> https://www.thansettakij.com/content/Macro_econ/422136
> https://www.khaosod.co.th/economics/news_3608348
> https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000016890











40 year concession to run electrified cargo service from Nong Khai to Laem Chabang - CP All with Chinese partners vs BTSC to be on bidding in 2021 and ready to roll in 2026 - 7. However, there are several firm who are scrambling for this 40 year concession including:

SCG Logistic Management Co.Ltd. => form a partner with either BTS or CP - depended on who gives better deals.
IRPC PCL
Eastern Sea Laem Chabang - for bringing cargoes to Laos and China
Raj Group PCL
Laem Chabang International Terminal Co.Ltd. - for bringing cargoes to Laos and China
Nim Express Co. Ltd.
BTS Group Holding PCL - going to rival CP to the bitter end
PTT PCL - the main creditor of SRT - going to use this line to bring petroleum product to feed Laos and China
Mitr Phol Co.Ltd. - definitely going to use the line to bring sugar and alcohol product
Italian Thai Development [ITD] PCL => going to form an alliance with CP
Sino Thai Engineering and Construction [STECON] PCL => likely to form alliance with BTS Group Holding PCL
Bangkok Expressway and Metro [BEM] PCL => likely to form a partner with CP due to rivalry and animosity with BTS Group Holding
Eastern High Speed train connecting three Airport Co. Ltd. => the investment arm of CP - going to use this line to function as feeder for High Speed train system as well as logistic of CP
China Harbor Co.ltd. => likely to form a partner with CP

Depot will be on 500 Rai of Railway land [80 Hectares] at Khao Chee Jan - Sattahip district of Chonburi which is eligible for EEC investment packages - along with minor depot between Phra Kaew station - Ban Phachi Junction and Kaeng Khoi Junction - locomotive depot and maintenance center will be at Bua Yai Junction on 50-75 Rai of Railway land [8 - 12 Hectares] while Natha station will be the check-in point since some part of Natha station will become Railway yard for Nong Khai High Speed train station 
https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-427902


----------



## Wisarut

After the border shut down, SRT would not run cross border service between Hatyai and Padang Besar from 18 to 31 March 2020 for sure.
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9630000027207
https://www.facebook.com/trafficsrt/photos/a.600547710062747/2807735232677306/


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Board has approved the bidding winner for 50 New Diesel Locomotives of 16 ton axle load with spare parts by E-Bidding with the mean price of 6562 Million Baht. The winner is SANFOCO International (Ex Santi Forest) and River Engineering at the price of 6529 million Baht - slightly lower than the mean price by 0.5%.

After that, SRT will allow the appeal from those who lost the bidding within 7 days. If there is no appeal or the appeal being rejected by the court, the contract can be signed in April 2020 and the first 20 new locomotive will be delivered within 415 days. and the other 30 locomotive can be delivered in 900 days. 

Those 50 New locomotives will be assigned to the new double tracking to replace the old Althom locomotives, Krupp and GEK locomotives which have been in used for 30 - 50 years to allow better on time service. 

Next on the line is the new 965 BCFs with double air brakes at 2000 million Baht to be assembled in local factories with local parts along with imported parts. However, the approval from NESDB and cabinet are in need. 

Here is the list of companies for the bidding of 50 new diesel electric of 16 ton axle load
1. SANFOCO International (ex Santi Forest) Co.Ltd. and River Engineering - winner at 6529 million Baht 
2. Ital Thai Engineering Co. Ltd. - bidding at 6,542 million Baht 
3. WIS - HNY Consortium - bidding at 5,019 million Baht but being disqualified for the failure to get the right bank Guarantee according to TOR.

Note: We have learnt that SANFOCO International even attempt to form QS JOINT VENTUER with CRRC Qishuyan to make a bidding in 2016 but being disqualified. 
https://www.thansettakij.com/content/425520 
https://www.thebangkokinsight.com/313123
https://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/871611
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000027905


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Speed up the construction of double tracking of Southern line from Nakhon pathom (km 64.17 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong) to Chumporn (km 484.58 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong) to be ready for service by the end of 2021. The progresses of massive double tracking can be list as follows:

Finished: 
1. Chachoengsao - Klong 19 - Kaeng Khoi along with 3 chord lines with the second tunnel of Phraphutthachai tunnel 2. double tracking from Thanon Jira to Khon Kaen 

In progress: 5 routes
Overall progress on in progress lines: 60%
Planned opening dates: 
1. For all lines, Before the end of 2024 
2. Northern line from Lopburi to Pak Nam Pho with Tha Wung Bypass - by the end of 2022
2.1 Ban Klab - Khok Krathiam (AKA Thawung elevated bypass) - 17.08% done - 4.41% faster than targeted goal
2.2 Tha Kae - Pak Nampho - 51.80% done - 0.16% faster than targeted goal

3. Map Krabao to Thanon Jira including New Station Buildings for both Nakhon Ratchasima and Thanon Jira Junction - by the end of 2023 even though it is likely to by by the end of 2024.
3.1 Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit (except the tunnels along the route with total distance of 8 km) - 61.16% done - 2.86% faster than targeted goal
3.2 Klong Khananjit - still prepare to submit the plan for elevated tracks and new design of Nakhon Ratchasima station building by the end of March 2020
3.3 Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit (the tunnels along the route with total distance of 8 km) - 36.065% done - 0.002% faster than targeted goal

4. Southern line from Nakhon pathom (km 64.17 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong) to Chumporn (km 484.58 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong) to be ready for service by the end of 2021. 
4.1 Nakhon Pathom - Nong Plalai - 54.118% done - 17.405% lagged behind the targeted goal due to the WWII Bombs found along the route
4.2 Nong Plalai - Hua Hin including the new Huahin station building - 61.887% done - 5.025% faster than targeted goal
4.3 Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 63.43% done - 17.894% lagged behind the targeted goal 
4.4 Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the new station building for Prachuab Khirikhan - 53.650% done - 0.356% faster than targeted goal
4.5 Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn - 42.829% done - 3.404% faster than targeted goal

Phase 2 double tracking on 7 routes still need the revision of EIA for better EIA Clearance. 
First priority routes are: 
1. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (174 km) to speed up cross the cargo services between Laem Chabang deep Sea Port to Nong Khai (the main station for cargoes to and from Laos) - also popular route.
2. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani (309 km) - the popular route for Isan folks with highest EIRR. 









“ร.ฟ.ท.”เร่งสร้างทางคู่เฟส 1 เตรียมเปิดบริการสายใต้ปีหน้า


ร.ฟ.ท.เร่งรถไฟทางคู่เฟส 1 คืบหน้า 60% คาด สายใต้ นครปฐม - ชุมพร เปิดบริการปีหน้า เล็งพัฒนาเฟส 2 หวังพัฒนาสายอีสาน เชื่อม อีอีซี




www.bangkokbiznews.com


----------



## Wisarut

Since private concession for just Bangsue Central is not good enough for private concession holder to compete, all 13 stations of red line commuter networks will have to be bundled into single package with not less than 10 year concession of PPP at a price tag of 5,035 Million Baht - and the concession holder have to deal with advertising boards along with security guard and regular cleansing along with park and ride.

Bangsue Grand Central is just to supersede Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong for all intercity and High Speed train while functioning as central node for red line commuter networks.

The length of Bangsue Grand Central is 596.6 meter with 244 meter width and 43 meters height with usable ares of 274,192 square meters. 

Underground floor with the area of 72542 square meters is park and ride for 1,624 cars

First floor is for ticket selling, shopping mall, food center, the waiting hall and interchange with Blue ring (Bangsue Subway station) with the area of 86,700 square meters.

Mezzanine floor with the area of 12,020 square meters for commercial development, traffic control room and shopping mall

Second floor with the area of 42,000 square meters is for intercity train (8 platforms) and red line commuter network (4 platforms).


Third floor with the area of 42,300 square meters is for high speed train networks including Thai - China Railway (Northeastern region) and Thai - Japan train to Northern region (6 platform), Southern line (2 platform) and Airport Link Connecting 3 Airports (2 platforms) and high speed train connecting three Airport (2 platforms) with totally 12 platforms on 42300 sq meter

There a 186030 square meters plaza with statue of King Chulalongkorn and the 14000 square meters ponds for flood controls and fountains for decoration and cool down the blazing hot sun.

There will be expected 208000 passengers using Bangsue Central per day though in the year of opening in 2021 with the growth to be 396,000 passengers using Bangsue Central per day though in the year 2032, after starting the construction in 2013.

For administration of red line commuter stations, either by another subsidiary or concession with private sector, private contracts but the private concession would be the bundle of concession for 13 red line commuter stations since just Bangsue central alone is not going to satisfy the private investors 








พรุ่งนี้รถไฟชงบอร์ดเคาะประมูลหาเอกชนเหมาบริหารสถานีกลางบางซื่อพ่วง 12 สถานีตลิ่งชันยันรังสิต


นายวรวุฒิ มาลา รองผู้ว่าการกลุ่มธุรกิจการบริหารทรัพย์สิน รักษาการผู้ว่าการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (ร.ฟ.ท.) กล่าวอีกว่า




www.prachachat.net












ประมูลพื้นที่"รถไฟสายสีแดง" แจกสัมปทานรายเดียว 13สถานี 10ปีรวด


บอร์ดอนุมัติ 1.1 หมื่นล้าน เพิ่มค่าก่อสร้างรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงทะลุ 1.1 แสนล้าน รื้อแผนบริหารสถานีกลางบางซื่อ สั่งเปิดประมูลให้เอกชนรายเดียวเหมาทุกกิจกรรม ทั้ง




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

Postponing the Opening of Bangsue Central to March 2021 rather than January 2021. Neverthless, SRT acting Governor insisting that January 2021 will be the opening date for Bangsue Central due to the investment of 110 billion Baht including 11,000 Million Baht apprvial fund to cover the cost overrun as requested by contractors 

Test run with loaded passengers will be executed in October 2020
For the PPP investment on Bangsue Central, it is expected to be invited in June 2020.

To ensure smooth transition since not all SRT locomotives and DMUs are qualified to run the trains into Bangsue Central, SRT is going to construct the temporary station at the existing Bangsue Junction to connect with the ongoing constructed Bangsue Central with the price tag of 300 Million Baht and the temporary station will be in use for 5 years as a part of transition period. 

For red line commuter, it will needs the new subsidiary company to accept those 773 men from STRTET to run red line commuter, so 3000 Million Baht registered capital is in need. If SRTET men failedto make money from Red line commuter networks, SRT will have to let private sectors to run red line commuter by concession 

the expected number of passengers in 2021 will be 208000 men a day before climbing up to 396000 men a day in 2032 with the ticket prices of 15 - 50 Baht with an underground park and ride for 1600 cars a day. However, some has reported that the daily passengers of red line commuter in 2021 will be 80000 men a day while the daily passengers of red line commuter in 2032 will be 130000 men a day 

Contract 1 of red line commuter starts as elevated track at km 6+000 to km 12 + 201.7 including Bangsue Central, Chatuchak station, maintenance center for red line commuter, intercity trains, and traffic control station along with marshaling yard, access roads, and access ramps. - 98.62% done to be finished in April 2020.

On the other hand, Bangsue Central is 98% done.

Contract 2 is construction of statin from Samian Naree to Rangsit with elevated tracks with 8 station from Samian Naree to rangsit with at grade track at Lak Hok, drainiage, the Utrun bridge drainage, local road, already done

contract 3 for electromechanic, EMU from Bangsue to rangsit and Bangsue to Talingchan - 73.53% done to be done in June 2020.

SRT is going to set up SRT Red line Co.Ltd. to run red line commuter networks with 3000 Million Baht registered capital financed by loan - with 773 men from SRTET after the transfer of of Airport Link to CP All along with the new employees.

So far, 5 sets of 25 sets of EMU have been delivered including 3 sets of 4-car formation (from the goal of 10 sets) and 2 set of 6-car formation (from the goal of 15 sets), totally 24 carriages). However, COVID-19 have delayed the delivery from Hitachi, so the delivery will be done by the end of 2020 instead of June 2020.

Ticket prices would be 15 - 50 Baht depended on the distance

Furthermore, SRT Board has approved the extension of lease on Railway land with total price of 5035 million Baht at the following places:
1. Sugei Golok station - 9 Rai (1.44 Hectares) at Charoenkij Sugei Golok for 20 years from 2018 to 2038 at 32 million Baht
2. Ratchadaphisek road on Landplot No. 101 - 108 - 7 rai (1.12 Hectares) with Thai Wiwat Keha from 2022 to 2042 at 83 million Baht 
3. Ratchadaphisek road on Landplot No. 64 - 74 - 9 Rai (1.44 Hectares) with Bangkok Night Bazaar for 30 year leasing from 2022 to 2042 at 5000 million Baht. After signing the contract, the first year payment have become effective. 








เลื่อน! เปิดให้บริการสายสีแดง”บางซื่อ-รังสิต”


ร.ฟ.ท.เผยโครงการรถไฟสายสีแดง ช่วงบางซื่อ-รังสิต ล่าช้า เตรียมชงบอร์ด ร.ฟ.ท.ไฟเขียวแนวทางบริหารช่วงสถานีกลางบางซื่อ เชื่อได้เอกชนร่วมลงทุนโครงการฯ เดือน มิ.ย.63 พร้อมเดินหน้าสร้างสถานีรถไฟชั่วคราว ระยะเวลา 5 ปี วงเงิน 300 ล้านบาท




www.thansettakij.com












"รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง" เริ่มทดลองวิ่งปลายปีนี้ เปิดหวูด ม.ค.'64 ค่าโดยสาร 15-50 บาท


นายวรวุฒิ มาลา รองผู้ว่าการกลุ่มธุรกิจการบริหารทรัพย์สิน รักษาการผู้ว่าการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (ร.ฟ.ท.) เปิดเผยว่า ถึงขณะนี้ยังยืนยัน




www.prachachat.net




เลื่อน! เปิดให้บริการสายสีแดง”บางซื่อ-รังสิต” 
Bidding for the construction of red line commuter extensions to Salaya, Thammasart Rangsit and Siriraj with the total price tags of 20000 Million Baht will be started in June 2020

Three contracts will be on bidding:
1. Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit at 5,970 Million Baht
2. Talingchan - Salaya at 9,670 Million Baht
3. Talingchan - Siriraj at 5,980 Million Baht

Hope to get the contractors by the end of 2020








รฟท.คาดประมูลส่วนต่อขยายสายสีแดง 3 สัญญากว่า 2 หมื่นลบ. มิ.ย. นี้ : อินโฟเควสท์


นายวรวุฒิ มาลา รองผู้ว่าการกลุ่มธุรกิจการบริหารทรัพย์สิน รักษาการ ผู้ว่าการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) คาดว่า รฟท.จะเปิดประมูลโครงการระบบรถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย 3 ช่วงพร้อมกันในเดือน มิ.ย.63 ซึ่งแบ่งเป็น 3 สัญญา ได้แก่ ช่วงรังสิต-มหาวิทยาลัยธรรมศาสตร์ มูลค่า 5,970 ล้านบาท...




www.infoquest.co.th




รฟท.คาดเปิดประมูลส่วนต่อขยายรถไฟสายสีแดง 3 สัญญากว่า 2 หมื่นลบ.ใน


----------



## Wisarut

the following Thai Trains have to be cancelled due to the lack of demands by Covid-19 effective on 1 April 2020:

Northern Lines:

SP 3/4 Bangkok - Sawanklhaloke-Sila At - Bangkok (Can ride SP 7/8 Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai as the substitutes),

SP 13/14 Bangkok - Chiang Mai - Bangkok (Can ride Express 51/52 Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai as the substitutes),

Rapid 105/106 Bangkok <-> Sila At (Can ride Rapid 107/108 Bangkok <-> Denchai as the substitutes),

Northeastern lines:

SP 23/24 Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani (Can ride Express 67/68 Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani as the substitutes - adding more second class air conditioned carriages),

SP 25/26 Bangkok <-> Nong Khai (Can ride Rapid 133/134 Bangkok <-> Nong Khai as the substitutes - adding more second class air conditioned carriages),

Rapid 136 Ubon Ratchathani-Bangkok (Can ride Rapid 146 Ubon Ratchathani-Bangkok as the substitutes),

Rapid 145 Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani (Can ride Rapid 139 Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani as the substitutes)

Southern Lines:

SP 31/32 Bangkok <-> Hatyai (Can ride SP 37/38 Bangkokj <-> Sugei Golok as the substitutes - adding more second class air conditioned carriages),

SP 39/44 Bangkok <-> Surat Thani

SP 41/42 Bangkok <-> Yala (Can ride Rapid 169/170 Bangkokj <-> Yala as the substitutes - adding more second class air conditioned carriages),

Express 83/84 Bangkok <-> Trang (Can ride Rapid 167/168 Bangkok <-> Kantang as the substitutes - adding more second class air conditioned carriages),

Rapid 173/174 Bangkok <-> Nakhon Srithammarat (Adding third class carriages to Express 85/86 Bangkok <-> Nakhon Srithammarat with more temporary stops as Rapid 173/174)








Digital Media and Online Services of News and Entertainment by MCOT Plc. | MCOT.net


สถานีโทรทัศน์ข่าว ข่าวสด บันเทิง ซีรีส์ ดูออนไลน์ ฟังวิทยุ วิทยุออนไลน์ ดูย้อนหลัง บนเว็บ MCOT.net




www.mcot.net












Digital Media and Online Services of News and Entertainment by MCOT Plc. | MCOT.net


สถานีโทรทัศน์ข่าว ข่าวสด บันเทิง ซีรีส์ ดูออนไลน์ ฟังวิทยุ วิทยุออนไลน์ ดูย้อนหลัง บนเว็บ MCOT.net




www.mcot.net












'รฟท.' ประกาศหยุดวิ่งสาย 'เหนือ-อีสาน-ใต้' 1 เม.ย. นี้


"วรวุฒิ" เผย รฟท. เตรียมหยุดวิ่งให้บริการสาย "เหนือ-อีสาน-ใต้" รวม 22 ขบวน ดีเดย์ 1 เม.ย.นี้ หลังพบยอดผู้โดยสารหาย 50%




www.bangkokbiznews.com


----------



## Wisarut

Now, Yala province has to shut down the transportation with other provinces due to the rising numbers of Covid-19 cases, so all the trains that go down South have to be stopped at Hatyai. However, the following trains have to be stopped running effective on 29 March 2020:
1 SP41 (BKK - Surat Thani - Yala)
On 30 March 2020, the following trains have to be stopped running:
1. Local 448 Sugei Golok - Hatyai
2. Local 452 Sugei Golok - Hatyai
3. Local 453 Yala - Sugei Golok
4. Local 456 Yala - Hatyai
5. Rapid 175 Hatyai - Sugei Golok
6. Local 463 Phatthalung - Hatyai - Sugei Golok - only run from Phattalung to Hatyai
7. Local 451 Nakhon Srithammarat - Hatyai - Sugei Golok - only run from Nakhon Srithammarat to Hatyai
8. Local 447 Surat Thani - Hatyai - Sugei Golok - only run from Surat Thani to Hatyai
9. Local 455 Hatyai - Yala
the rest of the trains stop at Hatyai



__ https://www.facebook.com/1012213732243548/posts/1839268926204687


----------



## Wisarut

After Curfew from 10 PM to 4 AM has become effective on Friday 3rd April 2020, the following overnight trains have to be cancelled:

# Northern Lines
SP 9/10 (Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai)
Express 51/52 (Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai)
Rapid 107/108 (Bangkok <-> Denchai)
Rapid 109 (Bangkok - Chiang Mai)
Rapid 102 (Chiang Mai - Bangkok) - effective on Saturday 4th April 2020

# Isan Lines
SP 22 (Ubon Ratrchathani - Bangkok)
Express 67/68 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
Rapid 139/140 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
Rapid 141/142 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
Express 77/78 (Bangkok <->Nong Khai)
Rapid 133/134 (Bangkok <-> Nong Khai)
Rapid 145 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
SP 21 (Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani) - effective on Saturday 4th April 2020
Rapid 146 (Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani) - effective on Saturday 4th April 2020
Rapid 136 (Ubon Ratchathani - Bangkok) resumed the service as the compensation on Saturday 4th April 2020

# Southern Lines
SP 37/38 (Bangkok <-> Hatyai) [Hatyai <-> Sugei Golok already cancelled since 1 April 2020]
SP 45/46 (Bangkok <-> Hatyai) [Hatyai <-> Padang besar already cancelled since 1 April 2020 due to Border Closure]
Express 85/86 (Bangkok <-> Nakhon Srithammarat)
Rapid 167/168 (Bangkok <-> Kantang)

the ONLY trains that still running
# Northern Lines
SP7/8 (Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai)
Rapid 111/112 (Bangkok <-> Denchai)

# Isan Lines
Express 71/72 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
Express 75/76 (Bangkok <-> Nong Khai)
Rapid 135/136 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)

# Southern Lines
SP 43/40 (Bangkok <-> Surat Thani)

https://www.facebook.com//jeffsrt/posts/3282869688408171https://www.facebook.com//trafficsrt/photos/a.600547710062747/2842595865857909


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1589488607865587&set=gm.1688321184642973&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> After Curfew from 10 PM to 4 AM has become effective on Friday 3rd April 2020, the following overnight trains have to be cancelled:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com//jeffsrt/posts/3282869688408171https://www.facebook.com//trafficsrt/photos/a.600547710062747/2842595865857909
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1589488607865587&set=gm.1688321184642973&type=3&theater&ifg=1


n response for rising cases of Covid-19, the following trains have to be cancelled effective on 4-7 April 2020

4 April 2020
1. Northern line
- Rapid 102 (Chiang Mai - Bangkok)
2. Northeastern Line
SP 21 (Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani)
Rapid 146 (Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani)
3. Wongwian Yai - Mahachai commuter trains: 22 trips (11 pairs)
Commuter 4303 / 4302 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4309 / 4308 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4311 / 4310 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4313 / 4312 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4317 / 4316 วWongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4325 / 4324 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4327 / 4326 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4329 / 4328 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4341 / 4340 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4343 / 4342 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai
Commuter 4347 / 4346 Wongwian Yai <-> Mahachai

4. Ban Laem - Maeklong: all 8 trips
Local 4381 / 4380 Ban Laem <-> Maeklong
Local 4383 / 4382 Ban Laem <-> Maeklong
Local 4385 / 4384 Ban Laem <-> Maeklong
Local 4387 / 4386 Ban Laem <-> Maeklong

5 April 2020
1. Bangkok Commuter trains: 7 trips
Commuter 303 / 304 Bangkok <-> Lopburi
Commuter 311 Bangkok - Rangsit
Commuter 317 / 318 Bangkok <-> Lopburi

2. Ordinary trains of the Northern lines and Northeastern lines 8 trips
ORD 207 / 208 Bangkok <-> Nakhon Sawan
ORD 209 / 210 Bangkok <-> Ban Takli
ORD 211 / 212 Bangkok <-> Taphan Hin
ORD 233 / 234 Bangkok <-> Surin
3. Local trains of the Northern lines and Northeastern lines 25 trips
Local 401 / 402 Lopburi <-> Phitsanuloke
Local 403 / 410 Lopburi <-> Phitsanuloke
Local 407 / 408 Nakhon Sawan - Chiang Mai
Local 409 Ayutthaya - Lopburi
Local 417 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Udonthani
Local 419 / 420 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Ubon Ratchatha
Local 425 / 422 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Lam Chee
Local 423 Lam Chee - Samrong Thab
Local 424 Lam Chee- Nakhon Ratchasima
Local 427 / 428 Nakhon Ratchasima - Ubon Ratchathani
Local 429 / 430 Nakhon Ratchasima - Bua Yai Junction
Local 431 / 432 Kaeng Khoi Junction <-> Khoin Kaen
Local 433 / 434 Kaeng Khoi Junction <-> Bua Yai Junction
Local 437 / 438 Kaeng Khoi Junction <-> Lam Narai

7 April 2020
1. Northern line
- SP 7/8 (Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai)

2. Northeastern Line
Express 71/72 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
Express 75/76 (Bangkok <->Nong Khai)

3. Southern Lines
- SP 43/40 (Bangkok <-> Surat Thani)
4. Southern Commuter trains and Eastern commuter trains (10 trips)
Commuter 367 / 368 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao Junction
Commuter 375 / 378 Rangsit <-> Hua Takhe
Commuter 379 / 380 Makkasan <-> Hua Takhe
Commuter 389 / 388 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao Junction
Commuter 391 / 390 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao Junction

5. Southern Ordinary trains and Eastern Ordinary trains (20 trips)
ORD 251 / 252 Thonburi <-> Prachuab Khirikhan
ORD 255 / 254 Thonbur <-> Lang Suan
ORD 259 / 260 Thonbur <-> Namtok
ORD 261 / 262 Bangkok <-> Hua Hin
ORD 275 / 276 Bangkok <-> Klong Luek Check Point
ORD 277 / 278 Bangkok <-> Kabin Buri
ORD 279 / 280 Bangkok <-> Klong Luek Check Point
ORD 281 / 282 Bangkok <-> Kabin Buri
ORD 283 / 284 Bangkok <-> Ploo Ta Luang
ORD 285 / 286 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao

6. Southern Local trains (8 trips)
Local 445 / 446 Chumporn <-> Hatyai Junction
Local 453 / 454 Yala <-> Sugei Golok
Local 455 / 456 Nakhon Srithamarat <-> Yala
Local 463 / 464 Phattalung <-> Sugei Golok

7. Southern Mixed trains (2 trips)
Mixed 485 / 486 Nong Pladuk Junction <-> Namtok




__ https://www.facebook.com/129946050353608/posts/3393749560639891





__ https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/2950300735016852


----------



## Wisarut

Thai Trains which still running since 8 April 2020:
1. Northern lines
Rapid 111 / 112 Bangkok - Denchai
ORD 201/ 202 Bangkok - Phitsanuloke
Commuter 301 / 302 Bangkok - Lopburi
Commuter 313 / 314 Bangkok - Ban Phachi Junction
2. Northeastern lines
Rapid 135 / 136 Bangkok - Ubon Ratchathani
Commuter 341 / 342 Bangkok - Kaeng Khoi Junction
Local 415 / 418 Nakhon Ratchasima - Nong Khai
Local 421 / 426 Nakhon Ratchasima - Ubon Ratchathani
Local 439 / 440 Kaeng Khoi Junction - Bua Yai Junction
3. Southern line:
ORD 257 / 258 Thonburi - Namtok
Commuter 351/ 352 Thonburi - Ratburi
Commuter 355 / 356 Bangkok - Suphanburi
Commuter 471 / 472 Thonburi - Salaya
Commuter 473 / 474 Thonburi - Salaya
Commuter 475 / 476 Thonburi - Salaya
Commuter 477 / 478 Thonburi - Salaya
Commuter 479 / 480 Thonburi - Salaya
Local 489 / 490 Surat Thani - Khirirat Nikhom
4.Eastern line
Commuter 371 / 372 Bangkok - Prachinburi
Commuter 383 / 384 Bangkok - Chachoengsao
5. Wongwian Yai - Mahachai (only a few pairs though)





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Blackraven

Prior to COVID-19, was the Bangkok Airport Rail still overcrowded? (January to March 2020)


----------



## Wisarut

Blackraven said:


> Is the Airport Rail service still crowded in 2020?
> 
> Back in 2018-2019, it was congested........


The Covid-19 has effectively stopped virtually all airlines at Suvannabhum from operating while forcing so many students and workers to work at home or becoming unemployed. Worse, the curfew from 10 PM to 4 AM, forcing Airport Link to terminate service at 9:30 PM So, there are much few passengers at Airport Link


----------



## Blackraven

^^^
I see.

By the way, the Bangkok lockdown will last until tomorrow? Or will they extend it until end of April?


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Wisarut said:


> Progress on 145 km Lopburi - Pak Nampho double tracking with a price tag of 21500 Million Baht :
> 44.72% done for the overall - 8.20% faster than expected goal
> Contract 1 ( 29 km Lopburi bypass including 23 km elevated tracks along Highway No. 366) by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL -Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction PCL: 30.09% done - 11.76% faster than expected goal
> Contract 2: Tha Khae - Pak Nampho by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL: 59.35% done - 4.65% lagged behind the expected goal
> Now, Unique Engineering and Construction PCL and Bombadier Transportation Signal (Thailand) are going to supply and install ECTS-1 signal and telecommunivation with a price tag of 2770 Million Baht.
> 
> For the 23 km elevated tracks along Highway No. 366), the pillars have been erected after the base is done with the height of 10 - 20 meters.
> One this elevated tracks are done in 2022, it is ready to rival 5-km long with 49.50 meter height Muak Lek via duct on Map Krabao which is 90% done and ready for service in August 2020.
> Lopburi - Pak Nampho double tracking will be ready in 2023 though.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2658816791006489


good work !!


----------



## Wisarut

VITORIA MAN said:


> good work !!


still not good enough even though we have to take Covid-19 epidemic into account.


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1

Can anyone explain to me when the connection from Vientiane new station (Kunming - China line, 1435mm) to Bang Kok - Vientiane line (1000mm) will be constructed?


----------



## Wisarut

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> Can anyone explain to me when the connection from Vientiane new station (Kunming - China line, 1435mm) to Bang Kok - Vientiane line (1000mm) will be constructed?


Should be around 2028.


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1

Wisarut said:


> Should be around 2028.


Why does this connection take so long to be completed? The purpose of building Kunming - Vientiane line is to connect to Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore. Without connection for cargo transportation from China to Thailand and further, the line cannot make profit, I believe.


----------



## Wisarut

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> Why does this connection take so long to be completed? The purpose of building Kunming - Vientiane line is to connect to Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore. Without connection for cargo transportation from China to Thailand and further, the line cannot make profit, I believe.


This is due to the fact that *Thai engineers and architects along with Thai contractors* have pressured Thai government as well as Chinese government to use ONLY Thai engineers and architects along with Thai contractors which Chinese counterparts have been designated as advisers and consultant. This has been fully justified since much of the financial resources are from Thai sources. ONLY the EMUs parts and ECTS-2 signal system have been financed by Chinese loan in 80% US Dollar denomination and 20% Thai Baht since Chinese Renminbi is still unacceptable according to both Ministry of Finance and Bank of Thailand due to the issue of full convertibility. Furthermore, the signing of the contracts could be possible ONLY after the section have gotten* EIA clearance* by Environmental Board. 

Of all 14 contracts of the first section, it seems to me that Chinese has won only one bidding.


----------



## Wisarut

Inspection on the progress of Bangsue Grand Central 



__ https://www.facebook.com/www.khajohnsak/posts/4238107816262477


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of red line commuter at 145 kph along the way to accelerate from 70 kph to 145 kph at Donmueang to rangsit - need to clear various orders (VO) including cost overuns, custom taxes and VAT of 10,345 Million Baht. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3276244915787427





__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1003811396724006


----------



## Wisarut

The new line to Chiang Khong and Nakhon Phanom along with new MRT, Monorail, and LRT with the price tag of 400000 million Baht including

Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (323 km at 85,345 Million Baht) - still have 3 contracts for 3 sections (construction + signal installations) - on bidding by the end of 2020 since it got EIA clearance. Hope to be done and opened in December 2025. Three contracts, consultant fee and land expropriation are including
Contract 1 Denchai -Ngao with the distance of104 km at 26,704 Million Baht
Contract 2 Ngao - Chiang Rai with the distance of 135 km at 28,735 Million Baht
Contract 3 Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with the distance of 84 km at 17,482 Million Baht
Consultant fee 1,764 Million Baht
Land expropriation payments of 10,660 Million Baht will start in December 2021 for7292 land plots with total size of 9661 Rai, 1200 houses for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railways with 26 stations, 4 container yards, 1 ICD, 4 tunnels, 40 flyovers across railway line and 102 crossings under railway tracks to be terminate at the 4th Friendship Bridge

Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom (355 km at 66,848 Million Baht) with the consultant to handle the land expropriation survey for 9 months with price tag of 159 million Baht. Hope to be done and opened in December 2025. - 2 contracts (construction + signal installation) on bidding by the end of 2020 since it got EIA clearance. Two contracts, consultant fee and land expropriation are including
Contract 1 Ban Phai - Roy Ed 
Contract 2 Yasothon - Nakhon Phanom
Consultant fee 1,131 Million Baht
Land expropriation payments of 10,255.33 Million Baht will start in December 2021 for 7100 land plots with total size of 17,500 Rai, 930 houses for Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railways with 30 stations (1 Junction included) , 3 container yards to be terminate at the 3rd Friendship Bridge 

เวนคืน 3 หมื่นไร่กลางกรุง-11จังหวัด ลุยประมูลสร้าง "รถไฟฟ้า-ทางคู่"


----------



## Unknow2

Bidding in 2020 would be nice. But to be honest, I don't expect the bidding process to start within this year. Bidding within Q2 of 2021 is more realistic.

And why those lines have very high priority? Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom , yes I understand. But Denchai - Chiang Rai? Shouldn't Double track projects on southern main line to Hat Yai, northern main line to Chiang Mai and North Eastern main line to Ubon Ratchathani more importance than Chiang Rai line? There are very few towns and city along said line.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Bidding in 2020 would be nice. But to be honest, I don't expect the bidding process to start within this year. Bidding within Q2 of 2021 is more realistic.
> 
> And why those lines have very high priority? Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom , yes I understand. But Denchai - Chiang Rai? Shouldn't Double track projects on southern main line to Hat Yai, northern main line to Chiang Mai and North Eastern main line to Ubon Ratchathani more importance than Chiang Rai line? There are very few towns and city along said line.


trade with China through Chiang Khong port as well as 4th Friendship Bridge - along with the rice from Chiang Rai to feed Laemchabang Deep Sea Port and feed Chinese market. Well, Longan and other fruits will be on the export list as well!

You should never forget that those Northerners and Isan folks want to make a trade with China in their own ways.


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> trade with China through Chiang Khong port as well as 4th Friendship Bridge - along with the rice from Chiang Rai to feed Laemchabang Deep Sea Port and feed Chinese market. Well, Longan and other fruits will be on the export list as well!
> 
> You should never forget that those Northerners and Isan folks want to make a trade with China in their own ways.


Does Chiang Khong port a major port? Chaing Rai line is a multi-billion project.

And no, I didn't say this line isn't important or shouldn't be built. I just want SRT to be faster on other main lines.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Does Chiang Khong port a major port? Chaing Rai line is a multi-billion project.
> 
> And no, I didn't say this line isn't important or shouldn't be built. I just want SRT to be faster on other main lines.


Yah, Chiang Khong does have a port for the cargo boats between China and Thailand.


----------



## Wisarut

Signing the contract with SANFOCO International for 50 new Diesel Electric locomotives of 16 ton axle load at 6,529 million Baht, down from the mean price of 6,562.5 Million Baht by 0.50%. First 20 new locomotive delivered within 540 days and the other 30 new locomotives done in 915 days

SANFOCO International is the one who managed to win the bidding for 20 locomotives of 20-ton axle load for cargo service at 3300 Million Baht in 2013 (delivered in 2015 - 2016) which has been delivered as SDA-3 locomotive by CRRC Qishuyan in 2015 - 2016. It took almost 10 years to sign the contracts for new locomotives.
Well, SDA-3 locomotives have some issues that require maintenance. To be fair, it is the failure to construct the new locomotive depot at Sri racha to handle these SDA-3 properly since it is the first airconditioned locomotives.








9 ปีที่รอคอย! รฟท. ลงนาม ‘กิจการร่วมค้า SFR’ จัดซื้อหัวรถจักร 50 คัน วงเงิน 6.52 พันล้าน พร้อมผุดไอเดียเล็งนำขบวนรถเก่าแปลงเป็นร้านอาหาร-ร้านกาแฟ สร้างรายได้


ปิดจ๊อบ 9 ปีที่รอคอย! รฟท. ลงนาม “กิจการร่วมค้า SFR” จัดซื้อหัวรถจักร 50 คัน วงเงิน 6.52 พันล้าน ทยอยส่งมอบ 20 คันแรก ภายใน 540 วัน ทดแทนหัวรถจักรดีเซลเก่า-เสริมทัพให้บริการทางคู่ ด้าน “ผู้ว่า รฟท.” ลั่น! ถือเป็นข่าวดี-ประวัติศาสตร์การรถไฟฯ พร้อมเล็ง




www.trjournalnews.com












ร.ฟ.ท. เซ็นสัญญาซื้อ "รถจักรดีเซลไฟฟ้า" จากจีน 50 คัน 6.5 พันล้าน


รถไฟเซ็นสัญญา 6.5 พันล้านกลุ่ม "ซานโฟโก - ริเวอร์เอ็นจิเนียริ่ง" ซื้อรถจักรไฟฟ้า 50 คัน ทดแทนของเก่าใช้งานมานาน 44-45 ปี หลังผลักดันมาร่วม 10 ปี




www.prachachat.net




รฟท.เซ็นแล้ว! ซื้อหัวจักรดีเซลไฟฟ้าจีน 50 คัน 6.52 พันล้าน ส่งมอบล็อตแรกใน 18 เดือน


----------



## Wisarut

Economic hard time along with heavy domestic borrowing to rebuild economic system after Covid-19 that reach the ceiling of 60% GDP has compelled the Departement of Rail Transport to postpone much of the 2nd phase double tracking. ONLY double tracking from Khon Kaen to Nong Khai which has already had EIA clearance would get the first priority in 2021 - Hatyai to Padang Besar which already has EIA clearance will hopefully get the priority in 2022 along with Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani whcih just received EIA clearance this year. Even the Khon Kaen to Nong Khai double tracking need 3 months studying to come up with TOR for bidding.

The list of 2nd phase double tracking are including:

1. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai with the distance of 167 km (old route is 169 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 167 km) and the budget of 25,842 Million Baht - EIA Clearance - High priority since EIRR is 18.7% and the connection with cargo from China via Lao - China Railway - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 16,300 men and cargo of 12.29 Million Tons.

2. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani with the distance of 308 km (old route is 309 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 308 km) and the budget of 37,527.10 Million Baht - EIA Clearance - High priority since EIRR is 21.8% by popular demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 45,400 men and cargo of 3.06 Million Tons.

3. Hatyai - Padang Besar with the distance of 45 km and the budget of 6,661.37 Million Baht - EIA Clearance - High priority since EIRR is 18.18% by popular demands and those cross border cargoes to Port of Penang and Port Klang - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 10,000 men and cargo of 5.90 Million Tons - .

4. Chumporn - Surat Thani with the distance of 168 km (old route is 167 km but the new route will stretch the line to 168 km) and the budget of 24,294.36 Million Baht - waiting for EIA clerance - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 66,000 men and cargo of 4.25 Million Tons - .

5. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla with the distance of 321 km (old route is 339 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 321 km by dealing with the hill section between Thung Song Junction and Khao Chum Thong Junction) and the budget of 57,375.43 Million Baht - waiting for EIA clerance - High priority since EIRR is 18.07% by popular demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 54,500 men and cargo of 5.20 Million Tons - .

6. Pak Nam Pho - Denchai with the distance of 285 km and the budget of 62,859.74 Million Baht - much less
High priority since EIRR is just 13.38% by local demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 26,000 men and cargo of 8.90 Million Tons - .

7. Denchai - Chiang Mai with the distance of 189 km (old route is 217 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 189 km by dealing with the hill sections at Pang Puay along with hill sections at Mae Tan Noy - Khun Tan with the new sections.) and the budget of 56,837.78 Million Baht - lowest priority due to the issue of new section that pass through reserved forest and wildlife sanctuaries that make EIA clearance very hard to deal with to say the least - along with EIRR is just 13.20 % by local demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 13,700 men and cargo of 3.52 Million Tons - .

For the case of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with the distance of 323 km and the budget of 85,345 Million Baht and Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha (Yasothon) - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with the distance of 355 km and the budget of 66,848.33 Million Baht, they are on bidding in July 2021. 

With the borrowing constrains, the other alternative is to make foreign loan just like the case of 234 km double tracking from 1993 to 2003 which has been completed by JICA loan. However, which like that deserve such foreign loan is another matter.








ศก.ทรุด! คมนาคมชะลอทางคู่เฟส 2 ดัน “ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย” เส้นเดียวเชื่อมลาว-จีน


“คมนาคม” ชะลอรถไฟทางคู่เฟส 2 กว่า 2.73 แสนล.ชี้ศก.ถดถอย ต้องรีวิวผลศึกษา ตัดงานส่วนเกิน หวังลดต้นทุน วางแผนดัน” ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย”นำร่องก่อน ชี้เป็นเส้นยุทธศาสตร์เชื่อม ลาว-จีน คุ้มค่าลงทุนสั่งผนวก ICD หนองคาย ดึงชิพโหมด




mgronline.com












เลื่อนลงทุนรถไฟทางคู่เฟส 2 เซ่นพิษโควิด-รัฐถังแตก คาดดันเข้าครม.ปีนี้ได้แค่โครงการเดียว ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย - ข่าวสด


เลื่อนรถไฟทางคู่เฟส2 - นายสรพงศ์ ไพฑูรย์พงษ์ อธิบดีกรมการขนส่งทางราง กระทรวงคมนาคม เปิดเผยถึงผลการประชุมการจัดลำดับความสำคัญโครงการก่อสร้างรถไฟทางคู่เฟส 2 ซึ่งมีนายชัยวัฒน์ ทองคำคูณ ปลัดกระทรวงคมนาคม เป็นประธานการประชุมร่วมกับการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.)...




www.khaosod.co.th












งานเข้า!! กรมรางฯ เลื่อนประมูล 6 รถไฟทางคู่ เฟส 2


กรมรางฯ จ่อชะลอ 6 รถไฟทางคู่ เฟส 2 หลังเพดานหนี้สาธารณะพุ่งสูง ดันทางคู่ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย ชงครม.ไฟเขียวภายในปีนี้ หวังเชื่อมรถไฟจีน-ลาว เร่งเดินหน้าศึกษาข้อมูลเพิ่มอีก 3 เดือน




www.thansettakij.com












คมนาคม เขย่าทางคู่เฟส 2 เร่ง "ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย" เชื่อมลาว-จีน


รัฐดึงเงินกู้วิกฤตโควิด ”สภาพัฒน์ฯ” สั่งคมนาคมจัดลำดับใหม่แผนลงทุนรถไฟทางคู่เฟส 2 จำนวน 7 เส้นทาง 2.7 แสนล้าน เร่งช่วงขอนแก่น-หนองคาย 167 กม. ลงทุน 2.6




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Yah, Chiang Khong does have a port for the cargo boats between China and Thailand.





Wisarut said:


> The list of 2nd phase double tracking are including:
> 
> 1. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai with the distance of 167 km (old route is 169 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 167 km) and the budget of 25,842 Million Baht - EIA Clearance - High priority since EIRR is 18.7% and the connection with cargo from China via Lao - China Railway - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 16,300 men and cargo of 12.29 Million Tons.
> 
> *2. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani with the distance of 308 km (old route is 309 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 308 km) and the budget of 37,527.10 Million Baht - EIA Clearance - High priority since EIRR is 21.8% by popular demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 45,400 men and cargo of 3.06 Million Tons.*
> 
> *3. Hatyai - Padang Besar with the distance of 45 km and the budget of 6,661.37 Million Baht - EIA Clearance - High priority since EIRR is 18.18% by popular demands and those cross border cargoes to Port of Penang and Port Klang - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 10,000 men and cargo of 5.90 Million Tons - .*
> 
> 4. Chumporn - Surat Thani with the distance of 168 km (old route is 167 km but the new route will stretch the line to 168 km) and the budget of 24,294.36 Million Baht - waiting for EIA clerance - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 66,000 men and cargo of 4.25 Million Tons - .
> 
> 5. Surat Thani - Hatyai - Songkla with the distance of 321 km (old route is 339 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 321 km by dealing with the hill section between Thung Song Junction and Khao Chum Thong Junction) and the budget of 57,375.43 Million Baht - waiting for EIA clerance - High priority since EIRR is 18.07% by popular demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 54,500 men and cargo of 5.20 Million Tons - .
> 
> 6. Pak Nam Pho - Denchai with the distance of 285 km and the budget of 62,859.74 Million Baht - much less
> High priority since EIRR is just 13.38% by local demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 26,000 men and cargo of 8.90 Million Tons - .
> 
> 7. Denchai - Chiang Mai with the distance of 189 km (old route is 217 km but the new route will help to shorten the line to 189 km by dealing with the hill sections at Pang Puay along with hill sections at Mae Tan Noy - Khun Tan with the new sections.) and the budget of 56,837.78 Million Baht - lowest priority due to the issue of new section that pass through reserved forest and wildlife sanctuaries that make EIA clearance very hard to deal with to say the least - along with EIRR is just 13.20 % by local demands - the expected number of passengers in 2037 is 13,700 men and cargo of 3.52 Million Tons - .
> 
> For the case of *Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with the distance of 323 km and the budget of 85,345 Million Baht* and Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha (Yasothon) - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with the distance of 355 km and the budget of 66,848.33 Million Baht, they are on bidding in July 2021.


As my case above. Does delaying Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani and Hatyai - Padang Besar by 1 year for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong line worth it? You can get 2 of those lines for half of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong line. You can even build Chumporn - Surat Thani as a thrid line within Chiang Khong line budget. But since it's not EIA ready, you can't build it within next year anyway. So delaying by a year won't hurt much.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> As my case above. Does delaying Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani and Hatyai - Padang Besar by 1 year for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong line worth it? You can get 2 of those lines for half of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong line. You can even build Chumporn - Surat Thani as a thrid line within Chiang Khong line budget. But since it's not EIA ready, you can't build it within next year anyway. So delaying by a year won't hurt much.


It is all about politics to gain more votes from those who wait to get railway lines for more than 60 years!


----------



## Wisarut

TOR for the new 50 Diesel Electric locomotives with axle load of 16 tons
1) Diesel Electric locomotives (Diesel engine, Dynamo for generating power to drive the motors) with the power system of AC-DC-AC
2) Co-Co wheel arrangement (6 axles with 3 axles per bogie)
3) Loco driver on the right of the locomotive body (พขร.) 
4) Able to pass Track steepness of 25 in 1000 , Maximum height of 650 meter from sea level and pass all existing SRT tracks - definitely, all the locomotives must pass the test on Kaeng Khoi - Pakchong route, Mae Tan Noy - Khun Tan section and Pang Puay section unassisted.
5) Max speed at least 120 kph
6) Locomtives must pass the following tests -
6.1) Passenger trains at the plateau level

At least 120 kph for the train with load of 275 units (550 metric tons) -
At least 100 kph for the train with load of 500 units (1000 metric tons) -
6.2) Cargo trains at the plateau level
- At least 70 kph for the train with load of 1050 units (2100 metric tons) -
6.3) Passing the hill section with steepness of 25 in 1000, 180 meter curve radius and 650 meter height at Khun Tan with the load of 325 units (650 tons) unassisted
7) CCTV to record the front, back and couple with continuing video records for safety
8) fuel tank of at least 4500 liters
9) Simulator to train those who are going to drive this locomotive

https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1014581642313648
http://procurement.railway.co.th/auction/tor/pdf/2562/62662085other-2.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Lopburi - Paknampho double tracking at Tha Khae section



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=319627675979153


----------



## Wisarut

If 135 km Klong Thai canal from Ranode district of Songkla to Sikao district of Trang via Wangwiset, Huay Yod and Ratsada district of Trang, Thung Song and Hua Sai district of Nakhon Srithammarat is not viable due to the alternative route at Java Sea or so, land bridge (both Motorways and new 108 km railway line with 9 stations at Khun Krathing, Ban Na, Wang Mai, Pakchan, Kraburi, Bang Yai, La un, Ranong Deep Sea Port and Ranong) between Chumporn and Ranong deep sea port is the more viable alternative. Well, they should consider Na Kluea port in Kantang as another alternative though.
นายกฯฟื้นแลนด์บริดจ์ โปรเจคใหม่ต่อยอด“อีอีซี”








'สศช.-คมนาคม' ลุยแลนด์บริดจ์ภาคใต้เล็งเปิด PPP แสนล้าน


สศช.-คมนาคม รับลูกนายกฯ ศึกษาเมกะโปรเจค แลนด์บริดจ์-คลองไทย คาดใช้เวลาศึกษา 1 ปี “ศักดิ์สยาม” เล็งเปิดพีพีพี 1 แสนล้านบาท ดึงเอกชนลงทุน 3 โครงการย่อย ท่าเรือ รถไฟทางคู่ มอเตอร์เวย์เชื่อมทะเล 2 ฝั่ง ระนอง-ชุมพร




www.bangkokbiznews.com


----------



## Wisarut

Finally, 260-meter Paramin Bridge near Ban Dara Junction has been repaired with the new 300000 pairs of rivets along with pairs of nuts and bolts along with the major repair of the old wooden footpaths along the bridges with reinforcement so as to accommodate the heavy SDA-3 Locomotive of 20 -ton axle load. The current bridge which can handle 15-ton axle load locomotives like GEA and HID locomotive has been erected in 1950- 1953 and opened for traffic in March 1953 to replace the old Paramin Bridge (erected in 1906 - 1909 before opening on 7 December 1909) which had been destroyed by Allied Bombs on 25 April 1944 and 25 February 1945 along with the temporary bridge which had been in used between 1946 to 1953.








ซ่อมแล้ว ! "สะพานรถไฟ" สายประวัติศาสตร์ยุคก่อนสงครามโลกครั้งที่ 2


ติดตามข่าวสารเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ onbnews.today




www.onbnews.today


----------



## Wisarut

323 km Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway with a price tag of 85,345 Million Baht will be ready for bidding in Mid 2021. There will be 3 contracts on both Civil Works and ECTS-1 signal installation [Denchai - Ngao, Ngao - Chiang Rai, Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong] instead of 7 separated contracts (6 civil work contracts + 1 signal installation contract) after the hard lessons learnt from Phase 1 massive double tracking which separate civil work contracts and signal installation into different contracts that caused project delays by the disputes on the signal installation and the area of civil works and elimination of the expenditure on consultant to perform project coordination. Not to mention about the need for project extension due to the external issues such as land expropriation which happened to both Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 - Chacheongsao [project delayed by 7 months due to land expropriation] and Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen [project delayed by 6 months due to the issue of elevated station at Ban Phai] and those massive double tracking to Chumporn, Pak Nampho and Thanon Jira expect to have 2 year delay due to the issues of land expropriation and the elevated station within Khorat city [Nakhon Ratchasima and Thanon Jira Junction] . With such bitter lessons, the way of bidding for cost cutting is no longer worthy to follow since it has a hidden cost of project delays due to the inflexibility when the projects have to confront with external issues which has become totally unacceptable. 
ประมูล ปี64 รถไฟ ทางคู่ “เด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ”หดเหลือ3สัญญา


----------



## Wisarut

Report on the Progress on Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn double tracking on 17 September 2020
Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai 
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd. 
Date: 3 September 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 69.448 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 69.000 %
Progress: -0.448 % (Delayed by 0.448 %)

Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua hin station 
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Date: 10 September 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 70.248 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 72.652 %
Progress: 2.406 % (Ahead the Goal by 2.406 %)

Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Date: 3 September 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 74.50 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 74.75 %
Progress: 0.25 % (Ahead the Goal by 0.25 %)

Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan
Contractor: KS - C Consortium
Date: 3 September 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 62.750 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 66.561 %
Progress: 3.811 % (Ahead the Goal by 3.811 %)

Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Date: 3 September 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 73.567 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 56.131 %
Progress: -17.436 % (Delayed by -17.436 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southtwintrain/posts/2729171317337607


----------



## Wisarut

Hiring Tesco along with Chulalongkorn University and Design Concept as the consultant for the Detailed design of Nakhon Sawan - Tak - Maesod Line with total distance of 256 km and a price tag of 96,785 Million Baht for East West Economic Corridor (EWEC) with the future connection to Nakhon Sawan - Chaiyaphum - Ban Phai and Ban Phai - Muikdahan - Nakhon Phanom line 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2711707435717424


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is going to purchase the 965 new BCFs with double air brake and 20-ton axle load with max speed of 90 kph to make more money and clear the outstanding debts after the successful cargo train of salt from Ban Kradone station by Kiatthana Transport to feed Plastic and Chemical factories owned by Vinythai Public Company Limited at Map Taput along with container trains - and SRT needs to feed the chemical factories with salt at least 10 tons a day with a goal to feed the salt at 400,000 tos per year from the salt transportation with market size of 1,000,000 tons a year. This should be another source of revenue from cargo other than rice, sugar, crude oil, refined oil, cement, natural gas. These new 965 new BCFs is going to be used along the double track lines with container yards but these new sets of BCFs requires 2200 million Baht investment to be on bidding in 2021 and delivered the first batch in 2022.

TPI PCL is also pressing more demand for cement trains at least 2 million tons a year since 12 SDA-4 locomotives TPI has purchased and hire SRT locomotives drivers to run the cement trains is still not enough to fulfill the company's demands.

SRT also need 216 DMUs at 16200 Million Baht for local trains so as to retire those old DMUs dated 1971 along with 273 carriages of DMUs at 16300 million Baht to run the new services as needed including the new line from Denchai to Chiang Khong and new line from Ban Phai to Nakhon Phanom - total investment on 965 new 20-ton axle load BCFs, 216 new DMUs for local trains, and 273 DMUs for passenger trains will be 34700 Million Baht








รถไฟ ทุ่ม 3.47 หมื่นล้าน ลุยจัดซื้อ ‘รถโดยสาร-แคร่ขนสินค้า’ รองรับทางคู่ 7 เส้นเฟส 1 แล้วเสร็จปี’65 - ข่าวสด


รถไฟ ทุ่ม 3.47 หมื่นล้าน - นายนิรุฒ มณีพันธ์ ผู้ว่าการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) เปิดเผยว่า รฟท. จะเร่งหารายได้ให้มากขึ้นโดยกระจายธุรกิจไปยังการขนส่งสินค้าและพัสดุมากขึ้น เนื่องจากมีรายได้ดีกว่าการขนส่งผู้โดยสาร โดยมีแผนที่จะจัดหารถโบกี้บรรทุกตู้สินค้า (บทต.) หรือแคร่ จำนวน 965 คัน...




www.khaosod.co.th












ร.ฟ.ท.ลงทุนเพิ่ม 3.47 หมื่นล้าน รับรถไฟทางคู่ ปั้นรายได้เพิ่มจากการขนส่งสินค้า


"ร.ฟ.ท." ทุ่ม 3.47 หมื่นล้านลุยจัดซื้อ “รถโดยสาร - แคร่ขนสินค้า” รองรับทางคู่ 7 เส้นเฟส1 แล้วเสร็จปี 65 หวังปั้นรายได้ขนส่งสินค้าคอนเทนเนอร์ เผยทางคู่สายใต้ นครปฐม - ชุมพร คืบหน้ากว่า 67%




www.bangkokbiznews.com


----------



## Wisarut

A lot of troubles for 421-km southern line double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn with the price tag of 33982 million Baht
to the point that all 5 contractors asking for 1 year extension to October 2023.
At the progress report on 3 September 2020 said that the overall progress is 67.938%, delayed from the goal by 8.196%

Contract 1: Civil Work from Nakhon Pathom to Nong Pla Lai with total distance of 93 km at 8,198million Baht with AS Associate Engineering (1964) as the contractor:
Expected Goal: 69.448% Overall progress 69% delayed from the expected goal of 0.448% due to the need to deal with those who trespass and encroach the railway land around Nakhon Pathom station along with the discovery of 7 WWII Bombs in Meklong river - need to change the design of the bridge to be without pillars to prevent hitting the old bombs with destruction radius of 2000 meters - effectively turn Ratburi station into rubble and cut down exisitng Chulalongkorn bridge. The bridge without pillar with the distance of 160 meter and price tag of 450 million Baht - so far, this bridge is 25% done. No need to make new EIA for the new design of the railway bridge

Contract 2: Civil Work from Nong Pla Lai to Hua Hin including the new elevated station at Hua hin with total distance of 76 km at 7,520 million Baht with Sinothai Engineering and Construction PCL (STECON) as the contractor:
Expected Goal: 69.618% Overall progress 72.111% faster than the expected goal of 2.493%

Contract 3: Civil Work from Hua Hin to Prachuab Khirikhan with total distance of 84 km at 5,807 million Baht with Italian Thai Development PCL (ITD) as the contractor:
Overall progress 74.750% faster than the expected goal of 0.250% - However, this section needs 11 month extension to be done in June 2021.

Contract 4: Civil Work from Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the new station for Prachuab Khirikhan with total distance of 88 km at 6,465million Baht with K.S. Joint Venture Company Limited and China Railway 11th Bureau Group Corporation Ltd) as a contractor:
Expected Goal: 96.039 % Overall progress 66.951% delayed from the expected goal of 29.478% -

Contract 5: Civil Work from Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station for Chumporn with total distance of 80 km at 5,992 million Baht with Sinothai Engineering and Construction PCL (STECON) and Thai PICON Industry Co. Ltd.-s a contractor:
Expected Goal: 73.567% Overall progress 56.131% delayed from the expected goal of 17.436%

Delays on Contract 4 and Contract 5 are due to the 4 level crossing - chaning the U-turn from elevated to become horseshoe shape and the elevated section to be at grade - need another public hearing from the locals.

There will be 6th contract which is the installation of ECTS-1 signal system with the price tag of 6200 Million Baht by China Railway Signaling (CRSC) to be done in October 2023.
ทางคู่สายใต้ “นครปฐม-ชุมพร”ล่าช้า 8 % รฟท.แก้ปมบุกรุกปรับแบบ สปีดงานเปิดปี 65








สารพัดปัญหาฉุดทางคู่สายใต้ "นครปฐม-ชุมพร" เสร็จช้า 1 ปีพร้อมเปิดต.ค. 66


รถไฟทางคู่สายใต้"นครปฐม-ชุมพร"ผู้รับเหมาพร้อมใจขอขยายสัญญาทุกตอน 1 ปี ติดหล่มสารพัดปัญหา "ปรับแบบสะพานขึงเลี่ยงระเบิด-ผู้บุกรุก-ชาวบ้านค้านแบบก่อสร้าง"




www.prachachat.net




ร.ฟ.ท.ลงทุนเพิ่ม 3.47 หมื่นล้าน รับรถไฟทางคู่ ปั้นรายได้เพิ่มจากการขนส่งสินค้า


----------



## Wisarut

SRT issuing TOR for constructing 2 new railway lines

1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong which is to be ready for the hearing in October 2021 before selling the bidding form in November 2020 so as to getting the contractors before signing contract in early February - March 2021 while asking the government to issue the Royal decree for land expropriation to allow the contractors to start the construction by issuing NTP in early 2021.

Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong will have the total distance of 323 km with the price tag of 85,345 Million Baht which consists of

1.1 Civil works + ECTS-1 signal installation at 72,921 Million Baht
1.1.1 Denchai - Ngao with the distance of 104 km at 26,704 Million Baht
1.1.2 Ngao - Chiang Rai with the distance of 135 km at 28,735 Million Baht
1.1.3 Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with the distance of 84 km at 17,482 Million Baht
1.2 Consultant fee of 1,764 Million Baht
1.3 Land expropriation 10,660 Million Baht on 7,292 Land Plots with the size of 9,661 Rai [1545.76 Hectares] and 1200 houses in 4 provinces [Phrae, Lampang, Phayao, Chiang Rai] to construct 26 stations and stops, 1 container yard, 4 railway tunnels, 40 overpasses across railway track and 102 underpasses below railway tracks.

2. Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom which is to be ready for the hearing in November 2021 before selling the bidding form in December 2020 so as to getting the contractors before signing contract in early March - April 2021 while asking the government to issue the Royal decree for land expropriation to allow the contractors to start the construction by issuing NTP in early 2021.

Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanomwill have the total distance of 355 km with the price tag of 66,848.33 Million Baht which consists of

2.1 Civil works + ECTS-1 signal installation at 55,462 Million Baht
2.1.1 Ban Phai - Roy Ed
2.1.2 Yasothon - Nakhon Phanom

2.2 Consultant fee of 1,131 Million Baht
1.3 Land expropriation 10,255.33 Million Baht on 7,100 Land Plots with the size of 17,500 Rai [2800 Hectares] and 930 houses in 6 provinces [Khon Kaen, Mahasarakham, Roy Ed, Yasothon, Mukdahan, Nakhon Phanom] to construct 30 stations and stops, 3 container yard. It would take 48 months to be done in 2021 and ready for opening in 2025




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2715222908699210










รฟท.ประมูลทางคู่ 2 สายใหม่ ต.ค.นี้-เปิดผู้รับเหมาชิงเค้กกว่า 1.28 แสนล้าน


รฟท.เตรียมเปิดประกาศ TOR ประมูลรถไฟทางคู่ 2 สายใหม่ “เด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ” และ “บ้านไผ่-มุกดาหาร-นครพนม” ค่าก่อสร้างรวมกว่า 1.28 แสนล้าน ใน ต.ค.-พ.ย. นี้ พร้อมเร่งชง ครม.ออก พ.ร.ฎ.เวนคืน เปิดพื้นที่ก่อสร้าง




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on 132-km Map Krabao - Thanon Jira junction at 29,900 Million Baht by ITD and ITD-RT is 63.09% - dlayed from the expected goal by 2.51%

Contract 1: Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit (58 km) is 77.45% done, faster than expected goal by 1.3% but there are some problems in land expropriation around Hinlap, Moh Lak Hin, Pak Chong, and Klang Dong which requires more budget for land expropriation since 50 million Baht for land expropriation is inadequate due to the more numbers of houses and building around the area in question that requires 400 Million Baht land expropriation - still needs MoT scrutiny before submitting to the cabinet to approve more budget for land expropriation.

Contract 3: 8 km tunnels is 48.73% done, delayed from the goal by 6.27%, now the 2nd tunnel and 3rd tunnel are fully dug through - still need to work on concrete reinforcement. First tunnel is delay from the plan due to the discovery of soil with a mix of stone, venerable for tunnel collapse, so it requires delicate handling on tunnel reinforcement 

Contract 4: telecom erection and installation is 0.65% done, faster than the planned goal by 0.19%



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2717102505177917





__ https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/3411440495569538


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of red line commuter from Ban Son to Taling Chan just started after test run of red line commuter from Wat Samian Naree to Rangsit has reached the max speed of 160 kph. There will be a hope of red run with loaded passengers in March 2021 before the actual opening in July 2021.
Now, there are 21 sets out of 25 imported EMU sets for red line commuter including 13 sets of six-car EMUs and 8 sets of four car EMUs in Bangsue Central Depot. The other 4 sets (2 six car sets and 2 four car sets) will be delivered in October 2020 and the test run from Bang Son to Talingchan via Bang Bamru will start in October 2020. At the time being, there will be individual test on EMUs, power distribution, signals, communication, ticket and other relating tests. After individual test period is done, next is to the integration test to check that all system are ready for services according to specifications. After the integration tests are done, the trial run test with loaded passengers will be executed. After the indivual tests from Bangsue Central to Taling Chan and Rangsit are done, the integration test will be executed in Mid November 2020 and It will be ready for trial run test with loaded passengers in March 2021 before opening for service in July 2021.
สิ้นสุดรอคอย10ปี! ต.ค.นี้ทดสอบรถไฟฟ้าสีแดงตะวันตก



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2718141968407304


----------



## GeneratorNL

Does anyone know why they gave Bangkok's new main station the name 'Bangsue Grand Central '? Wouldn't it have made more sense to just call it 'Bangkok Central Station'? Especially for tourists that name would have been more intuitive for what it actually is: the central station of Bangkok.


----------



## Wisarut

GeneratorNL said:


> Does anyone know why they gave Bangkok's new main station the name 'Bangsue Grand Central '? Wouldn't it have made more sense to just call it 'Bangkok Central Station'? Especially for tourists that name would have been more intuitive for what it actually is: the central station of Bangkok.


That's due to the fact that we have already had Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong since the first days of Thai Railway and this Bangsue Central IS in between Bangsue District and Chatuchak district of Bangkok and Bangsue station has been opened at the same day as Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong! So, It would be a lot better to preserve the old name which Thai people are familiar with!


----------



## Unknow2

GeneratorNL said:


> Does anyone know why they gave Bangkok's new main station the name 'Bangsue Grand Central '? Wouldn't it have made more sense to just call it 'Bangkok Central Station'? Especially for tourists that name would have been more intuitive for what it actually is: the central station of Bangkok.


It's Bangsue Grand station. Typical bad translation I guess. Because in Thai it is "สถานีกลางบางซื่อ" (Sa-tan-nee-klang-Bang-Sue) which literally translate to Bangsue Central Station. It's like we call Freeway/Motorway in a city limit "Expressway", or calling elevated metro a "Sky train".

There are some normal Thais (by "normal" I mean not a train nerd) asking this exact question when they first saw the render of this station. But even back then, SRT already ordered a sign for the building, so it will cost some money to make the change.


----------



## Wisarut

Design of Container Yard at Ban Khao Thong, Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho double tracking project


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1

in Vietnam, for rail transportation to China and further (Russia, Central Asia and Europe), containers are being transported by 1m-gauge line to Yen Vien station (in Hanoi) and then put to standard gauge freight train to go to China via Dong Dang (Lang Son province).

But I am not sure if 1m-gauge line(on average) can handle all types of containers used for standard-gauge freight train, especially the load


----------



## Wisarut

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> in Vietnam, for rail transportation to China and further (Russia, Central Asia and Europe), containers are being transported by 1m-gauge line to Yen Vien station (in Hanoi) and then put to standard gauge freight train to go to China via Dong Dang (Lang Son province).
> 
> But I am not sure if 1m-gauge line(on average) can handle all types of containers used for standard-gauge freight train, especially the load


Well, It depends upon the axle load of the cargo train in question. Just need to ensure that the weight of loaded 20-feet container boxs and 40-feet container boxes are within the limit of our 20-ton axle load BCFs with double air brake and max speed of 90 kph (or single air brake with max speed of 70 kph)


----------



## Unknow2

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> in Vietnam, for rail transportation to China and further (Russia, Central Asia and Europe), containers are being transported by 1m-gauge line to Yen Vien station (in Hanoi) and then put to standard gauge freight train to go to China via Dong Dang (Lang Son province).
> 
> But I am not sure if 1m-gauge line(on average) can handle all types of containers used for standard-gauge freight train, especially the load


Afaik, metre-gauge can handle all type of containers but cannot do a double stacking like the train in a photo below.










And since our crappy rail system regularly haul the biggest container possible (the 40ft one), and containers were standardized (so it is the same whether in country with standard-gauge or metre-gauge). I'm pretty sure it can handle it when rail line and rolling-stock gets an upgrade.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, I have learnt that the following mass transit projects, double tracking projects and high-speed train projects still need more information to be submitted to Environment Board so as to get EIA clearance before calling for the bidding of the contractors:

MRTA cases:
1) Western extension of Orange line from Thailand Cultural Center to Taling Chan due to the complains by the local Bangkokians along the ways on how to handle the construction noises and micro dust to be submitted in November 2020. 
2) Branch line of Pink line monorail from Sri Rat to Mueanthong Thani - already been submitted - waiting for the EIA approval 
3) Extension of yellow line monorail from Ratchada monorail station to Ratchayothin - even after Environment Board has approved the EIA but there are still minor details which need to be ironed out and revised before submitting the complete EIA report in October 2020

SRT: 
1) Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani double tracking has gotten EIA clearance - can be put on bidding schedule
2) Thai - China High Speed train on Ban Phachi - Nakhon Ratchasima section to be submitted thecomplete EIA report in October 2020. 
3) Pak Nam Pho - Denchaidouble tracking which need more studies to get more data for EIA clearance due to the issue with the hill section from Ban Dan to Denchai along with the sections in urban areas. 
4) Red line commuter from Rangsit to Thammasart Rangsit which need more studies to get more data for EIA clearance due to the issue of flood by the Great Flood of 2011.
5) Electrification from Thammasart Rangsit to Ban Phachi and the way to handle traffic controls so that commuter trains, intercity trains and red line commuter can run on the existing tracks after electrification without traffic congestion - need more study since this section would need the new 4th track to be electrified along with the issue of flood control after the hard lessons learnt by Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen - the endless flood due to irresponsibility of local government to take care of electric pump system 
“ดอนเมืองเฟส 3” ติดปม สวล.ต้องทำ EIA ใหม่-“ศักดิ์สยาม” สั่งเคลียร์ สผ.เร่งปลดล็อกอีก 59 โครงการ


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> 5) Electrification from Thammasart Rangsit to Ban Phachi and the way to handle traffic controls so that commuter trains, intercity trains and red line commuter can run on the existing tracks after electrification without traffic congestion - need more study since this section would need the new 4th track to be electrified along with the issue of flood control after the hard lessons learnt by Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen - the endless flood due to irresponsibility of local government to take care of electric pump system


Where is this project coming from? I never heard of it before. Only vague concept but no one seriously pushing it. No feasible study nor detail design has been done either and suddenly, it pops up requesting EIA clearance and ready to be build. Don't be mistaken, I do welcome this project. I'm just surprise.

And may I ask, regarding this (highlighted in Red)...



Wisarut said:


> 4) Red line commuter from Rangsit to Thammasart Rangsit which need more studies to get more data for EIA clearance due to the issue of flood by the Great Flood of 2011.


and this



Wisarut said:


> 5) Electrification from Thammasart Rangsit to Ban Phachi and the way to handle traffic controls so that commuter trains, intercity trains and red line commuter can run on the existing tracks after electrification without traffic congestion - need more study since this section would need the new 4th track to be electrified along with the issue of flood control after the hard lessons learnt by Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen - the endless flood due to irresponsibility of local government to take care of electric pump system


News from the website you provided didn't say anything highlighted in Red. Where did you get this information from?


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> Where is this project coming from? I never heard of it before. Only vague concept but no one seriously pushing it. No feasible study nor detail design has been done either and suddenly, it pops up requesting EIA clearance and ready to be build. Don't be mistaken, I do welcome this project. I'm just surprise.
> 
> And may I ask, regarding this (highlighted in Red)...
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> News from the website you provided didn't say anything highlighted in Red. Where did you get this information from?


Well the issues I DO know will not be printed by the jounalists due to their own laziness.


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Well the issues I DO know will not be printed by the jounalists due to their own laziness.


How did you know? Did you work on this project or join the public hearing?


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> How did you know? Did you work on this project or join the public hearing?


Never forget the past events including the great flood of 2011 along with all other things that form the parts of EIA


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Never forget the past events including the great flood of 2011 along with all other things that form the parts of EIA


So this is your own speculation (educated guess)?


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> So this is your own speculation (educated guess)?


Nope, my observation on the experiences of those who have to pass through the ordeal of Great Flood in 2011 along with my own experience at that time.


----------



## Wisarut

This latest news about 109km Chumporn - Ranong Railway line with to allow cargo services from Laem Chabang to Ranong for trades with Indian Subcontinents [India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka along with the landlocked Nepal and Bhutan via Kolkatta Port], Myanmar as well as Middle East and Africa get more serious by investing for consultant to draft EIA to gain EIA clearance with the budget of 74.71 Million Baht with the following allocation: 29.88 Million Baht in Year 2021 and 44.82 Million Baht in 2022 and the consultant in question has to work from February 2021 to February 2022. 

Here are the details of Chumporn - Ranong railway line:

The line will go from Saeng Daed station to follow much of Highway No. 4 with the list of following stations:

1. Khun Kathing - small station
2. Banna - small station
3. Wang Mai - small station
4. Pakchan - small station
5. Kraburi - small station
6. Bang Yai - small station
7. La Un - small station
8. Ranong Port - end of Main line
9. Ranong Railway terminus on the Branch line - mid size station
Even though this line will be single track at the time being, it has to allocate the land to allow double tracking once the demands of cargoes and passenger service gone up
Total distance 109 km
At grade 67 km
Elevated track 33 km
Tunnel 8 km
No level crossing

The planned railway traffic in the first year

1. Local train (Chumporn - Ranong) 4 trains a day 
2. Intercity train (Bangkok - Ranong) 1 train a day
3. Cargo train (Lad Krabang ICD - Ranong Port) 2 trains a day - the cargo service from Nong Khai to Ranong Port not included yet.
Preliminary investment 29,222 Million Baht
expenditure after opening 16,321 Million Baht

EIRR 8.55%
NPV - 4,500 Million Baht
B/C 0.68

NPV - 20,000 Million Baht
FIRR 2%
B/C 0.39
Quite a good investment even though EIRR has not reached 12% threshold yet. The best deal is to let the government invest on the line while SRT is focusing on running the traffic. This scheme has boosted the FIRR to 9.87% - quite a good way to invest.
This railway line is a part of Southern Economic Corridor (SEC) for Ranong, Chumporn, Surat Thani and Nakhon Srithammarat

predicted number of passengers
Year 2025: 5,700 men a day
Year 2044: 9,330 men a day
predicted cargo service (Excluding Chinese cargoes for exporting to the 3rd countries)
Year 2025: 33,000 metric tons a year
Year 2044: 60,000 metric tons a year








ปูทางแลนด์บริดจ์! อนุมัติ 74 ล้าน ศึกษาสร้างทางรถไฟ ‘ชุมพร-ท่าเรือน้ำลึกระนอง’


ครม.อนุมัติงบ 74 ล้านบาท ‘สำรวจ-ออกแบบ-ทำอีไอเอ-ประมาณการลงทุน’ โครงการสร้างทางรถไฟ 'ชุมพร-ท่าเรือน้ำลึกระนอง' ปูทาง ‘แลนด์บริดจ์’ เชื่อมโยงการขนส่งจาก 2 ฝั่งทะเล ‘อ่าวไทย-อันดามัน’ ด้าน 'คมนาคม' คาดลงนามจ้างบริษัทที่ปรึกษาก.พ.64 ใช้เวลาศึกษานาน 12 เดือน ................ สำนักข่าวอิศรา...




www.isranews.org







__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1038028169968995


รายงานการศึกษาด้านการขนส่งและจราจร



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2727627234125444


----------



## Wisarut

SRT has to slam the brake by withdrawing the plan to purchase the new 965 BCFs at 2300 Million Baht to be on leasing to cut down the rolling stock repair and maintainace burden. 
The alternative is to shift the burder by letting the private sector pay the lease of the track capacity to run cargo trains.

The budget constrain by Covid-19 epidemic is the reason behind such a change and it is the policy of Minister of Transport to encourage more private sectors to run the cargo trains by paying the lease on 
of the track capacity to fill up the services which SRT cannot fulfill. 

Nevertheless, the plan to purchase the new 184 intercity aircon DMU cariages including spare parts with the price tag of 15000 Million Baht is still on the line but need a clearance on the traffic plan 
along with budget issue with NESDB.

Next one line for the new carriages and wagons procrument in 2021 - 2025 and the new 216 DMU carriages for local trains with the price tag of 16000 million Baht
and the new 273 DMU carriage for coupling with existing DMUs at 9500 - 16000 million Baht so as to retire the existing Sprinter DMUs and Daewoo DMUs for the local trains 








รฟท.เบรกซื้อ “แคร่รถขนสินค้า” 965 คัน 2.3 พันล้าน-หาวิธีใหม่ลดภาระงบคาดเช่า-เอกชนร่วมทุน


รฟท.เบรกจัดซื้อแคร่รถสินค้า 965 คัน กว่า 2.3 พันล้าน “นิรุฒ” เผยขอถอนเรื่องจากคมนาคมกลับไปศึกษาทบทวนวิธีการจัดหาใหม่ให้เหมาะสมกับภาวะการลงทุน คาดเช่า หรือให้เอกชนร่วมเดินรถ ส่วนซื้อรถโดยสารดีเซล 184 คันกว่า 1.5 หมื่นล้านตามแผนเดิม




ibusiness.co









Facebook







www.facebook.com






https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=3452887721424815&set=a.3033691060011152


----------



## Wisarut

SRT asked to respect slum dwellers
Bangkok Post Excerpt
Oct 6, 2020

A group representing city slum dwellers on Monday asked the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) to take care of 30,000 people affected by infrastructure projects related to the high-speed train network.

Members of the Four Slum Region Network, an advocacy groups for marginalised communities in the kingdom, marked World Habitat Day by submitting a petition to the SRT.

It asks Transport Minister Saksayam Chidchob to look after 30,000 low-income residents living on SRT land by railway tracks and stations.

"Slum dwellers are always asked to make a sacrifice and move out when the state wants to lease or use public land for development schemes," said Nuengnitch Chidnok, president of the Four Slum Region Network after submitting the petition.

"The authorities and policy makers never bother to listen to their voices and there has been no help for those evicted from state property," she said.








SRT asked to respect slum dwellers


A group representing city slum dwellers on Monday asked the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) to take care of 30,000 people affected by infrastructure projects related to the high-speed train network.




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the new kind of Thai Railway tickets which is also a receipt - case to point is SP 25 (BKK - Nong Khai) and SP9 (BKK - Chiang Mai). BTW, my fellow Thai railway men have given a criticism that the paper for making these new tickets is too thin - need thicker paper along with the issue of ink that erode so quickly. 
Now, we have learnt that this new ticket has a name as "D-Ticket" which can be reprinted if this ticket has gone missing. Furthermore, the solution to prevent the quickly eroded ink is to use alcohol gel as the way to prevent eroding ink
https://www.facebook.com/pairuchm/posts/3307121676008813 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pairuchm/posts/3306000949454219


----------



## Wisarut

MEA has installed substation and Smart Metro Grid for power distribution and electric power system controled by SCADA system [Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition] for Bangsue Grand Central station and vincinity with coverage on 2,235 Rai (357.6 Hectares) of Bangsue Central area started since December 2017 with the price tag of 1275 Million Baht - now the installation is more than 90% done - First phase will handel 900 MVA and second phase will add another 300 MVA as needed for expanding red line commuter networks and the substation equipment to handle 230 KV, and 24KV (regular distribution voltage of MEA) along with protective and contrl system. The last 10% work are the removal of infrastructure before starting the power distribution to Bangsue Grand Central along with red line commuter networks in November 2020 













MEA เผยความคืบหน้าจ่ายไฟรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง สถานีกลางบางซื่อ พร้อมแล้วกว่าร้อยละ 90


6 ตุลาคม 2563) นายสมชาย หอมกลิ่นแก้ว รองผู้ว่าการการไฟฟ้านครหลวง หรือ MEA เปิดเผยว่า ตามที่ MEA ได้ก่อสร้างสถานีไฟฟ้าต้นทางบางซื่อ เพื่อรองรับการจ่ายไฟฟ้าพื้นที่สถานีกลางบางซื่อ (ศูนย์คมนาคมพหลโยธิน) และพื้นที่โดยรอบสถานีขนส่งมวลชนหรือ TOD (Transit Oriented District) ครอบคลุมพื้นที่กว่า 2,235...



www.naewna.com




MEA เผยความคืบหน้าจ่ายไฟรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง สถานีกลางบางซื่อ พร้อมแล้วกว่าร้อยละ 90


----------



## Wisarut

Local people of Phetburi have raised a concern on the double tracking project in this province after Irrigation Dept starts to release water from reservior to deal with the upcoming rainstorm








ชาวเพชรบุรีหวั่นโครงการก่อสร้างรถไฟรางคู่ส่งผลกระทบความเป็นอยู่ หลังกรมชลประทานจะทำการปล่อยน้ำจากเขื่อน


เพชรบุรี - รองนายกเทศมนตรีเมืองเพชรบุรี ลงพื้นที่สะพานดำเร่งประสานบริษัทผู้รับเหมาโครงการก่อสร้างรถไฟรางคู่ หวั่นส่งผลกระทบหลังจากรับแจ้งจากกรมชลจะทำการปล่อยน้ำจากเขื่อนเพชรในวันที่ 10 ต.ค. นี้ ในอัตรา 100 ลูกบาศก์เมตรต่อวินาที




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Lopburi to Pak Nam Pho in September 2020 as reported on 12 October 2020

Contract 1: Ban Klab - Khok Kraithiam elevated track (AKA Tha Wung Bypass) 

Contractor: Unique Engineering and Construction PCL
Expected Goal:21.640 %

Actual Progress:34.996 %

Net Progress:13.356 % (Ahead of goal by by13.356 %)



Contract 2: Tha Khae - Paknampho
Contractor:Unique Engineering and Construction PCL
Expected Goal:76.41 %
Actual Progress:62.35 %
Net Progress:-14.06 % (lagged behind the goal by14.06 %)





__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/644720079573751





__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/644722376240188


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Progress on Double tracking from Lopburi to Pak Nam Pho in September 2020 as reported on 12 October 2020
> 
> ....
> 
> Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including new station building at Phetburi and elevated station at Hua Hin
> Contractor:Unique Engineering and Construction PCL
> Expected Goal:76.41 %
> Actual Progress:62.35 %
> Net Progress:-14.06 % (lagged behind the goal by14.06 %)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/644720079573751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/644722376240188


It's Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho mate. Not Phetburi - Hua Hin section.


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> It's Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho mate. Not Phetburi - Hua Hin section.


Typo error while got drowsy


----------



## Wisarut

It is just a matter of time when SRT Traffic Dept will make the official opening of Nikhom Rotfai Maha Chai Halt and Wutthakat Halt 



__ https://www.facebook.com/chay.jupeeter/posts/3568777213172899




Now, the new schedule for Wongwian Yai - Mahachai commuter has been issued - effective on 23 October 2020 with the new stops at Nikhom Rotfai Maha Chai Halt and Wutthakat Halt 



__ https://www.facebook.com/chay.jupeeter/posts/3572357759481511


----------



## Wisarut

It took 16 months campaign to realize Wutthakart Stop at km 4+627.40 on 23 October 2020 - now, you can drop at Wutthakart Skytrain station to ride Mahachai Railway



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1046541012451044


----------



## Wisarut

110 Year Makkasan Factory - the living legend of Thai Railway since 1910 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=203219071183544&id=101871417984977


----------



## Wisarut

After waiting for about 10 years, red line Commuter EMU set has reached Taling Chan Railway Junction on 21 October 2020. At the time being, the max speed is 25 kph before further test run at 140 kph. Next thing is the test of the whole system by running from Bangsue Central to Talingchan and Bangsue Central to Rangsit in November 2020 - with a hope to get ready for test run with full loaded of passengers in March 2021 before the real opening in July 2021 
Now, 23 sets of 25 sets of Hitachi EMU have been delivered - 14 sets of 6-car formation and 9 sets of 4-car formation. The last 2 sets (1 six-car formation and 1 four-car formation) will be delivered in November 2020 for test run.



__ https://www.facebook.com/reporterjourney/posts/1578789128960073





__ https://www.facebook.com/piyaphat.ryoushindai/posts/3459641504078969





__ https://www.facebook.com/reporterjourney/posts/1578789128960073





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2743115592576608


----------



## Wisarut

Look at the schedule for Southern Railways of Thailand effective on 16 November 2020. So many Southerners in Bangkok said it would be better to take a low cost airline flights back home until the Double tracking of Southern lines are done in 2022 or 2023 



__ https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/4259407904075404


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn reported on 30 October 2020
Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Date: 22 October 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 74.654 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 72.774 %
Progress: -1.880 % (Delayed by 1.880%)
Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua hin station
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Date: 22 October 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 74.177 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 75.546 %
Progress: 1.369 % (Ahead the Goal by 1.369 %)
Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Date: 22 October 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 79.65 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 76.83 %
Progress: -2.82 % (Delayed by 2.82 %)
Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan
Contractor: KS - C Consortium
Date: 22 October 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 65.200 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 68.396 %
Progress: 3.196 % (Ahead the Goal by 3.196 %)
Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Date: 22 October 2020
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 84.784 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 59.221 %
Progress: -25.563 % (Delayed by 25.563 %)



__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2770211906566881


----------



## Wisarut

From 6 to 13 December 2020, SRT has to close some tracks and allow single track operation from Donmueang to Chiang Rak via Rangsit to connect the rails of the main Northern line with red line commuter rails. Sorry for this inconvenience.



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4009574462390728


----------



## Wisarut

Bidding for major repair of 57 Diesel electric Locomotives [36 GEA + 21 HID] to install ECTS-1 signal system so that they can be used in Bangsue Central without problem with the price tag of 2400 Million Baht . It would start the project in 2021 with the bidding form selling in January 2021 and contract signing in June 2021 and it would take 1200 days to finish major repairs and installation of ECTS-1 on all 57 locomotives by being delivered in 12 batches from 2024 to 2025. The qualified bidders must have experience in major repair of Diesel electric locomotives though.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2754778664743634






__ https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/5107439015936789


----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Bidding for major repair of 57 Diesel electric Locomotives [36 GEA + 21 HID] to install ECTS-1 signal system so that they can be used in Bangsue Central without problem with the price tag of 2400 Million Baht . It would start the project in 2021 with the bidding form selling in January 2021 and contract signing in June 2021 and it would take 1200 days to finish major repairs and installation of ECTS-1 on all 57 locomotives by being delivered in 12 batches from 2024 to 2025. The qualified bidders must have experience in major repair of Diesel electric locomotives though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2754778664743634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/5107439015936789


I don't understand why SRT wait for the Red line to finish it's construction first before start upgrading intercity train. So no intercity service to Bang Sue till 2025 even the station is complete in 2021?


----------



## Wisarut

Unknow2 said:


> I don't understand why SRT wait for the Red line to finish it's construction first before start upgrading intercity train. So no intercity service to Bang Sue till 2025 even the station is complete in 2021?


since the first attempt failed to attract the bidders! The prices are too low to become acceptable.


----------



## Wisarut

Pasak Jolasit excursion train







will be ready for ticket selling on 5 November 2020 before the actual service on 14 November 2020 to 31 January 2021 

The days of this excursion train services will be:
November 2020: 14, 15, 21, 22, 28, 29 November 2020
December 2020: 6, 12, 13, 19, 20 December 2020
January 2021: 9, 10, 16, 17, 23, 24, 30, 31 January 2021

Departure from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong at 07:10 AM - stopping at Samsen, Bangsue, Bangkhen, Laksi, Donmueang, Rangsit, Ayutthaya, Saraburi, Kaeng Khoi, Kaeng Suea Ten until it reaches the via duct at km 172 of Pasak Jolasit dam to make 30 minute stop before stopping at Khok Salung for shopping local products for 30 minute before heading to Pasak Jolasit halt at 11:42 AM to have some lunch and another shopping of OTOP or going piltrim at Wat Muang or the freshwater creature museum. 
the train will depart from Pasak Jolasit at 3:30 PM to be at Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong at 06:50 PM

Ticket rates:
1. Third Class Non Airconditioned seat: 
Bangkok <-> Pasak Jolasit 290 Baht for this round trip
Saraburi/Kaeng Khoi <-> Khok Salung 110 Baht for this round trip
Kaeng Suea Ten <-> Pasak Jolasit 60 Baht for this round trip
Pasak Jolasit - Bangkok 150 Baht single trip

2. Second Class Airconditioned seat:
Bangkok <-> Pasak Jolasit 490 Baht for this round trip
Saraburi/Kaeng Khoi <-> Khok Salung 290 Baht for this round trip
Pasak Jolasit - Bangkok 250 Baht single trip

For the special Saloon, the rate per carriage would be as follows: 

1. Special Saloon (OTOP Train) 2 carriages for 110 passengers at 51,400 Baht
2. Airconditioned Carriage with Non Airconditioned Restaurant car 1 carriage for 20 passengers at 34,000 Baht 
3. Airconditioned Carriage with Airconditioned Restaurant car 1 carriage for 30 passengers at 34,000 Baht
4. Prestige set with VIP carriages for 8 passengers, meeting carriage for 30 passengers, recreation and meeting for 30 passengers - 40000 Baht per carriage + 1500 Baht a day for sound control officer 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4021146491233525





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2756030287951805


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the published schedule for Southern trains effective on 16 November 2020 - at least Rapid 173/173, SP41/42, SP45/46 (BKK - Padang besar), SP 947/948 and SP 949/950 (Hatyai - Padang besar) have been restored 
































เปิดตารางเดินรถใหม่รถไฟสายใต้เริ่ม 16 พ.ย.นี้


----------



## Wisarut

TWK90 said:


> *Thailand plans to complete and open the largest railway station in ASEAN by 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand Puts Forward the Next Great Leap: The Largest Railway Station in Southeast Asia - PR Newswire APAC
> 
> 
> BANGKOK, Nov. 6, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- Thailand Puts Forward the Next Great Leap: The Largest Railway Station in Southeast Asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.prnasia.com


Thai version of the news about Bangsue Central is here: Bangsue Central which is to be opened next year to supersede Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong will be the transition point between Bangkok commuter networks, subway, BTS and eventually Airport Rail Link and High Speed train connecting three airports.

Dimension of Bangsue Central is 596.6 meters long x 244 meters width x 43 meter height with the usable area of 274,192 square meters on the 2325 Rai (372 Hectares) of railway land. 

Underground floor - the park and ride for 1624 automobiles.
First floor is for ticket selling, waiting hall, connection with Blue Ring MRT.
Mezzanine floor will be commercial area and control room.
Second floor is for intercity trains (8 platforms) and red line commuter networks (4 platforms). 
Third Floor which is to be opened in 2024 is for Airport Line and High Speed train connecting three Airport [Donmueang, Suvannabhunm, U-Tapao via Pataya] (2 platforms), Thai - China High Speed train to Khorat and Nong Khai and Thai - Japanese High Speed train to Phitsanuloke and Chiang Mai (6 platforms) and Southern high speed train to Hua Hin and further (4 platforms). 

Hope that the first year will handle 208,000 passengers a day and 396,000 passengers a day in 2032.

The report on 25 September 2020 states that Bangsue Central is almost 100% done. The unfinished work is the installation of ECTS-1 traffic control, ticket selling, communication system, and other system related to red line commuter. The unfinished works is now 87% done. There will be commercial development around Bangsue Central including, office, hotel, and malls - smart city in making. However, Covid-19 epidemic along with the way investors have ignored the bidding for Zone A of Bangsue Central has compelled SRT to make a serious reconsideration. Better wait until the red line commuter has started the service so as to come up with the new land leasing deals. 

For the case of Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong which opened on 25 June 1916, the dimension is 100 meters width x 300 meters long [the height is not more than 10 meter] with with the usable area of 192,000 square meters on the 120 Rai (19.2 Hectares) of railway land limited by Phadung Krungkasem city moat, Rama I road, Rama IV road and expressway - effective cannot expandable and the city regulation has forbidden the high rise on the railway land at Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong. Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong has 14 platforms for intercity trains and handle 60000 passengers a day. 

SRT has made a clear point that only SOME intercity train services (Northern line, Southern line, and Northeastern line) and commuter will have to be assigned to Bangsue Central with have sealed tanks for carrying waste. The rest still stick with the good old Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong including all Eastern Railway lines with some sections transformed into Railway Museum. 


For the progress on red line commuter [Bangsue Central - Taling Chan, Bangsue Central - Rangsit], all 25 sets of red line commuter EMUs from Hitachi will be delivered by the end of November 2020 (10 sets of four car formations + 15 sets of six car formation). Test run of all 25 sets will be done in February 2021 before test run with loaded passengers to be done in June 2021 before official opening. Red line commuter will get further extension to Salaya and Thammasart University Rangsit Campus along with extension to Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong and Hua Mark in 2026 - 2027 if the construction of extensions started in 2023. 

Dept of Land transport will consider rerouting some BMTA buses to feed Bangsue Central if not coming up with shuttle bus service between Bangsue Central and Mochit 2 - but need to negotiate on 58 rai (9.28 Hectares) land leasing with SRT even though some of intercity bus service by Transportation Co. Ltd. will move back to the old Mochit. 








ระบบรถรางยักษ์ใหญ่ไทย ขนส่งทันสมัยสุดในเอเชีย


นับถอยหลังเปิดโฉมระบบ รถ-รางไทย “สถานีกลางบางซื่อ” ศูนย์กลางคมนาคมทันสมัยที่สุดในเอเชียตะวันออกเฉียงใต้ ทดแทนสถานีรถไฟกรุงเทพ (หัวลำโพง) เพื่อรองรับความเจริญเติบโตของเมือง




www.thairath.co.th





SRT will have to come up with subsidiary to deal with SRT asset management including the SRT land around Bangsue Central. Even though SRT Asset Management will have SRT as 100% shareholders, the subsidiaries inside that SRT Asset management will have SRT as 48% shareholders, the private partners as 47-48% shareholders and 3% 
Preferred shares so that the subsidiaries will be functioned in much more effective ways. This is to boost up the revenue from SRT land at Bangsue Central, Makkasan Central, Maenam station, Ratchadaphisek ring, RCA from 1% to 4-5%. 

Furthermore, SRT has to clear the *variation order (VO)* with the price tags of *10,345 Million Baht* which cause the cost overrun on red line commuter and Bangsue Central. Without clearing the variation order (AKA cost overrun), SRT will not be able to open Bangsue Central and red line commuter networks. This settlement on the Variation Order will have to be reported to JICA (creditor) in the next 2 weeks. 








รฟท.เร่งแจ้งเกิดบริษัททรัพย์สิน-วางโครงสร้างมีบริษัทย่อยลุยหารายได้


“ศักดิ์สยาม” เร่ง รฟท.จดทะเบียนตั้งบริษัทลูกทรัพย์สินใน พ.ย. เคาะชื่อ “เอสอาร์ที แอสเซท” วางโครงสร้างมีบริษัทย่อย รถไฟถือหุ้นต่ำกว่า 50% หลุดรัฐวิสาหกิจเน้นคล่องตัว พร้อมจี้เคลียร์ปมค่า VO หมื่นล้านสายสีแดงหากไม่จบเปิดเดินรถไม่ได้




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is paying 61 Million Baht to SRTET to run red line commuter services from November 2020 to October 2021.
SRTET is hiring 200 contract workers to run red line commuter from that 61 Million Baht contract.
SRT is going to make a test run with loaded passengers in March 2021 with a hope to allow free ride as the trial service in July 2021 and the official open for commercial service in November 2021. So far, the test run of Hitachi EMUs from Wat Samian Naree to Rangsit (Northern line) along with Bangsue to Talingchan (Western line) have found no problems at all. Well, red line commuter is quite a big expenditure but the initial service will have to be a free ride as usual.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2764743583747142


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn reported on 5 November 2020
Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 76.865 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 74.291 %
Progress: -2.574 % (Delayed by 2.574%)

Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 75.758 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 75.907 %
Progress: 0.149 % (Ahead the Goal by 0.149 %)

Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 80.79 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 77.15 %
Progress: -3.64 % (Delayed by 3.64 %)

Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan
Contractor: KS - C Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 65.600 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 69.616 %
Progress: 4.016 % (Ahead the Goal by 4.016 %)

Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 87.743 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 60.261 %
Progress: -27.482 % (Delayed by 27.482 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2783928835195188


----------



## Wisarut

Delay on Contract 2 (Tha Khae - Pak Nampho section) by 19.25% due the issue of container yard at Nakhon Sawan station







which has become a dispute - Nakhon Sawan vs Khao Thong has caused the delay of opening the 145-km double tracking from Lopburi to Pak Nampho with a price tag of 21500 Million Baht to Year 2023 by giving 18-month extension.

The overall progress: 52.61 % - faster than expected goal by 17.28%
Contract 1: 29-km Elevated track from Ban Klab to Khok Krathiam
Contractor: Unique Engineering and construction PCL - Sinohydro
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 23.06 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress: 38.38%
Progress:15.32 % (Ahead the Goal by15.32%)

Contract 2: 116-km Elevated track fromTha Khae - Pak Nampho
Contractor: Unique Engineering and construction PCL 
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 82.17 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress: 62.92%
Progress: -19.25% (Delayed by19.25%)

Contract for 2770 million Baht signal installation
Contractor: Bombardier Transportation Signal (Thailand) - Unique Engineering and construction PCL
Progress: start surveying the area for installation signal and telecommunication

Reasons behind the delays on contract 2 that compelled the request for 18-month extension from the deadline on January 2021 to July 2022 but to prepare the reason for extension by the end of November 2020 and SRT Board approval by the end of December 2020. 

1. Need major modification due to the issue of Container Yard. Originally, the cabinet along with the local private sectors said in 2018 that Nakhon Sawan station should not be the place for container yard even though the station is quite far from Nakhon Sawan city center (Pak Nampho station is the station closest to city center - just need regular ferry). Therefore, the cabinet and the local private sector said Khao Thong station should be the place for container yard. However, the survey on Khao Thong station has given SRT a conclusion that Khao thong is not an appropriate place for Container Yard. Therefore, the container yard should be the area within Fort Chiraprawat which is not far from Nakhon Sawan station . Let's see how the container yard will be in Fort Charaprawat after Royal Thai Army has approved such usage on Army Land.

2. Another problem is at Ban Takli station since Local people gone mad on SRT for blocking the level crossing and force the local people to make a U-turn 5 km away from the old level crossing - need to come up with semi elevated track to allow the automobiles to pass under the railway track while forcing SRT to modify Ban Takli station.

On the other hand, 23 km elevated track along Highway 366 and 6 km ramp at Ban Klab and Khok Krathiam has NO problem at all. Hope that the elevated track will be done in June 2022.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2765825586972275


----------



## Wisarut

Now, SRT Construction Project Center has issued the letter about the royal decree for defining the areas for Land expropriation for the construction of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway line in the following districts which will have to be executed in early 2021:

1. Denchai district of Phrae
2. Soong Men district of Phrae
3. Mueang district of Phrae
4. Nong Muang Khai district of Phrae
5. Song district of Phrae
6. Ngao district of Lampang
7. Muang district of Phayao
8. Dok Khamtai district of Phayao
9. Phu Kam Yao district of Phayao
10. Pa Daed district of Chiang Rai
11. Soong Men district of Chiang Rai
12. Mueang district of Chiang Rai
13. Wiang Chai Muang Khai district of Phrae
14. Wiang Chiang Rung district of Phrae
15. Doi Luang district of Chiang Rai
16. Chiang Khong district of Chiang Rai

This letter has been sent to Department of Rail Transport Ministry of Transport, Budget Bureau and so on. This Royal decree is to become an effective law of the land in Early 2021 since it passed both public hearing and Budget bureau approval for budget allocation.


----------



## Wisarut

Introduction of D Ticket system of SRT with QR Code on 18 November 2020, allowing 30 day reservation though. If you lost the ticket, it can be reprinted.



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4064613853553455


----------



## Wisarut

Demolition of Flyover across railway track near Sima Thani Hotel will be started in July 2021 due to the need for the revision of EIA on the elevated section across Khorat City and the redesign of Nakhon Ratchasima Railway station and Thanon Jira Junction station. The revision would need the tunnel digging across the railway track to replace the demolished flyover in addion to the elevated track across Khorat city which to be started in December 2020 to be done in December 2023 which can be delayed to 2024 or worse due the fact that the demolision of flyover and the construction of tunnel across the railway track without disruption would need 2000 Million Baht more budget along with EIA clearance - effectively delay to July 2021 and done in July 2024. 

This 5.4-km elevated track section is a part of 69-km double tracking from Klong Khanant Jit (Chanthuek township in Pakchong district of Nakhon Ratchasima) to Thanon Jira which caused the budget for this section from 7,721 Million Baht to 11,518 Million Baht 








ของบเพิ่มยกระดับสีคิ้ว-โคราช ‘ทุบสะพานสีมาธานี’รอปีหน้า


koratdaily หนังสือพิมพ์โคราชคนอีสาน




www.koratdaily.com


----------



## Wisarut

Now, all 25 sets of Hitachi EMUs for red line commuter (15 sets of six car formation and 10 sets of four car formation) have been delivered and they are under test run to find any defects and trains those locomotive drivers to have new skills. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3593745070683995&id=222323771159492


----------



## Wisarut

Setting up three new subsidiary companies for SRT to handle the following affairs to improve service qualities:
SRT Traffic Companies
SRT Track and Telecommunication Maintenance and Rolling Stocks
SRT Asset Management 








รฟท.ระดมความเห็น วางโมเดลตั้ง 3 บริษัทลูกเร่งสร้างรายได้เพิ่ม


รฟท.จัดประชุมระดมความคิดเห็นจากผู้บริหารและพนักงานทั่วประเทศ ศึกษาและวิเคราะห์ความเหมาะสม ตั้งบริษัทเดินรถ, บริษัทซ่อมบำรุงโครงสร้างพื้นฐาน และบริษัทซ่อมบำรุงรางและล้อเลื่อน เพื่อแก้ปัญหาและขับเคลื่อนองค์กร เพิ่มรายได้




mgronline.com












รฟท.ลุยผุด 3 บริษัทลูก หนุนยกระดับคุณภาพบริการผู้โดยสาร


วันนี้ 23 พฤศจิกายน 2563 ณ โรงแรมเซ็นทารา แกรนด์ เซ็นทร …




www.matichon.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4079532468728260










รฟท.ลุยผุด 3 บริษัทลูก หนุนยกระดับคุณภาพบริการผู้โดยสาร


วันนี้ 23 พฤศจิกายน 2563 ณ โรงแรมเซ็นทารา แกรนด์ เซ็นทร …




www.matichon.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Going to finish the first phase double tracking with total distance of about 700 km by the end of 2022 even though it is likely to be done in 2023 while realizing 14 lines of mass transit system (MRT - BTS Skytrain - Red line commuter networks - Monorails) along with High Speed train connecting Three Airports and Thai - China High Speed train by the end of 2028 








“คมนาคม” เผยปี 65 รถไฟทางคู่เสร็จ 5 สาย-เปิดเอกชนร่วมใช้ราง ลดต้นทุนโลจิสติกส์


“คมนาคม” เผยปี 65 รถไฟทางคู่ก่อสร้างเสร็จอีก 5 สาย ระยะทางกว่า 700 กม. เร่งก่อสร้างรถไฟความเร็วสูง 2 สาย เตรียมเปิดเอกชนร่วมใช้ราง ตั้งเป้าเพิ่มสัดส่วนขนส่งทางรางเป็น 30%




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Going to finish the first phase double tracking with total distance of about 700 km by the end of 2022 even though it is likely to be done in 2023 while realizing 14 lines of mass transit system (MRT - BTS Skytrain - Red line commuter networks - Monorails) along with High Speed train connecting Three Airports and Thai - China High Speed train by the end of 2028 








“คมนาคม” เผยปี 65 รถไฟทางคู่เสร็จ 5 สาย-เปิดเอกชนร่วมใช้ราง ลดต้นทุนโลจิสติกส์


“คมนาคม” เผยปี 65 รถไฟทางคู่ก่อสร้างเสร็จอีก 5 สาย ระยะทางกว่า 700 กม. เร่งก่อสร้างรถไฟความเร็วสูง 2 สาย เตรียมเปิดเอกชนร่วมใช้ราง ตั้งเป้าเพิ่มสัดส่วนขนส่งทางรางเป็น 30%




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

temporary shut down Ban Pin - Pha Khan section on 3, 8 December 2020 for bridge replacement with galvanized steel bridges to accommodate 20-ton axle load locomotives



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4101575539857286


----------



## Wisarut

Since Rapid 173/174 has not been revived yet due to Covid-19, Express 85/86 have to make a stop at Ban pong from 1 December 2020 to 28 February 2021:

Express 85: Arrived 21:43 Departed 21:44
Express 86: Arrived 05:54 Departed 05:55

Note : Stopping more train at Ban Pong has become so popular that it is just a matter of time when all the trains including SP31/32 have to make a stop at this station to serve those who live in Kanchanaburi as well as Suphanburi. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/thituthai/posts/10221580317550733


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn reported on 19 November 2020
Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 79.344 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 75.375 %
Progress: -3.969 % (Delayed by 3.969%)

Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 79.230 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 78.498 %
Progress: -0.732 % (Delayed by 0.732 %)

Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 83.43 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 77.78 %
Progress: -5.65 % (Delayed by 5.65 %)

Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan
Contractor: KS - C Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 69.112 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 69.896 %
Progress: 0.784 % (Ahead the Goal by 0.784 %)

Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 90 642%
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 62.514 %
Progress: -28.128 % (Delayed by28.128%)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2795985753989496


----------



## Wisarut

Schedules to realize Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Kong line and Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with total length of 678 km and the total price tag of 127,000 Million Baht. One thing to be sure: Bidding in February 2021 with the result shown in April 2021. However, the Royal Decree for land expropriation will have to be issued so as to sign the contract and start their works:

these 2 new lines with TOR for bidding revealed for the first public hearingon 23 - 30 December 2020 and the second public hearing in Mid January 2021 are:
1. Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (323 km at 72,900 Million Baht)
2. Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (355 km at 54,600 Million Baht)

If there is no objection, the bidding for these 2 new lines will be ready in early February 2021 before calling the bidding in Mid February 2021 and got the winners in early April 2021 before Songkran of 2021.
Contract signing ceremonies will be held in early May 2021 before issuing NTP in mid May 2021.

The reason not to call a bidding is due to the delay of issuing the Royal decree for land expropriation which also delay of signing ceremony. Therefore, the first priority is to get the Royal Decree for land expropriation issued after cabinet approval and published in the Royal Gazette so as to sign the contract and issue NTP to start the construction 
without legal issues. This is compelled SRT to make a contact with Cabinet Secretariat Office to deal with Royal Decree issue to gain cabinet approval. 

It would take 4 years for constructing Ban Phai - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (355 km at 54,600 Million Baht) to be opened in 2026 and 6 years for constructing Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (323 km at 72,900 Million Baht) including 4 tunnels to be opened in 2028.



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2781831858704981


----------



## Wisarut

Goodbye the old green tickets of Thai Railway - Hello QR Code tickets for Thai Railway effective on 18 December 2020.



__ https://www.facebook.com/onenews31/posts/3792663734155407


----------



## Wisarut

Thai Pageant candidates riding Daewoo DMUs of SP8 to make a stop at Tha Chomphoo Bridge in Lamphun



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=383543136066844


----------



## Wisarut

the way to run cross Border cargo train at Padang Besar - from Thai side of Padang Besar to Padang Besar station on Malaysia side. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=390497272383212&id=115345433231732


----------



## Wisarut

Massive double tracking Projects on 5 routes with total price tags of 89,514 Million Baht are facing delays - contractors must ask for extensions, the revision of the design and cost overrun on land expropriations. 

Just section from 132-km Map Krabao to Thanon Jira section with price tag of 29,968.62 Millions Baht alone needs 383 million Baht more for land expropriation on 258 land plots with the size of 242 Rai (38.72 Hectares) in Muak Lek, Pakchong, Sikiw, and Mueang district of Nakhon Ratchasima from the original allocation of 56 million Baht due the originally abandoned areas have become cultivated land with a lot of houses while the new assessed land prices by 
Treasury Dept. have shown the price hikes for those land plots. 

Progress on this 132-km Map Krabao to Thanon Jira section is 
Contract 1: Map Krabao - Klong Khananchit (58 km at 7,560 Million Baht)
Contractor: Italian Thai Development PCL since 1 February 2018 
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 70.29 %
Progress: 2.78% - a hope to be done on 31 January 2022.

Contract 3: Tunnel section (5 km at 9,290 Million Baht)
Contractor: Italian Thai Development PCL - Right Tunneling
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 42.219%
Progress: - 8.514% (delayed by 8.514%) with a hope to be done on 30 December 2021

However, the worst things happened on Map Krabao - Thanon Jira double tracking project are Contract 2 (Klong Khananchit - Thanon Jira - 69 km) cannot be started yet due to the need for additional revisions of EIA with the cost overrun due to extra works including elevated tracks across Khorat city and Sikiw city from 7,060 Million Baht to 11,000 Million Baht to please those Khorat people so the construction can be started in 2021.This would requires cabinet approvals for extra budget. 

Lopburi - Paknampho section with the total distance of 148 km and a price tag of 21,467 Million Baht need to revise the design, need 18-month extension from the original deadline of January 2021, not to mention about 50 million Baht more for land expropriation. The progress on Lopburi - Paknam Pho section will be as follows:

Contract 1: Ban Klub - Khok Kriathiam (AKA Tha Wung bypass) with total distance of 32 km and a price tag of 10,050 Million Baht 
Contractor: Unique Engineering PCL - Sino-Hydro - started since 15 June 2018
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 26.06%
Progress: 9.7% with a hope to be done in June 2022. 

Contract 2: Tha Khae - Pak Nampho with total distance of 116 km and a price tag of 8,649 Million Baht 
Contractor: Unique Engineering PCL - started since 1 February 2018,
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 58.30%
Progress: -1.34% (Delayed by 1.34%) - delayed from the expected goal due to the issue of container yard at Nakhon Sawan. 


All sections from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn (421 km with total price tag of 33,982 Million Baht are now suffering from delays - need at least 15 - 20 months to be done, effectively delaying the opening of double track by at least a year from 2022 to 2023 including:

Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km with a price tag of 8,200 Million Baht
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd. - started since 1 February 2018,
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 75.375 %
Progress: -3.969 % (Delayed by 3.969%) with deadline of January 2021. SRT Board is going to approve the extension up to December 2022 to deal with the issue of 7 unexploded bombs in the bottom of Maeklong river by the new design of the railway bridge not to mention about the designed plans are not in line with actual construction area - causing the conflicts with signal system so it needs more work to ensure that the double tracking section and new ECTS-1 signal installation would be in tandem rather than in conflicts. 

Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km with a price tag of 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] - started since 1 February 2018,
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 78.498 %
Progress: -0.732 % (Delayed by 0.732 %) with a hope to be done in January 2021. SRT Board is going to approve the extension up to December 2022 to deal with level crossing issues not to mention about the designed plans are not in line with actual construction area - causing the conflicts with signal system so it needs more work to ensure that the double tracking section and new ECTS-1 signal installation would be in tandem rather than in conflicts. 

Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km with a price tag of 5,800 Million Baht
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] - started since 1 February 2018,
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 77.78 %
Progress: -5.65 % (Delayed by 5.65 %) - now getting 11 month extension to be done in June 2021

Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km with a price tag of 6,465 Million Baht
Contractor: KS Ruam Kha - China Railway 11th Bureau Group Corporation Ltd. Consortium
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 69.896 %
Progress: 0.784 % - still not finished the deadline of October 2020 due to the issue of level crossings at 4 places including the change from the elevated section to elevated Horseshoe U-turn along with the case of underpasses and overpasses, so this section need 15 month extension to be done on 30 January 2022.

Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 80 km with a price tag of 5,992 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] - Thai P-Con and Industry Consortium - started since 1 February 2018,
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 62.514 %
Progress: -28.128 % (Delayed by 28.128%), due to the issue of level crossings at 4 places including the change from the elevated section to elevated Horseshoe U-turn along with the case of underpasses and overpasses, so this section need 12 month extension from January 2021 to be done on 30 January 2022.

SRT is going to invest about 18,000 Million Baht for the new ECTS-1 along with the purchase of the 50 new locomotives, ready for service in late 2023.

The Contracts for the new ECTS-1 signal system with total price tags of 11,494.271 Million Baht have been signed on 24 December 2019 but the whole new signal system installation will be done in 2023 in the following manners:

1. Northern line (Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho at 2,768 Million Baht) 
Contractor: Bombardier (Thailand) - Unique Engineering PCL - started on 24 January 2020 to be done in 39 months (24 April 2023)

2. Northeastern line (Map Krabao - Thanon Jira at 2,445 Million Baht) 
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] - LS Industrial Systems (LSIS) from South Korea - started on 24 January 2020 to be done in 45 months (24 October 2023)

3. Southern line (Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn at 2,445 Million Baht) 
Contractor: China Railway Signal & Communication (CRSC) from Mainland China - started on 27 January 2020 to be done in 36 months (27 January 2023)

50 New Diesel Electric Locomotives with 16-ton axle load and spare parts for 5 years at 6,525 Million Baht with 120 kph max speed) has been signed on 1 September 2020with contractor from SFR (Sanfoco International Co.Ltd., River Engineering Co.Ltd.) who are acting as the agent for CRRC QISHUYAN CO., LTD. (the same one who deliver 20 new heavy diesel electric locomotives with 20-ton axle load for cargo trains) to be delivered in 950 days.
These new diesel electric locomotives are to be used to retire the good old GE locomotives from the main land and to replace the first batch of Alsthom Locomotives which have been in used since 1975 and to be use for the new double track to improve the cargo service (70 kph max speed using single air brake for BCFs) and passenger services (120 kph max speed). 









รถไฟทางคู่ 5 สายดีเลย์ยกแผง รับเหมาขอต่อเวลา-ติดรื้อแบบ-เวนคืนพุ่ง


รีวิวรถไฟทางคู่ 5 สาย วงเงิน 8.9 หมื่นล้าน สารพัดปัญหารุมเร้า สร้างหลุดเป้ายกแผง รับเหมาพร้อมใจขอต่อเวลา “มาบกะเบา-จิระ” ค่าเวนคืนงอกเพิ่ม 383 ล้าน




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

Opening of Rangsit station of Red Line commuter in front of Boss Hotel at 5 AM of 10 December 2020 even though the rail modification on Donmueang - Chiang Rak would not be done until 13 December 2020. https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/3508494542565846



__ https://www.facebook.com/TrainBusAirplane/posts/209378950759027





__ https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/5270382912975731


----------



## Wisarut

Cabinet just approving the Royal decree for land expropriation for the construction of 323-km Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway line with the price tag of 85,345 Million Baht. 

Now, SRT is hiring the consultant to work on land survey for finding the land suitable for expropriation on 7292 land plots on 9661 Rai of land (1545.76 Hectares) along with 1200 households in Phrae, Lampang, Phayao and Chiang Rai with the land expropriation of 10660 Million Baht. 

TOR for bidding to construct the line has the price tag of 72,921 Million Baht with 1764 Million Baht consultant fees with three contracts to be done.

Denchai - Ngao (104 km at 26,704 Million Baht)
Ngao - Chiang Rai (135 km at 28,735 Million Baht)
Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (84 km at 17,482 Million Baht)
 The total stations and stops are 26 stations and stops with 4 container yards and 1 ICD at Chiang Khong along with the 40 flyovers across railway lands and 102 underpasses to be opened in December 2025.

Hope that this land decree will become the law of the land soon as the way to call the bidding for contractors to handle this project.
รฟท.เตรียมปักหมุดเวนคืนที่ดิน 4 จังหวัด ก่อสร้างทางคู่”เด่นชัย – เชียงราย – เชียงของ”


----------



## Wisarut

Department of Rail Transport has come to inspect the progress on the construction of Bang Sue Grand Central on 8 December 2020 along with the assessment on the facilities in Bang Sue Grand Central including restrooms, counter for ticket selling, Ticket Vending Machines, direction signs, parking lots, the bus stop area, facilities for senior citizens, the handicapped, pregnant ladies, the progress on the construction of underground tunnel to connect Bang Sue Grand central with Bang Sue Subway station before the opening in 2021. Furthermore, there is a survey on the commercial area to install the OTOP stores on the first floor, the Mezzanine floor to help communities nationwide as a part of MoT policy.



__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/832208584222754



Bang Sue Grand Central as the new Landmark - the new rail transportation hub on 487 Rai of land even though Bang Sue Grand Central alone occupies 120 Rai of land with usable area of 255,562 square meters with 4 floors and underground floor.
The underground floor with 72,542 square meter space has a tunnel connect with Bangsue Subway station - just 200 meter away along with underground parking lots for 1,624 vehicles 
The first floorwith 86,700 square meter space is for ticket selling and TVMs with taxi stands to handle 262 taxi vehicles with the access to underground tunnel to connect with Bangsue Subway station. There are also some commercial area, food courts for hungry passengers, waiting hall.
The Mezzanine floorwith 12,020 square meter space is commercial area and OTOP along with control rooms 
The second floor with 42,000 square meter spacefor intercity trains on 8 platforms and 4 red line commuter platforms
The Third floorwith 42,300 square meter space for High Speed train connecting three airports and high speed train to Khorat and Nong Khai with future potential for High Speed train to Chiang Mai and down South. This floor would not be opened until High Speed train connecting three airports and High Speed train to Khorat have been opened. 

The upcoming schedule for Bang Sue Grand Central in 2021 will be as follows: 
Test run that allows the invited people to test the system in March 2021
Test run that allows free ride of red line commuter in June - August 2021
Commercial Operation starts in November - December 2021 with ticket price of 15-50 Baht.

Expected goal for the first year is 208,000 passengers a day in 2021-22 and 396,000 passengers a day in 2032 

For the TOD plan on 2325 Rai of railway land around Bang Sue Grand central according to JICA will be as follows:

First Phase 2018 - 2022: Zone A of 32.11 Rai, Zone D of 32.11 Rai, F1 (old Bangsue Junction), and Zone E1-E2-E3 with total are of 105 Rai. However, private sector want to gobble the whole first phase for themselves since just zone A alone is too small to please Thai capitalists with big calibers. 

SecondPhase 2023 - 2027: Zone C of 86.62 Rai leased for Mochit 2 Bus intercity terminal by Transportation Co.Ltd., Zone F (Locomotive Depot), Zone G of359 Rai for Railway men housing and apartments at km 11 near Chatuchak station of red line commuter 

Third Phase 2028 - 2032: Zone B on the railway yard of 73.04 Rai, Zone H on the temporary office for the construction of red line commuter, Zone I for red line commuter maintenance center. However, D2-D3 area have been stuck by long term leasing issues so SRT has no choice but to wait until the leasing term has expired. 

At the time being, Bang Sue Grand Central is 99.8% done - the leftover work is to install electric system along with the electrification and 130 carriages from 25 sets of Hitachi EMUs with the price tag of 32,399.99 Million Baht. 

Commercialization within Bang Sue Grand Central Building will be done by SRT with private sector gets the contract for commercial development or being integrated as part of 30-50 year PPP concession advocated by Minister of Transport.

Red line commuter needs further extensions to the following route

Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit with a price tag of 6,570.40 Million Baht
Talingchan - Salayawith a price tag of 10,202.18 Million Baht
Talingchan - Siriraj with a price tag of 6,645.03 Million Baht
Bangsue - Phayathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark (Missing Link) and Bangsue - Hua Lamphong with total distance of 25.9 km at 44,157.76 Million Baht

รู้จัก “สถานีกลางบางซื่อ” ชุมทางรถไฟขนาดใหญ่สุดในอาเซียน
แลนด์มาร์กใหม่ สถานีกลางบางซื่อ ฮับระบบรางใหญ่สุดในอาเซียน


----------



## Wisarut

Construction of the bridge across Maeklong river in parallel with Chulalongkorn Bridge at Fort Bhanurangsri in the northern bank of Maeklong river, opposite to downtown Rajburi city as a part of Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking project 



__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2805598159694922


----------



## Wisarut

Saksiam pointing out about 100% readiness of Bangsue Central and red line commute for Showing PM Prayut on 15 December 2020 even though Red line commuter is not fully done yet


The inspection tour of Saksiam (Minister of Transport) and those senior officers from Ministry of Transport on the progress of Bangsue Central and red line commuter including a free ride for red line commuter system test run before inspection by PM Prayut at 2 PM of 15 December 2020. 

This test run has given a conclusion with full satisfaction that it is 100% ready for PM inspection. Red line commuter EMUs from Hitachi has shown that it is now possible to realize 145 kph on red line commuter, allowing the nonstop running from Bangsue to Rangsit in 15-16 minutes even though the actual service with all station stops would take 25-30 minutes for the route from Bangsue to Rangsit. 

Bangkokians and other People would be able to get a free ride in July 2021, after starting the virtual test runs with invited guests in March 2021. The full commercial service with 15-50 Baht tickets will be started in November 2021.

The inspection on 15 December 2020 has included the inspection of rail traffic control room at the 2nd floor of Bangsue Central, along with other section before heading to Platform No.9 to take a ride from Bangsue to Rangsit in round trip format. 

Progress on 14 December 2020:
Contract 1: Civil Works at Bangsue Central - Maintenance Center - Chatuchak station at km 11: 100% done.
Contract 2: Civil Works from Samian Naree to Rangsit : 100% done.
Contract 3: Electromechanic - signal installation - electrification (Bangsue - Rangsit, Bangsue - Talingchan) - EMUs from Hitachi: 89.10% done. The remaining works are test run of the system, especially with the passenger loads.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2792002681021232


----------



## Wisarut

After the inspection of Bang Sue Grand Central and the round trip with red line commuter from Bang Sue Grand Central to Rangsit, PM Prayut has asked SRT to start the commercial development within Bang Sue Grand Central as well as the vacant space in all stations and the vacant space along the route. Facilities to help passengers of feeder system need to be erected. Intercity Trains can use Bang Sue Grand Central in early 2022 but only the first 8 trains (4 pairs of Special Express trains with tanks to contain human waste). The starting price for red line commuter ticket is 15 Baht.
Hope that the first year of red line commuter will get 86000 passengers a day



__ https://www.facebook.com/PPTVHD36/posts/5301226999895036





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2792792584275575


----------



## Wisarut

Bidding for contractors to handle 323 km Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Kong railway line with the price tag of 85,345 Million Baht and three contract (Denchai - Ngao, Ngao - Chiang Rai, Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong) and 355 km Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom (Ban Phai - Loeng Nok Tha, Loeng Nok Tha - Third Friendship Bridge) with the price tag of 67,965 Million Baht and two contracts in early 2021.





รฟท.เตรียมเปิดประมูลทางคู่ 2 เส้นทางใหม่มูลค่ารวม 1.5 แสนลบ.ต้นปี


นายนิรุฒ มณีพันธุ์ ผู้ว่าการรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) กล่าวว่า รฟท.เตรียมเปิดประมูลโครงการถไฟทางคู่ 2 สายใหม่ช่วงต้นปี 64 ได้แก่ เส้นทางบ้านไผ่ มุกดาหาร นครพนม ระยะทาง 355 กม.กรอบวงเงิน 67,965 ล้านบาท และเส้นทาง เด่นชัย เชียงราย เชียงของ ระยะทาง 323



www.ryt9.com




“รฟท.” จ่อเปิดประมูลทางคู่ 2 สายใหม่ ผู้รับเหมาชิงเค้ก 1.5 แสนลบ. ต้นปี 64 • ข่าวหุ้นธุรกิจออนไลน์


----------



## Wisarut

This news has confirmed that the first 4 pairs of special express trains will be assigned to be at Bang Sue Grand Central in early 2022: 
SP 9/10 (Bang Sue Grand Central <-> Chiang Mai), 
SP 23/24 (Bang Sue Grand Central <-> Ubon Ratchathani), 
SP 25/26 (Bang Sue Grand Central <-> Nong Khai), 
SP 31/32 (Bang Sue Grand Central <-> Hat Yai Junction) 

Once the second class airconditioned Sleeper carriages and third class carriages have the tanks containing human waste and WIFI system installed along with the introduction of power cars for better power distribution, they are going to follow the suit.









รฟท.นำร่องต้นปี 65 ย้ายรถไฟทางไกลรุ่นใหม่ 8 ขบวนให้บริการที่สถานีบางซื่อ


“ศักดิ์สยาม” เร่ง รฟท.ทำแผนพัฒนาพื้นที่รอบสถานีบางซื่อสร้างมูลค่าเพิ่ม ด้าน รฟท.เร่งวางโมเดลบริหารสถานีบางซื่อ เล็งจ้าง Outsource หรือจ้างเอกชนรับบริหาร ขณะที่ตั้งเป้าต้นปี 65 เริ่มให้รถโดยสารรุ่นใหม่ 8 ขบวนนำร่องใช้บางซื่อ




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

ORD 211: Bangkok - Taphan Hin is the first train that make a stop at the new station building of Rangsit which is also has a facility for red line commuter after opening on 17 December 2020 at 1 PM. Passengers need to go to the second floor to purchase the tickets before going to the platform downstairs 
ย้ายแล้ว! การรถไฟฯ เปิดใช้สถานีรังสิตอาคารใหม่ ห่างที่เดิม 300 เมตร รองรับรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3556639771086642





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3656756137716221&id=222323771159492





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3656764064382095&id=222323771159492


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter in action from Rangsit to Bang Sue Grand Central on 15 December 2020


----------



## Wisarut

SRT Board of Directors agree to give 20 month (607 days) extension for 2 contractors who are handling the double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Hua Hin to be done in 30 September 2022 due to the discovery of 7 bombs dated WWII at Maeklong river in Ratchaburi city which requires the change of bridge design along with the issue of redesigning of the area around Hua Hin Railway station and Hua Hin Royal Golf Course. Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin double tracking project have been delayed by 3-4% though and here are the details:

Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai (93 km) with the price tag of 8,198 Million Baht by AS Associate Engineering 1964 Co.Ltd. to be done in 36 Months (1,096 days) with contract expired on 31 January 2021 now being extended to 30 September 2022 with total construction period of 56 months (1,703 days) due to the discovery of 7 bombs dated WWII at Maeklong river in Ratchaburi city which requires the change of bridge design to Extradose Bridge. So far, this section is 77.08% delayed from expected goal by 4.59%.

Contract 2 Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including Hua Hin elevated station (76 km) with the price tag of 7,520 Million Baht by Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction PCL to be done in 36 Months (1,096 days) with contract expired on 31 January 2021 now being extended to 30 September 2022 with total construction period of 56 months (1,703 days) due to the redesign of the area around Hua Hin railway station and Hua Hin Royal Golf Course along with the issues of slum dwellers along railway line in Hua Hin City. So far, this section is 78.58% delayed from expected goal by 3.136%.

Furthermore, SRT Board of Director has approved the extension for Construction Consultant (CSC) and Project Management Consultant (PMC) to control the construction of red line commuter for 231 days from 28 June 2020 to 13 February 2021 before commercial operation in November 2021.



https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9630000128959


----------



## Wisarut

Nakhon Sawan - Maeson Railway Line - 256.8 km with 2 sections and 29 stations and the price tag of 96,785 Million Baht with 203.7 km of at grade track and 21.90 km elevated track. This will include 31.2 km tunnel.

First Section - Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak (188 km) on the eastern bank of Ping river as a complement to Highway No. 1 (Phahonyothin road) 


0. Nakhon Sawan km 0+000.00 (km 245 + 780 from Bangkok) at Nong Pling - to have container yard in Fort Chiraprawat 
1. Bueng Senart km 7+415.00 in Nakhon Sawan - the station closest to downtown Nakhon Sawan city.
2. Ban Makluea
3. Maha Pho crossing Highway 117 (Nakhon Sawan - Phitsanuloke)
4. Hua Dong (Better renamed to Kao Liaw since this one is closest to Kao Liaw district)
5. Ban Ta Ngai - cross Highway 1073
6. Charoen Phon with container yard (Should be renamed as Banphotphisai since it is closest to Banphotphisai district)
7. Ta Kheed - last station in Nakhon Sawan
8. Pa Phutsa - should be renamed as Khanuworalux Buri since it is closest to Khanuworalux Buri district
9. Yang Song 
10. Wang Khaem
11. Wang Yang (should be renamed as Klogn Klung since it is closest to Klong Klung district )
12. Tha Makhuea
13. Wang Bua
14. Khon Thee near Ajinomoto factory 
15. Thep Nakhon
16. Kamphaengphet near Highway 115 near bypass intersection with container yard 
17. Nong Pling near Kamphaengphet Historical Park and MCOT Radio 
18. Tha Mai Lek 
19. Karn Dokmai - dropping Point to Phran Kratai district - 
20. Kosamphee - main dropping point to Kosamphee Nakhon district 
21. Wang Hin - dropping point to Wang Chao district near Highway 104
22. Pradang - should be renamed to Tah Mai Daeng near Wang Hin agricultural technology transfer center
- crossing Ping river at Wang Hin agricultural technology transfer center to Ban Klong Huay Sai school. 

23. Nong Bang Bua Tai - near Nong Bua Tai park 
24. Tak with container yard - near Tak Highway District No. 1 and Tak Technical collage and Taksin The Great Memorial bridge 


Section 2 68.8 km with 5 stations near Second Thai - Myanmar Friendship Bridge

23. Nong Bang Bua Tai - near Nong Bua Tai park 
25. Nong Bang Bua Tai2 - better renamed to Fort Taksin since it is closest to Fort Taksin of Border Patrol Police
26. Mae Lamao pass
27. Mae Pa near Khun Sam Chon Shrine
28 Maesod - near Maesod City Municipal 
29. Maesod Checkpoint km.256+819.00 -near the 2nd Thai - Myanmar Friendship Bridge 

There will be 4 maintenance centers and the rail traffic consists of Express trains, rapid trains, local trains and cargo trains to Maesod and container yards




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2794877200733780





__ https://www.facebook.com/taksociety/posts/806515339427027


----------



## Wisarut

After the incident of 648 cases of Covid-19 infection from Shrimp Market of Mahachai city while Covid-19 is now infecting those customers of the seafood market nationwide, All Wongwian Yai - Mahachai commuter trains along with Ban Laem - Maeklong Railway services have to be cancelled until further notice. 








สมุทรสาครประกาศงดเดินรถไฟทุกขบวนจากมหาชัย-วงเวียนใหญ่ และแม่กลอง-บ้านแหลม ป้องกันโควิด-19 – THE STANDARD


งดการเดินรถสาธารณะที่เป็นรูปแบบข้ามจังหวัด จึงงดเดินขบวนรถทุกขบวนระหว่าง สถานี มหาชัย-สถานี วงเวียนใหญ่ และสถานี แม่กลอง-สถานี บ้านแหลม




thestandard.co


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn reported on 10 December 2020 
Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal:84.018 % 
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 77.503 % 
Progress:-6.515 %(Delayed by6.515 %)

Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal:84.063 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress :78.635 %
Progress:-5.428 %(Delayed by 5.428 %)

Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal:84.96 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress :78.75 %
Progress:-6.21 %(Delayed by6.21 %)

Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan
Contractor: KS - C Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal:71.057 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 70.753 %
Progress:-0.304 %(Delayed by 0.304 %) 

Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 62.473%
Accumulated Actual Work Progress :64.405 %
Progress: 1.932 % (ahead by 1.932%)



__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2814806578774080





__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2814818912106180





__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2814812732106798







__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2814826038772134





__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2814834652104606


----------



## wwc234




----------



## wwc234




----------



## wwc234




----------



## Wisarut

Details on the TOR for Denchai - Chiang Rai Chiang Khong Construction Contracts with total distance of 323.1 km including 4 tunnels with total distance of 13.4 km with the total price tag of 85,345 Million Baht
- Meter gauge using UIC60 E1 welded steel rais (60 kg/m - 25 meter long) with 20 ton axle load to handle SDA-3 locomotives with max speed of 160 kph. 
It will take 5 years to be done. 

1. Contract 1 Denchai - Ngao (km 553 + 900 - km 637 + 600) with total distance of 103.7 km including at grade track along with elevated track and tunnels with total distance of 7.5 km along with ECTS-1 signal and telecommunication installation 
with totalo price of 25,599.28 Million Baht (7% VAT included)

The list of stations and stops on Contract 1 are including:

—— Phrae Province ——
0. Denchai Junction (km 533 + 532) Large station on the right hand if heading Northward - constructing the new station building while the old station building have been renovated for other purposes - the actual construction point starts at km 533 + 900
1. Soong Men (km 547 + 750) Small station on the right hand if heading Northward - 
2. Phrae (km 560 + 500) Large station on the right hand if heading Northward - 
3. Maekhammee [AKA Nong Muang Khai] (km 572 + 250) Small station on the left hand if heading Northward - 
4. Nong Siaw Halt [km 584 + 200] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward - 
5. Song (km 590 + 900) Small station on the right hand if heading Northward - 

Two tunnel between Song station and Mae Teeb Halt 
1. Tunnel 1 km 606 + 200 - km 607 + 325 -total 1.125 km 
2. Tunnel 2 km 609 + 050 - km 615 + 425 -total 6.375 km 

—— Lampang province——
6. Mae Teeb Halt [km 617 + 925] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward - 
7, Ngao station (km 636 + 975) Small station on the left hand if heading Northward - 


2. Contract 2 Ngao - Chiang Rai (km 637 + 600 - km 769 + 900 - without Chiang Rai station) with total distance of 132.3 km including at grade track along with elevated track and a tunnel with total distance of 2.8 km along with ECTS-1 signal and telecommunication installation 
with total price of 26,913.78 Million Baht (7% VAT included)

The list of stations and stops on Contract 2 are including:

—— Lampang province——
1. Pong Tao Halt [km 642 + 300] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward - 

One tunnel between Pong Tao Halt and Phayao University station
1. Tunnel 3 km 663 + 400 - km 666 + 200 - total 2.800 km 

—— Phayao province ——
2. Phayao University (km 670 + 700) Small station on the left hand if heading Northward - 
3. Ban Thok Wark Halt [km 677 + 700] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward - 
4. Phayao (km 683 + 600) Large station on the right hand if heading Northward - 
5. Dong Jane Halt [km 689 + 600] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward -
6. Ban Rong Halt [km 696 + 600] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward -
7. Ban Mai Halt [km 709 + 900] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward - 

—— Chiang rai province ——
8. Ban Pa Daed (km 724 + 500) Small station on the right hand if heading Northward - 
9. Pa Ngae Halt (km 732 + 715) Halt on the right hand if heading Northward - 
10. Ban Pong Kluea Halt (km 743 + 025) Halt on the right hand if heading Northward - 
11. Ban San Pa Hiang (km 756 + 600) Halt on the right hand if heading Northward - 


3. Contract 3 Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong (km 769 + 900 - km 857 + 000 - with Chiang Rai station) with total distance of 87.1 km including at grade track along with elevated track and a tunnel with total distance of 3.4 km along with ECTS-1 signal and telecommunication installation 
with total price of 19,406.43 Million Baht (7% VAT included)

—— Chiang rai province ——
1. Chiang Rai (km 771 + 800) Large station on the left hand if heading Northward - 
2. Thung Kor Halt [km 785 + 500] Halt on the right hand if heading Northward - 
3. Wiang Chiang Rung (km 796 + 425) Small station on the right hand if heading Northward -
4. Ban Pa Sang Junction (km 807 + 400) Small station on the left hand if heading Northward with Branch Line to Chiang Saen

One tunnel between Ban Pa Sang Junction and Ban Kiang Halt
1. Tunnel 4 km 816 + 600 - km 820 + 000 - total 3.400 km 

5. Ban Kiang Halt [km 829 + 300] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward - 
6. Sri Don Chai Halt [km 839 + 300] Halt on the left hand if heading Northward - 
7. Chiang Khong (km 852 + 750) Small station on the left hand if heading Northward - 
EOL at km 857 + 000


31 Railway Bridges across Highways 
53 Road Bridges across Railway lines
35 Railway Bridges across Irrigation canals
63 underpasses across railway lines

————————
Expected number of passenger on the first year in 2065 - 2027: 4,811 men a day
Annual Cargo volume: 
1. without Export and import to China 313,669 metric tons a year
2. with Export and import to China 1,603,669 metric tons a year
The investment 79,619 Million Baht

Economic Internal Rate of Return (EIRR): 13.31% - Government should invest
Financial Internal Rate of Return (FIRR) for the government investment civil work and system contro: 1.02% [ by 100% government investment]
Financial Internal Rate of Return (FIRR) for government investment on civil works, system control - private investment on maintainance and adminstration, SRT collect revenue: -1.82% 
So, the government must run the train of this line by SRT and allow concession on traffic running to fill the vacant periods. 

Note: If Comptoller General Dept, Ministry of Finance insists to splitting the contracts into 7 contracts to please smaller contractors the TOR would be revised as follows: 

1. Contract 1: Denchai - Ngao (without tunnels) with total distances of 96.2 km to handle the following sections:
1.1 km 533 + 900 - km 606 + 200
1.2 km 607 + 325 - km 609 + 050
1.3 km 615 + 425 - km 637 + 600 

2. Tunnel section of Denchai - Ngao with total distance of 7.5 km 
2.1. Tunnel 1 km 606 + 200 - km 607 + 325 -total 1.125 km 
2.2. Tunnel 2 km 609 + 050 - km 615 + 425 -total 6.375 km 

3. Ngao - Chiang Rai (without tunnels and Chiang Rai station) with total distances of 129.5 km to handle the following sections: 
3.1 km 637 + 600 - km 663 + 400
3.2 km 666 + 200 - km 769 + 900

4. Contract 4: Tunnel section of Ngao - Chiang Rai (without Chiang Rai station) with total distance of 2.800 km 
4.1. Tunnel 3 km 663 + 400 - km 666 + 200 - total 2.800 km 

5. Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong section (without tunnel) with total distances of 83.7 km to handle the following sections: 
5.1. km 769 + 900 - km 816 + 600
5.2. km 820 + 000 - km 857 + 000 (EOL)

6. Contract 6: Tunnel section of Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong section with total distance of 3.4 km -
6.1 Tunnel 4 km 816 + 600 - km 820 + 000 - total 3.400 km 

7. Installation of ECTS-1 along with telecommunication from Denchai to Chiang khong




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1099235567181588




ร่างเอกสารประกวดราคา(e-Bidding) - การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย




ร่างเอกสารประกวดราคา(e-Bidding) - การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย




ร่างเอกสารประกวดราคา(e-Bidding) - การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Wisarut

Three extension of red line commuter from Rangsit to Ban Phachi with the total price tags of 42610 Million Baht. SRT has strong intention to realize extension all the way to Ayutthaya.

First extension of three extensions would be from Rangsit to Thammasart University Rangsit campus (8.48 km with a price tag of 6570 Million Baht and4 stations including Klong Nueang, Bangkok University, Chiang Rak, Thammasart University Rangsit campus ) . 

This Rangsit to Thammasart University Rangsit campus section needs to pass the studies along with EIA Clearance according to PPP Joint Venture Act of 2019. After that, SRT would have to ask to find the private sectors to run red line commuter in December 2022 to be constructed and opened in December 2025 with a hope to get the daily passengers of 28,150 men a day.


The other 2 extensions are the sections beyond Thammasart University Rangsit campus with the total price tag of 35900 Million Baht which are now under studies for the revised EIA Clearance:
1. Thammasart University Rangsit campus - Ayutthaya (31.2 km with the price tag of 22,971 Million Baht and 6 stations - Nava Nakhon, Chiang Rak Noy, Klong Phutsa, Bang Pa In, Ban Pho, Ayutthaya) with a hope to be opened in October 2030. This section is now under the studies for EIA clearance. 
2. Ayutthaya - Ban Phachi (19.7 km with the price tag of 13,069 Million Baht and 4 stations - Ban Mah, Mab Phrachan, Phra kaew, Ban Phachi) with a hope to be opened in October 2034. This section is now under the studies for EIA clearance. 

At the time being, SRT is doing test run to train those SRTET men to run Hitachi EMUs before the virtual test run with load passengers from those who have been invited in March 2021 before the free ride in July 2021 and commercial operation with 15 - 50 Baht in November 2021. 

Note: For the case of Ayutthaya to Ban Phachi section, a few opinions which can be summarized as follows:
1. it seems to me that Ban Don Klang Halt has been excluded from becoming a station for red line commuter - only the old commuter to Ban Phachi, Lopburi and Kaeng Khoi will stop at this halt.
2. For the case of Ban Mah station, the better road access along with better feeder to allow the passengers to access to Rajamangala University of Technology Suvarnabhumi and Centre Agriculture Market (phra Nakorn Sri Ayutthaya on Asian Highway (AKA Highway 32)

Note 2: A lot of opinions on Section from Thammasart University Rangsit Campus to Ayutthaya which can be summarized as follows:

1. Nava nakhon - No problem - too vital to be ignored.
2. Chiang Rak Noi - Rolling stock maintenance center and Traffic control center of Thai - China High speed train - also vital due to the existing of suburban villages - need better feeder to reach Pratoo Nam Phra In community along with the proper access to Rajabhat Valia Alongkorn university
3. Klong Phutsa - good position - getting both community and Bang Pa In Industrial estate
4. Bang Pa In already has a road to Bang Pa In palace, just need better feeder to reach Bang pa In Palace and Wat Chumphon Nikayaram. However, it would be a lot better to open Bang Pa In Municipal station at Udom Sorayut Road (AKA Highway 308) which is 5-7 km South of Bang Pa In station by popular Demands.
5. Ban Pho station on the paddy field better being moved down South to feed High Tech Industrial Estate unless SRT agrees to open High Tech Industrial Estate station which is 2 km North of Bang pa In station.
6. Better add another station at Klong Suan Ploo township (AKA Klong Suan Ploo station - 1.6 - 1.8 km South of existing Ayutthaya station) on Highway 3477 to allow those who live in Southern suburb of Ayutthaya city Island to have rail access 
"คมนาคม" ทะลวง 3 เส้นทาง ลุยต่อขยายรถไฟสายสีแดง




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2798176377070529


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from 132-km Map Krabao - Thanon Jira with a price tag of 29,900 Million Baht in November 2020:

Overall: 68.24% done - delayed from expected goal by 6.36% 
Contract 1: Map Krabao - Klong Khanan Jit (58 km): 83.01% done - faster than planned goals by 0.23% 
Contract 3: 8 km tunnel in Map Krabao - Klong Khanan Jit section:

For Contract 2 (Klong Khanan Jit - Thanon Jira - 68 km) - need Extra EIA clearance on elevated through Khorat city and Sikiw city along with 4,000 Million Baht more budget from the cabinet to deal with elevated track through Khorat city and Sikiw city with a hope to get start the construction in July 2021.

Contract 3: Three tunnels on Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit with total distance of 8 km, 56.23% done delayed from expected goal by 11.71% due to the discovery of soil with a mix of stone, need further geologist survey and schedule readjustment but this readjustment needs SRT Board approval. Hope to get this tunnel done by the end of 2021.

Pha Sedet tunnel in Map Krabao (about 5000 meters) still not done yet due to the discovery of soil mixed with stone - hope to be done in December 2021. 
Hin Lap tunnel is already dug by 250 meters
Klong Khanant Jit tunnel (almost 1 km long) which is almost 1000 meter long now getting concrete wall for the tunnel after this tunnel has been dug through, going to be done soon. 

Platelaying starts in early 2021. 

Contract 4 on ECTS-1 signal and telecommunication installation, 1.37% done which is 0.06% faster than planned goal.

SRT Hopes that Map Krabao - Klong Khananjit double tracked section can be opened in early 2022 to give traffic relieve. However, double tracking from Klong Khananjit to Thanon Jira can be opened in early 2025 due to the political football with Mayor of Khorat city and Sikiw city.

the construction of tunnels along the route has the designed the drainage system to prevent flash flood flowing into the tunnels. Further measures against the flood are the check the area to deal with rainwater, the water flows, and water flowing directions along with the maximum amount of water flow. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2798708090350691


----------



## Wisarut

Priorities of Phase 2 Double tracking project. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai, Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani and Hatyai - Padang besar got the first priorities due to the threatening negative net track capacities in 2022 and EIA Clearance approval. Sadly, the sections with the threatening negative net track capacities like Chumporn - Surat Thai - Hatyai with the revival of Hatyai - Songkla branch line have not gotten the EIA Clearance yet despite of higher priorities. Construction cannot be started without EIA Clearance though


----------



## Wisarut

Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway has issued the following TOR for the construction

Contract 1 Ban Phai - Nong Pok : km 0 + 000 - km 177 + 500 with the mean price of 27,123.62 Million Baht Baht with the following list of stations and stop :
0. Ban Phai Medium Size elevated station at km -3 + 232 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway
1. Ban Nong Waeng Rai Junction - km 1 + 375 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
2. Phu Lek small station - with container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! - km 10 + 072 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway
3. Na Pho Halt - km 20 + 982 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway
4. Kud Rang small station - km 30 + 441 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway
5. Borabue - Medium Size station - km 45 + 812 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway
6. Nong No Halt - km 59 + 310 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway
7. Mahasarakham - Large station - Provincial station - near Mahasarakham Government Complex - dropping Point to Kalasin- container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! km 69 + 117 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway -
8. Khwao Halt - km 78 + 420 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
9. Sri Somdej Halt - km 85 + 429 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
10. Si Kaew halt - km 93 + 992
11. Roy Ed - Large station - Provincial station - container yard with the area of 25000 square meters here!- km 104 + 897 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
12. Chiang Kwan small station - km 117+700 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
13. Pho Chai small station - km 129 + 093 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
14. Amphoe Phone Thong - Medium Size station - km 150 + 478 - container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here!
15. Moeiwadee halt - km 159 + 956 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
16. Nong Phok - small station - km 175 + 945 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 


Contract 2 Nong Phok - Saphan Mitraphab 3 km 177 + 500 - km 354 + 783 with the mean price of 28,333.93 Million Baht with the following list of stations and stop :

1. Khok Swang Halt - km 183 + 285 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
2. Hong Saeng Halt - km 197 + 765 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
3. Loeng Nok Tha - Medium Size station - dropping point to Yasothon and Amnart Charoen - 6 km from District Office near Highway 212 (Chayangkoon Road) - km 209 + 666 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway
4. Nikhom Khamsoy - small station - km 223 + 100 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
5. Ban Phong Daeng Halt - km 228 + 100 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
6. Mukdahan - Large station - Provincial station - dropping Point to Kalasin - km 247 + 176 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
7. Ban Dan Kham Halt - km 250 + 475 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
8. Saphan Mitraphab 2 small station - container yard with the area of 15000 square meters here! - km 254 + 700 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
9. Wan Yai - small station - km 267 + 899 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
10. That Phanom - Medium Size station - km 291 + 276 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
11. Renoo Nakhon - small station- km 303 + 948 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
12. Na Thon Halt - km 315 + 426 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
13. Ban Klang Halt - km 320 + 022 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
14. Nakhon Phanom - Large station - Provincial station - dropping Point to Sakon Nakhon - 4 km from Provincial Hall - km 343 + 461 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
15. Saphan Mitraphab 3 small station container yard with the area of 15000 square meters here! - km 354 + 292 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 
EOL at km 354 + 783 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway 

Traffic Plan
1. Express train (1 Pair Bangkok - Saphan Mitraphab 3 ): Stopping at Ban Phai, Mahasarakham, Roy Ed, Loeng Nok Tha, Mukdahan, Nahon Phanom and Saphan Mitraphab 3 terminus - travelling time from Ban Phai to Saphan Mitraphab 3 is 3 hours and 30 minutes

2. Rapid trains (2 pairs - Bangkok - Saphan Mitraphab 3 ): Stopping at Ban Phai, Kud Rang, Borabue, Mahasarakham, Roy Ed, Chiang Kwan, Amphoe Phonethong, Loeng Nok Tha, Nikhom Khamsoy, Mukdahan, Saphan Mitraphab 2, Wan Yai, Renoo Nakhon Nahon Phanom and Saphan Mitraphab 3 terminus - travelling time from Ban Phai to Saphan Mitraphab 3 is 4 hours and 30 minutes

3. Rapid trains (2 pairs - Bangkok - Roy Ed ): Stopping at Ban Phai, Kud Rang, Borabue, Mahasarakham, Roy Ed - travelling time from Ban Phai to Roy Ed is 1 hour and 20 minutes

4. Local trains (2 Pairs - Ban Phai - Saphan Mitraphab 3 ) stopping in all 31 station - travelling time from Ban Phai to Saphan Mitraphab 3 is 5 hours and 10 minutes

5. Cargo train - Express cargo from Roy Ed, Express cargo train from Saphan Mitraphab 3 , shuttle cargo between Saphan Mitraphab 3 and Saphan Mitraphab 2, Phone Thong - roy Ed - Mahasarakham - Phu Lek cargo

Need 4 express trains, 4 rapid trains + 2 rapid train to Roy Ed, 2 local trains, 4 general cargo trains, 2 cement trains 

Need to invest 61,682 Million Baht without buying the new trains with 30-year EIRR at and 13.60% and 30-year FIRR at -4.77% for private concession and 30-year FIRR for public investment at 8.86% - money maker route indeed.



ร่างเอกสารประกวดราคา(e-Bidding) - การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย




ร่างเอกสารประกวดราคา(e-Bidding) - การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย





__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1101320043639807


----------



## wwc234




----------



## wwc234




----------



## wwc234




----------



## Wisarut

Issue on New Lines: the line with overall score of High level with international connection network while getting EIA clerance would get the first priority - so Denchai - Chiang Khong along with Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom got the first priority. Hope that Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaengphet - Task - Maesod would get high priority by getting EIA Clearance. 

Sadly, there is no attempt to create the Deep Sea Port with rail connection in Phuket even though Deep Sea Port in Phuket exists, so Surat - Thanun got lower proprity. 

For Other new lines, only the line through EEC including double tracking from Sri Racha to Rayong via Bowin along with Double tracking from Ban Chang to Rayong along withe line Line from Rayong to Trat via Chanthaburi and single track from Trat to Klongyai would get the first priority thanks to EEC. Hope that once Prachinburi has become new member of EEC, the double tracking will reach Prachinburi and even Kabinburi as well once EIA Clearance has been approved. 

Courtesy from Thailand Infra


----------



## Wisarut

Cabinet have approved the decree for land expropriation to construct Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway has issued the following TOR for the construction


Contract 1 Ban Phai - Nong Pok : km 0 + 000 - km 177 + 500 [km 411 + 402.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong - km 588 + 902.562from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong] with the mean price of 27,123.62 Million Baht with the following list of stations and stop :
0. Ban Phai Medium Size elevated station at km -3 + 232 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 408 + 170.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong)
1. Ban Nong Waeng Rai Junction - km 1 + 375 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 412 + 777.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. the station has no passing loop. 

2. Phu Lek small station - with container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! - km 10 + 072 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 421 + 474.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

3. Na Pho Halt - km 20 + 982 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 432 + 384.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong).

4. Kud Rang small station - km 30 + 441 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 441 + 843.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

5. Borabue - Medium Size station - km 45 + 812 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 457+214.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

6. Nong No Halt - km 59 + 310 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 470 + 712.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

7. Mahasarakham - Large station - Provincial station - near Mahasarakham Government Complex - dropping Point to Kalasin- container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! km 69 + 117 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway - (km 480 + 519.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Left if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

8. Khwao Halt - km 78 + 420 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 489 + 822.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong).

9. Sri Somdej Halt - km 85 + 429 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway - (km 496 + 831.562from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Hope that this halt will be upgraded to Small station with Loading ramp for Army Vehicles as requested by Royal Thai Army. 

10. Si Kaew halt - km 93 + 992 (km 505 + 394.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

11. Roy Ed - Large station - Provincial station - container yard with the area of 25000 square meters here!- km 104 + 897 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway - (km 516 + 299.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

12. Chiang Kwan small station - km 117+700 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 529 + 102.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

13. Pho Chai small station - km 129 + 093 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 540 + 495.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Left if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

14. Amphoe Phone Thong - Medium Size station - km 150 + 478 - container yard with the area of 6000 square meters here! (km 561 + 880.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge. 

15. Moeiwadee halt - km 159 + 956 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 571 + 388.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

16. Nong Phok - small station - km 175 + 945 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 587 + 347.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

Contract 2 Nong Phok - Saphan Mitraphab 3 km 177 + 500 - km 354 + 783[km 588 + 902.562from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong - km 766+185.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong] with the mean price of 28,333.93 Million Baht with the following list of stations and stop :

1. Khok Swang Halt - km 183 + 285 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 594 + 687.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 
2. Hong Saeng Halt - km 197 + 765 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 609 + 167.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

3. Loeng Nok Tha - Medium Size station - dropping point to Yasothon and Amnart Charoen - 6 km from District Office near Highway 212 (Chayangkoon Road) - km 209 + 666 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 621 + 068.562from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

4. Nikhom Khamsoy - small station - km 223 + 100 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 634 + 502.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

5. Ban Phong Daeng Halt - km 228 + 100 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 639 + 502.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

6. Mukdahan - Large station - Provincial station - dropping Point to Kalasin - km 247 + 176 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 658 + 578.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

7. Ban Dan Kham Halt - km 250 + 475 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 661 + 877.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

8. Saphan Mitraphab 2 small station - container yard with the area of 15000 square meters here! - km 254 + 700 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 666 + 102.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

9. Wan Yai - small station - km 267 + 899 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 679 + 301.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

10. That Phanom - Medium Size station - km 291 + 276 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 702 + 678.562from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

11. Renoo Nakhon - small station- km 303 + 948 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 715 + 350.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Left if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.

12. Na Thon Halt - km 315 + 426 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 726 + 828.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 
13. Ban Klang Halt - km 320 + 022 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 731 + 424.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 

14. Nakhon Phanom - Large station - Provincial station - dropping Point to Sakon Nakhon - 4 km from Provincial Hall - km 343 + 461 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 754 + 863.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). Station Building on the Right if heading to the 3rd Friendship Bridge.


15. Saphan Mitraphab 3 small station container yard with the area of 15000 square meters here! - km 354 + 292 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 765 + 694.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong). 
EOL at km 354 + 783 from the starting point of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway (km 766+185.562 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong)








เปิดเส้นทางเวนคืนหมื่นล้าน รถไฟสายมหาสารคาม-นครพนม


ครม.เห็นชอบร่างพระราชกฤษฎีกากำหนดเขตที่ดินที่จะเวนคืน โครงการก่อสร้างทางรถไฟสายบ้านไผ่-มหาสารคาม-ร้อยเอ็ด-มุกดาหาร-นครพนม วงเงิน 66,848 ล้านบาท




www.prachachat.net












ครม.เห็นชอบร่างพรฎ.เขตที่ดินเวนคืน โครงการสร้างทางรถไฟสาย วงเงิน 66,848 ลบ.


ครม.เห็นชอบร่างพรฎ.เขตที่ดินเวนคืน โครงการสร้างทางรถไฟส …




www.matichon.co.th












เปิดมติครม. "เวนคืนที่ดิน" สร้างรถไฟทางคู่ "บ้านไผ่-นครพนม” 6.6 หมื่นล้าน


ครม.เห็นชอบเวนคืนที่ดิน โครงการก่อสร้างทางรถไฟสายบ้านไผ่-มหาสารคาม-ร้อยเอ็ด-มุกดาหาร-นครพนม วงเงิน 66,848 ล้านบาท ด้านรฟท.เตรียมเบิกจ่ายค่าทดแทนปีงบ 64-66




www.thansettakij.com












ครม.เห็นชอบร่าง พ.ร.ฎ.เขตที่ดินเวนคืน โครงการสร้างทางรถไฟสายบ้านไผ่-มหาสารคาม-ร้อยเอ็ด-มุกดาหาร-นครพนม วงเงิน 66,848 ล้าน


รองโฆษกประจำสำนักนายกรัฐมนตรี เผย ครม.เห็นชอบร่างพระราชกฤษฎีกากำหนดเขตที่ดินที่จะเวนคืน โครงการก่อสร้างทางรถไฟสายบ้านไผ่-มหาสารคาม-ร้อยเอ็ด-มุกดาหาร-นครพนม วงเงิน 66,848 ล้านบาท




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1108575629580915


----------



## Wisarut

Let's see whether the opening of the line to Nakhon Phanom in 2025 though.


----------



## wwc234




----------



## Unknow2

Wisarut said:


> Let's see whether the opening of the line to Nakhon Phanom in 2025 though.


Short answer : No
Long answer : Noooooooooooooooooooooo

PS. I know it's a wishful thinking. I just mocked SRT's competency.


----------



## Wisarut

the Following Express trains and excursion trains have to be cancelled from 13 January 2021 until 28 February 2021 due to the rising cases of Covid-19 for the second times

Excursion trains (6 Pairs - 12 trains)
Excursion trains 997/998 Bangkok <-> Plu Ta Luang
Excursion trains 909/910 Bangkok <-> Nam Tok
Excursion trains 911/912 Bangkok <-> Suan Son Pradiphat
Excursion trains 915/916 Kanchanaburi <-> Nam Tok
Excursion trains 921/926 Bangkok - Khok Salung - Pasak Jolasit - Bangkok
Excursion trains 923/928 Bangkok - Khok Salung - Pasak Jolasit - Bangkok

Express and Rapid trains (15 Pairs - 30 trains)
Northern Lines(4 Pairs - 8 trains)
SP 9/10 (Uttaravithi) Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai
EXP 51/52 Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai
Rapid 107/108 Bangkok <-> Denchai
Rapid 109/102 Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai
Northeastern Lines (6 Pairs - 12 trains)
SP 23/24 (Isan Wattana) Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani
SP 25/26 (Isan Mankha)Bangkok <-> Nong Khai
EXP 71/72 Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani
EXP 75/76 Bangkok <-> Nong Khai
Rapid 139/140 Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani
Rapid 145/146 Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani
Southern Lines (5 Pairs - 10 trains)
SP 31/32 (Thaksinarat)Bangkok <->Hat Yai Junction 
SP 39/40 Bangkok <-> Surat Thani
SP 43/44 Bangkok <->Surat Thani
Express 83/84 Bangkok <-> Trang
Rapid 175/176 Hat Yai Junction <-> Sugei Golok



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4205731616108344


----------



## Wisarut

Here is the TOR of the new 50 AD-DC-AC Diesel Electric Locomotives with Co-Co wheel arrangement to be produced by CRRC Qishuyan. The maximum steepness is 25 in 1000 with the height of 650 meter from Mean Sea Level (Khun Tan station) with the locomotive driver seat on the right and run on the existing Thai railway networks. 

Three tests for these new locomotives which have to be passed: at least 120 kph Max speed for 550 metric-ton train (Special Express trains), 
100 kph Max speed for 1000 metric-ton train (Rapid trains), 
70 kph max speed for 2100 metric-ton train (cargo trains). 

The maximum steepness at 25 in 1000 while the narrowest curve is 180 meter radius. The locomotive need to be able to run 650 metric tons train on 25 in 1000 steepness track to 650 meter height (track to Khun Tan - definitely at 45 kph). 

Locomotive must have TV cameras to record video in front, back, and coupling for continuing records to ensure safety. Fuel tank must be at least 4500 liters - can use Biodiesel fuel. Coupling will be AAR Type. Locomotive simulator for this new locomotive for training locomotive driver training must be installed. How about your new locomotives? 



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1014581642313648


----------



## wwc234




----------



## wwc234




----------



## Wisarut

SRT Board agrees to give 17 months extension (530 days to be more exact) for the Thakhae - Paknam Pho section of Lopburi - Paknam Pho double tracking project with the price tag of 8649 Million Baht by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL from the deadline of 31 January 2021 to be done in 15 July 2022 due to the issue on clearance and removing the passing loops to construct the new double track. 

Further issue is the design of flyover along with elevators for those handicapped along with those who want to carry their motorcycles and bicycles across the railway track which need to be Universal design after learning very hard way on the case of Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen double tracking which need at least 6 months more to be done. 

The latest progress on the Thakhae - Paknam Pho section of Lopburi - Paknam Pho double tracking project with the price tag of 8649 Million Baht by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL is that this section is 60% done, delayed from expected goal by 30%

For the new Kaeng Khoi Locomotive Factory for major repair of Locomotives to give the real relieve to Makkasan Factory with the price tag of 1560 Million Baht (7% VAT included) which is to be done by NPSE consortium, SRT Board would not approve this contractor until SRT has check the qualification of this joint venture until the new SRT Board Meeting. 









บอร์ด รฟท.เคาะขยายสัญญาทางคู่ “ลพบุรี-ปากน้ำโพ” 17 เดือน เลื่อนปิดจ็อบปี 65


บอร์ด รฟท.อนุมัติขยายเวลาก่อสร้างรถไฟทางคู่สายเหนือ ช่วงลพบุรี-ปากน้ำโพ สัญญาที่ 2 (ท่าแค-ปากน้ำโพ) อีก 17 เดือน ไปสิ้นสุด 15 ก.ค. 65 เหตุเคลียร์พื้นที่ รื้อทางหลีกแต่ละสถานีล่าช้า




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Lopburi - Pak Nampho Double tracking section 1 - Tha Wung elevated bypass 




 
Progress on Double tracking from Map Krabao to Thanon Jira section 3 [Hin Lap tunnel, Muak Lek tunnel and Lam Takhong tunnel] 








__ https://www.facebook.com/Siriwat.yupin/posts/3813251382074278


----------



## Wisarut

List of stations for red line commuter networks (1-10 for Bang Sue Grand Station - Rangsit and 11-13 for Bang Sue Grand Station - Taling Chan)
1. Bang Sue Grand Station - km 7 + 800 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located at Bang Sue Railway Junction
2. Chatuchak Station - km 10 + 275 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located at the SRT's km 11 Housing Project (AKA km 11 SRT Railway community)
3. Wat Samian Nari station - km 12 + 340 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located closed to Wat Samian Nari
4. Bang Khen station - km 13 + 281 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located opposite to Kasetsart University
5. Thung Song Hong station - km 14 + 750 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located closed to the Canine adn Mounted Police Sub-division (AKA K9 Police) and North Park
6. Lak Si station - km 17 + 943 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located in front of IT Square - interchange with Lak Si station of Pink Line Monorail.
7. Karn Keha station - km 19 + 500 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located closed to Donmueang National Housing Project opposite to Jeh Leng market.
8. Don Mueang station - km 21 + 525 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located at Don Mueang New Market opposite to the passenger terminal of Don Mueang International Airport
9. Lak Hok station - km 27 + 477 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located closed to the entrance of Muang Ake village and Rangsit University
10. Rangsit station - km 30 + 347 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located at Boss Hotel, closed to Bicentennial Rattanakosin village
11. Bang Son station - km 10 + 375 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong Located at the area between Prachachuen Road and Bangkok - Nonthaburi Road near Siam Gypsy Market - interchange with Purple line MRT at Bang Son station
12. Bang Bumru station - km 17 + 940 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong - first station on Thonburi side of Bangkok
13. Taling Chan station - km 22 + 130 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong - Junction to Thonburi Railway terminus at Siriraj Hospital and Southern train. 

Hope that it can be expanded with additional stations on this original routes.




__





Facebook







www.facebook.com






http://www.srtcivilnorth.com/train_go/zp7r9zg3cm.pdf





__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4285393891475449


----------



## Wisarut

Effective on 11 February 2021, the reservation period of railway tickets has been extended from 3 days to 30 days 




__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4298885600126278


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for PPP for red line commuter networks including extensions to be started in April 2022:

At the time being, MoT is asking SRTET to run red line commuter for 3 years.
For the TOD on 12 red line commuter stations, it will be including as a part of PPP with Bang Sue Grand Central station is the main exception to make more money from rent.

twitter sharing button
Here is the timetable for red line commuter PPP:

Submitting the PPP Plan to the cabinet to get the approval: March 2022 

Bidding for PPP in April 2022 - March 2023

Final judgement on private sector who got 30-year PPP concession and the transition : April 2023 - September 2024



PPP in question are :

1. TOD on 12 red line commuter stations (other than Bang Sue Grand central which requires separated package)

2. Construction of red line commuter extensions including

2.1 8.84-km Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit with the mean prices of 6,570.40 Million Baht - to start the construction from April 2023 to March 2026.

2.2 14.8-km Taling Chan - Salaya with the mean prices of 10,202.18 Million Baht - to start the construction from April 2023 to March 2026.

2.3 4.3-km Taling Chan - Siriraj (AKA Thonburi Railway terminus) with the mean prices of 6,645.03 Million Baht - to start the construction from April 2023 to March 2026.

2.4 25.9-km missing links [Bang Sue Grand Central - Phyathai - Makkasan - Hua Mark and Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong (AKA Bangkok Railway Terminus at Hua Lamphong)] with the mean prices of 6,645.03 Million Baht - to start the construction from April 2023 to December 2027.



MoT is asking SRTET to run red line commuter for 3 years from November 2021 to September 2024 but SRT need to ask State Enterprise Policy Board to review the old plan.

For the issue of commercialization of the space within Bang Sue Grand Central with the Passenger Accessible area of 129,400 square meters, MoT is asking to add more commercial space from the old quota of 10% (12,940 square meters) to 33.6% (43,465 square meters) after Minister of Transportation have learnt that Red line commuter will be at loss of 300 Million Baht a year for the first 3 years (2021 - 2024). So, MoT is asking AOT to help SRT to deal with commercialization of the space within Bang Sue Grand Central by giving PPP to get more revenue from rent and revenue sharing along with retailers, food stalls and restaurants, OTOP mall, Advertising area and parking fees to pay the utility bills, central cost, security guard bills, and regular station maintenance, 


MoT and SRT are hoping to get 10-year revenue of 221-238 Million Baht a year (if the rent fee is at 815-852 Baht per square meter a month) with a growth from 75 million Baht in 2021 to 300 million Baht in 2030. 

On the other hand, the revenue from advertising space will get 10-year revenue of 233-244 Million Baht a year with a growth from 140 million Baht in 2021 to 307 million Baht in 2030 while the revenue from parking lots will get 10-year revenue of 84-89 Million Baht a year with a growth from 46 million Baht in 2021 to 128 million Baht in 2030.


The revenue from the sources will compensate the station expenditure of 40 million Baht a month or 200 - 300 million Baht a year while helping to boost up EBITDA from 800,000 Million Baht in 2021 to 26.41 million Baht in 2022 with the expected EBITDA of 410 million Baht in 2030. This will be up to the ability to maximize daily number of passengers from both red line commuter networks and intercity trains. 



SRT would have to come up with further study which concession period for Bang Sue Grand central will give optimal results since 10 year concession may not be enough, so 15-20 year concession would be under serious consideration.

It would take 6-9 months to select the private sectors to be candidates for concession. After that, there will be a bidding in June 2021 to pick the private concession holder to handle the commercialization of Bang Sue Grand central in September 2021.



SRT Hope that there will be 100000 passengers a day from both red line commuter networks and intercity trains, but SRT consider this figure too small, so the commercialization of Bang Sue Grand Central to double, triple, or even quadruple the daily number of passengers have become necessary. 



Note: in such a case, SRT had better ask Dept of Land Transport to reroute several BMTA buses along with private concession buses in Greater Bangkok to make a stop or terminate at Bang Sue grand central to boost up the daily number of passengers. 










รฟท.เล็งเปิดประมูล “สายสีแดง” เม.ย.65


รฟท.เตรียมศึกษาเปิดประมูลรถไฟสายสีแดง ดึงเอกชนร่วมลงทุนพีพีพี เริ่ม เม.ย.65 จับแอร์พอร์ต เรล ลิงก์ บริหารเดินรถชั่วคราว 3 ปี ขณะที่บริหารพื้นที่เชิงพาณิชย์ เล็งทอท.ช่วยศึกษาแนวทางการให้สัมปทานเอกชน เน้นสร้างรายได้จากค่าเช่า




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Wisarut

Renovating 128 second class airconditioned passenger carriages with the price tag of 314 million Baht with the main focus on the renovation of lavatory of along with the ability to connect with Power Cars to be used in Bang Sue Grand central which require minimum smoke along with the closed lavatory system like the new 115 CRRC Changchun carriages and first class carriages.

So far, SP9/10, SP23/24, SP 25/26, and SP31/32 would be immediately assigned to terminate at Bang Sue Grand Central in November 2021. Therefore, more second class airconditioned carriages have to be renovated to be able to use Bang Sue Grand Central to be done in December 2021. the rest would follow the suit soon. 

So far, 8 power cars have been constructed through renovation with the price tag of 100 million Baht to be use in the following trains:

SP13/14 (BKK <-> Chiang Mai)
EXP83/84 (BKK <-> Trang) - favorite trains for those who go to Koh Samui
EXP85/86 (BKK <-> Nakhon Srithammarat) 

12 more power cars by renovation with the price tag of 195 million Baht will be done in December 2021 to be used in the following trains:

SP37/38 (BKK <-> Sugei Golok)
EXP67/68 (BKK <-> Ubon Ratchathani)

These power cars would be put into VIP trains using renovated JR West carriages and renovated JR Hokkaido carriages for excursion trains. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2837067563181410


ปรับโฉมรถไฟ 128 คัน 314 ล้านเข้าสถานีกลางบางซื่อ


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1

Are Thailand manufacturing rolling stocks, or both locomotive and cars are imported?


----------



## Wisarut

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> Are Thailand manufacturing rolling stocks, or both locomotive and cars are imported?


We use to produce our own Bogie Third Class and Bogie Second Class Airconditioned sleepers but those Minister of Transport want to get commission fees from importers and their agents in 1983-1984 and you get the rest of ideas.


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1

Wisarut said:


> We use to produce our own Bogie Third Class and Bogie Second Class Airconditioned sleepers but those Minister of Transport want to get commission fees from importers and their agents in 1983-1984 and you get the rest of ideas.


You should have a railways industry of your own. Thailand market is big enough. Even with current pathetic condition of Vietnamese railways, we manufacture both locomotives (the backbone of VNR, D-19E (metre gauge) and D-19Er (standard gauge) locomotives, passenger cars and freight cars. 

Diesel engine, some components of bogies (like bearing, spring) and rail are imported. (i am not railway engineer, just a railfan, so cannot go into detail)


----------



## Wisarut

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> You should have a railways industry of your own. Thailand market is big enough. Even with current pathetic condition of Vietnamese railways, we manufacture both locomotives (the backbone of VNR, D-19E (metre gauge) and D-19Er (standard gauge) locomotives, passenger cars and freight cars.
> 
> Diesel engine, some components of bogies (like bearing, spring) and rail are imported. (i am not railway engineer, just a railfan, so cannot go into detail)


Yah but it must be done by private sectors for a good reason - state enterprise has failed to deliver spare parts on time by private sectors seem to skip QC to get int quick and got shoddy spare parts


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Bang Sue Grand Central station


----------



## Wisarut

SRT spending 60 million Baht for PPP on red line commuter networks with 30-50 year concession to be in line with PPP Act of BE2562 (Year 2019). The PPP studies are to be done in 360 days so as to get cabinet approval in March 2022, call the bidding in April 2022 - March 2023 before signing the concession and transfers in April 2023.
In principal, the PPP will have to cover not just existing red line commuter networks (Bang Sue Grand Central - Rangsit, Bang Sue Grand Central - Taling Chan), it has to cover the extensions (Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit, Taling Chan - Salaya, Taling Chan - Siriraj, Bang Sue Grand central - Hua Lamphong, Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Mark) and new stations on the existing routes (Rama 6 at Wat Soy Thong, Bang Kruay (EGAT), and Ban Chimplee)

However, Private Concession Holder will have to handle 100,000 Million Baht debts from existing red line commuter networks which will be paid back by the government as well as the debts from the construction of extensions and 32,399 Million Baht on system investment. 
จ้าง 60 ล้านศึกษา PPP รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง


----------



## Wisarut

Letter to editors to oppose the policy of minister of Transportation and SRT Governor who advocated the shutdown of Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong 








ค้านการปิดหัวลำโพง - เรียน บรรณาธิการหนังสือพิมพ์ข่าวสดสถานีรถไฟฟ้าหัว


ค้านการปิดหัวลำโพง - เรียน บรรณาธิการหนังสือพิมพ์ข่าวสดสถานีรถไฟฟ้าหัวลำโพงเป็นสถานีประวัติศาสตร์ อยู่คู่กับคนไทย การที่รัฐมนตรีว่าการกระทรวงคมนาคมมีดำริจะ




www.khaosod.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chet Samian - February 2021





Progress of Double tracking from Chet Samian - Nong Pla Lai - February 2021





Progress of Double tracking from Nong Pla Lai - Cha Am - February 2021





Progress of Double tracking from Cha Am - Hua Hin - February 2021





Foreigner praising the double tracking project from Nakhon Pathom to Hua Hin


----------



## Wisarut

There will be Test run of long distance trains on elevated track from Bang Sue Grand Central to Donmueang and Bang Sue Grand Central to Taling Chan from 20 to 26 February 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/moss.pratan/posts/2878040145776662





__ https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/4585921838090674






__ https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/4586008468082011





__ https://www.facebook.com/teerayoot.khoonkhum/posts/3768146906566376


Activities at Bang Sue EMU maintenance yard



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1555491811317802&id=100005709941559


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Tha Khae to Paknam Pho


----------



## Wisarut

Progress of Double tracking from Hua Hin to Sam Roy Yod - February 2021





Progress of Double tracking from Sam Roy Yod - Prachuab Khirikhan - February 2021


----------



## Wisarut

15 Year concession for cargo trains and passenger trains on the following routes with total price tags of 9975 Million Baht:
1. Laem Chabang - Tha Phra (definitely cargo train) with a price tgag- 2 pairs a day and increase to 3 pairs a day in the 6th year to handle 60000 - 100000 container boxes a year to handle including rice, sugar, para rubber, tapioca, ores, with investment of 4,725 Million Baht - started with 660 million for 3 new locomotives + 165 BCFs of 20-ton axle load along with signal and yard and maintenance cost expenditure of 120 Baht per km per set - this is the cost saving against automobiles to save the money at 17,160 Million Baht

2. Bangkok (more likely Bang Sue Grand Central) - Nakhon Ratchasima - Khon Kaen - 3 pairs a day (6 trains a day) with the price tag of 5,250 million Baht with 4 sets of DMUs in four car formation signal at the yard, yard, ticket system, parking lot, maintenance and administration including the expenditure of 80 Baht per train per km, utilities, fuel, maintenance, the leasing for DMU parking to handle 2000 - 2222 passengers a day with 5,300 Million Baht revenue from passengers.

However, private sectors are pressing demands for opening the concession for the following routes once the double tracking Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn (421 km) and Lopburi - Paknam Pho (145 km) has become a reality
1. Bangkok (more likely Bang Sue Grand Central) - Pak Nam Pho
2. Bangkok (more likely Bang Sue Grand Central) - Chumporn

PTT, SCG, and Sri Trang have shown interests on this investment for the concession. Hope that the bidding can be started in the late 2021 after finishing the studies ... and concession will be on bidding process to be done in 2022. 








ฟังเสียงนักลงทุนขนส่งทางราง 2 เส้นทางนำร่องเกือบหมื่นล้าน


กรมราง ฟังเสียงนักลงทุนเปิดบริการขนส่งสินค้า-ผู้โดยสารทางราง ชู 2 โครงการนำร่อง รถโดยสาร กรุงเทพฯ-ขอนแก่น และ รถไฟสินค้า แหลมฉบัง-ท่าพระ วงเงินเกือบหมื่นล้าน คาดเริ่มเปิดประมูลปีหน้า แนะเปิดเพิ่มเส้นทางศักยภาพทางคู่สายใต้ นครปฐม-ชุมพร และ สายเหนือ ลพบุรี-ปากน้ำโพ เปรย ปตท.-SCG-ศรีตรัง สน




dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2845160602372106


----------



## Codename B

*Progress of Double Tracking Railways

Green lines - *Completed double tracking railways (543 km double tracking + 107 km triple tracking)
*Red Lines - *Lines Under construction (700 km)
——————————————————————
*Purple lines - *Finished bidding (678 km)
*Blue lines - *Waiting for approval (1,483 km)









1. Double Tracking Map Kabao - Jira Junction section (132 km)









Source: OTP Thailand FB Page, Thomas Tatarmc


----------



## Wisarut

^^^^
*Purple lines - *Finished bidding (678 km) => correction - TOR for bidding being drafted, waiting for public approval before calling the bidding. 
*Blue lines - *Waiting for approval (1,483 km) => correction - Phase 2 Waiting for cabinet approval for the budget even though those with EIA Clearance will get the first priority.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, 96 trains have to be shorten to Bang Sue Grand Central - only 22 trains allowed to terminate at Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong. There will be shuttle buses by BMTA to deal with both Morning rush hour (5 AM to 8 AM) and Evening Rush hour (4 PM to 7 PM) between Bang Sue Grand Central and Makkasan Central at 15 Baht flat rate. However, the final plan will be settled on 4 March 2021. 
Nevertheless, there are some issues related to shuttle buses to be ironed out including 

new bus stops for Taling Chan Railway Junction
new bus routes to serve Bang Bumru railway station
the major rerouting all the buses that pass Makkasan Central station and even Bang Sue Grand central so as to bring those buses (regular buses and new shuttle buses) to pick the passengers at both Makkasan Central station and even Bang Sue Grand central. 
Note: such exceedingly unpopular plan by MoT would bear the fruit of vendetta for sure. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2850366281851538


----------



## Wisarut

The list of 22 trains which have been allowed to use Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong
COM 301/302 Bangkok <-> Lopburi
COM 341/342 Bangkok <-> Kaeng Khoi Junction
COM 313/314 Bangkok <-> Ban Phachi Junction
COM 355/356 Bangkok <-> Suphanburi
ORD 275/276 Bangkok <-> Klong Lueak Border station
ORD 279/280 Bangkok <-> Klong Lueak Border station
ORD 281/282 Bangkok <-> Kabinburi
ORD 283/284 Bangkok <-> Ploo Ta Luang
COM 371/372 Bangkok <-> Prachinburi
COM 383/384 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao
ORD 391/380 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao




__ https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/3852714268108823


----------



## Wisarut

Dept of Rail Transport along with OTP, Dept of Customs and deputy Governor of Nong Khai have discussed SRT to revive the defunct Nong Song Hong station at km 610.950 (the old wooden station building has been removed) as cargo station for exported goods with the facility to load exported goods to the trains while the existing Na Tha station at km 617.840 would have to handle the cargoes of imported goods from Lao - China Railway to be loaded to Thai cargo trains. This has to be done once Thai - China railway has been extended to Nong Khai to connect with Lao - China Railway, double tracking from Khon Kaen to Nong Khai. In the long run, Na Tha station at km 617.84 will be transshipment yard with both import and export business. 
Note: better prepare to revive Nong Song Hong station at km 610.950 for local train 415/418 while extending local train 417/416 to Nong Khai to meet the popular demands once double tracking to Nong Khai has become a reality. 
ตั้งจุดเปลี่ยนถ่ายสินค้า@สถานีรถไฟหนองสองห้อง/นาทา
กรมราง เตรียมรับมือรถไฟทางคู่-ไฮสปีดเทรนหนองคายเสร็จ เล็งใช้สถานีหนองสองห้อง ขนสินค้าส่งออก 'นาทา' นำเข้า


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter first phase would be opened according the schedule (Soft opening with free ride on 28 July 2021 and real opening with revenue collecting on 1 November 2021) despite of 223 day extension (Feburuary - September 2021) for the contractors of Contract 3 [EMUs, electrification, installation of ECTS-1 signal system] by MHSC - ( MITSUBISHI Heavy Industrial Co.Ltd. Hitachi Co.Ltd. and Sumitomo Corporation) which to be signed in May 2021.

For the issue of 10,345 Million Baht VO (Variation order - an amendment of the initial scope of work as in the awarded contract), the Public Debts Bureau would have to find the way to clear this kind of cost overrun issue. 

The ticket rates for red line commuter will be 12 - 42 Baht (1.01 Baht per km) with total distance of 41.56 km with 13 stations. 

Special discounts:

Children smaller than 90 cm height would be free.
Children not older than 14 year old with the height between 91 - 120 cm would get 50% discount.
Students not older than 23 year old would get 10% discount.
Senior citizens (60 year old and elder) would get 50% discount.
For Monthly pass would be as follows:

20 trip passes at 700 Baht (35 Baht per trip)
30 trip passes at 900 Baht (30 Baht per trip)
50 trip passes at 1,250 Baht (25 Baht per trip)
For the extensions, there would be 3 elevated and at grade contracts + an underground contract with total distance of 55.2 km and total price tag of 67,573 Million Baht which has to be implemented in 2024 rather than 2021 due to 30-year PPP issues to pay of that 10,345 Million Baht cost overrun named VO (Variation order) 

Here are the first 3 contracts which have to be executed.

Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit (8.84 km at 6,570 Million Baht including 4,041 Million Baht civil Works 2,219 Million Baht for signal and system installation with the rest for necessary compensation)
Talingchan - Salaya (14.8 km including the construction of Wat Soythong - Rama 6 station and Bang Kruay - EGAT station at 10,200 million Baht including 7,631 Million Baht civil Works 2,561 Million Baht for signal and system installation with the rest for necessary compensation)
Talingchan - Siriraj (5.7 km at 6,640 million Baht including 2,884 Million Baht civil Works 3,751 Million Baht for signal and system installation with the rest for necessary compensation) 
 The underground contracts for missing links [Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong and Bang Sue Grand Central Hua Mark - 25.9 km at 44,100 Million Baht including 25,249 Million Baht civil works 
18,697 Million Baht for signal and system installation ] need to consult with CP All along with those EEC Policy Board to let the contractors hired by CP All to handle the construction of that underground section since red line commuter and High Speed train connecting three airports would share the space from Phyathai to Bang Sue central and the underground section from Phyathai to Hua Mark would be in parallel with existing Airport Link. 

Once SRT has got the concession holder, it would have to ask concession holder to pay off the construction expenditure to CP All's contractors or other compensation to CP All.

For the issue of connecting tunnel between Bang Sue Grand Central and Bang Sue Subway station, with the price tag of 20 million Baht, both SRT and MRTA have already signed MOU and to construct the 2 connecting tunnel - first tunnel to be done in July 2021 and the second tunnel will have to be done in October 2021 to be paid back to MRTA by SRT by the budget of Year 2022. 
รถไฟฟ้า “สายสีแดง” ดีเลย์ หลังติดปัญหาสัญญา 3-ปรับแบบ PPP


----------



## Wisarut

SRT calling a bidding for Maids and security guards for Bang Sue Grand Central and 12 red line commuter stations with the total mean price of 580 million Baht for 4 contracts with 3-year concession including:

198 million Baht for cleaning 12 red line commuter stations, 
128 million Baht for cleaning Bang Sue Grand Central,
173 million Baht for security guards and traffic control around 12 red line commuter stations, 
80 million Baht for security guards and traffic control around Bang Sue Grand Central,, 
AOT has sent their subsidiaries to handle security guards (AOTSEC) and cleaning of stations (AOTGA) to compete for this bidding and AOT is going to recruit more men and women to work for sure once AOT subsidiaries have gotten these 3-year concession.

Next on the line is commercialization of 52,375 sq.m. of Bang Sue Grand Central to set up the stores, restaurants, and advertising with 15 - 20 year concession. 

Furthermore, there will be commercialization of 4,626 sq.m. of 12 red line commuter stations to set up the stores, restaurants, and advertising and 2,407 sq. m. for advertising with 3 year concession. 
ทอท.จ่อดันบริษัทลูกลุยประมูลงานสถานีกลางบางซื่อ




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2900612483493584


----------



## Wisarut

Construction of the new Bridge across Maeklong river in downtown Ratchaburi


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho double tracking on 30 April 2021 as reported on 11 May 2021
Contract 1: Ban Klab - Khok Krathiam elevated track
Contractor: Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - Sino Hydro

Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 32.32 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 51.80 %
Progress: +19.48 % (Ahead by 19.48 %)

Contract 2: Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho
Contractor: Unique Engineering and Construction PCL
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 66.03 %
Progress: -33.97% (Delayed by 33.97 % due to the land expropriation and the suitable site for Container Yard at Nakhon Sawan)

Contract 3: ECTS-1 installation (Signal and Telecommunication works)
Contractor: Unique Engineering and Construction PCL - Bombardier (Thailand)
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 22.16 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 6.91 %
Progress: -15.24 % (Delayed by 15.24 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/767513003961124





__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/767519090627182





__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/767521007293657


----------



## Wisarut

The down track of 5200-meter Hin Lap tunnel has been dug through at 9AM of 7 May 2021. So far, 10,180 meters out of 10,420 meters of Hin Lap tunnel has been dug which is 98% of the work. The digging of this tunnel will be done in June 2021. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=4237793176283214&id=426629864066250


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn reported on 6 May 2021
👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 84.704 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 86.111 %
Progress: 1.406 % (Ahead by 1.406 %)

👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 84.009 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 84.218 %
Progress: 0.209 % (Ahead by 0.209 %)

👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 99.30 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 86.55 %
Progress: -12.75 % (Delayed by 12.75 %)

👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 76.972 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 77.636 %
Progress: 0.664 % (Ahead by 0.664 %)

👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 71.872 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 69.881 %
Progress: -1.991 % (Delayed by 1.991 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2921415361446534


----------



## Wisarut

SRT has approved the changes of Contract 3 (EMUs along with electrifications which has been handled by Mitsubishi Heavy Industry - Sumitomo Corporation - Hitachi) to speed up the works from 24 September 2021 to be ready for Soft Opening on 28 July 2021 since it is more than 90% done. 
SRT also needs to recruit 574 more men to handle red line commuter after recruiting 1330 men from SRTET to handle Red line commuter service after the cabinet has approved 1904 men to handle red line commuter service. The cabinet has told that SRT could recruit not more than 5% of retired railway men unless the ones who are specialists 
บอร์ด รฟท.ไฟเขียวปรับสัญญา 3 “สายสีแดง” เร่งงานระบบ เปิดเดินรถ ก.ค. 64


----------



## Wisarut

Ombudsmen investigating the cases of sudden changes on specification of double tracking from 110 cm height platform to 50-80 meter height platform after the growing public outrages. Chief Engineer refuse to give the answers about this issue to the media to the point that they have cut the communication with journalists.
Note: Once the Administration Court along with Criminal Court and Anti Corruption Board have accepted the cases of abusing the power to change the platform specifications for double tracking, SRT Board as well as SRT Union would be in trouble with the long arms of the Laws as well as confronting with Crimes and Punishment. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2905983142956518


----------



## Wisarut

Bidding for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong has shown as follows:
1. ITD-NWR [Italian Thai Development PCL - Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL] got Contract 1 (Denchai - Ngao) at 26,568 Million Baht from the Mean price of 26,599 Million Baht

2. CKST [Ch Karnchang PCL - Sinothai Engineering and Construction PCL] got contract 2 (Ngao - Chiang Rai without Chiang Rai station) at 26,900 Million Baht from the Mean price of 26,913 Million Baht

3. CKST [Ch Karnchang PCL - Sinothai Engineering and Construction PCL] got contract 3 (Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with Chiang Rai station) at 19,390 Million Baht from the Mean price of 19,406 Million Baht. 

Official results declared on 9 July 2021 before signing the contract on 2 August 2021. Hope that this line will be opened in 2028.

Next on the line is Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with total distance of 355 km at 54,600 Million Baht with 2 contracts : 
1. Contract 1: Ban Phai - Nong Phok (180 km) at 27,100 million Baht and 
2. contract 2 Nong Phok - Third Friendship Bridge (175 km) at 28,300 million Baht 
The bidding will get the real winner declared on 15 July 2021 before signing the contract on 6 August 2021 with a hope to open the line in 2026.
https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2907784249443074


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking
Done:

Chachoengsao - Klong 19 - Kaeng Koi - 106 km at 10232.86 million Baht (Tunnel done in July 2019, the rest done in September 2019)
Thanon Jira - Khon Kaen - 187 km at 24326 million Baht (Done August 2019)
Under construction:
Isan Line to Thanon Jira
1. Map Krabao - Klong Khanantchit - 58 km at 7560 million Baht - 87.14 % done - delayed by 4.15%
2. Klong Khanantchit - Thanon Jira including the new station building - 69 km at 7060.58 million Baht - need to deal with via duct within Khorat city to be submitted to MoT
3. tunnels with total distance of 5 km at 9290 million Baht - 73.15% done - delayed by 11.33%

Map Krabao - Klong Khanantchit section including 5 km tunnels opened in September 2022.
Northern line to Paknam Pho
1. Ban Klab - Khok Kraithiam (AKA Tha Wung Bypass) - 32 km at 10050 million Baht - 51.83% done - progressed by 20.29%
2. Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho - 116 km at 8649 km at 10050 million Baht - 65.59% done - delayed by 1.90%
Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho opened in July 2022.

Southern line Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn:
Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin
1. Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8198 million Baht - 84.89% % done - progressed by 1.22%
2. Nong Pla Lai - Hua hin - 76 km at 7520 million Baht - 83.81% done - progressed by 0.37%
Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin section opened in September 2022.

Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5807 million Baht - 85.26% done - delayed by 13.59% to be done in June 2021
Prachuab Khirikha - Chumporn
1. Prachuab Khirikha - Bang Saphan Noy - 88 km at 6465 million Baht - 76.85% % done - progressed by 0.72%
2. Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn -
New Line:
Bidding for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong on 19 May 2021 has shown as follows:
1. ITD-NWR [Italian Thai Development PCL - Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL] got Contract 1 (Denchai - Ngao) at 26,568 Million Baht from the Mean price of 26,599 Million Baht


2. CKST [Ch Karnchang PCL - Sinothai Engineering and Construction PCL] got contract 2 (Ngao - Chiang Rai without Chiang Rai station) at 26,900 Million Baht from the Mean price of 26,913 Million Baht


3. CKST [Ch Karnchang PCL - Sinothai Engineering and Construction PCL] got contract 3 (Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with Chiang Rai station) at 19,390 Million Baht from the Mean price of 19,406 Million Baht.

Official results declared on 9 July 2021 before signing the contract on 2 August 2021. Hope that this line will be opened in 2028.


Next on the line is Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom with total distance of 355 km at 54,600 Million Baht with 2 contracts :
1. Contract 1: Ban Phai - Nong Phok (180 km) at 27,100 million Baht and
2. contract 2 Nong Phok - Third Friendship Bridge (175 km) at 28,300 million Baht
This line is to be on bidding on 25 May 2021 and get the real winner declared on 15 July 2021 before signing the contract on 6 August 2021 with a hope to open the line in 2026.



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1194582650980212



Khon Kaen - Nong Khai (172 km) getting the first priority for Double tracking Phase 2 since it is to connect Khon Kaen - Nong Khai line with Lao - China railway. Let's see if SRT and Thai government offer the concession for massive electrification for both cargo and passenger trains from Nong Khai to Laem Chabang Deep Sea Port. 








'กรมฯราง' เร่ง รฟท. ชงสร้างรถไฟทางคู่ 'ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย'


'กรมฯราง' อัพเดทสถานะก่อสร้างรถไฟทางคู่ เฟส 1 คืบหน้าเกินครึ่งทาง สั่ง รฟท. เร่งชงทางคู่เฟส 2 “ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย” ให้คมนาคมพิจารณา




dailynews.co.th












เร่งดันทางคู่ "ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย" ปีนี้ จี้ "รถไฟ" เร่งตอบ สภาพัฒน์


กรมราง เช็กอัพทางคู่ทั่วไทย เร่งดัน "ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย" ให้เกิดปีนี้ หลังลาวทำไฮสปีดคุณหมิง - เวียงจันทน์เสร็จปลายปี จี้ "รถไฟ" ส่งคำตอบสภาพัฒน์ เมื่อวันที่




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

Now, those small contractors along with some of the coalition and opposition has raised the issues of Collusion on bidding of 323.1km Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong at 72,921 Million Baht which already on bidding with the following results:
Contract 1: Denchai - Ngao with the mean price of 26,599.17 Million Baht with the bidding result of 26,568 Million Baht from Italian Thai Development PCL and Naowarat Patthanakarn PCL. 
Contract 2: Ngao - Chiang Rai (excluding Chiang Rai railway station) with the mean price of 26,913.78 Million Baht with the bidding result of 26,900 Million Baht from CKST JOINT VENTURE (Ch. Karnchang PCL and Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction PCL)
Contract 3: Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong inclduing Chiang Rai railway station with the mean price of 19,406.31 Million Baht with the bidding result of 19,390 Million Baht from CKST JOINT VENTURE (Ch. Karnchang PCL and Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction PCL)

Similar thing can be said to 355-km Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom at 66,848.33 Million Baht which is to be on bidding on 25 May 2021 since ONLY 5 big contractors are qualified for these 2 projects including:
1. Italian Thai Development PCL
2. Ch. Karnchang PCL
3. Sino-Thai Engineering and Construction PCL 
4. Unique Engineering Construction PCL 
5. A.S. Associate Engineering (1964) Co.Ltd. 

Rumor widespread that those contractors have to pay bribery of 5-7% of bidding price for this collusion in both projects with the total mean prices of 128,327,680,000 Baht. Furthermore, CEO of A.S. Associate Engineering (1964) Co.Ltd. has complained that the cost for detonating tunnels with special techniques, the rising cost of steel which already gone up by 40%, the shortage of labors due to Covid-19, fuel prices and transportation cost according to TOR have compelled the company (A.S. Associate Engineering (1964) Co.Ltd. ) to decline the bidding. 

No wonder, the opposition is going to raise the issue to the independent organizations including anti corruption and criminal court for this collusion.








จี้"บิ๊กตู่-ศักดิ์สยาม"สอบรถไฟรางคู่ 5 สัญญา ส่อฮั้วประมูล -ล็อคสเปคTOR


"หมอระวี" จี้ "บิ๊กตู่-ศักดิ์สยาม" สอบโครงการรถไฟรางคู่ 5 สัญญา ส่อฮั้วประมูล -ล็อคสเปคทีโออาร์ หากยังเพิกเฉยเตรียมยื่นองค์กรอิสระตรวจสอบ




www.thansettakij.com












รถไฟ‘ทางคู่’ สายเหนือ ส่อฮั้ว เฉือนราคากลางแค่16ล.


รับเหมาเล็กเตรียมร้องสำนักนายกฯ พบพิรุธประมูล รถไฟทางคู่ สายเหนือ เด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ 3 สัญญาขาใหญ่ ITD-ช.การช่าง-ซิโนไทย กวาดเรียบ เสนอราคาใกล้เคียงราคากลาง ห่างแค่หลัก 10 ล้าน




www.thansettakij.com












‘ทางคู่’กระฉ่อน แบ่งขาใหญ่ 5 ราย ซิว 1.28 แสนล้าน


ผู้รับเหมากระเจิง การประมูลอี-ออกชัน (e-auction) โครงการรถไฟทางคู่ใน 5 เส้นทางหลักช่วงวันที่ 18 พ.ค.และ 25 พ.ค.ถูกมือดีเรียกไปแบ่งเค้กให้ 5 ยักษ์ใหญ่เรียบวุธ งดฟาดฟัน แค่ต่ำกว่าราคากลางหลักสิบล้านเป็นพอ




www.thansettakij.com












ประมูลรถไฟทางคู่แสนล้านกระฉ่อน | ลึกไม่ลับ | THAN TALK | 20-05-64


ข่าวเศรษฐกิจ อัพเดทข่าววันนี้ ราคาทอง น้ำมัน ข่าวตลาดหุ้น การเงิน ธุรกิจ อสังหาริมทรัพย์ การตลาด เจาะลึกแบบตรงประเด็น >>Thansettakij




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Wisarut

SRT has given an explanation about the bidding for 323.1 km Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway project with the price tag of 72,921 Million Baht that there are no collusion as accused by Than Setthakij Newspaper or other media. They have changed TOR 5 times until it has been settled at 72,919.25 Million Baht.

The list of contracts for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway project
Contract 1: Denchai - Ngao with total distance of 104 km - 2 JVs (one has 3 companies while the other had 2 companies),

Contract 2 : Ngao - Chiang Rai without Chiang Rai station with total distance of 135 km - 2 JVs (one has 3 companies while the other had 1 company),

Contract 3 - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong station with total distance of 84 km - 2 JVs (one has 3 companies while the other had 1 company),


There will be the bidding for Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom on 25 May 2021. 








การรถไฟฯ แจง ประมูลทางคู่ “เด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ”โปร่งใส


การรถไฟฯ ขอชี้แจงประกวดราคารถไฟทางคู่ “เด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ”ดำเนินการด้วยความโปร่งใส ตรวจสอบได้ และเป็นไปตามระเบียบทุกขั้นตอน




www.thansettakij.com












การรถไฟโต้ ไม่มีฮั๊วประมูล ทางคู่สายเด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ


การรถไฟ แจงยิบหลังถูกถล่มปมประมูลทางคู่ "เด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ" ส่อฮั้วรายใหญ่ ชี้ประมูล e-bidding โปร่งใสตรวจสอบได้ แจงมูลค่าโครงการไม่ปรับเพิ่ม




www.prachachat.net







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2911446932410139


----------



## Wisarut

The result of bidding for 355-km Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom line with the price tag of 55,438 Million Baht on 25 May 2021 has shown that:

Contract 1 (Ban Phai - Nong Phok - 177.50 km) with the mean price of 27,123.62 Million Baht. There are 4 bidders. The winner (A.S. Associate Engineering (1964) Co.Ltd.) has offered the price at 27,100 Million Baht.
Contract 2 (Nong Phok - The 3rd Friendship Bridge - 177.20 km) with the mean price of 28,333.93 Million Baht. There are 4 bidders. The winner (Unique Engineering and Construction PCL) has offered the price at 28,310 Million Baht.
Next is to check the technical bidding on 27 May 2021 and the final decision would be decided on 23 July 2021. if everything goes just fine, the contracts would be signed on 6 August 2021.

The 355-km Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom line has total price tag of 
66,848.33 Million Baht with the land expropriation of 10,255.33 Million Baht (7,100 land plots or 17,500 Rai (2800 Hectares) in Khon Kaen, Mahasarakham, Roy Ed, Yasothon, Mukdahan and Nakhon Phanom with 30 stations and stops along with 1 junction with 3 container yards. Hope that this line will be opened in 2026.
เอกชนแห่ชิงทางคู่ 'บ้านไผ่-นครพนม' 5.4 หมื่นล้าน
เอกชนรับเหมา 4 ราย แห่ชิงรถไฟทางคู่บ้านไผ่ - นครพนม
https://www.infoquest.co.th/2021/90709
“เอ.เอส.- ยูนิคฯ”เคาะลด23 ล้านแบ่งคนละสัญญา ทางคู่”บ้านไผ่-นครพนม” 5.54 หมื่นล้าน


----------



## Wisarut

Royal Gazette has issued the royal decree for land expropriation on BE 2564 (2021) on Denchai district, Soong Men district, Mueang Phrae district, Nong Muang Khai district, Song district of Phrae, Ngao district of Lampang, Mueang Phayao district, Dokkhamtai district, Phoo Kam Yao district of Phayao, Pa Daed district, Thoeng district, Mueang Chiang Rai district, Wiang Chai district, Wiang Chiang Rung district, Doi Luang district and Chiang Khong district for the construction of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong Railway

http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2564/A/036/T_0043.PDF https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/4104456202934627



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1200325763739234


https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2914471865440979

Khon Kaen - Nong Khai double tracking with the distance of 167 km is coming to be approved in October 2021 to be on bidding in December 2021 - January 2022 after the clearance with NESDB. Hope that the construction will be started in June 2022 and done in June 2026. 

This double tracking has the price tag of 26,647 Million Baht including 
25,079 Million Baht for construction cost, 
763 million Baht for the machines for construction
543 million Baht for consultant Engineer
262 million Baht for land expropriation for widening the curves at 176 Rai (28.16 Hectares) to allow 160 kph max speed. 

EIRR is 18.57% - with the first year benefit of 0.75% cut down the transportation cost by 2-3 times. The construction starts from km 453 + 955 to km 620 + 500.

There will be the new station buildings at Nam Phong, None Sa Ad, Nong Takai, Khao Suan Kwang, Kumphawapee, and Na Tha 

There will be a renovation on the old stations buildings at Samran, Huay Koeng, Nong Khon Kwang, None Phayom, Hua Sam Phat, and Na Phu (recently building). There will be 4 stops including Huay Hai (revived stop), Ban Wang Chai, Huay Siaw and Kham Kling 

รถไฟ ลั่น ต.ค. ชง ครม.ไฟเขียว ผุดทางคู่ ช่วง ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย 2.6 หมื่นล้าน ก่



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2913757998845699


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn on 20 May 2021 reported on 28 May 2021
👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 85.184 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 86.354 %
Progress: 1.170 % (Ahead by 1.170 %)

👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 84.539 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 84.705 %
Progress: 0.166 %(Ahead by 0.166 %)

👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 99.60 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 88.44 %
Progress: -11.16 % (Delayed by 11.16 %)

👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 77.539 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 77.878 %
Progress: 0.339 % (Ahead by 0.339 %)

👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 74.270 % 
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 71.183 %
Progress: -3.087 % (Delayed by 3.087 %)



__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2931851407069596


----------



## Wisarut

121 trains have to be cancelled until 31 July 2021 due to the ongoing Covid-19 epidemic Round 3. Only 115 trains remain in service
รฟท.งดเดินรถทางไกลและสายสั้นรวม 121 ขบวนถึง 31 พ.ค.-ให้คืนได้เต็มราคา

รฟท.หยุดเดินรถไฟ121ขบวน ต่ออีก2เดือนถึง31ก.ค.นี้
ด่วน! ‘การรถไฟฯ’ ขยายเวลางดเดินขบวนรถไฟ 121 ขบวนออกไปจนกว่าสถานการณ์จะคลี่คลาย รับมาตรการ ศบค. สกัดโควิด-19 เหลือให้บริการ 115 ขบวน








ด่วน! รถไฟ ขยายเวลา งดเดินรถ 121 ขบวน ไม่มีกำหนด เปิดให้คืนตั๋วเต็มราคา


ด่วน! รถไฟ ขยายเวลา งดเดินรถ 121 ขบวน ออกไปอีกจนกว่าสถานการณ์จะคลี่คลาย เปิดให้คืนตั๋วเต็มราคาที่สถานีรถไฟทุกแห่งทั่วประเทศ ตั้งแต่บัดนี้เป็นต้นไป




www.khaosod.co.th




https://www.prachachat.net/property/news-680609
https://www.tnnthailand.com/news/social/81298/








การรถไฟฯ ปรับแผนเดินรถ งดบริการ 121 ขบวน หลังโควิดระบาดต่อเนื่อง


การรถไฟฯ ขยายระยะเวลาปรับแผนให้บริการเดินรถโดยสารออกไปจนกว่าสถานการณ์โควิด- 19 จะคลี่ลาย พร้อมแจ้งผู้โดยสารขอคืนเงินค่าตั๋วได้เต็มราคา




www.bangkokbiznews.com




https://www.thebangkokinsight.com/news/the-bangkok-insight-th/634997/
https://siamrath.co.th/n/249008


----------



## Wisarut

Saksiam coming to inspect Bang Sue Grand Central and red line commuter networks at Bang Sue Grand Central before the soft opening on 28 July 2021. 
The number of trains to and from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong will be cut down to 22 trains started on 1 August 2021 before becoming effective on 1 December 2021. Intercity train of Northern region and Isan region will be allowed to run along the elevated tracks in response to the changes. 
Furthermore, BMTA buses and van services would have to be rerouted to make a stop at Bang Sue Grand Central to improve the connection with other mass transit lines to be ready for soft opening on 28 July 2021.
Even more still, the major improvement of Bang Son, Bang Bumru and Talingchan station after the stations have shown the sign of being worn out is necessary along with the contracts for maids to handle the stations' cleansing. 
The improvement of road accesses to Rangsit station must be done before the soft opening on 28 July 2021 while Park and ride at Makkasan central and Phetburi subway station must be improved before the real opening on 1 November 2021. 
Major upgrade of Taling Chan stations to handle Southern trains to and from Thonburi railway terminus will be started this year before being done in 2022. 
EMV card system (Europay Mastercard and Visa) by Visa and Mastercard as the new common ticket system must be ready before the full opening on 1 November 2021 even though the new common ticket rates and revenue sharing scheme would take time to implement.

In the long term, red line commuter must be extended to Salaya, Thonburi railway terminus at Siriraj and Thammasart Rangsit - with the project started in 2023.
In 2023, Chiang Rak Noy station along with Wat Suwan station must be improved to allow the cargo exchanges between trucks from Klong Luang transport station and ์Northern-Isan cargo trains 
and trucks from Salaya transport station and Southern cargo trains to be done in Mid 2023. Even the station area of Rangsit must be improved to allow the inbound and outbound vehicles to access rangsit station 
ศักดิ์สยาม ตรวจความพร้อมรถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดง สถานีกลางบางซื่อ
เปิดใช้รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง ก.ค.นี้ "ศักดิ์สยาม" ประกาศความพร้อม


----------



## Wisarut

New map of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway project after the land expropriation decree which has been reduced 

เวนคืนรถไฟเด่นชัย-เชียงราย-เชียงของ (ปรับลดเขตทาง) - Google My Maps

ภาพรวมโครงการเด่นชัย-เชียงราย.pdf



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1203688813402929


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Contract 3 (5-km tunnels) on 30 April 2021 by ITD-RT
Expected Accumulated Works: 86.253 %
Actual Accumulated Works: 75.257 %
Progress -10.996 % (Delayed 10.996 %)



__ https://www.facebook.com/MapkabaoChira/posts/899712717258572







Progress on Contract 1 (Map Krabao - Klong Khanantchit) on 30 April 2021 by ITD 
Expected Accumulated Works: 92.13 %
Actual Accumulated Works: 87.74 %
Progress -4.39% (Delayed 4.39%)



__ https://www.facebook.com/MapkabaoChira/posts/899646580598519


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is going to pick Khun Ann (Nunthana Bunlong) to give Thai voice voice for red line commuter on both stations and EMUs while SRT is going to pick KHun Nong-orn Masomboon (ex air hostess) to give English voice in both stations and EMUs. 

Next would be Chinese voice and Japanese voice in all stations - For the case of Chinese, SRT would like to pick Master Lee Yang who taught Princess Chulaborn about Chinese music instrument ... but not so sure for the case of Japanese voice in the stations








รถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง เคาะ "นันทนา บุญหลง" ให้เสียงบนรถไฟฟ้า


รฟฟท.เลือก "นันทนา บุญหลง" ให้เสียงบนระบบรถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดง เบื้องต้นเฉพาะบนขบวนรถก่อน ส่วนตามสถานีรายทางคาดไฝเสียงออกปลายปี จ่อเพิ่ม "จีน-ญี่ปุ่น"




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut

Land expropriation for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with fence erected around Soong Men district of Phrae as shown here



__ https://www.facebook.com/491766874595130/posts/1234403633664780


----------



## Wisarut

Red line commuter still run the soft open on 2 August 2021 even though PM Prayut would do through online ceremony in response to the curfew from 9 PM to 4 AM and prohibition of going outside the home unless there are serious reasons 








ไม่เลื่อน! “ศักดิ์สยาม” ยัน “สายสีแดง” เปิด 2 ส.ค.นี้ตามกำหนด นายกฯ ประธานผ่านออนไลน์


“ศักดิ์สยาม” ยันไม่เลื่อนเปิดทดลองเดินรถไฟสายสีแดง 2 ส.ค.ตามกำหนด “นายกฯ” ปรับพิธีเปิดเป็นวิธีออนไลน์แทน




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2955935607961271


----------



## Wisarut

After land expropriation for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong railway has started, the land speculation by real estate agents have also started. - The prices of the land plots in front of stations have been skyrocketed by 10 times such as the case of Phayao station between Mueang district and Dok Kham Tai district.

The local suppliers also appeal to SRT and those contractor giants to pick local suppliers as their business partners since the TOR of 60% raw materials from Thai sources alone are not enough.









รถไฟรางคู่ บูมเศรษฐกิจ ล้านนาตะวันออก อสังหาฯ-ก่อสร้างรอสยายปีก


รถไฟรางคู่ สายเด่นชัย - เชียงราย - เชียงของ เส้นทาง 4 จังหวัด บูมเศรษฐกิจ ล้านนาตะวันออกทุกมิติ ขณะอสังหาฯ - ตลาดวัสดุก่อสร้าง สยายปีกรับอานิสงค์ พบที่ดินหน้าสถานีราคาพุ่ง 10 เท่า




www.thansettakij.com







Wisarut said:


> Land expropriation for Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong with fence erected around Soong Men district of Phrae as shown here
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/491766874595130/posts/1234403633664780


----------



## Wisarut

Land Ports by Port Authority of Thailand using existing railway networks on 4 provinces including Chachoengsao (70 km from Laem Chabang deep sea port) Kudjik (320 km from Laem Chabang deep sea port) Nam Phong (550 km from Laem Chabang deep sea port) and Khao Thong (370 km from Laem Chabang deep sea port) with 30-year PPP with private sector


----------



## Wisarut

Big Disappointment for NESDB decision NOT to electrify the track from Hatyai to Padang Besar to allow KTMB EMUs to run to Hatyai by giving a reason that SRT never run EMU service to Malaysia so it is NOT justified to allow electrification to let ONKLT KTMB to run the train services. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1236511896787287


----------



## Wisarut

Ajarn Parinya Chookaew has raised the issue of preserving and development of Railway historical and architectural heritage for at least 20 years. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/ArtandCultureThaiPBS/posts/4516682408341947


----------



## Wisarut

After imposing the curfews once again, only 78 trains still running at all - 158 trains cancelled
1. 8 Commercial trains
Northern line 2 trains:
- Rapid109 / Rapid 102 Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai with new schedules
Northeastern line 4 trains:

Express 75/76 Bangkok <-> Nongkhai with New Schedule
Rapid 135/136 Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani
Southern line 2 trains:

Rapid 171 Bangkok - Thung Song with New Schedule
Rapid 172 Thung Song - Bang Sue with New Schedule

2. 70 social trains
Northern line 16 trains: 

ORD 201/202 Bangkok <-> Phitsanuloke
ORD 211/212 Bangkok <-> Taphan Hin
COM 301/302 Bangkok <-> Lopburi
COM 313/314 Bangkok <-> Ban Phachi
COM 317/318 Bangkok <-> Lopburi
LOC 401/402 Lopburi <-> Phitsanuloke
LOC 403/410 Phitsanuloke <-> Sila At
LOC 407/408 Nakhon Sawan <-> Chiang Mai

Northeastern line 14 trains:

ORD 233/234 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Surin (No train between Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima)
COM 341/342 Bangkok <-> Kaeng Khoi
LOC 415/418 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Nongkhai
LOC 421/426 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Ubon Ratchathani
LOC 427/428 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Ubon Ratchathani
LOC 429/430 Nakhon Ratchasima <-> Bua Yai
LOC 431/432 Kaeng Khoi – Nakhon Ratchasima (No train between Nakhon Ratchasima and Khon kaen)

Southern line 14 trains:

ORD 255/254 Thonburi <-> Lang Suan
ORD 257/258 Thonburi <-> Nam Tok
COM 351/352 Thonburi <-> Ratburi
COM 355/356Bangkok <-> Nong Pla Duk
LOC 445/446 Chumporn <-> Hatyai
LOC 447/448 Surat Thani <-> Yala (No train between Yala and Sugei Golok)
LOC 451/452 Nakhon Srithammarat <-> Yala (No train between Yala and Sugei Golok)

Eastern line 14 trains:

ORD 275/276 Bangkok <-> Aranyaprathet (No train between Aranyaprathet and Klong Luek)
ORD 279/280 Bangkok <-> Aranyaprathet (No train between Aranyaprathet and Klong Luek)
ORD 283/284 Bangkok <-> Ploo Ta Luang
COM 371/372 Bangkok <-> Prachinburi
COM 367 / 388 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao
COM 383/384 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao
COM 390/391 Bangkok <-> Chachoengsao

Wongwian Yai - Mahachai - 12 trains

Commuter 4304/4305
Commuter 4306/4307
Commuter 4314/4315
Commuter 4320/4321
Commuter 4322/4323
Commuter 4344/4345
เช็กด่วน! "การรถไฟฯ" งดเดินรถ 158 ขบวนทั่วไทยถึง 2 ส.ค.นี้
รฟท.ปรับตารางเดินรถใหม่ เหลือ 78 ขบวน/วันตามมาตรการล็อกดาวน์เดินทาง


----------



## Wisarut

For the Bridge across Nan river at km 0 + 750 from bifurcation point at Pak Nampho station and the Bridge across Ping river at km 172 + 800 from bifurcation point at Pak Nampho station, those bridges would be Balance Cantilever with the spans of 50 - 120 meters while the bridge across irrigation canals and road would be Through Truss steel bridge of with the span of 40-50 meters




__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239143601369346



Permanent way would consist the following layers
1. Ballast => using the materials according to SRT specifications
2. Sub Ballast => using the materials according to SRT specifications
3. Subbase => using the materials according to SRT specifications
4. Subgrade => using the materials according to SRT specifications
5, Embankment => Using the local materials near railway tracks but the local materials must meet SRT specifications

Much of Nakhon Sawan section would have permanent way lower than 7 meter height or over 7 meter height for the area for bridge sections.




__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239145874702452



Tak - Maesod section of Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Maesod would consist of 4 tunnels.


Doi Ruak => 15.5 km (Tunnel I) => twin tunnels between Tak and Dan Mae Lamao with Cross passages in every 500 meters for evacuation in cases of accidents with both end as single tunnel gates before becoming twin tunnels - the way to clear EIA on tunnel digging. Twin tunnels will be 7.1 meter high and 7.5 meter wide with 45 sq. m. for cross section area. Cross passages will be 3.5 meter wide and 3 meter high with cross section area of 13 sq. m.
Mae Lamao 1 => 1.42 km (Tunnel II) => Single Double-track Tunnel between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with horse shoe shape with 7.3 meter height and 11 meter width using Drill and Blast with cross section area of 74 sq. m.
Mae Lamao 2 => 0.765 km (Tunnel III) => Single Double-track Tunnel between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with horse shoe shape with 7.3 meter height and 11 meter width using Drill and Blast with cross section area of 74 sq. m.
Phra Wor => 12 km (Tunnel IV) => twin tunnels between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with Cross passages in every 500 meters for evacuation in cases of accidents with both end as single tunnel gates before becoming twin tunnels - the way to clear EIA on tunnel digging. Twin tunnels will be 7.1 meter high and 7.5 meter wide with 45 sq. m. for cross section area. Cross passages will be 3.5 meter wide and 3 meter high with cross section area of 13 sq. m.




__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239138301369876


----------



## Wisarut

Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Maesod railway consists of 27 stations with total distance of 250.875km started at Pak Nampho station and ended up at Mae Sod Border station. The line consists of 2 sections
1. Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak consists of 22 stations with 3 container yards (Charoen Phon Nong Pling, Nong Bua Tai) and distance of 181 km
0 . Pak Nampho Sawan - small station at km. 250 + 560 from Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong while km 0 + 000 of Nakhon Sawan - Tak - Maesod railway would be at km 1 + 860 from Pak Nam Pho station -> thus km 252 + 420.
The line will cross Nan river after passing Paknam Pho station at km 0 + 700 from km 252 + 420, north of the existing Dusitaphum Bridge (AKA Saphan Mai Nakhon Sawan) - the new concrete Bridge across Nan river.
1. Bueng Senart - Mid level station in Northeastern suburb of Nakhon Sawan city at km 3 + 700 from km 252 + 420,
2. Ban Makluea - Local station - the Halt at km 10 + 300 from km 252 + 420,
3. Maha Phot - small station across Highway 117 (Nakhon Sawan - Phitsanuloke) at km 15 + 650 from km 252 + 420,
4. Kao Liaw - Mid level station which replace Hua Dong since this station is nearest to Kao Liaw district at km 23 + 250 from km 252 + 420, near CP All distribution center of Nakhon Sawan (7 km)
5. Ban Ta Ngai - mid level station across Highway 1073 at km 30 + 250 from km 252 + 420,
6. Charoen Phon - mid level station with Container yard at km 38 + 100 from km 252 + 420, - near Charoen Phon Paddy Market (1.6 km ) Wat Map Makham (3.3 km) and Wat Dong Mae Nang Mueang (7.7 km)
7. Ta Kheed - Local station - the Halt at km 49 + 400 from km 252 + 420 last halt in Nakhon Sawan
8. Pa Phutsa - mid level station at km 55 + 850 from km 252 + 420 - should be renamed as Khanu Woralaksaburi station since this station is nearest to Khanu Woralaksaburi district of Kamphaeng Phet but still not renamed yet.
9. Yang Soong - Local station - the Halt at km 64 + 000 from km 252 + 420
10. Wang Khaem - Small station at km 69 + 400 from km 252 + 420
11. Wang Yang - Local station - the Halt at km 71 + 250 from km 252 + 420
12. Tha Makhuea - mid level station at km 78 + 700 from km 252 + 420 - should be renamed as Klong Klung station since this station is nearest to Klong Klung district of Kamphaeng Phet - still not renamed since there is Tha Makhuea TAO (1 km)
13. Wang Bua - Local station - the Halt at km 87 + 800 from km 252 + 420
14. Khon Thee - mid level station at km 94 + 900 from km 252 + 420 near the factory of Ajinomoto (Thailand) (5.2 km Southeast of Khon Thee station) and Wat Prasart (3 km from Khon Thee station) with track modification to avoid the line through Kamphaengphet Agricultural Village
15. Thep Nakhon - Local station - the Halt at km 104 + 700 from km 252 + 420
16. Khamphaengphet - Large station at km 113 + 350 from km 252 + 420 - provincial station near Highway 115 near bypass Intersection with container yard (about 10 km from Kamphaeng Phet district office and 5.5 km from Robinson Kamphaengphet)
17. Nong Pling - Small station with Container yard for Kamphaeng Phet at km 134 + 750 from km 252 + 420 about 4-5 km from Kamphaeng Phet Provincial Hall
18. Larn Dokmai - small station km 134 + 750 from km 252 + 420
- main dropping point to Phran Kratai district - the drought stricken district
19. Kosamphee - the Halt km 147 + 400 from km 252 + 420 - main dropping point to Kosamphee Nakhon district
20. Wang Chao - mid level station km 157 + 100 from km 252 + 420 changed from Wang Hin station - on Highway 104 - dropping point to Wang Chao district at km 161 with track modification to become more straight rather than meandering around a hill. 10.8 km from Wang Chao district via Wutthikul Bridge across Ping river.
Bridge
21. Wang Hin - Local station - the Halt at km 168 + 100 from km 252 + 420 rename from Pradang not far from Ban Rai Sangha place
the Bridge across Ping river at km 171 + 000 from km 252 + 420
22. Nong Bua Tai Junction - mid level station at km 175 + 300 from km 252 + 420 near Nong Bua Tai Park - with container yard along with locomotive and rolling stock maintenance center
2. Tak - Maesod consists of 5 stations with 1 container yard at Mae Sod Border station and distance of 69.875 km
23. Tak station - Large station - provincial station at km 181 + 400 from km 252 + 420 as elevated station near Maesod Intersection
24. Dan Mae Lamao - small station at km 214 + 400 from km 252 + 420
25. Mae Pa - small station at km 236 + 250 from km 252 + 420 Near Khun Sam Chon Shrine.
26. Maesod - large station at km 245 + 550 from km 252 + 420
near Maesod city municipal by turning left along Highway 130 (Maesod bypass) after passing Mae Pa station
27. Maesod Border station - Mid level station at km 250 + 100 from km 252 + 420 near 2nd Friendship Bridge with container yard EOL at km 250 + 875 from km 252 + 420
2 major bridges to deal with on Nakhon Sawan - Tak section
the Bridge across Nan river at km 0 + 750 from bifurcation point at Pak Nampho station
the Bridge across Ping river at km 171 + 000 - 172 + 800 from bifurcation point at Pak Nampho station with maintenance center at Tak station
4 tunnels on Tak - Maesod section:
Doi Ruak => 15.5 km (Tunnel I) => twin tunnels between Tak and Dan Mae Lamao with Cross passages in every 500 meters for evacuation in cases of accidents with both end as single tunnel gates before becoming twin tunnels - the way to clear EIA on tunnel digging. Twin tunnels will be 7.1 meter high and 7.5 meter wide with 45 sq. m. for cross section area. Cross passages will be 3.5 meter wide and 3 meter high with cross section area of 13 sq. m.
Mae Lamao 1 => 1.42 km (Tunnel II) => Single Double-track Tunnel between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with horse shoe shape with 7.3 meter height and 11 meter width using Drill and Blast with cross section area of 74 sq. m.
Mae Lamao 2 => 0.765 km (Tunnel III) => Single Double-track Tunnel between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with horse shoe shape with 7.3 meter height and 11 meter width using Drill and Blast with cross section area of 74 sq. m.
Phra Wor => 12 km (Tunnel IV) => twin tunnels between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with Cross passages in every 500 meters for evacuation in cases of accidents with both end as single tunnel gates before becoming twin tunnels - the way to clear EIA on tunnel digging. Twin tunnels will be 7.1 meter high and 7.5 meter wide with 45 sq. m. for cross section area. Cross passages will be 3.5 meter wide and 3 meter high with cross section area of 13 sq. m.
https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239120981371608
https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239397668010606
https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239172848033088



Small stations will be side platform type with the length of 210 meters and the width of 4 meter with flyover on both end even though only one elevator on one end with the construction area of 3060 sq. m. including 535 sq. m. of station area and 2525 sq. m. of platforms and flyovers.



__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239184438031929



Mid Size stations will be side platform type with the length of 210 meters and the width of 4 meter with flyover on both end even though only one elevator on one end with the construction area of 3200 sq. m. including 675 sq. m. of station area and 2525 sq. m. of platforms and flyovers.



__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239187294698310



Large stations will be side platform type with the length of 350 meters and the width of 4 - 7 meter with flyover on both end even though only one elevator on one end with the construction area of 7950 sq. m. including 1400 sq. m. of station area and 6550 sq. m. of platforms and flyovers.





__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239191211364585


Stations within the following provinces would be designed to reflect the local identities to be put into Large station as follows:

1. Nakhon Sawan - Gateway to Northern region and the first rice market of Thailand with the way textile on cotton and silk with the design of lotus, Salao flower, Siamese tiger fishes and Dragon processing during Chinese New Year. Will be put into Nakhon Sawan station

2. Kamphaeng Phet - Word Heritage with the buildings that use blocks of laterite such as the one at Kamphaengphet Historical park along with Goldenbelly barb, the endemic fish in Kamphaeng Phet which can be aquafarm

3. Tak - so many Mon people have migrated to Siam to settle in Tak with cultural diversities with local textile of silk and cotton with decoration of bat wing flower, bullet wood flowers, orange jasmine, and Rajwatra. Tak station would decorate with  
Goldfin tinfoil barb the endemic fish in Tak which can be aquafarm

4. Maesod - special economic zone for trading with Myanmar - with gem and jade trades along with historical areas along Moei river along with Azure color cave where monks have set up the retreat center




__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/239158631367843




Google Map for Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Maesod railway








งานจ้างที่ปรึกษาศึกษาสำรวจ ออกแบบรายละเอียด และจัดทำรายงานผลกระทบสิ่งแวดล้อม เพื่อเตรียมการก่อสร้างทางรถไฟ สายแม่สอด-ตาก-กำแพงเพชร-นครสวรรค์ - Google My Maps


ข้อมูลสรุปแนวเส้นทางระหว่างการศึกษา เดือนกรกฎาคม 2564 เพื่อประกอบการรับฟังความคิดเห็น สำหรับ "เขตทางตามเส้นทางรถไฟ" กำหนดเขตทางที่มีความกว้าง 50 เมตร และ "เขตทางของสถานี" ในแผนที่นี้เป็นเพียงเขตทางทั่วไป ซึ่งในโครงการนี้จะมีการพัฒนาย่านสถานี ซึ่งอยู่ระหว่างศึกษาแนวทางการพัฒนา...




www.google.com


----------



## Wisarut

Since the max speed for passenger trains will be 100 -120 kph while cargo trains would have max speed of 80 - 100 kph, the schedules would be as follows:
1) Express Trains from Bangkok: Overnight trains Making a stop at Nakhon Sawan - Bueng Senart - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Mae Sod - Mae Sod border station - Locomotive + 9 Second Class Airconditioned Sleeper + 1 First Class + Restaurant car + Bogie Second Class Van

2) Rapid Trains from Bangkok: Nakhon Sawan - Bueng Senart - Kao Liaw - Khon Thee - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Nong Bua Tai - Mae Sod - Mae Sod border station or running with either Locomotive + 4 Second Class Aircon + restaurant car + Bogie Third class Van or second class aircon DMUs. (Four car formation)

3)Ordinary train from Bangkok : stop at best to Kamphaeng Phet - can use all third class Locomotive + 7 Bogie third class -

4) Rural Commuter): All station stop from Nakhon Sawan to Mae Sod, - DMU of 6 Car formation or third class airconditioned 

5) Freight: From Laem Chabang along with the line from Mukdahan or Nakhon Phanom once all 3 sections have been integrated, Locomotive + 30 BCFs + 1 BTC for Railway Officers




__ https://www.facebook.com/railwaymaq.nsn/posts/240740351209671


----------



## Wisarut

Schedule for the commuter and intercityh trains during restriction from 3 to 31 August 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4840102766004556


----------



## Wisarut

Japanese nettizens have given very positive comments on youtube after they have learnt about the opening of Bang Sue Grand Central along with red line commuter that uses Hitachi EMUs 








__ https://www.facebook.com/KrobkruengJAPAN/posts/2514885138651539


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn on 29 July 2021 reported on 6 August 2021
👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 88.420 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 89.154 %
Progress: 0.734 % (Ahead by 0.734 %)

👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 86.738 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 87.030 %
Progress: 0.292 %(Ahead by 0.292 %)

👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 93.74 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 92.90 %
Progress: -0.84 %(Delayed by 0.84 % %)

👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 80.375 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 79.270 %
Progress: -1.105 % Delayed by 1.105 %)

👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 81.154 % 
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 76.587 %
Progress: -4.567 % (Delayed by 4.567 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2984117928509610



Progress on Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho double tracking (145 km) with the price tag of 21500 Million Baht
Overall Progress: 60%
Contract 1: Ban Klub - Khok Krathiam (AKA Tha Wung bypass - 29 km elevated track): 55.03% - faster than expected goal by 17.87 % 
Contract 2: Tha Khae - Pak Nampho (116 km) : 66.81% - delayed by 1.93% due to Covid-19 
Contract 3: Telecom and signal (ECTS-1) installation : 7.29% done - delayed by 26.08% due to Covid-19

https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2969620696592762


----------



## Wisarut

For the case of Chatuchak Railway station, there are railway men who work and live in Railway community at the 11th km from Bangkok Railway Terminus at Hua Lamphong along with those slum dwellers who lease railway land for living.

For the case of Donmueang Railway station near Donmueang Market area, they are those villagers who pay the lease of the land owned by Royal Thai Air Forces and the public land of Treasury Department as well as those Royal Thai Air Force men who stay in the apartments on that land in question.

Therefore, you should be careful before making such ignorant comments on those dwellers near the red line commuter stations.


----------



## Wisarut

Introduction of Bang Sue Grand Central with capacity to handle 624,000 passengers a day before the commercial opening and the way to put much of the intercity train services to Bang Sue Grand Central in November - December 2021. This will include Clock with No. 9 in Thai (No. ๙) with 6-m diameter at the height of 21 meters, 5G communication, Transport Oriented Development

•Underground parking lot of 72,000 sq.m. for 1700 vehicles including 1681 vehicles for common men and 19 parking lots for the handicapped. 

• The 1st floor of 86,000 sq.m. for ticket selling, shops, food center, wating hall and the interchange with Blue ring. 

• Mezzanine of 12,000 sq.m. OTOP shops as well as other shops in additional to the control room of Bang Sue Grand Central 

• The 2nd floor of 86,000 sq.m. for red line commuter (Platform No 3-4 and Platform No. 9-10) and intercity trains (Platform 1-2, Platform 5-8, Platform 11-12)


• The 3rd floor of 67,000 sq.m. for High Speed train (10 platforms) including 2 platform for Airport Link connecting three airports 









Here is Transportation Oriented Development for Bang Sue Grand Central including resident, green space, commercial area and so on. Furthermore, this Bang Sue Grand Central has been under Universal Design with 5G telecommunication to drive facilities. 









เจาะลึก “สถานีกลางบางซื่อ” สถานีรถไฟแห่งใหม่ของไทย | เดลินิวส์


มาทำความรู้จัก 'สถานีกลางบางซื่อ' ให้มากขึ้น ศูนย์กลางการคมนาคมแห่งใหม่เทียบเท่าสถานีรถไฟชั้นนำของโลก




www.dailynews.co.th












ทำความรู้จัก “สถานีกลางบางซื่อ” สถานีรถไฟแห่งใหม่ของไทย


เจาะลึก “สถานีกลางบางซื่อ” สถานีรถไฟแห่งใหม่ของไทย ศูนย์กลางเดินทางระบบราง ที่ทันสมัยแห่งแรก ของไทยเชื่อมการเดินทาง บก-ราง-น้ำ-อาการ




www.thansettakij.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2972183843003114


----------



## Wisarut

Even though the locomotives with ECTS-1 signal have not been installed in existing locomotives yet, SRT would allow the running of intercity trains for Northern line and Isan Lines on elevated tracks since the intercity trains are in separated tracks. 
On the other hand, the Southern trains would have to run on existing tracks for a while since the new locomotives with ECTS-1 signal have not been arrived yet. 
The installation of ECTS-1 signal on existing locomotives have been postponed since there are disagreement on prices which make the bidding failed after the bidders are pressing the demands for higher prices with SRT board cannot stand with such a request. 
For the case of intercity train services, 22 out of 118 trains would remain in Hua Lamphong including 14 Eastern train lines, 4 Northern lines, 2 Southern lines, and 2 Northeastern lines. 
At least, Northern line and Isan line would use elevated tracks all the way to Chatuchak before going down to existing tracks before heading to Hua Lamphong. The Southern line still use the old tracks though. For 96 Intercity services, some would ended up at Rangsit (Southern lines are the particular exception). 
Only the new special expresses that use toilet tanks to contain excretion (SP 9/10, SP23/24, SP 25/26, SP31/32) would be allowed to terminate at Bang Sue Grand Central. 
Only express trains that use Power Cars and with First Class carriages would be allowed to terminate at Bang Sue Grand Central. 
Let's the finalization before November 2021 though. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2972878356266996


----------



## Wisarut

the way AS Associate 1964 has come to deal with double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Nong Pla Lai in July 2021 including the nee flyovers to replace the level crossings, the new station building at Ban Pong, Ban Kluay, Ratburi and Pak Tho along with the new Bridge across Maeklong river in Ratburi city
https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2986333924954677 

the way STECON is handling the double tracking from Nong Pla Lai to Hua Hin including the new elevated station building of Hua hin, new station buildings at Nong Sala, Phetburi and Cha Am
https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2963097467278323

the way KS-C is handling Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy section including the new station building at Prachuab Khirikhan
https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2954678988120171


the way STTP Consortium is handling Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn double tracking are at work
https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2966631293591607

the works on Contract No. 6 - installation of ECTS-1 signal and telecommunication for traffic control by The Consortium of CRSC Research and Design Institute Group Co., Ltd. and CRSC International Company Limited
https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2972069509714452


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn 
👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 5 August 2021 reported on 16 August 2021
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd. 
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 88.665 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 89.250 %
Progress: 0.585 % (Ahead by 0.585 %)

👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] on 5 August 2021 reported on 16 August 2021
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 86.963 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 87.068 %
Progress: 0.105 %(Ahead by 0.105 %)

👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] on 29 July 2021 reported on 16 August 2021
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 93.74 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 92.90 %
Progress: -0.84 %(Delayed by 0.84 % %)

👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 5 August 2021 reported on 16 August 2021
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 80.578 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 79.615 %
Progress: -0.963 % Delayed by 0.963 %)

👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 25 July 2021 reported on 16 August 2021
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 81.154 % 
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 76.587 %
Progress: -4.567 % (Delayed by 4.567 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/2991698234418246


----------



## Wisarut

SRT has told contractors (UNIQUE Engineering and STECON) to repair the granite tiles and concrete tiles of Bang Sue Grand Central after the complains by Thai nettizens 


https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9640000080599


----------



## Wisarut

Finally, 17 carriages of KIHA 183 DMU from JR Hokkaido has been delivered to Thailand, after 4 years of bureaucratic red tapes. State Railways of Thailand has hired DOUGRO PRCJECJ (Thailand) Co.Ltd. at 42.25 million Baht to handle the cargo transportation of these 17 JR Hokkaido DMUs from Japan to Thailand. These KIHA 183 DMUs have been commissioned in 1981 before being retired in 2016. 
แสดงข้อมูล ประกาศ 2561-202 : ระบบประกาศจัดซื้อจัดจ้าง : การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย



__ https://www.facebook.com/Kornwithoon2000/posts/1273945499701078










เก่าของเขาแต่ใหม่ของเรา การรถไฟฯ เตรียมนำเข้ารถดีเซลรางมือสองจากญี่ปุ่น 17 คัน


การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย ประกาศจัดซื้อจัดจ้าง ขนย้ายรถดีเซลราง JR Hokkaido จากประเทศญี่ปุ่น 17 คันมายังประเทศไทย ได้ผู้ชนะแล้ว เคาะราคาที่ 42.25 ล้านบาท พบเป็นรถมือสอง ให้ฟรีแต่ต้องเสียค่าขนส่งเอง




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

CRRC Qishuyan with a price tag for each locomotive at 130 million baht have been shown up. First 20 will be delivered in February 2022 while the other 30 will be delivered in March 2023. Each Locomotive has a capability to handle 13 passengers carriages (550 metric tons) at 120 kph or more or 33 BCF wagons (2100 metric tons) or more at 70 kph. This new locomotive has ATP system (Automatic Train Protection) and the ECTS-1 traffic control system (European Train Control System) along with CCTV and air-condition system in the driver cabins



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2995851590636339


----------



## Wisarut

While Department of Rail transport and State Railway of Thailand have agreed to construct 110 cm height platforms for all stations and stops. However, SRT still shows defiance by insisting the 50 cm height platforms on small level of station and stops



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2995611107327054


----------



## Wisarut

In addition to the 42.25 million Baht payment for shipping and handling, there will be budget for major renovation at 16 million Baht for each KIHA183 DMU, so the total cost will be 314 million Baht.
https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/2996334380588060



__ https://www.facebook.com/reporterjourney/posts/1823373297834987


----------



## Codename B

*SRT and TCDC join hands to unveil the concept of renovating passenger carriages from Japan into a tourist train to promote domestic tourism and generate income for the community*




__ https://www.facebook.com/129946050353608/posts/4963556016992563


----------



## Wisarut

Codename B said:


> *SRT and TCDC join hands to unveil the concept of renovating passenger carriages from Japan into a tourist train to promote domestic tourism and generate income for the community*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/129946050353608/posts/4963556016992563
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034473
> 
> View attachment 2034475
> 
> View attachment 2034477
> 
> View attachment 2034478
> 
> View attachment 2034480
> 
> View attachment 2034481
> 
> View attachment 2034483


This is to be expected for that Kiha 183 and other JR group carriages ... and there is an incident of mysterious fire at Makkasan factory on that JR carriages which have been modified without consent from those SRT Board.


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn on 25 August 2021 - 2 September 2021 reported on 13 September 2021

👉Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 2 September 2021
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 89.398 %
Accumulated Actual Work : 90.148 %
Progress: 0.750 % (Ahead by 0.750 % )

👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht on 2 September 2021
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 87.931 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 88.028 %
Progress: 0.097 % (Ahead by 0.097 %)

👉Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht on 25 August 2021
Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 96.52 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 93.35 %
Progress: -3.17 % (Delayed by 3.17 %)

👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 2 September 2021
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 81.696 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 81.280 %
Progress: -0.416 % Delayed by 0.416 %)

👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 25 August 2021
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 84.490 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 78.606 %
Progress: -5.884 % (Delayed by 5.884 %) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3012897482298321


----------



## Wisarut

The following 10 pairs of local trains, intercity trains and commuter trains have to be revived effective on 15 September 2021 
2 pairs Northern Lines 

ORD 211/212 Bangkok <=> Taphan Hin
COM 317/318 Bangkok <=> Lopburi

2 Pairs of Northeastern Lines 

ORD 233/234 Nakhon Ratchasima <=> Surin
LOC 433/434 Kaeng Khoi Junction <=> Bua Yai Junction

2 Pairs of Southern Lines 

ORD 261/262 Bangkok <=> Hua Hin
LOC 463/464 Phatthalung <=> Sugei Golok

2 Pairs of Eastern Lines 

ORD 277/278 Bangkok <=> Kabin Buri
ORD 279/280 Bangkok <=> Aranyaprathet

2 Pairs of Maeklong Line 

LOC 4380/4383 Mae Klong <=> Ban Laem
LOC 4386/4387 Mae Klong <=> Ban Laem




__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4975952115752953


----------



## Wisarut

Saksiam Badly wants Battery Multiple Units : BMU (AKA EV on Train) to the point that he deliberately postpones the Hybrid Diesel Electric Multiple Units : Hybrid-DEMU to force SRT to accept his idea of Battery Multiple Units : BMU (AKA EV on Train) which make SRT men have gone mad at Saksiam that the idea of EV would delay the Multiple Unit Replacement would cause further deterioration of existing DMUs due to overworking beyond the serviceable live cycles which is totally unacceptable. 

Here is the plan of SRT for 184 carriages of Hybrid Multiple Unit to supersede existing DMU services and introduction of the new services

Replacement of existing 5 pairs of DMU special express service using 40 carriages including
SP 7/8 Bangkok <=> Chiang Mai
SP 21/22 Bangkok <=> Ubon Ratchathani
SP 39/40 Bangkok <=> Surat Thani
SP 43/44 Bangkok <=> Surat Thani
SP 41/42 Bangkok <=> Yala

New mid range services including using 88 carriages including
Bangkok <=> Phitsanuloke to supersede the defunct Rapid 115/116 but running 5 pairs a day
Bangkok <=> Hua Hin to either complement or supersede the existing ORD 261/262 (Bangkok <=> Hua Hin) - running a pair a day
Bangkok <=> Chumporn to complement with existing Thonburi <=> Lang Suan running 2 pairs a day
Bangkok <=> Surat Thani 2 pairs a day as a complement with SP 39/40 and SP 43/44
Bangkok <=> Khon Kaen 3 pairs a day
Bangkok <=> Nakhon Ratchasima 5 pairs a days
Nakhon Ratchasima <=> Ploo Ta Luang 2 pairs a day by popular demands

New Long distance services using 56 carriages including
Bangkok <=> Chiang Mai a pair a day to revive the defunct SP 11/12
Bangkok <=> Ubon Ratchathani a pair a day to complement with SP21/22 due to popular demands
Bangkok <=> Nong Khai a pair a day to function as complement to existing Express 75/76 and Express 77/78 and to feedthose who want to cross the border once Covid-19 is under control. 
Bangkok <=> Nakhon Srithammarat a pair a day to meet the demands of Southerners and to complement with Express 85/86
Bangkok <=> Kantang a pair a day to complement with Express 83/84
Bangkok <=> Hatyai a par a day to complement with SP 41/42





__ https://www.facebook.com/1860889064132603/posts/3000205373534294


----------



## Wisarut

After the inspection of Red line commuter due to the incidents of thieves of power lines and the noises from red line commuter to those who live in the condominium along Bang Sue - Rangsit line, Dept. of Rail Transport has issued the guidelines which SRTET and SRT have to implements:

SRT has to erect the sound barrier walls along the line for the community areas as well as the resident areas near the railway track while regularly inspect the noise level and find the better solution 
SRT has to close the level crossings while erecting higher fences along with the installation of the additional CCTV, employing more security guards not parking near the connection track areas to prevent the trespassers in the traffic zone which imperil the rail traffics. 
SRT and SRTET has to inspect the amount of stolen power line and filing the cases against those thieves to cut down the number of broken equipment. 









"กรมราง" สแกนการบริการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง | เดลินิวส์


กรมฯราง ลงพื้นสแกนการให้บริการรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง พบเสียงดัง โจรขโมยสายไฟ มีผู้บุกรุกเข้าเขตระบบราง ถก รฟท.-รฟฟท. เร่งแก้ป้ญหาติดกำแพงเสียง ปิดทางลักผ่าน ตรวจสอบสายไฟ




www.dailynews.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Now, SRT has signed MOU with KMITL on the issues of massive electrification to replace Diesel electric locomotives and DMUs using the local resources as much as possible:


The engineering developments on the various electrification systems including: 
Overhead Catenary System
hydrogen fuel cell
Electric Vehicle (EV)
Battery powered railway

The engineering development on Power substations, Power Charging stations and relating matters





__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/4979681705379994


----------



## Wisarut

Land expropriation for Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom has become a law of the land.



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1272727716499038


----------



## Wisarut

Plan for the development of Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong to be submitted in November 2021 since he does not satisfy with the plan he has seen ... to be fully implemented in 2025 but Saksiam prefers much quicker development and he is going coerce both SRT and BMA who control city planning to accept high rise development .... expect to see the looming crash with both local communities along with Architecture of Siam Association (ASA). 

For the issue related to the the development of railway land from Bang Sue Grand Central to Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong, Red line commuter extension along with the construction of High Speed train connecting three airport have to be implemented at all cost but the connection with Chitladda royal station is necessary. The plan for this section must be submitted in December 2021. 

For the case of Ploen Chit section of Mae Nam Line, SRT would have to work with Expressway Authority of Thailand (EXAT) to come up with the plan to be submitted in October 2022. Mae nam area development plan would have to be submitted once SRT and Port Authority have make a settlement for joint development. 









"ศักดิ์สยาม" สั่งเร่งเนรมิตสร้างประโยชน์พื้นที่สถานีหัวลำโพงก่อนปี 68 | เดลินิวส์


“ศักดิ์สยาม” สั่งเร่งเนรมิตพื้นที่สถานีหัวลำโพงก่อนปี 68 รฟท.ลุยศึกษายกต่างประเทศเป็นต้นแบบ คาดได้ข้อสรุป พ.ย.นี้ ขณะที่พื้นที่ริมทางรถไฟ ช่วงบางซื่อ-หัวลำโพง เปิดแผนพัฒนา ธ.ค. มอบ กทพ. ศึกษาให้เอกชนร่วมลงทุนพัฒนาพื้นที่ใต้ด่วนเพลินจิต




www.dailynews.co.th












"ศักดิ์สยาม" จี้คลอดพิมพ์เขียวหัวลำโพงโฉมใหม่ พฤศจิกายน นี้


"ศักดิ์สยาม" ส่องแผนพัฒนาที่ดินรถไฟ 3 แปลง เร่ง "หัวลำโพง" คลอดผลการศึกษาพัฒนาโครงการ พ.ย. 64 หวังดันให้เร็วขึ้นจากปี 68 พร้อมดันพัฒนาริมทางรถไฟ




www.prachachat.net







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3000555943499237


----------



## Wisarut

After endless complains by those Southerners, the following 9 pairs of trains (18 trains) will resume the services on 23 September 2021 including:
Northern lines: 2 pairs
DMU SP 7/8 Bangkok <=> Chiang Mai
SP 9/10 Bangkok <=> Chiang Mai

Southern lines: 4 pairs
DMU SP 43/40 Bangkok <=> Surat Thani
SP 31/32 Bangkok <=> Hatyai
XP 83/84 Bangkok <=> Trang
XP 85/86 Bangkok <=> Nakhon Srithammarat 

Northeastern lines: 3 pairs
RAP 139/140 Bangkok <=> Ubon Ratchathani 
SP 23/24 Bangkok <=> Ubon Ratchathani 
DMU SP 71/72 Bangkok <=> Ubon Ratchathani 

RAP 171/172 (Bangkok <=> Thung Song Junction) also got extension to be back to Bangkok <=> Sugei Golok









การรถไฟฯ แจ้งเปิดเดินรถเพิ่มอีก 18 ขบวน ดีเดย์ 23 ก.ย.นี้


การรถไฟฯ เปิดเดินรถเพิ่มอีก 18 ขบวน เริ่ม 23 ก.ย.นี้ รองรับความต้องการการเดินทางของประชาชน ปรับเปลี่ยนสถานีต้นทาง/ปลายทาง 2 ขบวน ไม่หยุดรับส่งผู้โดยสารช่วงเคอร์ฟิวในพื้นที่สีแดงเข้ม




www.thaipost.net












รฟท.ทยอยเดินรถสายเหนือ, อีสาน, ใต้ เพิ่มอีก 18 ขบวน เริ่ม 23 ก.ย.นี้


การรถไฟฯ ประกาศเปิดเดินรถเพิ่มอีก 18 ขบวน ทั้งรถด่วนและรถเร็ว เชียงใหม่, สุราษฎร์ธานี, หาดใหญ่, ตรัง, อุบลฯ เริ่ม 23 ก.ย. รองรับการเดินทางของประชาชนให้เหมาะสมกับมาตรการ ศบค.




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn on 9 September reported on 21 September 2021



👉Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht 

Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.

Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 89.999 %

Accumulated Actual Work : 91.587%

Progress: 1.588 % (Ahead by 1.588 % )



👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht 

Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]

Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 88.178 %

Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 88.190 %

Progress: 0.012 % (Ahead by 0.012 %)


👉Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht 

Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL]

Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 97.29 %

Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 93.90 %

Progress: -3.39 %(Delayed by 3.39%)



👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht 

Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium

Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 82.065 %

Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 81.525 %

Progress: -0.540 % Delayed by 0.540 %)


👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht 

Contractor: STTP Consortium

Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 83.012 %

Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 79.123 %

Progress: -6.889 % (Delayed by 6.889 %) 




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3018900361698033


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Land expropriation for Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom has become a law of the land.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1272727716499038


Royal decree on land expropriation for 355-km Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway line with total price tag of 66,848.33 million Baht has become a law of the land. This line will have 346-km at grade with the height of 4 meter and 9 km of elevated tracks with 80-meter wide land strips that passes 6 provinces, 19 districts and 70 townships with 18 stations (9 small stations, 5 mid size stations and 4 large provincial stations), 12 stops and 1 junction along with 158 railway bridges. 



For the cases of government land, SRT is going to negotiate with Highway Dept., Rural Highway Dept., Irrigation Dept., Treasury Dept. and Land Reform office.





So far, SRT needs to expropriate 6,762 plots of land with total area of 17,499 Rai (2799.84 Hectares) with the price tag of 10,080.33 million Baht which has to be all done by the end of 2023. There will be container yard at Phu Lek, Roy Ed, The 2nd Friendship Bridge, and 3td Friendship bridge.



Furthermore, 2 contractors who won the bidding will get the contracts signed on 29 September 2021

Contract 1: Ban Phai - Nong Phok (180 km) with the mean price of 27,123.62 million Baht. AS Associate Engineering (1964) Co.Ltd. won the bidding a 27,100 million Baht. 



Contract 2: Nong Phok - Saphan Mitraphab 3 (175 km) with the mean price of 28,333.93 million Baht. Unique Engineering and Construction PCL won the bidding a 28,310 million Baht. 
เวนคืนทางคู่ "บ้านไผ่-นครพนม" รถไฟ 6.6 หมื่นล้าน เปิดประเทศเชื่อม AEC




https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9640000091923

http://www.ratchakitcha.soc.go.th/DATA/PDF/2564/A/060/T_0001.PDF



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1272727716499038


----------



## Codename B

*Double Track Railway - Nakhon Pathum - Chumpon 421KM - U/C 
Covering the route 3-5*








*🚉 Dual-track and new railway status (latest)*
Current double tracking lines, 543 km (Green)
Under construction, 5 projects, 700 km (Red)
In the process of land expropriation for 2 projects, 678 km. (Purple)
In the process of requesting for approval for 7 projects, 1,483 km. (Blue)

































































































Source: รถไฟทางคู่ นครปฐม-ชุมพร


----------



## Wisarut

Video clip of Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Mae Sod which need public hearings as the way to get EIA clearance with 50-meter wide land strips 
2 sections
Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak = 181 km
Tak - Mae Sod = 69.875 km including 4 tunnels

List of stations after the revision by Google earth 

0. Pak Nam Pho at km 250 + 560 from Bangkok railway terminus at Hua Lamphong

km 0 +000 is at the last turnout , just 350 meters away from Pak Nampho station (km 250 + 910)

Bridge across Nan river at km 0 + 700 from km 250 + 910 North of Dusidabhirom bridge

1. Bueng Senart - Large station in Northeastern suburb of Nakhon Sawan city at km 3 + 415 (Video has shown at km 3 + 600) from km 250 + 910

2. Ban Makluea - Mid level station at km. 10 + 365 (Video has shown at km10 + 350) from km 250 + 910

3. Maha Phote - small station across Highway 117 (Nakhon Sawan - Phitsanuloke) at km 15 + 765 (Video has shown at km 15 + 750) from km 250 + 910

4. Kao Liaw - Mid level station at km. 23 + 190 (Video has shown at km 23 + 200) from km 250 + 910 which replace Hua Dong since this station is nearest to Kao Liaw district - near CP All distribution center of Nakhon Sawan (7 km)

5. Ban Ta Ngai - Halt across Highway 1073 at km. 30 + 165 (Video has shown at km 30 + 175) from km 250 + 910 near Wat Silathong Samakkhitham 

6. Charoen Phon - mid level station with Container yard -at km 38 + 065 (Video has shown at km 38 + 100) from km 250 + 910 with container yard near Charoen Phon Paddy Market (1.6 km ) Wat Map Makham (3.3 km) and Wat Dong Mae Nang Mueang (7.7 km), should be Bunphot Phisai station 

7. Ta Kheed - he Halt - last halt in Nakhon Sawan at km 49 + 265 (Video has shown at km 49 + 250) from km 250 + 910

8. Pa Phutsa - Small level station - at km 55 + 765 (Video has shown at km 55 + 800) from km 250 + 910 should be renamed as Khanuworalux Buri since it is 11 km from Khanu Woralux buri district but still not renamed yet.

9. Yang Soong - Local station - the Halt at km 63 + 961 Video has shown at km 64 + 000) from km. 250 + 910

10. Wang Khaem - Small station at km 69 + 415 (Video has shown at km 69 + 525) from km 250 + 910

11. Wang Yang - Local station - the Halt at km 74 + 215 (Video has shown at km 74 + 215) from km 250 + 910

12. Tha Makhuea - small level station at km 78 + 615 (Video has shown at km 78 + 700) from km 250 + 910 - should be renamed as Klong Klung station since this station is nearest to Klong Klung district of Kamphaeng Phet - still not renamed since there is Tha Makhuea TAO (1 km) 

13. Wang Bua - Local station - the Halt at km 87 + 740 (Video has shown at km 87 + 750) from km 250 + 910 near Ban Suan Yai Too

14. Khon Thee - mid level station at km 94 + 915 (Video has shown at km 94 + 950) from km 250 + 910 near the factory of Ajinomoto (Thailand) (5.2 km Southeast of Khon Thee station) and Wat Prasart (3 km from Khon Thee station) with track modification to avoid the line through Kamphaengphet Agricultural Village

15. Thep Nakhon - Local station - the Halt at km 104 + 365 (Video has shown at km. 104 + 350) from km 250 + 910 

16. Khamphaengphet - Large station - provincial station near Highway 115 at km 113 + 250 (Video has shown at km . 113 + 350) from km 250 + 910 about 10 km from Kamphaeng Phet district office and 5.5 km from Robinson Kamphaengphet) near Diamond Park Twin village 

17. Nong Pling - Small station - at km 120 + 632 (Video has shown at km . 120 + 725) from 250 + 910 - Container yard for Kamphaeng Phet after the new input about 4-5 km from Kamphaeng Phet Provincial Hall, not far from Kamphaeng Phet historical park, and MCOT Radio, 

18. Larn Dokmai - small station - at km 134 + 650 (Video has shown at km 134 + 650) from km 250 + 910 - main dropping point to Phran Kratai district - the drought stricken district 

19. Kosamphee - Local station - the Halt - at km 147 + 350 (Video has shown at km. 147 + 350) from km 250 + 910 Near chaopho Poo Yommaraj shrine 

20. Wang Chao - mid level station at km 157 + 050 (Video has shown at km157 + 050) from km 250 + 910 the border is at km 155 + 500 from km 250 + 910 near Soem Kasikit Partnership - on Highway 104 

21. Wang Hin - Local station - the Halt rename from Pradang at km. 168 + 075 (Video has shown at km 168 + 075) from km 250 + 910 near Ban Rai Samakkhi monastery 

Bridge across Ping river at km 171 + 000 from km 250 + 910 near Wang Hin - Pradang bridge (Kittikhun bridge) near Thong Ma farm and Village Headman office of Moo 2, Pradang township, Wang Chao district of Tak 


22. Nong Bua Tai Junction - mid level station at km 175 + 150 (Video has shown at km 172 + 865) from km 250 + 910 near Nong Bua Tai Park - with container yard near Mae Ping Garden Hotel, Pha Daeng industry and ban Klong Huay Sai Schol 


2. Tak - Maesod consists of 5 stations with 1 container yard at Mae Sod Border station and distance of 69.875 km

23. Tak station - Large station - provincial station as elevated station near Maesod Intersection at km. 181 + 413 from km. 250 + 910 Near Sangha office of Huay Nueng Thep Nimitr 

Passing Doi Ruak tunnel at km 196 + 900 with the distance of 15.5 km

24. Dan Mae Lamao - small station at km 214 + 575 (video has shown at km 214 + 550) from km. 250 + 910

Passing Mae Lamao 1 tunnel at km 219 + 350 with the distance of 1.42 km
Passing Mae Lamao 2 tunnel at km 221 + 220 with the distance of 0.765 km
Passing Doi Phawor tunnel at km 223 + 758 with the distance of 12 km

25. Mae Pa - small station at km 235 + 955 (video has shown at km 236 + 145) from 250 + 910 near the lane to Rai Piam Suk

26. Maesod - large station at km 245 + 305 (video has shown at km 245 + 500) from km 250 + 910 near Mae Pa intersection 

27. Maesod Border station - Mid level station at km 250 + 500 (video has shown at km 250 + 100) from km. 250 + 910 with container yard along with locomotive and rolling stock maintenance center while the EOL at km 250 + 875 from km 250 + 910 can be called as Tha Sai Luad according to the name of township 



2 major bridges to deal with on Nakhon Sawan - Tak section

the Bridge across Nan river at km 0 + 750 from bifurcation point at Pak Nampho station
the Bridge across Ping river at km 171 + 000 - 172 + 800 from bifurcation point at Pak Nampho station with maintenance center at Tak station


4 tunnels on Tak - Maesod section:
Doi Ruak => 15.5 km (Tunnel I) => twin tunnels between Tak and Dan Mae Lamao with Cross passages in every 500 meters for evacuation in cases of accidents with both end as single tunnel gates before becoming twin tunnels - the way to clear EIA on tunnel digging. Twin tunnels will be 7.1 meter high and 7.5 meter wide with 45 sq. m. for cross section area. Cross passages will be 3.5 meter wide and 3 meter high with cross section area of 13 sq. m.

Mae Lamao 1 => 1.42 km (Tunnel II) => Single Double-track Tunnel between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with horse shoe shape with 7.3 meter height and 11 meter width using Drill and Blast with cross section area of 74 sq. m.

Mae Lamao 2 => 0.765 km (Tunnel III) => Single Double-track Tunnel between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with horse shoe shape with 7.3 meter height and 11 meter width using Drill and Blast with cross section area of 74 sq. m.
Phra Wor => 12 km (Tunnel IV) => twin tunnels between Dan Mae Lamao - Mae Pa with Cross passages in every 500 meters for evacuation in cases of accidents with both end as single tunnel gates before becoming twin tunnels - the way to clear EIA on tunnel digging. Twin tunnels will be 7.1 meter high and 7.5 meter wide with 45 sq. m. for cross section area. Cross passages will be 3.5 meter wide and 3 meter high with cross section area of 13 sq. m.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=555120942380399


----------



## Wisarut

Popularity of red line commuter is rising from 3,000 passengers a day to 5,248 passengers a day but still falling short of the goal of 80,000 passengers a day due to the Covid-19 and the continuing curfew. 

Some sections of Donmueang - Lak Hok and Taling Chan has to cut the speed down to 30 kph rather than the usual 110 - 145 kph since the thieves have stolen the communication lines to make money. Now, the communication lines have been repaired after the arrest of the first thieves but the whole gang still at large. Now, SRT Station security guards and railways police have to run the vigilantes to hunt down more thieves to force those thieves to do the right things in addition to erecting taller walls along with sound barriers near the condominium areas. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3010868955801269


----------



## Wisarut

PPP for red line commuter networks and future extensions with 30 - 50 year concession according to the schedule
12 Month studies (June 2021 - May 2022)
SRTET running red line commuter on existing lines for about 37 months October 2021 - November 2024 

1. Western line: Bang Sue Grand central - Talingchan (15.26 km [7.70 km elevated track + 7.56 km at grade] with 3 stations such as, 
Bang Son, 
Bang Bumru (intercity train stops here), 
Taling Chan (intercity trains stop here) 
New station Rama 6 station near Wat Soi Thong and Bang Kruay -EGAT station between EGAT and Rama 7 Pier will be added later with expected number of passengers at 26,670 persons a day

2. Northern line: Bang Sue Grand central - Rangsit (26.30 km [19.20 km elevated track + 7.10 km at grade]) with 10 stations such as 
Bang Sue Grand Central, 
Chatuchak, 
Wat Samian Naree, 
Bang Khen, 
Thung Songhong, 
Lak Si, 
Karn Kheha, 
Donmueang (intercity train stops here), 
Lak Hok (the only at grade station), 
Rangsit (intercity train stops here))

with expected number of passengers at 72,390 persons a day

14 Month PPP bidding (June 2022 - July 2023)
12 Month Due Diligent (July 2023 - July 2024)
Concession has transferred to Private Sector who had come up with commercial development of stations and O & M in December 2024 with December 2056

Construction on the first 3 extensions which takes 36 months to be done (August 2023 - July 2026) including 12 + 6 month test run (June 2025 - December 2026) - The concession holder would handle the traffic in December 2026.

1. Thammasart University Extension (Rangsit - Thammasart Rangsit) - 8.84 km all at grade with 4 stations such as
Klong Nueng, 
Bangkok University, 
Chiang Rak, 
Thammasart University Rangsit Campus
and the expected number of passengers at 29,900 persons a day

2. Salaya Exension (Talingchan - Salaya) - (14.80 km [4.78 km elevated track + 10.02 km at grade]) , including Ban Chimplee (at grade), Kanchanaphisek (at Grade), Sala Thamsob (at Grade),, Salaya (elevated - intercity trains stop here) --> 

3. Siriraj Extension (Taling Chan - Siriraj) - (5.70 km [4.30 km elevated track + 1.40 km at grade]) including Talingchan floating Market (elevated), Charansanitwongse (elevated) and Siriraj (at grade - terminus) 
the expected number of passengers on both extensions is at 38,700 persons a day


This arrangement for the missing Links (Bang Sue Grand Central - Hua Lamphong - Hua Mark) which takes 54 months to be done (August 2023 - January 2028) including 12 + 6 month test run (July 2026 - January 2028) before transferring to concession holder in January 2028. 

The 25.90-km missing links consist of 3.90 km at Grade, 12.00 km elevated track and 10 km dry ditch tunnels with 9 stations including 
Samsen (Underground, Intercity trains can stop here) can stop here,
Rajvihi (Underground, Intercity trains can stop here), 
Yommaraj (Underground, Intercity trains can stop here) 
Yotse (Underground, Intercity trains can stop here) 
Hua Lamphong - either at grade or undergrounds
Phyathai 
Makkasan (the new one to serve Makkasan central - Intercity trains can stop here) 
Ram Khamhaeng 
Hua Mark (elevated - Intercity trains can stop here) 
Sadly, should have Kasem Bundit University along with the old Makkasan station, especially Mae Nam Line has been in use for passenger trains to serve Mae Nam station land development. 

The investment for this project is 340,273.31 million Baht including
1. Civil works 188,155.57 Million Baht including the existing structure of red line commuter at 108,833.01 Million Baht (Bang Sue - Rangsit, Bang Sue - Talingchan) and 4 extensions at 79,322.57 Million Baht
2. Installation of ECTS-1, electrification, and new sets of EMUs at 131,073.74 Million Baht
3. Extra investment for commercial development 21,044 Million Baht

If 30 year concession started from 2027 to 2057 is still not good enough to please Private sector (EIRR less than 12%), 50-year concession would be an option with further extension to Ban Phachi, Chachoengsao, Nakhon Pathom, Mahachai or even Pak Tho 









รฟท.เปิดเวทีรับฟังความห็นภาคเอกชนเดินหน้ารถไฟสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย : อินโฟเควสท์


นายสุชีพ สุขสว่าง รองผู้ว่าการ กลุ่มธุรกิจการเดินรถ การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย (รฟท.) เป็นประธานในพิธีเปิดการสัมมนาปฐมนิเทศ โครงการศึกษา ทบทวน และวิเคราะห์ความเหมาะสมของโครงการ จัดทำเอกสารประกวดราคาและการดำเนินงาน ตามพ.ร.บ.การร่วมลงทุนระหว่างรัฐและเอกชน พ.ศ.2562 ของโครงการระบบรถไฟชานเมือง (สายสีแดง)...




www.infoquest.co.th












ร.ฟ.ท. ศึกษารวบ PPP สายสีแดงทั้งต่อขยาย 4 สาย+เดินรถ


ร.ฟ.ท. สนองนโยบาย "ศักดิ์สยาม" ศึกษารวบ PPP สายสีแดงทั้งต่อขยาย 4 สาย+เดินรถ วันที่ 30 กันยายน 2564 นายสุชีพ สุขสว่าง รองผู้ว่าการ กลุ่มธุรกิจการเดินรถ




www.prachachat.net












รฟท.คาดเปิดรับเอกชนร่วมลงทุนรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดงส่วนต่อขยาย มิ.ย. ปี 65


รฟท. เดินหน้าจัดเวทีฟังความคิดเห็นจากภาคเอกชน ร่วมลงทุนขับเคลื่อนรถไฟชานเมืองสายสีแดง ส่วนต่อขยาย คาดสรรหาเอกชนร่วมลงทุนประมาณมิถุนายน 2565 – กรกฎาคม 2566




www.tnnthailand.com












รฟท.กางบิ๊กโปรเจกต์ PPP สายสีแดง 3.3 แสนล้าน ดึงเอกชนสร้าง 4 สายพร้อมเดินรถ เล็งสัมปทาน 50 ปี


รฟท.เปิดผลศึกษาบิ๊กโปรเจกต์ลงทุน PPP สายสีแดงกว่า 3.3 แสน ล. ดึงเอกชนร่วมก่อสร้างส่วนต่อขยาย 4 เส้นทางและจ่ายค่าโยธาส่วนแรกที่เสร็จแล้ว พร้อมจัดหารถเพิ่มให้บริการตลอดสาย เล็งสัมปทาน 50 ปีเดินรถและพัฒนาพื้นที่สถานีตลอดเส้นทาง




mgronline.com




ฟังเสียงเอกชน! ลงทุน PPP รถไฟฟ้าสีแดงส่วนหลัก-ต่อขยาย



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/3011848692369962


----------



## Wisarut

Pressing demands to start bidding for 167-km Khon Kaen - Nong Khai double tracking with the price tag of 29,748 million Baht in response to rising demands to use Lao - China Railway.
The budget for this double tracking consists of 
Survey on land expropriation 9 Million Baht
Land Expropriation 369 Million Baht 
Consultant fee for bidding 7 Million Baht 
Construction 28,759 million Baht 
Engineering consultant fee 604 million Baht 
Bidding: 2022
Construction: Early 2023
Opened: Early 2026
คมนาคมประมูลรถไฟทางคู่ "ขอนแก่น-หนองคาย" หนุนอีอีซีเชื่อมลาวจีน








โครงการเเละความเคลื่อนไหวจังหวัดขอนเเก่น | #คมนาคมดัน


#คมนาคมดัน! รถไฟทางคู่ขอนแก่น – หนองคาย 2.97 หมื่นล้านบาท ชง ครม.เปิดประมูลปีนี้ “ศักดิ์สยาม” เร่งการรถไฟฯสรุปผลศึกษา มั่นใจหนุนอีอีซีเชื่อมลาว - จีน . นายศักดิ์สยาม ชิดชอบ...




www.facebook.com


----------



## OnRail123

Is the new Khon Kaen Station also the High Speed Station? It looks great but may seem too grand if not also serving the high speed trains.


----------



## Wisarut

OnRail123 said:


> Is the new Khon Kaen Station also the High Speed Station? It looks great but may seem too grand if not also serving the high speed trains.


The one you have seen is just elevated station. High speed train station of Khon Kaen will be on the railway land behind Khon Kaen railway station you have seen.
Taken a look at this google map to get the idea








Khon Kaen · Mueang Khon Kaen District, Khon Kaen 40000, Thailand


Mueang Khon Kaen District, Khon Kaen 40000, Thailand




www.google.co.th


----------



## OnRail123

Wisarut said:


> The one you have seen is just elevated station. High speed train station of Khon Kaen will be on the railway land behind Khon Kaen railway station you have seen.
> Taken a look at this google map to get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khon Kaen · Mueang Khon Kaen District, Khon Kaen 40000, Thailand
> 
> 
> Mueang Khon Kaen District, Khon Kaen 40000, Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.co.th


Thanks! There is plenty of space for the high speed station but not much space for the new tracks in the current railway corridor. Is there an illustration of how the high speed tracks and station will look like?


----------



## Wisarut

OnRail123 said:


> Thanks! There is plenty of space for the high speed station but not much space for the new tracks in the current railway corridor. Is there an illustration of how the high speed tracks and station will look like?


Elevated tracks over the existing railway yard for sure.

For the design of Khon kaen high speed train station, take a look here


----------



## OnRail123

Wisarut said:


> Elevated tracks over the existing railway yard for sure.
> 
> For the design of Khon kaen high speed train station, take a look here


Thanks! Looks very nice.


----------



## Wisarut

progress on Section 5 of Southern line Double tracking (Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including New station building of Chumporn) in April 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=349572703819865


----------



## OnRail123

Came across this PR video about TOD in Khon Kaen. Don't understand what it says, but the plan seems impressive.


----------



## Wisarut

OnRail123 said:


> Came across this PR video about TOD in Khon Kaen. Don't understand what it says, but the plan seems impressive.


the red roof - the existing elevated Khonkaen railway station
the white roof - Khonkaen High Speed train station


----------



## Wisarut

progress on Section 4 of Southern line double tracking (Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy) including he new Prachuab Khirikhan Railway station Building in April 2022 by KS - China Railway 








ความก้าวหน้าเดือนเมษายน 2565 สัญญาที่ 4 ช่วงประจวบคีรีขันธ์-บางสะพานน้อย | ความก้าวหน้าเดือนเมษายน 2565 สัญญาที่ 4 ช่วงประจวบคีรีขันธ์-บางสะพานน้อย ผู้รับจ้าง กิจการร่วมค้า เคเอส-ซี สามารถติดตามข้อมูลอัพเดทได้ทาง... | By โครงการก่อสร้างรถไฟทางคู่สายใต้ ช่วงนครปฐม-ชุมพร | Facebook


1,5 K views, 63 likes, 1 loves, 3 comments, 19 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from โครงการก่อสร้างรถไฟทางคู่สายใต้ ช่วงนครปฐม-ชุมพร: ความก้าวหน้าเดือนเมษายน 2565 สัญญาที่ 4...




fb.watch


----------



## Wisarut

Bangsue Grand Central is starting to handle the intercity trains 🚊 on 1 September 2022, started with 12 Northern lines (6 pairs) and 16 Northeastern lines (8 pairs) - From my own Analysis: SP7/8 SP9/10, SP13/14, SP3/4, and EXP51/52 for the Northern line s and SP21/22, SP23/24, SP25/26, EXP75/78, EXP77/76, EXP67/68, EXP71/74, EXP73/72 for Northeastern Lines.








ดีเดย์ 1 ก.ย.นี้! รถไฟทางไกลให้บริการ @สถานีกลางบางซื่อ 28 ขบวน | เดลินิวส์


ดีเดย์ 1 ก.ย.นี้ รถไฟทางไกล สายเหนือ-อีสาน 28 ขบวน ไม่เข้าหัวลำโพง! จอดต้นทาง/ปลายทาง ให้บริการที่สถานีกลางบางซื่อ รฟท. เร่งเคาะมาตรการเยียวยา ลุยทดสอบเดินรถร่วมรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง ราบรื่นดี ยังไร้ปัญหา




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/547464030164169


----------



## OnRail123




----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn
😊👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 28 April 2022 reported on 7 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022. 
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 97.713 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 96.086 %
Progress: -1.627 % Delayed by -1.627 %)

😊👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] on 25 April 2022 reported on 7 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022. 
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 95.347 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 94.863 %
Progress: -0.484 % (Delayed by 0.484 %)

😊👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] on 28 April 2022 reported on 7 May 2022
Construction period 15 June 2018 - 14 June 2022 - now get the extension to 30 September 2022. 
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 99.92 %
Progress: -0.08% (Delayed by 0.08 %)
Note: This section will have to be opened first even though the old token machines still have to be in use until the CTC and ECTS-1 have been fully installed. 

😊👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 28 April 2022 reported on 7 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get the extension to 31 July 2022.
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00%
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 85.098 %
Progress: -14.902 % Delayed by 14.902 %)

😊👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 28 April 2022 reported on 7 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get extension to 31 July 2022.
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 87.295 %
Progress: -12.243 % (Delayed by 12.243 %)

😊👉 Contract 6: Installing ECTS-1 signal along with CTC from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn - 421 km at 6,210 Million Baht on 28 April 2022 reported on 7 May 2022
Construction period 27 January 2020 - 26 January 2023
Contractor: The Consortium CRSC Resarch and Design Institute Group Co.,Ltd. And CRSC International Company Limited.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 73.233 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 27.655 %
Progress: -45.578 % (Delayed by 45.578%)

รถไฟทางคู่ นครปฐม-ชุมพร ดีเลย์ เซ่นพิษโควิด




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3191243887797012


----------



## Wisarut

Extradosed Mae klong River Bridge Construction by Nawarat patanakarn PCL (subcontractor for double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Nong Pla Lai by AS Association (1964) Co. Ltd. as the main contractor) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/Nawaratpatanakar/posts/5002898033166065


----------



## Wisarut

Steam locomotive SP907/908 between Bangkok to nakhon pathom on 3 June 2022
https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/370040935153904/








รฟท.จัดขบวนพิเศษ "รถจักรไอน้ำ" กรุงเทพฯ-นครปฐม 3 มิ.ย. 65 เฉลิมพระเกียรติสมเด็จพระนางเจ้าฯ พระบรมราชินี


รฟท.จัดเดินขบวนพิเศษรถจักรไอน้ำนำเที่ยว 3 มิ.ย. 2565 วันเฉลิมพระชนมพรรษา สมเด็จพระนางเจ้าสุทิดา พัชรสุธาพิมลลักษณ พระบรมราชินี สัมผัสเส้นทาง กรุงเทพฯ-นครปฐม เปิดจำหน่ายตั๋วแล้ว ที่สถานีรถไฟทุกแห่ง




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Big Pom just approved the EIA for 280.544-km Pak Nam Pho - Denchai double tracking with the price tag of 62,859.74 million Baht including the construction cost of 59,399.80 million Baht as a way to support Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang khong new line. This line will pass Nakhon Sawan, Phichit, Phitsanuloke, Uttaradit and Phrae with 42 stations and halts including: 








0. Pak Nam Pho km 250.56
1. Bueng Boraphet km 257.15
2. Thap Krit km 263.68
3. Khlong Pla Kot km 270.87
4. Chumsaeng km 280.29
5. Wang Krang km 290.24
6. Bang Mun Nak km 297.03
7. Ho Krai km 303.50
8. Dong Takhop km 309.87
9. Taphan Hin km 319.00 => Station Class 1 main dropping point to Phetchabun
10. Huai Ket km 324.91
11. Hua Dong km 332.60
12. Wang Krot km 339.36
13. Phichit km 346.79 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
14. Tha Lo km 354.26
15. Bang Krathum km 362.22
16. Mae Thiap km 366.21
17. Ban Mai km 375.31
18. Bueng Phra km 381.87 => crude oil depot for Sirikit Oil Field in Larn Krabue district of Kamphaeng Phet
19. Phitsanulok km 389.28 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
20. Ban Teng Nam km 393.75
21. Ban Tum km 400.00
22. Khwae Noi km 405.31
23. Phrom Phiram km 414.50
24. Nong Tom km 423.20
25. Ban Bung km 432.75
26. Ban Khon km 437.41
27. Phichai km 447.55
28. Rai Oi km 453.98
29. Ban Dara Junction km 458.31 => Interchange for Sawankhalok Line
30. Tha Sak km 461.80 
31. Tron km 469.86
32. Wang Kaphi km 476.82
33. Uttaradit km 485.17 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
34. Sila At km 487.52 => Station Class 1 - Northern Line Logistics Headquarters and fuel station
35. Tha Sao Halt km 489.35 => Former station downgraded to Halt
36. Ban Dan km 497.56 => Starting point of Hill section
37. Pang Ton Phueng km 509.36
38. Khao Phlung Halt km 517.02
39. Huai Rai km 521.48
40. Rai Kled Dao Halt km 525.60
41. Mae Phuak Halt km 528.22 => Former station downgraded to Halt
42. Den Chai km 533.94 => Provincial station for Phrae until Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khon railway is opened.

Elevated track will go from Ban Dan toll the way to Pang Tone Phueng. After Pang Tone Phueng, there will be the new long tunnel to supersede Pang Toob Khob tunnel and Kha Plueng tunnel to bypass Khao Plueng Halt to Huai Rai station








ประวิตร ไฟเขียว EIA รถไฟทางคู่ปากน้ำโพ-เด่นชัย 6.28 หมื่นล้าน


ประวิตร นั่งหัวโต๊ะ คณะกรรมการสิ่งแวดล้อม ไฟเขียว EIA รถไฟทางคู่ปากน้ำโพ-เด่นชัย 280 กม. พาด 5 จังหวัด 6.28 หมื่นล้านบาท เมื่อวันที่ 11 พฤษภาคม 2565




www.prachachat.net




สผ.ไฟเขียว EIA รถไฟทางคู่ “ปากน้ำโพ-เด่นชัย” วงเงินกว่า 5.9 หมื่นล้านบาท เชื่อมโครงข่ายสายเหนือ

However, the actual construction would cover 39 stations and halts since some stations and halts will have to be skipped due to the construction of via ducts and tunnels but I'm waiting for the actual list of stations and halts though. 
https://www.thansettakij.com/economy/517980


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Big Pom just approved the EIA for 280.544-km Pak Nam Pho - Denchai double tracking with the price tag of 62,859.74 million Baht including the construction cost of 59,399.80 million Baht as a way to support Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang khong new line. This line will pass Nakhon Sawan, Phichit, Phitsanuloke, Uttaradit and Phrae with 42 stations and halts including:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0. Pak Nam Pho km 250.56
> 1. Bueng Boraphet km 257.15
> 2. Thap Krit km 263.68
> 3. Khlong Pla Kot km 270.87
> 4. Chumsaeng km 280.29
> 5. Wang Krang km 290.24
> 6. Bang Mun Nak km 297.03
> 7. Ho Krai km 303.50
> 8. Dong Takhop km 309.87
> 9. Taphan Hin km 319.00 => Station Class 1 main dropping point to Phetchabun
> 10. Huai Ket km 324.91
> 11. Hua Dong km 332.60
> 12. Wang Krot km 339.36
> 13. Phichit km 346.79 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
> 14. Tha Lo km 354.26
> 15. Bang Krathum km 362.22
> 16. Mae Thiap km 366.21
> 17. Ban Mai km 375.31
> 18. Bueng Phra km 381.87 => crude oil depot for Sirikit Oil Field in Larn Krabue district of Kamphaeng Phet
> 19. Phitsanulok km 389.28 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
> 20. Ban Teng Nam km 393.75
> 21. Ban Tum km 400.00
> 22. Khwae Noi km 405.31
> 23. Phrom Phiram km 414.50
> 24. Nong Tom km 423.20
> 25. Ban Bung km 432.75
> 26. Ban Khon km 437.41
> 27. Phichai km 447.55
> 28. Rai Oi km 453.98
> 29. Ban Dara Junction km 458.31 => Interchange for Sawankhalok Line
> 30. Tha Sak km 461.80
> 31. Tron km 469.86
> 32. Wang Kaphi km 476.82
> 33. Uttaradit km 485.17 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
> 34. Sila At km 487.52 => Station Class 1 - Northern Line Logistics Headquarters and fuel station
> 35. Tha Sao Halt km 489.35 => Former station downgraded to Halt
> 36. Ban Dan km 497.56 => Starting point of Hill section
> 37. Pang Ton Phueng km 509.36
> 38. Khao Phlung Halt km 517.02
> 39. Huai Rai km 521.48
> 40. Rai Kled Dao Halt km 525.60
> 41. Mae Phuak Halt km 528.22 => Former station downgraded to Halt
> 42. Den Chai km 533.94 => Provincial station for Phrae until Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khon railway is opened.
> 
> Elevated track will go from Ban Dan toll the way to Pang Tone Phueng. After Pang Tone Phueng, there will be the new long tunnel to supersede Pang Toob Khob tunnel and Kha Plueng tunnel to bypass Khao Plueng Halt to Huai Rai station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ประวิตร ไฟเขียว EIA รถไฟทางคู่ปากน้ำโพ-เด่นชัย 6.28 หมื่นล้าน
> 
> 
> ประวิตร นั่งหัวโต๊ะ คณะกรรมการสิ่งแวดล้อม ไฟเขียว EIA รถไฟทางคู่ปากน้ำโพ-เด่นชัย 280 กม. พาด 5 จังหวัด 6.28 หมื่นล้านบาท เมื่อวันที่ 11 พฤษภาคม 2565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prachachat.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> สผ.ไฟเขียว EIA รถไฟทางคู่ “ปากน้ำโพ-เด่นชัย” วงเงินกว่า 5.9 หมื่นล้านบาท เชื่อมโครงข่ายสายเหนือ
> However, the actual construction would cover 39 stations and halts since some stations and halts will have to be skipped due to the construction of via ducts and tunnels but I'm waiting for the actual list of stations and halts though.
> https://www.thansettakij.com/economy/517980


Now, I got the basic idea about 39 stations which will remain in Pak Nampho - Denchai double tracking according to this presentation by SRT Governor even though we have to wait until year 2026 - 27 to see the result
0. Pak Nam Pho km 250.56
1. Bueng Boraphet km 257.15
2. Thap Krit km 263.68
3. Khlong Pla Kot km 270.87
4. Chumsaeng km 280.29
5. Wang Krang km 290.24
6. Bang Mun Nak km 297.03
7. Ho Krai km 303.50
8. Dong Takhop km 309.87
9. Taphan Hin km 319.00 => Station Class 1 main dropping point to Phetchabun
10. Huai Ket km 324.91
11. Hua Dong km 332.60
12. Wang Krot km 339.36
13. Phichit km 346.79 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
14. Tha Lo km 354.26
15. Bang Krathum km 362.22
16. Mae Thiap km 366.21
17. Ban Mai km 375.31
18. Bueng Phra km 381.87 => crude oil depot for Sirikit Oil Field in Larn Krabue district of Kamphaeng Phet
19. Phitsanulok km 389.28 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
20. Ban Teng Nam km 393.75
21. Ban Tum km 400.00
22. Khwae Noi km 405.31
23. Phrom Phiram km 414.50
24. Nong Tom km 423.20
25. Ban Bung km 432.75
26. Ban Khon km 437.41
27. Phichai km 447.55
28. Rai Oi km 453.98
29. Ban Dara Junction km 458.31 => Interchange for Sawankhalok Line
30. Tha Sak km 461.80
31. Tron km 469.86
32. Wang Kaphi km 476.82
33. Uttaradit km 485.17 => Station Class 1 - Provincial station
34. Sila At km 487.52 => Station Class 1 - Northern Line Logistics Headquarters and fuel station
35. Ban Dan km 497.56 => Starting point of Hill section
36. Pang Ton Phueng km 509.36
37. Huai Rai km 521.48
38. Den Chai km 533.94 => Provincial station for Phrae until Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khon railway is opened.


http://www.thailandtod.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/TOD-%E0%B8%A0%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%84%E0%B9%80%E0%B8%AB%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B7%E0%B8%AD-%E0%B8%A3%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%A7%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%AA%E0%B8%A3%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%87%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B9%89%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%A2%E0%B9%88%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%87%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%A3-%E0%B9%82%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%A2-%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A7%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%A7%E0%B8%B8%E0%B8%92%E0%B8%B4-%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B2.pdf


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn














Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 5 May 2022 reported on 13 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 97.820 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 96.127 %
Progress: -1.693 % Delayed by -1.693 %)















Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht on 5 May 2022 reported on 13 May 2022
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] 
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 95.525%
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 94.885 %
Progress: -0.640 % (Delayed by 0.640 %)















Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] on 5 May 2022 reported on 13 May 2022
Construction period 15 June 2018 - 14 June 2022 - now get the extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 99.93 %
Progress: -0.07% (Delayed by 0.07 %)
Note: This section will have to be opened first even though the old token machines still have to be in use until the CTC and ECTS-1 have been fully installed.















Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 5 May 2022 reported on 13 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get the extension to 31 July 2022.
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00%
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 85.550 %
Progress: -14.450 % Delayed by 14.450 %)














Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 5 May 2022 reported on 13 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get extension to 31 July 2022.
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 87.980 %
Progress: -12.020 % (Delayed by 12.020 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3195947967326604


----------



## Codename B

Flyover of double tracking project (1) Mab Kabao - Jira Junction (132 km) as of February 2022.






U/C Double Tracking project progress as of March 2022. (Red lines)








Source: กรมการขนส่งทางราง กระทรวงคมนาคม


----------



## Appleich

*Progress of Northern Line double-tracking project (#2 Lopburi - Pak Nam Pho) as of May 2022:*
Southbound: Nakhon Sawan - Nong Pho







Southbound: Nong Pho - Chong Khae







Northbound: Tha Khae - Ban Mi







Northbound: Ban Mi - Chong Khae


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Maesod railway consists of 27 stations with total distance of 250.025 km started at Pak Nampho station and ended up at Mae Sod Border station. This line got the high priority since EIRR is 13.47%, deserving to get the whole line done. The investment for this project is 108 billion Baht including 101 billion Baht civil work, 3.89 billion Baht land expropriation, along with consultant fees of 2.68 billion Baht.
> 
> There will be three contracts to be on bidding in 2023 right after getting EIA clearance so as to get it done in 2030 as the second section of East-West Corridor.
> 
> Contract 1: Pak Nam Pho - Tak (km 0 + 000 - km 183 + 000) 183 km with 23 stations - 36.9 billion Baht civil work, 2.66 billion Baht land expropriation for 178.6 km at grade 5.8 km elevated track (definitely the level crossing across major highway and Tak station) 264 bridges across rivers and canals along with 6 overpasses.
> 
> Here is the list of stations and halts in Contract 1:
> 
> Bueng Sanat station km 3+600 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing East nakhon Sawan city bypass road at km 6+500 from Pak Nam Pho
> Ban makluea station km 10+350 from Pak Nam Pho to Kao Liaw district to
> Maha Phothi km 15+750 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing highway 117 at km 21+000 from Pak Nam Pho to
> Kao Liaw station km 23+200 from Pak Nam Pho
> Bang Ta Ngai station km 30+175 from Pak Nam Pho before passing Banphot Phisai district to
> Charoen Phon station km 38+100 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard with a loading platform
> Ta Kheed station km 49+250 from Pak Nam Pho before entering to Khanuworaluxburi district of Kamohaeng Phet at km 50+000 from Pak Nam Pho => the end of Nakhon Sawan section
> Pa Phutsa sation km 55+800 from Pak Nam Pho => the first station in Kamphaeng Phet before passing Klong Klung district to
> Yang Soong station km 64+000 from Pak Nam Pho
> Wang Khaem station km 69+525 from Pak Nam Pho
> Wang Yang station km 74+215 from Pak Nam Pho
> Tha Makhuea station km 78+700 from Pak Nam Pho
> Wang Bua station km 87 +750 from Pak Nam Pho before passing Kamphaeng Phet to Mueang district to
> Khon Thee station km 94+950 from Pak Nam Pho - near Ajinomoto factory
> Thep Nakhon station km 104+350 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing highway 115 at km 112+375 from Pak Nam Pho to
> Kamphaeng Phet station km 113+350 from Pak Nam Pho - Major station to connect with Kamphaeng Phet town municipal and Highway 115 (Phichit - Kamphaeng Phet)
> Nong Pling station with container yard at km 120+725 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard and loading platform
> Larn Dokmai station at km 134+650 from Pak Nam Pho passing Kosamphee nakhon distric to
> Kosamphee nakhon Halt at km 147+350 from Pak Nam Pho before entering to Tak at km 155+500 from Pak Nam Pho => the last station in Kamphaeng Phet before going to
> Wang Chao station km 157+050 from Pak Nam Pho => the first station in Tak before crossing Highway 104 at km 158+860 from Pak Nam Pho before reaching
> Wang Hin Halt at km 168+075 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing Ping river at km km 172+865 before reaching
> Nong Bua Tai with container yard at km 175 + 859 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard and loading platform before crossing Highway No. 1 at km 180+856 from Pak Nam Pho near Tak - Mae Sod intersection before ending up at
> Tak station at km 181 + 794 from Pak Nam Pho and the end of the first section is at km 183+000 from Pak Nam Pho. This major sation is at Chiang Ngoen township connecting with Highway 1 (Phahol Yothin road) -elevated station
> Contract 2: Tak - Mae Lamao (km 183 +000 - km 217 + 025) 34 km + 1 station (Dan Mae Lamao station at km 215 + 388 from Pak Nam Pho) - 33.7 billion Baht civil work + 0.254 billion Baht land expropriation including 8 km at grade, 10.5 km elevated track and Doi Ruak tunnel (15.520 km between Tak station and Dan Mae Lamao station)
> 
> Contract 3: Mae Lamao - Mae Sod (km 217 + 025 - 250 + 020) 33 km with 3 stations - 31.2 billion Baht civil work + 0.975 billion Baht land expropriation including 9.7km at grade, 10.1 km elevated track and Three tunnels with total distance of 14.2 km + 1 bridge + 1 overpass + 1 light maintainance
> 
> Here is the list of three stations:
> 
> Mae Pa station km 236 + 751 from Pak Nam Pho
> Mae Sod station km 241 + 853 from Pak Nam Pho - Major station in Maesod City Municipal
> Dan Mae Sod station km 250 + 025 from Pak Nam Pho with EOL at km 250 + 750 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard and loading platform
> Here is the list of three tunnels
> 
> Mae Lamao 1 tunnel 1.420 km between Dan Mae Lamao station and Mae pa station
> Mae Lamao 2 tunnel 0.765 km between Dan Mae Lamao station and Mae pa station
> Doi Pha Wor tunnel 12.000 km between Dan Mae Lamao station and Mae pa station
> 
> TOR will be drafted and bidding will be called by the end of 2023 so as to start the construciton in 2024 and finished in December 2029 and opened in 2030.
> Expect number of passengers
> Year 2030: Nakhon Sawan - Tak 10.91 million passengers a year and Tak - Mae Sod 9.48 million passengers a year => definitely immigration workers and tourists along with local passengers
> Year 2040: Nakhon Sawan - Tak 17.30 million passengers a year and Tak - Mae Sod 14.12 million passengers a year => definitely immigration workers and tourists along with local passengers
> Year 2050: Nakhon Sawan - Tak 24.72 million passengers a year and Tak - Mae Sod 20.17 million passengers a year => definitely immigration workers and tourists along with local passengers
> Year 2059: Nakhon Sawan - Tak 31.54 million passengers a year and Tak - Mae Sod 25.74 million passengers a year => definitely immigration workers and tourists along with local passengers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/560501708860401


Tak still waiting the cabinet approval for the finance of 250-km Nakhon Sawan - Mae Sod railway line once the line got EIA clearance to start the construction in 2024 and opened in 2030 since the detailed design for EIA clearance has been recently done a few weeks ago. This will make Mae Sod the gateway of trade for East-West Economic Corridor (EWEC) since this line is the section section of East-West Economic Corridor (EWEC) after Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom Line is the first section of East-West Economic Corridor (EWEC)


















This will help the trades with Myanmar along with the neighbor countries would want to trade with Myanmar. After SRT has approved this detailed design report, it will be submitted to Ministry of Transportation and cabinet soon. 










the EIRR for 250-km Nakhon Sawan - Kamphaeng Phet - Tak - Maesod railway line is 13.47%, deserving to speed up the project despite of the high investment of 108,000 million Baht including 101,000 million Baht construction cost, 3890 million Baht for land expropriation, and 2680 million Baht for consultant fees. There will be 27 stations with 3 contracts











Contract 1: Pak Nam Pho - Tak (km 0 + 000 - km 183 + 000) 183 km with 23 stations - 36.9 billion Baht civil work, 2.66 billion Baht land expropriation for 178.6 km at grade 5.8 km elevated track (definitely the level crossing across major highway and Tak station) 264 bridges across rivers and canals along with 6 overpasses.

Here is the list of stations and halts in Contract 1:

Bueng Sanat station km 3+600 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing East nakhon Sawan city bypass road at km 6+500 from Pak Nam Pho
Ban makluea station km 10+350 from Pak Nam Pho to Kao Liaw district to
Maha Phothi km 15+750 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing highway 117 at km 21+000 from Pak Nam Pho to
Kao Liaw station km 23+200 from Pak Nam Pho
Bang Ta Ngai station km 30+175 from Pak Nam Pho before passing Banphot Phisai district to
Charoen Phon station km 38+100 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard with a loading platform
Ta Kheed station km 49+250 from Pak Nam Pho before entering to Khanuworaluxburi district of Kamohaeng Phet at km 50+000 from Pak Nam Pho => the end of Nakhon Sawan section
Pa Phutsa sation km 55+800 from Pak Nam Pho => the first station in Kamphaeng Phet before passing Klong Klung district to
Yang Soong station km 64+000 from Pak Nam Pho
Wang Khaem station km 69+525 from Pak Nam Pho
Wang Yang station km 74+215 from Pak Nam Pho
Tha Makhuea station km 78+700 from Pak Nam Pho
Wang Bua station km 87 +750 from Pak Nam Pho before passing Kamphaeng Phet to Mueang district to
Khon Thee station km 94+950 from Pak Nam Pho - near Ajinomoto factory
Thep Nakhon station km 104+350 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing highway 115 at km 112+375 from Pak Nam Pho to
Kamphaeng Phet station km 113+350 from Pak Nam Pho - Major station to connect with Kamphaeng Phet town municipal and Highway 115 (Phichit - Kamphaeng Phet)
Nong Pling station with container yard at km 120+725 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard and loading platform
Larn Dokmai station at km 134+650 from Pak Nam Pho passing Kosamphee nakhon distric to
Kosamphee nakhon Halt at km 147+350 from Pak Nam Pho before entering to Tak at km 155+500 from Pak Nam Pho => the last station in Kamphaeng Phet before going to
Wang Chao station km 157+050 from Pak Nam Pho => the first station in Tak before crossing Highway 104 at km 158+860 from Pak Nam Pho before reaching
Wang Hin Halt at km 168+075 from Pak Nam Pho before crossing Ping river at km km 172+865 before reaching
Nong Bua Tai with container yard at km 175 + 859 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard and loading platform before crossing Highway No. 1 at km 180+856 from Pak Nam Pho near Tak - Mae Sod intersection before ending up at
Tak station at km 181 + 794 from Pak Nam Pho and the end of the first section is at km 183+000 from Pak Nam Pho. This major sation is at Chiang Ngoen township connecting with Highway 1 (Phahol Yothin road) -elevated station
Contract 2: Tak - Mae Lamao (km 183 +000 - km 217 + 025) 34 km + 1 station (Dan Mae Lamao station at km 215 + 388 from Pak Nam Pho) - 33.7 billion Baht civil work + 0.254 billion Baht land expropriation including 8 km at grade, 10.5 km elevated track and Doi Ruak tunnel (15.520 km between Tak station and Dan Mae Lamao station)

Contract 3: Mae Lamao - Mae Sod (km 217 + 025 - 250 + 020) 33 km with 3 stations - 31.2 billion Baht civil work + 0.975 billion Baht land expropriation including 9.7km at grade, 10.1 km elevated track and Three tunnels with total distance of 14.2 km + 1 bridge + 1 overpass + 1 light maintainance

Here is the list of three stations:

Mae Pa station km 236 + 751 from Pak Nam Pho
Mae Sod station km 241 + 853 from Pak Nam Pho - Major station in Maesod City Municipal
Dan Mae Sod station km 250 + 025 from Pak Nam Pho with EOL at km 250 + 750 from Pak Nam Pho with container yard and loading platform
Here is the list of three tunnels

Mae Lamao 1 tunnel 1.420 km between Dan Mae Lamao station and Mae pa station
Mae Lamao 2 tunnel 0.765 km between Dan Mae Lamao station and Mae pa station
Doi Pha Wor tunnel 12.000 km between Dan Mae Lamao station and Mae pa station

TOR will be drafted and bidding will be called by the end of 2023 so as to start the construciton in 2024 and finished in December 2029 and opened in 2030.










‘ตาก’เฮ ทางคู่แสนล้าน นครสวรรค์-แม่สอด รอครม.ไฟเขียวเริ่มงาน 2567


งาน “ออกแบบรายละเอียด-รายงาน EIA” ทางคู่สายใหม่ “นครสวรรค์-แม่สอด” 256 กิโลเมตรเสร็จแล้ว รอผ่านขั้นตอนคมนาคม-ครม.ไฟเขียว คาดเริ่มลงมือปี 2567 ก่อสร้าง 6 ปี เดินรถปี 2573 หนุนแม่สอดประตูการค้าชายแดนตะวันตกบนระเบียง EWEC




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> New schedule for Southern trains from and to Thonburi railway terminus- effective on 1 June 2022 including Thonburi- Talingchan Nakhon Pathom feeder line - with non Airconditioned DMU with the ticket price of 20 and 40 Baht - running 10 pairs a day ...
> However, the special rate of 10 and 20 Baht applied for those who are going to interchange with Red line commuter and MRT Blue ring
> Furthermore, the following trains will change the schedule to be able to interchange with red line commuter and MRT
> 
> ORD 260 (Nam Tok - Thonburi)
> Commuter 351 (Thonburi - Ratburi)
> Commuter 352 (Ratburi - Thonburi)
> Commuter 356 (Suphanburi - Nong Pladuk - Bangkok)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/Q.Supapon.SRT/posts/2161310790693526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/384260747065256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/564108905166348


Let's take a look at Thonburi <-> Nakhon pathom feeder line to connect with red line commuter and Blue ring





Now, Thonburi <-> Nakhon Pathom feeder line with 20-40 Baht has been proven popular thanks to the connections with red line commuter and Blue ring - allowing the conmmuter and travellers to go between Bangkok and Nakhon Pathomใ

Here is the list of tourist spots near Nakhon Pathom railway station within the walking distance

Phra Prathom Chedit in the city center of Nakhon Pathom
Evening market - 4 PM to 10 PM daily
Wat Phra Ngam walking street on weekends from 4 PM to 10 PM
Talad Bon and Talad Lang between Phra Pathom Chedit and Nakhon Pathom railway station to eat rice with red pork 

Note: Sanamchan Palace are about 1-1.5 km away from Nakhon Pathom railway station, motorcycle taxi is necessary




__ https://www.facebook.com/ginteawnakhonpathom/posts/3356005091278634



Now, Thai Film Archives has been another tourist spot other than Mahidol University Salaya campus along with the travel by boat along mahasawat canal by dropping at Wat Suwan station








หอภาพยนตร์ Thai Film Archive


แนะนำเส้นทางใหม่ เดินทางด้วยรถไฟมาที่หอภาพยนตร์ . เส้นทางใหม่สำหรับผู้ที่ต้องการมาท่องเที่ยวหอภาพยนตร์ การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย ได้จัดขบวนรถไฟ Feeder ธนบุรี-ศาลายา-นครปฐม...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut

Even though Thonburi - Nakhon Pathom is quite a successful feeder line, there are some shortcomings needed serious corrections by SRT Traffic Department

1. the way to set up schedule to make a stop at Taling Chan Junction to feed red line commuter. Waiting for about 2 hours to get feeder line to go to either Thonburi direction or Nakhon Pathom direction is intolerable
2. the last trains from Nakhon Pathom should be about 10 PM rather than 7 PM to allow the passengers to come back to Bangkok or Thonburi.
3. More Evening rush hour trains to Nakhon Pathom up to 8 PM - 9 PM would be greatly appreciate








รถไฟฟีดเดอร์ ธนบุรี-ตลิ่งชัน-นครปฐม เหมือนจะดี แต่...


1 มิถุนายน 2565 การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย เปิดให้บริการขบวนรถดีเซลรางชานเมือง หรือฟีดเดอร์ (Feeder) ธนบุรี-ชุมทางตลิ่งชัน-นครปฐม เพื่อป้อนผู้โดยสารจากโซนนครปฐม เข้าสู่ระบบรถไฟฟ้าสายสีแดง




mgronline.com





The connection with Thonburi - Nakhon Pathom feeder line:

Gate 2 of Bang Khun Nont Blue ring 
Different Platform of Taling Chan Junction for red line commuter
If you do not ride Thonburi - Nakhon Pathom feeder line, here are the ordinary trains to be used - just 10 Baht to reach Nakhon Pathom:
ORD 255 (Thonburi - Lang Suan) Depart from Thonburi at 07:30 AM - reaching Charansanitwongse Halt at 07:33 AM 
ORD 257 (Thonburi - Nam Tok) Depart from Thonburi at 07:45 AM - reaching Charansanitwongse Halt at 07:48 AM



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2120241261482197&id=100004890313543





Wisarut said:


> Let's take a look at Thonburi <-> Nakhon pathom feeder line to connect with red line commuter and Blue ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Thonburi <-> Nakhon Pathom feeder line with 20-40 Baht has been proven popular thanks to the connections with red line commuter and Blue ring - allowing the conmmuter and travellers to go between Bangkok and Nakhon Pathomใ
> 
> Here is the list of tourist spots near Nakhon Pathom railway station within the walking distance
> 
> Phra Prathom Chedit in the city center of Nakhon Pathom
> Evening market - 4 PM to 10 PM daily
> Wat Phra Ngam walking street on weekends from 4 PM to 10 PM
> Talad Bon and Talad Lang between Phra Pathom Chedit and Nakhon Pathom railway station to eat rice with red pork
> 
> Note: Sanamchan Palace are about 1-1.5 km away from Nakhon Pathom railway station, motorcycle taxi is necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/ginteawnakhonpathom/posts/3356005091278634
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Thai Film Archives has been another tourist spot other than Mahidol University Salaya campus along with the travel by boat along mahasawat canal by dropping at Wat Suwan station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> หอภาพยนตร์ Thai Film Archive
> 
> 
> แนะนำเส้นทางใหม่ เดินทางด้วยรถไฟมาที่หอภาพยนตร์ . เส้นทางใหม่สำหรับผู้ที่ต้องการมาท่องเที่ยวหอภาพยนตร์ การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย ได้จัดขบวนรถไฟ Feeder ธนบุรี-ศาลายา-นครปฐม...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut

The renovation of the first carriages of KIHA183 DMU has been finished a few days ago and the first set of KIHA183 DMU with 4 carriages and the total 216 seats is ready for service within 300 km round trip in August 2022, after the test run to Sri Racha (Chonburi), Lopburi, and Kaeng Khoi (Saraburi) for a week in July 2022.








ใหม่กริ๊บ! รถไฟมือสองญี่ปุ่น "Kiha 183" ทำสีแล้วไฉไลกว่าเดิม ให้บริการ ส.ค.นี้ | เดลินิวส์


รถไฟมือสองญี่ปุ่น Kiha 183 ไฉไลกว่าเดิม ปิดจ๊อบทำสีแล้ว 1 คัน ใหม่กริ๊บ! เตรียมส่งมอบให้ฝ่ายเดินรถ 4 คัน พร้อมเปิดให้บริการเส้นทางท่องเที่ยว ส.ค.นี้ เช้าไปเย็นกลับ ไม่เกิน 300 กม. สุดฟินเหมือนนั่งรถไฟอยู่ที่ญี่ปุ่น




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/568422918068280


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking projects and relating projects - 31 May 2022 reported to Dept of rail transports on 7 June 2022

1. Double tracking

1.1 Map Krabao - Thanon Jira

1.1.1 Map Krabao - Klong Khananchit with exception of tunnel: 94.50% done

1.1.2. Klong Khananchit - Thanon Jira - still not started since it requires new EIA on that 8 km section within Khorat city

1.1.3 Tunnel sections of Map Krabao - Klong Khananchit : 90.918% done

1.2 Lopburi - Pak Nampho

1.2.1 Ban Klab - Khok Krathiam (AKA Tha Wung bypass) : 73.11% done

1.2.2 Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho: 72.81% done

1.3 Nakhon Pathom - Hua Hin 

1.3.1 Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai including new station building at Nakhon Pathom and Ratburi: 96.485% done

1.3.2 Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including new station building at Phetburi and elevated station of Hua Hin : 94.896% done

1.4 Prachuab Khirikhan - Chumporn

1.4.1 Prachuab Khirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including new station building for Prachuab Khirikhan : 86.124% done

1.4.2 Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including new station building for Chumporn : 88.210% done

2. Now Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan done by Italian Thai Development PCL has been considered finished, adding 84 km of double tracking from 543 km to 627 km - 15.50% 

3. new Lines:

3.1 Denchai - Chian Rai - chiang khong (323.1 km with the price tag of 72,920 million Baht) with contracts signed on 29 December 2021 - approving the rates of compensation payment according to Land Exappropriation act of 2019 - need to hire the engineering consultant to coordinate the project to sign the contract in June 2022.



3.2 Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom (354.784 km with the price tag of 66,848.33 million Baht) with contracts signed on 29 December 2021 - still need to set committee to define the rate of compensation payment and the survey team - need to hire the engineering consultant to coordinate the project to sign the contract in June 2022.



4. Khon Kaen - Nong Khai double tracking (167 km with the price tag of 29,748 million Baht) now getting approval from Ministry of finance, Budget burea and NESDB but need cabinet to approve the budget before calling the bidding to get contractors



5. Telling SRT to speed up information gathering with TOR for Thanon Jira - Ubon double tracking (309 km with the price tag of 36,683 million Baht) and Pak Nam Pho - Denchai (280.5 km with the price tag of 59,399.80 million Baht ) to be submitted to MoT to get approval in December 2022 



6. SRT need to speed up more efficiencies to gain more customers for cargo transportation 

กรมรางเร่งผุด ”รถไฟทางคู่” เฟส 2 ดันชง ครม.อนุมัติ 3 เส้นทางภายในปี 2565





__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/320322283625574






__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/569218814655357


----------



## Wisarut

10 June 2022: new Salt train form Bua Yai Junction to Map Ta Phut under the control of N. T. (1992) Co. Ltd. with SDA-3 locomotive and 25 BCFs with 50 TEUs of salt of 62 metric tons at 250,000 Baht per trip - 15 trains per month and total revenue of 36 million Baht per month.
SRT also demands the approval for the purchases of 965 new BCFs of 20-ton axle load with the twin air brakes with the mean prices of 2,000 million Baht to be able to handle heavier loads of cargo trains with faster speed. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/390754146415916






__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/570571434520095


----------



## Wisarut

Thonburi - Nakhon Pathom has become so popular that SRT has to add the last train according to the following schedule effective on 13 June 2022:
Nakhon Pathom 20:40
Tone Samrong 20:44
Nakhon Chaisri 20:53
Wat Ngiw Rai 20:59
Wat Suwan 21:07
Salaya 21:13
Sala Thamsob 21:19
Phuttamonthon Sai 2 21:23
Talingchan Junction 21:30 => Connecting with red line commuter 
Charan Sanitwongse 21:37 => Connecting with blue ring
Thonburi 21:40 (EOL)
it takes 55 minutes from Nakhon Pathom to Taling Chan - 20-40 Baht according to distance 




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1447767415661733


----------



## Wisarut

Expanding rush hour period of red line commuter of Bangsue to Taling Chan to 07:00 🕖 AM to 10:30 🕥 AM for morning rush hour and 05:00 🕔 PM to 08:30 🕣 PM for evening rush hour effective on 14 June 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/REDLineSRTET/posts/155774816996669


----------



## Wisarut

The final test of 20 new CDA5B1 meter-gauge AC drive diesel electric locomotives of CRRC Qishuyan Ltd t the 35-km section of Mae Tan Noy Khun Tan (26 in 1000 steepness and 400 meter radius curves) with 17 CRRC Changchun carriages with total weight of 650 metric tons while maintaining the speed on that steep section after testing with 2100 metric ton cargo trains from ICD lad Krabang to Sri Racha Junction which they successfuly maintain 70kph speed. So far, these 20 locomotives have managed to pass the final tests without troubles at 34 kph during the the climbing up the steep tracks while the older locomtives with 500 metric tons passener carriage will pass with only 25-30 kph max speed depended upon the conditions of locomotives. 

There will be a special test through elevated station at Ban Phai to check if this locomotive can pass the high level platform (110 cm) without trouble along with Southern line before officially commissioned for service in September 2022.
The other 30 locomotives will be delivered in December 2022 - February 2023 before sending to get the same test runs as the first 20 locomtives. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/573753287535243


----------



## Wisarut

🏗🚧 Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn reported on 15 June 2022
😊👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 12 May 2022 reported on 9 June 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 97.319%
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 96.506 %
Progress: -0.813 % (Delayed by 0.813 %)

😊👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht reported on 9 June 2022
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL]
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 96.534 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 94.903 %
Progress: -1.631 % (Delayed by 1.631 %)

😊👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] reported on 9 June 2022
Construction period 15 June 2018 - 14 June 2022 - now get the extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 99.98 %
Progress: -0.02% (Delayed by 0.02 %) => Practically done

Note: This section has been opened at 06:00 AM of 18 May 2022 the old token machines still have to be in use until the CTC and ECTS-1 have been fully installed.

😊👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht reported on 9 June 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get the extension to 31 July 2022.
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 87.941 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 86.339 %
Progress: -1.602 % Delayed by 1.602 %)

😊👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht reported on 9 June 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get extension to 31 July 2022.
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 88.819 %
Progress: -11.181 % (Delayed by 11.181 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3221128741475193



Deparment of Rail Transport has inspected the progress on double tracking from Nakhon pathom to Chumporn on 13-14 June 2022.
Section 1 (Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai): the last 4 meter section of the new bridge across Maeklong river in Ratburi will be executed on 24 June 2022.
Section 2: (Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin): the platelaying has reached the new elevated station of Hua Hin 
Section 3: (Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan): this section is practically done to allow the double tracking to be in use
Section 4Prachuab Khirikan - Bang Saphan): still working on the delayed section including the horseshoe U-turn flyovers
Section 5: (Bang Saphan - Chumporn): still working on the delayed section including the horseshoe U-turn flyovers
Section 6: (421-km telecommunication to allow ECTS-1 traffic control): 29.15% done



__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/324701203187682


----------



## Wisarut

The way SRT has come up with color scheme for digital displays at Bang Sue Grand central to be in use in September 2022 even though it looks quite good but still needs to take the following complains into account:

If they use white fonts like this one, the background colors have to be cool color tones including Blue, Azure, Green Lime green or so.
If they badly want to use the background of hot colors like red, yellow, pink, orange or so, the font should be either black, or blue or so, not the green or lime green fonts
 Larger fonts for better displays would be greatly appreciate
If possible, the intercity timetable and red line commuter time table must be integrated into the same display
To be fair, this color scheme looks much better than the one used in the timetable of red line commuter which need drastic overhaul




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1450863102018831


----------



## Wisarut

Inspecting the progress of double tracking from Map Krabao to Thanon Jira

map Krabao- Klong Khananchit ( km.134+250- km.198+200) with total distance of 58 km (at grade 30 km and via duct 5 km ) without tunnel sections at 7,560 million Baht: 94.63% done - new Muak Lek station along with Muak Lek via duct and Pang Asoke station done. New Muak Lek station will be mid size station near the new RTAF Cadet Academy with the height of 10 meters and 400-meter long platform with the closed system only opened when the trains are coming - Italian Thai development PCL is the contractor - now get the extension up to 5 December 2022
Klong Khananchit - Thanon Jira (km 199+600 - km .268+136) - need to deal with the new design of 8 km via duct and ramp across Khorat city -
Tunnel sections of Map Krabao - Klong Khananchit with total distance of 8 km : 91.057% done - Italian Thai Development PCL and Right tunneling are the contractors - getting extension up to 27 September 2022
Hin Lap tunnel between Map Krabao and Pha Sadet - double tunnel with the width for each tunnel at 7.50 meters, and the height of 8.50 meter with the disance of 5200 meters - 80% done
Muak Lek tunnek between Hin Lap and Muak Lek with the distance of 250 meters: 98%
Klong Khanantchit tunnel beween Klong Khanantchit - Klong Phai in Sikiw district of Khorat - 1170 meters: 81% done
Telecommunications including ECTS-1 installation: 12.671% done
Section from Sub Muang, Chanthuek and Klong Khanachit will be opened first in December 2022, the rest from Map Krabao to Submuang will be opened in 2023. Klong Khanantchit to Thanon Chira will be done in December 2025 and opened in 2026.

อัปเดทรถไฟทางคู่"มาบกะเบา-จิระ"เตรียมเปิดใช้ช่วง"สถานี ซับม่วง -คลองขนานจิตร" 



__ https://www.facebook.com/100069434130040/posts/327291902928612





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/575592580684647


----------



## Wisarut

After the complains by those Ubon Nettizens, SRT Public Relations Dept has to explain that Ubon nettizens got the outdated data, there are three choices for Ubon Ratchathani railway terminus as the way for the new station builiding as a part of Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani double tracking 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/398313972326600


----------



## OnRail123

I thought the double track is already done from Bangkok to Khon Kaen. The Khon Kaen Station looks so nice and practical, it should be the reference point for other stations.


----------



## Codename B

OnRail123 said:


> I thought the double track is already done from Bangkok to Khon Kaen. The Khon Kaen Station looks so nice and practical, it should be the reference point for other stations.


Nakhon Ratchasima - Khon Khaen section is done. Refer to the map below for the status of each lines

*Double Tracking Railway Progress as of June 2022*

Green lines: Completed
Red lines: Under Construction
Purple lines: Currently under land expropriation
Blue lines: Phase II (not under construction yet)









Source: กรมขนส่งทางราง กระทรวงคมนาคม


----------



## Wisarut

OnRail123 said:


> I thought the double track is already done from Bangkok to Khon Kaen. The Khon Kaen Station looks so nice and practical, it should be the reference point for other stations.


Well partially done, the Section from Map krabao to Thanon Chira is not fully done yet .. hope that that Map krabao to Thanon Jira will be done in 2026 though.


----------



## Wisarut

Now, the schedule at Rangsit station has shown that ORD201/202 (Phitsanuloke Ordinary trains) and ORD 211/212 (Taphan Hin Ordinary) will be started as terminated at Donmueang Railway station once it has been allowed to be on the elevated tracks. 
On the other hand, ORD233/234 (Surin Ordinary train), Rapid 109/102 (Chiang Mai rapid) Rapid 105/106 (Sila At Rapid) and Rapid 145/146 (Ubon Rapid) will be started and terminated at Bang Sue Grand central 



__ https://www.facebook.com/somphong.anu/posts/5843666265649606


----------



## Wisarut

The Exudate Bridge across Maeklong river which function as railway bridge is almost done - to be fully finished on 24 June 2022 as a part of Nakhon Pathom - Nong Plalai Double tracking 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=373513311549728


----------



## Wisarut

progress on 421-km Nakhon Pathom - Chumporn double tracking


----------



## Wisarut

Ceremony of connect the new 340-m Extradosed Bridge bridge across Maeklong river in Ratchaburi city with 3 spans has been held at the Eastern bank of Maeklong river (Fort Bhanurangsi). This bridge is to avoid the 7 unexploded bombs dated WWII when Allied Forces have dropped the bombs to cut down Chulalongkorn bridge. The widest span was the central span of 160 meters. This bridge has used the concrete Balance Centilever with tension cabless. This will be on the eastern side of th existing Chulalongkorn bridge (originally constructed in 1901, replaced with much heavier iron bridge in 1961). 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/400338772124120


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> Survey on the land to be expropriated to construct Ban Phai - Mahasarakham - Roy Ed - Loeng Nok Tha - Mukdahan - Nakhon Phanom on Roy Ed section and the surveyors have learnt that the line is going to pass through the paddy field and Thung Kula field indeed.


Survey on Mahasarakham station at km 69 of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway after surveying around Roy Ed station at km 105 of Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom railway


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn
😊👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 25 August 2022 reported on 2 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 99.066 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 96.600 %
Progress: -2.466 % Delayed by 2.466 %)

😊👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] on 25 August 2022 reported on 2 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 99.019 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 94.925 %
Progress: -4.094 % (Delayed by 4.094 %)

😊👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] on 25 August 2022 reported on 2 September 2022
Construction period 15 June 2018 - 14 June 2022 - now get the extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 100 % => Effectively done!
Note: This section has been opened at 06:00 AM of 18 May 2022 the old token machines still have to be in use until the CTC and ECTS-1 have been fully installed. -but escalators and elevator along with flyover across the platform is something to deal with

😊👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 25 August 2022 reported on 2 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get the extension to 31 July 2022 - expect further extension soon 
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 92.285 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 88.437 %
Progress: -3.848% Delayed by 3.848 %)

😊👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 25 August 2022 reported on 2 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get extension to 31 July 2022. - expect further extension soon 
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 90.585 %
Progress: -9.415 % (Delayed by 9.415 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3280473935540673


----------



## Wisarut

After EIA Clearance, Khon Kaen - Nong Khai double tracking with the distance of 167 km and the price tag of 29,748 million Baht has been started when MoT has submitted the project to be under review by Budget Bureau, NESDB and MoF to get their opinions before submitting the cabinet. 

Even though MoF and NESDB have agreeed in principal about this double tracking proiject, NESDB has raised the issue the lack of details in the Royal Decree for defining the land expropriation area along with the reasons and princecipal of land expropriation which SRT has to come up with such details before gaining any approval from NESDB for further process. 

SRT has responsed to the inquiry from NESDB that SRT is contacting with Department of Local Administration, Ministry of Interior on the lists of villages, communes, and district within the Royal Decree for land expropriation details which SRT has to come up with the maps to be published which has to get cabinet approvals by the end of 2022. 

This 167-km double tracking with the price tag of 29,748 million Baht consists of 
9 million Baht for land survey
369 million Baht for land expropriation payment
7 million Baht for consultant to handle the bidding
28,759 million Baht for construction
604 million Baht for coordinations with contractors. 
This line will be at work from December 2022 to 2026 started with the approval by cabinet in December 2022, drafting TOR and bidding while working on survey and land expropriation in 2023 - 2024. Construction can be started in 2023 to 2026 which takes 36 months to be done, 

Next on the line to get cabinet approval are 
1. Thanon Jira - Ubon Ratchathani (308 km at 36,683 million Baht) 
2. Pak Nam Pho - Denchai (285 km at 59,399 million Baht) 

No budget for Khon Kaen - Nong Khai double tracking year 2023 until the project has gotten cabinet approval. Once the project has gotten approval, financial resources will be the next. If it requires either domesitic loans through the bonds or international loans from JICA, KfW, ADB or other financial resources, It is necessary to readjust the plan with MoF. Taxpayers' money is to pay for land expropriation which quite a little since most still use the existing railway land to implement the project. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/628439335399971


----------



## ckang

All the projects are only for double tracking but not electrification? What kind of trains does SRT plan to use on them?


----------



## Wisarut

ckang said:


> All the projects are only for double tracking but not electrification? What kind of trains does SRT plan to use on them?


There is always the catch of electtrification since electrification would be worthy investment ONLY when traffic on the section in question has reached *80 trains (40 pairs) a day*. Other than the extension of red line commuter to supersede the existing commuter train networks, there is a consideration to use battery powered electric locomotives and battry powered EMUs to do these down and dirty jobs.


----------



## Wisarut

Tunnel works from Map krabao to Klong Khananchit



__ https://www.facebook.com/natthakit.p/posts/5451718921541119


----------



## Wisarut

A Japanese diesel train (KIHA183) put out to pasture after decades of service in the northern prefecture of Hokkaido has found a new lease of life in Thailand. With its original interior and bodywork, the train offers Thai passengers a trip back to 1980s Japan as reportedby NHK



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=361919186023292


----------



## Wisarut

The first set of KIHA183 will be commissioned in October 2022 for either SP909/910 (Bangkok - Nam Tok) SP911/912 (Bangkok - Hua Hin - Suan Son Pradiphat which will be upgraded to full fledged station) and SP921/926 (Bangkok - Pasak Jolasit Dam) according to this news. The cost to bring and repair with spare parts which are available in Thai markets for these 17 carriages is 2.2 million Baht each, much cheaper than 80-100 million Baht for the first hand airconditioned DMU. Once it has to be under major overhaul in the next 2 years, here is the list of major improvements.
1. New wheel and axles with net set of ball bearings
2. New Diesel Engines 
3. New Electric Generator (Dynamo)
4. New Air Compressor for Air Brake system
5. Major improvement of Airconditioned system
6. Change the lights along with the electric system to fit 380VAC/220 VAC with 50 Hz current used in Thailand 









ต.ค.นี้ "รฟท." เปิดให้บริการรถดีเซลรางญี่ปุ่น 4 คัน รุก 3 เส้นทางท่องเที่ยว


"รฟท." เร่งปรับปรุงระบบ-อัพเกรดรถไฟดีเซลรางญี่ปุ่น KIHA 183 นำร่องให้บริการ 4 คัน ภายในเดือน ต.ค.นี้ คาดเปิดให้บริการครบ 17 คัน สิ้นปี 66 หนุน 3 เส้นทาง ท่องเที่ยว




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## Wisarut

There are 212 locomotives in Thai railway with 70-80% are ready for service. There is also 700-800 passenger carriages and 200 diesel railcars (excluding KIHA183 which have not been commissioned yet), only about 80 -85% are ready for services.
At the time being, SRT could make the revenue at 70% of regular level (7 million Baht a day instead of 10 million Baht a day) since only 66 commercial routes out of 84 commercial routes are opened with 20000 passengers a day with the peak of 28000 - 29000 passengers a day during holidays. For the case of commuters, local trains and ordinary trains, 144 trains out of 152 passenger trains have been resumed with the number of 45000 passengers a day which is well below the pre-Covid-19 level at 68000 passengers a day.
These new locomotives can be assigned for cargo jobs since they have already passed the tests with CRRC Changchun at 1000 metric tons at 100 kph. and container trains of 2100 metric tons at 70 kph.








เปิดหวูด! ‘การรถไฟฯ’ เตรียมเปิดวิ่ง ‘อุลตร้าแมน’ เฟสแรก 20 คันภายใน ต.ค.นี้ จ่อรับเพิ่มอีก 30 คัน ช่วงปลายปี 65-ต้นปี 66


“การรถไฟฯ” จ่อเปิดหวูดหัวรถจักรดีเซลไฟฟ้า “อุลตร้าแมน” 20 คันแรกวิ่งเข้าสถานีกลางบางซื่อภายใน ต.ค.นี้ เร่งตรวจเช็คเส้นทาง-ฝึกอบรมพนักงานขับรถไฟ 4 พันคน พร้อมเตรียมรับเพิ่มอีก 30 คัน ช่วงปลายปี 65-ต้นปี 66 เผยยอดผู้โดยสารขบวนรถเชิงพาณิชย์ฟื้นตัวแล้ว 7




www.trjournalnews.com












รฟท.กางแผนปลายปีรับรถจักร 'อุลตร้าแมน' อีก 15 คัน เปิดประเทศดัน "ผู้โดยสาร-รายได้" ฟื้นตัว 70%


รฟท.กางแผนรับมอบหัวรถจักร อุลตร้าแมน ปลายปีนี้ 15 คัน และต้นปี 66 อีก 15 คัน เติมฝูงม้าเหล็กเป็น 262 คัน ส่วนล็อตแรก 20 คันพร้อมวิ่งบริการ ต.ค.นี้เพิ่มศักยภาพขนส่ง เผยเปิดประเทศ ดันผู้โดยสารและรายได้ฟื้น 70%




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

SRT has come up with the lame explanation of missing elevators and facilities for the handicapped along with the issues of lowering the platforms on the Southern line from Nakhon pathom to Chumporn, especially Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan








“รฟท.” เปิดสาเหตุสะพานลอย-ลิฟต์หาย หลังสร้างรถไฟทางคู่นครปฐม-ชุมพร


“รฟท.” แจงเหตุสะพานลอยข้ามฟากชานชาลา-ลิฟต์หาย หลังก่อสร้างรถไฟทางคู่ช่วงนครปฐม-ชุมพร สัญญาที่ 3 เผยคืบหน้าล่าสุด ดำเนินการครบ 100% เล็งส่งมอบ ต.ค.นี้”




www.thansettakij.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/450605770430753



Now, Anti-corruption Board along with Auditing General office come to GRILL SRT for the missing 35 flyovers across the railway yards and 37 missing elevators for the handicapped with the price tag of 294 million Baht along with the case of changing the specification from the high platforms (110 cm height) to low platforms (50 meter height) - expect the way of the missing flyovers and elevators along with the lowering the platforms to pay bribes. 








ป.ป.ช. สอบ 'รฟท.' 35 สะพาน-37 ลิฟต์หาย! ประชาชนร้องผิดสัญญาสร้าง | เดลินิวส์


ป.ป.ช. เดินเครื่องสอบ รฟท. ”35 สะพาน-37 ลิฟต์ผู้พิการ” หาย! พลังเครือข่ายประชาชนร้องเรียนผิดสัญญาสร้าง ไล่ล่าเงินส่วนต่าง 294 ล้าน ยังลุยสอบหาไอ้โม่งสั่งเปลี่ยนชานชาลาสูงเป็นต่ำ




www.dailynews.co.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/632395488337689


----------



## Wisarut

Kao Charoen Train trainsportation have started shipping the 7 BCFs of petrochemical products from Map Ta Phut Industrial Estate to Port Klang Malaysia to cut down the shipping time from 10-12 days to 5 days and the shipping cost by 35%. Next on the line is the shipping of dried food to Russia in 5 BCFs which is to be executed next week. It will take 14 days for shipping dried food from Thailand to Russia via Lao - China Railway and Russian Railway networks instead of the regular shipping which takes 45 days to reach Russia








เก้าเจริญฯ ปล่อยขบวนรถไฟขนส่งปิโตรเคมีเที่ยวปฐมฤกษ์จากมาบตาพุดไปมาเลเซีย


ระยอง -#8203; เก้าเจริญ เทรน ทรานสปอร์ต ปล่อยขบวนรถไฟขนส่งปิโตรเคมี 7 ตู้คอนเทนเนอร์#8203;เที่ยวปฐมฤกษ์จากนิคมฯมาบตาพุดไปมาเลเซีย ร่นเวลาเดินทางจากทางเรือได้หลายวันลดต้นทุนโลจิสติกส์กว่า 35 % สัปดาห์หน้าขยายเส้นทางขนส่งอาหารแห้งไปยังรัสเ




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/TrainBusAirplane/posts/632283251801926


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn
😊👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 8 September 2022 reported on 15 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 99.533 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 96.615 %
Progress: -2.918 % Delayed by 2.918 %)
Note; the new stations building for Nakhon Pathom, Ratchaburi along with the exudating bridge across Maklong river are almost done.

😊👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the new station building for Phetburi, the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] on 8 September 2022 reported on 15 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 99.333 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 94.928 %
Progress: -4.405 % (Delayed by 4.405 %)

😊👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] on 8 September 2022 reported on 15 September 2022
Construction period 15 June 2018 - 14 June 2022 - now get the extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 100 % => Effectively done!
Note: This section has been opened at 06:00 AM of 18 May 2022 the old token machines still have to be in use until the CTC and ECTS-1 have been fully installed. -but escalators and elevator along with flyover across the platform is something to deal with - However, the issue with the missing 35 elevators, and 37 flyover across the railway tracks are going to add more headache for sure. 

😊👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 8 September 2022 reported on 15 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get the extension to 31 July 2022 - expect further extension soon
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 93.072 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 88.946 %
Progress: -4.126 % Delayed by 4.126 %)

😊👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 8 September 2022 reported on 15 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 October 2020 - now get extension to 31 July 2022. - expect further extension soon
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 90.763 %
Progress: -9.237 % (Delayed by 9.237 %) 




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3290626957858704


----------



## Wisarut

Yala Rapid 169/170 and Cross border 481/482 and Cross Border 483/484 have been officially restored 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/455413083283355


----------



## Wisarut

Networks of Handicapped and Thai PBS news along with Anti Corruption are investigating on the missing 35 flyovers across railway yards and 37 escalators for the handicapped which SRT Board has deliberately cancelled ... This is going to put both SRT Board and Italian Thai Development PCL in Hot Water for sure and not amouth of PR Department is trying tell people to convince otherwise








ป.ป.ช. สอบ 'รฟท.' 35 สะพาน-37 ลิฟต์หาย! ประชาชนร้องผิดสัญญาสร้าง | เดลินิวส์


ป.ป.ช. เดินเครื่องสอบ รฟท. ”35 สะพาน-37 ลิฟต์ผู้พิการ” หาย! พลังเครือข่ายประชาชนร้องเรียนผิดสัญญาสร้าง ไล่ล่าเงินส่วนต่าง 294 ล้าน ยังลุยสอบหาไอ้โม่งสั่งเปลี่ยนชานชาลาสูงเป็นต่ำ




www.dailynews.co.th









รถไฟทางคู่ (รฟท) – Accessibility Is Freedom







www.accessibilityisfreedom.org







__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/450605770430753





__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/632395488337689





__ https://www.facebook.com/PeopleThaiPBS/posts/5219922314800568


----------



## Wisarut

Northern line: Lopburi - Pak Nampho - 148 km at 21.5 billion Baht including
Contract 1 Ban Klub - Khok Krathiam (Tha Wung elevated bypass) - 32 km including 29 km elevated tracks and the rest are ramps along with the new Lopburi station at Tha Wung
Contractor: Unique Engineering and Construction PCL & Sino Hydro
Deadline:14 June 2022
Expected Accumulated Goal: 100.00% (31 August 2022)
Expected Actual Goal: 78.14% 
Delayed planned goal by 21.86% (-21.86% progress)
Expected date to be done : It is going to be delayed to 2023.

Delays is due to the need to construction of high elevated tracks to compensate for the shortage of space. Furthermore, Covid-19 has prevented the quick transportation of labors from neighboring countries to the construction sites, not to mention about the transportation of construction materials. Need to recruit those labors from the domestic sources including those unemployed workers to fill the jobs through subcontractors.



__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/1058766781502410



Contract 2 Tha Khae - Pak Nam Pho - 116 km
Contractor: Unique Engineering and Construction PCL
Deadline: 31 July 2022 (after the original deadline of 31 January 2021 has passed)
Expected Accumulated Goal: 100.00% (31 August 2022)
Expected Actual Goal: 73.76 % 
Delayed planned goal by 26.24 % (-26.24 % progress)
Expected date to be done : It is going to be delayed to 2023.

Delays is due to the endless argument about the place for the container yard of Nakhon Sawan which has been settled by Army men from Fort Chiraprawat has allowed SRT to use Army land near the fort which is not far from Nakhon Sawan station at Nong Pling.

Furthermore, Covid-19 has prevented the quick transportation of labors from neighboring countries to the construction sites, not to mention about the transportation of construction materials. Need to recruit those labors from the domestic sources including those unemployed workers to fill the jobs through subcontractors.




__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/1058767861502302



Contract 3: New Signal and telecommunication including ECTS-1 from Lopburi to Pak Nam Pho
Contractor: Unique Engineering and Construction PCL & Bombardier Transportation Signal (Thailand)
Expected Accumulated Goal: 95.98% (31 August 2022)
Expected Actual Goal: 22.94%
Delayed planned goal by 73.04% (-73.04% progress)

Expected date to be done : April 2023 but it can be delayed further to December 2023 or even 2024.
This delay is the dire consequence from delay on contract 1 and contract 2



__ https://www.facebook.com/lopburipaknampho/posts/1058769774835444


----------



## Wisarut

Now, Local people of Nong Bua Lamphu are pressing Dept of Rail Transportation to come up with EIA for the construction of new railway line to Nong Bua Lamphu in addition to the new railway line from Udonthani to Bueng Karn even though it would not be the branch lines as in the past since it must take the need of the neighboring provinces into account to justify the construction for interregional connections - case to point is Chaturat - Chaiyaphum - Nong Bua Lamphu – Loei with total distance of 333 km or the cheaper alternative is 170km branch line from Udonthani to Loei via Nong Bua Lamphu

The list of stations for Udonthani to Loei via Nong Bua Lamphu line (11 new stations excluding Nong Takai - 170 km):
0. Nong Takai (Southern suburb of Udonthani city)
1. Nong Wua Saw (the last station in Udonthani) 
2. Nong Bua Lamphu (Provincial station)
3. Na Kham Hai
4. Na Klang
5. Na Lao
6. Pha In Plaeng (the last station in Nong Bua Lamphu) 
7. Nong Yah Plong (the first station in Loei) 
8. Wang Saphung
9. Na Pong
10. Nam Marn 

11. Mueang Loei (provincial station, terminus) 




The list of stations for Chaturat to Loei via Nong Bua Lamphu line (30 new stations excluding Chaturat - 333 km): 
Chaturat (main dropping point for Chaiyaphum) on Kaeng Khoi - Bua Yai bypass)
0. Chaturat 
1. Ban Kok 
2. Nong Bua Ban, 
3. Ban Kwao, 
4. Chaiyaphum (provincial station) 
5. Huay Bong (with Potential to become Junction to connect with the line to Ban Phai), 
6. Khok Mang Ngoy, 
7. Chong Sam Moh (the strategic location), 
8. Kaeng Kraw, 
9. Lub Kha, 
10. kwang Jone, 
11. Phu Kiaw (the last station in Chaiyaphum), 
12. Chum Phae (first station in Khon kaen), 
13. Na Jan, 
14. Sri Suk, 
15. Wang Phoem (the last station in Khon Kaen), 
16. Nakok (the first station in Nong Bua Lamphu), 
17. Mueang Mai, 
18. Hua Na, 
19. Nong Bua, 
20. Ban Phrao
21. Nong Bua Lamphu (Provincial station)
22. Na Kham Hai
23. Na Klang
24. Na Lao
25. Pha In Plaeng (the last station in Nong Bua Lamphu) 
26. Nong Yah Plong (the first station in Loei) 
27. Wang Saphung
28. Na Pong
29. Nam Marn 
30. Mueang Loei (provincial station, terminus) 

กรมราง เปิดแผน "R-map"ฟังเสียงชาวหนองบัวลำภู ผุดรถไฟสายย่อยเชื่อมแหล่งเกษตร,ท่องเที่ยว




__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/390479183276550






__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/637454567831781


----------



## Wisarut

SRT has hinted that Locomotive No. 5221 - 5235 will be delivered in December 2022 while No. 5236 - 5250 will be delivered in February 2023. The first 20 locomotive (No. 5201 - 5220) will be commissioned in October 2022 since SRT have trained 50% of locomotive drivers on how to handle this new Locomotives from CRRC Qishuyan. CRRC Qishuyan will be assigned to run on the following routes:
1. SP9/10 (Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai) or even SP13/14 (Bangkok <-Chiang Mai) 
2. SP25/26 (Bangkok <-> Nong Khai) 
3. EXP83/84 (Bangkok <-> Trang) 
The reason not to assign these new locomotives on SP23/24 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani) and SP31/32 (Bangkok <-> Hatyai) at the time being is 
1. The Issue with Pha Sadet Cliff - need to be tested before the jusificatiob for assigning the new locomotives for SP23/24 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani) 
2. Chong Khao tunnel in Nakhon Srithammarat - need to be tested before the justification for assigning the new locomotives to run all the way to Hatyai 
3. This locomotive has used MTU Engines with the high standard so it is justified to run in Bang Sue grand Central. 








รฟท.เตรียมรับมอบหัวรถจักร"อุลตร้าแมน"ปลายปี 15 คัน


ตามที่มีข้อมูลในสื่อต่าง ๆ เกี่ยวกับประเด็นเรื่องรฟท. เตรียมรับมอบหัวรถจักร อุลตร้าแมน ปลายปี 65 จำนวน 15 คัน ทางศูนย์ต่อต้านข่าวปลอมได้ดำเนินการตรวจสอบข้อเท็จจริงโดย การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย กระทรวงคมนาคม พบว่าประเด็นดังกล่าวนั้น เ




mgronline.com


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> SRT has hinted that Locomotive No. 5221 - 5235 will be delivered in December 2022 while No. 5236 - 5250 will be delivered in February 2023. The first 20 locomotive (No. 5201 - 5220) will be commissioned in October 2022 since SRT have trained 50% of locomotive drivers on how to handle this new Locomotives from CRRC Qishuyan. CRRC Qishuyan will be assigned to run on the following routes:
> 1. SP9/10 (Bangkok <-> Chiang Mai) or even SP13/14 (Bangkok <-Chiang Mai)
> 2. SP25/26 (Bangkok <-> Nong Khai)
> 3. EXP83/84 (Bangkok <-> Trang)
> The reason not to assign these new locomotives on SP23/24 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani) and SP31/32 (Bangkok <-> Hatyai) at the time being is
> 1. The Issue with Pha Sadet Cliff - need to be tested before the jusificatiob for assigning the new locomotives for SP23/24 (Bangkok <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> 2. Chong Khao tunnel in Nakhon Srithammarat - need to be tested before the justification for assigning the new locomotives to run all the way to Hatyai
> 3. This locomotive has used MTU Engines with the high standard so it is justified to run in Bang Sue grand Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> รฟท.เตรียมรับมอบหัวรถจักร"อุลตร้าแมน"ปลายปี 15 คัน
> 
> 
> ตามที่มีข้อมูลในสื่อต่าง ๆ เกี่ยวกับประเด็นเรื่องรฟท. เตรียมรับมอบหัวรถจักร อุลตร้าแมน ปลายปี 65 จำนวน 15 คัน ทางศูนย์ต่อต้านข่าวปลอมได้ดำเนินการตรวจสอบข้อเท็จจริงโดย การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย กระทรวงคมนาคม พบว่าประเด็นดังกล่าวนั้น เ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgronline.com


Here is the clear proof that the new CRRC Qishuyan (QSY) No. 5217 can pass Pha Sadet Cliff without problem, so this new locomotive can be assigned to run SP23/24 and EXP67/68


----------



## Wisarut

Nakhon Sawan is about to get the new station building at the old housing for railway men as a part of Lopburi- Paknam Pho double tracking while the old station building will become SRT Traffic Inspector office and SRT Signal Inspector office for Nakhon Sawan 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pichet.chamneam/posts/8623681510979171


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn
😊👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 15 September 2022 reported on 27 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 99.766 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 96.620%
Progress: -3.146 % Delayed by 3.146 %)

😊👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] on 25 April 2022 reported on 7 May 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 20-month extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 99.608 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 94.931 %
Progress: -4.677 % (Delayed by 4.677 %)

😊👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] on 15 September 2022 reported on 27 September 2022
Construction period 15 June 2018 - 14 June 2022 - now get the extension to 30 September 2022.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 100 % => Effectively done!
Note: This section has been opened at 06:00 AM of 18 May 2022 the old token machines still have to be in use until the CTC and ECTS-1 have been fully installed. -but escalators and elevator along with flyover across the platform is something to deal with - However, the issue with the missing 35 elevators, and 37 flyover across the railway tracks are going to add more headache for sure. 

😊👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 15 September 2022 reported on 27 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 July 2022 - need further extension 
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 93.465 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 88.990 %
Progress: -4.475 % Delayed by 4.475 %)

😊👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 15 September 2022 reported on 27 September 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 July 2022 - need further extension 
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 90.956 %
Progress: -9.044 % (Delayed by 9.044 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/3300881010166632


----------



## Wisarut

Wisarut said:


> 52 money maker express and rapid trains 🚆 💰 are going to move their operations to Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal on 19 January 2023. Furthermore, the first KIHA183 excursion train will run from Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal to Ayutthaya on 19 January 2023.
> Northern lines (18 trains - 9 pairs): No longer stopping at km 11, Bang Khen, and Lak Si. They are stopping at the new Donmueang station and Rangsit station ONLY
> SP 3 / 4 Sila At DMU Special Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Sila At)
> SP 7 / 8 Chiangmai DMU Special Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Chiang Mai)
> SP 9 / 10 Uttarawithi Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Chiang Mai)
> SP 13 /14 Northern Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Chiang Mai)
> EXP 51 /52 Chiang Mai Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Chiang Mai)
> RAP 109 / 102 Chiang Mai Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Chiang Mai)
> RAP 105 / 106 Sila At Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Sila At)
> RAP 107 / 108 Denchai Morning Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Denchai)
> RAP 111 / 112 Denchai Night Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Denchai)
> 
> Northeastern Lines: No longer stopping at km 11, Bang Khen, and Lak Si. They are stopping at the new Donmueang station and Rangsit station ONLY
> SP 21 / 22 Ubon Ratchathami DMU Special Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> SP 23 / 24 Isan Wattana Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> SP 25 / 26 Isan Makkha Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Nong Khai)
> EXP 67 / 68 Ubon Ratchathani Overnight Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> EXP 71 / 72 Ubon Ratchathani DMU Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> EXP 75 / 76 Nong Khai Morning DMU Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Nong Khai)
> EXP 77 / 78 Nong Khai Evening DMU Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Nong Khai)
> RAP 133 / 134 Nong Khai Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Nong Khai)
> RAP 135 / 136 Ubon Ratchathani Morning Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> RAP 139 / 140 Ubon Ratchathani Evening Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> RAP 141 / 142 Ubon Ratchathani Late Night Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> RAP 145 / 146 Ubon Ratchathani Afternoon Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Ubon Ratchathani)
> Southern Lines:
> SP 31 / 32 Thaksinarat Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Hatyai Junction)
> SP 37 / 38 Thaksin Special Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Sugei Golok)
> SP 39 / 40 Surat Thani Overnight DMU Special Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Yala )
> SP 41 / 42 Yala DMU Special Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Yala )
> SP 43 / 44 Surat Thani Morning DMU Special Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Yala )
> SP 45 / 46 Padang Besar Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Padang Besar)
> EXP 83 / 84 Trang Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Trang )
> EXP 85 / 86 Nakhon Srithammarat Express (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Nakhon Srithammarat )
> RAP 167 / 168 Kantang Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Kantang )
> RAP 169 / 170 Yala Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Yala )
> RAP 171 / 172 Sugei Golok Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Sugei Golok)
> RAP 173 / 174 Nakhon Srithammarat Rapid (Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal <-> Nakhon Srithammarat)
> ถึงเวลา! รถไฟทางไกลบ๊ายบาย "หัวลำโพง" ดีเดย์ 19 ม.ค.2566 เปิดหวูด 52 ขบวน ณ "สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์"
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1572685536503253


Time for Northern trains, Southern trains and Northeastern trains to say goodbye to Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong since Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal at Bang Sue is going to take over much of intercity rail services on 19 January 2023. Only eastern lines along with commuter trains remains at Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong. The full details will be released to the public on 19 December 2022. This is the real change after opening the facility to sell intercity train tickets / 30 days reservation / excursion trains at both LD section in the North and CT/MRT section in the South 

Furthermore, there will be special train using KIHA183 running from Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal at Bang Sue to Ayutthaya departed at 1:19 PM of 19 January 2023. 

Northern lines (14 trains - 7 pairs): No longer stopping at km 11, Bang Khen, and Lak Si. They are stopping at the new Donmueang station and Rangsit station ONLY since they are going to use elevated tracks 

Northeastern lines (18 trains - 9 pairs): No longer stopping at km 11, Bang Khen, and Lak Si. They are stopping at the new Donmueang station and Rangsit station ONLY since they are going to use elevated tracks 

Southern Lines (20 trains - 10 pairs):

The things which will happened on 18 January 2023 is just the first phase. the second phase will happen after red line commuter has reached Hua Mark, and Hua Lamphong in 2028 - 2029 when some eastern train will ended up at Makkasan, while some Northern trains and Northeastern trains will end up at Donmueang, and some Southern train will end up at Taling Chan or Bang Sue Junction - effectively eliminating the level crossings around Bangkok. 









เตรียมโบกมือลารถไฟทางไกลจาก “หัวลำโพง” ถึงเวลา “สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์" ทำงานเต็มรูปแบบ!


นับถอยหลังเตรียมโบกมือลารถไฟทางไกลจาก “สถานีหัวลำโพง” ไปเริ่มส่งเสียงหวูดๆ ที่ “สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์" หรือ สถานีกลางบางซื่อ ที่เตรียมเปิดใช้ประโยชน์เชิงพาณิชย์เต็มรูปแบบ หลังจากที่ปรับเปลี่ยนแผนกันหลายตลบ เพราะมีเสียงไม่เห็นด้วยที่จะปิดสถานีรถไฟหัวลำโพงที่อยู่คู่กับกรุงเทพมหานครมากว่า 100 ปี...




siamrath.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Clearing the area for the construction







of the tunnel between Ngao - Phayao university at Ban Mae Ka by Right Tunneling, a partner with Ch. Karn Chang PCL



__ https://www.facebook.com/kanok11/posts/10227204210805304



Construction







site of Phrae Railway Station near Thung Hong village, effectively allowing the indigo clothes from Thung Hong village to be distributed in container boxes











__ https://www.facebook.com/kanok11/posts/10227197873086865



Construction







of Song railway station near Nang Fah intersection - 7.5 km from the Southern end of the first tunnel



__ https://www.facebook.com/kanok11/posts/10227204210805304



The place to construct Chiang Rai railway station with container yard
Construction







site of Chiang Rai railway station has become the new tourist attraction- hope to become a reality in 2028








กลุ่มข่าวจาวเจียงฮาย New.V3 | จุดเช็คอินใหม่ของเชียงราย ใครยังไม่ได้ถ่ายรูปเช็คอ�...


จุดเช็คอินใหม่ของเชียงราย ใครยังไม่ได้ถ่ายรูปเช็คอิน รีบๆนะ ปีใหม่มีจุดเช็คอินแย้วววว




www.facebook.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/DoctorEkkapob/posts/602191201908800


----------



## Wisarut

C56 and KIHA183 have passed the bridge over Kwae Yai at Tha Makham



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1841430772899797


----------



## Wisarut

EV on Train project getting a go ahead by EA is using CRRC Dalian EV locomotive which has been delivered in August 2022 to be on the test run at Krungthep Aphiwat Central Railway Terminal in January 2023 after working with KMITL to install the batteries and preliminary test run before the actual test run. 
This CRRC Dalian EV locomotive has operating range of 150 - 200 km with the energy cost saving by 40% in comparison with Diesel electric locomotives. EA has already come up with the new innovation of the Ultra Fast charging the batteries within 1 hour and Battery swapping station to change the batteries in 10 minutes to cut down the the time for battery swapping and the battery charging to make the EV locomotives and EVMU more practical for the heavy duty service. This EVMU system could be applied to create LRT system for the urban areas outside Greater Bangkok. 

For the issues of 184 Hybrid DMU of second class airconditioned carriages, SRT has to work on the extra information about the money maker traffic routes (existing, revived, new) to be in line with SRT Business Rehabilitation as demanded by NESDB to get approval from NESDB since the previous plans have several shortcomings as pointed out by NESDB. 

For the issues of 216 aircondition third class DMU carriages for rural commuters, SRT has to come up with traffic information for the rural commuter traffic routes (existing, revived, new) to be in line with SRT Business Rehabilitation since NESDB is pressing the demands that even the rural commuter routes must make some money to justfy the subsidies while it has to be in line with relating laws. 

For the issues of the Action Plan for the EV on Train projects, the short term is to modify the 3 good old GEK / Alsthom locomotives to become either Hybrid or Battery locomotives. So far, SRT is working with Dept of Rail Transport to get the plan for locomotive modifications approved in 2023 while working with KMITL to get the first modified GEK or Alsthom locomotive done in December 2023. 
Next on the linw (the medium term) is to modify existing 21 HID locomotives to become Hybrid locomotives at 777 million Baht (still under the 6th public hearing to get the right mean prices for bidding while taking inflationary pressure into account) along with 36 GEA locomotives to become Hybrid locomotives at 1,692 million Baht (still under the 5th public hearing to get the right mean prices for bidding while taking inflationary pressure into account)

Now, 20 news locomotives have been commissioned to work, the other 15 locomotives are now under test runs and the other 15 locomotives will be delivered in February 2023. 

For the long term plan, there will be the following carriages :

1. the new 184 Hybrid second class airconditioned DMU carriages at 14,260 million Baht which SRT has to work on the better traffic plans along with the ways to exploit more money maker services out of the new 184 Hybrid DMU carriages to get approvals from MoT, NESDB, and Budget Bureau to that they will get the 20 new Hybrid DMUs in December 2024 and 164 new Hybrid DMUs in December 2025 which can be assigned to the new routes. 
2 the new 216 Hybrid third class airconditioned DMU carriages at 16,513 million Baht to get approval from SRT governor along with SRT Board before submitting to MoT, NESDB, and Budget Bureau with a hope to get the first 26 carriages delivered in December 2025 and the other 190 carriages delivered in December 2026. 
3. the new 20 Battery shunter locomotives for Krung Thep Aphiwat Central railway terminal along with Class 1 stations at 1200 million Baht - hope that the first 10 will be delivered in December 2023 and the other 10 delivered in December 2024. 

4. the leasing for 30 Diesel Electric Locomotives at 600 millionBaht a year which hope to get the leased locomotives in December 2023 as the way to cut down the burden to Makkasan Factory. 

5. the 20 new Hybrid or Hydrogen locomotives at 6,315 million Baht to be delivered in December 2030
6. the 50 new Hybrid or Hydrogen locomotives at 15,788 million Baht to be delivered in December 2033
7. the 332 new Hybrid DMU carriges for double tracking to Thanon Jira, Pak Nam Pho, Chumporn at 27,954 million Baht with a hope to get the first 116 Hybrid DMU carriages in December 2024 and 216 Hybrid DMU carriage in December 2025. 
8. the 102 new Hybrid DMU carriges for the new line to Chiang Khong and Nakhon Phanom at 8,588 million Baht with a hope to get in December 2025. 
9. the 192 new Hybrid DMU carriges for double tracking to Nong Khai, Ubon Ratchathani, Denchai, Chiang Mai, Surat Thani, Hatyai, Songkla and Padang besar at 17,145 million Baht with a hope to get the first 108 DMU carriages in December 2026 and the other 84 DMU carriages in December 2027. 
10. the 148 new Hybrid DMU carriages to allow the retirement of old DMU sets dated 1971 to 1996 at 7,846 million Baht with a hope to get in December 2028. 

This will add the fleet of 1,405 locomotives and DMUs at abou 125 billion Baht.




__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/701378724772698


----------



## Wisarut

After I have seen the lament post from Thai nettizen who have complained that Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong has refused to pass Nan province, I have given the following response to that lament as follows: 



> The route from Denchai to Chiang Rai via Phrae and Nan by Commissioner General Prince Purachat Jaiyakorn of Kamphaengphet has been REJECTED on the ground that even though the route was easy to implement, the longer route that need higher budget without the precious mines other than salt mines would NEVER justify the longer route. Furthermore, there is a highway from Phrae to Nan which function as a feeder road which ended any further need for the railway line.
> For those people who advocate Chiang mai - Chiang rai route since they always think that Chiang Mai city is the center of their universe, Director General Louis Weiler had rejected such a route that needed to pass the mountain ranges (later become National parks) with the needs for the expensive via ducts and tunnels, effectively make Chiang Mai - Chiang rai route 6 times the cost of constructing from Denchai to Chiang Rai via either Ngao or Nan. The extra cost of track maintainance and the frequent steel rail replacements due to the tightening curves on the hill sections have not been included yet.
> 
> It would be more logical to construct the route to Chiang Khong before crossing to Huay Sai and let Lao - China handle the route from Huay Sai to Na Toey via Nam Ngao, Vieng Phu Kha, Luang Nam Tha which can be implemented with ease. However, I just have learnt that Chinese government has another idea by implemeting the route from Luang Phrabang to reach the border at Ban Pang Mon via Ban Phone Xay, Mueang Ngoen, and Xieng Lom. After reaching Ban Pang Mon, the line will come to Thailand via Phu Sang before head to Thoeng, Phaya Mengrai, Wiang Chai before reaching Chiang Rai railway station with container yard at San Sai Buak Korn near the Southern end of Mae Fah Luang international Airport before heading Southwest to Mae Sruay, Wiang Pa Pao, Doi Saket befor heading to Chiang Mai Railway terminus at Wat Ket near Fort Kawila. This kind of route would have add the serious issues when the routes need to pass through National Parks which require construction of long elevated tracks and long tunnels to get EIA clearance since the cheaper options would never get EIA clearance for sure.
> 
> Similar things can be said to East - West Corridor via either Roy Ed - Kalasin - Khon Kaen - Phetchabun - Phitsanuloke - Sukhothai - Tak or Nakhon Phanom - Sakon Nakhon - Udon Thani - Nong Bua Lamphu - Loei - Phitsanuloke - Sukhothai - Tak. Such routes would need long elevated tracks and tunnels to get EIA Clearance .... or being outright rejected.











รถไฟไทย TrainThailand | #แอบเสียดายเล็กๆ_ที่ไม่ผ่านเขตจังหวัดน่านเลย ✅❎


#แอบเสียดายเล็กๆ_ที่ไม่ผ่านเขตจังหวัดน่านเลย ✅❎ โดยส่วนตัวอยากให้เส้นทางรถไฟสายนี้วิ่งจากแพร่แล้วเข้าไปเขตน่านก่อน (จะเป็นตัว อ.เมืองฯ หรืออำเภอใดก็ได้ของน่าน)...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on Double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Chumporn
😊👉 Contract 1: Nakhon Pathom - Nong Pla Lai - 93 km at 8,198 million Baht on 8 December 2022 reported on 16 December 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 6-month extension after 30 September 2022 due to Covid 19 to be done on 31 March 2023.
Contractor: AS Associate (1964) Co. Ltd.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.000 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 96.686 %
Progress: -3.314 % Delayed by 3.314 %)

😊👉 Contract 2: Nong Pla Lai - Hua Hin including the elevated Hua Hin station - 76 km at 7,520 Million Baht
Contractor: STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] on 8 December 2022 reported on 16 December 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 January 2021 - now get 6-month extension after 30 September 2022 due to Covid 19 to be done on 31 March 2023.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 100.000 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 95.048 %
Progress: -4.952 % (Delayed by 4.952 %)

😊👉 Contract 3: Hua Hin - Prachuab Khirikhan - 84 km at 5,807 Million Baht Contractor: ITD [Italian Thai Development PCL] on 8 December 2022 reported on 16 December 2022
Construction period 15 June 2018 - 14 June 2022 - now get 6-month extension after 30 September 2022 due to Covid 19 to be done on 31 March 2023.
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 100 % => Effectively done!
Note: This section has been opened at 06:00 AM of 18 May 2022 the old token machines still have to be in use until the CTC and ECTS-1 have been fully installed. -but escalators and elevator along with flyover across the platform is something to deal with - However, the issue with the missing 35 elevators, and 37 flyover across the railway tracks are going to add more headache for sure.

😊👉 Contract 4: Prachuab Kirikhan - Bang Saphan Noy including the construction of the new station building for Prachuab Kirikhan - 88 km at 6,465 Million Baht on 8 December 2022 reported on 16 December 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 July 2022 - now getting 6-month extension due to Covid-19 to be done on 31 January 2023.
Contractor: KS - China Railway Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 97.927 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 90.838 %
Progress: -7.089 % Delayed by 7.089 %)

😊👉 Contract 5: Bang Saphan Noy - Chumporn including the new station building for Chumporn the pier for the ship to Koh Tao - 79 km at 5,992 Million Baht on 8 December 2022 reported on 16 December 2022
Construction period 1 February 2018 - 31 July 2022 - now getting 6-month extension due to Covid-19 to be done on31 January 2023.
Contractor: STTP Consortium
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 100.00 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 92.619 %
Progress: -7.381 % (Delayed by -7.381 %)




__ https://www.facebook.com/southernlinetrackdoublingproject/posts/615336743726585


----------



## Wisarut

Reopening of Suphaburi line with Special cargo 2415 (Empty wagons, Bang Sue - Suphaburi - Sri Samran before becoming Cargo733 (Sri Samran - Ban Thung Pho junction) that carry cattle on 19 December 2022. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/thituthai/posts/10226027823735608



Here is the cattle to be carried to Ban Thung Pho as a part of the ceremony of opening Agricutural Transport Center at Sri Samran in Song Phee Nong district of Suphanburi taken by 📸 Nattakorn Tosakul 



__ https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/6739393702743466



Cattle Cargo train 733 (Sri Samran - Ban Thung Pho Junction) with cattle and fodder (dried hay). Neverthless, some Muslim wish to see this kind of trains reaching Sugei Golok for a good reason.




__ https://www.facebook.com/travel.oui/posts/5758701180890967


----------



## Wisarut

Time to countercheck the schedule since almost all the trains other than the Eastern lines and commuter / ordinary trains to Phitsanuloke, Surin, Hua Hin, Suphanburi are going to start and terminate at Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Railway terminal. the Eastern lines and commuter / ordinary trains to Phitsanuloke, Surin, Hua Hin, Suphanburi are the only trains that use Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong while Southern trains from Thonburi remain as they are. Sadly, the mobile applications have not been updated the schedules yet 
ชุมชนคนรักรถไฟไทย ( SRT ) | แจ้งข่าว 

Here are the changes on the Northern line, effective on 19 January 2022 when all the express trains and Rapid trains have started and stopped at Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Railway terminal. 
1. No ore stoping at Samsen, Bang Sue Junction, Nikhom Rotfai km 11 Halt, Bang Khen, Thung Song Hong Halt, Laki, Karn Keha km 19, the old Donmueang station.
2. The trains stop at the new Donmueang statin at Talad Domueang and Rangsit.
3. Only ordinary trains [ORD 201/202 Bangkok <-> Phitsanuloke, ORD 207/208 Bangkok <-> Nakhon Sawan, ORD 209/210 Bangkok <-> Takli, ORD 211/212 Bangkok <-> Taphan Hin] and commuter trains [Lopburi Commuter (COM301/302, COM303/304, COM317/318) ] still use Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong that stop at Yommaraj Halt, Ramadhibodee Halt, Samsen station, Bangsue Junction before using elevated track o Rangsit and beyond 





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=463448242627035&id=100068855904744


----------



## Wisarut

Special shuttle train Lad Krabang <-> Prachomklao Halt feeder service is going to run only weekdays from Monday to Friday to make a connection between KMITL and Lad Krabang station of Airport Link - effective on 3 January 2023 as a three month test run whether to make it permanent until further notice.
the ticket price is 10 Baht with expected number of passengers at 1000 passengers a day
ดีเดย์ 3 ม.ค.นี้ “รฟท.” เปิดให้บริการรถฟีดเดอร์ เชื่อมแอร์พอร์ตลิงก์
รถไฟเปิดขบวนรถ Feeder เชื่อมต่อรถไฟฟ้าแอร์พอร์ตลิงค์ เริ่ม 3 มกราคม นี้



__ https://www.facebook.com/Q.Supapon.SRT/posts/2330660363758567






__ https://www.facebook.com/KMITLstudentlife/posts/522375046594927





__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/528766499281346


----------



## Wisarut

First KIHA183 excursion service between Bangkok and Chacheongsao with ticket price of 1999 Baht each on 24-25 December 2022 - now selling at Bangkok Railway terminus at Hua Lamphong



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/528943152597014


----------



## Wisarut

My fellow has inspected the progress of Extradosed Bridge across Maklong river with the height of 17 meters and the length of 160 meters which is 99.90% done (reported on 8 Dec 2022) , still need o compact the extra ballast and dealing with prestress track.
Hope that the double tracking from Nakhon Pathom to Hua Hin wil be able to open the first section in April 2023 and the full opening in June 2023.


----------



## Wisarut

First test run of EV Locomotive on Kaengkhoi - Klong 19 Bypass route on 22 December 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3271117559808076


----------



## Wisarut

First test run of EV locomotive from CRRC Dalianon the round trip from Klong 19 to Wiharn Daeng (105 km) has shown satisfying results with 40% power consumption in comparison with Diesel electric locomotive with the 10-minute battery swapping and 1 hour ultrafast battery charging. next test run is the shunting works at krungthep Aphiwat Central Railway Terminal



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/707085367535367


----------



## Wisarut

Progress on 30 November 2022 Reported on 22 December 2022 :
😊👉 Overall: Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 0.88 % Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 0.52 %)
Progress: -0.36 % Delayed by 0.36 %)
😊👉 Contract 1: Denchai - Ngao including Ngao station along with the First Tunnel (1.175 km) and the Second tunnel (6.240 km) in Song district of Phrae - 104 km at 26,560 million Baht
Construction period 15 February 2022 - 14 January 2028 (2160 days)
Contractor: ITD (Italian Thai Development PCL) - NW (Naowarat Phatthanakarn PCL) Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 1.21 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 0.18%
Progress: -1.03 % Delayed by 1.03 %)
😊👉 Contract 2: Ngao - Chiang Rai station (includign the third tunnel (2.700 km) in Mueang district of Phayao but excluding bot Ngao station and Chiang Rai station ) - 135 km at 26,890 Million Baht
Contractor: CK (Ch. Karn Chang PCL) -STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] - DC2 (Local contractor) Construction period : 15 February 2022 - 14 January 2028 (2160 days)
Accumulated Work Progress Goal : 0.68 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 0.66 %
Progress: -0.02 % (Delayed by 0.02 %)
😊👉 Contract 3: Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong including Chiang Rai station and the Fourth tunnel in Doi Luang district of Chiang rai - 87 km at 19,385 Million Baht
Contractor: CK (Ch. Karn Chang PCL) -STECON [Sino Thai Engineering Construction PCL] - DC3 (Local contractor) Construction period: 15 February 2022 - 14 January 2028 (2160 days)
Accumulated Work Progress Goal: 0.78 %
Accumulated Actual Work Progress : 0.76 %
Progress: -0.02 % (Delayed by 0.02 %)



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=121009270836002&id=100087807881703



Construction of Chiang Rai railway has started



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=121375844132678&id=100087807881703




Page on the construction of Denchai - Chiang Rai - Chiang Khong has been shown here








รถไฟทางคู่ เด่นชัย เชียงราย เชียงของ
srt-denchai-chiangrai-chiangkhong








รายละเอียดโครงการ2 - srt-denchai-chiangrai-chiangkhong


รายละเอียดโครงการ2




www.srt-denchai-chiangrai-chiangkhong.com


----------



## Wisarut

Get Ready for Intercity Services at Krungthep Aphiwat Central Railway Terminal on 19 January 2023



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=554516176536604


----------



## Wisarut

SRT is ready to assign 52 rapid and express trains







to start and terminate at Krungthep Aphiwat Central Railway Terminal on 19 January 2023.
1. Northern lines and Northeastern Lines will depart at Platform No. 1 and Platform No. 2
2. Northern Lines and Northeastern Lines will arrive at Platform No. 5 and Platform No. 6
3. Southern Lines will depart at Platform No. 7 and Platform No. 8
4. Southern Lines will arrive at Platform No. 11 and Platform No. 12
5. All the trains







will be on elevated tracks from Wat Samian Naree to Rangsit without stopping at km 11 halt, Bangkhen station, Thung Songhong halt, Laksi station.
6. Donmueang station will be at Talad Donmueang by using the same station as red line commuter.



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/534346095390053


----------



## Wisarut

Unique Engineering and Construction PCL has gotten the contract to change the station sign from Bang Sue Grand Central to Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Railway Terminal with the price tag of 33.17 million Baht
https://www.kaohoon.com/news/579378








หุ้น-การลงทุน


ข่าวหุ้น การลงทุน อัปเดทล่าสุด ที่จะทำให้คุณทันทุกสถานการณ์ ไม่พลาดทุกประเด็น พร้อมบทวิเคราะห์ โดยทีมข่าวเศรษฐกิจจาก PPTV Online




www.pptvhd36.com












ข่าวช่องวัน


ภายหลังจากสถานีกลางบางซื่อ ได้รับชื่อพระราชทานเป็น สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์ และเตรียมให้บริการรถไฟทางไกลในวันที่ 19 ม.ค.นี้ ล่าสุดเอกชนรับเหมาก่อสร้างรายหนึ่ง ได้ลงนามกับ รฟท.ในการปรับปรุงป้ายสถานี...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut

Track repair 👨‍🔧 on Padang Besar line is done, need to send reconnaissance teams to prevent bombs 💣 before reopening Padang Besar line on 1 January 2023
รถไฟฯสายหาดใหญ่-ปาดังฯเปิดวิ่งแล้ว หลังถูกลอบวางระเบิดหยุดมา 28 วัน 








ซ่อมเสร็จแล้ว! รางรถไฟ หาดใหญ่-ปาดังเบซาร์ ถูกระเบิด เร่งเคลียร์พื้นที่ก่อนเปิด - ข่าวสด


ซ่อมเสร็จแล้ว! รางรถไฟ หาดใหญ่-ปาดังเบซาร์ ถูกระเบิด เร่งเคลียร์พื้นที่ก่อนเปิด จัดชุดลาดตระเวน 3 เดือน ให้ปลอดภัย 100%




www.khaosod.co.th


----------



## Wisarut

Test run of EV locomtive with power banks on 2 BCFs 



__ https://www.facebook.com/thituthai/posts/10226132950843720


----------



## Wisarut

After the name changing for Bang Sue Grand central to Krung Thep Aphiwat by Unique Engineering and Construction PCL at 33,169,726.39 Baht with 1,627,662.60 Baht provisional Sum has become a controversy, SRT has to come up with explanation to the public. 
รฟท. แจงใช้งบ 33 ล้านเปลี่ยนป้ายชื่อ 'สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์' ถูกต้องทุกขั้นตอน
อ่านเลย! รฟท.แจงยิบปมประมูลเปลี่ยนป้าย ‘สถานีกลางกรุงเทพอภิวัฒน์’ มูลค่า 33 ล้าน ชี้งานยาก & ต้องระมัดระวังเป็นพิเศษ
“การรถไฟ” แจงดราม่าปรับปรุงป้ายสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 33 ล้าน
https://www.dailynews.co.th/news/1854004/
“การรถไฟ” แจงดราม่าปรับปรุงป้ายสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 33 ล้าน



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/715405696703334
















Even SRT Union has raised the issue of assigning Unique Engineering and Construction as the winner 
ยื่นตรวจสอบเปลี่ยนป้ายชื่อ33ล้านบาท 'รฟท.' ข้ามขั้นตอนประกวดราคา? | เดลินิวส์
https://mgronline.com/business/detail/9660000000629
https://www.thansettakij.com/news/552039
No,w Sisuwan and Moh Warong are going to grill SRT Board for approving the name changing without calling the new bidding
https://mgronline.com/onlinesection/detail/9660000000842


----------

